# تطبيقات عملية و مشاكل فنية في مجال التخطيط بأستخدام البريمافيرا



## Elassal (26 مارس 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321-2.html#post733564​السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ترددت قليلا قبل أن أطرح هذا الموضوع و لكن بعد مناقشته مع أستاذي العزيز محمود حازم عياد قررت ان أطرحه .
أقوم حاليا بتأليف كتاب عنوانه حتي الان ( تطبيقات عملية و مشاكل في مجال التخطيط بأستخدام البريمافيرا) فقد لاحظت أن معظم الكتب و المؤلفات الموجودة في السوق سواء العربي او الاجنبي هي كتابات عن مبادئ التخطيط و علم التخطيط و لم يتطرق أي منها عن ما يواجهة مهندس الموقع أو التخطيط من مشاكل و تطبيقات و متطلبات وكيف يتغلب عليها و لذلك فقد فكرت في كتابة هذا الكتاب و قد نصحني أستاذي محمود حازم عياد بأن أطرح موضوع لمن عنده أي مشكلة و يريد حلها أو واجهته و يريد أضافتها لما عندي فأن هذا ممكن أن يضيف قيمة.
ملحوظة : اقوم حاليا بمناقشة الفكرة مع أحدي المؤسسات التي ستقوم بنشر الكتاب إن شاء الله.
لمن يريد الأتصال بي [email protected] و [email protected]
00971505581628
أو الاتصال بالمهندس محمود حازم عياد
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 مارس 2008)

وفقكم الله فى انجاز هذا العمل الرائع وان كنت اطمع ان تتحفنا بهدية من هذا الكتاب فى الملتقى بعد الانتهاء منه ان كان ذلك ممكنا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (26 مارس 2008)

أخوانى الأعزاء من رواد الملتقى أرجوكم التواصل مع المهندس / أحمد العسال فى طلبة هذا حتى يخرج الكتاب فى أحسن صورة ويفيد بة قطاعات كبيرة من المشتغلين بأدلرة المشروعات والبريمافيرا والسيد المهندس / أحمد العسال مهندس ممتاز جدأ جدا" فى تخصصة وقبل ذلك فى أخلاقة وتواضعة وحبة فى العلم والمعرفة جزاة اللة عنا خير الجزاء ولنبدء فى التواصل سواءعلى الملتقى وهذا مفضل أم على الميل أذا كان هناك مشاكل فى التحميل لم تحل بعد 
أشكر أخى العزيز أخمد العسال وندعوا لة بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (26 مارس 2008)

أبدء فى طرح سؤال فى بريمافيرا 5 و6 وهو الآتى :- 
1- بالرغم من تكمننا من فتح داتا باز جديدة فى بريمافيرا 5 أو 6 إلا أننا نصطدم بمشكلة وهى أنك لا تستطيع حفظ أعمالك على أى partition آخر على الكومبيوتر إلا بصيغة database والتى تحوى المشاريع فقط ولا يتم نقل ما قمت بة من عمل أنتربريز ( بأفتراض أنك مكتب أدارة مشروعات لك عدة عملاء من شركات لكل منها أنتربريز مستقل )
لذلك أذا أردت أن تستفيد من هذة الداتا فأنك تقوم بعمل أنتربريز مماثل لهذة الشركة وعمل import لل data 
والقيام بتعريف كل مشروع على مكانة فى الأنتربريز مما يجعلها طريقة شاقة جدا" 000 اليس هناك وسيلة أستطيع بها أن أستدعى ال data كاملة دون تدخل جديد منى ؟ 
2- السؤال الثانى وهو مهم فى بريمافيرا 5 وخاص ب resources لو أن لديك مقاول وتعاقدك معة بالوحدة أى ( م2 أو م3 أو م/ ) وتريد أن تقوم بأدخال هذا الأتفاق على بنود الأعمال سنجد أنها مقسمة الى 
labor و nonlabor و material أذا عرفت المقاول بأنة labor لن تظهر لديك الوحدة كما تريد وحسب الأتفاق وحتى لو حاولت أن تتحايل على الموضوع بجعل المقاول نفسة resource قيمتة الوحدة فهذا لن يحل المشكلة على المدى البعيد لأحتياجك معرفة موقف المقاول سواء من الناحية المادية أو من ناحية أستهلاك الخامات أذا كنت أنت المورد لها لتحاسبة على الأهلاكات التى تتخطى المسموح لة 
3- السؤال الثالث والأخير حتى الآن هل يمكننى أن أقوم بعمل مستخلص لمقاول الباطن من خلال البريمافيرا 5 كما تم عملة فى بريمافيرا 3 وكيف يمكن أضافة الdata التى تخدم المستخلص سواء عن طريق global change أو custom data item بحثت فى بريمافيرا 5 عن ال tools التى تساعدنى على أتمام ذلك ولم أوفق فى ذلك
أرجو ألا أكون أثقلت عليك


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (26 مارس 2008)

فكرة جديدة و جيدة جدا تمنياتنا بالتوفيق


----------



## Elassal (26 مارس 2008)

*نشر الكتاب*

بالنسبة لمن يطلبون نشر الكتاب علي المنتدي أحب أن اعطي لهم فكرة أن المؤسسة التي أتناقش معها حاليا هي مؤسسة أجتماعية سوف تقوم بنشر 1500 نسخة مجانية من الكتاب في العالم العربي


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 مارس 2008)

_يا أهل الملتقى الموضوع مهم جدا" أرجو أن تبتعدوا عن رسائل المدح وأن ندخل فى الموضوع حتى نستفيد من أخونا المجتهد أحمد العسال وحتى تكون المادة غنية أرجوك التواصل أين خبراء البريمافيرا فى الملتقى_


----------



## Elassal (27 مارس 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

استاذي العزيز محمود حازم 
أولا شكرا جزيلا علي الدعم و علي الاسئلة
و ان شاء الله ارد علي حضرتك يوم الجمعة لان أسئلة حضرتك مهمة و فنية خاصة السؤال الثاني ده حكاية لوحده بس حكاية ظريفة و ان شاء الله غدا يكون النفاش بيننا


----------



## Elassal (27 مارس 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

استاذي العزيز محمود حازم 
أولا شكرا جزيلا علي الدعم و علي الاسئلة
و ان شاء الله ارد علي حضرتك يوم الجمعة لان أسئلة حضرتك مهمة و فنية خاصة السؤال الثاني ده حكاية لوحده بس حكاية ظريفة و ان شاء الله غدا يكون الرد علي المنتدي


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (28 مارس 2008)

ياأهل الملتقى أين الأستفسارات أنا نسيت أننا فى ملتقى أدارة المشاريع نريد المساعدة فى هذا الأنجازالهام الموضوع جد مهم فى هذا المجال سيوفر على الباحثيين عناء البحث فى عدة مراجع وكلما زادت المشاركات زادت قيمة المادة العلمية وزاد أرتباطها بالواقع الملموس 000 أرجو من أدارة الملتقى أظهار هذة المشاركة فى مكان واضح حتى لا تتقادم لأن هذا الموضوع سيستغرق مدة لا تقل عن 4 شهور


----------



## Elassal (28 مارس 2008)

*السؤال الاول*

بالنسبة لموضوع نقل الداتا باز ان شاء الله ممكن بس ده مالوش دعوة ببرنامج البريمافيرا لان ده محتاج التعامل مع برنامج SQLاو الoracle و عمل back up من الداتا باز عن طريقه و ان شاء الله اكتب الطريقة قريبا .


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 مارس 2008)

فكرة انشاء كتاب يحوي هكذا معلومات
بشكل عملي تطبيقي
ويعرض مشكلات واجهها الاخوة الزملاء
ويكون حلها بالكتاب
فكرة مفيدة وواقعية وعملية

تنفع جموع المهندسين الزملاء العاملين بمجال التخطيط للمشروعات وادارتها

ارجو الله ان ينفع بجهدك اخونا الفاضل احمد العسال
وان يجعل جهدك ونفعك للناس
في موازين حسناتك بكل خير

وبما انني من اهل الاشراف على المشروعات
واستخدم برامج متابعة التنفيذ بشكل غير عميق

فليس لدي الان ما اطرحه كتساؤل

ولكنني سأتابع عن كثب
الاسئلة واجوبتها منكم جميعا

واشكر اخونا م محمود حازم عياد على تنويهه لي بالموضوع

وقد تم تثبيت الموضوع ليستمر في الصفحة الاولى من قسم ادارة المشروعات
وكذلك وضعه في المكتبة بموضوع شرح برامج ادارة المشروعات

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## Elassal (28 مارس 2008)

*السؤال الثاني*

اولا الموارد ( resource) تنقسم الي اربعة اقسام العمالة ( labor and nonlabor) 
و المواد الاولية ( materials) و المعدات ( Equipmaent) .
- اما بالنسبة لمقاول الباطن فأننا نحمله علي البرنامج علي هيئة مواد أولية ( material) حسب حالته ( فأذا كان توريد المواد الاولية علي المقاول بمعني انه بالوحدة كلها مع بعضها فأننا ننشئ مورد خاص يسمي ( Cxxxx) و هذا غير المورد ( xxxx) العادي الذي انفذه بنفسي في البنود الاخري و بذلك فأن الانشطة التي يقوم بها المقاول سيتم تحميل مورد واحد هو ( cxxxx) و يفضل أنشاء كود ( Activity code) خاص بالمقاول و نقوم بأضافة هذا الكود لكل الانشطة التي ينفذها المقاول و بالتالي نختار تلك الأنشطة التي لها هذا الكود عند حساب المستخلص الخاص به عن طريق أختيار هذا الكود في تقارير الموارد أو التكاليف و الذي يعتبر مستخلص للمقاول في هذه الحالة . 
و إذا كان التوريد خاص بنا و المقاول له التركيب فقط فأن الانشطة الخاصة به يتم تحميل موردين أحدهما هو المورد ( xxxx) و الاخر ( ccccنسبة للمقاول ) و تأخذ هذه الانشطة نقس الكود السابق و نقوم بحساب تقريرين في هذه الحالة مرة ل ( xxxx) و التي لها الكود لحساب التهدير و مرة لل ( cccc) لعمل المستخلص .
و في الحالتين نعمل filter بالكود الذي وضعناه في البداية .

- الشرح السابق ينطبق علي كل من بريمافيرا 3 و5 و لكن تظهر المشكلة التي تحدثت عنها من قبل بالنسبة للتقارير في بريمافيرا 5 و هي ان التقارير يوجد بها مشكلة في عملية الاختيار او filter و هو ما احاول حله مع الشركة .
- ملحوظة : اجهز الان الشرح السابق( كخطوات ) علي هيئة صور كما رأيت من قبل أستاذي العزيز و ان شاء الله أرفعه قريبا علي الملتقي .


----------



## Elassal (28 مارس 2008)

*السؤال الثالث*

الGlobal Change و الCustom Data Item موجودين في البرنامج و تعمل بكفاءةو قد قمت بأستخدامها مع محمد مصطفي ( صديقنا القديم و الذي يعمل الان في CCC) في مشروع سابق إما إذا كان هناك مشكلة معينة او مثال معين فأرجو إرسال تفاصيل أكثر .
- يجب ملاحظة شئ مهم و هو أن محتويات القوائم تتغير حسب الواجهة التي نقف عليها فأذا اردنا أن نقوم بالمثال الذي تريده أستاذي العزيز فأننا نقف علي واجهة الموارد و نضيف ما نريد من موارد ثم نقف بعد ذلك علي واجهة الانشطة و نذهب الي قائمة Tools ثم نبدا بالتعامل مع الGlobal Change أو Custom Data item .


----------



## Elassal (28 مارس 2008)

*أرجو أن أكون قد أنجزت*

أستاذي العزيز محمود حازم عياد أرجو أن اكون قد نجحت في توضيح ما أردت و بالله عليك لا تتردد في نقدي فأن هذه هي الاستفادة الكبري و أنا علي أستعداد تام لأعادة الموضوع و البحث عن أجابات أكثر توضيحا و سؤال مديري الذي حدثتك عنه و هو واحد من ابرع مهندسي التخطيط الذين قابلتهم كما بلغتك من قبل .


----------



## Elassal (28 مارس 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



نهر النيييل قال:


> فكرة انشاء كتاب يحوي هكذا معلومات
> بشكل عملي تطبيقي
> ويعرض مشكلات واجهها الاخوة الزملاء
> ويكون حلها بالكتاب
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا
و أرجو أن تكون أضافة للجميع


----------



## Elassal (28 مارس 2008)

*Custom Data Item*

معذرة لنسيان أن الCustom Data Item في بريمافيرا 5 تسمي user defined field و هي من قائمة Enterprise


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (28 مارس 2008)

*تابع للأسئلة*

شكر الله لكم...
سؤالي هو أحيانا في برنامج بريمافيرا وعندما تكون وحدة التخطيط في اليوم ..أو أي وحدة أخرى
وكانت مدة نشاط في مشروع معين مثلا 25 يوم ..
عند إدخال الresource وهم العمال helper وكان هذا النشاط غير منتظم توزيع العمال
يعني يحتاج في أول يومين 5 عمال
و7 أيام التالية 8 عمال
و 4 أيام 10 عمال
و 4 أيام 5 عمال
والباقي 3 عمال 
كيف لي أن أعالج هذا الموضوع عندما أدخل unit per day دون أن أعمل تقسيم للنشاط
أي بعبارة أخرى التعامل مع resource curve 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (28 مارس 2008)

معلومة : قمت بعمل schedule لمشروع على البريمافيرا عن طريق F9 وكانت النتيجة loop 
ولم يصدر تقرير عن هذه ال loop 
وحين سألت عن المشكلة كان الجواب يجب أن تعمل schedule عن طريق Tools.. Schedule وليس عن طريق الكيبورد F9
حتى يخرج تقرير اللوب


----------



## باسم منلا (29 مارس 2008)

*التخلص من مشكلة الحلقة loop*

عند ظهور مشكلة LOOP يقوم البرنامج تلقائيا بإدراج معلومات الحلقة في الملف P3.OUT الموجود ضمن المسار C:\P3WIN\P3OUT بفرض تنصيب البرنامج في السواقة C
نلاحظ في هذا الملف إدراج النشاطات التي سببت كل حلقة على حدى
مثال:

Loop report -- Scheduling Report Page: 2

# Description Activity Loop 
-------- ---------- ------------------------------------------------
1 10 EXCAVATION حفر 
20 BEDDING تسوية 
30 PIPE LAYING تمديد أنابيب 
40 BACKFILLING ردم 
50 Testing اختبار 
10
تم في هذا المثال ربط النشاطات 10 و 20 و 30 و 40 و 50 بعلاقات finish to start
و لكن بسبب خطأ ما قام المهندس بربط النشاط 50 مع النشاط 10 مرة أخرة بعلاقة fs أيضا"
مما سبب نشوء حلقة
للتخلص من هذه الحلقة عليك مراجعة العلاقات فيما بين هذه النشاطات و تعديلها يدوياً
#Loop يقدم هذا الملف أيضا رقم الحلقة و هذا الأمر مفيد عند وجود أكثر من حلقة واحدة 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## باسم منلا (29 مارس 2008)

صديقي أحمد العسال
فكرة الكتاب مفيدة و ممتازة و يمكنك إذا أحببت قراءة بعض مشاركاتي التي تتضمن أفكار يمكن أن تساعد في تنفيذ الكتاب


----------



## dica1011 (29 مارس 2008)

*Dica1011************

السادة الكرام 
عندما ننفذ مشروع حسب البرنامج الزمنى هل هذا معناة ان التكلفة مضبوطة بنفس معدلات الأنجاز الزمنى نظريا قد يكون مأقولة صحيح وعمليا يكون قد يكون صحيح أو غير صحيح وانا وجدت حل لهذة المشكلة فة برنامج ( m.s.project 2007 ) ولكنى أتمنى أن أحل هذة المشكلة بأستخدام برنامج بريمافيرا وأتمكن من أدخال التكلفة الفعلية فكيف لى ياسادتى هذا ياسادتى الكرام وانا مستعد لتوضيح كيفية حل هذة المشكلة باستخدام (M.S.PROJECT )


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (30 مارس 2008)

*سؤال عن فرق*

لقد قمت اليوم بتنزيل برنامج suretrack على الجهاز...ولم أجده مختلفا عن برنامج بريمافيرا كثيرا
سؤالي للمختصين بهذا الموضوع : ما هو الفرق بين بريمافيرا وهذا البرنامج ..سيما وأن الشركة التي أصدرتها هي شركة بريمافيرا نفسها....


----------



## MouneerPMP (31 مارس 2008)

......................................


----------



## المهندس ولات (31 مارس 2008)

sopasssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Elassal (1 أبريل 2008)

*Resource Curve*



أسيد حمد الله قال:


> شكر الله لكم...
> سؤالي هو أحيانا في برنامج بريمافيرا وعندما تكون وحدة التخطيط في اليوم ..أو أي وحدة أخرى
> وكانت مدة نشاط في مشروع معين مثلا 25 يوم ..
> عند إدخال الresource وهم العمال helper وكان هذا النشاط غير منتظم توزيع العمال
> ...


سؤالك جميل جدا و هو متعلق بتحميل الموارد و تحديد الResource Curve لكل مورد علي حدة عند تحميله و كذلك بعمل resource Curve خاص بنا و إن شاء الله الرد يوم الجمعة القادم
عذرا لذلك و لكن انت تعرف ظروف العمل


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (1 أبريل 2008)

Elassal قال:


> عذرا لذلك و لكن انت تعرف ظروف العمل



عذرك معك أخي الحبيب ...ولكني لا أعرف ظروف العمل ..لأنني ما زلت طالبا وقريبا إن شاء الله سأصبح زميلا لكم أي بعد 44 يوما ..سأتخرج بإذن الله
أتمنى أن لا أكون قد سببت لكم مشقة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (1 أبريل 2008)

*برنامج رائع*

لدي برنامج رائع لرسم WBS للمشروع ألا وهو برنامج WBS pro
وهو برنامج سهل الإستخدام ويقوم بعرض هيكلية المشروع بعدة طرق ويقوم بترقيم كل Work Package ليسهل إستخدامها في برامج إدارة المشاريع
ويحتوي على ميزة جميلة ..ألا وهي أنك يمكنك استخدامه للأرشفة
وهو يدعم برنامج MS Project 
وبضغطة زر واحدة في هذا البرنامج يمكنك نقل النشاطات مع WBS إلى MS project
وسأقوم برفع البرنامج وهو رائع جدا 
والكراك الموجود بداخله أحضره لي الزميل (م.أحمد نبيل)
وعذرا لأني وضعت هذا البرنامج هنا ...على الرغم من أن هذا الموضوع مخصص للبريمافيرا
http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp


----------



## يقيني بالله (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام على هذه الافادات الطيبه 
والله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 أبريل 2008)

رجاء أعادة الرفع مرة أخرى للبرنامج وللزميل العسال أين أنت يا عزيزى أشتقنا للردود على الأسئلة وقبلها أشتقنا اليكم


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## Eng.Haythem (23 أبريل 2008)

صديقي العزير المهندس / احمد العسال , انا اعرف حجم ضغط العمل لديك واتمني ان اراك قريبا ان شاء الله ، واحييك بشدة على هذه الفكرة الرائعة واريد ان اذكرك بفكرة انت الذي ذكرتني بها في البرنامج الأخير وهي عمل نهاية للمشروع في بداية نشأة البرنامج وما نتج عنها وهي (Total float ) ظهر بالسالب اردت ان اذكرك.
واحييك مرة اخري على هذه الفكرة العظيمة 
وفقك الله لإنهائها ، إلي ان نتقابل قريبا.


----------



## Elassal (23 أبريل 2008)

*Negative total float*



Eng.Haythem قال:


> صديقي العزير المهندس / احمد العسال , انا اعرف حجم ضغط العمل لديك واتمني ان اراك قريبا ان شاء الله ، واحييك بشدة على هذه الفكرة الرائعة واريد ان اذكرك بفكرة انت الذي ذكرتني بها في البرنامج الأخير وهي عمل نهاية للمشروع في بداية نشأة البرنامج وما نتج عنها وهي (Total float ) ظهر بالسالب اردت ان اذكرك.
> واحييك مرة اخري على هذه الفكرة العظيمة
> وفقك الله لإنهائها ، إلي ان نتقابل قريبا.



صديقي العزيز 
كيف الحال اشتقت اليك كثيرا 
بالنسبة الي هذا الموضوع فهو وضع النهاية المحددة للمشروع ( إذا كان هناك بند في العقد يلزم بمدة معينة ) من البداية أو من 
file---- project overview ----project must finishby
و بالتالي فاننا و بعد عمل الجدول الزمني إذا تخطت نهاية المشروع التاريخ المحدد فان الtotal float يدلنا علي هذا و بالتالي نغير في علاقات او مدة انشطة لنعود الي التاريخ الاصلي .
يمكن عمل هذا بالنسبة لمجموعة انشطة معينة عن طريق وضع constraint علي اخر نشاط في هذه المجموعة.


----------



## Elassal (23 أبريل 2008)

*Resource Curve*



Elassal قال:


> سؤالك جميل جدا و هو متعلق بتحميل الموارد و تحديد الResource Curve لكل مورد علي حدة عند تحميله و كذلك بعمل resource Curve خاص بنا و إن شاء الله الرد يوم الجمعة القادم
> عذرا لذلك و لكن انت تعرف ظروف العمل



عند تحميل المورد علي النشاط من 
view ---activity detail -- resource
تظهر الشاشة الموجودة في الصورة الملحقة رقم 1 و منها يمكن تحميل المورد الذي نريده ( العمال في هذه الحالة) و يمكن لنا اختيار الresource curve الذي نريده و الذي يمثل لنا توزيع مئوي للمورد علي مدة النشاط ( بمعني ان في اليوم الاول احتاج الي 10% من الكمية الكلية ( Budget Quantity) و هكذا ) و بهذا فان الunit per time day ستكون ممثلة للمتوسط و ليس لليومي و الذي سنحدده من الresource curve .
إذا لم يكن الresouorce curve الذي نريده ليس موجودا في المجموعة الموجودة فأننا يمكن أن نعدل احد الcurves الموجودة بالفعل لتناسبنا عن طريق تغيير القيم الموجودة باسفل كل منحني 
data---resource curve --- choose your suitable curve or modify one


----------



## Elassal (23 أبريل 2008)

*Resource Curve*



Elassal قال:


> عند تحميل المورد علي النشاط من
> view ---activity detail -- resource
> تظهر الشاشة الموجودة في الصورة الملحقة رقم 1 و منها يمكن تحميل المورد الذي نريده ( العمال في هذه الحالة) و يمكن لنا اختيار الresource curve الذي نريده و الذي يمثل لنا توزيع مئوي للمورد علي مدة النشاط ( بمعني ان في اليوم الاول احتاج الي 10% من الكمية الكلية ( Budget Quantity) و هكذا ) و بهذا فان الunit per time day ستكون ممثلة للمتوسط و ليس لليومي و الذي سنحدده من الresource curve .
> إذا لم يكن الresouorce curve الذي نريده ليس موجودا في المجموعة الموجودة فأننا يمكن أن نعدل احد الcurves الموجودة بالفعل لتناسبنا عن طريق تغيير القيم الموجودة باسفل كل منحني
> data---resource curve --- choose your suitable curve or modify one



عذرا علي نسيان الملفات


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (23 أبريل 2008)

بعد أدخال الموارد وحساب تكلفة كل نشاط
أردت أن أظهر بعض النشاطات التي تكلفتها تزيد عن تلفة معينة
ذهبت إلى filter وأضفت واحدا وأجريت عليه تعديلا وكن عندما جئت إلى select if
لم يكن متواجدا budgeted cost فوضعت orig budgeted cost
وبعد أن أجريت run لم تظهر أي نتيجة .....ترى كيف نظهر النشاطات التي تزيد تكلفتها عن تكلفة معينة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر وخالص الدعاء


----------



## Elassal (23 أبريل 2008)

*filter*



أسيد حمد الله قال:


> بعد أدخال الموارد وحساب تكلفة كل نشاط
> أردت أن أظهر بعض النشاطات التي تكلفتها تزيد عن تلفة معينة
> ذهبت إلى filter وأضفت واحدا وأجريت عليه تعديلا وكن عندما جئت إلى select if
> لم يكن متواجدا budgeted cost فوضعت orig budgeted cost
> ...



في بعض الاحيان قد لا أجد صفة معينة احتاج اليها لعمل تصفية او filter و في هذه الحالة الجا الي الActivity code فأقوم بانشاء code جديد و امر بسرعة علي الانشطة و احددها و اعطي لها قيمة معينة ثم اقوم بعمل الfilter إذا كان عدد تلك الانشطة صغير.
أما إذا كان العدد كبير فأننا نلجا الي Custom data item + global change و هذا موضوع يحتاج الي تركيز فالي لقاء قريب يوم الجمعة إن شاء الله


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (23 أبريل 2008)

رجاء أعادة الرفع مرة أخرى للبرنامج 
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/42667208/8bbeeffe/WBS.html


----------



## أسيد حمد الله (23 أبريل 2008)

بناء على طلب الزميل محمود حازم عياد...هذا رابط البرنامج وآسف على التأخير
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/42667208/8bbeeffe/WBS.html


----------



## Elassal (8 مايو 2008)

*Filter on Budget Cost*



Elassal قال:


> في بعض الاحيان قد لا أجد صفة معينة احتاج اليها لعمل تصفية او filter و في هذه الحالة الجا الي الActivity code فأقوم بانشاء code جديد و امر بسرعة علي الانشطة و احددها و اعطي لها قيمة معينة ثم اقوم بعمل الfilter إذا كان عدد تلك الانشطة صغير.
> أما إذا كان العدد كبير فأننا نلجا الي Custom data item + global change و هذا موضوع يحتاج الي تركيز فالي لقاء قريب يوم الجمعة إن شاء الله


Custom Data Item : from Data menue ----resource /cost ----add new 1- customdata item ( as in picture GCH1).
و نسمي الcustum data item بمسمي يدل علي ما نريد و ليكن ( Budget Cost \t) كما في حلتنا هذه
2- نذهب الي الGlobal Change من قائمة Tolls ثم نضيف واحد جديد و نضع في الجزء الخاص بThen المعادلة التي نريدها و التي سوف نقوم بتخزين قيمة الBudget Cost الموجودة في المتغير الجديد الذي اضفناه ثم نقوم بعمل run و بعد هذا سيظهر لنا اختيار بان نعود للبرنامج يجب اختيار نعم ( الرسم GCH2) 
3- نقوم بعمل فلتر و نختار فيه ان القيم للمتغير الجديد ( Budget Cost \t) اكبر من القيم التي نريدها و نعمل run للفلتر.


----------



## Elassal (13 مايو 2008)

*Where IS the questions?*

يا اهل الملتقي هل نفذت الاسئلة


----------



## medhat1973 (18 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله اخى على هذا الموضوع و فعلا موضوع مهم وجزاك الله على هذا الموضوع ولى سؤالين
1- عباره عن مشكله فى p3 وهى باختصار اثناء عمل resource loading اخذت من الqs كل الارقام التى تم حصرها ووثقت فيه من غير ما اراجع حساباته لانى فهمت من الشركه انه خبره كبيره وكان فلبينى الجنسيه وحقيقة منذ تلك المشروع لا استطيع الثقه فى اى فلبينى والمشكله هى
بعدما حملت جميع الكميات على الانشطه ووضعت سعر كل واحده فى الresource dictionary وبعدما انتعهيت من المشروع تقريبا وجدت التكلفه الكليه للمشروع اكبر بكتير من التكلفه المتعاقد عليها وذلك لان الكميات التى اعطيت لى كانت اكبر بكتير من الكميات المتعاقد عليها ايضا وكان على تقديم البرنامج الزمنى بعد مده قليله من اكتشاف هذه المشكله- فذهبت الى global change وبدات فى تغيير الكميات لكل wbsوايضا ال cost لكل wbsفكات المشكله فى الcost كان تجميع الcost على wbs اقصد عندما اعمل summerizationيكون ال cost صحيح والارقم تكون كما اردت ولكن عند عمل ال cash flow or reportingبمعنى اى تقرير خاص بال cost يعطينى الارقام الاوليه اى قبل ما اعمل ال global change فما تفسير ذلك

2-وسؤالى الثانى خاص ب p6 وهو خاص ب عمل ال update
كيف لى ان احتفظ بصوره من البرنامج عند كل updateحتى استطيع الرجوع الى ما احببت فى اسبوع نفذت له update كنا فى p3 نعمل نسخ لل baseline مع current للاسبوع المراد عمل تحديث له فكيف يتم عمل التحديث فى p6لكى يكون عندى نسخه من صوره المشروع عند الفترات الزمنيه للمشروع حتى يسهل الرجوع اليها

ارجو ان يكون سؤالى الاول مفهوم لانى كتبه ومعرفتش اعبر عنه اوى
وجزاكم الله خيرا واسف على الاطاله


----------



## medhat1973 (18 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله اخى على هذا الموضوع و فعلا موضوع مهم وجزاك الله على هذا الموضوع ولى سؤالين
1- عباره عن مشكله فى p3 وهى باختصار اثناء عمل resource loading اخذت من الqs كل الارقام التى تم حصرها ووثقت فيه من غير ما اراجع حساباته لانى فهمت من الشركه انه خبره كبيره وكان فلبينى الجنسيه وحقيقة منذ تلك المشروع لا استطيع الثقه فى اى فلبينى والمشكله هى
بعدما حملت جميع الكميات على الانشطه ووضعت سعر كل واحده فى الresource dictionary وبعدما انتعهيت من المشروع تقريبا وجدت التكلفه الكليه للمشروع اكبر بكتير من التكلفه المتعاقد عليها وذلك لان الكميات التى اعطيت لى كانت اكبر بكتير من الكميات المتعاقد عليها ايضا وكان على تقديم البرنامج الزمنى بعد مده قليله من اكتشاف هذه المشكله- فذهبت الى global change وبدات فى تغيير الكميات لكل wbsوايضا ال cost لكل wbsفكات المشكله فى الcost كان تجميع الcost على wbs اقصد عندما اعمل summerizationيكون ال cost صحيح والارقم تكون كما اردت ولكن عند عمل ال cash flow or reportingبمعنى اى تقرير خاص بال cost يعطينى الارقام الاوليه اى قبل ما اعمل ال global change فما تفسير ذلك

2-وسؤالى الثانى خاص ب p6 وهو خاص ب عمل ال update
كيف لى ان احتفظ بصوره من البرنامج عند كل updateحتى استطيع الرجوع الى ما احببت فى اسبوع نفذت له update كنا فى p3 نعمل نسخ لل baseline مع current للاسبوع المراد عمل تحديث له فكيف يتم عمل التحديث فى p6لكى يكون عندى نسخه من صوره المشروع عند الفترات الزمنيه للمشروع حتى يسهل الرجوع اليها

ارجو ان يكون سؤالى الاول مفهوم لانى كتبه ومعرفتش اعبر عنه اوى
وجزاكم الله خيرا واسف على الاطاله اخوكم


----------



## medhat1973 (18 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله اخى على هذا الموضوع و فعلا موضوع مهم وجزاك الله على هذا الموضوع ولى سؤالين
1- عباره عن مشكله فى p3 وهى باختصار اثناء عمل resource loading اخذت من الqs كل الارقام التى تم حصرها ووثقت فيه من غير ما اراجع حساباته لانى فهمت من الشركه انه خبره كبيره وكان فلبينى الجنسيه وحقيقة منذ تلك المشروع لا استطيع الثقه فى اى فلبينى والمشكله هى
بعدما حملت جميع الكميات على الانشطه ووضعت سعر كل واحده فى الresource dictionary وبعدما انتعهيت من المشروع تقريبا وجدت التكلفه الكليه للمشروع اكبر بكتير من التكلفه المتعاقد عليها وذلك لان الكميات التى اعطيت لى كانت اكبر بكتير من الكميات المتعاقد عليها ايضا وكان على تقديم البرنامج الزمنى بعد مده قليله من اكتشاف هذه المشكله- فذهبت الى global change وبدات فى تغيير الكميات لكل wbsوايضا ال cost لكل wbsفكات المشكله فى الcost كان تجميع الcost على wbs اقصد عندما اعمل summerizationيكون ال cost صحيح والارقم تكون كما اردت ولكن عند عمل ال cash flow or reportingبمعنى اى تقرير خاص بال cost يعطينى الارقام الاوليه اى قبل ما اعمل ال global change فما تفسير ذلك

2-وسؤالى الثانى خاص ب p6 وهو خاص ب عمل ال update
كيف لى ان احتفظ بصوره من البرنامج عند كل updateحتى استطيع الرجوع الى ما احببت فى اسبوع نفذت له update كنا فى p3 نعمل نسخ لل baseline مع current للاسبوع المراد عمل تحديث له فكيف يتم عمل التحديث فى p6لكى يكون عندى نسخه من صوره المشروع عند الفترات الزمنيه للمشروع حتى يسهل الرجوع اليها

ارجو ان يكون سؤالى الاول مفهوم لانى كتبه ومعرفتش اعبر عنه اوى
وجزاكم الله خيرا واسف على الاطاله اخوكم فى الله


----------



## medhat1973 (18 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله اخى على هذا الموضوع و فعلا موضوع مهم وجزاك الله على هذا الموضوع ولى سؤالين
1- عباره عن مشكله فى p3 وهى باختصار اثناء عمل resource loading اخذت من الqs كل الارقام التى تم حصرها ووثقت فيه من غير ما اراجع حساباته لانى فهمت من الشركه انه خبره كبيره وكان فلبينى الجنسيه وحقيقة منذ تلك المشروع لا استطيع الثقه فى اى فلبينى والمشكله هى
بعدما حملت جميع الكميات على الانشطه ووضعت سعر كل واحده فى الresource dictionary وبعدما انتعهيت من المشروع تقريبا وجدت التكلفه الكليه للمشروع اكبر بكتير من التكلفه المتعاقد عليها وذلك لان الكميات التى اعطيت لى كانت اكبر بكتير من الكميات المتعاقد عليها ايضا وكان على تقديم البرنامج الزمنى بعد مده قليله من اكتشاف هذه المشكله- فذهبت الى global change وبدات فى تغيير الكميات لكل wbsوايضا ال cost لكل wbsفكات المشكله فى الcost كان تجميع الcost على wbs اقصد عندما اعمل summerizationيكون ال cost صحيح والارقم تكون كما اردت ولكن عند عمل ال cash flow or reportingبمعنى اى تقرير خاص بال cost يعطينى الارقام الاوليه اى قبل ما اعمل ال global change فما تفسير ذلك

2-وسؤالى الثانى خاص ب p6 وهو خاص ب عمل ال update
كيف لى ان احتفظ بصوره من البرنامج عند كل updateحتى استطيع الرجوع الى ما احببت فى اسبوع نفذت له update كنا فى p3 نعمل نسخ لل baseline مع current للاسبوع المراد عمل تحديث له فكيف يتم عمل التحديث فى p6لكى يكون عندى نسخه من صوره المشروع عند الفترات الزمنيه للمشروع حتى يسهل الرجوع اليها

ارجو ان يكون سؤالى الاول مفهوم لانى كتبه ومعرفتش اعبر عنه اوى
وجزاكم الله خيرا واسف على الاطاله اخوكم فى الله


----------



## Elassal (21 مايو 2008)

*اسئلة ممتازة*

عذرا اخي العزيز لتاخري و لكن نظرا لانشغالي في العمل و لكني مجهدا جدا الان و استاذنك في الرد غدا 
بالمناسبة اسئلتك ممتازة


----------



## medhat1973 (21 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اشكرك اخى العزيز على اهتمامك وانا مقدر ظروف الشغل فى دبى لانى عندما كنت اعمل هناك فعلا لم يكن عندى وقت كافى لممارسة اى شىء غير العمل ربنا يوفقك ويقدرك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Elassal (22 مايو 2008)

*التكلفة*



medhat1973 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جزاك الله اخى على هذا الموضوع و فعلا موضوع مهم وجزاك الله على هذا الموضوع ولى سؤالين
> 1- عباره عن مشكله فى p3 وهى باختصار اثناء عمل resource loading اخذت من الqs كل الارقام التى تم حصرها ووثقت فيه من غير ما اراجع حساباته لانى فهمت من الشركه انه خبره كبيره وكان فلبينى الجنسيه وحقيقة منذ تلك المشروع لا استطيع الثقه فى اى فلبينى والمشكله هى
> بعدما حملت جميع الكميات على الانشطه ووضعت سعر كل واحده فى الresource dictionary وبعدما انتعهيت من المشروع تقريبا وجدت التكلفه الكليه للمشروع اكبر بكتير من التكلفه المتعاقد عليها وذلك لان الكميات التى اعطيت لى كانت اكبر بكتير من الكميات المتعاقد عليها ايضا وكان على تقديم البرنامج الزمنى بعد مده قليله من اكتشاف هذه المشكله- فذهبت الى global change وبدات فى تغيير الكميات لكل wbsوايضا ال cost لكل wbsفكات المشكله فى الcost كان تجميع الcost على wbs اقصد عندما اعمل summerizationيكون ال cost صحيح والارقم تكون كما اردت ولكن عند عمل ال cash flow or reportingبمعنى اى تقرير خاص بال cost يعطينى الارقام الاوليه اى قبل ما اعمل ال global change فما تفسير ذلك
> ...



إذا ارسلت الي التقارير التي استخمتها ذلك سيكون مفيدا جدا
و لكن عموما اعتقد ان الفرق ستراه بوضوح في خانة الvariance و ان الCost at completion له القيمة الاولية لان معظم تقارير التكاليف تبني علي cost at completion و ليس الBudget cost و لذلك فكل مع عليك فعله هو عمل global change تحدد فيه ان الcost at completion = budget cost و ليس العكس

أما بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني فساجيب عليه لاحقا لاني يجب ان اذهب الي العمل الان


----------



## Elassal (22 مايو 2008)

*اين انت الان*



medhat1973 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اشكرك اخى العزيز على اهتمامك وانا مقدر ظروف الشغل فى دبى لانى عندما كنت اعمل هناك فعلا لم يكن عندى وقت كافى لممارسة اى شىء غير العمل ربنا يوفقك ويقدرك وجزاك الله خير


اين انت الان يا باشا


----------



## medhat1973 (22 مايو 2008)

*change cost*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

شكرا اخى على اهتمامك وفعلا انا جربت اغير ال cost عن طريق cost at completion وليس ال Budgeted cost وشاكر لك جدا على هذه المعلومه ولكن لى سؤال اخر عنده هذه النقطه عند تغيير ال price لاى resource وذلك فى ال resource dictionary لايتم اى تغيير فى ال cost(هذا السؤال ايضا مرتبط بالسؤال الاول لانى عندما حاولت تقليل التكلفه لكل trade طبقا لل BOQ حاولت اولا انا اغير ال price/unit فى ال resource dictionary)
اما عن سؤالك فانا الان فى مصر متعاقد مع شركة بن لادن السعوديه بعد انا امضيت تقريبا عام فى دبى و6 اعوام فى قطر والان ساجرب السعوديه وربنا يجعل فيها الخير ان شاء الله
ومتشكر جدا على سؤالك واهتمامك باسالتى وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الزعيم2000 (23 مايو 2008)

أخى الفاضل مهندس مدحت 
أخى الفاضل مندس العسال

إسمحوا لى بالمشاركة فى هذه المناقشة الشيقة جدا

1- بالنسبة لموضوع إستخراج S-Curve فيمكن عمله بدون الدخول فى تفاصيل و تحليل الموارد للأنشطة
هذا إذا لم يكن عندك الوقت الكافى , فممكن أن تتعامل مع مورد واحد تقوم بتسقيطه على جميع أنشطة المشروع ثم تقوم بإدخال الـــ Budget Cost لهذا المورد فى كل نشاط ليعطيك فى النهاية إجمالى العقد مقسما على الأنشطة , 
لآن البريمافيرا ما هو إلا أداة لتوزيع التكلفة المعروفة و المتعاقد عليها مبدئيا على زمن المشروع.

2- بالنسبة لــ P6 فممكن أن تحتفظ بنسخة من كل تحديث للبرنامج فى ملف مستقل بإمتداد .XER 
و ذلك عن طريق Export لكل تحديث 
و عند الإحتياج إليه نقةم بعمل Import لهذا الملف المحفوظ لهذا التحديث المعين
فهل هناك مشكلة أخى فى عمل Export و Import فى P6


----------



## Elassal (23 مايو 2008)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> أخى الفاضل مهندس مدحت
> أخى الفاضل مندس العسال
> 
> إسمحوا لى بالمشاركة فى هذه المناقشة الشيقة جدا
> ...



ليس مورد واحد يا باشا
لان البريمافيرا لا يقبل اكبر من 9999999 و الا يحدث ما يسمي بالover flow و هو ظهور التكاليف برقم متغير في التقارير عن ما تم تحميله و لذلك إذا كان النشاط قيمة اكبر من هذا فيجب ادخاله علي اكثر من مورد و يمكن تسميتها بcash 01 , cash02,.....
بالنسبة للحل الموجود في بريمافيرا 6 فهو حل مقبول مبدئيا و ليس هناك مشكلة في الimport و ال export و لكن هناك حل افضل و هو عمل target من كل اسبوع حيث ان الغرض الاساسي من عمل النسخ هو المقارنة و بريمافيرا 6 يسمح بعمل اكثر من target . هذا مبدئيا . و قريبا سوف اقوم بالبحث اذا كان هناك طرق اكثر فاعلية و إن كنت اظن أن هذه الطريقة هي أكثرهم فاعلية


----------



## Elassal (23 مايو 2008)

medhat1973 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> شكرا اخى على اهتمامك وفعلا انا جربت اغير ال cost عن طريق cost at completion وليس ال Budgeted cost وشاكر لك جدا على هذه المعلومه ولكن لى سؤال اخر عنده هذه النقطه عند تغيير ال price لاى resource وذلك فى ال resource dictionary لايتم اى تغيير فى ال cost(هذا السؤال ايضا مرتبط بالسؤال الاول لانى عندما حاولت تقليل التكلفه لكل trade طبقا لل BOQ حاولت اولا انا اغير ال price/unit فى ال resource dictionary)
> اما عن سؤالك فانا الان فى مصر متعاقد مع شركة بن لادن السعوديه بعد انا امضيت تقريبا عام فى دبى و6 اعوام فى قطر والان ساجرب السعوديه وربنا يجعل فيها الخير ان شاء الله
> ومتشكر جدا على سؤالك واهتمامك باسالتى وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك



بعد ما تغير ال price/ unit اعمل schedule 
و ربنا يوفقك في اي مكان تروحه


----------



## Elassal (23 مايو 2008)

*ما شاء الله*

ايوة كده يا اهل الملتقي خلو العملية تسخن
انا سعيد جدا بهذه الاسئلة و اسف علي اللهجة العامية بالاعلي و لكن.....


----------



## medhat1973 (23 مايو 2008)

*شكر الله لكما*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

انا متشكر جدا والله للاخ الزعيم على مداخلته والاخ العسال على تواصله معايه 
بالنسبه للنقطه الاولى التى اشرت اليها اخى الزعيم فانا كنت اسال عن مشكله حدثت بالفعل
بعدما حملت جميع الاسعار للموارد فانا عادة فعلا فى المشاريع الصغيره والسريعه بعمل مورد احد بسميه rate hاو boq cost واحملها على جميع الاشطه ولكن هذا المشروع كان كبير نسبيا وله اهتمام عند الشركه فاردت انا اضع كل مورد بسعره حتى نستطيع عمل التدفق النقدىcash flow لكل مورد على مدار مدة المشروع 

وبالنسبه ل p6 ليس هناك مشكله فى عمل import , export ولكن هل تقصد اعمل هذا للمشروع ال current فقط بدون ال baseline 
وعندى سؤال ايضا للاخ العسال هل عندما اضع ال current فى Target projects 
هل سيقارن المشروع للشهر المقبل بال base line ,و الcurrent للشهر الماضى معا
ام اننى استطيع اختيار ان يقارن المشروع الذى اعمل له update مع اى منهم
بمعنى عندما يكون عندى اكثر من مشروع فى target هل استطيع تحديد باى منهم يقارن المشروع الحالى وشكرا واسف على كثرة الاسئله واتمنى ان كل الزملاء يشاركوا حتى تعم الفائده وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 مايو 2008)

thx alot
best wishes


----------



## Elassal (24 مايو 2008)

medhat1973 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> انا متشكر جدا والله للاخ الزعيم على مداخلته والاخ العسال على تواصله معايه
> بالنسبه للنقطه الاولى التى اشرت اليها اخى الزعيم فانا كنت اسال عن مشكله حدثت بالفعل
> ...



يمكن ان نختار من Assign Baseline


----------



## الزعيم2000 (26 مايو 2008)

> لان البريمافيرا لا يقبل اكبر من 9999999 و الا يحدث ما يسمي بالover flow


 
is this related to the option of "*Decimal Places"* or not
execuse me for using English because My current Computer doesn't support Arabic


----------



## الزعيم2000 (26 مايو 2008)

> معنى عندما يكون عندى اكثر من مشروع فى target هل استطيع تحديد باى منهم يقارن المشروع الحالى وشكرا واسف على كثرة الاسئله واتمنى ان كل الزملاء يشاركوا حتى تعم الفائده وجزاكم الله خير
> رد باقتباس



Of course my brother you can do it very easily


----------



## Elassal (26 مايو 2008)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> is this related to the option of "*Decimal Places"* or not
> execuse me for using English because My current Computer doesn't support Arabic



no it is not related to that and the structure of the programm


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 مايو 2008)

أخى العزيز أحمد العسال لى سؤالين أحدهم فى بريمافيرا 3.1 والآخر فى بريمافيرا 5 أو 6 
1- السؤال الأول فى بريمافيرا 3.1 
حدثت لى مشكله أثناء عمل البرنامج الزمنى لمنتجع سكنى على مساحة 700 فدان بخدماته يحوى عدد 600 فيلا وجولف وبحيات ومبانى خدمات ومراكز لرجال الأعمال ونوادى ومولات وجميع أنواع الشبكات الخاصه بأى مدينه والشوارع والموقع العام والمدارس والمستشفيات 000 الخ 0 فبعد أن قمت بعمل wbs وقسمت المشروع لأقسامه المختلفه ووصلت الى أننى أنهيت جميع بنود الأعمال وأدخال الموارد حسب الرسومات و boq والمتاح من الموارد وأنهاء أدخال العلاقات على الأنشطه بحيث على أساس أن المشروع ال master 
هو المنتجع ويحوى داخله على مشاريع منفصله هى عباره عن تقسيمات ال WBS أجمالى عدد الأنشطه لجميع المشاريع الفرعيه 55000 نشاط المشكله عو انه عند عمل RUN SCHEDULE يطلب منك عمل فلتر لعدم قدرة البرنامج على أستكمال الأمر حيث أن الحد الأقصى هو 32000 نشاط 
قمت بعمل حل مؤقت للتغلب على هذا بأعادة تقسيم المشروع الى مراحل حسب أولويات التنفيذ وقمت بعمل فلتر لكل مرحله منفصله ولكن أعتقد أن هذا ليس الحل لأن التقارير التى ترفع الى الأدارات العليا يجب أن تكون شامله ومختصره 0
2- السؤال الثانى هو أن امامى حاليا" مشروع مساحته أربع أضعاف المشروع السابق والميزانيه التقديريه له حتى الآن تتجاوز 8 مليار جنيه هل لو تعاملت مع هذا المشروع ببيريمافيرا 5 أو 6 بعمل أنتربريز خاص لهذا المشروع يكون له تفريعاته وكل فرع تندرج تحته المشاريع الخاصه به يكفى أن أقول لك أن أحد المشاريع فندق 1000 غرفه
و شبكة ترام كامله زى بتاع أسكندريه القديم أبو دورين هل تعتقد أن البريمافيرا فى هذه الحاله قادره على الآتى
أ- أظهار التكلفه الأجماليه لهذا المشروع العملاق من خلال الأنتربريز 
ب- بالطبع فأن المناطق السكنيه فى هذا المشروع وبعد تقسيمها ستكون أكبر بكثير من المشروع فى بند 1 
وسيكون لها WBS منفصل ( حسب أسلوب بريمافيرا أنتربريز ) وسيكون عدد الأنشطه أكبر من 53000 نشاط 
كيف يمكن التغلب على ذلك لعدم تكرار المأساه 
أعتذر عن الأطاله ولكن أرى أن هذه المشاريع نماذج من الصعب أن تتكرر بهذا الحجم


----------



## yousif (27 مايو 2008)

*مشكلة تغير التواريخ اثناء الادخال*

الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل
السلام عليكم
المشكلة لدي اليوم مع برنامج البريمافيرا هي كالاتي
عند عمل ادخال التواريخ وحسب ما اتوقعة لمشروع بناء وهو يستغرق سنة ونصف وتجري الامور جيدة بالادخال ولكن اتفاجئ وبعد وصولي لمرحلة معينة من الادخال فلا تبقى تواريخي التي وضعتها بل تنقص او تزداد ..
ولكن عند ادخالي لمشروع اخر و لقيم وحسب توقعي ولمدة اقل من سنة لا تظهر تلك الحالة
فما هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
والسلام ختام
:85:


----------



## Elassal (28 مايو 2008)

yousif قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل
> السلام عليكم
> المشكلة لدي اليوم مع برنامج البريمافيرا هي كالاتي
> عند عمل ادخال التواريخ وحسب ما اتوقعة لمشروع بناء وهو يستغرق سنة ونصف وتجري الامور جيدة بالادخال ولكن اتفاجئ وبعد وصولي لمرحلة معينة من الادخال فلا تبقى تواريخي التي وضعتها بل تنقص او تزداد ..
> ...



لا نستطيع و ضع التواريخ كما نريد و لكن نتحكم في ذلك عن طريق العلاقات لان هناك اشياء اخري تؤثر مثل التقويم ( Calendar ) 
اذا لم يكن هناك مشكلة ارسل الي البرنامج لاراه و اعطيك الراي


----------



## Elassal (28 مايو 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى العزيز أحمد العسال لى سؤالين أحدهم فى بريمافيرا 3.1 والآخر فى بريمافيرا 5 أو 6
> 1- السؤال الأول فى بريمافيرا 3.1
> حدثت لى مشكله أثناء عمل البرنامج الزمنى لمنتجع سكنى على مساحة 700 فدان بخدماته يحوى عدد 600 فيلا وجولف وبحيات ومبانى خدمات ومراكز لرجال الأعمال ونوادى ومولات وجميع أنواع الشبكات الخاصه بأى مدينه والشوارع والموقع العام والمدارس والمستشفيات 000 الخ 0 فبعد أن قمت بعمل wbs وقسمت المشروع لأقسامه المختلفه ووصلت الى أننى أنهيت جميع بنود الأعمال وأدخال الموارد حسب الرسومات و boq والمتاح من الموارد وأنهاء أدخال العلاقات على الأنشطه بحيث على أساس أن المشروع ال master
> هو المنتجع ويحوى داخله على مشاريع منفصله هى عباره عن تقسيمات ال WBS أجمالى عدد الأنشطه لجميع المشاريع الفرعيه 55000 نشاط المشكله عو انه عند عمل RUN SCHEDULE يطلب منك عمل فلتر لعدم قدرة البرنامج على أستكمال الأمر حيث أن الحد الأقصى هو 32000 نشاط
> ...



استاذي العزيز انك علي الرحب في اي وقت فهذا جزء مما تفعله معنا جميعا .
و ارجو ان تكون الاجابه التي تمت بيننا شاملة لان و كما رايت البرنامج الزمني الذي ارسلته ليس به مشكلة كما انه برنامج زمني رائع سيكتب في تاريخك و لنا بقية في الحديث


----------



## yousif (28 مايو 2008)

Elassal قال:


> لا نستطيع و ضع التواريخ كما نريد و لكن نتحكم في ذلك عن طريق العلاقات لان هناك اشياء اخري تؤثر مثل التقويم ( Calendar )
> اذا لم يكن هناك مشكلة ارسل الي البرنامج لاراه و اعطيك الراي



بحمد اللة تم حل المشكلة وكان السبب هو العطلة وم الجعة فكانت تكرر كل اسبوع وقد رتبت الاعداد ولم تحصل تلك الحال
عموما اشكرك على الرد
تحياتي


----------



## Elassal (30 مايو 2008)

yousif قال:


> بحمد اللة تم حل المشكلة وكان السبب هو العطلة وم الجعة فكانت تكرر كل اسبوع وقد رتبت الاعداد ولم تحصل تلك الحال
> عموما اشكرك على الرد
> تحياتي



الحمد لله 
و هذا ما قصدته بان التقويم ( Calendar ) يؤثر


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (4 يونيو 2008)

الله ما اروعكم
اساتذتي الاعزاء انا لي سوال قد يكون فصل هام بكاتبكم الرائع ونحن اهل العراق ليس لنا من وسيله للحصول على هذه الكتب غير الانترنت فنرجوا تحميله ونشره لكي نتمكن من الحصول عليه.
سوالي هو
ان الجميع ينقلون الكتب عن تعليم برنامج بريمافيرا ولكن لا احد ينشر تطبيقات عمليه عليه وخير مثال على ذلك هو انا حيث قمت بالبحث والدراسه ببرنامج بريمافيرا 3 ولكن لم اتمكن من الحصول على تطبيقات او امثله وافيه وشافيه لاتمكن من اتقانه اي عند اكمال دراسته لا يوجد ما اثبت به لنفسي باني اصبحت مؤهلا للعمل عليه علما اني قمت بدراسته لغرض المعرفه وليس بسبب حصولي على عمل لذلك انا الان عاجز عن التقدم او الانتقال الى النسخه 5 او 6 من هذا البرنامج لاني في قرارة نفسي غير متمكن من انجازه لذلك اقترح ان يوضع فصل في هذا الكتاب يتضمن ما يلي
1- ما المطلوب دائما من العمل على هذا اليرنامج
2-عند التحديث ما هيه افضل الطرق للتغير او التحديث هل عن طريق تغيير نسبة الانجاز او تغييير الوقت او ما الى ذلك
3-ما هيه افضل الاساليب التي يجب اتباعها عند طلب تحديث او معلومات معينه من البرنامج بعد بدايه المشروع بفتره معينه.
انا اعرف انه قد تكون اسالتي بسيطه ولكن صدقوني خير مثال على فائدة هذه الاسئله هي انا حيث اقف عاجزا عن اكمال المشوار.
اقترح ان يكون الفصل الاول هوه ما بعد تعلم بريمافيرا ما المطلوب من المخطط من قبل (المقاول والكلاينت والوجه العائد لها المصمم) وما هيه افضل الطرق للوصول الى ما مطلوب من المخطط.

ارجو ان اكون وفقت في ايصال وجهة نظري واكون شاكرا للرد على اسالتي واتمنى من اساتذتي الافاضل (الاستاذ محمود حازم والاستاذ العسال) ان يرسلو ايملاتهم لي لاتمكن من الاستفسار منهم مباشره وبصوره سريعه لاني محتاج الى الوصول الى هذا الكنز الرائع.


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل ان ما يقوله الاستاذ محمود عن عدم امكانية ادراج فعاليات اكثر من 52000 فعاليه في بريمافيرا 3.1 وما الحل ارجو ان يكون النقاش مفتوحا فانا متعطش الى الكنوز التي تتداولونها فيما بينكم.


----------



## Elassal (5 يونيو 2008)

*سؤال مهم*

أخي العزيز احمد علي الرغم من بساطة سؤالك حول اسهل الطرق لعمل التحديث علي المشروع الا انه سؤال مهم و يحتاج الي شرح طويل و ان شاء الله سوف نتعرض اليه بالتفصيل هو و كل اسئلتك في الكتاب او في مناقشة قريبة جدا إن شاء الله و لكن استسمحك في عدم الاطالة اليوم نظرا لأنشغالي الشديد في في العمل


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (5 يونيو 2008)

الله الله اعتقد انها ستكون سابقه لا مثيل لها بالعالم العربي والغربي


----------



## Elassal (8 يونيو 2008)

*البريد الالكتروني*



احمد الصيداوي قال:


> الله ما اروعكم
> اساتذتي الاعزاء انا لي سوال قد يكون فصل هام بكاتبكم الرائع ونحن اهل العراق ليس لنا من وسيله للحصول على هذه الكتب غير الانترنت فنرجوا تحميله ونشره لكي نتمكن من الحصول عليه.
> سوالي هو
> ان الجميع ينقلون الكتب عن تعليم برنامج بريمافيرا ولكن لا احد ينشر تطبيقات عمليه عليه وخير مثال على ذلك هو انا حيث قمت بالبحث والدراسه ببرنامج بريمافيرا 3 ولكن لم اتمكن من الحصول على تطبيقات او امثله وافيه وشافيه لاتمكن من اتقانه اي عند اكمال دراسته لا يوجد ما اثبت به لنفسي باني اصبحت مؤهلا للعمل عليه علما اني قمت بدراسته لغرض المعرفه وليس بسبب حصولي على عمل لذلك انا الان عاجز عن التقدم او الانتقال الى النسخه 5 او 6 من هذا البرنامج لاني في قرارة نفسي غير متمكن من انجازه لذلك اقترح ان يوضع فصل في هذا الكتاب يتضمن ما يلي
> ...



ستجد ال***** الخاص بي في الصفحة الاولي من تلك المشاركة


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (9 يونيو 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أبدء فى طرح سؤال فى بريمافيرا 5 و6 وهو الآتى :-
> 1- بالرغم من تكمننا من فتح داتا باز جديدة فى بريمافيرا 5 أو 6 إلا أننا نصطدم بمشكلة وهى أنك لا تستطيع حفظ أعمالك على أى partition آخر على الكومبيوتر إلا بصيغة database والتى تحوى المشاريع فقط ولا يتم نقل ما قمت بة من عمل أنتربريز ( بأفتراض أنك مكتب أدارة مشروعات لك عدة عملاء من شركات لكل منها أنتربريز مستقل )
> لذلك أذا أردت أن تستفيد من هذة الداتا فأنك تقوم بعمل أنتربريز مماثل لهذة الشركة وعمل import لل data
> والقيام بتعريف كل مشروع على مكانة فى الأنتربريز مما يجعلها طريقة شاقة جدا" 000 اليس هناك وسيلة أستطيع بها أن أستدعى ال data كاملة دون تدخل جديد منى ؟
> ...


 
استاذي العزيز 
اعتقد حسب علمي ولو انني ليس لدي ما لديكم بالنسبه للسؤال الثاني اننا نستطيع اضافه المقاول كBudged ثابت على ال cost.


----------



## Jamal (9 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كل الشكر والتقدير لهذا المجهود والافكار العظيمة
هل من الممكن ان نحصل على نسخة من البرنامج الزمني؟


----------



## قاسم عبد (9 يونيو 2008)

شكراً على هذه المشاركة الفعالة...............


----------



## مينا الفقير (11 يونيو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل:
الاسئلة حول المشاكل 
1- كيف يمكن ادخال الدفعات المقدمة المطلوب دفعها لمقاولى الباطن فى الموارد
2- لو العملة بالدولار كيف يمكن تغييرها لعملة اخرى لكل انشطة المشروع عن طريق global change او باى طريق سريعة
3- كيف يمكن تحميل و فصل مصاريف الtower crane لكل انشطة المشروع وكذلك بالنسبة لعمال الصيانة بالموقع وعمال الاسعافات الاولية والسكرتارية والمخازن و...


----------



## مينا الفقير (11 يونيو 2008)

الاسئلة حول المشاكل
اشكرك على فكرة الكتاب وعايز اقولك ان فية ناس كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير فى انتظار اصدارة


----------



## Elassal (20 يونيو 2008)

مينا الفقير قال:


> الاخ الفاضل:
> الاسئلة حول المشاكل
> 1- كيف يمكن ادخال الدفعات المقدمة المطلوب دفعها لمقاولى الباطن فى الموارد
> 2- لو العملة بالدولار كيف يمكن تغييرها لعملة اخرى لكل انشطة المشروع عن طريق global change او باى طريق سريعة
> 3- كيف يمكن تحميل و فصل مصاريف الtower crane لكل انشطة المشروع وكذلك بالنسبة لعمال الصيانة بالموقع وعمال الاسعافات الاولية والسكرتارية والمخازن و...



1- في هذه الحالة يجب تحميل التكاليف منفصلة علي كل نشاط و هذا عن طريق تعريف مورد ( Resource) و نسميه مثلا ( Cash01) و نبدأ بتحميل التكاليف حسب ما نريد .
2- يتم عن طريق تغيير الاسم مباشرة الي دولار و عمل Global Change يكون التنفيذ كالتالي 
if resource = cash01 then budget cost = budget cost X rate
3- عن طريق عمل مورد منفصل يسمي tower crane و تحميله علي كل نشاط و ليس من الضرورى ان يكون النشاط عليه وحدة كاملة لاننا لن نحتاج tower crane لكل نشاط و لكن يكون رقم عشري او مئوي مثل 0.001


----------



## virtualknight (25 يونيو 2008)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ونتمنى رؤية جهدك بأحسن صورة...


----------



## تامر سحاب (28 يونيو 2008)

أنا مهندس تخطيط ومتابعة في شركة إستثمار عقاري. كيف أستطيع أن أحمل توقعات المبيعات للمشروع على resource حتى أتمكن من عمل resource leveling يتناسب مع توقعات تكاليف التنفيذ


----------



## Elassal (8 يوليو 2008)

عندي استفسار في البداية هل هناك انشطة لهذه المبيعات ام لا


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (12 يوليو 2008)

*تخزين ملفات البريمافيرا 6*

بالنسبة لموضوع تخزين الملفات p6 علي اي مكان اخر غير مكان تنزيل البرنامج افادني اخ كريم و هو المهندس طارق الدهشان بطريقه ارجو ان تختبروها و تعطونا رايكم فيها الا و هي عمل import للبرنامج المراد تخزينه او نقله و ستظهر شاشه بها مكان و اسم افتراضي للبرنامج يمكننا تغييرهم بسهوله و سياخذ الملف شكل ايقونه البريافيرا 6 و يأخذ الامتداد XER و عند تشغيل الملف الجديد نجد انه يفتح و يعمل تلقائيا و علي فكره تم نقل برنامج علي سبيل التجربه من جهاز لجهاز و اشتغل جيدا ارجوا التجربه و الافادة


----------



## حسام عاشور (13 يوليو 2008)

أنا بعرف اعمل على الجيوميديا ما بعرف اذا بقدر اساعد .


----------



## فائز المهندس (13 يوليو 2008)

وفقم الله ودعواتنا لكم بانجاز هذا العمل


----------



## المأمون (14 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس درست البرايمفيرا والان اعمل بها على برنامج موضوع مسبقا لمشروع انشائي ولكن البرنامج لا يحوي اي مصادر او بنود مالية والمشروع تبقى له اقل من 7 اشهر على الانتهاء ارغب في تطوير البرنامج والبيانات المخلة عليه حتى لايكون مجرد انشطة فقط علما بانني اعمل على p3 فهل هناك من يستطيع دعمي وارشادي خلال هذا الموضوع؟


----------



## المأمون (14 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس درست البرايمفيرا والان اعمل بها على برنامج موضوع مسبقا لمشروع انشائي ولكن البرنامج لا يحوي اي مصادر او بنود مالية والمشروع تبقى له اقل من 7 اشهر على الانتهاء ارغب في تطوير البرنامج والبيانات المدخلة عليه حتى لايكون مجرد انشطة فقط علما بانني اعمل على p3 فهل هناك من يستطيع دعمي وارشادي خلال هذا الموضوع؟


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (14 يوليو 2008)

Elassal قال:


> عذرا علي نسيان الملفات


 احييك بشدة أخي العسال موضوع النقاش أكثر من رائع وهيثمر عن planners جامديين اوي 
انا وجدت الموضوع متاخر أعذرني في فتح سؤال أقفل الحديث به ارجو الرفاق الملف المشار
نظرا لضعف امكانيات p3 في حل توزيع الموارد وامكانية التعديل بسهولة في resourse curve فقد صدر في p6 ما يسمى future bucket planning وهو يتيح امكانية التوزيع الموارد وجعلها تارقت مقارنته بالموارد المستخدمة فعليا اثناء العمل بالمشروع واليكم ملف كامل عنه 
اقترح ان تكون الاسئلة المجاب عنها تكون مدعمة دائما بالتطبيق موضح بالصور ويكون بمشاركة الجميع بعد اجابة اخي العسال على الأسئلة حيث ضيق وقت اخينا الكريم


----------



## Elassal (15 يوليو 2008)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس درست البرايمفيرا والان اعمل بها على برنامج موضوع مسبقا لمشروع انشائي ولكن البرنامج لا يحوي اي مصادر او بنود مالية والمشروع تبقى له اقل من 7 اشهر على الانتهاء ارغب في تطوير البرنامج والبيانات المخلة عليه حتى لايكون مجرد انشطة فقط علما بانني اعمل على P3 فهل هناك من يستطيع دعمي وارشادي خلال هذا الموضوع؟



نصيحتي الا تحاول في هذه الفترة و وفر مجهودك لمشروع قادم لانه سيكون صداع كبير . هو ممكن يتعمل بس احنا مهندسين تخطيط و لازم لما نبذل مجهود يكون حيعود بنفع اما يساوي او اكثر منه .
هذه نصيحتي!


----------



## Elassal (15 يوليو 2008)

حسام عاشور قال:


> أنا بعرف اعمل على الجيوميديا ما بعرف اذا بقدر اساعد .



عذرا اخي بس ما هو الجيوميديا؟
حقيقي انا ما بعرف ممكن تشرحلي؟


----------



## Elassal (15 يوليو 2008)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> بالنسبة لموضوع تخزين الملفات p6 علي اي مكان اخر غير مكان تنزيل البرنامج افادني اخ كريم و هو المهندس طارق الدهشان بطريقه ارجو ان تختبروها و تعطونا رايكم فيها الا و هي عمل import للبرنامج المراد تخزينه او نقله و ستظهر شاشه بها مكان و اسم افتراضي للبرنامج يمكننا تغييرهم بسهوله و سياخذ الملف شكل ايقونه البريافيرا 6 و يأخذ الامتداد XER و عند تشغيل الملف الجديد نجد انه يفتح و يعمل تلقائيا و علي فكره تم نقل برنامج علي سبيل التجربه من جهاز لجهاز و اشتغل جيدا ارجوا التجربه و الافادة



دي احدي الطرق السهلة و الفعالة جدا و لكن المقصود هو عمل Export ثم عمل import في المكان الجديد.


----------



## المأمون (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي العسال ولكن الوضع الحالي للعمل لا يمنح الشخص اي متعة فهو مجرد تعبئة بيانات وبالتالي احتمالية وجود مدخلات اكثر قد يؤدي الى (الواحد يحرك دماغو وهو شغال شوية) ولا ايه؟


----------



## Elassal (15 يوليو 2008)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> احييك بشدة أخي العسال موضوع النقاش أكثر من رائع وهيثمر عن planners جامديين اوي
> انا وجدت الموضوع متاخر أعذرني في فتح سؤال أقفل الحديث به ارجو الرفاق الملف المشار
> نظرا لضعف امكانيات p3 في حل توزيع الموارد وامكانية التعديل بسهولة في resourse curve فقد صدر في p6 ما يسمى future bucket planning وهو يتيح امكانية التوزيع الموارد وجعلها تارقت مقارنته بالموارد المستخدمة فعليا اثناء العمل بالمشروع واليكم ملف كامل عنه
> اقترح ان تكون الاسئلة المجاب عنها تكون مدعمة دائما بالتطبيق موضح بالصور ويكون بمشاركة الجميع بعد اجابة اخي العسال على الأسئلة حيث ضيق وقت اخينا الكريم



احييك اخي العزيز علي المعلومة و لكن بالنسبة لوضوع المقارنة فهو موجود في بريمافيرا 3 كما هو في بريمافيرا 6 في التقارير .
اما بالنسبة لموضوع التغيير فهو يستلزم منك في بريمافيرا 3 عمل الresource - حاكم أو ( Driven) و هو موضوع خطير لمن لا يفهمه جيدا و غير قابل للتنفيذ مع كل الموارد و في كل المشاريع.
و هو نفس الفكرة في بريمافيرا 6 عند اختيار نوع النشاط ( resource dependant) و اختيارات اخري في البرنامج.
و هذا لا يقلل من الملف الجميل الذي ارسلته و الذي اعدك ان اقراه و نتناقش فيه علي الملتقي


----------



## Elassal (2 أغسطس 2008)

*Future Bucket Planning*

قرأت الملف و علي حسب ما فهمت أن الfuture Bucket Planning هي طريقة حساب البريمافيرا لتوزيعات الموارد( عن طريق بناء resource curve خاص بك و عمل تعديل فيه خلال سير المشروع ) و ليس اوامر معينة نستخدمها و اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع موجود في بريمافيرا 3 و لكن بشكل مختلف و لم يكن فعال بدرجة كافية .
هذا ما فهمته مبدئيا عن الموضوع و مستمر في القراءة و ساكون سعيدا لو اضاف لي اي شخص جديد او صحح معلومة.


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير وفقك الله ارجو اعلامانا عند الانتهاء منه على ال*****
amr76*************


----------



## ابويونس (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على المجهود 
**إلى الامامarab-eng


----------



## حيدرنوري (26 أغسطس 2008)

*اوزان الفقرات*

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم اخواني على هذا المعلومات المفيد جدا ولكن انا عندي بعض الاسئله التي اود ان تجيبوني عليها بشي من التفصيل انا استخدم p6.
1-ما هيه الاوزان بالفقرات وكيفيه ادخالها وايضا كيفيه عمل تقرير يتظمنها
2- ما هو s-curveوكيفيه عمله على شكل رسم
3- في المشاريع الضخمه التي توجد بها activite كبيره جدا واحب ان اعمل فلتر لنوعيه من ال activite متتكره في اكثر من مكان مثلا اعمال الmepتتكرر عندي في كل طابق كيف استطيع عمل فلتر يختار ال activite الخاصه بال mep وفي كل الطوابق
4- كيف اعمل ال cash flow
اشكرك ثانيا واسف لاني اطلت عليكم


----------



## Elassal (29 أغسطس 2008)

*باقي السؤال الاول*



حيدرنوري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم اخواني على هذا المعلومات المفيد جدا ولكن انا عندي بعض الاسئله التي اود ان تجيبوني عليها بشي من التفصيل انا استخدم p6.
> 1-ما هيه الاوزان بالفقرات وكيفيه ادخالها وايضا كيفيه عمل تقرير يتظمنها
> 2- ما هو s-curveوكيفيه عمله على شكل رسم
> ...


1- لو سمحت اريد ايضاحا عن المقصود بالاوزان بالفقرات ( الاسم باللغة الانجليزية او ايضاح اكثر.
2- الS-Curve هو عبارة عن رسم بياني لمتابعة نسبة انجاز شي معين في المشروع او المشروع كله عن طريق رسم القيم المخططة (Plan) من هذا المورد ككمية او تكلفة لكل وحدة زمنية (اسبوع - شهر) الي نهاية المشروع و القيم الحقيقية لكل وحدة . و يمكن رسم المخطط من Reports - resource - loading و اخراجها الي الاكسل ثم رسم شكل بياني لكل وحدة و كذلك الcummulative عن طريق اضافة صف ثاني اسفل المخطط لكل وحدة و تكون كل خلية تساوي مجموع الخلية التي تسبقها و التي فوقها ثم رسم الشكل البياني.
3 - نضيف Activities code مثل ( Proffesional) و نضيف القيمة لمجموعة الانشطة المرادة ثم نقوم بعمل الفلتر.
4- عن طريق اضافة مورد اسمه (Cash) و تكون الBudget Quantities لهذا المورد علي جميع الانشطة تساوي صفر و لكن الBudget Cost تساوي قيمة هذا النشاط في المشروع علي حسب الCost Breakdown.


----------



## walidkhlil55 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو توضيح كيفبة نقل البيانات من البريفيرا الى اكسيل او العكس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*From Primavera to excel and*



walidkhlil55 قال:


> ارجو توضيح كيفبة نقل البيانات من البريفيرا الى اكسيل او العكس وجزاك الله خيرا


في بريمافيرا 3 من التالي:
Tools - Project Utilities --- Export 
و نختار الداتا التي نريد ان نخرجها من البريمافيرا و نحدد اسم الملف و مساره ثم نقوم بفتح الملف عن طريق ( فتح بواسطة) الاكسيل.
و لادخال البيانات الي البريمافيرا انصح باخراج ملف فارغ يحتوي علي العناوين التي اريد ادخالها الي المشروع ثم اقوم بملئ الملف بالبيانات ثم إدخالها مرة اخري الي البريمافيرا عن طريق التالي:
Tools --- Project Utilities --- Import 
و يجب ملاحظة انه يجب كتابة اسم الملف بالكامل و الامتداد الخاص به و مساره حتي تتم عملية الادخال .
اما في بريمافيرا 6 فمن التالي :
File ---export or import


----------



## حيدرنوري (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*s curve*

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخي لشرحك ال s curveولكن اذا ممكن ان تشرح خطوات عمل الs curveعل لاكسل او من دا خل البرامافييرا مع مراعات انني مبتداء في العمل على هذا البرنامج


----------



## walidkhlil55 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا الف خير وسوف استخدم هذه الطريقة


----------



## hosiny (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله موضوع فعلا قوي جدا جدا


----------



## Elassal (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*s- curve*



حيدرنوري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك اخي لشرحك ال s curveولكن اذا ممكن ان تشرح خطوات عمل الs curveعل لاكسل او من دا خل البرامافييرا مع مراعات انني مبتداء في العمل على هذا البرنامج



في كثير من الاحيان يفضل الاكسيل لاننا نتعامل مع كثير من الاشخاص الذين لا يعرفون البريمافيرا و كذلك لان الاكسيل امكانيات عرضه اكبر.
و لذلك نقوم باخراج البيانات من الresource loading كما تم الشرح من قبل و توضع في صف كبير و تكون هناك خانة في الاول بها مجموع كل هذا الصف لتكون الBudget quantities او الBudget cost لهذا المورد ثم يكون هناك الصف الذي يليه و فيه تكون نسبة الخانة الاعلي من الكل و تمثل نسبة هذا الاسبوع او الشهر او الوحدة التي تم اختيارها من الكل .
ثم الصف الذي يليه و يمثل التجميع ( Cummualtive) حتي هذا الخانة و تساوي مجموع الخانة التي تسبقها + الخانة التي بالصف الاول من نفس العمود.
الصف الذي يليه و يمثل النسبة التجميعية ( Cummulative ) حتي هذه الخانة و تساوي قيمة الخانة التي بالاعلي علي المجموع الكلي ضرب 100.
و بهذا يكون عندنا اربعة صفوف نرسم من الاكسل ما نريد سواء كان القيم اسوعية و تجميع او نسب اسبوعية و تجميع او قيم اسبوعية و نسب تجميعية .
و لا ننسي ان نضع مفتاح لهذا الرسم البياني يوضح ما به من رسومات.


----------



## غريب بين اهلي (15 سبتمبر 2008)

لدي مشكلة مع الاصدار الخامس 

عند اكمال المشروع وتحديث المعطيات تضهر لي نسب الانجاز حسب الفترة الزمنية لكل فعالية 
لاكن النسبة الكلية لاتظهر 
مع اني اضفتها من Group and sort 
show grand total


----------



## Elassal (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*الاصدار الخامس*



غريب بين اهلي قال:


> لدي مشكلة مع الاصدار الخامس
> 
> عند اكمال المشروع وتحديث المعطيات تضهر لي نسب الانجاز حسب الفترة الزمنية لكل فعالية
> لاكن النسبة الكلية لاتظهر
> ...



عزيزي : ارجو توضيح المقصود بالضبط ب(لكل فعالية) و كذلك ارجو ارسال الملف لأن في بعض الاوقات تكون المشكلة في الاصدار نفسه حتي اجيبك اجابة مؤكدة .


----------



## غريب بين اهلي (16 سبتمبر 2008)

Elassal قال:


> عزيزي : ارجو توضيح المقصود بالضبط ب(لكل فعالية) و كذلك ارجو ارسال الملف لأن في بعض الاوقات تكون المشكلة في الاصدار نفسه حتي اجيبك اجابة مؤكدة .


 

شكرا اخي الكريم على الرد 

انا اقوم بعمل مشروع مصغر عبارة عن 15 فعالية او Activity
ولكل فعالية قترة زمنية بدون موارد او تكلفة 
كل فعالية تنتهي بانتهاء الفترة الزمنية لها 
لذا نسبة انجاز كل فعالية تكون من النوع Duration
لاكن سؤالي كيف استطيع ان اعمل نسبة انجاز كلية لكل الفعاليات بالاعتماد على نسبة انجاز كل فعالية 
تحياتي للجيمع على المجهود الطيب


----------



## Elassal (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*نسبة الانجاز*



غريب بين اهلي قال:


> لدي مشكلة مع الاصدار الخامس
> 
> عند اكمال المشروع وتحديث المعطيات تضهر لي نسب الانجاز حسب الفترة الزمنية لكل فعالية
> لاكن النسبة الكلية لاتظهر
> ...



Group and totals :Show group totals
و لكن يجب ان يكون عمود الDuration percent complete ظاهر.


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على الفكرة وبارك الله فيكم وفقكم إلى كل ما فيه خير


----------



## anwerbasha (22 سبتمبر 2008)

لدي مشروع بة اكثر من 4000 نشاط و يوجد العديد من الـ source بانواعها المختلفة من labor &non labor & equp.
كيف احصل علي عدد الlabour في يوم معين 
كيف هذا في p3 & p5


----------



## mostafa elkadi (22 سبتمبر 2008)

وفقكم الله لمايحبه و يرضاه و اتمني ان اشارككم في هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## anwerbasha (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*هل يوجد رد*



anwerbasha قال:


> لدي مشروع بة اكثر من 4000 نشاط و يوجد العديد من الـ Source بانواعها المختلفة من Labor &non Labor & Equp.
> كيف احصل علي عدد الlabour في يوم معين
> كيف هذا في P3 & P5


 
هل من مجيب علي سؤالي:86::86:


----------



## Elassal (23 سبتمبر 2008)

anwerbasha قال:


> لدي مشروع بة اكثر من 4000 نشاط و يوجد العديد من الـ source بانواعها المختلفة من labor &non labor & equp.
> كيف احصل علي عدد الlabour في يوم معين
> كيف هذا في p3 & p5



اسف علي تأخري 
بالنسبة لسؤالك :
إذا كنت من مستخدمي بريمافيرا 3 فمن 
Tools :Tabular Reports: Resource : Loading
ثم تختار المورد الذي تريده و تختار timescale اليوم .( بشرط ان يكون وحدة التخطيط للمشروع هي اليوم )
اما إذا كنت من مستخدمي بريمافيرا 6 ستجدها في Reports : Resources : Loading


----------



## Elassal (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*قد اتغيب*

ارجو العلم بأني الفترة المقبلة *قد* اتغيب عن الملتقي لمدة شهر و لكن ارجو الاستمرار في اي اسئلة و سوف اجيب عليها ان شاء الله.


----------



## anwerbasha (23 سبتمبر 2008)

Elassal قال:


> اسف علي تأخري
> بالنسبة لسؤالك :
> إذا كنت من مستخدمي بريمافيرا 3 فمن
> Tools :Tabular Reports: Resource : Loading
> ...


 

عزيزي Elassal
ارجو الا اثقل عليك 
ولكني اريد ان احصل علي عدد كل الresource من النوع labor في يوم معين 
او ما يسمي بال manpower ولانني اذا اضطررت لاختيار كل resource علي حدي تاخذ وقت طويل لن عددهم كثير جدا


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء
لى سؤال عند عمل برنامج زمنى لبرج مكون من 65 دور واريد ان اربط نشاط معين فى كل دور بالنشاط المماثل فى الدور الذى يليه هل توجد طريقه سريعه بدلا من ربط الانشطه واحدا واحدا
وشكرا


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (5 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخوانى الاعزاء الا مجيب لسؤالى

وشكرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك*


----------



## hosini2000 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع متميز .. وفقكم الله إخواننا الكرام


----------



## علي الناشي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لمستخدمي برنامج البريمافيرا 5 ارجو مساعدتي في موضوع مهم جدا فعند ادخال المصادر للفقرات تظهر نتيجة الـbudgeted cost والتي هي حاصل ضرب الـ budgeted unit * prise /unit تكون النتيجه غير صحيحه مثلا 10*50 يكون الناتج 400 وليس 500 و10*40 يكون الناتج 320 وليس 400 اي بنسبة 75% من القيمه الفعليه وتأكدت من الـGlobel Change لايوجد تغيير


----------



## Elassal (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم اهل الملتقي 
اسف علي غيابي و سوف ابدا بالرد علي الاستفسارات من يوم الاحد بأذن الله تعالي 
افتقدكم كثيرا


----------



## هاشمq8 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## Elassal (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*65 دور*



mohammed_huseiny قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء
> لى سؤال عند عمل برنامج زمنى لبرج مكون من 65 دور واريد ان اربط نشاط معين فى كل دور بالنشاط المماثل فى الدور الذى يليه هل توجد طريقه سريعه بدلا من ربط الانشطه واحدا واحدا
> وشكرا



عن طريق عمل filter لهذه الانشطة و اختيارها كلها عن طريق الضغط علي زر Shift ثم الامر 
Edit : Link Activities
هذه الطريقة سوف توجد علاقة FS بين هذه الانشطة و لتغييرها نلجا الي الGlobal Change


----------



## Elassal (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*بريمافيرا 5*



علي الناشي قال:


> السلام عليكم لمستخدمي برنامج البريمافيرا 5 ارجو مساعدتي في موضوع مهم جدا فعند ادخال المصادر للفقرات تظهر نتيجة الـbudgeted Cost والتي هي حاصل ضرب الـ Budgeted Unit * Prise /unit تكون النتيجه غير صحيحه مثلا 10*50 يكون الناتج 400 وليس 500 و10*40 يكون الناتج 320 وليس 400 اي بنسبة 75% من القيمه الفعليه وتأكدت من الـglobel Change لايوجد تغيير



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
عزيزي بريمافيرا 5 بها بعض المشاكل قد تكون هذه احداها و لذلك ارجو منك ارسال البرنامج الزمني الذي تتحدث عنه حتي اتاكد من انه احي مشاكل بريمافيرا 5 او ان هناك نقطة فنية في اختيارات البرنامج عندك


----------



## Elassal (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*موارد عمالية*



anwerbasha قال:


> عزيزي Elassal
> ارجو الا اثقل عليك
> ولكني اريد ان احصل علي عدد كل الresource من النوع labor في يوم معين
> او ما يسمي بال manpower ولانني اذا اضطررت لاختيار كل resource علي حدي تاخذ وقت طويل لن عددهم كثير جدا



نعمل تقرير بالموارد المستخدمة لفترة معينة و هي هذا اليوم ثم نقوم بعمل عمل Selection بان يكون الموارد التي لها نوع labour .


----------



## Space (28 أكتوبر 2008)

وفقكم الله لاتمام هذا الكتاب


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العسال 
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## anwerbasha (29 أكتوبر 2008)

Elassal قال:


> نعمل تقرير بالموارد المستخدمة لفترة معينة و هي هذا اليوم ثم نقوم بعمل عمل Selection بان يكون الموارد التي لها نوع labour .


 

هل يمكن التوضيح بصورة اشمل علي p5 , p3


----------



## حيدر نوري (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم اخواني 
المواضيع التي يطرحها الاخوه مفيد وعمليه واحببت هنا ان اضيف بعض الاسئله عسى ان يجيب عنها احد وتعم الفائدة
1- انا اعمل في شركه اداره المشاريع بصفة Sr PMCS Engineer (واستخدم برامافييرا p6 )وعادتا ما استلم البرنامج البرامافييرا من مهندس planning الخاص باحد المقاولين ثم اقوم بعمليه check and review ولكوني جديد على هده المهنه فاحب من احد الاخوه اصحاب الخبراة اني يدكرو لي ما هيه اهم الاشياء التي يجب ان اعمل لها checkوما هيه الاشياء التي يجب ان ترفق مع برنامج العمل من جداول اوcurve
2- عند حظور الاجتماع الاسبوعي الخاص بالمشروع ما هيه اهم النقاط التي يجب ان اركز عليها (باعتبار اني امثل شركه management) او ما هيه الاشياء التي اطلبها من مهندس planning التابع للمقاول ان يقدمها في كل اجتماع
3- استلم عادة من المقاول ال s curve and cash flow كمواشر على تقدم المشروع ولكنهما كما تعلمون لا يعطون صوره واضحه او حقيقيه عل نسبه انجاز المشروع فال cash flow يبين الاموال المطلوبه ةيتضمن كلف المواد الموجود بالموقع فهو موشر غير حقيقي عن نسبه انجاز المشروع فهل يوجد موشر يعطي صوره اقرب للحقيقه عن نسبه تقدم المشروع
اسف للاطاله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Elassal (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*و عليكم السلام*



حيدر نوري قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني
> المواضيع التي يطرحها الاخوه مفيد وعمليه واحببت هنا ان اضيف بعض الاسئله عسى ان يجيب عنها احد وتعم الفائدة
> 1- انا اعمل في شركه اداره المشاريع بصفة Sr PMCS Engineer (واستخدم برامافييرا p6 )وعادتا ما استلم البرنامج البرامافييرا من مهندس planning الخاص باحد المقاولين ثم اقوم بعمليه check and review ولكوني جديد على هده المهنه فاحب من احد الاخوه اصحاب الخبراة اني يدكرو لي ما هيه اهم الاشياء التي يجب ان اعمل لها checkوما هيه الاشياء التي يجب ان ترفق مع برنامج العمل من جداول اوcurve
> 2- عند حظور الاجتماع الاسبوعي الخاص بالمشروع ما هيه اهم النقاط التي يجب ان اركز عليها (باعتبار اني امثل شركه management) او ما هيه الاشياء التي اطلبها من مهندس planning التابع للمقاول ان يقدمها في كل اجتماع
> ...



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
اسئلة مهمة و اجابتها تحتاج الي تفاصيل كثيرة و لكن لنبدأ .
- اولا يجب ان يكون البرنامج لا يوجد به open end الا اول نشاط و اخر نشاط او تكون مقصودة بمعني ان يكون هناك milestone منفصلة.
- ثانيا ان الا يكون هناك lag كبير بين الانشطة غير مقصود ( اي يجب الاستفسار عن اي lag كبير بين الانشطة) .
-لو ان هناك معدات محملة علي البرنامج يجب ان نتاكد من منطقية هذا التحميل.
- يجب الحرص من علاقات الSS لانها صعبة المتابعة حيث لو بدا النشاط الاول فان التحكم فيه لن يكون سهلا فاذا كان معدلاته بطيئة فسوف يسبب تاخير النشاط التالي له و لن يكشفه الا الneck في الbar chart .
و سوف استكمل الاجابة لاحقا


----------



## جمال السيد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة غاية بالروعة أغرجو من كل المحترفين المشاركة بها والله معكم ولن يتركم أعمالكم


----------



## Elassal (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*استكمال*



Elassal قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اسئلة مهمة و اجابتها تحتاج الي تفاصيل كثيرة و لكن لنبدأ .
> - اولا يجب ان يكون البرنامج لا يوجد به open end الا اول نشاط و اخر نشاط او تكون مقصودة بمعني ان يكون هناك milestone منفصلة.
> - ثانيا ان الا يكون هناك lag كبير بين الانشطة غير مقصود ( اي يجب الاستفسار عن اي lag كبير بين الانشطة) .
> ...


- يجب ان لا يكون هناك lag بالسالب لان هذه العلاقة تربك كثيرا و تسبب اخطاء في عملية التحديث و يمكن استبدالها بعلاقة اخري ( مثلا علاقة FS بlag سالب يمكن استبدالها بعلاقة FF بlag موجب.
- يجب التاكد ان الBudget cost و الcost at completion متساويين و كذلك بالنسبة للbudget quantities & Quantities at completion.


----------



## walidkhlil55 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
يجب على سيادتكم دراسة الانشطة جيدا والعلاقات بينهم من حيث منطيقية الترتيب والمدة الزمنية ايضا 
دراسة الموارد ومدى توفرها ومدى الاسنفادة منها


----------



## Elassal (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الموارد و العلاقات*



walidkhlil55 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يجب على سيادتكم دراسة الانشطة جيدا والعلاقات بينهم من حيث منطيقية الترتيب والمدة الزمنية ايضا
> دراسة الموارد ومدى توفرها ومدى الاسنفادة منها



صحيح طبعا و ذلك عن طريق رسم المنحنيات لكل مورد و معدة و إمكانية إتباع هذا التوزيع و رسم المنحنيات ياتي من :
Tools:Reports: Graphical reports: resource and cost


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز المهندس / احمد العسال

استكمالا لمحادثتنا التليفونية اول امس اود ان اضيف شئ ما ، وهو السؤال عن نصيب ال schedule risk analysis وهل تفكر فى اضافة اجزاء للكتاب من شأنها تحسين اداء البريمافيرا فى هذه الجزئية وخصوصا بعد بروز اهمية هذا الجزء فى ظل الازمة الحالية والتى سوف تؤثر بالسلب على اداء كل المشروعات التى سوف يكتب لها ان تكتمل سواء فى دبى او خارجها

اخوك
عبدالقادر


----------



## Elassal (25 نوفمبر 2008)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> الاخ العزيز المهندس / احمد العسال
> 
> استكمالا لمحادثتنا التليفونية اول امس اود ان اضيف شئ ما ، وهو السؤال عن نصيب ال Schedule Risk Analysis وهل تفكر فى اضافة اجزاء للكتاب من شأنها تحسين اداء البريمافيرا فى هذه الجزئية وخصوصا بعد بروز اهمية هذا الجزء فى ظل الازمة الحالية والتى سوف تؤثر بالسلب على اداء كل المشروعات التى سوف يكتب لها ان تكتمل سواء فى دبى او خارجها
> 
> ...



الأخ العزيز / عبد القادر 
اولا انا سعيد جدا بمكالمتك التي تمت بيننا و احب ان اعلم الجميع اني متوقف عن الكتاب منذ فترة قصيرة نظرا لظروف خاصة و لكن سوف ابدا باستكماله من اليوم 
و بالنسبة لملاحظتك عن المخاطر و تحليلها فأنني لست قويا في المخاطر و تحليلها لدرجة تتيح لي الكتابة في هذا المجال لانه مجال واسع و علي درجة عالية من الخطورة في التعامل لانه اذا لم يدرس جيدا أما يجعلك تضع وقتا و تكاليف لا تحتاجها و بالتالي تخسر مناقصة انت مقدم عليها او ان يجعلك تهمل فتخسر اثناء تنفيذ المشروع . ولا استطيع ان اكتب شئ لست متأكدا منه مائة بالمائة و لكني اقوم بالقراءة فيه و كذلك حاليا اتعرض اليه عمليا في عملي و اذا وصلت الي المستوي الذي يؤهلني للكتابة في هذا المجال فاني لن اتردد عن هذا.


----------



## Amin Sorour (27 نوفمبر 2008)

elassal قال:


> استاذي العزيز انك علي الرحب في اي وقت فهذا جزء مما تفعله معنا جميعا .
> و ارجو ان تكون الاجابه التي تمت بيننا شاملة لان و كما رايت البرنامج الزمني الذي ارسلته ليس به مشكلة كما انه برنامج زمني رائع سيكتب في تاريخك و لنا بقية في الحديث



الاخوه الاعزاء محمود حازم عياد و احمد العسال ارجو نشر الاجابه علي سوال المهندس محمود حازم عشان انا بشتغل في مشروع زي ده وعندي مشاكل زي بتاعت المهندس محمود. تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## medhat1973 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

شكر خاص جدا للاخ المهندس محمود العسال على هذا المجهود الرائع واقول له شكر الله لك على اخلاصك وعطائك والله انى احبك فى اللهز واسف على عدم اتصالى بك فى الفتره الماضيه لوجودى بمصر وانشغالى ببعض الامور العائليه وجزاك الله الف خير ويزيدك علما ويبارك لك

اخوك / مدحت عبدالمحسن


----------



## medhat1973 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

االسلام عليكم اعتذر عن الخطا فى الاسم اقصد مهندس احمد العسال وليس محمود العسال


----------



## Elassal (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو ارسال الملف*



amin Sorour قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء محمود حازم عياد و احمد العسال ارجو نشر الاجابه علي سوال المهندس محمود حازم عشان انا بشتغل في مشروع زي ده وعندي مشاكل زي بتاعت المهندس محمود. تقبلوا تحياتي



عزيزي أمين
ارجو ارسال الملف و كتابة المشاكل و سوف اجيب عليها مع الحفاظ علي معلومات مشروعك حتي تكون اجاباتي محددة


----------



## Elassal (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*أحبك الله الذي احببتني فيه*



medhat1973 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> شكر خاص جدا للاخ المهندس محمود العسال على هذا المجهود الرائع واقول له شكر الله لك على اخلاصك وعطائك والله انى احبك فى اللهز واسف على عدم اتصالى بك فى الفتره الماضيه لوجودى بمصر وانشغالى ببعض الامور العائليه وجزاك الله الف خير ويزيدك علما ويبارك لك
> 
> اخوك / مدحت عبدالمحسن



أحبك الله الذي احببتني فيه
و جعل الله جهدنا جميعا في ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## king0468 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lollaa (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا عندى مشكلة مع calender فى P5
عند تغيير اى نوع نتيجة من MODIFY لا يتم التعديل بها بشكل صحيح
مثال اذا وضعت يوم فى الشهر اى ان كان اجازة مع العلم تم تغيير ساعة العمل فيه الى صفر ولكن مع عمل SCHEDULE لا يحسب هذا اليةم على انه اجازة ماذا افعل او ما هو الخطا؟


----------



## Elassal (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*P5*



lollaa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندى مشكلة مع calender فى P5
> عند تغيير اى نوع نتيجة من MODIFY لا يتم التعديل بها بشكل صحيح
> مثال اذا وضعت يوم فى الشهر اى ان كان اجازة مع العلم تم تغيير ساعة العمل فيه الى صفر ولكن مع عمل SCHEDULE لا يحسب هذا اليةم على انه اجازة ماذا افعل او ما هو الخطا؟



لست متأكدا من الاجابة لانني استخدم حاليا P6 و ليس عندي وقت لاعادة انزال P5 و لكن اعتقد انه يجب ان نحدد ان هذا اليوم هو Non work day و يستحسن ان يكون من الجلوبال calendar لانني لا اعلم كيف تقومين بالحاق الانشطة بتلك الcalendar .
و يجب ملاحظة ان P5 كان بها مشاكل كثيرة و يمكن ان تكون النسخة التي معك بها هذا العيب.


----------



## aleemzaid (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عطيةحسن (16 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اخي الله يبارك في علمك و عملك و لك مثل الاجر ان شاء الله


----------



## عطيةحسن (29 ديسمبر 2008)

استاذنا العزيز / محمود عياد 
فكرة الكتاب فكرة رائعة 
وفقكم الله الي الانتهاء منها علي كل خير 
و اقترح تنزيل مشاريع كاملة و مناقشة كل بند علي حدة ولو من خلال العملي اي بان تكون كل الداتا موجودة حتي يستفيد منها كل الاعضاء كانها مثال او بيان علي المعلم كما يقال


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (3 يناير 2009)

الأخ المحترم م/أحمد العسال إن شاء الله موفق في جهدك المتميز ، أود أن أقترح عليك أن يتضمن كتابك بعض الاضافات العامة المفيدة مثل نموذج activity codes وعلى حد علمي الشركات الكبيرة مثلاً بكتل العالمية أو حتى المشهورة بمصر مثل المقاولون العرب أو طلعت مصطفى لديها قوائم standard للنشاطات المختلفة وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتمنياتي بسرعة إنجاز الكتاب


----------



## Elassal (3 يناير 2009)

*activity codes*

اشكرك اخي العزيز 
و لكن احب ان اقول لك ان الcodes دائما ليس لها ثوابت في رائي لان دائما هناك خروج عن هذه الثوابت و لا احبذ ان اضع شئ ثابت يتتبعه من يقرأ الكتاب ثم يجد صعوبة في التغيير إذا احتاج و لكني اطمع من الله ان يوفقني لوضع فكر معين يساعد الناس علي سهولة إيجاد ما يريدون في كل شي و ليس ال codes فقط


----------



## nasserbalkhi (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا م ناصر
مشاكل هامة بالبراميفيرا
1- كيف تحسب نسبة الانجاز ل Wbs و هل المعتمد نسبة الانجاز من خلال المدة أم التكلفة
2- ما هي أفضل علاقة تستخدم
3- كيف يتم رصد التوقفات بنفس النشاط


----------



## Elassal (4 يناير 2009)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا م ناصر
> مشاكل هامة بالبراميفيرا
> 1- كيف تحسب نسبة الانجاز ل Wbs و هل المعتمد نسبة الانجاز من خلال المدة أم التكلفة
> ...



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اهلا و سهلا بك اخي ناصر
1- يمكن حساب نسبة الانجاز للWBS عن طريق عمل organize بالWBS و إظهار Subtotal للمستوي الذي نريده و لكن في هذه الحالة يكون بالوقت فقط ( او الكمية المنجزة و المتبقية لو كنت تسير وفقا للمعدلات التي وضعتها في مرحلة التخطيط) إما إذا كنت تريد حساب نسبة الانجاز للتكلفة او الكميات ( لو كنت لا تسير وفقا للمعدلات التي وضعتها في مرحلة التخطيط ) فان هذا يكون عن طريق 
Tools --- tabular report----cost---earned value 
و لكن يجب ان تختار كل WBS علي حدة 
هناك طريقة اخري و هي عن طريق export و هي ان تختار من المعلومات الموجودة الbudget cost و الActual cost to date و كذلك الWBS ثم من الاكسل يمكن لنا تجميع نسبة النجاز في كل WBS 
و هناك طرق عديدة و لكن تحتاج الي وقت للتجهيز في اول مرة ثم تصبح اسهل مع تقدم المشروع 
2- ليس هنالك افضل علاقة و إنما تتوقف علي مستوي التفاصيل المطلوب و لكني لا استخدم SF إطلاقا و الSS لا ألجا اليها الا مضطرا.
3- ماذا تقصد برصد التوقفات ( معرفة كم نشاط متوقف) ام عمل توقف لنشاط ؟


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
عندي مشكله في P3 و اعلم انها اكيد تافهه بالنسبة للمستوي الرائع الذي اراه في هذا المنتدي الرائع لكن اخوكم ما زال مبتديء
مشروع مكون من عدة مدارس و تم توقف ثلاثة منها لمدة ثلاثة شهور لاسباب خارجة عن ارادة المقاول كيف يمكن تطبيق هذا التاخير (و هو في وسط المده الاصلية )علي البرنامج الزمني و هل يمكن تطبيقه علي كل الانشطة التي تأثرت بالتاخير مره واحده ام يجب ان يتم عمله علي نشاط نشاط بمعني هل يوجد مثلا امر معين لهذه الحاله و هل يختلف هذا التطبيق من P3 عنه في P6 و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (7 يناير 2009)

الأخ المحترم /المهندس أحمد العسال هل سيقتصر نشر الكتاب على نسخة ورقية(كتاب ) أم سيكون هناك إسطوانات مدمجة مع الشرح النصي كما سبق أن قدمتها حضرتك في الاسطوانتين والكتيب الصغير التي سبق أن إشتريتهمأثناء زيارة لنقابة المهندسين بالاسكندرية (بصمة)وقد كانت في منتهى الروعة والبساطة، وفقك الله وبارك لك في جميع جهدك وعملك (أرجو من حضرتك تحديد موعد مبدئي لنشر هذا الكتاب وكذلك كيفية لحصول عليه للأهمية)وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Elassal (8 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



الحامد الشناوي قال:


> الأخ المحترم /المهندس أحمد العسال هل سيقتصر نشر الكتاب على نسخة ورقية(كتاب ) أم سيكون هناك إسطوانات مدمجة مع الشرح النصي كما سبق أن قدمتها حضرتك في الاسطوانتين والكتيب الصغير التي سبق أن إشتريتهمأثناء زيارة لنقابة المهندسين بالاسكندرية (بصمة)وقد كانت في منتهى الروعة والبساطة، وفقك الله وبارك لك في جميع جهدك وعملك (أرجو من حضرتك تحديد موعد مبدئي لنشر هذا الكتاب وكذلك كيفية لحصول عليه للأهمية)وجزاك الله خيراً



اخي العزيز الحامد اشكرك كثيرا علي مجاملتك و ارجو الله ان يهبنا علما ننتفع و ننفع الناس به.
بالنسبة لموعد و كيفية النشر حقيقة لا ادري و لكن سوف انشر في المنتدي كل التفاصيل عندما تتحدد ان شاء الله.


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
عندي مشكله في P3 و اعلم انها اكيد تافهه بالنسبة للمستوي الرائع الذي اراه في هذا المنتدي الرائع لكن اخوكم ما زال مبتديء
مشروع مكون من عدة مدارس و تم توقف ثلاثة منها لمدة ثلاثة شهور لاسباب خارجة عن ارادة المقاول كيف يمكن تطبيق هذا التاخير (و هو في وسط المده الاصلية )علي البرنامج الزمني و هل يمكن تطبيقه علي كل الانشطة التي تأثرت بالتاخير مره واحده ام يجب ان يتم عمله علي نشاط نشاط بمعني هل يوجد مثلا امر معين لهذه الحاله و هل يختلف هذا التطبيق من P3 عنه في P6 و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (15 يناير 2009)

*extention of time*



المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> عندي مشكله في P3 و اعلم انها اكيد تافهه بالنسبة للمستوي الرائع الذي اراه في هذا المنتدي الرائع لكن اخوكم ما زال مبتديء
> مشروع مكون من عدة مدارس و تم توقف ثلاثة منها لمدة ثلاثة شهور لاسباب خارجة عن ارادة المقاول كيف يمكن تطبيق هذا التاخير (و هو في وسط المده الاصلية )علي البرنامج الزمني و هل يمكن تطبيقه علي كل الانشطة التي تأثرت بالتاخير مره واحده ام يجب ان يتم عمله علي نشاط نشاط بمعني هل يوجد مثلا امر معين لهذه الحاله و هل يختلف هذا التطبيق من P3 عنه في P6 و جزاكم الله خيرا



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اهلا و سهلا بك يا باشمهندس 
اولا ان شاء الله لكل مشكلة حل .
ثانيا ما تتكلم عنه ليس امرا تافها و إنما امر مهم جدا و له اساليب عديدة و هو عملية ( Extention of time) .
- اولا ما تتكلم عنه هو انك سوف تطبق هذا التغيير علي البرنامج الاصلي ( Baseline) و ليس تحديث ( update) و سوف تقوم بأضافة نشاط جديد و يكون اسمه هو اسم سبب التاخير .
- نربط به كل الانشطة المتاثرة به نشاط نشاط و لا يمكن مرة واحدة و إن وجدت فلا تصنعها لضمان الدقة فان هذا البرنامج سوف يكون فيه جدال كثير من جهة الجهة المقابلة لك لانه وقت و تكاليف.
- إذا كان هناك انشطة توقفت اثناء هذا التاخير فيجب ان تقسم الا جزءين قبل و بعد و يجب الانتباه لما يلي :
- يجب الا يتغير تاريخ بدء و نهاية نشاط التاخير بسبب اي علاقة تضعها له لان هذا واقع.
- يجب الا تزيد مدة تاثير اي نشاط بسبب هذا النشاط عن مدته و لكن ممكن ان يكون تاثير تتابعي بمعني ان يتاثر نشاط سابق للنشاط المقصود بسبب هذا التاخير فيؤثر علي النشاط و كذلك يتاثر النشاط المقصود بسبب هذا التاخير و بهذا إذا زادت المدة يكون التفسير منطقي.
هذه احدي الطرق المتبعة في طلب مدة اضافية و ارجو ان ينفعنا الله و إياكم بالعلم و لا تنسونا من دعاء و لا اخواننا في غزة.


----------



## ALAA R H (16 يناير 2009)

تحياتى لجميع من فى هذا المنتدى وانا سعيد بإنضمامى اليكم ..وبالله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
المهندس / العسال
شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الحل الرائع و الدقيق و الشرح الوافي 
لكن عندي استفسار بسيط في هذه الحالة فقط ستزيد مدة الانشطة المتأثرة بالنشاط الجديد لكن الا توجد طريقة ما ليبدو النشاط المتأثر علي انه بدأ لفترة ما اسبوع او شهر او اكثر او اقل ثم توقف ثم عاد و استانف اي ان يكون الخط الذي يمثل النشاط غير متصل اي مقطوع لمدة ما (split - Activity)
ارجو الا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم
تحياتي و دعائي بدوام التوفيق و التميز


----------



## Elassal (18 يناير 2009)

*كل شئ ممكن*



المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> المهندس / العسال
> شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الحل الرائع و الدقيق و الشرح الوافي
> لكن عندي استفسار بسيط في هذه الحالة فقط ستزيد مدة الانشطة المتأثرة بالنشاط الجديد لكن الا توجد طريقة ما ليبدو النشاط المتأثر علي انه بدأ لفترة ما اسبوع او شهر او اكثر او اقل ثم توقف ثم عاد و استانف اي ان يكون الخط الذي يمثل النشاط غير متصل اي مقطوع لمدة ما (split - Activity)
> ...


هذا ممكن و لكن ليس في هذه الحالة التي نطبق علي baseline و إنما عندما نطبق علي تحديث ( update) عن طريق عمل suspend للنشاط activity details -- Dates و هي طريقة اخري من طرق الEOT و يجب عليك الحذر عند اختيار طريقة عمل EOT حسب العقد المبرم و المحاكم التي يمكن الرجوع اليها و لكني افضل اضافة نشاط جديد حتي في هذه الحالة و ذلك لأظهار تاثير هذا النشاط.


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و افادكم الله


----------



## EZZAT AHMED (21 يناير 2009)

اريد مشروع تعليمي بريمافيرا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## bryar (2 فبراير 2009)

الذي يهمنا نحن هو كتابة التقارير الأسبوعية عن المشاريع وعمل المقارنات بين التقارير لبيان مدى تقدم المشروع ونسبة الأنجاز هل ممكن عمل تقارير مقارنة نسبة الأنجاز بصورة الأعمدة عن طريق البريمافيرا 6


----------



## Elassal (2 فبراير 2009)

*التقارير*



bryar قال:


> الذي يهمنا نحن هو كتابة التقارير الأسبوعية عن المشاريع وعمل المقارنات بين التقارير لبيان مدى تقدم المشروع ونسبة الأنجاز هل ممكن عمل تقارير مقارنة نسبة الأنجاز بصورة الأعمدة عن طريق البريمافيرا 6



اخي العزيز علي حد معرفتي فكل شئ يمكن عمله في البريمافيرا 6 و لكن هل من الممكن ان تكون اكثر تحديدا و توضح ما هو التقرير المطلوب او ترسله لي علي بريمافيرا 3 و إن شاء الله ارسلك إياه علي بريمافيرا 6


----------



## bryar (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لردكم وارجوا لكم الموفقية والنجاح في مشروعكم:
في الحقيقة البريمافيرا بالنسبة لنا موضوع جديد والى الآن لم نبدأ بالأشراف على المشاريع بواسطتها وقد دخلنا دورة تدريبية لمدة خمسة ايام ولايوجد عندنا في المكتبات اية مصادر عن البريمافيرا وسؤالي هو:
هل نستطيع عمل تقارير عن المشاريع تبين المقارنة بين مثلا(عدد الأيام ونسبة الأنجاز) كما هو موجود في برنامج الأكسل (على شكل الأعمدةcolumn) وهل يمكن ان تساعدنا بأعلامنا عن اي موقع فيه برنامج تدريبي او معلومات يمكن الأستفادة منه, مع شكري وتقديري لكم


----------



## Elassal (4 فبراير 2009)

*التقارير*



bryar قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لردكم وارجوا لكم الموفقية والنجاح في مشروعكم:
> في الحقيقة البريمافيرا بالنسبة لنا موضوع جديد والى الآن لم نبدأ بالأشراف على المشاريع بواسطتها وقد دخلنا دورة تدريبية لمدة خمسة ايام ولايوجد عندنا في المكتبات اية مصادر عن البريمافيرا وسؤالي هو:
> هل نستطيع عمل تقارير عن المشاريع تبين المقارنة بين مثلا(عدد الأيام ونسبة الأنجاز) كما هو موجود في برنامج الأكسل (على شكل الأعمدةcolumn) وهل يمكن ان تساعدنا بأعلامنا عن اي موقع فيه برنامج تدريبي او معلومات يمكن الأستفادة منه, مع شكري وتقديري لكم


كما قلت لك كل شئ ممكن و في البداية اريد ان اعرف اين انت لاحدد إذا كنت اعرف اي مركز في مكانك او لا.


----------



## myjob_27 (4 فبراير 2009)

i would like to thank every one ,but i noticed that activity usage profile there is ability to show (late dates s-curve or cash flow what ever )even through report wizared on p6


----------



## Elassal (5 فبراير 2009)

*i didn't understand the meaning?*

Is it a matter of information confirming or ther is a question?


----------



## Ahmed73 (6 فبراير 2009)

*Ahmed73*

:63:محتاج شرح عن البريمافيرا


----------



## Ahmed73 (6 فبراير 2009)

*Ahmed73*

السلام عليكم انا سوف ادخل دوره تدريبيه عن البريمافيرا وهي اول دوره ادخلها في هذا المجال اود ان اعرف ماهو المقصود بهذا المجال او فكره اوليه عن البريمافيرا وكيف اتعامل فمق


----------



## Elassal (7 فبراير 2009)

*البريمافيرا*



ahmed73 قال:


> السلام عليكم انا سوف ادخل دوره تدريبيه عن البريمافيرا وهي اول دوره ادخلها في هذا المجال اود ان اعرف ماهو المقصود بهذا المجال او فكره اوليه عن البريمافيرا وكيف اتعامل فمق


البريمافيرا هو برنامج يساعدك علي تنفيذ علم إدارة و جدولة المشروعات باستخدام الكمبيوتر و سوف تعرف كيف تتعامل معه من خلال الدورة التي انت بصدد اخذها.


----------



## anwerbasha (7 فبراير 2009)

ahmed73 قال:


> :63:محتاج شرح عن البريمافيرا


 
يوجد في المكتبة الهندسية لادارة المشاريع كتب عديدة لشرح البريمافيرا


----------



## المأمون (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم استفسر عن كيفية تحديد الانشطة التي تقع في المسار الحرج في p3 وهل critical activities in longest path have the same meaning as critical activities الرجاء المساعدة بالرد وشكرا


----------



## إبراهيم الشكرى (12 فبراير 2009)

استفسر عن إدارة المشروعات النفطية


----------



## eng_ahmed_057 (16 فبراير 2009)

وفقك الله عز و جل لما فيه الخير ودائما في تقدم إلى ما يرضي الله وينفع الناس


----------



## Elassal1 (17 فبراير 2009)

*لا يوجد فرق*



إبراهيم الشكرى قال:


> استفسر عن إدارة المشروعات النفطية


 
ماذا تقصد اخي العزيز بإدارة المشاريع النفطية - فعلي حد علمي و خبراتي مع مشاريع البترول لا يوجد فرق فكلها مشاريع و كلها يجب ان تدار و إن كان الدقة و الحرص اكبر في هذا النوع من المشاريع.


----------



## Mahmoud Said1 (18 فبراير 2009)

كيفيك ياعسال كل عام وانت بخير محمود سعيد


----------



## Elassal1 (18 فبراير 2009)

*باشا*



mahmoud said1 قال:


> كيفيك ياعسال كل عام وانت بخير محمود سعيد


باشمهندس محمود و حضرتك بألف خير و سلام كيف الحال و ايه اخبارك و فين اراضيك؟


----------



## احمد اللامي (19 فبراير 2009)

الاساتذة الاعزاء ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...هنالك مشكلة لدي ( طبعا هنا المشاكل مع الاصدار الخامس من البرنامج بحيث لم اعمل على اخر لارى هل توجد نفس المشكلة ام لا ) عند انشاء كالندر جديد ولنفرض 4 ساعات يوميا لفعالية مدتها يومان مع العلم ان المشروع يعمل مع كالندر 8 ساعات يوميا نلاحظ ان افترة الزمنية لانجاز المشروع هي 4 ايام وعند حساب عدد الايام للفعالية باسخدام الكالندر 8 ساعات تكون الفترة الزمنية يومان كانما هو قام بضرب عدد الايام للفعالية بقيمة الكالندر للمشروع وهي 8 اصبحت 16 سا ثم قام بتقسيم عدد الساعات على ساعات العمل اليومي حسب الكالندر المخصصة للفعالية وهي 4 سا لذلك اصبحت الفترة الزمنية هي اربع ايام وليس يومان ... اتمنى ان يكون المطلوب واضح طبعا لدي صور لتوضيح الحالة ولكن لا اعلم كيفية رفعها مع المشاركة ...
المشكلة الثانية انه تم تغير الباسورد وبعد فترة تم ازالة البرنامج ومن ثم تم تنصيب البرنامج من جديد وعند تشغيل البرنامج مرة ثانية لم يعمل الا باستخدام الباسورد الجديد ( اخر باسورد قبل الازالة ) فما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة اريد عند الغاء البرنامج الغاء جميع الداتا بيس الموجودة مسبقا مع العلم انه تم ازالة SQL (primavera) عند ازالة البرنامج .......................................................................نشمركم اساتذتي الاعزاء وانا متاكد ان اجد الجواب في هذا المنتدى الرائع لوجود الاساتذة والخبراء والمختصين بهذه المواضيع


----------



## Elassal1 (19 فبراير 2009)

احمد اللامي قال:


> الاساتذة الاعزاء ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...هنالك مشكلة لدي ( طبعا هنا المشاكل مع الاصدار الخامس من البرنامج بحيث لم اعمل على اخر لارى هل توجد نفس المشكلة ام لا ) عند انشاء كالندر جديد ولنفرض 4 ساعات يوميا لفعالية مدتها يومان مع العلم ان المشروع يعمل مع كالندر 8 ساعات يوميا نلاحظ ان افترة الزمنية لانجاز المشروع هي 4 ايام وعند حساب عدد الايام للفعالية باسخدام الكالندر 8 ساعات تكون الفترة الزمنية يومان كانما هو قام بضرب عدد الايام للفعالية بقيمة الكالندر للمشروع وهي 8 اصبحت 16 سا ثم قام بتقسيم عدد الساعات على ساعات العمل اليومي حسب الكالندر المخصصة للفعالية وهي 4 سا لذلك اصبحت الفترة الزمنية هي اربع ايام وليس يومان ... اتمنى ان يكون المطلوب واضح طبعا لدي صور لتوضيح الحالة ولكن لا اعلم كيفية رفعها مع المشاركة ...
> المشكلة الثانية انه تم تغير الباسورد وبعد فترة تم ازالة البرنامج ومن ثم تم تنصيب البرنامج من جديد وعند تشغيل البرنامج مرة ثانية لم يعمل الا باستخدام الباسورد الجديد ( اخر باسورد قبل الازالة ) فما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة اريد عند الغاء البرنامج الغاء جميع الداتا بيس الموجودة مسبقا مع العلم انه تم ازالة SQL (primavera) عند ازالة البرنامج .......................................................................نشمركم اساتذتي الاعزاء وانا متاكد ان اجد الجواب في هذا المنتدى الرائع لوجود الاساتذة والخبراء والمختصين بهذه المواضيع


بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني فأن الداتا باز لازالت موجودة في ملف Microsoft SQL و يجب ان تزال تماما من الكمبيوتر بعد إزالة البرنامج.
بالنسبة للجزء الاول لا ادري ما هو سؤالك لان ما تقوله منطقي؟


----------



## احمد اللامي (19 فبراير 2009)

استاذي العزيز اشكر لك ولكن اود ان اوضح بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني تم ازالة Microsoft SQL من خلال add remove program هل هنالك خطوة اخرى يتم ازالة الداتا بيس بها ... اما بالنسبة للسؤال الاول الفعالية مدتها يومان اي عند حساب زمن البداية والانتهاء للفعالية المفروض يكون مثلا 25-3-2009 وتنتهي 26-3-2009 ولكن عند تطبيق الكالندر اربع ساعات مع هذه الفعالية التي مدتها 2 يوم تكون التواريخ 25-3-2009 وتنتهي 28-3-2009 مع العلم انه لاتوجد اي عطلة اثناء زمن هذه الفعالية


----------



## akram kaml (21 فبراير 2009)

إن أمكن تفاصيل استخدام برنامج البريمافيرا مصحوبا بأمثلة تطبيقية لتحصل الفائدة المرجوة


----------



## Elassal1 (22 فبراير 2009)

*ارجو ان أكون قد أوضحت*



احمد اللامي قال:


> استاذي العزيز اشكر لك ولكن اود ان اوضح بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني تم ازالة Microsoft SQL من خلال add remove program هل هنالك خطوة اخرى يتم ازالة الداتا بيس بها ... اما بالنسبة للسؤال الاول الفعالية مدتها يومان اي عند حساب زمن البداية والانتهاء للفعالية المفروض يكون مثلا 25-3-2009 وتنتهي 26-3-2009 ولكن عند تطبيق الكالندر اربع ساعات مع هذه الفعالية التي مدتها 2 يوم تكون التواريخ 25-3-2009 وتنتهي 28-3-2009 مع العلم انه لاتوجد اي عطلة اثناء زمن هذه الفعالية


بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني - يجب أزالة الملف الموجود في programm file و المسمي microsoft SQL تماما و إذا لم تنفع هذه الطريقة فأنه يجب إزالة الويندوز هذا إذا كانت الداتا باز علي جهازك أما إذا كنت تعمل علي شبكة فهذا شئ أخر و يجب مراجعة الadministrator .
- بالنسبة للسؤال الاول فيجب أن تفهم شئ و هو انك عند إنشاء الانشطة أو الفعالية كما تسميها و تعطيها تقويم معين و من ثم عدد ساعات معينة فأن البرنامج يحسب الوقت المطلوب لتنفيذ هذه الانشطة و بالتالي عند تغيرك للتقويم يقوم بحساب عدد الايام التي سوف تحتاجها بناء علي عدد الساعات الاولي . و لذلك فأنه يجب عليك تغيير عدد الساعات المطلوبة لتنفيذ النشاط ككل لان ما يقوم به البرنامج منطقي.


----------



## yakoot100 (24 فبراير 2009)

اخونا المهندس المتميز / احمد العسال واللة انا لنحبك فى اللة ونرجو من اللة انا يتقبل صالح اعمالك فى وان يجعل علمك لك هو علم نافع ينتفع بةلاحظت طلب كثير من اخوننا فى المندى طلب امثلة توضيحية ولذا فانى ارجو من سيادتكم رفع مشاريع حقيقة او امثلة تطبيقية لتزيد الاستفادة ونرجو منك رفع كتابك المشار الية ى احد التعليقات لتعم الفائدة ونعتذر على الاطالة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 فبراير 2009)

أخى العزيز المهندس القدير / أحمد العسال 

تحياتى لك وهذه أول مشاركه لى بعد إنقطاع دام طويلا" سؤالى بسيط فى بريمافيرا 6 :-
1- عند إدخال الموارد على الأنشطه فى مشروعى هناك حالتين وهى أن الشركات المتعاقد معها على تنفيذ الأعمال 
نشترط عليها أن نمدها بحديد التسليح والخرسانه مثلا" وبالتأكيد سيتم إدخال الموارد على البنود حسب نوعبة البند ككل سواء خامات أو مصنعيات أو عده أو معدات فكيف يمكن أن أفصل بين عقد المقاول وبين ما تقدمه الشركه له مع الوضع فى الأعتبار أن موقف تنفيذ النشاط يجب أن يشمل كل ما يساعد عاى تنفيذه
2- لقد شاركت فى السابق بملف ( كيف يمكن عمل مستخلص مقاول الباطن من البريمافيرا 3 ) وحاولت عمل نفس 
الشىء فى بريمافيرا 6 وبإستخدام user preferences وكذلك global change قد أكون أخطأت فى 
إستخدام ال global change لعدم خبرتى فى بريمافيرا 6 لذلك إذا كان لديك متسع من الوقت أرجو أن تطلع على ملفى الخاص بالمستخلصات وإفادتى إن أمكن عن ما يقابل الخطوات المشروحه فى بريمافيرا 3 لتطبق 6 
مع إعتذارى الشديد لإنى إثقل عليك بالأسأله جزاك الله خير


----------



## Elassal1 (26 فبراير 2009)

*سؤالين مهمين*



محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى العزيز المهندس القدير / أحمد العسال
> 
> تحياتى لك وهذه أول مشاركه لى بعد إنقطاع دام طويلا" سؤالى بسيط فى بريمافيرا 6 :-
> 1- عند إدخال الموارد على الأنشطه فى مشروعى هناك حالتين وهى أن الشركات المتعاقد معها على تنفيذ الأعمال
> ...


 اولا استاذي العزيز اهلا بك و بأسئلتك في كل وقت فأنت تعلم مكانتك عندي.
ثانيا كل اسئلتك ليست بسيطة و لكن مهمة جدا و تدل علي وعي يليق بخبرتك.
1- من سؤالك اعتقد أن أنسب الحلول ان تضع كود للأنشطة ( Activity code) بحيث يمكنك عند أستخراج اي تقرير ان تستخدم عاملين ألا و هما الكود و اسم الموارد التي تريدها هذا إذا كنت تريد تقرير عن الموارد .
أما إذا كان تقريرك عن التكاليف ( النقود - Revenue ) فأنه إذا كنت تحمل الموارد بتكاليفها فأن أستخدامك للطريقة السابقة تغنيك , أما إذا كنت تستخدم مورد منفصل يسمي Cash لتحميل النقود و انا افضل هذه الطريقة فعليك بأستخدام موردين Cash01 و cash02 أحدهما لتكاليفك و الاخر للمقاول و بذلك يمكنك أن تستخرج لكل منهما علي حدي أو للأاثنين معا.
2- سوف اطلع علي المشاركة و غن شاء الله يكون هناك رد.


----------



## Elassal1 (26 فبراير 2009)

*السؤال الثاني*



محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى العزيز المهندس القدير / أحمد العسال
> 
> تحياتى لك وهذه أول مشاركه لى بعد إنقطاع دام طويلا" سؤالى بسيط فى بريمافيرا 6 :-
> 1- عند إدخال الموارد على الأنشطه فى مشروعى هناك حالتين وهى أن الشركات المتعاقد معها على تنفيذ الأعمال
> ...


بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني اعتقد انه يمكن تطبيقه بسهولة بنفس الطريقة من استخدام user defined field و لكن يجب عليك اختيار المكان الذي تضيف إليه الuser defined field إذا كان activity او resource او غيره و في حالتك سيكون resource .
ارجو ان اكون قد افدت


----------



## احمد اللامي (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكور استاذنا العزيز احمد العسال على اجابتك لسؤالي وعلى المعلومات الغنية التي تقمها لنا ...مع التقدير


----------



## alaa eldin farag (28 فبراير 2009)

*وفقكم الله فى انجاز هذا العمل الرائع وأكثر الله من أمثالك*​


----------



## tarekms45 (1 مارس 2009)

الاخ الحبيب المهندس احمد

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك و زادك علما 

اذا اردت ان يبارك الله فى علمك و يزيدك فعليك بتقوى الله قال الله تعالى " و اتقوا الله و يعلمكم الله"

اخى العزيز اردت ان اشجعك و ابارك لك مجهودك و اجتهادك و اصرارك و هذا رأى كونته عنك اول ما قابلتك اول مره 

سوف احاول وضع بعض الاسئلة لاستفيد من علمك قريبا ان شاء الله 

اسأل الله لك التوفيق و ان يبارك فيك و لاتنسنى من صالح دعاءك

طارق


----------



## Elassal1 (2 مارس 2009)

tarekms45 قال:


> الاخ الحبيب المهندس احمد
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك و زادك علما
> 
> ...


 باشمهندس طارق جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الكلمات الرقيقة و أن وجدتها أكثر مما استحق و نفعنا الله جميعا بالعلم و جعلنا ممن يتقون الله ورزقنا الرضا دائما و جميع المسلمين.


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هل يمكن ادراج او الحاق ملف اكسل يحتوي علي حصر النشاط مثلا الي نشاط من الانشطه في p3 , p6 عن طريق الامر 
insert ,object
في هذا الامر يمكننا الحاق صورة و لكن فقط بالامتداد wmf و يوجد في الاختيارات ايضا ملفات اكسل و ورد و لكن الحقيقه لا اعرف كيف الحقها بالنشاط المطلوب 
ارجو المساعدة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## BASHKA (6 مارس 2009)

وين قوانين المنتدى و نشر ال*****ات و الهواتف و العناوين و لا لناس وناس

على كل حال معلومات مهمة و ضرورية جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Elassal1 (7 مارس 2009)

*ارجو التمهل*



bashka قال:


> وين قوانين المنتدى و نشر ال*****ات و الهواتف و العناوين و لا لناس وناس
> 
> على كل حال معلومات مهمة و ضرورية جزاك الله كل خير


الاخ العزيز 
اسمح لي ان ارد علي استفسارك 
اولا اعتقد ان قوانين المنتدي لمصلحة جميع المشتركين به حتي لا يستغل احد تليفون او إيميل لاجراء مصلحة شخصية و قنن لتبادل هذه المعلومات علي الخاص و لكن في حالتي فان الموضوع للمنفعة العامة و اعتقد ان عدد الذين اتصلوا بي و انتفعنا بهذا الاتصال جميعا و كذلك المنتدي قد اكد صحة وجة نظر مشرفي المنتدي بالموافقة علي طلبي و كذلك انت في جملتك الاخيرة و التي اشكرك عليها.
و لعلك قريبا تتصل بي حتي علي سبيل التعرف و انا ارحب بذلك و اتمناه.
ملحوظة لا اريد من احد توكيد المعلومة الا مشرفي المنتدي لأني لن افرض عليهم ما يفعلونه حتي لا تتحول هذه المشاركة الي شئ اخر فانا اكره اضاعة الوقت فيما لا يجدي


----------



## smmb (8 مارس 2009)

اخى م/ العسال السلام عليكم
ارجو شرح عملية resource leviling وهل يمكن عمل نسخة من الانشطة بدون نسخ العلاقات التى بينها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal1 (8 مارس 2009)

*ممكن*



smmb قال:


> اخى م/ العسال السلام عليكم
> ارجو شرح عملية resource leviling وهل يمكن عمل نسخة من الانشطة بدون نسخ العلاقات التى بينها وجزاكم الله خيرا


 اولا لا احبذ استخدام resource leveling تماما و ذلك لانك تعطي البرنامج كل الحق في عملية أعادة توزيع مدد الانشطة و استغلال الfloat سواء كان بالزيادة او النقصان ليصل بمنحني الموارد الموجودة الي ما تريده و إنما احبذ ان تقوم ببعض الجهد الزائد لتكون علي علم بكل كبيرة و صغيرة في البرنامج و الا فانك ممكن ان تفاجئ بشئ مختلف و هذا عند البدء في المشروع ( baseline) و ممنوع منعا باتا عمل هذا الresource levelling علي برنامج محدث و الا اضاع الكثير من الحقوق .

و بالنسبة لموضوع النسخ ففي بريمافيرا 3 الموضوع موجود في paste special و لكنه غير فعال عندي لسبب ما يمكن ان يكون ترخيص البرنامج. اما بريمافيرا 6 فموجود عادي جدا.


----------



## محمد شكرى (10 مارس 2009)

لدى سؤال بالنسبة P6 انا احمل الموارد بتكاليفها فكيف اعمل ال Cash Flow اى Cash in وCash Out اى كيف افصل بين التكاليف الفعلية للنشاط وسعر النشاط فى دفتر الكميات لعمل المستخلص


----------



## Elassal1 (10 مارس 2009)

*الموارد في بريمافيرا 3 و 6*



محمد شكرى قال:


> لدى سؤال بالنسبة P6 انا احمل الموارد بتكاليفها فكيف اعمل ال Cash Flow اى Cash in وCash Out اى كيف افصل بين التكاليف الفعلية للنشاط وسعر النشاط فى دفتر الكميات لعمل المستخلص


تقوم بادخال الكميات وحدها دون تكاليف للمواد او للعمالة ثم تقوم بتسمية مورد اسمه cash01 يكون للcash in و تقوم بتحميله علي النشاط حسب حسابك للعميل علي المواد او العمالة ثم مورد اخر cash02 للcash out و تقوم بتحميل تكاليف الموارد عليك ثم تقوم بعمل تقاريرك حسب احتياجك و المقارنة ما بينهم.


----------



## NEWSHARE (12 مارس 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء
السلام عليكم
سامحونى لأنى سوف أسأل سؤال ممكن يكون عجيب بالنسبة لكم
أنا منقطع عن أستحدام البريمافيرا منذ تقريبا 6 سنوات
و آخر نسخة أستخدمتها هى p3 ver. 3.1
و قمت بإنزال برنامج primavera ver.5
لكنى لم أجد برنامج primavera project planner
فماذا حدث؟
و كيف يمكننى فتح الملفات القديمة التى عملتها بأستخدام p3 ver.3.1?
هل فى شرح يوضح كيف أبدأمن جديد؟
و سؤال أحير : هل يوجد نسحة جديدة من premavera project planner ver.3.1
بمعنى premavera project planner ver. 5 or 6 ?
لأن البرنامج الى نزلته هو Premavera ver.5
سامحونى على الاطالة

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal1 (14 مارس 2009)

*ارجو ان اكون افد*



NEWSHARE قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء
> السلام عليكم
> سامحونى لأنى سوف أسأل سؤال ممكن يكون عجيب بالنسبة لكم
> أنا منقطع عن أستحدام البريمافيرا منذ تقريبا 6 سنوات
> ...


البريمافيرا التي تعرفها اصبح اسمها Project Management و كل ما عليك فعله هو عمل import لمشاريعك القديمة فقط من قائمة import و ان كنت انصحك باستخدام بريمافيرا 6 و شراء كتاب او اخذ دورة حتي تسهل لك التعامل


----------



## NEWSHARE (14 مارس 2009)

Elassal1 قال:


> البريمافيرا التي تعرفها اصبح اسمها Project Management و كل ما عليك فعله هو عمل import لمشاريعك القديمة فقط من قائمة import و ان كنت انصحك باستخدام بريمافيرا 6 و شراء كتاب او اخذ دورة حتي تسهل لك التعامل


 
أخى المهندس : العسال
جزاك الله تعالى خيرا
سوف ابدأ إن شاء الله تعالى عمل import و أجرب
لو ممكن أى رابط لتنزيل بريمفيرا 6 أكون شاكر لك
و السلام عليكم


----------



## anwerbasha (22 مارس 2009)

أستاذنا الكبير مهندس العسال:
لقد قمت بتجميع كل الأسئلة التي طرحت و اجاباتك عليها في ملف ورد صغير.. فلو تسمح لي بأضافته هنا ,ليكون سهل التعامل ويجمع كل الأسئلة وإجاباتها حتي الأن_

في أنتظار ردك


----------



## Elassal1 (22 مارس 2009)

*اهلا و سهلا*



anwerbasha قال:


> أستاذنا الكبير مهندس العسال:
> لقد قمت بتجميع كل الأسئلة التي طرحت و اجاباتك عليها في ملف ورد صغير.. فلو تسمح لي بأضافته هنا ,ليكون سهل التعامل ويجمع كل الأسئلة وإجاباتها حتي الأن_
> 
> في أنتظار ردك


 طبعا يا باشا في اي وقت و ده مش محتاج سؤال


----------



## anwerbasha (22 مارس 2009)

مشاركة بسيطة عرفانا بقوة الاسئلة الواقعية التي نواجهها جميعا و الاجابات العملية التي تنم عن خبرة المهندس / العسال و نحن في انتظار اسئلة اشد قوة و اجابات اقوي من استاذنا

ملف يجمع اغلب الاسئلة السابقة و لو في اي ملاحظة نرجو وضعها هنا


----------



## anwerbasha (22 مارس 2009)

الرابط هنا :__________________


----------



## Elassal1 (23 مارس 2009)

*الله ينور*



anwerbasha قال:


> مشاركة بسيطة عرفانا بقوة الاسئلة الواقعية التي نواجهها جميعا و الاجابات العملية التي تنم عن خبرة المهندس / العسال و نحن في انتظار اسئلة اشد قوة و اجابات اقوي من استاذنا
> 
> ملف يجمع اغلب الاسئلة السابقة و لو في اي ملاحظة نرجو وضعها هنا


 
أولا الله ينور علي الملف
ثانيا بلاش الكلام كبير ده العملية كلها مجرد اجتهاد


----------



## anwerbasha (23 مارس 2009)

elassal1 قال:


> أولا الله ينور علي الملف
> ثانيا بلاش الكلام كبير ده العملية كلها مجرد اجتهاد



ربنا يجعل أجتهادك هذا في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء اللة


----------



## محمود نجوووم (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
السؤال هو ان اللغة العربية في البريمافيرا تقرأ ؟؟؟؟ و في نفس الوقت على جهاز اخر و مثبت عليه نفس نسخة الوندوز اللغة العربية تقرأ في احسن صورة


----------



## Elassal1 (24 مارس 2009)

*مجرد ضبط*



محمود نجوووم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> السؤال هو ان اللغة العربية في البريمافيرا تقرأ ؟؟؟؟ و في نفس الوقت على جهاز اخر و مثبت عليه نفس نسخة الوندوز اللغة العربية تقرأ في احسن صورة


لان الجهاز اللي عليه اللغة العربية مضبوطة متطبق عليه التالي:
اولا : Format ------Fonts---chose an arabic font from the scroll
ثانيا : Format---- Coulmn---choose the column you want to be in arabic and select the arabic fornt which you have select


----------



## anwerbasha (30 مارس 2009)

مهندس العسال:
الا يوجد حل لمشكلة ال data base‏ ‏ و sql
غير الفرومات في ويندوز فيستا الملعون هذا_


----------



## Elassal1 (30 مارس 2009)

*معلش ايه المشكلة بالضبط عشان انا مش مركز؟*



anwerbasha قال:


> مهندس العسال:
> الا يوجد حل لمشكلة ال data base‏ ‏ و sql
> غير الفرومات في ويندوز فيستا الملعون هذا_


معلش ايه المشكلة بالضبط عشان انا مش مركز؟


----------



## anwerbasha (30 مارس 2009)

Elassal1 قال:


> معلش ايه المشكلة بالضبط عشان انا مش مركز؟


 

بعد انتهاء التثبيت بنجاح و كذلك بعد تثبيت SQL و عند تشغيل البرنامج تظهر لي رسالة تتعلق بال data base لا يستطيع الدخول اليها او هي غير مطابقة


----------



## المأمون (31 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اود ان استفسر عن اضافة الlogفي p3 اعلم انه يتم اضافة البيانات من شاشة form ولكنها تظهر عند طباعة التقارير فقط هل ممكن ان تظهر على البرنامج الزمني عند طباعته او ان تظهر على layout بحيث لا احتاج ان اطبع على شكل تقرير لاظهارها 
سرعة الاجابة مقدرة وذلك لحوجتي الشديدة للرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Elassal1 (31 مارس 2009)

*ارجو ان اكون قد افدت*



المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم اود ان استفسر عن اضافة الlogفي p3 اعلم انه يتم اضافة البيانات من شاشة form ولكنها تظهر عند طباعة التقارير فقط هل ممكن ان تظهر على البرنامج الزمني عند طباعته او ان تظهر على layout بحيث لا احتاج ان اطبع على شكل تقرير لاظهارها
> سرعة الاجابة مقدرة وذلك لحوجتي الشديدة للرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


 Format - Bar Foramt -- modify -- label -- choose log record and the position you want it to show


----------



## Elassal1 (31 مارس 2009)

*data base*



anwerbasha قال:


> بعد انتهاء التثبيت بنجاح و كذلك بعد تثبيت sql و عند تشغيل البرنامج تظهر لي رسالة تتعلق بال data base لا يستطيع الدخول اليها او هي غير مطابقة


النصيحة التي اقدمها دائما هو تنصيب الsql بالكامل و ليس الموجود مع بريمافيرا وحده لانه يجعل الموضوع اكثر استقرارا . و لذلك عليك بالبحث عن نسخة sql داتا باز كاملة و تقوم بتثبيتها علي جهازك ثم إنشاء الداتاباز الخاصة بالبريمافيرا ثم تثبيت البريمافيرا .

إذا كنت قمت بتثبيت البريمافيرا قم بأزالتها.
شئ مهم جدا الا و هو عند عملية التثبيت يجب الا تكون موصل باي شبكة او الانترنت


----------



## المأمون (31 مارس 2009)

elassal1 قال:


> format - bar foramt -- modify -- label -- choose log record and the position you want it to show



السلام عليكم تشكر اخي العسال لقد ساعدتني اكبر مساعدة بسرعة ردك على استفساري وفقك الله واود ان اثقل عليك بان اطلب منك توضيح المراد برقم position المجاور للdescription
مرة اخرى لك كل الشكر


----------



## Elassal1 (31 مارس 2009)

*الترتيب*



المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم تشكر اخي العسال لقد ساعدتني اكبر مساعدة بسرعة ردك على استفساري وفقك الله واود ان اثقل عليك بان اطلب منك توضيح المراد برقم position المجاور للdescription
> مرة اخرى لك كل الشكر


ممكن ان يكون هناك اكثر من بار في الlayout و هذا الposition لترتيب هذه البارات


----------



## المأمون (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اقوم بتوضيح عملية توقف في بعض الانشطة بسبب المالك فما هي اسلم طريقة لفعل ذلك


----------



## Elassal1 (5 أبريل 2009)

*ُExtension of time*



المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم اقوم بتوضيح عملية توقف في بعض الانشطة بسبب المالك فما هي اسلم طريقة لفعل ذلك


الموضوع ده كبير جدا و هو طلب Extention of time 
و ده محتاج كلام كبير و اعتقد اني شرحته قبل كده لكن ممكن اشرحة مرة تانية لكن مش النهاردة لاني مشغول شوية


----------



## المأمون (6 أبريل 2009)

خير ان شاء الله وشكرا على المتابعة


----------



## المأمون (6 أبريل 2009)

خير ان شاء الله وشكرا على المتابعة


----------



## eng 3mr (6 أبريل 2009)

انا اصلا بعد التثبيت لا اعرف ان ادخل علي البرنامج نفسه....
انا لسه هتعلم البرنامج بس اصلا الشاشه الرئيسيه مش بتفتح ؟؟؟؟
لا افهم ما الخطوات بعد ذلك ؟؟؟
لا افهم معني SQL + database>>>>>>>>>??
اريد شرح مفصل بعد عمليه التسطيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو المساعده......جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المأمون (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم احاول ان افصل المشروع الحالي الى مشروعين وقمت باضافة ملف جديد حتى انسخ الانشطة التي اود ان افصلها عليه مع اعتبار ان المشروع الاساسي هو الذي يتم اضافة المشروع الجديد اليه اي باعتبار ان المشروع الاساسي هو (group) الذي اود اضافة المشروع الجديد اليه ولكن البرنامج بحاجة الى اضافة activity id subp في activity code وقد استعملت جميعها في تكويد البرنامج الاساسي (اربعة اكواد ) ولا استطيع حذف اي منها لاهميتها وحاولت اضافة activity id ولكن لم تنجح هذه العملية فما هي الطريقة الاسلم والمتبعة ؟؟؟؟عذرا للاطالة


----------



## Elassal1 (7 أبريل 2009)

*export*



المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم احاول ان افصل المشروع الحالي الى مشروعين وقمت باضافة ملف جديد حتى انسخ الانشطة التي اود ان افصلها عليه مع اعتبار ان المشروع الاساسي هو الذي يتم اضافة المشروع الجديد اليه اي باعتبار ان المشروع الاساسي هو (group) الذي اود اضافة المشروع الجديد اليه ولكن البرنامج بحاجة الى اضافة activity id subp في activity code وقد استعملت جميعها في تكويد البرنامج الاساسي (اربعة اكواد ) ولا استطيع حذف اي منها لاهميتها وحاولت اضافة activity id ولكن لم تنجح هذه العملية فما هي الطريقة الاسلم والمتبعة ؟؟؟؟عذرا للاطالة


 لو انني في مكانك لعملت إخراج لجميع البيانات علي الاكسل ( Export) و عدلت في الانشطة ثم ادخلتها علي ملف جديد غير الموجود .
و لكن يجب الحرص الشديد اثناء نقل البيانات و انصح باستخدام ورقة و قلم و كتابة الخطوات الواجب عملها قبل البدء ثم التاكد من نجاح العملية عن طريق عمل تقرير من الملفين و التاكد من تطابق البيانات


----------



## eng 3mr (7 أبريل 2009)

*انا اصلا بعد التثبيت لا اعرف ان ادخل علي البرنامج نفسه....
انا لسه هتعلم البرنامج بس اصلا الشاشه الرئيسيه مش بتفتح ؟؟؟؟
لا افهم ما الخطوات بعد ذلك ؟؟؟
لا افهم معني SQL + database>>>>>>>>>??
اريد شرح مفصل بعد عمليه التسطيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو المساعده......جزاك الله خيرا*​


ارجو المساااااااااااااعده........


----------



## samehgheith (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس العسال اريد الاستفسار عن موعد اصدار الكتاب ومكان بيعه لاني احتاجه بشدة
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Elassal1 (12 أبريل 2009)

*لا اعلم*



samehgheith قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس العسال اريد الاستفسار عن موعد اصدار الكتاب ومكان بيعه لاني احتاجه بشدة
> وجزاك الله كل خير


اخي العزيز حتي انا لا اعلم متي انتهي منه و لكن للاسف التقدم فيه ببطئ نظرا لظروف خاصة 
اسألكم الدعاء


----------



## anwerbasha (13 أبريل 2009)

لماذا اجد الlate finsh ‎‎(‎11jul09‎ ‎
في حين ان ال early finsh ‎1‎ aug09‎ ‎
اي ان النهاية المتاخرة قبل النهاية المبكرة? 
لماذا_ جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## Elassal1 (14 أبريل 2009)

*تأخر في المشروع*



anwerbasha قال:


> لماذا اجد الlate finsh ‎‎(‎11jul09‎ ‎
> في حين ان ال early finsh ‎1‎ aug09‎ ‎
> اي ان النهاية المتاخرة قبل النهاية المبكرة?
> لماذا_ جزاك الله خيرآ


معناه انك متاخر عن التواريخ الي انت محددها في المشروع و لكن حضرتك حططت Constraint علي الEarly Finish و ليس علي الlate او انك شغال علي بريمافيرا 6 و فيه عند تحديد project must finish by كانه يضع early constraint


----------



## المأمون (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم هل يمكن اظهار توقف الانشطة في البرنامج بخط او خلافه لان اضافتها في حالة suspention date لا يظهر مفعولها الا في حالة عودة العمل
اعتر عن عدم انتظار شرحك المفصل لهذه العملية ولكن دهمني الوقت في اعداد التقرير


----------



## Elassal1 (14 أبريل 2009)

*suspension*



المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم هل يمكن اظهار توقف الانشطة في البرنامج بخط او خلافه لان اضافتها في حالة suspention date لا يظهر مفعولها الا في حالة عودة العمل
> اعتر عن عدم انتظار شرحك المفصل لهذه العملية ولكن دهمني الوقت في اعداد التقرير


ما افهمه هو ان البرنامج يقوم بعمل suspension من تاريخ التوقف و الي نهايتها او الي تاريخ الupdate و لكن يمكن ان تكون انت غير ظاهر للNeck و هي من الbar etting سواء كان في بريمافيرا 3 او 6


----------



## المأمون (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اود بعض التوضيح لل progress spotlight tool


----------



## Elassal1 (19 أبريل 2009)

*Presentation Tools*



المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم اود بعض التوضيح لل progress spotlight tool


دي مجرد اداة للتوضيح اثناء الطباعة او العرض


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (19 أبريل 2009)

*الاخ المهندس العسال 
*
*تحية طيبة مغلفة بالشكر الكثير
*
*الذي يهمنا نحن هو كتابة التقارير الأسبوعية عن المشاريع وعمل المقارنات بين التقارير لبيان مدى تقدم المشروع ونسبة الأنجاز هل ممكن عمل تقارير مقارنة نسبة الأنجاز بصورة الأعمدة عن طريق البريمافيرا 6*​
مطلوب معرفة احتراف عمل التقارير لان معظم الدورات لا تهتم اهتمام كبير بهذا الشان وذلك من خلال بريمافيرا 6


----------



## Elassal1 (19 أبريل 2009)

*التقارير*



عادل ندى محمود قال:


> *الاخ المهندس العسال *​
> 
> *تحية طيبة مغلفة بالشكر الكثير*​
> *الذي يهمنا نحن هو كتابة التقارير الأسبوعية عن المشاريع وعمل المقارنات بين التقارير لبيان مدى تقدم المشروع ونسبة الأنجاز هل ممكن عمل تقارير مقارنة نسبة الأنجاز بصورة الأعمدة عن طريق البريمافيرا 6*​
> مطلوب معرفة احتراف عمل التقارير لان معظم الدورات لا تهتم اهتمام كبير بهذا الشان وذلك من خلال بريمافيرا 6


 تقارير الearned value موجودة في بريمافيرا 3 و 6 و برأي اي تقرير ممكن يتعمل في بريمافيرا او باخراج الداتا للاكسل .
و موضوع التقارير ان شاء الله احاول اغطيه في الكتاب


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (20 أبريل 2009)

Dear Ahmad,

I have a general question, I worked with P3 before, you can say to a proficient level, Now I have to work with P6, primavera has issued a manual for transition from P3 to P6, is that enough for me to catch up? or I need more?

pls advise


----------



## Elassal1 (20 أبريل 2009)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> Dear Ahmad,
> 
> I have a general question, I worked with P3 before, you can say to a proficient level, Now I have to work with P6, primavera has issued a manual for transition from P3 to P6, is that enough for me to catch up? or I need more?
> 
> pls advise


 you just need practice


----------



## المأمون (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم .أقوم بادخال التكلفة على مشروع جديد ولكن عند اخراج تقارير التكاليف يكون هناك فرق في القيم النهائية للبنود ب0.1 او 0.5 فكيف الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## the poor to god (27 أبريل 2009)

welcome back
والله خسارة ان الموضوع ميكملش


----------



## Elassal1 (27 أبريل 2009)

*الملف*



المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم .أقوم بادخال التكلفة على مشروع جديد ولكن عند اخراج تقارير التكاليف يكون هناك فرق في القيم النهائية للبنود ب0.1 او 0.5 فكيف الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 احتاج لرؤية الملف بنفسي فهل من الممكن تبعته علي الايميل الموجود في اول صفحة ثم بعد ذلك نناقش الحالة سويا.


----------



## maher-mohamed (27 أبريل 2009)

من فضلكم لى سؤال:
لو غيرت التقويم لنشاط وانا فى داخل البرنامج لنشاط واحد او لعدد من الانشطة باستخدام global changeهل لازم اعمل جدوله لتطبيق هذا التغيير وهل سيتم التغيير للنشاط كمده وتكلفه من بعد التغيير ولا من اول النشاط لو لم اكن استخم store period ارجو التوضيح لانى مبتدئ وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## رغد الحياة (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكور علي الوضوع والي الامام


----------



## Elassal1 (28 أبريل 2009)

*سؤال جميل*



maher-mohamed قال:


> من فضلكم لى سؤال:
> لو غيرت التقويم لنشاط وانا فى داخل البرنامج لنشاط واحد او لعدد من الانشطة باستخدام global changeهل لازم اعمل جدوله لتطبيق هذا التغيير وهل سيتم التغيير للنشاط كمده وتكلفه من بعد التغيير ولا من اول النشاط لو لم اكن استخم store period ارجو التوضيح لانى مبتدئ وشكرا لكم جميعا


 
اولا تغير التقويم لا دخل له بالموارد او التكلفة و حتي بمدة النشاط او المتبقي منه لانك عن طريق التقويم تحدد له اليوم الذي ينتهي فيه و الفرق هو ان مدة النشاط هي عدد ايام العمل الذي يحتاجها النشاط و تقسم علي عدد ايام العمل في الاسبوع و كذلك لا دخل للstore period performance بهذا الموضوع اما التاثير لهذا التغيير فيكون علي مدة المشروع و المسار الحرج و كذلك توزيع الموارد و التكاليف علي مدار المشروع ككل.


----------



## nasserbalkhi (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
م ناصر تخطيط
نحن نضع موارد مع السعر لكن لو أردت أن نضع نسبة ربح كيف


----------



## Elassal1 (29 أبريل 2009)

*الموارد*



nasserbalkhi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> م ناصر تخطيط
> نحن نضع موارد مع السعر لكن لو أردت أن نضع نسبة ربح كيف


نضيف مورد جديد و نسميه cash و نحمل عليه الربح علي كل نشاط لكن هل ستسلم المالك برنامج فيه مثل هذا المورد ؟ كن علي حذر.


----------



## عامر السمان (2 مايو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## المأمون (5 مايو 2009)

elassal1 قال:


> احتاج لرؤية الملف بنفسي فهل من الممكن تبعته علي الايميل الموجود في اول صفحة ثم بعد ذلك نناقش الحالة سويا.



السلام عليكم عذرا ولكن لا استطيع ذلك فهل هنالك طريقة اخرى لمعالجة الوضع


----------



## Elassal1 (5 مايو 2009)

*محاولة*



المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم عذرا ولكن لا استطيع ذلك فهل هنالك طريقة اخرى لمعالجة الوضع


لا يمكن ان احل مشكلة بدون ان اراها و لكن حاول اخذ البرنامج الي جهاز اخر خارج الداتا باز التي هو عليها و حاول اخراج حساباتك لو كانت النتيجة مرضية فان المشكلة في الاعدادات الخاصة بالداتا باز الاساسية اما لو كانت نفس النتيجة فان المشكلة في الملف و هذا اقصي ما يمكن ان افعله.


----------



## أبوسلمى (5 مايو 2009)

الأخ العزيز المهندس أحمد العسال
لطالما تساءلت عن كيفية عمل التدفق النقدي( Cash Flow) بواسطة البرايمافيرا.
هل هناك أي وسيلة لإدخال الإيرادات و المصروفات لكل نشاط بحيث يمكننا الحصول على تقارير للتدفق النقدي للمشروع بطريقة ألية.
أتمنى لك التوفيق في مشروعك....


----------



## nasserbalkhi (6 مايو 2009)

م العسال
تحية
1-عند إدخال موردين cash in , out فهذا يعني لكل نشاط طبعا ؟؟؟ 
2-عند إدخال التكلفة عند طريق expenses و هي محدودة الخيارات كما تعلم أنا أضع الكمية قيمتها 1 و أعطيها كود معين ثم أضع كمية بقيمة 1.2 أي مع الربح و تأخذ كود آخر و أفصلهم بالتقرير على آساس كلفة و ربح فهل هذا صحيح
3-أشكرك على فكرة FF فهذا صحيح 100% و هي المثالية
4- هل يوجد أحدث من نسخة 6 
5- هل يوجد مقاييس بتحديد كيفية علم المورد غير الخبرة و ظروف المشروع أي خطي تصاعدي تنازلي هل يوجد عرف بهذا الموضوع
6- هل تستطيع أن تضبف لي خطوات إضافية لعمل برنامج زمني متكامل و لائق و أرجو أن تصحح لي 
7- أرجو الرد بالسرعة الممكنة و هل تتوقع أن كتابك سيتأخر و عند صدوره هل يمكن شرؤه سوفت كوبي
م ناصر


----------



## nasserbalkhi (6 مايو 2009)

خطوات عمل برنامج زمني - حسب رأي الشخصي أرجو التصحيح من قبلك م العسال مع الشكر
1- دراسة المشروع بشكل عام و فهم المخططات والموقع العام
2- دراسة جدول الكميات 
3- معرفة النقاط الرئيسة بالمشروع milestone
4- عمل WBS يراعى فيها كمية التوسع ب level حسب أهمية المشروع و ضرورة عمل tracking له
5-كتابة النشاطات الممكنة و الاستفادة من مراجع موجود فيها نماذج معروفة للأنشطة
6-عمل جدول موارد يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار الكميات من المشروع والكميات الحقيقية و كذلك سعر التكلفة و سعر الربح
7- عمل مورد مقاول للعمالة يتم تحديد من خلاله جداول توزيع العمالة
8- اعتماد المشروع من جهة ما
9- اعتماد المشروع ك baseline
10- عمل tracking كل اسبوعين و رأي كل شهر
11- التفنن بأشكال التقارير و إظهارها من أهمها التدفق النقدي و نسبة الانجاز و المسار الحرج و الأعمال المتاحة الفترة القادمة و غيرها
و ختاما أرجو من الجميع إعطاء رأيه بكل رحابة صدر عمل تقييم و الافادة و نرجو الدعاء لنا لمن وجد الفائدة من هذا المراحل
م ناصر سوري - أعمل مهندس تخطيط 
و كل الشكر للمهندس العسال و المهندس حازم العياد على هذا الطرح و نأمل بالحصول على نسخة من كتابهمو


----------



## Elassal1 (7 مايو 2009)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> م العسال
> تحية
> 1-عند إدخال موردين cash in , out فهذا يعني لكل نشاط طبعا ؟؟؟
> 2-عند إدخال التكلفة عند طريق expenses و هي محدودة الخيارات كما تعلم أنا أضع الكمية قيمتها 1 و أعطيها كود معين ثم أضع كمية بقيمة 1.2 أي مع الربح و تأخذ كود آخر و أفصلهم بالتقرير على آساس كلفة و ربح فهل هذا صحيح
> ...


 1- كلامك مضبوط جدا و ارجو ان يكون فيه رد علي سؤال الاخ ابو سلمي.
2- ماذا تعني بمحدودة الاختيارات؟ ِ
admin - admin category-expenses category
و إن كنت لا اري مشكلة في ما تفعله طالما يؤدي الغرض.
3- عفوا
4- 6.4
5- يوجد حسابات و لكنها معقدة جدا و بعد ذلك تحتاج الي تغيير حسب مغيرات العمل و الاتاحة في السوق.
6- كل مشروع و له ظروفه فمثلا مشروع فيه التصميم جاهز غير ذلك و المباني غير البترول غير الاعمال البحرية غير التصميم فلا يمكن وضع نسق ثابت و لكن كل مشروع حسب المعلومات المتاحة فيه.
7- الكتاب احتمال يتاخر و لكن عندي فكرة قد تعجب الجميع و لا تقلق اينما كنت ستصلك المعلومة.


----------



## Elassal1 (7 مايو 2009)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> خطوات عمل برنامج زمني - حسب رأي الشخصي أرجو التصحيح من قبلك م العسال مع الشكر
> 1- دراسة المشروع بشكل عام و فهم المخططات والموقع العام
> 2- دراسة جدول الكميات
> 3- معرفة النقاط الرئيسة بالمشروع milestone
> ...


 سرد جميل و خطوات صحيحة حسب المعلومات المتاحة طبعا كما ذكرت أنفا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (7 مايو 2009)

*الشكر لصاحب الكتاب المهندس العسال وليس لى*

:75:أخى العزيز أشكر لك ذكر إسمى مع أسم المهندس العسال ولكن للتوضيح فكتاب المهندس العسال 
له وحده ولست مشارك فيه بأى صوره من الصور سوى الدعاء له أن يوفقه الله لإنجاز هذه الموسوعه التى تخدم كل المهتمين بالبرامج الزمنيه - والعلماء ورثة الأنبياء جعله الله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## Elassal1 (8 مايو 2009)

*حمد الله علي السلامة*



محمود حازم عياد قال:


> :75:أخى العزيز أشكر لك ذكر إسمى مع أسم المهندس العسال ولكن للتوضيح فكتاب المهندس العسال
> له وحده ولست مشارك فيه بأى صوره من الصور سوى الدعاء له أن يوفقه الله لإنجاز هذه الموسوعه التى تخدم كل المهتمين بالبرامج الزمنيه - والعلماء ورثة الأنبياء جعله الله فى ميزان حسناته


استاذي العزيز حمد الله علي السلامة و انا يشرفني ان يقترن اسمي باسمك


----------



## nasserbalkhi (9 مايو 2009)

م حازم المحترم
م العسال المحترم
كل الشكر و اذكر انكم رفعتم ثقتي بنفسي و أنتم من يكرسون فعلا المحبة و التعاون و تبادل الخبرات و خير من تؤخذ منهم المعلومة الصحيحة
اعزائي 
لدي ملاحظة هامة 
انا م ناصر أعمل مهندس تخطيط بالرياض و معظم خبرتي هي مقسمة بين التنفيذ لمشاريع كبيرة و هامة و بين التصميم و العمل على معظم البرامج الانشائية و خلاصة الخبرة تمت من خلال آخر سنتين من خلال هوايتي بالبرامج و استطعت فعلا أن أطوع البرنامج البراميفيرا ليعكس خبرة التنفيذ و لكن لدي الملاحظات التالية للافادة للجميع
1- أكرر سؤالي هل يوجد امكانية بادخال نسبة الربح لكل المشروع و هي تتحول لكل الموارد و النفقات لوحدها هل هذا يتم من خلال global change ام إدخال خارجي أنا أتكلم عن نسخة 6
2- أعتقد أن global change موضوع هام نتوقع من م حازم مشكورا أن يوضحه بشكل تفصيلي
3- لاحظت بالخليج و هي كما تعلمون فيها مشاريع عملاقة أن من الصعوبة بمحل تحويل البرنامج من وثيقة مطلوبة في بداية المشروع إلى وثيقة عمل يستفيد منها الجميع إلا اذا كانت شخصية مهندس التخطيط قوية تسمح له التدخل بشكل مهذب مع مدراء المشاريع ليقرع ناقوس الخطر للنقاط الهامة هذا بسبب نفص المعلومات الكبير بموضوع التخطيط
3- نسبة الانجاز و التدفق النقدي يهتم بها المدراء و لكن لاحظت حقيقة أن الأكثر أهمية هو جدول prequirment للمشروع و جدول shopdrawing 
و أخيرا نرحب بالتعارف و التعاون معكم جميعا
م ناصر البلخي
مهندس تخطيط


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير مهندس عسال
انا بالامارات واريد الاستفسار في :بريمافيرا 6
عن الاتي: عند عمل ال update ونوع الانجاز physical % وبعد ادخال نسب الانجاز اقوم بعمل apply actual ثم schedule الاحظ الاتي 
اي نشاط تاريخ الfinish له قبل تاريخ ال data date ياخز نسبة انجاز 100% بغض النظر عن النسبة التي ادخلته لها
وهدا يحدث فقط في حالة لو عملت applyactual اما لو عملت schedule مباشرة فلا يحدث
هل apply actual لها اشتراطات معينة مع العلم ان البرنامج ليس محمل عليه resources حتى الان
وشكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Elassal1 (10 مايو 2009)

muhmad elshaikh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خير مهندس عسال
> انا بالامارات واريد الاستفسار في :بريمافيرا 6
> عن الاتي: عند عمل ال update ونوع الانجاز physical % وبعد ادخال نسب الانجاز اقوم بعمل apply actual ثم schedule الاحظ الاتي
> ...


اولا اهلا و سهلا بك في الامارات و يمكن ان نتواصل و ستجد رقم تليفوني علي المنتدي في الصفحة الاولي من المشاركة .
اما بالنسبة لموضعك فانا لا اجد في ما تفعله البريمافيرا خطا لا النشاط كوقت انتهي فكيف يكون هناك نسبة اقل من 100% و متي سيتم تنفيذ الباقي و انت بتقوله apply actual يعني بتقوله صحح لي اخطائي اما الschedule فانت بتقوله نفذ اللي انا بقولك عليه .
اسف علي اللغة العامية و لكن للتبسيط


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا على ردك وتعاونك
انا اعني ما هي وظيفة apply actual هل يتم اعطاؤها عند كل update ام هي متعلقة بال resources فقط.
وعند عمل update اعمل schedule فقط ؟ لاني لو عملت apply actual بتبوظ النسب معي
وشكررررررررا
بالمناسبة انا اشتغل بنفس مكتب مدحت صديقك


----------



## Elassal1 (10 مايو 2009)

muhmad elshaikh قال:


> شكرا على ردك وتعاونك
> انا اعني ما هي وظيفة apply actual هل يتم اعطاؤها عند كل update ام هي متعلقة بال resources فقط.
> وعند عمل update اعمل schedule فقط ؟ لاني لو عملت apply actual بتبوظ النسب معي
> وشكررررررررا
> بالمناسبة انا اشتغل بنفس مكتب مدحت صديقك


اهلا و سهلا بيك 
وظيفة apply actual زي ما قلت هي انك بتقول للبرنامج لو في حاجة انا ناسيها في تطبيق الupdate نفذها لي و لكن استخدامها مش بالبساطة ديه لان مثلا لو انت مخلص 99.5 % من نشاط و المدة الباقية اقل من يوم فلو طبقتها الرنامج حيدي النشاط ده 100% لان تاريخ الانتهاء المتوقع إما ان يكون data date او قبله بيوم ليدل علي ان الباقي قليل جدا . و هنا تكمن خطورة هذا الاختيار . و لذلك لا احبذ تطبيقه لانك ممكن بشوية تركيز و انت بتعمل update تستغني عنها.


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (11 مايو 2009)

كيف نستطيع تغيير عدد او كمية نفس ( resource) لفعالية واحدة لكل فترة واخرى


----------



## Elassal1 (12 مايو 2009)

م/ أمين النقيب قال:


> كيف نستطيع تغيير عدد او كمية نفس ( resource) لفعالية واحدة لكل فترة واخرى


من الresource curve و لكن اذا فعلت هذا فانك يجب ان تقوم بعمل تحديث الموارد لكل نشاط علي حدي كل اسبوع لان العلاقة بين الزمن و نسبة إنجاز الموارد لم تعد خطية و الا سيعطيك معلومات خاطئة إما في نسبة إنجاز الموارد او في remaining duration


----------



## المأمون (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم. عند عمل update progress للبرنامج الاساسي لحساب نسب الانجاز الplanned يقوم بحسابها على early finish هل يمكن ان يقوم بحسابها على late finish واذا امكن معرفة الطريقة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Elassal1 (16 مايو 2009)

*update progress*



المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم. عند عمل update progress للبرنامج الاساسي لحساب نسب الانجاز الplanned يقوم بحسابها على early finish هل يمكن ان يقوم بحسابها على late finish واذا امكن معرفة الطريقة ولكم جزيل الشكر


لا اعتقد انه يوجد طريقة لان التخطيط يبني دائما علي التواريخ الearly و ما افهمه هو انك تريد عمل what if senario و لعمل ذلك تضع constraint علي المسار ثم تعمل الupdate progress


----------



## المأمون (16 مايو 2009)

elassal1 قال:


> لا اعتقد انه يوجد طريقة لان التخطيط يبني دائما علي التواريخ الearly و ما افهمه هو انك تريد عمل what if senario و لعمل ذلك تضع constraint علي المسار ثم تعمل الupdate progress



هل يمكن ان توضح اكثر؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Elassal1 (16 مايو 2009)

المأمون قال:


> هل يمكن ان توضح اكثر؟؟؟؟؟


مثلا ان الحالة ان النشاط X هو الذي تريد ان تحسبه علي الlate dates و هذا النشاط له float 5 ايام فانك تضع له constraint ليبدا في نفس تاريخ late start و بذلك يصبح له float صفر و يصبح early start = late start ثم تقوم بعمل update schedule و بهذا تعطيك التاثير المطلوب.


----------



## maher-mohamed (16 مايو 2009)

*الاخ الفاضل مهندس /احمد*



Elassal1 قال:


> من الresource curve و لكن اذا فعلت هذا فانك يجب ان تقوم بعمل تحديث الموارد لكل نشاط علي حدي كل اسبوع لان العلاقة بين الزمن و نسبة إنجاز الموارد لم تعد خطية و الا سيعطيك معلومات خاطئة إما في نسبة إنجاز الموارد او في remaining duration[/QUOTE
> هل عند الادخال يدوى لابد من تعطيل ال%وجعلها phsicalوتغير معدل المورد بحيث لايكون fixed unit/time , ليتماسى مع تغيير العلاقه بحيثلم تعد خطيه ام لايلزم
> والادخال يكون للاجمالى المنفذ فعليا من واقع المنحنى والمتبقى كيف يحسب حيث لم يعد يحسب من الremaining &defult unit/time
> ارجو التصحيح والتوضيح
> ولك جزيل الشكر​*


----------



## Elassal1 (16 مايو 2009)

maher-mohamed قال:


> Elassal1 قال:
> 
> 
> > من الresource curve و لكن اذا فعلت هذا فانك يجب ان تقوم بعمل تحديث الموارد لكل نشاط علي حدي كل اسبوع لان العلاقة بين الزمن و نسبة إنجاز الموارد لم تعد خطية و الا سيعطيك معلومات خاطئة إما في نسبة إنجاز الموارد او في remaining duration[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## maher-mohamed (17 مايو 2009)

اخى الكريم مهندس احمد 
ارجو توضيح كيف يتم التعامل مع الresource curve فى المتبقى من الموارد(remaining resource)
عند تحديث البيانات
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Elassal1 (17 مايو 2009)

*محرم*



maher-mohamed قال:


> اخى الكريم مهندس احمد
> ارجو توضيح كيف يتم التعامل مع الresource curve فى المتبقى من الموارد(remaining resource)
> عند تحديث البيانات
> وشكرا جزيلا


لا شئ 
غير مصرح مطلقا بتغيير منحني الموارد اثناء التحديث لان بهذا سيكون هناك اختلاف بين البرنامج الاصلي و التحديث.
فقط مصرح به عند عمل revised schedule لانه في هذه الحالة new baseline


----------



## احمد اللامي (23 مايو 2009)

اساتذتي الاعزاء ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي مجموعة من الاستفسارات لم اجد لها اجوبه لدي ارجو من اساتذتي الافاضل في هذا المنتدى ان يجيبوني عليها
1- كيفية اضافة مصاريف لكل المشروع وليس لفعالية معينة مثلا لدي حارس خلال فترة المشروع ككل كيف يمكن اضافته.
2- كيف يمكن ادارة مشروعين في ان واحد حيث يحتوي كل منهم على تقويم مخالف للاخر بحيث الاول يحتوي على 8 ساعات عمل في اليوم والثاني 4 ساعات عمل في اليوم فعند اضافة عدد ايام العمل يقوم بحساب عدد الساعات الافتراضية لليوم الواحد وهو 8ساعات بحيث يحسب تواريخ التقويم الذي يتكون من 4 ساعات عمل في اليوم مضاعفة.
3- عند اضافة الموارد يمكن ان نعمل تقويم خاص بالمورد كيف يتم استخدام هذا التقويم حيث يتم احتساب التقويم الخاص بالمشروع او الفعالية وليس تقويم الموارد


----------



## Elassal1 (24 مايو 2009)

احمد اللامي قال:


> اساتذتي الاعزاء ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لدي مجموعة من الاستفسارات لم اجد لها اجوبه لدي ارجو من اساتذتي الافاضل في هذا المنتدى ان يجيبوني عليها
> 1- كيفية اضافة مصاريف لكل المشروع وليس لفعالية معينة مثلا لدي حارس خلال فترة المشروع ككل كيف يمكن اضافته.
> 2- كيف يمكن ادارة مشروعين في ان واحد حيث يحتوي كل منهم على تقويم مخالف للاخر بحيث الاول يحتوي على 8 ساعات عمل في اليوم والثاني 4 ساعات عمل في اليوم فعند اضافة عدد ايام العمل يقوم بحساب عدد الساعات الافتراضية لليوم الواحد وهو 8ساعات بحيث يحسب تواريخ التقويم الذي يتكون من 4 ساعات عمل في اليوم مضاعفة.
> 3- عند اضافة الموارد يمكن ان نعمل تقويم خاص بالمورد كيف يتم استخدام هذا التقويم حيث يتم احتساب التقويم الخاص بالمشروع او الفعالية وليس تقويم الموارد


1- هناك طريقتين :ا - اضافة نشاط مدته طول المشروع و تضيف عليه التكاليف النثرية و تجد له علاقات مناسبة و يكون التحديث الخاص به بالمدة المتبقية.
ب- اضافة مورد معين اسمه تكاليف نثرية و تحميل كل نشاط بنسبته في هذا النشاط.
2- ماذا تقصد بادارة مشروعين في نفس الوقت ؟ هل تقصد فتحهما سويا علي بريمافيرا 6 ام ماذا ؟
3- يكون تقويم الموارد فعال إذا كان النشاط resource dependant


----------



## احمد اللامي (24 مايو 2009)

الاستاذ العسال المحترم ... شكرا لاهتمامك واجوبتك التي تكون دائما شافية ووافية ...استاذي العزيز بالنسبة للمشروعين احاول فتحهم بنفس الوقت ولكن لا استطيع ان اتحكم في الوتاريخ في نفس الوقت حيث اما ان ناخذ الدفولت 8 ساعات باليوم او 4 ساعات باليوم وفي كلتا الحالتين سوف تظهر مشاكل في المشروع الاخر وعندي سؤال ثاني لدي نشاطين ( فعالييتين ) الاولى حفر والثانية مد الانابيب حيث ان الفعالية الثانية لا يمكن ان يتم المباشرة بها الا بعد المباشرة بالاولى اذن العلاقة (ss) كذلك لا يمكن ان ننهي الثانية الا بعد انتهاء الاولى اي العلاقة (ff) كيف اقوم بهذا العمل في البرامافيرا هل من الممكن ربط فعاليتين بعلاقتين او كيف يمكن ان اعمل ذلك ... مع التقدير


----------



## samehgheith (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس العسال 
اريد ان اعرف ما هي البيانات المفترض اظهارها في التقرير الاسبوعي والتقرير الشهري ؟؟
وهل هناك فورمة او شكل معين لأظهار هذه البايانات ؟؟
وهل يوجد لديك نموذج لتقرير سابق لأي مشروع لكي استرشد بها في عمل التقارير؟؟
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Elassal1 (25 مايو 2009)

احمد اللامي قال:


> الاستاذ العسال المحترم ... شكرا لاهتمامك واجوبتك التي تكون دائما شافية ووافية ...استاذي العزيز بالنسبة للمشروعين احاول فتحهم بنفس الوقت ولكن لا استطيع ان اتحكم في الوتاريخ في نفس الوقت حيث اما ان ناخذ الدفولت 8 ساعات باليوم او 4 ساعات باليوم وفي كلتا الحالتين سوف تظهر مشاكل في المشروع الاخر وعندي سؤال ثاني لدي نشاطين ( فعالييتين ) الاولى حفر والثانية مد الانابيب حيث ان الفعالية الثانية لا يمكن ان يتم المباشرة بها الا بعد المباشرة بالاولى اذن العلاقة (ss) كذلك لا يمكن ان ننهي الثانية الا بعد انتهاء الاولى اي العلاقة (ff) كيف اقوم بهذا العمل في البرامافيرا هل من الممكن ربط فعاليتين بعلاقتين او كيف يمكن ان اعمل ذلك ... مع التقدير


اولا العلاقات مسموح بها و هي لازمة و أن كان من الممكن الاستغناء عن الSS و التحكم فيها عن طريق الrate إذا لم تكن مدة النشاط الاول صغيرة.
ثانيا شكل الغباء نزل عليا لاني لسا مش فاهم سؤالك بتاع المشروعين و لكن عشان احل لك المشكلة اعمل global change لاحد المشروعين و حدد للانشطة تقويم ال4 ساعات علي سبيل المثال .
إذا لم يكن هذا هو الحل استسمحك تبعتلي الملف و نتقابل علي الياهو.


----------



## Elassal1 (25 مايو 2009)

samehgheith قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس العسال
> اريد ان اعرف ما هي البيانات المفترض اظهارها في التقرير الاسبوعي والتقرير الشهري ؟؟
> وهل هناك فورمة او شكل معين لأظهار هذه البايانات ؟؟
> وهل يوجد لديك نموذج لتقرير سابق لأي مشروع لكي استرشد بها في عمل التقارير؟؟
> وجزاك الله خير


كل مشروع و له متطلبات خاصة به ولا استطيع ان احكم ما يستلزم إظهاره في التقارير الا اذا عرفت المشروع و ما يحتويه .


----------



## المأمون (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اقوم بتوضيح ازمان توقف بعض الانشطة عن طريق date . اذا كان عندي عدة مرات للتوقف اي ان يبدا التوقف يوم 1-1-09 وينتهي يوم 1-5-09 ثم يكون هناك توقف اخر يبدا من يوم 1-10-09 وينتهي 1-12-09 كيف اقوم باظهار هذا التوقف


----------



## Elassal1 (25 مايو 2009)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم اقوم بتوضيح ازمان توقف بعض الانشطة عن طريق date . اذا كان عندي عدة مرات للتوقف اي ان يبدا التوقف يوم 1-1-09 وينتهي يوم 1-5-09 ثم يكون هناك توقف اخر يبدا من يوم 1-10-09 وينتهي 1-12-09 كيف اقوم باظهار هذا التوقف


 إذا كان التوقف في الماضي Suspend
أما إذا كان التوقف في المستقبل فليس هناك من بد من تقسيم الانشطة


----------



## mgh2syria (25 مايو 2009)

وفقكم الله لما فيه نفع للأمة العربية جمعاء مع مزيد من التطور و التقدم و لنسبق العام أجمع إن شاء الله 
آملاً أن يصلني أي شيئ عن الموضوع
وشكراً لكم أجمعين


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (26 مايو 2009)

Dear Mr. Elassal
?What is the difference between assign baseline, and maintaine baseline


----------



## المأمون (26 مايو 2009)

Elassal1 قال:


> إذا كان التوقف في الماضي Suspend
> أما إذا كان التوقف في المستقبل فليس هناك من بد من تقسيم الانشطة



شكرا للرد ولكن كيف يمكن ان اوضح 2suspension for one activities


----------



## Elassal1 (26 مايو 2009)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> Dear Mr. Elassal
> ?What is the difference between assign baseline, and maintaine baseline


maintain بنعرف البرنامج إن في baseline حتي لو 500 اما assign بنقول للبرنامج اي 3 من 500 يقارن بينهم حاليا.


----------



## هديل كريم (28 مايو 2009)

muhmad elshaikh قال:


> شكرا على ردك وتعاونك
> انا اعني ما هي وظيفة apply actual هل يتم اعطاؤها عند كل update ام هي متعلقة بال resources فقط.
> وعند عمل update اعمل schedule فقط ؟ لاني لو عملت apply actual بتبوظ النسب معي
> وشكررررررررا
> بالمناسبة انا اشتغل بنفس مكتب مدحت صديقك


 
الاخ العزيز
اود ان اوضح ما اعرفه بخصوص وظيفهapply actual وارجو من الاخ العسال واي شخص اخر ان يعطيني رأيه .
بالنسبه لapply actual في الحقيقه هي تختلف قليلا عن وظيفه ال schedule رغم انها تبدو نفسها،حيث اننا عندما نحصل على الموافقه على الجدول الزمني ويتم اعتماده ك base lineيجب ان نعمل منه نسختين اضافيتين الاولى نسميها ال planned schedule والثانيه هي update schedule بعد ذلك لكي نستخرج قيم التقدم Progressللمشروع من الناحيه النظريه نقوم بتحديث نسخه البرنامج التي من نوعplanned schedule كل شهر للحصول على نسبه التقدم الافتراضيه يتم ذلك عن طريق استخدام apply actual حيث انه يرينا التقدم المفترض للفعاليات ولهذا ترى ان النسبه تصبح100% لانها التقدم الافتراضي اما النسخه الثانيه التي عملناها اي update schedule فهي النسخه التي تقوم بتطبيق التقدم الحقيقي عليها وهذه النسخه هي التي تستخدم معها schedule .
لذلك لا يجوز ان تستخدم apply actual مع نسخه البرنامج التي تطبق عليها التقدم الفعلي.
ملاحظه اخيره وهي انك عند عمل النسختين للبرنامج الزمني فيجب ان تربط نسخه البرنامج من نوعupdate schedule مع الbase line schedule ومع planned scheduleذلك بعمل2 targetsفي البرنامج ذو النسخه update scheduleارجو ان يكون الشرح وافي


----------



## samehgheith (28 مايو 2009)

elassal1 قال:


> كل مشروع و له متطلبات خاصة به ولا استطيع ان احكم ما يستلزم إظهاره في التقارير الا اذا عرفت المشروع و ما يحتويه .



شكرا مهندس العسال علي اهتمامك ولكن انا اريد نموذج تقرير لأي مشروع للأطلاع عليه 
و للتوضيح فان المشروع المطلوب مني عمل تقارير اسبوعية وشهرية له هو مشروع انشاء جامعة


----------



## Elassal1 (28 مايو 2009)

hadeel karim قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> اود ان اوضح ما اعرفه بخصوص وظيفهapply actual وارجو من الاخ العسال واي شخص اخر ان يعطيني رأيه .
> بالنسبه لapply actual في الحقيقه هي تختلف قليلا عن وظيفه ال schedule رغم انها تبدو نفسها،حيث اننا عندما نحصل على الموافقه على الجدول الزمني ويتم اعتماده ك base lineيجب ان نعمل منه نسختين اضافيتين الاولى نسميها ال planned schedule والثانيه هي update schedule بعد ذلك لكي نستخرج قيم التقدم Progressللمشروع من الناحيه النظريه نقوم بتحديث نسخه البرنامج التي من نوعplanned schedule كل شهر للحصول على نسبه التقدم الافتراضيه يتم ذلك عن طريق استخدام apply actual حيث انه يرينا التقدم المفترض للفعاليات ولهذا ترى ان النسبه تصبح100% لانها التقدم الافتراضي اما النسخه الثانيه التي عملناها اي update schedule فهي النسخه التي تقوم بتطبيق التقدم الحقيقي عليها وهذه النسخه هي التي تستخدم معها schedule .
> لذلك لا يجوز ان تستخدم apply actual مع نسخه البرنامج التي تطبق عليها التقدم الفعلي.
> ملاحظه اخيره وهي انك عند عمل النسختين للبرنامج الزمني فيجب ان تربط نسخه البرنامج من نوعupdate schedule مع الbase line schedule ومع planned scheduleذلك بعمل2 targetsفي البرنامج ذو النسخه update scheduleارجو ان يكون الشرح وافي


 ممكن تستخدم لهذا الغرض و لكن هناك الupdate schedule ممكن تستخدم احسن من هذا لهذا الغرض


----------



## Elassal1 (29 مايو 2009)

وصلني هذا السؤال :
لدي سؤال يهمني وهو كيف اقوم بعمل اوزان للانشطه اعني ما هو المبدا الذي اعتمده لتوليد هذه الاوزان وهل في حياتك العمليه تستخدم هذه الطريقه فعلا واذا كنت تستخدمها فكيف وبالتفصيل اذا امكن 
*هناك سؤال اخر عندما اريد ان احمل الانشطه بالكميات او حتى الكلفه اواجه مشكله وهي ان تقسيم الانشطه للمشروع لدي في البرنامج الزمني ليس هو نفسه التقيم المتبع في البي او كيو مثلا في البي او كيو في قائمه السوبر ستركجر يتم ذكر الاعمده وتعطى الكميه والسعر ولكن في البرنامج الزمني الذي عندي الاعمده تكون مقسمه حسب الطوابق طبعا هذا المثال سهل لان اعرف ستقول نقسم على عدد الطوابق لنعرف عدد الاعمده بكل طابق لكن هذا لا يسري على كل البنود مثلا البلوك وورك يعطى ككميه كليه وانا اظل حائره كيف سأقسم بالتساوي على عدد الطوابق لان هذا لايعطيني صوره حقيقيه فماذا افعل الذي اقوم به حقيقه هو اني بدلا من ذلك احسب مساحه البناء لكل طابق واعمل نسبه مئويه لكل طابق من النسبه الكليه ولكن المشكله ان هذه العمليه مطوله لكل البنود وتاخذ مني وقت طويل بالاضافه لذلك فهي تحتاج ان اقوم بتعديل الكميات بحيث اتاكد انها بمجموعها تساوي الكميه الكليه هذا طبعا لكل بند من البنود ولذلك اردت ان أسالك كيف تقوم بتحميل الكميات والكلف ايضا لان الامر نفسه يسري عليها*​


----------



## Elassal1 (29 مايو 2009)

elassal1 قال:


> وصلني هذا السؤال :
> لدي سؤال يهمني وهو كيف اقوم بعمل اوزان للانشطه اعني ما هو المبدا الذي اعتمده لتوليد هذه الاوزان وهل في حياتك العمليه تستخدم هذه الطريقه فعلا واذا كنت تستخدمها فكيف وبالتفصيل اذا امكن
> 
> *هناك سؤال اخر عندما اريد ان احمل الانشطه بالكميات او حتى الكلفه اواجه مشكله وهي ان تقسيم الانشطه للمشروع لدي في البرنامج الزمني ليس هو نفسه التقيم المتبع في البي او كيو مثلا في البي او كيو في قائمه السوبر ستركجر يتم ذكر الاعمده وتعطى الكميه والسعر ولكن في البرنامج الزمني الذي عندي الاعمده تكون مقسمه حسب الطوابق طبعا هذا المثال سهل لان اعرف ستقول نقسم على عدد الطوابق لنعرف عدد الاعمده بكل طابق لكن هذا لا يسري على كل البنود مثلا البلوك وورك يعطى ككميه كليه وانا اظل حائره كيف سأقسم بالتساوي على عدد الطوابق لان هذا لايعطيني صوره حقيقيه فماذا افعل الذي اقوم به حقيقه هو اني بدلا من ذلك احسب مساحه البناء لكل طابق واعمل نسبه مئويه لكل طابق من النسبه الكليه ولكن المشكله ان هذه العمليه مطوله لكل البنود وتاخذ مني وقت طويل بالاضافه لذلك فهي تحتاج ان اقوم بتعديل الكميات بحيث اتاكد انها بمجموعها تساوي الكميه الكليه هذا طبعا لكل بند من البنود ولذلك اردت ان أسالك كيف تقوم بتحميل الكميات والكلف ايضا لان الامر نفسه يسري عليها*​


 و كانت هذه هي الاجابة:


بالنسبة لموضوع الاوزان فان هناك طرق عدة :
1- اما عن طريق اتفاق بين الطرفين حسب صعوبة النشاط فمثلا نقول ان الوحدة لاصعب الانشطة و لتكن الخرسانة المسلحة ستكون بخمسة وحدات و الوحدة لاسهل نشاط تكون 1 و يتراوح الباقي بين هذا و ذاك و نحمل الانشطة كلها و تحسب نسبة إنجاز المشروع ككل او اي جزء قيه بالقيمة المكتسبة لهذا المورد الذي حملنا به كل الانشطة. 

2- عن طريق المدة الزمنية لكل نشاط بحيث ياخذ قيمة بنسبة ايامه لمجموع ايام الانشطة كلها و ليس مدة المشروع 

3- بنسبة تكلفته بالنسبة لتكلفة المشروع ككل 
و بالنسبة لي افضل الطريقة الاولي ثم الثانية و احاول ان اتفادي الثالثة. 

ما اقوم به هو بالضبط ما تقومين به و لكن لجعل اي شخص ممن يقومون بحساب الكميات يحسب لي كل شئ بالتفصيل و من الرسومات لان ده مش شغلتنا كمهندسين تخطيط و لان هذه هي الطريقة الصحيحة فلا تملي ابدا من إتباع الاسلوب الدقيق​


----------



## Elassal1 (29 مايو 2009)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم اقوم بتوضيح ازمان توقف بعض الانشطة عن طريق date . اذا كان عندي عدة مرات للتوقف اي ان يبدا التوقف يوم 1-1-09 وينتهي يوم 1-5-09 ثم يكون هناك توقف اخر يبدا من يوم 1-10-09 وينتهي 1-12-09 كيف اقوم باظهار هذا التوقف


الاول هو في الماضي و يمكن إظهاره كsuspension اما الثاني فهو في المستقبل فيلزم تكسير النشاط


----------



## Elassal1 (29 مايو 2009)

samehgheith قال:


> شكرا مهندس العسال علي اهتمامك ولكن انا اريد نموذج تقرير لأي مشروع للأطلاع عليه
> و للتوضيح فان المشروع المطلوب مني عمل تقارير اسبوعية وشهرية له هو مشروع انشاء جامعة


عزيزي سامح صعب جدا ما تطلبه بالنسبة لي لان كل المشاريع التي عندي لست مصرح بطرح تقاريرها لو ممكن احد من اعضاء المنتدي ان يساعد اكون شاكرا


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (29 مايو 2009)

Dear Mr. Elassal,

what is the best way to update the baseline, not the current schedule?
and why do we need store period performance

Thanks and regards


----------



## samehgheith (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا مهندس العسال 
وانا مقدر ان التقارير اللي تحت ايدك امانة وربنا يبارك فيك وكفاية تعبك ومجهودك في المنتدي وكلامي ده من القلب فعلا


----------



## Elassal1 (30 مايو 2009)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> Dear Mr. Elassal,
> 
> what is the best way to update the baseline, not the current schedule?
> and why do we need store period performance
> ...


the best way is to make store period performance and then apply update schedule.
we need store period performance in the previous issue and also we have to apply it every week after the update to have the same distibution of the actual curves if we need to draw any of them from the primavera file direct at any time because you will not have the same result if you didn't apply it


----------



## tarigtom (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور كثير كنت احتاج لمثل هذا العمل وفقك الله


----------



## maher-mohamed (1 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم مهندس احمد 
ارجو مزيد من التوضيح عن كيفيه عمل فترة التوقف suspension


----------



## Elassal1 (2 يونيو 2009)

maher-mohamed قال:


> اخى الكريم مهندس احمد
> ارجو مزيد من التوضيح عن كيفيه عمل فترة التوقف suspension


لا افهم التوضيح الذي تريده هل من الممكن ان تكتب لي ماذا تفهم عنه و ماذا تريد بالضبط؟


----------



## Elassal1 (2 يونيو 2009)

*بريمافيرا 6*

احببت ان ابشر اخواني و ضيوفي في هذه الصفحة ان الله عز و جل وفقني الي إنهاء تسجيل تعليم بريمافيرا 6 بالصوت و الصورة و جاري الان بداية تسجيل حقوق الطبع للبدء في نشرها عن طريق المجموعة المصرية الهندسية ( بصمة) و هي تحتوي علي كل اسرار بريمافيرا 6 اتمني من الله الا اكون قد نسيت شيئا.


----------



## المأمون (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اود ان استفسر عن التقويم في البرايمفيرا كيف اقوم بادخال عدد ساعات العمل مثلا العمل لمدة ستة ايام على اساس اليوم 8 ساعات كيف اقوم بادخال ال8 ساعات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Elassal1 (3 يونيو 2009)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم اود ان استفسر عن التقويم في البرايمفيرا كيف اقوم بادخال عدد ساعات العمل مثلا العمل لمدة ستة ايام على اساس اليوم 8 ساعات كيف اقوم بادخال ال8 ساعات ؟؟؟؟


 الموضوع ده من موجود Work Hours / day


----------



## المأمون (3 يونيو 2009)

elassal1 قال:


> الموضوع ده من موجود work hours / day



ارجو ان تعذرني ولكن هل يمكن ان توضح طريقة الادخال اكثر


----------



## Elassal1 (4 يونيو 2009)

المأمون قال:


> ارجو ان تعذرني ولكن هل يمكن ان توضح طريقة الادخال اكثر


تقوم بانشاء calendar جديدة و ستجد ان هناك (work hours\day) ثم بعد ذلك علي كل نشاط تحدد له تلك الcalendar التي انشئتها .


----------



## bilal_izaddin (6 يونيو 2009)

انا سعيد بمشاركتي معكم ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط هل هناك طريقة لأدخال الكلف للأنشطة بصورة مباشرة دون اللجوء للموارد فكما نعلم انه في المشاريع سوف يتم تسعير الفقرات ولا يتم التطرق للموارد وخصوصا من ناحية المالك،علما ان هذا كان نتوفرا في الاصدار السابق 3.1 وكان من الممكن انشاء حسابين مثلا حساب للمالك وحساب للمقاول عن طريق cost accounts ولكن في الاصدار الجديد يتوفر الامر ذاته ولكن يختلف في التطبيق 


أرجو الجواب الوافي ولكم جزيل الشكر

Eng.Bilal
IRAQ


----------



## Elassal1 (7 يونيو 2009)

bilal_izaddin قال:


> انا سعيد بمشاركتي معكم ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط هل هناك طريقة لأدخال الكلف للأنشطة بصورة مباشرة دون اللجوء للموارد فكما نعلم انه في المشاريع سوف يتم تسعير الفقرات ولا يتم التطرق للموارد وخصوصا من ناحية المالك،علما ان هذا كان نتوفرا في الاصدار السابق 3.1 وكان من الممكن انشاء حسابين مثلا حساب للمالك وحساب للمقاول عن طريق cost accounts ولكن في الاصدار الجديد يتوفر الامر ذاته ولكن يختلف في التطبيق
> 
> 
> أرجو الجواب الوافي ولكم جزيل الشكر
> ...


قلت ان الاصدار الجديد يتوافر فيه الامر ذاته و لكن يختلف التطبيق هل انت لا تفهم كيف تطبقه ام انك تريد طريقة جديدة ؟


----------



## bilal_izaddin (7 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز 
المشكلة انه في الاصدار السادس عندما تنشأ حساب جديد cost account لا تستطيع ادخال سعره في تفاصيل الفقرة فهل من طريقة لأدخال الاسعار لحساب ما وهل هناك طريقة بديلة من دون انشاء الموارد 
وشكرا على الرد


----------



## المأمون (9 يونيو 2009)

Elassal1 قال:


> تقوم بانشاء calendar جديدة و ستجد ان هناك (work hours\day) ثم بعد ذلك علي كل نشاط تحدد له تلك الcalendar التي انشئتها .



السلام عليكم حاولت ولكني اعمل على p3 ولم اجد ذلك الخيار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Elassal1 (9 يونيو 2009)

bilal_izaddin قال:


> اخي العزيز
> المشكلة انه في الاصدار السادس عندما تنشأ حساب جديد cost account لا تستطيع ادخال سعره في تفاصيل الفقرة فهل من طريقة لأدخال الاسعار لحساب ما وهل هناك طريقة بديلة من دون انشاء الموارد
> وشكرا على الرد


دائما اؤكد اني افضل تحميل تكلفة المشروع عن طريق اضافة مورد جديد يسمي cost و نبدا في تحميله budget cost و تحديد cost account الذي تريده له .


----------



## eqramy (13 يونيو 2009)

السؤال
كيف يتم عمل الـrcover plane لمشروع متاخر كتير ومضغوط وظاهر فية عوم سالب كبير؟


----------



## bilal_izaddin (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك فكرة جيدة وقد نجحت معي بالفعل


----------



## arch_mazen (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة
قمت بتنصيب البريمافيرا 6 ووجدت أن هناك مشاريع جاهزة مدرجة فيه
قمت عن طريق الخطأ بالذهاب للوح المشاريع والنقر بزر اليمين و اختيار حذف
تفاجأت أن المشاريع الجاهوة كلها حذفت 
أ‘دت تنصيب بريمافيرا 6 من جديد
لكن هذه المشاريع ظلت محذوفةخير
السؤال 
كيف استطيع استعادة هذه المشاريع الجاهزة مرة اخرى
وجزاكم الله الف


----------



## Elassal1 (15 يونيو 2009)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم حاولت ولكني اعمل على p3 ولم اجد ذلك الخيار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عزيزي هذا الاختيار موجود في بريمافيرا 6 وحدها و لعمل ذلك في بريمافيرا 3 تقوم بحساب مدد الانشطة بناء علي عدد ساعات عمل معينة في اليوم و ما يتعدي ذلك يحسب كيوم جديد او تقوم بزيادة الموارد عليه لتتناسب مع المدة المطلوبة. مع ملاحظة ان بريمافيرا لا تقبل بكسور اليوم و لذلك يجب عليك التقريب.


----------



## Elassal1 (15 يونيو 2009)

arch_mazen قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو المساعدة
> قمت بتنصيب البريمافيرا 6 ووجدت أن هناك مشاريع جاهزة مدرجة فيه
> قمت عن طريق الخطأ بالذهاب للوح المشاريع والنقر بزر اليمين و اختيار حذف
> ...


عليك باعادة إنزال قاعدة البيانات و ليس البريمافيرا


----------



## Elassal1 (15 يونيو 2009)

eqramy قال:


> السؤال
> كيف يتم عمل الـrcover plane لمشروع متاخر كتير ومضغوط وظاهر فية عوم سالب كبير؟


 يعتمد هذا علي الموارد المتاحة او التعديل في ترتيب العمل و لذلك نقوم بانهاء الانشطة المستمرة حاليا و لكل نشاط منتهي نضبف نشاط جديد نحمله بالباقي من الموارد المطلوبة للانشطة المنتهية و بالطبع نقوم بطرح تلك الكميات من الانشطة المنتهية . ثم نقوم بتربيط الانشطة الجديدة و الانشطة القديمة التي لم تبدا بعد حسب الموارد و ترتيب الشغل.
هذا باختصار كبير لان هذا الموضوع كبير جدا.


----------



## arch_mazen (15 يونيو 2009)

Elassal1 قال:


> عليك باعادة إنزال قاعدة البيانات و ليس البريمافيرا


 
اخي الكريم
ارجو ان تتفضل علي بالشرح كيف أعيد إنزال قاعدة البيانات
علماً أني ازلت كل البرامج sql التي تم تنصيبها مع البريمافيرا

وبقيتكريم أواجه نفس المشكلة
فهل من حل أخي الكريم Elassal


----------



## Elassal1 (19 يونيو 2009)

arch_mazen قال:


> اخي الكريم
> ارجو ان تتفضل علي بالشرح كيف أعيد إنزال قاعدة البيانات
> علماً أني ازلت كل البرامج sql التي تم تنصيبها مع البريمافيرا
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز عند تشغيل البريمافيرا تجد عدة اختيارات منها other tools ثم عند الدخول ستجد اختيارين timesheet و install database نختار database ثم اثناء التنزيل نغير اسم الdatabase مثلا PMDB1 .
ثم عند أعادة فتح البريمافيرا بدلا من الخول و كتلبة admin نختار database ثم نعمل connect للdatabase الجديدة ثم نفتح البرنامج.


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (20 يونيو 2009)

Dear Elassal,

How to generate graphical reports in P6 like, Histograms and S-Curves

Regards


----------



## Elassal1 (20 يونيو 2009)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> Dear Elassal,
> 
> How to generate graphical reports in P6 like, Histograms and S-Curves
> 
> Regards


from tracking you can specify the resource you need and the wbs you want to produce the curve for .


----------



## tawq (20 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم على هذا النقاش الرائع انا جديده على هذا الموقع واتوقع ان اكون متابعه دائمه له لان النقاش فيه مثمر ويؤدي الى نتائج ملموسه


----------



## rmimz (29 يونيو 2009)

I work in railway field and i'm project planner , i serach any exemple for railway project schedule in P6 or P3. thnak you


----------



## Elassal1 (29 يونيو 2009)

*i will try*



rmimz قال:


> I work in railway field and i'm project planner , i serach any exemple for railway project schedule in P6 or P3. thnak you


i can support you to make the plan but i don't have any schedule for railway but i will search for you.


----------



## rmimz (30 يونيو 2009)

thank you my freind, yes i search for railway WBS optimised (Engineering, Procurment, Construction) EPC please because it's not simlar with Oil & Gas project. and we havn't an experience in this field. ,


----------



## Elassal1 (1 يوليو 2009)

rmimz قال:


> thank you my freind, yes i search for railway wbs optimised (engineering, procurment, construction) epc please because it's not simlar with oil & gas project. And we havn't an experience in this field. ,


انا ممكن اتحصل علي مشروع مترو و لكن محتاج شوية وقت لان اللي ممكن يجيبه في اجازة و مش حيرجع قبل 13 يوليو


----------



## هديل كريم (1 يوليو 2009)

elassal1 قال:


> احببت ان ابشر اخواني و ضيوفي في هذه الصفحة ان الله عز و جل وفقني الي إنهاء تسجيل تعليم بريمافيرا 6 بالصوت و الصورة و جاري الان بداية تسجيل حقوق الطبع للبدء في نشرها عن طريق المجموعة المصرية الهندسية ( بصمة) و هي تحتوي علي كل اسرار بريمافيرا 6 اتمني من الله الا اكون قد نسيت شيئا.


 
مبروك اخي العزيز سوف ننتظرها وانا متاكده انها ستكون مفيده عسى الله ان يجزيك عنها خير الجزاء ولكن هل هذه الشركه توزع هنا في الامارات ام انه فقط في مصر


----------



## Elassal1 (1 يوليو 2009)

hadeel karim قال:


> مبروك اخي العزيز سوف ننتظرها وانا متاكده انها ستكون مفيده عسى الله ان يجزيك عنها خير الجزاء ولكن هل هذه الشركه توزع هنا في الامارات ام انه فقط في مصر


 ان شاء الله في جميع الدول العربية


----------



## فانوس العرب (2 يوليو 2009)

إلى كل الأخوة الأعزاء أنا عندى سؤال بسيط......بالنسبة للresources فى شاشة الunit&price فى خانة الprice/time ما هى القيمة التى نكتبها فيها؟يعنى مثلا لو أنا بأتكلم عن "الرمل" وثمن المتر من الرمل 25جنيه فأنا هكتب ايه فى لخانة ديه لأنى بصراحة محتار جدا ومش فاهم الجزئية ديه؟
وبعدين عندى سؤال تانى برضه فى نفس الجزئية:طب لو كان البند بالمقطوعية مثلا مقاول خرسانة وهياخد على كل خرسانة المبنى رقم ثابت مثلا 50ألف جنيه يبقى هنعمله ازاى وهاكتب ايه فى الخانة بتاعت الprice/time?


----------



## Elassal1 (2 يوليو 2009)

فانوس العرب قال:


> إلى كل الأخوة الأعزاء أنا عندى سؤال بسيط......بالنسبة للresources فى شاشة الunit&price فى خانة الprice/time ما هى القيمة التى نكتبها فيها؟يعنى مثلا لو أنا بأتكلم عن "الرمل" وثمن المتر من الرمل 25جنيه فأنا هكتب ايه فى لخانة ديه لأنى بصراحة محتار جدا ومش فاهم الجزئية ديه؟
> وبعدين عندى سؤال تانى برضه فى نفس الجزئية:طب لو كان البند بالمقطوعية مثلا مقاول خرسانة وهياخد على كل خرسانة المبنى رقم ثابت مثلا 50ألف جنيه يبقى هنعمله ازاى وهاكتب ايه فى الخانة بتاعت الprice/time?


تكتب في الخانة 25 عشان لو كتبت budget quantities مثلا 1000 فالبرنامج حيحسب التكلفة 25000 .
اما لو ان هناك مقاول خرسانة فعليك ان تضع مورد له وحدة قياس m3 و تضع له سعر الوحدة حاصل قسم المبلغ الكلي و هو 50000 علي الbudget quantities للخرسانة


----------



## rmimz (3 يوليو 2009)

baraka allaho fik khoya assal


----------



## فانوس العرب (5 يوليو 2009)

[FONT=&quot]الأخوة الأعزاء سوف اتعبكم معى فى سؤالى التالى إلى حد ما:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1- بالنسبة لعمل ال[/FONT]updating[FONT=&quot] للمشروع ماهو الفرق بين تحديث بيانات المشروع يدويا وبين أن نطبق خاصية ال[/FONT]auto compute actuals[FONT=&quot]....برجاء توضيح ذلك بشىء من التفصيل.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2- عند عمل ال[/FONT]updating[FONT=&quot]ما هو الفرق بين أختيار النسبة المئوية "[/FONT]complete type[FONT=&quot]" سواء [/FONT]duration[FONT=&quot] أو [/FONT]unit[FONT=&quot] أو [/FONT]physical[FONT=&quot] وما هى الطريقة الأفضل فيهم،و هل مصطلح ال [/FONT]weight activity,driving resource[FONT=&quot] لهما استخدام أو علاقة هنا عند عمل ال[/FONT]update[FONT=&quot] أم لا وإذا كانت هناك علاقة فما هى وكيف يمكن استخدامها وأرجو التوضيح بمثال لأنه أقدر على توصيل المعلومة من السرد فقط[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولكل من يجيبنى على أسئلتى له جزيل الشكر منى والتقدير وليكرمه الله على علمه ومساعدته لغيره
[/FONT]


----------



## فانوس العرب (5 يوليو 2009)

*معلهش* أنا أسئلتى كترت بس أنا معتمد بصراحة على الكوماندوز بتوع البريمافيرا اللى ماليين المنتدى.....والسؤال بتاعى المرة هوه كلمة ورد غطاها....1- حد يعرف أيه هوه "top-down estimation" فى البريمافيرا وأيه فايدته فيها؟
2- ما هى ال"cost control techniques" الموجودة فى برنامج البريمافيرا؟
وبس كده خلاص أنا شطبت


----------



## Elassal1 (7 يوليو 2009)

فانوس العرب قال:


> *معلهش* أنا أسئلتى كترت بس أنا معتمد بصراحة على الكوماندوز بتوع البريمافيرا اللى ماليين المنتدى.....والسؤال بتاعى المرة هوه كلمة ورد غطاها....1- حد يعرف أيه هوه "top-down estimation" فى البريمافيرا وأيه فايدته فيها؟
> 2- ما هى ال"cost control techniques" الموجودة فى برنامج البريمافيرا؟
> وبس كده خلاص أنا شطبت


1- الملف المرفق يشرح الموضوع .
2- هناك عدة ادوات للcost control اما الtechniques فهي في التطبيق العملي و من هذه الادوات تحميل التكاليف in و out و كذلك الspend plan


----------



## فانوس العرب (8 يوليو 2009)

إلى أهل الخبرة أنا عندى سؤال صغير خالص.....
_1- دلوقتى انا بأشتغل فى الresourcesفى شاشة الunit & prices فى خانة الmax unit /time ونوع الresource اللى بدخله هوه بالمقطوعية وانا عرفت وحدة القياس بتاعته أنها lump sump ....جميل لحد كده...طيب يبقى أنا هاكتب أيه بقى فى خانة الmax unit /time؟يعنى هأقسم الresource على عدد أيام النشاط واكتب الناتج هنا ولا أيه(يعنى قصدى لو النشاط مدته 10 يوم يبقى هأقسم كمية الresourceاللى هوه بالمقطوعية وكميته تساوى 1 على مدة النشاط وهيه10 فيبقى هاكتب فى خانة الmax unit /time رقم 1/10 ولا أنا فاهم غلط)
2- دلوقتى واحنا بندخل الresourcesبنكتب السعر الحقيقى بتاعها اللى احنه بنشتريها بيه طيب أمال السعر بتاع الأكتفتى اللى هوه سعر المقايسة بيروح فين يعنى بنكتبه فين أو بنستفيد بيه أيه_؟
وشكرا لكل من أتعب نفسه ورد على استفساراتى السابقة والحالية وليضعها الله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## Elassal1 (9 يوليو 2009)

فانوس العرب قال:


> إلى أهل الخبرة أنا عندى سؤال صغير خالص.....
> _1- دلوقتى انا بأشتغل فى الresourcesفى شاشة الunit & prices فى خانة الmax unit /time ونوع الresource اللى بدخله هوه بالمقطوعية وانا عرفت وحدة القياس بتاعته أنها lump sump ....جميل لحد كده...طيب يبقى أنا هاكتب أيه بقى فى خانة الmax unit /time؟يعنى هأقسم الresource على عدد أيام النشاط واكتب الناتج هنا ولا أيه(يعنى قصدى لو النشاط مدته 10 يوم يبقى هأقسم كمية الresourceاللى هوه بالمقطوعية وكميته تساوى 1 على مدة النشاط وهيه10 فيبقى هاكتب فى خانة الmax unit /time رقم 1/10 ولا أنا فاهم غلط)_
> _2- دلوقتى واحنا بندخل الresourcesبنكتب السعر الحقيقى بتاعها اللى احنه بنشتريها بيه طيب أمال السعر بتاع الأكتفتى اللى هوه سعر المقايسة بيروح فين يعنى بنكتبه فين أو بنستفيد بيه أيه_؟
> وشكرا لكل من أتعب نفسه ورد على استفساراتى السابقة والحالية وليضعها الله فى ميزان حسناته


اولا انا عاجبني اسلوبك بتاع ( سؤال صغير خالص و انا خلاص خلصت ) بصراحة دمك خفيف . و يا ريت اقدر اتعرف عليك.
1- بالنسبة للسؤال الاول يجب ان تعلم فائدة max unit \ time الا و هي في حالة عمل levelling للموارد و ده موضوع كبير جدا و فيه بتضع اكبر كمية يمكن ان توفرها من هذا المورد و اعتقد ان مفيش حد فينا كتير بيشتغل علي موارد زي ديه و عشان كده انا افضل ان لا نحددها الا لو ان هناك فعلا مورد له حد اقصي و يكون شئ معلوم لا محسوب.
2- هذا الموضوع يتوقف علي من تقدم له المشروع فان شئ خارجي فانك تضع سعر المقايسة اما ان كان داخلي فانك تضع الاثنين عن طريق اضافة مورد معين يسمي cash in و تحدد له سعر المقايسة و علي الموارد الاخري تحدد سعر التكلفة .


----------



## فانوس العرب (9 يوليو 2009)

:84:الأخ العزيز"العسال"...
ألف شكر يا باشا على مجامتك الحلوة ديه ... بصراحة أخجلتم تواضعنا.... وبرضه ألف شكر تانى على ردودك المفيدة جدا على أسئلتى"الصوغنتوتة خالص" اللى دايما صاحية فى دماغى ومدوخانى معاها ومبتهداش إلا أما بلاقى ليها حل ومعلهش أنا دايما تاعبك كده معايا
وبعدين ده احنا ياباشا اللى ينولنا الشرف بالتعرف عليك...أنا مهندس مصرى تخصص مدنى بأعمل فى مجال أدارة المشروعات فى مجال المقاولات ولسه داخل مجال التخطيط قريب....شكلى كده بأرغى كتير ولا أيه....:84:


----------



## Elassal (9 يوليو 2009)

لا يا سيدي لا رغي و لا حاجة و احنا تحت امرك و امر اسئلتك الصغنتوتة .
بس انت اسمك ايه ؟ و داخل مصر و لا خارجها؟


----------



## فانوس العرب (9 يوليو 2009)

الزميل الجميل العسال...الف شكر يا باشا على ردك على اسئلتى وعلى رغبتك فى التعارف بس انا هأسألك على حاجة بس مش فاهما فى كلامك وبعدين نكمل اجتماعيات التعارف"على فكرة انت مقلتليش اى حاجة عنك خالص"
المهم انا سؤالى عن موضوع الcash in وهو كالتالى :
أنت قلت: الموضوع يتوقف علي من تقدم له المشروع فان شئ خارجي فانك تضع سعر المقايسة اما ان كان داخلي فانك تضع الاثنين عن طريق اضافة مورد معين يسمي cash in و تحدد له سعر المقايسة و علي الموارد الاخري تحدد سعر التكلفة
أنا شايف ان الطريقة ديه أسهل بكتير بس أنا مش فاهم أطبقها ازاى دلوقتى؟....أو بص أنا عندى فكرة محدودة هأشرحهالك وقولى صح ولا لأه ...بص ياسيدى أنا بعد ما هأحمل الاكتفتى بالريسورسز بتاعته مش هأحط سعر فيها"أنا بأتكلم عن أنى لسه بأعمل البازلاين"وبعدين هأضيف لكل أكتفتى ريسورس اسمه كاش ان وهأحط فيه سعر المقايسة للأكتفتى...جميل...طيب بص على اللى جاى
من المفروض بقى انى هأضيف السعر الحقيقى فى الريسورسز اللى ضيفتها لما اجى اعمل اب دات ... جميل...طيب معنى كده بقى أن الاكتفتى هايبقى سعره عمال بيزيد فى كل مرة بأعمل فيها اب دات لأنى هاجمع الريسورس اللى اسمه كاش ان على باقى الريسورسز اللى باضيف سعرها فى الاب دات...مش كده ولا ايه؟؟ 
ولا هوه المفروض فى الطريقة ديه أن بعد ما احفظ المشروع التارجت واجى اعمل الاب دات أقوم حاذف من المشروع "الكارنت" قيمة الريسورس اللى اسمه "كاش ان" ولا ايه؟؟؟؟
ياريت تفهمنى عشان انا ابتديت اتلخبط كده


----------



## Elassal (11 يوليو 2009)

فانوس العرب قال:


> الزميل الجميل العسال...الف شكر يا باشا على ردك على اسئلتى وعلى رغبتك فى التعارف بس انا هأسألك على حاجة بس مش فاهما فى كلامك وبعدين نكمل اجتماعيات التعارف"على فكرة انت مقلتليش اى حاجة عنك خالص"
> المهم انا سؤالى عن موضوع الcash in وهو كالتالى :
> أنت قلت: الموضوع يتوقف علي من تقدم له المشروع فان شئ خارجي فانك تضع سعر المقايسة اما ان كان داخلي فانك تضع الاثنين عن طريق اضافة مورد معين يسمي cash in و تحدد له سعر المقايسة و علي الموارد الاخري تحدد سعر التكلفة
> أنا شايف ان الطريقة ديه أسهل بكتير بس أنا مش فاهم أطبقها ازاى دلوقتى؟....أو بص أنا عندى فكرة محدودة هأشرحهالك وقولى صح ولا لأه ...بص ياسيدى أنا بعد ما هأحمل الاكتفتى بالريسورسز بتاعته مش هأحط سعر فيها"أنا بأتكلم عن أنى لسه بأعمل البازلاين"وبعدين هأضيف لكل أكتفتى ريسورس اسمه كاش ان وهأحط فيه سعر المقايسة للأكتفتى...جميل...طيب بص على اللى جاى
> ...



اولا لازم تفهم حاجة مهمة الا وهي انك لازم تقدر تفرق من الجدول الزمني بين cash in و cash out يعني ممكن حضرتك تعمل موردين اسمهم كده و تحمل كل واحد فيهم بقيمته و لما تيجي تحسب تقاريرك تتطلع كل واحد لوحده و لو عايز تقدم حاجة للمالك فكل اللي عليك عمله انك تشيل من النسخة اللي انت حتقدمها cash out و خلاص .
اما انا كان قصدي المرة اللي فاتت انك علي كل مورد من الموارد زي مثلا الحديد نضيف سعره عليه و الخشب و هكذا و كمان نضيف المورد اللي اسمه cash in و نكتب سعر المقايسة بس لو حبيت تقدمه يبقي لازم تشيل تكلفة كل مورد من الموارد الموجودة الا طبعا cash in و دي عملية مرهقة جدا و ممكن تولد اخطاء.

و علي فكرة موضوع تغير قيمة الموارد او تكلفتها اثناء عملية التحديث ( update ) يتوقف علي عدة عوامل اهمها نوع العقد contract type . فخلي بالك قوي من الموضوع ده.


----------



## المأمون (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اهل الديار........ هناك رسالة اصحت تظهر لي مؤخرا عند العمل على البرنامج بحيث لا استطيع ان اغير اي شئ او اعمل Schedule or any thing, its as followes(proj enviroment varible is too long)??????*


----------



## Elassal (15 يوليو 2009)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اهل الديار........ هناك رسالة اصحت تظهر لي مؤخرا عند العمل على البرنامج بحيث لا استطيع ان اغير اي شئ او اعمل Schedule or any thing, its as followes(proj enviroment varible is too long)??????*



the problem that you are saving the project in a long path in your computer 
so you just have to bring to a short path


----------



## هديل كريم (15 يوليو 2009)

elassal قال:


> the problem that you are saving the project in a long path in your computer
> so you just have to bring to a short path


 
اللي قاله الاخ العسال صحيح حيث ان هذه الحاله حصلت معي والسبب ان البرنامج موضوع داخل فولدر الذي بدوره داخل فولدر اخر وهذا من ضمن مجموعه اخرى من الفولدرات ....يعني الحل انك تعمل فولدر ليه لوحده وتطلعه من هذي الفولدرات وحيشتغل ان شاء الله


----------



## المأمون (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكورني اخواني على الاجابة ربنا يزيدكم من علمه ان شاء الله


----------



## المأمون (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم. نشاط (أ) مدته 50 يوم يحتاج لاكماله ال 20 عامل مع العلم بان هناك نشاط اخر يبدا معه وسوف يعمل ال20 عامل بينهما كيف يتم اضافة 20 عامل في بند الresource للنشاط (ا)


----------



## Elassal (18 يوليو 2009)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم. نشاط (أ) مدته 50 يوم يحتاج لاكماله ال 20 عامل مع العلم بان هناك نشاط اخر يبدا معه وسوف يعمل ال20 عامل بينهما كيف يتم اضافة 20 عامل في بند الresource للنشاط (ا)



تضع للنشاط 10 عمال لليوم لان ما فهمته من شرحك ان ال 20 عامل سوف يعملون نص المدة في هذا النشاط و النصف الاخر في نشاط اخر .


----------



## المأمون (18 يوليو 2009)

Elassal قال:


> تضع للنشاط 10 عمال لليوم لان ما فهمته من شرحك ان ال 20 عامل سوف يعملون نص المدة في هذا النشاط و النصف الاخر في نشاط اخر .



السلام عليكم اخي العسال .
20 عامل هي الحوجة الكلية لاكمال النشاط في 50 يوم فهل اقوم بادخالها ك budget وادع البرنامج يحسب النسبة باليوم


----------



## Elassal (19 يوليو 2009)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العسال .
> 20 عامل هي الحوجة الكلية لاكمال النشاط في 50 يوم فهل اقوم بادخالها ك budget وادع البرنامج يحسب النسبة باليوم



بالطبع هو حل سليم و يجب ان تعرف ان البرنامج سيحسب استهلاك خطي لهذا المورد علي هذا النشاط


----------



## المأمون (19 يوليو 2009)

Elassal قال:


> بالطبع هو حل سليم و يجب ان تعرف ان البرنامج سيحسب استهلاك خطي لهذا المورد علي هذا النشاط



السلام عليكم. ساقوم بهذا الخيار ان شاء الله مع العلم انني انفذه في تجهيز baseline programmفهل تعتقد انه سوف تقابلني بعض المشكلات مع هذا البرنامج عند الupdate


----------



## Elassal (20 يوليو 2009)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم. ساقوم بهذا الخيار ان شاء الله مع العلم انني انفذه في تجهيز baseline programmفهل تعتقد انه سوف تقابلني بعض المشكلات مع هذا البرنامج عند الupdate



في هذه النقطة اعتقد لا لاني لم اطلع علي باقي الجدول الزمني .
و لكن ما ستقابله هو شئ يحتاج الي فهم و ليس مشكلة و هو انك عند عمل الupdate لن يسير الجدول الزمني حسب المخطط بحذافيره ( out of sequence ) و إذا نظرت الي احتياجاتك من الموارد ممكن ان تجد انها اكثر من المخطط و لمن هذا ليس الزام لانك ستجد ان هناك انشطة عليها سماحية ( float ) مما لا يلزمك في البدء في هذه الانشطة خلال تلك الفترة.


----------



## uth82 (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا استاذ عسال على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
سؤال : لماذا البريمافيرا عند عمل اي تحديث لمشروع معين (update)يضع تاريخ البداية المبكرة(erly start) لكل العمليات التي بدأت, يضعه نفس تاريخ التحديث(Data Date)
م.عثمان


----------



## معتزابراهيم (21 يوليو 2009)

:75:جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل الذى سوف ينفع الناس " خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه":75:


----------



## معتزابراهيم (21 يوليو 2009)

عندى سؤال فى بريمافيرا 6 
(كيفية نقل eps لمشروع معين من كمبيوتر لكمبيوتر وذلك فى حالة كبر المشروع نعمل فى نفس المشروع على أكثر من كمبيوتر ) 
جزاك الله خيراً أحى العسال


----------



## Elassal (21 يوليو 2009)

uth82 قال:


> شكرا استاذ عسال على هذه المعلومات القيمة
> سؤال : لماذا البريمافيرا عند عمل اي تحديث لمشروع معين (update)يضع تاريخ البداية المبكرة(erly start) لكل العمليات التي بدأت, يضعه نفس تاريخ التحديث(Data Date)
> م.عثمان



لا تظهر early start او early finish و لكن إظهر Start او Finish .


----------



## Elassal (21 يوليو 2009)

معتزابراهيم قال:


> عندى سؤال فى بريمافيرا 6
> (كيفية نقل eps لمشروع معين من كمبيوتر لكمبيوتر وذلك فى حالة كبر المشروع نعمل فى نفس المشروع على أكثر من كمبيوتر )
> جزاك الله خيراً أحى العسال


يحتاج هذا للتعامل مع الSQL كلها عن طريق فتح برنامج SQL و عمل Backup من الداتاباز كلها


----------



## omer_d (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا عالموضوع نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## the poor to god (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ احمد العسال على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## uth82 (27 يوليو 2009)

استاذنا الكريم الرجاء ان كان بالامكان ان تزودنا بنماذج عن التقارير التي يمكن ان تصدر عن قسم التخطيط في شركة مقاولات مع شرح بسيط عنها


----------



## Elassal (30 يوليو 2009)

uth82 قال:


> استاذنا الكريم الرجاء ان كان بالامكان ان تزودنا بنماذج عن التقارير التي يمكن ان تصدر عن قسم التخطيط في شركة مقاولات مع شرح بسيط عنها



اخي العزيز هذا الطلب يحتاج لي وقت طويل قليلا ان شاء الله تجده في اسطوانة بريمافيرا 6 التي ستصدر قريبا او اسطوانة التطبيقات التي تحت التجهيز.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 يوليو 2009)

*عزيزى عاشق البريمافيرا*

عزيزى عاشق البريمافيرا المهندس الكبير أحمد العسال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 منذ فتره لم نتكلم سواء على صفحات الملتقى أو من خلال الماسنجر قرأت آخر خبر عن أعمالك من خلال تصفح ملف التطبقات الذى أعتبره هو العياده الطبيه لملتقى المهندسين لكل من يشتكى من مشكله فى التطبيق للبرنامج جزاك الله ألف خير وفى إنتظار إصداراتك الجباره لإنى متشوق جدا" لإقتناء أعمالك والإستفاده منها ​


----------



## alaa.m (31 يوليو 2009)

*استفسار*

كيف يمكنني أن أستفيد وأفيد ان استطعت......انا جديد على الموقع وبدي مساعدة يا أخي


----------



## alaa.m (31 يوليو 2009)

أريد معرفة ما معنى موازنة المشارع في البريمافيرا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alaa.m (31 يوليو 2009)

]عزيزى عاشق البريمافيرا المهندس الكبيرأحمد العسال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وأنا في إنتظار إصداراتك الجباره لإنى متشوق جدا" لإقتناء أعمالك والإستفاده منها ​


----------



## Elassal (1 أغسطس 2009)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> عزيزى عاشق البريمافيرا المهندس الكبير أحمد العسال
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> منذ فتره لم نتكلم سواء على صفحات الملتقى أو من خلال الماسنجر قرأت آخر خبر عن أعمالك من خلال تصفح ملف التطبقات الذى أعتبره هو العياده الطبيه لملتقى المهندسين لكل من يشتكى من مشكله فى التطبيق للبرنامج جزاك الله ألف خير وفى إنتظار إصداراتك الجباره لإنى متشوق جدا" لإقتناء أعمالك والإستفاده منها ​



استاذي العزيز و استاذ الكثيرين محمود حازم عياد .
و الله ان نفسي لترضي لمجرد سماع صوتك او قراءة اي موضوع لك فما بالك بتلك الكلمات المجاملة التي شرفتني بها و التي اتمني ان اكون كفئ لها و التي لا اعتقد ان نفسي تريد اي تقييم معنوي بعده لفترة طويلة فجزاك الله خيرا عني .
ابشرك استاذي بانتهائي من تسجيل اسطوانات تعليم بريمافيرا 6 و لقد وفقني الله الي وضع كمية من المعلومات التي اعتقد انها دسمة و نحن الان في مرحلة تقييم الصوت و جودته فقد تحتاج الي اعادة تسجيل بعض الدروس و اعتقد انها ممكن ان تكون بين ايديكم بعد العيد او قبله بفترة وجيزة .
و ان شاء الله في انتظار نقدك البناء المتوقع منك دائما .


----------



## alaa.m (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفكرة


----------



## Elassal (15 أغسطس 2009)

*عذرا علي التاخير*



alaa.m قال:


> أريد معرفة ما معنى موازنة المشارع في البريمافيرا ولكم جزيل الشكر



اخي العزيز :
اولا عذرا علي التاخير و لكني لم الاحظ مشاركتك الا الان فارجو منك المعذرة .
بالنسبة لموضوع موازنة المشاريع في البريمافيرا فهو تحميل البريمافيرا بتكاليف المشروع داخلية و خارجية بحيث تستطيع معرفة حال هذا المشروع في اي لحظة ( خاسر ام رابح) سواء كان للمشروع كله او لاجزاء منه .

و تختلف درجة المعرفة و التفاصيل علي حسب درجة التفاصيل التي يتم تحميل البرنامج بها.


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (15 أغسطس 2009)

*ملف وورد*

اخى العزيز محمد العسال
انا اخوك احمد مهندس حديث فى التخطيط
اريد ان اشكرك على المجهود الرائع الذى تبذله فى مساعدة اخوانك الحديثى التخرج و قليلوا الخبره بمعلوماتك ووقتك
و اود ان اكلل مجهودك بانى قد جمعت كل الاسئله و اجاباتها فى ملف وورد و رفعها ع المنتدى لكى يستفيد الحديثون من المناقشه الطويله منذ بدء الموضوع.
ارجو ان يفيد الجميع
مع تحياتى:7:


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (15 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس احمد2007 قال:


> اخى العزيز محمد العسال
> انا اخوك احمد مهندس حديث فى التخطيط
> اريد ان اشكرك على المجهود الرائع الذى تبذله فى مساعدة اخوانك الحديثى التخرج و قليلوا الخبره بمعلوماتك ووقتك
> و اود ان اكلل مجهودك بانى قد جمعت كل الاسئله و اجاباتها فى ملف وورد و رفعها ع المنتدى لكى يستفيد الحديثون من المناقشه الطويله منذ بدء الموضوع.
> ...


 

أسأل الله ان يكون عملك هذا فى موازين حسناتك

واستأذنك للنشر


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (15 أغسطس 2009)

*استفسار*

زميلى العزيز
- اود ان اسألك على ملف يضم جميع معدلات الانتاج لجميع البنود لانى بصراحه بقابل المشكله ده عند عمل اى برنامج زمنى.
- اذا امكن شرح كيفيه عمل baseline لمشروع يعمل فى منتصفه مع مراعاة ان البنود للمشروع غير ثابته ووتغير يوميا و لا يوجد BOQ له و هل يصح ان اقوم بادخال نسب progress على الbase line بدون عمل base Line بمعنى اخر عمل update بدون base line
و لكم جزيل الشكر....


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (15 أغسطس 2009)

مع الشكر لكن يفضل اسال محمد العسال لانه صاحب المعلومه نفسها....


----------



## Elassal (16 أغسطس 2009)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> أسأل الله ان يكون عملك هذا فى موازين حسناتك
> 
> واستأذنك للنشر



اولا جزاكم الله خيرا علي الحرص علي نشر العلم.و اثابنا الله و إياكم و نفع بها .

ثانيا : لا مانع لدي و لكن بشرط ان تكون بصيغة pdf.


----------



## Elassal (16 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس احمد2007 قال:


> زميلى العزيز
> - اود ان اسألك على ملف يضم جميع معدلات الانتاج لجميع البنود لانى بصراحه بقابل المشكله ده عند عمل اى برنامج زمنى.
> - اذا امكن شرح كيفيه عمل baseline لمشروع يعمل فى منتصفه مع مراعاة ان البنود للمشروع غير ثابته ووتغير يوميا و لا يوجد BOQ له و هل يصح ان اقوم بادخال نسب progress على الbase line بدون عمل base Line بمعنى اخر عمل update بدون base line
> و لكم جزيل الشكر....



اولا الجدول الزمني الوحيد الذي تستخدم فيها جداول المعدلات بشكل مستقل هو الtender أما الجداول الزمنية للمشاريع فيجب ان تكون المعدلات من مهندسين التنفيذ لان كل مشروع له ظروفه و كل شركة لها إمكانياتها الخاصة بها . و ارجو المعذرة لاني لا املك معدلات عامة ممكن ان اعطيها لك و لكن اعتقد ان المعدلات موجودة بالفعل علي المنتدي.

- بالنسبة لموضوع baseline 
1- فانك تقوم باعطاء نهاية ( actual finish ) لكل الانشطة المستمرة حاليا *و التي سيتغير معدل الانتاج الخاص بها لاي سبب من الاسباب او سيتغير طبيعة العلاقة مع الانشطة الاخري* و تحسب الكمية المتبقية لكل نشاط منهم و تضيف نشاط جديد لكل نشاط انهيته و تحمله بالكمية المتبقة و تربطه FS مع السابق بالاضافة لاي علاقات اخري مع انشطة اخري .
2- الانشطة التي لم تبدأ بعد تقوم بتغيير مدتها و علاقاتها بما يتناسب مع الوضع الحالي .
3- تضيف اي انشطة جديدة طرات حتي وقتنا الحالي. و تقوم بتحديد مددها و علاقاتها .
4- بهذا تكون انتهيت من عمل الrevised او الbaseline الجديد و لكن ليس شرطا ان ينتهي المشروع في نفس يوم العقد ممكن ان يكون قد تاخر و إذا حدث اي تسريع ( mitigation) فيجب ان يذكر مثل اضافة موارد جديدة او تغيير طريقة عمل اي يجب ان يكون مسبب و الا ممكن ان تتهم انك كنت تحتفظ بhidden flaot في البرنامج الاصلي .

- بالنسبة لموضوع ان البنود غير ثابتة فهذا استطيع ان افهمه و هو ما يسمي بcost plus و لكن ان لا يكون هناك BOQ معناه ان البرنامج غير محمل بالموارد و لا اعرف كيف يتم متابعته لان الاعتماد في هذه الحالة يكون علي تقدير مهندسين الموقع و ليس علي الشغل المنجز و هو موضوع في غاية الخطورة .
اعتقد انه لا يمكننا وضع الupdate مباشرة علي الBaseline لاننا بهذا لا يوجد لدينا شئ نلجأ إليه للمقارنة لمعرفة وضع المشروع و نقاط الضعف و لكننا نعتمد فقط علي النهاية التي تظهر لنا .


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (16 أغسطس 2009)

شاكر جدا ع الرد و هحاول اعدل الملف على pdf


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (17 أغسطس 2009)

كلامك صحيح 100% حيث ان مهندسى الموقع هم من يعطونى النسب و لا استطيع مقارنتها او متابعتهاو ايضا موضوع baseline لا استطيع ان اعمل للاسباب الاتيه و ارجو التعليق:
1- المشروع قائم على المالك و طريقة تفكيره بمعنى انه بين عشية و ضحاها ممكن يقوم بتعديل المعنارى مما يتطلب من الجميع اتباعه بما فيهم انا.
2-الموقع لا يلتزم بالخطه و يوضح للمالك ان الخطه تعرقل سير العمل و بالتالى يسير كل قسم على أهواؤه و بعد مده اكتشف من تقارير المتابعه ان الموقع يسير باتجاه و الخطه باتجاة اخر.
3- لا يوجد مدير عام للمشروع بل مديرى اقسام غير مجتمعين على خطوط عريضه للتنفيذ و بالتالى تجد المشاكل دائمه فيما بينهم و يفض فى المسأله المالك فقط.
4- عدم اهتمام رؤساء الاقسام بالخطه من اساسها.
5-مدير قسم التخطيط لا يفهم اى شىء اطلاقا على المسأله و بالتالى لا يحل و لا يربط و ايضا لا يريد من ان اشرح للناس معنى الخطه نظرا لتعدى مسئولياته
فما رأيك؟؟؟؟
اسف على الاطاله....


----------



## Elassal (18 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس احمد2007 قال:


> كلامك صحيح 100% حيث ان مهندسى الموقع هم من يعطونى النسب و لا استطيع مقارنتها او متابعتهاو ايضا موضوع baseline لا استطيع ان اعمل للاسباب الاتيه و ارجو التعليق:
> 1- المشروع قائم على المالك و طريقة تفكيره بمعنى انه بين عشية و ضحاها ممكن يقوم بتعديل المعنارى مما يتطلب من الجميع اتباعه بما فيهم انا.
> 2-الموقع لا يلتزم بالخطه و يوضح للمالك ان الخطه تعرقل سير العمل و بالتالى يسير كل قسم على أهواؤه و بعد مده اكتشف من تقارير المتابعه ان الموقع يسير باتجاه و الخطه باتجاة اخر.
> 3- لا يوجد مدير عام للمشروع بل مديرى اقسام غير مجتمعين على خطوط عريضه للتنفيذ و بالتالى تجد المشاكل دائمه فيما بينهم و يفض فى المسأله المالك فقط.
> ...



اولا انت شغال مع مين فيهم ؟ اللي انا فهمته إنك شغال مع المقاول اللي مش حاطط مدير للموقع 

كون ان المشروع ليس له مدير فأن هناك مثل ( المركب اللي من غير ريس تغرق ) فنصيحتي ان تحاول بقدر المستطاع الاستفادة و محاولة إيجاد موقع اخر او شركة اخري يكون لها نظام تساعدك علي إكتساب الخبرة التي تحتاجها في اول عمركز


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (18 أغسطس 2009)

شاكر جدا ع النصيحه و انا فعلا بعمل عليها و احب ان اوضح ان المالك هو المقاول ( ذاتى ) و المشروع فعلا كبيرجدا يتعدى 1.5 مليار جنيه مصرى بس من الرؤيه الواضحه انه سوف يغرق
الف شكر و انا مستمر معاك اذا فى مشاكل ظهرت امامى


----------



## Elassal (20 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس احمد2007 قال:


> شاكر جدا ع النصيحه و انا فعلا بعمل عليها و احب ان اوضح ان المالك هو المقاول ( ذاتى ) و المشروع فعلا كبيرجدا يتعدى 1.5 مليار جنيه مصرى بس من الرؤيه الواضحه انه سوف يغرق
> الف شكر و انا مستمر معاك اذا فى مشاكل ظهرت امامى



اهلا و سهلا بك في اي وقت


----------



## المصلاوية (20 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بدايةً احب ان اشكر المهندس/ احمد العسال على هذا الموضوع الرائع الذى وجدت فيه ضالتي

واعذروني لان اسئلتى ستكون بدائيه بشكل كبير حيث اننى لم اعمل بالبريمافيرا سابقاً او في هذ المجال عامة وانا الان في مرحلة تعليم البرنامج.

1- عندي مشروع منشاء على البريمافيرا 3 والان احاول العمل على هذا المشروع بالبريمافيرا 6 لاخذ بعض المعلومات منه وعند عمل cash flow للمشروع يقوم البرنامج باخذ قيمه البند بالكامل عند بدايه البند بمعنى ان عندى اول اربعه اشهر بند واحد فقط هوالحفر والتسويه وقيمة هذا البند 5 مليون درهم. عند عمل ال cash flow يتم وضع ال 5 مليون بالكامل في الشهر الاول فلماذا لا يتم توزيع المبلغ على الاربعة اشهر او على الايام كما يحدث مع العماله. وهذا لجميع الانشطه. مع العلم بان الاسعار محمله على البرنامج على مورد واحد و اسمه BOQ وليست على العماله والمواد .وحاولت الحصول عليه من اكثر من مكان مثل layout او tracking ولكن كلها تعطي نفس النتيجه . 

2- بعد عمل بعض التغيرات على المشروع السابق على بعض التواريخ ومدة الانشطه وعمل export للمشروع لفتحه على البريمافيرا3 اجد بعض التواريخ مختلفه في p3 وايضا عند استيراده بال p6 مره اخري اجد التواريخ مختلفه ايضاً فما السبب في ذلك.

3- هل من الممكن اضافة مورد لجمع الانشطه مره واحده مثل مورد BOQ السابق عن طريق ال global change او اي طريقه اخرى . 

عذرا للإطاله و لضعف مستوى الاسئله وتقبلو تحياتي وجزاكم الله كل خير
واسمحلى سيدي الفاضل ان اكون على اتصل معكم حيث انني مقيم بدولة الامارات ولكن بعد فتره من الممارسه والتمكين من البرنامج ان شاء الله حتى لا اضيع وقتكم الثمين في الامور البسيطه .​


----------



## Elassal (22 أغسطس 2009)

eng_alaa2004 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بدايةً احب ان اشكر المهندس/ احمد العسال على هذا الموضوع الرائع الذى وجدت فيه ضالتي
> 
> واعذروني لان اسئلتى ستكون بدائيه بشكل كبير حيث اننى لم اعمل بالبريمافيرا سابقاً او في هذ المجال عامة وانا الان في مرحلة تعليم البرنامج.
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته اخي العزيز و ارجو بشدة عدم مناداتي بغير ذلك 
اولا اسئلتك محترمة جدا و قد وقعت في مشاكل مشابهة في بداية العمل مع بريمافيرا 6 و لكن اعذرني لعدم الاجابة الان لانشغالي الشديد و ان شاء الله غدا سوف تكون الاجابة و يفضل لو ترسلي الملف لالقاء نظرة عليه .
ثانيا يمكنك الاتصال بي في اي وقت تريد و بدون استاذان وانا في انتظار تليفونك غدا .


----------



## شاهندة سمير (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.........


----------



## محمدعبد اللطيف (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم . أرجوا فقط التوضيح إن كان الموضوع يقتصر فقط علي p5,p6 أم يتضمن الإصدار السابق p3
حتي تكون المجهودات محددة ومركزة.


----------



## Elassal (23 أغسطس 2009)

محمدعبد اللطيف قال:


> السلام عليكم . أرجوا فقط التوضيح إن كان الموضوع يقتصر فقط علي p5,p6 أم يتضمن الإصدار السابق p3
> حتي تكون المجهودات محددة ومركزة.



إن شاء الله سيكون الاصدارين 3 و 6 لان الهدف ليس البرنامج و لكن التخطيط و اساليبه .
و اهلا بكل من يضيف لنتعلم جميعا و نستفيد و في انتظار مشاراكاتك معنا مهندس محمد عبد اللطيف.


----------



## mirooocat (23 أغسطس 2009)

احيكم على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع بجد مفيد جدا
وخصوصا انى لسه بادئة العمل على p5 فى انتظار تكملة الموضوع والرد على م/ علاء


----------



## Elassal (23 أغسطس 2009)

ENG_alaa2004 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بدايةً احب ان اشكر المهندس/ احمد العسال على هذا الموضوع الرائع الذى وجدت فيه ضالتي
> 
> واعذروني لان اسئلتى ستكون بدائيه بشكل كبير حيث اننى لم اعمل بالبريمافيرا سابقاً او في هذ المجال عامة وانا الان في مرحلة تعليم البرنامج.
> ...



1- موضوع التحويل بين كل من بريمافيرا 3 و 6 ليس موضوع سهل و لكن يجب فهمه جيدا و لا اجد ابلغ من الملف المرفق و هو عبارة عن جزء من ملف بواسطة بريمافيرا نفسها احسن من اي شرح بواسطتي او بواسطة غيري. وإذا فهمته سوف يساعدك علي حل كل مشاكل التحويل .

2- بلي يمكن اضافة مورد لجميع الانشطة عن طريق الglobal change و لكن إن كنت تريد الخطوات انا في انتظار مكالمتك.


----------



## حسام18 (24 أغسطس 2009)

*سؤال*

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود
كنت عايز أسأل عن حاجة في P3
كيف يمكن ان أحصل علي الأشياء التالية من برنامج P3

Manpower Requirement Program 8h/day
Manpower Requirement Program 10h/day

Equipment Requirement Program 8h/day
Equipment Requirement Program 10h/day

مع الشكر


----------



## Elassal (26 أغسطس 2009)

حسام18 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود
> كنت عايز أسأل عن حاجة في P3
> كيف يمكن ان أحصل علي الأشياء التالية من برنامج P3
> 
> ...



يكون ذلك بعمل كل الموارد متحكمة ( driven) ثم إدخال الموارد علي حساب 8 ساعات ثم بعمل global change تضرب الكميات المحملة في عامل سيكون 8/10 و من ثم تحصل عليه في الحالتين عن طريق التقارير.


----------



## حسام18 (26 أغسطس 2009)

أنا متشكر جدا علي الرد بس ممكن تشرح لي الموضوع أكتر
و إزاي أعدل التقرير علشان يعطيني الموضوع ده

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (27 أغسطس 2009)

حسام18 قال:


> أنا متشكر جدا علي الرد بس ممكن تشرح لي الموضوع أكتر
> و إزاي أعدل التقرير علشان يعطيني الموضوع ده
> 
> و جزاك الله خيرا



انت بتعمل حساباتك علي اساس ان العامل لو اشتغل مثلا 8 ساعات في اليوم فممكن يخلص قد كده امتار و بالتالي بتضع مدة معينة للنشاط و بالتالي بترسم منحنيات الموارد و المعدات علي هذا الاساس .
و بعد كده عايز تشوف تاثير لو اشتغلوا 10 ساعات فتقوم بضرب الbudget Quantity للموارد في المعامل 8/10 لان البريمافيرا3 ما نفهمش غير ايام و تطلع نفس التقارير اللي فاتت و حتلاقي الارقام اتغيرت .

عشان تغير الbudget quantitiy بسرعة بنستخدم global change


----------



## مهندس وليد السيد (27 أغسطس 2009)

يابشمهندس موضوع فى قمة الجمال واسف انى التحقت بيه متاخر 
كان ليه طلب 
ياريت لو حضرتك توضح فكرة ان احنا نضيف المورد بدون تكلفة ثم التكلفة مورد بمفرده وطريقة الربط بالانشطة وهل نضع مورد التكلفة لكل الموارد مرة واحدة 
2- ارجو ايضاح ال cash flow وكيفية اخراجها ك report
3- ارجو ايضاح s-curve بالصور لو امكن لانى فاهمه بس مش عارف انمذجه
اسف لكثرة الاسئلة


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*شكراً*



elassal قال:


> 1- موضوع التحويل بين كل من بريمافيرا 3 و 6 ليس موضوع سهل و لكن يجب فهمه جيدا و لا اجد ابلغ من الملف المرفق و هو عبارة عن جزء من ملف بواسطة بريمافيرا نفسها احسن من اي شرح بواسطتي او بواسطة غيري. وإذا فهمته سوف يساعدك علي حل كل مشاكل التحويل .
> 
> 2- بلي يمكن اضافة مورد لجميع الانشطة عن طريق الglobal change و لكن إن كنت تريد الخطوات انا في انتظار مكالمتك.




اشكرك بشده م/ احمد العسال
وان شاء الله سيتم مراجعه الملف المرفق والتطبيق
ومعذرة على تأخر الرد بسب ظرف شهر رمضان 
وسيكون هناك مكالمه هاتفيه بيننا غداّ ان شاء الله​


----------



## مهندس وليد السيد (29 أغسطس 2009)

سؤال فى ال s-curve
وهو كيف نرسمه ونحن لا نستطيع ان نرسم earned value كقيم مع الزمن ولا نستطيع اخراجها كقيم لكل فترة زمنية
وذلك بالنسبة لبريمافيرا 6


----------



## فانوس العرب (29 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ العزيز العسال....
أولا: كل سنة وأنت طيب يا هندسة ورمضان كريم وثانيا:أسف يا باشا على الأنقطاع لفترة طويلة بس بصراحة لظروف شغل لأنى كنت بأنقل من شركتى القديمة لشركة جديدة بالقاهرة وكنت ملخبط المسائل خالص ومش شايف قدامى ...لكن الحمد العملية اتظبطت....طبعا كما هي عادتى انى مبجيش أسلم لله فى الله ولازم أكون جاى أسأل على حاجة وسؤالى هوه أنى فى الشركة الجديدة لقيت كل المشاريع معمولة بp3وكل ما اجى أعمل importعلى p6كل اللى يظهر هوه الأكتفتى بدون أى wbsفوقها وبقيت مضطر أعيد المشاريع ديه من أول وجديد...طيب مفيش طريقة سهلة تريحنى من الغلب ووجع القلب ده(على فكرة المشاريع المعمولة بp3مش معمول ليها wbs)
وألف شكر مقدما يا باشا ومستنينك تنور مصر فى العيد


----------



## Elassal (30 أغسطس 2009)

فانوس العرب قال:


> الأخ العزيز العسال....
> أولا: كل سنة وأنت طيب يا هندسة ورمضان كريم وثانيا:أسف يا باشا على الأنقطاع لفترة طويلة بس بصراحة لظروف شغل لأنى كنت بأنقل من شركتى القديمة لشركة جديدة بالقاهرة وكنت ملخبط المسائل خالص ومش شايف قدامى ...لكن الحمد العملية اتظبطت....طبعا كما هي عادتى انى مبجيش أسلم لله فى الله ولازم أكون جاى أسأل على حاجة وسؤالى هوه أنى فى الشركة الجديدة لقيت كل المشاريع معمولة بp3وكل ما اجى أعمل importعلى p6كل اللى يظهر هوه الأكتفتى بدون أى wbsفوقها وبقيت مضطر أعيد المشاريع ديه من أول وجديد...طيب مفيش طريقة سهلة تريحنى من الغلب ووجع القلب ده(على فكرة المشاريع المعمولة بp3مش معمول ليها wbs)
> وألف شكر مقدما يا باشا ومستنينك تنور مصر فى العيد



و انت طيب يا جميل و ربنا يوفقك في شغلك الجديد .

ابسط حل عندي إنك تعمل الاكواد المستخدمة في المشاريع عندك قبل ما تعمل إدخال للمشروع ( activity code dictionary) عشان لما تيجي تعمل import البرنامج ياخذ الانشطة بالمعلومات اللي عليها و تقدر تنظم بيها .
او أن سيادتك تزود خطوة إنك تعمل بعد كده WBS و عملية الassigning تكون ب global change تستغل فيها الاكواد اللي موجودة علي الانشطة.


----------



## Elassal (30 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس وليد السيد قال:


> يابشمهندس موضوع فى قمة الجمال واسف انى التحقت بيه متاخر
> كان ليه طلب
> ياريت لو حضرتك توضح فكرة ان احنا نضيف المورد بدون تكلفة ثم التكلفة مورد بمفرده وطريقة الربط بالانشطة وهل نضع مورد التكلفة لكل الموارد مرة واحدة
> 2- ارجو ايضاح ال cash flow وكيفية اخراجها ك report
> ...



1- موضوع إضافة الموارد بدون تكلفة ديه حاجة عادية لان البرنامج مش حيجبرك انك تضيف سعر للمورد و مش حيمنعك تزود مورد اسمه تكلفة ما يكنش ليه budget Quantities عند إضافته و لكن يكون ليه budget cost .
2- الcash flow هو عملية التدفقات النقدية in و out او اي منهما حسب احتياجاتك و حسب ما تحمل البرنامج به و هو احد الs-curves التي يطلب رسمها .
3- رسم الs-curve من tabular reports سواء كان للموارد او للتكلفة سوف يعطيك توزيع علي الوقت عند رسم شكل بياني بين القيم و الوقت يرسم لك الs-curve .

موضوع الصور ده انا اسف معنديش وقت اعمله جرب و إن شاء الله لو في مشكلة نتواصل.


----------



## Elassal (30 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس وليد السيد قال:


> سؤال فى ال s-curve
> وهو كيف نرسمه ونحن لا نستطيع ان نرسم earned value كقيم مع الزمن ولا نستطيع اخراجها كقيم لكل فترة زمنية
> وذلك بالنسبة لبريمافيرا 6



الearned value هو قيمة من معادلة اما الs-curve فهو شكل بياني من مجموعة قيم و كمان الs - curve يرسم للplan و ليس للactual و لكننا نضع الactual علي نفس الcurve لنستطيع تقييم وضع المشروع


----------



## مهندس وليد السيد (30 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خير وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ورمضا كريم
معلش يابشمهندس عندى سؤالين محيرنى
1-احنا على كلام حضرتك لو ضفنا cash in و cash out كموردين فقيمة activity usage profile هتعبر عن كل التكاليف اللى انا ضايفها وبالتالى مش هعرف اجيب اى حاجة من s-curve لانها هتكون زيادة
2- ليه كل ما احاول اعمل database جديدة ما بيقبلش الاسم وكلمة السر مع ان المفروض انى بعمل data جديدة
3-ياريت لو حضرتك توضح فكرة budget log اللى احنا بنضع فيها ميزانيات المشروع وازاى بنتابعها
4- يعنى نوع المشاريع what if وبنستخدمها فى ايه 
5- ايه فكرة ال roles 
اسف للاطالة


----------



## Elassal (31 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس وليد السيد قال:


> الف شكر يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خير وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ورمضا كريم
> معلش يابشمهندس عندى سؤالين محيرنى
> 1-احنا على كلام حضرتك لو ضفنا cash in و cash out كموردين فقيمة activity usage profile هتعبر عن كل التكاليف اللى انا ضايفها وبالتالى مش هعرف اجيب اى حاجة من s-curve لانها هتكون زيادة
> 2- ليه كل ما احاول اعمل database جديدة ما بيقبلش الاسم وكلمة السر مع ان المفروض انى بعمل data جديدة
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
1- استخدم الفلاتر لاظهار ما تريده فقط او استخدم الtracks .
2- مش عارف انت تقصد لما تيجي تربط الdatabase بالبرنامج ( في الحالة ديه يكون في حاجة عندك غلط و لازم اشوف انت بتعمل ايه ) اما لو كنت تقصد لما تيجي تفتح البرنامج بعد ما تكون ربط الdatabase الجديدة فده لان قاعدة البيانات مالهاش دعوة بالبرنامج من حيث الدخول.
3- الbudget log هو زي دفتر يومي لتسجيل تمويل المشروع و مفهوش اي حرفة مجرد عمل روتيني لكنه مفيد في تقاريره لناس كتير داخل اي مؤسسة بتحمل البيانات ديه.
4- نوع المشروع what if هو نوع من دراسات الrisk analysis لانك بتعمل نسخة من مشروعك و بتفرض افتراضات زي مثلا لو ان مورد معين مش متوفر الا بنسبة 50 % من الكمية الحالية و تدرس مشروعك حيتأثر ازاي .
5- الroles هي طريقة لتقليص عدد الموارد الموجودة و تجميع الموارد المتشابهة مع بعضها يعني علي سبيل المثال في مهندس تخطيط عادي و في مهندس خبرة الاول ليه عدد ساعات و ثمن و الثاني له عدد ساعات و ثمن مختلفين فبدل ما نزود موردين بنخلي الاول هو المورد و عم الخبير ده هو الrole .


----------



## مهندس وليد السيد (31 أغسطس 2009)

بعد التحية....
يابشمهندس بس حضرتك ال filter بيكون للانشطة مش ال resources فى activity usage profile

ياريت سؤالى يكون مفهوم
2-انا قصدى لما اجى اعمل database جديدة من ConfigAsst بيوصل لانه يقولى 
system admin name و system admin password ومبيقبلش اى حاجة
مع ان المفروض انى بنشأها جديد وانه يقبل اى حاجة


----------



## Elassal (31 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس وليد السيد قال:


> بعد التحية....
> يابشمهندس بس حضرتك ال filter بيكون للانشطة مش ال resources فى activity usage profile
> 
> ياريت سؤالى يكون مفهوم
> ...



- يبقي لازم تتعامل بالtracks او الreports و تتطلعها علي الاكسل و ترسمها في الاكسل.
- يبقي زي ما قلتلك في حاجة غلط و لازم اشوف انت بتعمل ايه.


----------



## مهندس وليد السيد (31 أغسطس 2009)

انا رفعت لحضرتك الخطوات اللى بعملها
http://rapidshare.com/files/273798857/walid.rar.html
فهل ممكن يكون option فى ال sql او النسخة ولا ايه علما ان نسختى sp2 اصلية


----------



## uth82 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحت يا استاذنا العزيز ان تحدد لنا موعد اصدار اسطوانة p6 و التطبيقات المتعلقة بها و كيفية الحصول عليها و شكرا
م.عثمان


----------



## أبو نادر (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ العسال وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى 
لدي سؤال أرقني ولم أجد له جواب في المراجع التي بين يدي (ربما القصور في البحث)
فلما وجدت لكم هذا الموضوع قلت ربما جوابي عندكم
سؤالي كالتالي:
-هل يمكن اضافة نشاط زمنه كامل مدة المشروع ولا يدخل في حساب المسار الحرج
-واذا كان عندي مورد عام غير مخصص لنشاط واحد بل على كامل المشروع مثل أجور مهندس مدير مشروع أو أجور نقل على كامل المشروع فكيف ولمن أسند هذا المورد هل أسنده لكافة الأنشطة ؟؟؟
أشكركم ثانية لرحابة صدركم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## حجري الميل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الزميل ابو نادر 

اجعل نوع النشاط Level of effort اربطه مع بداية المشروع بعلاقة SS ومع نهاية المشروع بعلاقة FF ثم قم باستخراج معدل الاجور حسب مدة المشروع بتقسيم الاجر الكلي على عدد الشهور فيكون عدد الشهور هو عدد الوحدات والاجر الشهري هو سعر الوحدة وبذلك تحصل على الكلفة الكلية للاجور.

سمات نوع النشاط Level of effort انه لا يدخل في حساب المسار الحرج ويمكنك من خلاله ادراج كلف الاداريات والامن والغذاء او اي تكلفة مرتبطة ببداية المشروع وتنتهي بنهاية المشروع دون الاعتماد على نشاط معين 

تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## the poor to god (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاخ العسال السلام عليكم*

*عندى سؤال عندما يكون عندى مورد واريد اعمل نتيجة خاصة بهذا المورد مواعيد للتوريد محددة واريد ارفقها بالبند الخاص بهذا المورد فما هى الخطوات وخاصة ان كان هذا المورد يرتبط بتواريخ محددة لاخذ مبالغ مالية مثلا 20% قبل التوريد و70% اجل بعد التوريد ب 3 شهور و 10 % بعد تسليم المشروع ( طبعا هذه النتيجة لها شقين شق لل جدول الزمنى الكلى والجزء الثانى للتكاليف) ده سؤال بسيط بس والله يعينك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Elassal (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس وليد السيد قال:


> انا رفعت لحضرتك الخطوات اللى بعملها
> http://rapidshare.com/files/273798857/walid.rar.html
> فهل ممكن يكون option فى ال sql او النسخة ولا ايه علما ان نسختى sp2 اصلية


عزيزي وليد لدي مشاكل مع الrapid share


----------



## Elassal (5 سبتمبر 2009)

حجري الميل قال:


> الزميل ابو نادر
> 
> اجعل نوع النشاط Level of effort اربطه مع بداية المشروع بعلاقة SS ومع نهاية المشروع بعلاقة FF ثم قم باستخراج معدل الاجور حسب مدة المشروع بتقسيم الاجر الكلي على عدد الشهور فيكون عدد الشهور هو عدد الوحدات والاجر الشهري هو سعر الوحدة وبذلك تحصل على الكلفة الكلية للاجور.
> 
> ...



هذا الموضوع خطير جدا لان هذه الانشطة سوف تمتد الي تاريخ نهاية المشروع و بالتالي فأذا تاخر المشروع لاي سبب فان هذه الانشطة سوف تتاخر و هذا ممكن ان يؤثر علي القيمة المكتسبة ( earned value) إذا كانت تكاليف تلك الانشطة محددة في العقد ( طبعا انا اتكلم عن cash in) و لذلك ارجو الحذر الشديد عند تحديد level of effort activities .


----------



## engineer_2006 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكر على هذه الدروس الرووووووووعه


----------



## حجري الميل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

Elassal قال:


> هذا الموضوع خطير جدا لان هذه الانشطة سوف تمتد الي تاريخ نهاية المشروع و بالتالي فأذا تاخر المشروع لاي سبب فان هذه الانشطة سوف تتاخر و هذا ممكن ان يؤثر علي القيمة المكتسبة ( earned value) إذا كانت تكاليف تلك الانشطة محددة في العقد ( طبعا انا اتكلم عن cash in) و لذلك ارجو الحذر الشديد عند تحديد level of effort activities .


 
اذن يازميلي العسال ما هو الحل من وجهة نظرك؟

اذا تأخر المشروع فانه امر طبيعي ان تتأثر قيمة Earned Value واذا تأخر المشروع فانه بالتأكيد المصروفات الادارية ومصروفات حماية الموقع ومصروفات المهندسين الذين سيستمرون في العمل الى ان يتم انجاز المشروع سوف تزداد لا ارى مشكلة في ذلك.

ارجو ان تفيدنا من خبراتك يا زميلي العزيز.​


----------



## حجري الميل (6 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد سعيد بدر قال:


> *عندى سؤال عندما يكون عندى مورد واريد اعمل نتيجة خاصة بهذا المورد مواعيد للتوريد محددة واريد ارفقها بالبند الخاص بهذا المورد فما هى الخطوات وخاصة ان كان هذا المورد يرتبط بتواريخ محددة لاخذ مبالغ مالية مثلا 20% قبل التوريد و70% اجل بعد التوريد ب 3 شهور و 10 % بعد تسليم المشروع ( طبعا هذه النتيجة لها شقين شق لل جدول الزمنى الكلى والجزء الثانى للتكاليف) ده سؤال بسيط بس والله يعينك وبارك الله فيك*​


 
الزميل محمد سعيد بدر 
بصراحة لم اصادف مثل هكذا حالة في مدة عملي ولكن من وجهة نظري والله اعلم فيما يخص

الجدول الزمني ضع نشاط للتوريد واستخدم فيه محدد ان ينتهي في هذا التأريخ او قبله واربط النشاط الذي يعتمد على هذا التوريد مع هذا المحدد بعلاقة fs اما فيما يخص

التكاليف فان الواضح من السؤال ان هذا الاتفاق هو اتفاق بين المورد والجهة المنفذة ولا علاقة للمالك بالموضوع فيستطيع المنفذ ان يأخذ تكاليف التوريد كاملة من المالك حال وصول المواد وحسب البرنامج الزمني وتترك التعاملات الجانبية بين المورد والمنفذ خارج الجدولة كي لا تؤثر على حسابات القيمة المكتسبة ويفضل الاستعانة ببرنامج اخر او ملف اكسل لادارة التعاملات الجانبية مع اي جهة اخرى خاصة في مثل هذه الحالة التي يكون فيه تسليم مبالغ مالية بعد تسليم المشروع والله اعلم.

خالص تحياتي​


----------



## Elassal (6 سبتمبر 2009)

حجري الميل قال:


> اذن يازميلي العسال ما هو الحل من وجهة نظرك؟
> 
> اذا تأخر المشروع فانه امر طبيعي ان تتأثر قيمة Earned Value واذا تأخر المشروع فانه بالتأكيد المصروفات الادارية ومصروفات حماية الموقع ومصروفات المهندسين الذين سيستمرون في العمل الى ان يتم انجاز المشروع سوف تزداد لا ارى مشكلة في ذلك.
> 
> ارجو ان تفيدنا من خبراتك يا زميلي العزيز.​



لو ان الانشطة محملة ب ( revenue ) و نوع العقد lumbsum اي ان قيمة هذا البند محددة فلا داعي لعمل level of effort و انما نشاط عادي و نعمل له تحديث يدوي بدلا من الاعتماد علي البرنامج .
ما اقصده من تأثر الearned value هو انه لن يعطي القيمة الحقيقية بغض النظر عن التاخير في حد ذاته لأن البرنامج في حالة تاخر المشروع شهر مثلا لن يحسب المبلغ المستحق عن هذا الشهر و الذي بالفعل تم استلامه و يرحل قيمته الي اخر المشروع .
. أما إذا كان cost plus فلا بأس بحلك .


----------



## Elassal (6 سبتمبر 2009)

uth82 قال:


> لو سمحت يا استاذنا العزيز ان تحدد لنا موعد اصدار اسطوانة p6 و التطبيقات المتعلقة بها و كيفية الحصول عليها و شكرا
> م.عثمان



أبذل قصاري جهدي لتكون بعد العيد باسابيع قليلة . دعواتك 
و ستعلم كيف تحصل عليها فور صدورها .


----------



## Elassal (6 سبتمبر 2009)

عندى سؤال عندما يكون عندى مورد واريد اعمل نتيجة خاصة بهذا المورد مواعيد للتوريد محددة واريد ارفقها بالبند الخاص بهذا المورد فما هى الخطوات وخاصة ان كان هذا المورد يرتبط بتواريخ محددة لاخذ مبالغ مالية مثلا 20% قبل التوريد و70% اجل بعد التوريد ب 3 شهور و 10 % بعد تسليم المشروع ( طبعا هذه النتيجة لها شقين شق لل جدول الزمنى الكلى والجزء الثانى للتكاليف) ده سؤال بسيط بس والله يعينك وبارك الله فيك




حجري الميل قال:


> الزميل محمد سعيد بدر
> بصراحة لم اصادف مثل هكذا حالة في مدة عملي ولكن من وجهة نظري والله اعلم فيما يخص
> 
> الجدول الزمني ضع نشاط للتوريد واستخدم فيه محدد ان ينتهي في هذا التأريخ او قبله واربط النشاط الذي يعتمد على هذا التوريد مع هذا المحدد بعلاقة fs اما فيما يخص
> ...



اولا يا باشمهندس محمد سعيد ده مش سؤال سهل الله يجزيك خير.

ثانيا ما يلي هو وجهة نظري :

مبدئيا الجدول الزمني المحدث او ( update) و هو ما يجب ان ننظر اليه عندما نبدا في عمل الجدول الزمني المبدئي ( baseline) يجب ان يعكس ما أنجزناه من عمل و ما نستحقه من مال او ما انفقناه بناء علي ما تم إنجازه .
و ليس ما تم صرفه بالفعل من قبل المالك او يكون هناك عقد كما تشير بأعلي .

و عموما اليك ما انصح به :
*حل رقم 1 :*
لكل نشاط عليه هذا المورد يكون له 2 milestone واحدة تكون مرتبطة ببداية المشروع و محمل عليها المبلغ المبدئي ثم علاقتها FS مع نشاط التوريد نفسه ثم الmilestone الثانية تكون مرتبطة FS مع النشاط السابق و منها الي نهاية المشروع او تكون نهاية المشروع predecessor لها .

و إذا كانت الدفعة الاولي ايضا سوف تعطي علي دفعات فان الmilestone ممكن ان تكون نشاط و لكن مدته صفر ليسمح لك بعمل نسب.
*حل رقم 2 : *
استخدام الactivity step لعمل update لهذا النشاط هذا إذا كنت تستخدم primavera enterprise .


----------



## the poor to god (6 سبتمبر 2009)

على العموم انا مبسوط من تجاوبك مهندسنا الغالى العسال ومهندسنا العزيز حجرى الميل وجزاكم الله خيرا على الاجتهاد


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
نتمني أن يكون ولو نسخة ديموا للكتاب 
1500 نسخة مجانيه عدد كبير نسبياً وصغير نسبياً فمصر فقط بها اكثر من 300 ألف مهندس 
فمال بالنا بباقي الدول وجزاكم الله كل خير 

لكن لو هناك نسخة إلكترونية مجانية لكان أفضل بكثير وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## uth82 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزالك الله خيرا استاذ عسال 
سؤال بعيد الى حد ما عن موضوع برنامج البريمافيرا 
اريد انا اسئل عن وزن شهادة الماجستير في سوق العمل الهندسي و خاصة في السوق الخليجي 
هل توفر رواتب اعلى ام ان الخبرة فقط هي العامل الحاسم 

م.عثمان


----------



## Elassal (7 سبتمبر 2009)

uth82 قال:


> جزالك الله خيرا استاذ عسال
> سؤال بعيد الى حد ما عن موضوع برنامج البريمافيرا
> اريد انا اسئل عن وزن شهادة الماجستير في سوق العمل الهندسي و خاصة في السوق الخليجي
> هل توفر رواتب اعلى ام ان الخبرة فقط هي العامل الحاسم
> ...



اولا اشكر لك سؤال شخص بسيط مثلي عن موضوع مثل هذا 
إن كان لي حق التقييم فأن كل شئ مهما كان بسيط نتعلمه يرفع من قر الانسان فما بالك بشهادة مثل الماجيستير و انا احلم بان احصل عليه و لكن الي الان لم تييسر الامور لابدأ في دراستها.


----------



## أبو نادر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أستاذ أحمد العسال الموقر
عندي سؤال وبصراحة ينم عن عدم خبرة وكوني مبتدئ السؤال:
لو كان عندي مهندس مشرف (مورد )على كامل المشروع (على كامل الأنشطة ) ولهذا المورد راتب شهري (مستمر راتبه طيلة المشروع)
فهل أعرف هذا المورد لكل الأنشطة أم أجرى حساب الشبكة أولا ثم أعرف المورد لأنشطة الحرجة فقط


----------



## Elassal (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذ أحمد العسال الموقر
> عندي سؤال وبصراحة ينم عن عدم خبرة وكوني مبتدئ السؤال:
> لو كان عندي مهندس مشرف (مورد )على كامل المشروع (على كامل الأنشطة ) ولهذا المورد راتب شهري (مستمر راتبه طيلة المشروع)
> فهل أعرف هذا المورد لكل الأنشطة أم أجرى حساب الشبكة أولا ثم أعرف المورد لأنشطة الحرجة فقط



استاذي العزيز لو لجأنا الي الحل الثاني فماذا سيحدث إذا تغيرت حالة الانشطة مع اي تحديث و لم تصبح حرجة فأنك بذلك ستجد ان هناك فترة لا يوجد فيها هذا المورد.
و إذا لجأنا الي الحالة الثانية فانها مجهدة الي حد ما و لكنها ليست خطا.
انصح بأضافة نشاط علي طول المشروع و يكون محمل بمثل هذه المصروفات.
و طبعا انت ادري بمشروعك و نوع عقدك لتحدد اي الطريقتين انسب


----------



## أبو نادر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

Elassal قال:


> استاذي العزيز لو لجأنا الي الحل الثاني فماذا سيحدث إذا تغيرت حالة الانشطة مع اي تحديث و لم تصبح حرجة فأنك بذلك ستجد ان هناك فترة لا يوجد فيها هذا المورد.
> و إذا لجأنا الي الحالة الثانية فانها مجهدة الي حد ما و لكنها ليست خطا.
> انصح بأضافة نشاط علي طول المشروع و يكون محمل بمثل هذه المصروفات.
> و طبعا انت ادري بمشروعك و نوع عقدك لتحدد اي الطريقتين انسب



أولا أستغفر الله العظيم 
أنا لست أستاذك بل يسعدني أن أثني ركبتي طالبَ علمٍ بين يديكم
وتفاعلكم شجعني للمزيد من الأسئلة 
وأود التوضيح أكثر حول النشاط علي طول المشروع الذي ذكرته لي في أخر ردك هل يكون كما أخبرالأستاذ حجري الميل من ربط هذا النشاط بأول وأخر نشاط بعلاقتي SS&FF على التتالي وبحيث يكون نوع النشاط level of effort ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وسؤالي اليوم :كنت أرى فيP3 أداة Auto linke لإجراء ربط أتوماتيكي بين الأنشطة كلها بحسب ترتيبها بعلاقة FS فهل يوجد مقابل لها في P6 تعمل نفس الوظيفة

أمر أخر:
لا أدري لماذا تقلصت الأدوات في نافذة Activity details وأصبحت تحتوي فقط التبويبات التالية فقط :general-status -relationships وباقي التبويبات لم تعد تظهر حاولت من view إعادة إظهار النافذة ولكن لم أصل لنيجة وبقي الوضع على حاله فهل لديكم حل لإظهار كامل التبويات

أعتذر كون أسئلي أسألة متعلم جديد وليست مشكلة من واقع استخدام البرنامج


----------



## أبو نادر (9 سبتمبر 2009)

وبالمرة أستاذ أحمد العسال سؤال خفيف :
لماذا خاصية التراجع Undo في أكثر الحالات غير مفعلة فأنا أحتاجها بشدة
فكثرا ما أعدل شيء في المظهر العام فأجد أن معظم الأنشطة حذفت نفس الأمر جرى عندما أرد أن أعمل تصدير للمشروع حذفت أنشطةوعندما حاولت عمل Undo وجدتها غير مفعلة فاضطررت لإعادة جزء كبير من العمل مجددا
هل هذا لأمر طبيعي أم هناك مشكلة ما
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Elassal (9 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو نادر قال:


> أولا أستغفر الله العظيم
> أنا لست أستاذك بل يسعدني أن أثني ركبتي طالبَ علمٍ بين يديكم
> وتفاعلكم شجعني للمزيد من الأسئلة
> وأود التوضيح أكثر حول النشاط علي طول المشروع الذي ذكرته لي في أخر ردك هل يكون كما أخبرالأستاذ حجري الميل من ربط هذا النشاط بأول وأخر نشاط بعلاقتي SS&FF على التتالي وبحيث يكون نوع النشاط level of effort ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


بالنسبة للنشاط الذي بطول المشروع يمكن ان يكون مثلما قال المهندس حجري الميل مع قراءة التعليقات التي تليه .
- auto link ممكن ان تاتي من edit ----link activitites
- right click on activity details ---- custumize activity detail


----------



## Elassal (9 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو نادر قال:


> وبالمرة أستاذ أحمد العسال سؤال خفيف :
> لماذا خاصية التراجع Undo في أكثر الحالات غير مفعلة فأنا أحتاجها بشدة
> فكثرا ما أعدل شيء في المظهر العام فأجد أن معظم الأنشطة حذفت نفس الأمر جرى عندما أرد أن أعمل تصدير للمشروع حذفت أنشطةوعندما حاولت عمل Undo وجدتها غير مفعلة فاضطررت لإعادة جزء كبير من العمل مجددا
> هل هذا لأمر طبيعي أم هناك مشكلة ما
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



امر undo محدود مع التغيرات الجذرية مثل اضافة الانشطة او حذفها لانها موضوع خطير و قد يسبب مشاكل و لذلك الامر يكون محدود مع بعض الاوامر و فعال جدا فيما يخص التعديل في شكل البرنامج و مثل هذه الاوامر


----------



## نؤاس سليم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

وفقكم الله لهكذا مواضيع ارجو نشرها بالكامل على الشبكة لانها تفيدنا كمهندسي مواقع حارجية


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (11 سبتمبر 2009)

Dear Elassal,
How to make graphic report for a histogram and S-curve in P6, it was easy in P3
QUESTION # 2: How to split the same bar into pieces ( without necking), say due to suspension like --------- ------------ ----

Thanks and Regards


----------



## المقياس (12 سبتمبر 2009)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> dear elassal,
> how to make graphic report for a histogram and s-curve in p6, it was easy in p3
> question # 2: How to split the same bar into pieces ( without necking), say due to suspension like --------- ------------ ----
> 
> thanks and regards


 
تصحيح مطلوب 
السيد الزميل المفكرة العربية وليس المفكرةالعربيه طالما انتسبنا للعربية وهي شرف .


----------



## فانوس العرب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ الرائع / العسال...
ألف شكر وتحية واجبة على ردك السريع والقاطع على سؤالى السابق وأعتذارى عن عدم سرعتى فى الرد نظرا لكونى غارق حتى النخاع فى المشاريع الجديدة لدى والتى أقوم بتحويلها من p3 إلى p6...وعشان مبقاش غلطان أو الظروف تأخرنى هأقولك كل سنة وانت طيب على العيد ولو أن رمضان اتسرق مننا وجرى من غير ما نحس..كنت عايز أسألك على اسم الشركة اللى هتنزل الكتاب الجديد بتاعك فى المشاكل والتطبيقات بتاعت البريمافيرا عشان كنت عايز أكون من أول الناس اللى تشترى نسخة منهم أو حتى ادفع الفلوس دلوقتى ليهم عشان احجز نسخة من هذا الكتاب الرائع واللى احنا منتظرينه بفارغ الصبر.
كان ليه سؤال كده على الماشى....بص يا سيدى انا عايز اعمل كاش فلو للمشروع ونزلت ريسورس اسمه كاش على كل الأكتفتى وحطيت الbudget quantityليه بإجمالى سعر كل اكتفتى هوه متنزل عليه وكمان حطيت الunit /price ليه ب1....جميل لحد كده...تمام...وبعدين روحت عشان اعمل report عشان اطلع الأكتفتى والأسعار عليها وارسم الS curve ورحت للأتى :reports-reports-resoure-loading....جميل...طبعا زمانك بتنفخ فى سرك وبتقول ما الراجل فاهم اهوه امال تاعبنى معاه ليه..أقولك يا سيدى لان ده اخر حاجة باعرف اعملها بعد كده الليلة بتبقى ضلمة ومش عارف ازاى حتى اعمل modifyللreportعشان اطلع النتايج اللى انا عايزها وادخل بيها على الأكسل فياريت يا مروض الصعاب يا كبير تفتينى بشىء من التفصيل فى هذه النقطة لغاية منطلع الريبورت ونعمله فى الاكسيل....وربنا يخليك لينا يا باشا


----------



## Elassal (14 سبتمبر 2009)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> Dear Elassal,
> How to make graphic report for a histogram and S-curve in P6, it was easy in P3
> QUESTION # 2: How to split the same bar into pieces ( without necking), say due to suspension like --------- ------------ ----
> 
> Thanks and Regards


to make graphic reports use the tracking windows and you can specify weather it is based on units ( resource) or based on cost

for the bars with out necks from view --- bars --- bar settings

also see the attachement


----------



## أبو نادر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

أستاذنا الفاضل أحمد العسال جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
عندي سؤال :
إذا كان عندي تكلفة للنشاط ككل (أي العمل معطى لمقاول باطن وهو المسؤل عن التوريد)
فأيهما أفضل (خاصة للمتابعة وإعطاء التقارير لاحقا) هل أجعل هذه التكلفة تحت باب expenses 
أم أجعل لها مورد خاص (كاش) أسنده للأنشطة وهل جعل هذه التكلفة على شكل مورد يؤثر على تسوية الموارد فيما بعد وبالتاي على زمن المشروع


----------



## Elassal (14 سبتمبر 2009)

فانوس العرب قال:


> الأخ الرائع / العسال...
> ألف شكر وتحية واجبة على ردك السريع والقاطع على سؤالى السابق وأعتذارى عن عدم سرعتى فى الرد نظرا لكونى غارق حتى النخاع فى المشاريع الجديدة لدى والتى أقوم بتحويلها من p3 إلى p6...وعشان مبقاش غلطان أو الظروف تأخرنى هأقولك كل سنة وانت طيب على العيد ولو أن رمضان اتسرق مننا وجرى من غير ما نحس..كنت عايز أسألك على اسم الشركة اللى هتنزل الكتاب الجديد بتاعك فى المشاكل والتطبيقات بتاعت البريمافيرا عشان كنت عايز أكون من أول الناس اللى تشترى نسخة منهم أو حتى ادفع الفلوس دلوقتى ليهم عشان احجز نسخة من هذا الكتاب الرائع واللى احنا منتظرينه بفارغ الصبر.
> كان ليه سؤال كده على الماشى....بص يا سيدى انا عايز اعمل كاش فلو للمشروع ونزلت ريسورس اسمه كاش على كل الأكتفتى وحطيت الbudget quantityليه بإجمالى سعر كل اكتفتى هوه متنزل عليه وكمان حطيت الunit /price ليه ب1....جميل لحد كده...تمام...وبعدين روحت عشان اعمل report عشان اطلع الأكتفتى والأسعار عليها وارسم الS curve ورحت للأتى :reports-reports-resoure-loading....جميل...طبعا زمانك بتنفخ فى سرك وبتقول ما الراجل فاهم اهوه امال تاعبنى معاه ليه..أقولك يا سيدى لان ده اخر حاجة باعرف اعملها بعد كده الليلة بتبقى ضلمة ومش عارف ازاى حتى اعمل modifyللreportعشان اطلع النتايج اللى انا عايزها وادخل بيها على الأكسل فياريت يا مروض الصعاب يا كبير تفتينى بشىء من التفصيل فى هذه النقطة لغاية منطلع الريبورت ونعمله فى الاكسيل....وربنا يخليك لينا يا باشا


 اولا شكرا يا باشا علي اهتمامك بالكتاب و اللي في الغالب سيتحول الي اسطوانة لاني لم اجد في نفسي المقدرة الكافية لكتاب مثل ذلك من ناحية اللغة لاني وجدت ان كل حرف و لو صغير سيصنع فرق و كذلك اعتقد انها ستكون اسهل و ان شاء الله اول ما يقترب نزوله سوف اعلن الجميع و إن كانت اسطوانة تعليم بريمافيرا 6 و التي علي وشك الصدور ( امامها بضع اسابيع ) تحتوي علي كم لا باس به من النقاط التي اريد التركيز عليها في مجال التخطيط .
ثانيا : طبعا و بالتوفبق بالله فان كل ما عليك لكي تخرجه الي الاكسل فعليك ان تطبعه علي صيغة ASCI .
- بالنسبة لموضوع التعديل فانك اذا دخلت علي التعديل ستجد عدة خانات منها خانة باللون الاخضر هي اهمهم لانك بالضغط عليها مرتين ستجد شاشة ممكن منها تختار الsort او الفلتر .
- اما باقي الخلايا فهي عبارة عن : إما text cell و فيها تكتب اسم العمود الذي تريد إظهاره او data cell و فيها تختار البيانات التي تريدها ان تظهر في العمود.
طبعا الموضوع باختصار شديد و سوف يحتاج منك الي بعض المجهود و لو في اي شئ ان شاء الله انا في الخدمة.

و كل سنة و انت طيب .


----------



## the poor to god (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*عيد مبارك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مهندسنا العسال عيد مبارك 
سؤال بسيط لما بيكون عندى اكثر من مشروع وكل واحد عاوز اثبت ليه ال header لكنى لا استطيع مع اختلاف المشاريع واختلاف ال Header بتكون عملية شاقة ايه العمل حتى اثبت لكل مشروع الشعار الخاص بيه


----------



## Elassal (14 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذنا الفاضل أحمد العسال جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
> عندي سؤال :
> إذا كان عندي تكلفة للنشاط ككل (أي العمل معطى لمقاول باطن وهو المسؤل عن التوريد)
> فأيهما أفضل (خاصة للمتابعة وإعطاء التقارير لاحقا) هل أجعل هذه التكلفة تحت باب expenses
> أم أجعل لها مورد خاص (كاش) أسنده للأنشطة وهل جعل هذه التكلفة على شكل مورد يؤثر على تسوية الموارد فيما بعد وبالتاي على زمن المشروع



عذرا علي تاخري في الاجابة 
الافضل اضافة مورد خاص و يتم اسناده للانشطة.


----------



## علي حسن اسماعيل (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله جهودك وساعدكم في تيسير المهمة


----------



## Elassal (17 سبتمبر 2009)

the poor to god قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مهندسنا العسال عيد مبارك
> سؤال بسيط لما بيكون عندى اكثر من مشروع وكل واحد عاوز اثبت ليه ال header لكنى لا استطيع مع اختلاف المشاريع واختلاف ال Header بتكون عملية شاقة ايه العمل حتى اثبت لكل مشروع الشعار الخاص بيه



تعمل لكل مشروع الlayouts الخاصة به و تجعل اول كلمة في اسم الlayout هو اسم المشروع.


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 سبتمبر 2009)

امل القاء الضوء على نظام الاكسبيديشن بريميفيرا 4لادخال الوثائق والمسندات والتقديمات
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شهاب الحق (19 سبتمبر 2009)

Dear Alassal

I want to make the project programs with different calendars means the working hours for each of the calendars are different. I am trying to edit it from admin preferences. But when I change something there it affects all the programs. Means my working hours for some projects are 9 hrs/day. So I am trying to make 9hrs/day work in admin preferences - time periods. But it changes all other programs which was based on 8hrs/day. The durations, lags and floats are calculated based on 9hrs/day. I try to change in user preferences as well. But for one project my change in user preference changes for all other program's user preferenes as well. So at a time I can't get two programs with different calendars. I needs to keep all the working hours as same in all the tabs. 

I am sure there must be something which enables us to set different working hours calendars for different programs. I may not aware of that. But I am sure you must know this and can help me to do this. Please provide me some light to resolve this issue.


----------



## Elassal (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شهاب الحق قال:


> Dear Alassal
> 
> I want to make the project programs with different calendars means the working hours for each of the calendars are different. I am trying to edit it from admin preferences. But when I change something there it affects all the programs. Means my working hours for some projects are 9 hrs/day. So I am trying to make 9hrs/day work in admin preferences - time periods. But it changes all other programs which was based on 8hrs/day. The durations, lags and floats are calculated based on 9hrs/day. I try to change in user preferences as well. But for one project my change in user preference changes for all other program's user preferenes as well. So at a time I can't get two programs with different calendars. I needs to keep all the working hours as same in all the tabs.
> 
> I am sure there must be something which enables us to set different working hours calendars for different programs. I may not aware of that. But I am sure you must know this and can help me to do this. Please provide me some light to resolve this issue.



Dear Shehab,​The Default Calendar is just to facilitate the work because it makes the activity's calendar the default ones which you specify but if you define for each activity the required calendar the default one will not affect.


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (23 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks, Appreciated!


----------



## kembel67 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## شهاب الحق (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*كيفية التعامل مع اكثر من نتيجة*



elassal قال:


> dear shehab,​the default calendar is just to facilitate the work because it makes the activity's calendar the default ones which you specify but if you define for each activity the required calendar the default one will not affect.



العزيز العسال
خالص تحياتى ودعائى لك بالتوفيق 
المشكلة انه عند استخدام اكثر من نتيجة بعدد ساعات مختلفة فانه نهاية النشاط تختلف رغم ان البداية واحدة وفترة تنفيذ النشاط واحدة مرفق ملف يوضح ذلك ... اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت سوالى


----------



## the poor to god (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*عيد مبارك*



elassal قال:


> تعمل لكل مشروع الlayouts الخاصة به و تجعل اول كلمة في اسم الlayout هو اسم المشروع.


 مشكور يا مهندسنا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## uth82 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لطفا استاذ عسال 
اريد انا استفسر عن موعد اصدار الاسطوانة الخاصة ب p6
و لكم جزيل الشكر ....


----------



## rfarid1 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## canaanite (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لؤي الماحي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراص علي الموضوع


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
يا نهر النيييييل 
يا اصيل


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

لكم وافر التحية والتقدير000000000000000000


----------



## Elassal (5 نوفمبر 2009)

uth82 قال:


> لطفا استاذ عسال
> اريد انا استفسر عن موعد اصدار الاسطوانة الخاصة ب p6
> و لكم جزيل الشكر ....



بعون الله خلال اسبوعين


----------



## ست ميس (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اعانكم الله على اتمام هذا العمل على افضل وجه..


----------



## صقر الصقور (7 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اول الامر الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع والجهود الفذة 
اذا اردت ان اعمل تحديث للبرنامج بعد ان اقوم بادخال القيم المنفذة المنجزة لكل الفعاليات ماذا افعل بعدها ؟
سؤال الاخر في حالة عمل فلترة للبرنامج للاعمال المفروض انجازها ولم تنجز لحد الان ماهية الدوال التي يجب ان اختارها من اجل ان احقق هذا الشرط ؟ وكيف اعرف الفعاليات المتاخرة باستخدام اي دالة او معادلة ؟ 
علما اني استخدم برنامج برمفيرا 3.1
جزيل الشكر مقدما وانتضر الجواب


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف يمكنني ان احصل على هذه الاسطوانة ؟اين استطيع ان اجدها ؟


----------



## Elassal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> السلام عليكم اول الامر الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع والجهود الفذة
> اذا اردت ان اعمل تحديث للبرنامج بعد ان اقوم بادخال القيم المنفذة المنجزة لكل الفعاليات ماذا افعل بعدها ؟
> سؤال الاخر في حالة عمل فلترة للبرنامج للاعمال المفروض انجازها ولم تنجز لحد الان ماهية الدوال التي يجب ان اختارها من اجل ان احقق هذا الشرط ؟ وكيف اعرف الفعاليات المتاخرة باستخدام اي دالة او معادلة ؟
> علما اني استخدم برنامج برمفيرا 3.1
> جزيل الشكر مقدما وانتضر الجواب



- اذا كان ما فهمته صحيح فانه يجب عليكي ان تضغطي F9 او من قائمة tool .
- المهم هو الحصول علي الانشطة التي يجب ان تتم في فترة قادمة فلنقل شهر مثلا و كل ما عليه من هذه المجموعة عوم سلبي ( negative total float ) و لنحصل علي هذه الانشطة نضع الشروط التالية :

1- percent complete within range 1 : 99
2- early start within range DD+0 to DD+ 30


----------



## Elassal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> كيف يمكنني ان احصل على هذه الاسطوانة ؟اين استطيع ان اجدها ؟



حسب الاتفاق مع الشركة المنتجة ستكون خلال اسبوع في اسواق الاسكندرية و يليها جميع محافظات مصر و يليها العالم العربي كله .


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

متى تصل الى الامارات وكيف اجدها ؟؟لاني بجد بحاجة لهذي الاسطوانة 
وشكرا اخوية على الاجابة وفقك الله 
واذا ممكن سؤال 
ماهو dd ?? 
انا اعرف ال od هو اختصار ل original duration 
وسؤال اخر في حالة كون ال total float تحوي قيم كبيرة هل يعتبر البرنامج الزمني خاطئ او فيه خلل ؟ لاني اعرف ان قيم t.f عادة تكون قيمها صغيرة 
والف شكر مقدما على سعة الصدر


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

وهنالك سؤال اخر عندي ههه كيف استطيع اني اعمل print للبرنامج اقصد الصفحة التي تظهر عندي 
لاني عندما اعمل print لة تظهر لي رسالة تخبرني بعدم امكانية هذا الشي 
واذا اردت ان ارسل المشروع (عدت صفحات او صفحة واحدة منه ) عبر الايميل من خلال ضغطي على اشارة الميل الموجودة في شريط الايقونات ايضا لايمكنني تظهر رسالة تخبرني بعدم الامكانية 
هل هذا يدل على ان برنامجي به ايرر ؟او ماذا 
سؤال اخر اذا اردت ارسال البرنامج بالايميل هل يجب ان احولة الى pdf حتى اعمل اتاجمنت او كيف؟
ومتاسفة على الاطالة وشكرا


----------



## Elassal (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> متى تصل الى الامارات وكيف اجدها ؟؟لاني بجد بحاجة لهذي الاسطوانة
> وشكرا اخوية على الاجابة وفقك الله
> واذا ممكن سؤال
> ماهو dd ??
> ...


الله و رسوله اعلم لكن ان اردت الاسراع يمكنك الاتصال علي رقمي في اول صفحة من المشاركة ( داخل الامارات ).
- الdd الdata date او اليوم الذي تقومين بعمل schedule فيه.
- لا يعتبر خاطئ و لكن يجب ان يكون مفسر .


----------



## Elassal (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> وهنالك سؤال اخر عندي ههه كيف استطيع اني اعمل print للبرنامج اقصد الصفحة التي تظهر عندي
> لاني عندما اعمل print لة تظهر لي رسالة تخبرني بعدم امكانية هذا الشي
> واذا اردت ان ارسل المشروع (عدت صفحات او صفحة واحدة منه ) عبر الايميل من خلال ضغطي على اشارة الميل الموجودة في شريط الايقونات ايضا لايمكنني تظهر رسالة تخبرني بعدم الامكانية
> هل هذا يدل على ان برنامجي به ايرر ؟او ماذا
> ...



- بالنسبة لموضوع الطباعة يمكنك ان تطبعي من ايقونة الطباعة في الشاشة العادية و ليس شاشة المعاينة.
- لا تستخدمي الايميل مباشرة لانها تحتاج الي إعدادات خاصة.
- لكي تتمكني من الطباعة الpdf من اختيارات الطباعة يجب ان تختاري طباعة الpdf .
إذا كان هناك شئ غير واضح يمكنك الاتصال بي.


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر الك اخوية ومقصرت
ان شاء الله نتصل فيك بعد الاصدار وياريت لو تضمنلي نسخة منه 
واما عن موضوع الطباعة هل في عندك برنامج يحول الصفحة للبرمفيرا الى PDF لاني بصراحة لااعرف ان ارسلة بايميل الا بهذه الطريقة والطباعة نفس الحالة لانني مبتدئة حاليا 
وهل يوجد لديك ايضا نسخة عن برنامج برمفيرا 3.1, P6 للتحميل لان النسخة التي هي عندي اتصور بها مشاكل 
او لان الحاسبة تحوي على SQL server لااعرف الحل 
متاسفة دوختك معايا


----------



## Elassal (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> الف شكر الك اخوية ومقصرت
> ان شاء الله نتصل فيك بعد الاصدار وياريت لو تضمنلي نسخة منه
> واما عن موضوع الطباعة هل في عندك برنامج يحول الصفحة للبرمفيرا الى PDF لاني بصراحة لااعرف ان ارسلة بايميل الا بهذه الطريقة والطباعة نفس الحالة لانني مبتدئة حاليا
> وهل يوجد لديك ايضا نسخة عن برنامج برمفيرا 3.1, P6 للتحميل لان النسخة التي هي عندي اتصور بها مشاكل
> ...



لو عندك برنامج PDF فانه يضيف طباعة اتوماتيك الي الطباعات الموجودة علي جهازك فحاواي ان تدخلي علي control panel و سوف تجديها إذا واجهت صعوبة ارجو الاستعانة باي صديق او الاتصال.
بالنسبة الي النسخ موجودة علي المنتدي و كذلك احتفظ بنسخة و لكن ليس للتحميل فاذا اردتيها يمكنك الاتصال علي .


----------



## حسام الحو (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس / العسال
منذ فترة بعيدة وانا اريد عمل مشاركة معك بهذا الموضوع الشيق ليس الا لأشكرك وارجو لك التوفيق والخير لهذا الموضوع المتميز بمعنى الكلمة وأرسل لك التحية على مثابرتك وتواصلك مع الاخوة بالملتقى والاستمرارية الدائمة .
وارجو الله ان يوفقك الى كل خير وسعادة.
وأنا أعتبر هذا الموضوع أجمل واحسن مشاركة بالملتقى لما فيه من معلومات قيمة واستمرارية وتواصل دائم فجزاك الله خيراً .
وبأعتذر عن تأخير هذه المشاركة الواجبة مني .


----------



## Elassal (12 نوفمبر 2009)

حسام الحو قال:


> الاخ الفاضل المهندس / العسال
> منذ فترة بعيدة وانا اريد عمل مشاركة معك بهذا الموضوع الشيق ليس الا لأشكرك وارجو لك التوفيق والخير لهذا الموضوع المتميز بمعنى الكلمة وأرسل لك التحية على مثابرتك وتواصلك مع الاخوة بالملتقى والاستمرارية الدائمة .
> وارجو الله ان يوفقك الى كل خير وسعادة.
> وأنا أعتبر هذا الموضوع أجمل واحسن مشاركة بالملتقى لما فيه من معلومات قيمة واستمرارية وتواصل دائم فجزاك الله خيراً .
> وبأعتذر عن تأخير هذه المشاركة الواجبة مني .



الاخ / حسام الحو 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اولا اشكرك علي كلامك الرقيق .

اما بالنسبة لموضوع المشاركة فالحمد لله اولا و اخيرا و الفضل لكل من علمني و علي رأسهم مهندس محمود عبدالله و المهندس الناصر محمد علي و هم أناس يتمني كل شخص ان يكون في حياته امثالهم .

و بالنسبة لموضوع المثابرة فكما نثابر مع الناس يثابر معنا الكثيرون فأنها التجارة مع الله . و ما شاء الله انت بالمثل تفعل و قد رايت الكثير من مشاركاتك المثرية للملتقي .

اتمني ان نتواصل علي الخاص او الايميل او التليفون . و كلها موجودة عندك في اول المشاركة.


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## شهاب الحق (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شهاب الحق قال:


> العزيز العسال
> خالص تحياتى ودعائى لك بالتوفيق
> المشكلة انه عند استخدام اكثر من نتيجة بعدد ساعات مختلفة فانه نهاية النشاط تختلف رغم ان البداية واحدة وفترة تنفيذ النشاط واحدة مرفق ملف يوضح ذلك ... اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت سوالى



فين الاجابة الشافية يا باشا


----------



## Elassal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهاب الحق مشاهدة المشاركة
العزيز العسال
خالص تحياتى ودعائى لك بالتوفيق
المشكلة انه عند استخدام اكثر من نتيجة بعدد ساعات مختلفة فانه نهاية النشاط تختلف رغم ان البداية واحدة وفترة تنفيذ النشاط واحدة مرفق ملف يوضح ذلك ... اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت سوالى



شهاب الحق قال:


> فين الاجابة الشافية يا باشا



عزيزي شهاب عذا علي التاخير و لكني نسيت الرد علي سؤالك و هو يتلخص كالتالي :
البرنامج له اعدادات ثابتة عن عدد الساعات في اليوم الواحد ممكن ان تتابعها من admin preferences و ما اختلف عن ذلك يقوم البرنامج باظهار نتائج مختلفة فمثلا إذا كان الاعداد 8 ساعات فان الانشطة التي لها تقويم ( calendar ) ستخرج نتائج عادية لو قمت بعدها علي الجدول يدويا . اما لو كان عدد الساعات مختلف فان البرنامج يقوم بحساب عدد الساعات المطلوبة مثلا 9 ساعات فيكون المجموع يوم و ساعة و بالتالي كل 9 ايام سيكون هناك يوم عاشر يظهر معك .


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤال عند تنصيب برنامج البرمفيرا المشكلة عندي لا اعرف لماذا لايعمل عندي البرنامج الا على الامثلة الموجودة به وفي حالة اردت فتح مشروع بالبرنامج لايعمل عندي لا اعرف لماذا !!
هل هنالك مشكلة بالتنصيب او ماذا ارجو الرد سريعا لاني قريبة الى الجنون ,مع العلم حاولت به الف مرة انصبة وامسحة 
وهل يمكنني ان اغير مكان تنصيبة غير ال c وهل يعمل البرنامج اذا غيرت مكان تنصيبة انتضر الجواب


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

البرنامج المنصب هو p3.1


----------



## kelo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس محمود
عندى بعض الاسئلة التى يمكن مناقشاتها 
عند عمل اوزان لانشطة المشروع ايهما افضل فى حسابها التكلفة ام العمالة 
هل يمكن عمل اس كيرف نموذجى لعلاقة الزمن المنقضى من عمر المشروع مع النسبة المخطط ا نجازها
عندما يتم عمل update وظهر تأخير بالمشروع فهل هذا (potential dealy or actual delay during the pasr period)


----------



## Elassal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> سؤال عند تنصيب برنامج البرمفيرا المشكلة عندي لا اعرف لماذا لايعمل عندي البرنامج الا على الامثلة الموجودة به وفي حالة اردت فتح مشروع بالبرنامج لايعمل عندي لا اعرف لماذا !!
> هل هنالك مشكلة بالتنصيب او ماذا ارجو الرد سريعا لاني قريبة الى الجنون ,مع العلم حاولت به الف مرة انصبة وامسحة
> وهل يمكنني ان اغير مكان تنصيبة غير ال c وهل يعمل البرنامج اذا غيرت مكان تنصيبة انتضر الجواب



اعتقد ان المشكلة عندك في البرنامج نفسه و لا استطيع الحكم علي مشكلة مثل هذه حتي اراها و لذلك فان النصيحة بالبحث عن نسخة اخري و كذلك إنزال ويندوز مرة اخري مع العلم انه يمكنك تغيير مكان التنزيل .


----------



## Elassal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

kelo قال:


> المهندس محمود
> عندى بعض الاسئلة التى يمكن مناقشاتها
> عند عمل اوزان لانشطة المشروع ايهما افضل فى حسابها التكلفة ام العمالة
> هل يمكن عمل اس كيرف نموذجى لعلاقة الزمن المنقضى من عمر المشروع مع النسبة المخطط ا نجازها
> عندما يتم عمل update وظهر تأخير بالمشروع فهل هذا (potential dealy or actual delay during the pasr period)



الافضل ان تكون الاوزان بالعمالة لان اذا كانت بالتكاليف فان هناك بعض الاشياء تكون تكلفتها عالية جدا و لكن المجهود الذي تنفذ فيه قليل و بالتالي لا تكون دقيقة .
ما المقصود بنموذجي؟؟؟؟
كل ما اعرفه انه ما دامت المعلومات متوفرة فانه يمكن عمله و لكن الشرط الاساسي انه عند عمل update يجب عمل store period performance حتي تخزن المعلومات التي تريدها حتي اخر update .


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

Elassal قال:


> اعتقد ان المشكلة عندك في البرنامج نفسه و لا استطيع الحكم علي مشكلة مثل هذه حتي اراها و لذلك فان النصيحة بالبحث عن نسخة اخري و كذلك إنزال ويندوز مرة اخري مع العلم انه يمكنك تغيير مكان التنزيل .


شكرا اخوية على الرد ومقصرت بس المشكلة وهي اني استخدمت اكثر من 3 برامج يعني مو نفس البرنامج وكل مرة يكون في مشكلة شكل ماعرف السبب وثم عند تغير مكان التنصيب بدلا من c اخترت g وكانت النتيجة ان البرنامج لايعمل بشكل كامل مع العلم ان الحاسبة بها نظام فستا وليس وندوز 
ولكن قررت افرمت الحاسبة لان لاجدوى ههههههه من البرنامج واضع وندوز وانصب البرنامج من جديد والله الموفق ههه ادعولي يتنصب ادعولي :80:


----------



## شهاب الحق (17 نوفمبر 2009)

elassal قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهاب الحق مشاهدة المشاركة
> العزيز العسال
> خالص تحياتى ودعائى لك بالتوفيق
> المشكلة انه عند استخدام اكثر من نتيجة بعدد ساعات مختلفة فانه نهاية النشاط تختلف رغم ان البداية واحدة وفترة تنفيذ النشاط واحدة مرفق ملف يوضح ذلك ... اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت سوالى
> ...



باشا حضرتك شرحت المشكلة اللى انا طالب حلها .. ما فيش حل يعنى .. مثلا ان كان فيه بعض الانشطة تشتغل شفتين وبعض الانشطة شفت واحد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شهاب الحق قال:


> باشا حضرتك شرحت المشكلة اللى انا طالب حلها .. ما فيش حل يعنى .. مثلا ان كان فيه بعض الانشطة تشتغل شفتين وبعض الانشطة شفت واحد ؟؟؟؟


هل يمكن بهذه الحالة نعمل اكثر من تقويم وكل تقويم مختلف بعدد ساعاته(يجوز او لا؟؟ مختلف بعدد الساعات العمل خلال اليوم الواحد ) ونسند التقاويم الى المهام التي تعمل بشفت واحد والتي تعمل بشفتين كل منها حسب عددالساعات التي وضعناها بالتقويم الخاص لكل منها 
اني حقيقة ماعرف الجواب بس مجرد سؤال واقتراح بنفس الوقت :87:


----------



## Elassal (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> هل يمكن بهذه الحالة نعمل اكثر من تقويم وكل تقويم مختلف بعدد ساعاته(يجوز او لا؟؟ مختلف بعدد الساعات العمل خلال اليوم الواحد ) ونسند التقاويم الى المهام التي تعمل بشفت واحد والتي تعمل بشفتين كل منها حسب عددالساعات التي وضعناها بالتقويم الخاص لكل منها
> اني حقيقة ماعرف الجواب بس مجرد سؤال واقتراح بنفس الوقت :87:



اقتراح سليم تماما و لكن سيحتاج مجهود اثناء عملية المتابعة اي ان العامل البشري ( تفكيرك انت ) مهم جدا .


----------



## شهاب الحق (18 نوفمبر 2009)

elassal قال:


> اقتراح سليم تماما و لكن سيحتاج مجهود اثناء عملية المتابعة اي ان العامل البشري ( تفكيرك انت ) مهم جدا .



باشمهندس العسال يخيلى ان الاقتراح يمكن تطبيقة ولكن سيعطى نتائج خاطئة كما تعلم فان مثلا ادخلنا فترة نشاط بنتيجة عشر ساعات وفترة نشاط بنتيجة ثمانى ساعات وكانت البداية واحدة فلن تكون نهاية النشاطين واحدة بمعنى ان الاقتراح لن يكون ذو فائدة ولا رايك ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Elassal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شهاب الحق قال:


> باشمهندس العسال يخيلى ان الاقتراح يمكن تطبيقة ولكن سيعطى نتائج خاطئة كما تعلم فان مثلا ادخلنا فترة نشاط بنتيجة عشر ساعات وفترة نشاط بنتيجة ثمانى ساعات وكانت البداية واحدة فلن تكون نهاية النشاطين واحدة بمعنى ان الاقتراح لن يكون ذو فائدة ولا رايك ايه ؟؟؟؟



عزيزي شهاب يخيل الي ان هناك لبس فس الموضوع :
مبدئيا يجب ان نعلم ان حسابات البرنامج تقوم علي عدد ساعات ثابت تحدده بنفسك و لنقل مثلا 8 ساعات و بذلك فان اي زيادة عن هذا الرقم فان البرنامج يقوم بحساب الوقت بيوم و كسر مثلا 28 ساعة شغل = 3 و 4 ساعات فيظهر ان النشاط ينتهي في 4 ايام . و للتغلب علي هذه المشكلة بالنسبة لحالتك يمكن استخدام نظام الاوفر تايم


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

elassal قال:


> عزيزي شهاب يخيل الي ان هناك لبس فس الموضوع :
> مبدئيا يجب ان نعلم ان حسابات البرنامج تقوم علي عدد ساعات ثابت تحدده بنفسك و لنقل مثلا 8 ساعات و بذلك فان اي زيادة عن هذا الرقم فان البرنامج يقوم بحساب الوقت بيوم و كسر مثلا 28 ساعة شغل = 3 و 4 ساعات فيظهر ان النشاط ينتهي في 4 ايام . و للتغلب علي هذه المشكلة بالنسبة لحالتك يمكن استخدام نظام الاوفر تايم


كلام جميل ولكن ماهو االاوفر تايم موجود بالبرمفيرا اول مرة اسمع به :87: ممكن توضحة اخ العسال 
والف شكر مقدما


----------



## Elassal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*resource shift*



بنت المدني 1 قال:


> كلام جميل ولكن ماهو االاوفر تايم موجود بالبرمفيرا اول مرة اسمع به :87: ممكن توضحة اخ العسال
> والف شكر مقدما



ده موجود في بريمافيرا 6 في موضوع الresource shift و ليس بريمافيرا 3 لان ما يحكمك هو المورد .


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤال اذا استخدمت نفس العملية وباستخدام اكثر من تقويم ببرمفيرا 3.1 هل ستواجهني نفس المشكلة التي يطرحها الاخ شهاب الحق؟؟ وهل تؤثر ايضا على الفترة الكلية لنهاية المشروع


----------



## Elassal (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> سؤال اذا استخدمت نفس العملية وباستخدام اكثر من تقويم ببرمفيرا 3.1 هل ستواجهني نفس المشكلة التي يطرحها الاخ شهاب الحق؟؟ وهل تؤثر ايضا على الفترة الكلية لنهاية المشروع



لا لن تجدي هذه المشكلة في بريمافيرا 3 لان التقويمات لا تعتمد علي الساعات .


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

elassal قال:


> لا لن تجدي هذه المشكلة في بريمافيرا 3 لان التقويمات لا تعتمد علي الساعات .


الف شكر والحمدلله هو المطلوب ههههه :16:
مين في عندة خطوات ممكن نحدد او ندقق بها البرنامج الزمني 
فمثلا لمعرفة مدى صحة البرنامج لمشروع ما هنالك عدة فقرات يجب تدقيقها (في حالة تقديم برنامج زمني للبرمفيرا واردنا ان ندققهة )
وهل ان قيمة ال t.f اذا كانت كبيرة جدا تؤثر على البرنامج ام لا ؟؟وهل يعتبر غير صحيح اذا كانت t.f كبيرة ؟؟


----------



## شهاب الحق (23 نوفمبر 2009)

Elassal قال:


> ده موجود في بريمافيرا 6 في موضوع الresource shift و ليس بريمافيرا 3 لان ما يحكمك هو المورد .



الاخ العزيز المهندس العسال

اقولك بصراحة شكلك زهقت من كثرة الاسئلة او تعبيت مش عارف بقى ... لانى مش عارف اقفل معاك موضوع الساعات خالص ... قولى ازاى استخدم resource shift فى حل المشكلة مش ده برضه المستهدف ولا ايه يا هندسة :3:


----------



## م السيد النادي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجا التأكد من المعلومات وطريقة الطرح قبل الشرح على أن تكون الأمثلة المحلولة على كل نقطة
وأدعوالله لكم التوفيق

مهندس / السيد النادى


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 نوفمبر 2009)

فكرة الامثلة فكرة رائعة جدا 0000000000


----------



## Elassal (25 نوفمبر 2009)

م السيد النادي قال:


> الرجا التأكد من المعلومات وطريقة الطرح قبل الشرح على أن تكون الأمثلة المحلولة على كل نقطة
> وأدعوالله لكم التوفيق
> 
> مهندس / السيد النادى



اهلا و سهلا بك يا باشمهندس سيد و قد فهمت من تعليقك ( الرجا التأكد من المعلومات وطريقة الطرح قبل الشرح) ان لك تعليق علي المعلومات فان كان هناك خطأ فارجو منك إصلاحه حتي يعم النفع.
أما بالنسبة للامثلة فان هذا مجهود قد لا يتوفر في كثير من الاحيان بالنسبة لي فارجو منك ان كان عندك الخبرة ان تقوم بطرح الامثلة ايضا.


----------



## Elassal (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شهاب الحق قال:


> الاخ العزيز المهندس العسال
> 
> اقولك بصراحة شكلك زهقت من كثرة الاسئلة او تعبيت مش عارف بقى ... لانى مش عارف اقفل معاك موضوع الساعات خالص ... قولى ازاى استخدم resource shift فى حل المشكلة مش ده برضه المستهدف ولا ايه يا هندسة :3:



لا و الله يا باشا بس فعلا انا مطحون جدا في الشغل اليومين دول قبل العيد .
عموما يا سيدي كل الانشطة حتاخد تقويم واحد و تعمل للموارد الي علي الانشطة دي shift حتي لو اضطررت الي عمل موراد خاصة .
معلش الاجابة مش بالتفصيل قوي و انا عارف انك محتاج تحاول مع نفسك شوية و لكن ممكن نناقشها مرة تانية بعد العيد لو معرفتش تظبطها.


----------



## سعيد زمزم (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بريميفيرا 3.1 لا يعمل مع نسخة windows vista-upgrade to windows7 وتظهر رساله تقول ان البرنامج 32bit والجهاز 64bit بمعني ان امكانيات الجهاز والوندوز اعلي من البرنامج وحسب ما اعرف انه في هذه الحاله المفروض ان يقوم الجهاز بتشغيه بسهولة لان امكانياته اعلي ارجو محاولة المساعده


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ المخلص أحمد العسال
بارك الله فى مجهوداتك وجزاك خيرا عن مجرد قراءة الأسئلة حتى ولو لم تجبها وعندى استفسار بسيط حيث كنت أعمل منذ عدة سنوات على بريمفيرا 3 بطريقة ادخال الاف البيانات باستخدام طريقة ال Batch Files سواء فى بداية البرنامج او عند تحديثه فهل يمكن استخدام نفس الأسلوب مع بريمفيرا 6 ام الوضع مختلف وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## Elassal (6 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد ابو العباس قال:


> الأخ المخلص أحمد العسال
> بارك الله فى مجهوداتك وجزاك خيرا عن مجرد قراءة الأسئلة حتى ولو لم تجبها وعندى استفسار بسيط حيث كنت أعمل منذ عدة سنوات على بريمفيرا 3 بطريقة ادخال الاف البيانات باستخدام طريقة ال batch files سواء فى بداية البرنامج او عند تحديثه فهل يمكن استخدام نفس الأسلوب مع بريمفيرا 6 ام الوضع مختلف وجزاك الله خيرا.



اولا اتمني ان لا يكون هناك تقصير من جانبي لاني احاول ان ابذل اقصي جهدي.
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك فان هذه الطريقة متوفرة في بريمافيرا 6 ايضا .


----------



## Elassal (6 ديسمبر 2009)

سعيد زمزم قال:


> بريميفيرا 3.1 لا يعمل مع نسخة windows vista-upgrade to windows7 وتظهر رساله تقول ان البرنامج 32bit والجهاز 64bit بمعني ان امكانيات الجهاز والوندوز اعلي من البرنامج وحسب ما اعرف انه في هذه الحاله المفروض ان يقوم الجهاز بتشغيه بسهولة لان امكانياته اعلي ارجو محاولة المساعده



اولا اعتذر علي عدم قدرتي علي اجابة سؤالك بدقة لاني لم استخدم ويندوز 7 حتي الان و لكن هذه المشكلة ظهرت مع ويندوز فيستا و كان حلها هو تنزيل service back قامت مايكروسوفت بعمله و كذلك ملف اخر من علي موقع بريمافيرا إذا فالمسالة مسالة وقت و لاسراع العملية يمكنك ارسال المشكلة الي كلا الشركتين من علي موقعهم علي الانترنت.


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 ديسمبر 2009)

هل من الممكن ادراج مثال تعليمى على البريمفيرا 6
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ المخلص أحمد العسال
شكر الله لك افادتك وبارك الله لك فى وقتك.


----------



## uth82 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني هنا البرنامج الزمني لاعمال الهيكل لفندق الغاردينيا في سوريا (تصميم و اشراف شركة كونسير) و لكن للاسف بصيغة PDF و لكن لعله يكون مفيد 
اليكم الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/172876419/42128cfb/Primavera_Plan_of_Gardenia_hot.html


----------



## كروش المهندس (15 ديسمبر 2009)

والله فكره ممتازه وانا واحد من الناس اللى نحتاج هذا الكتاب كمرجع لى ذالك لانى مهندس تخطيط شكرا وننتظر هذا الكتاب


----------



## Eng.Amen (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لسوال عن مقاول الباطن الذي يتعامل ب م2 او م3 فنة يتم ادخالة علي انة Material لنة يتحاسب بوحدة غير الوقت (ساعة او يوم اوشهر) ويتم فقط اخال الكمية التي يحاسب عليها ان كان الغرض من الموضوع دراسة التكاليف
ويوضع مورد اخر بتصنيف Nonlabor لحساب manpower التي يطلبها الاستشاري و تحدد التكلفة = 0 
هذا ما اقوم بفعلة والله اعلم


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العسال كيف الصحة والاحوال ؟؟
هل عندك علم عن مكان الممكن يعلمون في دورات البرمفيرا 3.1 في ابو ظبي ولو اي احد عنده علم بذلك ياريت تعطون المكان والفترة التي تنعمل بها الدورة لاني بجد محتاجة دورة تعليمية عنه
ومتى سيتم توزيع كتاب البرمفيرا 6 ؟؟الف شكر مقدما عن كل من حاول يساعدني


----------



## Heji (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السؤال يصبح ....

هل أن برنامج بريمافيرا كافي لإدارة المشروع ( مالياً ... وزمنياً ) هل بامكانه عرض تقارير مالية دقيقة تشمل التايم كيبينغ ( شيت الحضور والغياب ) لكل افراد المشروع ...

ولكم مني التحية ...


----------



## amsy72 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجوا ان تساعدون بكتاب حول دراسة جدوى للمشاريع وكيفية حساب المشروع الناجح بطريقة علمية


----------



## amsy72 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الى ادارة الملتقى بارك الله بكم وارجو مساعدتنا في موضوع دراسة الجدوى للمشاريع وكيفية الوصول الى اقرب النتائج بالدراسة


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مالقيت لحد الان الجواب الشافي حول امكانية وجود دورات برمفيرا 3.1 في ابو ظبي الرجاء المساعدة لاي شخص يعرف اماكن عمل الدورات لمثل هذا البرنامج ومني جزيل الشكر


----------



## Elassal (26 ديسمبر 2009)

heji قال:


> السؤال يصبح ....
> 
> هل أن برنامج بريمافيرا كافي لإدارة المشروع ( مالياً ... وزمنياً ) هل بامكانه عرض تقارير مالية دقيقة تشمل التايم كيبينغ ( شيت الحضور والغياب ) لكل افراد المشروع ...
> 
> ولكم مني التحية ...



اولا السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وجهة نظري ان برنامج البريمافيرا يمكن ان يكفي لكي تصنع به ما تشاء في إدارة المشروعات و لكن هذا يتوقف علي ما تغذيه به من معلومات و علي كيفية استغلالك لإمكاناته الكبيرة و خاصة الاصدار السادس و ما يليه و يمكن كذلك بالاستعانة ببرامج مساعدة مثل الاكسل ان يتوسع استخدامه ليشمل كل الفئات الموجودة في المشروع لان بعض الناس ممن لا يجيدون استخدام البرنامج يواجهون صعوبة في فهم تقاريرها.


----------



## Elassal (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> السلام عليكم مالقيت لحد الان الجواب الشافي حول امكانية وجود دورات برمفيرا 3.1 في ابو ظبي الرجاء المساعدة لاي شخص يعرف اماكن عمل الدورات لمثل هذا البرنامج ومني جزيل الشكر



الاخت بنت المدني للاسف لا اعلم احد او مركز ممكن ان ارشحه لك لتدريس بريمافيرا في ابوظبي ارجو المعذرة.


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

Elassal قال:


> الاخت بنت المدني للاسف لا اعلم احد او مركز ممكن ان ارشحه لك لتدريس بريمافيرا في ابوظبي ارجو المعذرة.


 شكرا جزيلا للرد على سؤالي 
وممكن اذا صار علم عندك بمركز دورات:11: اي حاجة تخص البرنامج تبلغني واكون ممنونة 
وعندي سؤال عالطاير هههه :76:
في حالة عملت مشروع هدف target واردت ان اعملة مقارنة مع المشروع الحالي current ماهي الخطوات التي اتبعها لعمله
وسؤال اخر اذا اردت ان ارسل مشروع بالبرمفيرا عن طريق الايميل كيف يتم ذلك ؟؟
وشكرا 
اختكم بنت المدني 1


----------



## sgharib (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للرد على سؤالي
> وممكن اذا صار علم عندك بمركز دورات:11: اي حاجة تخص البرنامج تبلغني واكون ممنونة
> وعندي سؤال عالطاير هههه :76:
> في حالة عملت مشروع هدف target واردت ان اعملة مقارنة مع المشروع الحالي current ماهي الخطوات التي اتبعها لعمله
> ...



السلام عليكم 
الدورات ممكن في جمعية المهندسين إنظري الرابط التالي
http://www.uaesocietyofengineers.com/tr2.asp

موضوع ال target مع ال Current تعملي إختيار لمشروع و تخليه تارجت للحالي و ممكن تظهريهم في شاشة واحدة ( الشرح بالكتابة صعب أنه يوضح لكن ممكن تحاولي تجربي مع نفسك)

إرسال المشروع بالايميل : إعملي backup للمشروع مع مراعاة إختيار ضغط الملف و هيكون عندك ملفين تقدري تلحقيهم بالايميل لأي أحد وهو عندما يستقبل يعمل restore للمشروع عنده

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اني جدا شاكرة لك اخوية للتوضيح وصلت الفكرة 
والف شكر لك على الموقع واذا في عندك مواقع اخرى للدورات التدريبية ممكن تضع الرابط واكون جد شاكرة وهل في دورات باللغة العربية 
وبارك الله في كل من يحاول ان يعطي معلومة مفيدة


----------



## sgharib (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> اني جدا شاكرة لك اخوية للتوضيح وصلت الفكرة
> والف شكر لك على الموقع واذا في عندك مواقع اخرى للدورات التدريبية ممكن تضع الرابط واكون جد شاكرة وهل في دورات باللغة العربية
> وبارك الله في كل من يحاول ان يعطي معلومة مفيدة



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93881.html

شوفي الموضوع ده فيه اعلان عن مركز موجود في أبوظبي ... و بالتأكيد فيه مراكز كتير غيره.

يعني بروجاكس لو عندها فرع في أبوظبي بالتأكيد يعطوا دورات بريمافيرا


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

sgharib قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93881.html
> 
> شوفي الموضوع ده فيه اعلان عن مركز موجود في أبوظبي ... و بالتأكيد فيه مراكز كتير غيره.
> 
> يعني بروجاكس لو عندها فرع في أبوظبي بالتأكيد يعطوا دورات بريمافيرا


 مشكور اخوية تعبت معايا


----------



## Elassal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للرد على سؤالي
> وممكن اذا صار علم عندك بمركز دورات:11: اي حاجة تخص البرنامج تبلغني واكون ممنونة
> وعندي سؤال عالطاير هههه :76:
> في حالة عملت مشروع هدف target واردت ان اعملة مقارنة مع المشروع الحالي current ماهي الخطوات التي اتبعها لعمله
> ...



1- a- tools ---project tools -----target .​b- format -----bars ---in the define bars (choose target bars)
ممكن ايضا من format ---column تختاري ان تظهري المعلومات التي تريديها بخصوص التارجت.
2- tools ----project utilities ---backup
و ممكن ان تستخدمي الملفات التي تظهر عندك ( PRX) لترسيليها عن طريق الايميل.


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Elassal قال:


> 1- a- tools ---project tools -----target .​
> b- format -----bars ---in the define bars (choose target bars)
> ممكن ايضا من format ---column تختاري ان تظهري المعلومات التي تريديها بخصوص التارجت.
> 2- tools ----project utilities ---backup
> و ممكن ان تستخدمي الملفات التي تظهر عندك ( PRX) لترسيليها عن طريق الايميل.


 عاشت ايدك اخوية على التوضيح اي عرفتها 
ولكن ممكن توضحلي اكثر بطريقة ارسال الايميل لاني عندما اعمل backup تظهر عندي بهيئة ملفين وعندما اريد ان ارسلها اعمل لها اتاجمنت ثم ارسلها ولكن عند التحميل والفتح لا تفتح عندي ممكن توضح كيف اعمل لها restore وكذلك ماقصدك بملفات prx 
بارك الله فيك وربي يوفقك


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم كيف الاحوال والصحة ان شاء الله تمام
عندي سؤال ايضا في حالة اردت ان اعمل جميع التواريخ الموجودة بالبرنامج هي تواريخ حقيقية وسيتم ذلك باستخدام الglobal chang لتوفيرالسرعة وخاصة المشروع كبير 
سؤالي هو كيف اضع الدالة التي تعبر عنه ,والف شكر


----------



## Elassal (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> عاشت ايدك اخوية على التوضيح اي عرفتها
> ولكن ممكن توضحلي اكثر بطريقة ارسال الايميل لاني عندما اعمل backup تظهر عندي بهيئة ملفين وعندما اريد ان ارسلها اعمل لها اتاجمنت ثم ارسلها ولكن عند التحميل والفتح لا تفتح عندي ممكن توضح كيف اعمل لها restore وكذلك ماقصدك بملفات prx
> بارك الله فيك وربي يوفقك



إمتداد الprx هو إمتداد الملفات التي تخرج من الريمافيرا ( واحد من الملفين اللي بيخرجوا ) .

و ممكن ترسيليها زي ما بترسيلي اي ملف عادي word او اكسل من الويندوز مش من البريمافيرا .
- موضوع الrestore :
tools ---- project utility --- restore


----------



## Elassal (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف الاحوال والصحة ان شاء الله تمام
> عندي سؤال ايضا في حالة اردت ان اعمل جميع التواريخ الموجودة بالبرنامج هي تواريخ حقيقية وسيتم ذلك باستخدام الglobal chang لتوفيرالسرعة وخاصة المشروع كبير
> سؤالي هو كيف اضع الدالة التي تعبر عنه ,والف شكر



الموضوع ده مهم و خطير و هناك بعض الاشياء التي يجب ان تؤخذ في الحسبان علي الرغم من سهولته الظاهرية و لا اجد الوقت الكافي للكتابة فارجو اما الانتظار و إما الاتصال بي علي تليفوني الموجود في اول صفحة من المشاركة.


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخوية وان شاء الله انتضر الرد على السؤال 
هل اعمل if 
then es eg to as 
ef eg to af


----------



## رولا ماهر (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
انا منقطعة منذ فترة عن المنتدى اريد ان استفسر عن كتاب المهندس عسال هل صدر ام لا؟


----------



## المهندس مسلماني (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (3 يناير 2010)

رولا ماهر قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير
> انا منقطعة منذ فترة عن المنتدى اريد ان استفسر عن كتاب المهندس عسال هل صدر ام لا؟



للاسف تم تاجيل الكتاب لفترة و لكن هناك اسطوانات تعليم بريمافيرا 6 و هي تحتوي علي كثير من النقاط الفنية الممتازة و سوف تكون بين ايديكم في معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب 22 يناير 2010 و بعد ذلك في جميع الاماكن إن شاء الله


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (3 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله سوف نكون بانتضارها ان شاء الله ولكن اخوية العسال لم ترد على سؤالي بخصوص الglobal change


----------



## موديز (12 يناير 2010)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أبدء فى طرح سؤال فى بريمافيرا 5 و6 وهو الآتى :-
> 1- بالرغم من تكمننا من فتح داتا باز جديدة فى بريمافيرا 5 أو 6 إلا أننا نصطدم بمشكلة وهى أنك لا تستطيع حفظ أعمالك على أى partition آخر على الكومبيوتر إلا بصيغة database والتى تحوى المشاريع فقط ولا يتم نقل ما قمت بة من عمل أنتربريز ( بأفتراض أنك مكتب أدارة مشروعات لك عدة عملاء من شركات لكل منها أنتربريز مستقل )
> لذلك أذا أردت أن تستفيد من هذة الداتا فأنك تقوم بعمل أنتربريز مماثل لهذة الشركة وعمل import لل data
> والقيام بتعريف كل مشروع على مكانة فى الأنتربريز مما يجعلها طريقة شاقة جدا" 000 اليس هناك وسيلة أستطيع بها أن أستدعى ال data كاملة دون تدخل جديد منى ؟
> ...


 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......

اريد مساعدة الاخوة المهندسين المتخصصين فى برنامج بريمفيرا 6 

تم تسطيب البرنامج على الجهاز ولكنى لا استطيع الدخول اليه 

فهل يعرف احد كيفية عمله؟ هذه هى الرسالة التى تستمر فى الظهور امامى 
Unable to connect to the database. Would you like to configure the database connection now?

اتمنى ان اجد مساعدة احد الخبراء سريعا


----------



## shaaaban (13 يناير 2010)

ممكن مهندس ينزل امتداد البرنامج علشان ببحث عليه من فترة


----------



## Elassal (14 يناير 2010)

موديز قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......
> 
> اريد مساعدة الاخوة المهندسين المتخصصين فى برنامج بريمفيرا 6
> 
> ...


لازم حضرتك تنزل الداتل باز الاول و تعمل اتصال بين البرنامج و بينها و اعتقد ان ده تم شرحة من قبل في المنتدي.


----------



## Elassal (14 يناير 2010)

shaaaban قال:


> ممكن مهندس ينزل امتداد البرنامج علشان ببحث عليه من فترة



برنامج ايه بالضبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Elassal (14 يناير 2010)

بنت المدني 1 قال:


> الف شكر اخوية وان شاء الله انتضر الرد على السؤال
> هل اعمل if
> then es eg to as
> ef eg to af


if 
then AS equal ES
و لكنك تحتاجين الي فلاتر لتحديد اي الانشطة بالتحديد تحتاجين و لا ادري ما الاحتياطات الاخري التي يجب اخذها في الاعتبار لانها تختلف حسب المشروع الذي تعملين عليه؟


----------



## موديز (14 يناير 2010)

Elassal قال:


> لازم حضرتك تنزل الداتل باز الاول و تعمل اتصال بين البرنامج و بينها و اعتقد ان ده تم شرحة من قبل في المنتدي.


 
عزيزى السيد المهندس العسال .................

اشكرك على الرد انا نزلت على فكرة الداتا بيز microsoft SQL Server 2005
بس برضه كل ما اجى عندك الشاشة بتاعة الدخول واحط اليوزر والباس يعمل كونكشين ويقولى فيلد تو كونكت وانا مليش للاسف فى الداتا بيز فكنت اتمنى ان حد يقولى اعمل ايه تانى؟


----------



## dica1011 (15 يناير 2010)

عندى مشكلة اطلب من ذوى الخبرة الأكرام فى الرد على وهى كالنحوالتالى:
كيفيةالحصول على قيمة Monthly early value & Monthly late value من اى من البرامج الزمنية وسوف اكون شاكرا مقدما على تعاونكم


----------



## Elassal (16 يناير 2010)

dica1011 قال:


> عندى مشكلة اطلب من ذوى الخبرة الأكرام فى الرد على وهى كالنحوالتالى:
> كيفيةالحصول على قيمة Monthly early value & Monthly late value من اى من البرامج الزمنية وسوف اكون شاكرا مقدما على تعاونكم



للحصول علي هذه القيم يجب عليك عمل توزيع للموارد او للتكلفة بالشهور و هذا موجود في الtabular report في بريمافيرا 3 او Assignment في بريمافيرا 6.


----------



## Elassal (16 يناير 2010)

موديز قال:


> عزيزى السيد المهندس العسال .................
> 
> اشكرك على الرد انا نزلت على فكرة الداتا بيز microsoft SQL Server 2005
> بس برضه كل ما اجى عندك الشاشة بتاعة الدخول واحط اليوزر والباس يعمل كونكشين ويقولى فيلد تو كونكت وانا مليش للاسف فى الداتا بيز فكنت اتمنى ان حد يقولى اعمل ايه تانى؟



اولا الموضوع محتاج انك تنزل الداتا باز من البريمافيرا علي الserver الي انت نزلته و عمل connection ما بينهم. 
خلي بالك لو انت بتستخدم primavera 6 V7 الموضوع حيفرق كتير لان هذا الاصدار انا لسة ما اتمكنتش من عملية الsetup بتاعته لاني نزلته مرة واحدة بس.


----------



## موديز (17 يناير 2010)

Elassal قال:


> اولا الموضوع محتاج انك تنزل الداتا باز من البريمافيرا علي الserver الي انت نزلته و عمل connection ما بينهم.
> خلي بالك لو انت بتستخدم primavera 6 V7 الموضوع حيفرق كتير لان هذا الاصدار انا لسة ما اتمكنتش من عملية الsetup بتاعته لاني نزلته مرة واحدة بس.


 
اشكرك على الرد ياباشمهندس العسال 

لكنى لم افهم معنى "الموضوع محتاج انك تنزل الداتا باز من البريمافيرا علي الserver الي انت نزلته" 

ما معناها انا احاول معه بشتى الطرق وقد قمت بتجربة البرنامج على جهاز زميل لى وقد فتح بكل سهولة


----------



## Elassal (18 يناير 2010)

موديز قال:


> اشكرك على الرد ياباشمهندس العسال
> 
> لكنى لم افهم معنى "الموضوع محتاج انك تنزل الداتا باز من البريمافيرا علي الserver الي انت نزلته"
> 
> ما معناها انا احاول معه بشتى الطرق وقد قمت بتجربة البرنامج على جهاز زميل لى وقد فتح بكل سهولة



و انت بتنزل الداتا باز بيطلب منك وضع باسورد 
و لما تفتح البريمافيرا حتلاقي في اختيار تنزيل الPMDB داتا باز تنزلها و يطلب منك عمل connection و يطلب من اسم المستخدم و الباسورد 
تدخل اسم المستخدم sa و الباسورد اللي انت استخدمته مع الداتا باز.


----------



## Eng.A1 (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألف شكر يا بشمهندس العسال .. جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب ..
عاوز أعرف طريقة إدخال البيانات على بريمفيرا 3 بطريقة batch file؟؟


----------



## أبو نادر (21 يناير 2010)

أستاذنا العسال جزاك الله كل خير عندي أسئلة 
1- كيف أستطيع حذف جميع العلاقات بين الأنشطة دفعة واحدة
2- ماهي الأمور التي يجب تعديلها واعادة النظر فيها إن طلب مني تشغيل كافة العمال (بقدر المستطاع) وبشكل مستمر قدر الامكان


----------



## anwerbasha (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم , كيف حالك م/ عسال
سؤالي في p3 , و كان المشروع لدي متاخر و لدي سماحية بالسالب ,عند عمل leveling يقوم البرنامج بعمل توزيع جديد يعطي lag بين الانشطة لتفادي ال overload للموارد
و السؤال : هل يستطيع ال برنامج زيادة الموارد تلقائيا و يحافظ علي تواريخ البداية للانشطة lag الذي بين الانشطة اي ممكن يزيد ال max للمورد فقط بدون تغير في الزمن؟؟؟


----------



## أبو نادر (22 يناير 2010)

anwerbasha قال:


> السلام عليكم , كيف حالك م/ عسال
> سؤالي في p3 , و كان المشروع لدي متاخر و لدي سماحية بالسالب ,عند عمل leveling يقوم البرنامج بعمل توزيع جديد يعطي lag بين الانشطة لتفادي ال overload للموارد
> و السؤال : هل يستطيع ال برنامج زيادة الموارد تلقائيا و يحافظ علي تواريخ البداية للانشطة lag الذي بين الانشطة اي ممكن يزيد ال max للمورد فقط بدون تغير في الزمن؟؟؟



ممكن ايضا الجواب للنسخة p6


----------



## Elassal (23 يناير 2010)

Eng.A1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ألف شكر يا بشمهندس العسال .. جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب ..
> عاوز أعرف طريقة إدخال البيانات على بريمفيرا 3 بطريقة batch file؟؟



الbatch file هو عبارة عن داتا باز اكسس او اكسل و يتم عن طريق إخراج الملف من export ليحتوي علي الformat التي يقبلها البرنامج مرة اخري ثم نملأ البيانات في الاكسل او الاكسس ثم نقوم بعمل import مرة اخري.


----------



## Elassal (23 يناير 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذنا العسال جزاك الله كل خير عندي أسئلة
> 1- كيف أستطيع حذف جميع العلاقات بين الأنشطة دفعة واحدة
> 2- ماهي الأمور التي يجب تعديلها واعادة النظر فيها إن طلب مني تشغيل كافة العمال (بقدر المستطاع) وبشكل مستمر قدر الامكان



1- ممكن تعمل export لكل الانشطة بالبيانات التي تريدها ثم تقوم بادخالها علي ملف جديد فارغ و تقوم بعمل transfer لكل الداتا في البداية.
2- في البداية موضوع الresource utilization يتم علي الplan و يتم من خلال وضع العمالة المتاحة علي الانشطة بحها الاقصي و اخراج تقارير بهذا و افضل يدوي و ليس عن طريق resource leveling . اما تنفيذ هذا فعليا فهو لمهندسين الانشاء .


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (23 يناير 2010)

elassal قال:


> الbatch file هو عبارة عن داتا باز اكسس او اكسل و يتم عن طريق إخراج الملف من export ليحتوي علي الformat التي يقبلها البرنامج مرة اخري ثم نملأ البيانات في الاكسل او الاكسس ثم نقوم بعمل import مرة اخري.


 ممكن يا اخ عسال لو توضحها اكثر ونتعبك شوي نطلب مثال على ذلك وفقك الله :d


----------



## Elassal (23 يناير 2010)

anwerbasha قال:


> السلام عليكم , كيف حالك م/ عسال
> سؤالي في p3 , و كان المشروع لدي متاخر و لدي سماحية بالسالب ,عند عمل leveling يقوم البرنامج بعمل توزيع جديد يعطي lag بين الانشطة لتفادي ال overload للموارد
> و السؤال : هل يستطيع ال برنامج زيادة الموارد تلقائيا و يحافظ علي تواريخ البداية للانشطة lag الذي بين الانشطة اي ممكن يزيد ال max للمورد فقط بدون تغير في الزمن؟؟؟



عمل الleveling موضوع خطير و لا يجب ان يتبع في اي update إذا فأننا نتكلم عن revise schedule او baseline 
اما بالنسبة لموضوع بداية الانشطة و زيادة الmax فلا يمكن ان تزيد الا بالنسبة التي تحددها من ضمن الاختيارات و لا يمكن ان يكون بدون التغيير في الوقت و عموما انصح بعدم استخدام الleveling لانه يجعل البرنامج يتحكم فيك و ليس انت من يتحكم فيه .


----------



## anwerbasha (23 يناير 2010)

Elassal قال:


> عمل الleveling موضوع خطير و لا يجب ان يتبع في اي update إذا فأننا نتكلم عن revise schedule او baseline
> اما بالنسبة لموضوع بداية الانشطة و زيادة الmax فلا يمكن ان تزيد الا بالنسبة التي تحددها من ضمن الاختيارات و لا يمكن ان يكون بدون التغيير في الوقت و عموما انصح بعدم استخدام الleveling لانه يجعل البرنامج يتحكم فيك و ليس انت من يتحكم فيه .


 
تقصد انة لا يزيد الا بما تم ادخالة من limit بتاع الresource (max- min)
فلا يمكن جعل البرنامج يعطي افتراض للموارد المطلوبة في المدة الزمنية التي احددها بدون اي زيادة في المدة ؟
هل يمكن ذللك فهذا سيحل لي مشاكل كثيرة


----------



## الوضيحي (23 يناير 2010)

وفق الله اخي العزيز واتمنى توصلني نسخه من الكتاب الجديد


----------



## azeez3500 (23 يناير 2010)

موضوع راثع


----------



## Elassal (24 يناير 2010)

anwerbasha قال:


> تقصد انة لا يزيد الا بما تم ادخالة من limit بتاع الresource (max- min)
> فلا يمكن جعل البرنامج يعطي افتراض للموارد المطلوبة في المدة الزمنية التي احددها بدون اي زيادة في المدة ؟
> هل يمكن ذللك فهذا سيحل لي مشاكل كثيرة



لا و انما في اختيارات الleveling هناك الختيار crushing هناك نسبة موضوعة هي ما زيادة عن الmax .
ثاني شئ يا باشمهندس انور لا تعتمد علي الleveling لانه يسبب مشاكل لا حصر لها عموما لو سمحتلي ابعتلي الملف و خلينا نشوف سويا ما تريد عمله و ما الانسب له لان كل حالة لها ظروفها و لا استطيع ان انصحك بشئ قد يسبب مشاكل في المستقبل . مستني الملف


----------



## anwerbasha (24 يناير 2010)

Elassal قال:


> لا و انما في اختيارات الleveling هناك الختيار crushing هناك نسبة موضوعة هي ما زيادة عن الmax .
> ثاني شئ يا باشمهندس انور لا تعتمد علي الleveling لانه يسبب مشاكل لا حصر لها عموما لو سمحتلي ابعتلي الملف و خلينا نشوف سويا ما تريد عمله و ما الانسب له لان كل حالة لها ظروفها و لا استطيع ان انصحك بشئ قد يسبب مشاكل في المستقبل . مستني الملف


 
مهندس العسال :
القصة و ما فيها , انني في مشروع متاخر جدا و تم تمديدة 4 مرات حتي الان 
و طلب الاستشاري ان لا يكون اي مورد يتعدي ال max limit بان اعمل LEVELING و لكني في نفس الوقت مطالب بان انهي المشروع بتاريخ محدد و الlevelimg يجعل المشروع يتعدي نهاية المشروع و هو غير مقبول من الاستشاري لذا فانا اريد معرفة الموارد المطلوبة لتحقيق المشروع بنفس النهاية و لا يمكني عمل ذلك يدويا لان لدي 4000 نشاط و اكثر من مائة مورد 

و سارسل لك الملف ان شاء الله غدا

و شاكرين تعاونك و نرجو الا نثقل عليك


----------



## Elassal (25 يناير 2010)

anwerbasha قال:


> مهندس العسال :
> القصة و ما فيها , انني في مشروع متاخر جدا و تم تمديدة 4 مرات حتي الان
> و طلب الاستشاري ان لا يكون اي مورد يتعدي ال max limit بان اعمل LEVELING و لكني في نفس الوقت مطالب بان انهي المشروع بتاريخ محدد و الlevelimg يجعل المشروع يتعدي نهاية المشروع و هو غير مقبول من الاستشاري لذا فانا اريد معرفة الموارد المطلوبة لتحقيق المشروع بنفس النهاية و لا يمكني عمل ذلك يدويا لان لدي 4000 نشاط و اكثر من مائة مورد
> 
> ...



اولا عشان نخلي البرنامج يعمل ده يبقي لازم حضرتك يكون الموارد كلها driving و ده مش صح كمان هو مين اللي حدد الmax ده و ان كان ممكن يتغير و لا لا . و إذا منفعش ان انت تخلص المشروع دري بالموارد المتاحة في الوقت اللي هما عايزينه حتضرب الارض تطلع بطيخ ده شغل مدير المشروع هو اللي لازم يحدد ان الموارد ديه هي اللي ممكن تخلص و لا لا و ممكن تزيد و لا لا. المهم ابعت الملف و نتفاهم ايه ايه اللي حيحصل.


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (29 يناير 2010)

*رأي بسيط لتعم الفائده*

السلام عليكم

الأخوة المشرفين أو من قاموا بتثبيت هذه الصفحة , 

لكي تتم الفائدة المرجوة من وراء هذه الصفحة نرجوا منكم تثبيت صفحة خاصة ببريمافيرا 3 و أخرى خاصة ببريمافيرا 5 أو 6 , أنا لست خبير بكيفية تثبيت و عمل المواقع الألكترونية , و لكن أتمنى أن يتم تنسيق الموقع بشكل يفيد الجميع و لهذا أقترح أن تطلعوا على موقع :
http://www.planningplanet.com
و أن يتم تنسيق شىء مماثل لتعم الفائده.
شكرا على مجهوداتكم و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس رشدي1 (1 فبراير 2010)

*إستعادة قاعدة بيانات البريمافيرا إلى جهاز اخر*

كيف يمكن إستعادة قاعدة بيانات البريمافيرا( بعد حفظها) إلى جهاز اخر؟ موضوع ال RESTORE
مثل الحالة الموجودة على الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81786-6.html

وقد وجدت سؤال شبيه بهذا في أول سؤال موضوع في هذه الزاوية من المنتدى وأجلت اجابته وبالرغم من إعتباره سؤال في قاعدة البيانات أكثر من البريمافيرا إلا أنه في الحقيقة يظل سؤال مهم وملح جدا ولايوجد تفصيل له شافي حقيقة.

نأمل من الاستاذ العسال التفضل بالتوضيح التفصيلي لهذه النقطة.


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا000000000


----------



## Eng.A1 (2 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحت يا م. العسال
أنا بسأل بالنسبه لتحميل الكوست على البنود في بريمافيرا 6 .. هل تتم عن طريق expenses ؟؟
في p3 متعودين نحمل الكوست عن طريق خانة الكوست من f7
أرجو الإفادة 
شكرا


----------



## habeeba (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال 
بعد ما حملت eps روحت على ال projects لقيت ان ال eps غير موجود والصفحه بيضاء والمفروض ان يكون موجود ايه السبب؟
وشكرا على المجهود الفوق ممتاز


----------



## habeeba (4 فبراير 2010)

عندي سؤال كمان لوسمحت يابشمهندس
انا لما جيت اضيف الأنشطه لقيت ان مستوى ال wbs بياخد اكبر مدة للنشاط
يعني لو ال wbs مثلا للخرسانه وانا مقسماه ل5 بنود وكل بند له مده فا بلاقي ان wbs بيتكتب جنبه المده الكبيره في الخمس مدد .. مش المفروض انه بيكتب التوتال بتاع الخمس أنشطه ؟؟ وكمان بلاقي الترتيب بتاع الأنشطه بيتغير وبينزل النشاط ذو المده الأكبر في الآخر ؟؟
ايه بقه حل المشكله دي ؟؟


----------



## habeeba (4 فبراير 2010)

يابشمهندس
انا بعد ما تعبت في اضافة البنود ..والعلاقات ما بينهم وعملت schedule كمان ..
فجأه ملقتهاش:80: ولما دوست على activities لقيت قدامي بنود ال wbs بس..
مش عارفه ال activities اختفت راحت فين ؟؟:86:


----------



## habeeba (4 فبراير 2010)

انا افتكرت انها مشكله في نسخة البرنامج شيلته ورجعت ستبته تاني .. لكن مش عارفه افتح المشروع اللي عملته ازاي ؟؟


----------



## Elassal (6 فبراير 2010)

Eng.A1 قال:


> لو سمحت يا م. العسال
> أنا بسأل بالنسبه لتحميل الكوست على البنود في بريمافيرا 6 .. هل تتم عن طريق expenses ؟؟
> في p3 متعودين نحمل الكوست عن طريق خانة الكوست من f7
> أرجو الإفادة
> شكرا


لا يا سيدي مش علي الexpenses و لكن من خانة الموارد حيث لكل مورد التكلفة الخاصة به او باضافة مورد جديد و نسميه cash و طبعا انا بكلمك من وجهة نظر واحد اشتغل بريمافيرا 3 و حول و محتاج يعمل كنترول علي مشروعه زي ما كان عامل علي المشاريع السابقة . ( يعني من الactivity details )
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الexpenses فمن المفروض ان يساوي ال cost المحملة و الا فأن هذه التكاليف تكون زائدة و بالتالي تؤثر علي الearned value لهذا النشاط


----------



## Elassal (6 فبراير 2010)

habeeba قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال
> بعد ما حملت eps روحت على ال projects لقيت ان ال eps غير موجود والصفحه بيضاء والمفروض ان يكون موجود ايه السبب؟
> وشكرا على المجهود الفوق ممتاز


اعتقد ان في filter معين انت مستخدماه او ان group and sort انت مختارة شئ معين و في الاغلب الاولي


----------



## Elassal (6 فبراير 2010)

habeeba قال:


> عندي سؤال كمان لوسمحت يابشمهندس
> انا لما جيت اضيف الأنشطه لقيت ان مستوى ال wbs بياخد اكبر مدة للنشاط
> يعني لو ال wbs مثلا للخرسانه وانا مقسماه ل5 بنود وكل بند له مده فا بلاقي ان wbs بيتكتب جنبه المده الكبيره في الخمس مدد .. مش المفروض انه بيكتب التوتال بتاع الخمس أنشطه ؟؟ وكمان بلاقي الترتيب بتاع الأنشطه بيتغير وبينزل النشاط ذو المده الأكبر في الآخر ؟؟
> ايه بقه حل المشكله دي ؟؟


لا طبعا المفروض ياخذ مدة wbs تاخذ اكبر مدة للانشطة بoverlap بين الانشطة و لكن ليس مجموع مدد الانشطة اما الترتيب فهو يعتمد علي group and sort .


----------



## Elassal (6 فبراير 2010)

habeeba قال:


> يابشمهندس
> انا بعد ما تعبت في اضافة البنود ..والعلاقات ما بينهم وعملت schedule كمان ..
> فجأه ملقتهاش:80: ولما دوست على activities لقيت قدامي بنود ال wbs بس..
> مش عارفه ال activities اختفت راحت فين ؟؟:86:



تاني المشكلة في الfilter


----------



## Elassal (6 فبراير 2010)

habeeba قال:


> انا افتكرت انها مشكله في نسخة البرنامج شيلته ورجعت ستبته تاني .. لكن مش عارفه افتح المشروع اللي عملته ازاي ؟؟



لو عندك نسخة من الملف فعن طريق الimport اما لو لم يكن عندك فعليك عمله من جديد ده علي اساس انك ازلت كل البرنامج بما فيه الداتا باز


----------



## مودى هندى (9 فبراير 2010)

الاخ Elassal
ما هى الوحدة التى تعمل بها لقياس نسب انجاز البنود .. للبنود المختلفة .. بمعنى هل تتبع وحدة ال manhour ??


----------



## Elassal (10 فبراير 2010)

مودى هندى قال:


> الاخ Elassal
> ما هى الوحدة التى تعمل بها لقياس نسب انجاز البنود .. للبنود المختلفة .. بمعنى هل تتبع وحدة ال manhour ??



علي حسب العقد الموجود في بعض احيان manhours و في البعض الاخر الcost او الweight factor .
و لكن احسنهم و اكثرهم دقة الmanhours


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم ياأخوة أنا عندي مشكلة , ألا و هي أن الـp6 اللي عندي لا يكتب بالعربي , نرجوا من أحدكم أن يفيدنا في هذا الموضوع

السلام عليكم


----------



## Elassal (14 فبراير 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتم ياأخوة أنا عندي مشكلة , ألا و هي أن الـp6 اللي عندي لا يكتب بالعربي , نرجوا من أحدكم أن يفيدنا في هذا الموضوع
> 
> السلام عليكم



view ---- Table Fonts ---- choose the language you need


----------



## سهاد امين (15 فبراير 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء شكرا على جهودكم
هل يمكن الحصول على نسبه الانجاز الفعليه شهريا من حجم العمل الكلي من المشروع على برنامج 
Pv6


----------



## Elassal (16 فبراير 2010)

سهاد امين قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء شكرا على جهودكم
> هل يمكن الحصول على نسبه الانجاز الفعليه شهريا من حجم العمل الكلي من المشروع على برنامج
> Pv6



الموضوع ياتي من طرح نسبة الانجاز الكلي للشهر السابق من نسبة الانجاز الكلي لهذا الشهر او ان تكوني تطبيقين (store period performane ) *من بداية المشروع* و من التوزيع الموجود للمورد الذي تستخدمينه لقياس المشروع ككل ( manhours , cost, weight factor ) يمكنك حساب كم تبلف نسبة كل شهر .


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (19 فبراير 2010)

Store Period performance
الاستاذ العسال 
نشكر لكم تعاونكم ولكن السوال الاخير دفعني للسوال, هل يمكن عدم استخدام Store Period performance عند تطبيق القيم الفعليه, واذا امكن ذلك كيف نقوم بجعل قيمة Actual this Period مساويه للصفر (اي ري ست) بعد انتهاء مدة التحديث, اي هل يمكن متابعة المشاريع من دون استخدام هذه الخاصيه, وكيف سيؤثر ذلك على المشروع
اين اجد ال Store Period performance في البريمفيرا 6


----------



## سهاد امين (19 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الزميل احمد العسال المحترم بارك الله بجهودك وجهود الاخوان المشاركين بهده الفكره التي نفعتهم بها الكثيريناخي الفاضل ارجو التوضيح بلتفصيل الممل عن كيفية عمل ال s-curve بواسطة الاكسل و عن طريق البريمافيرا 6وشكرا لك مقدما على سعة صدرك ز


----------



## Elassal (19 فبراير 2010)

احمد الصيداوي قال:


> Store Period performance
> الاستاذ العسال
> نشكر لكم تعاونكم ولكن السوال الاخير دفعني للسوال, هل يمكن عدم استخدام Store Period performance عند تطبيق القيم الفعليه, واذا امكن ذلك كيف نقوم بجعل قيمة Actual this Period مساويه للصفر (اي ري ست) بعد انتهاء مدة التحديث, اي هل يمكن متابعة المشاريع من دون استخدام هذه الخاصيه, وكيف سيؤثر ذلك على المشروع
> اين اجد ال Store Period performance في البريمفيرا 6



طبعا يمكن و لكنك ستخسر تسجيل قيم التقدم .
يمكنك جعل قيم الactual this period =zero 
عن طريق عمل ( F9 (update بتاريخ مغاير ثم العودة الي نفس التاريخ .
كما قلت لك الموضوع مجرد معلومة مش حتلاقيها ليس اكثر .
tools ----store period performance


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا, و بارك الله فيكم
كما أرجوا أن يتسع صدركم لسؤال أخر , سؤالي هو " كيف يمكنك إضهار Baseline Late Bar في الـp6 , سابقا في الـ p3 كان في إمكاننا إضهار الـtarget late bar , أما في الــp6 فلم أتمكن من ذلك"

السلام عليكم


----------



## Elassal (20 فبراير 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> شكرا, و بارك الله فيكم
> كما أرجوا أن يتسع صدركم لسؤال أخر , سؤالي هو " كيف يمكنك إضهار Baseline Late Bar في الـp6 , سابقا في الـ p3 كان في إمكاننا إضهار الـtarget late bar , أما في الــp6 فلم أتمكن من ذلك"
> 
> السلام عليكم



عن طريق الuser defined field تقوم بتعريف تاريخين جديدان
عن طريق الglobal change تقوم بتسجيل تواريخ baseline late dates 
تقوم بأظهار user dates


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (20 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للأخ العســال*



elassal قال:


> عن طريق الuser defined field تقوم بتعريف تاريخين جديدان
> عن طريق الglobal change تقوم بتسجيل تواريخ baseline late dates
> تقوم بأظهار user dates


 
لقد جربت الحل وهو يفي بالغرض بارك الله فيك , و أتمنى أن تطلب منا شئ نخدمك فيه

السلام عليكم
عاطف الشويهدي


----------



## Elassal (21 فبراير 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> لقد جربت الحل وهو يفي بالغرض بارك الله فيك , و أتمنى أن تطلب منا شئ نخدمك فيه
> 
> السلام عليكم
> عاطف الشويهدي



نسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب.
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

للأسف الشديد كل ما أبعث الـمشروع لأحد في صيغة xer file, لكي يفتحه أو يطلع عليه , لا ينتقل الـlayout معه , مما يضطر الشخص الذي بعثت له الملف بأن يقوم بترتيب الـlayout من جديد.

السلام عليكم


----------



## المأمون (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم.
اعلم انه يمكن ان تكون اجابة سؤالي موجودة داخل المنتدى ولكني لم الاحظها فسامحوني اذا كررت السؤال.
اعمل في مشروع به برج به عدة طوابق وحاليا توقف العمل في النصف الشمالي من البرج نسبة لرغبة المالك اود عمل revised لبرنامج المشروع فهل افصل البرج الى برجين وادخل activite في البرج المتوقف اوضح به سبب التوقف واربط به جميع الاعمال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ او كيف الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Elassal (26 فبراير 2010)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم.
> اعلم انه يمكن ان تكون اجابة سؤالي موجودة داخل المنتدى ولكني لم الاحظها فسامحوني اذا كررت السؤال.
> اعمل في مشروع به برج به عدة طوابق وحاليا توقف العمل في النصف الشمالي من البرج نسبة لرغبة المالك اود عمل revised لبرنامج المشروع فهل افصل البرج الى برجين وادخل activite في البرج المتوقف اوضح به سبب التوقف واربط به جميع الاعمال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ او كيف الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اولا هل تعلم مدة التوقف ام هي مفتوحة؟
إذا لم تكن المدة محددة فلا داعي للrevised و أظهر التأخير علي المشروع و من حقك ان تقوم بتقديم extention of time علي طريقة impacted baseline . حتي تحدد المدة ثم تقوم بعمل revised .

اما إذا كانت المدة محددة فيمكنك عمل revised schedule .

بالنسبة لموضوع فصل الانشطة فهو شئ واجب في الrevised حتي يظهر الوضع الحقيقي للمشروع .


----------



## المأمون (26 فبراير 2010)

elassal قال:


> اولا هل تعلم مدة التوقف ام هي مفتوحة؟
> إذا لم تكن المدة محددة فلا داعي للrevised و أظهر التأخير علي المشروع و من حقك ان تقوم بتقديم extention of time علي طريقة impacted baseline . حتي تحدد المدة ثم تقوم بعمل revised .
> 
> اما إذا كانت المدة محددة فيمكنك عمل revised schedule .
> ...



السلام عليكم مشكور اخ عسال على الرد.
مدة التوقف مفتوحة فهل يمكن ان تفصل لي الرد اكثر؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Elassal (27 فبراير 2010)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكور اخ عسال على الرد.
> مدة التوقف مفتوحة فهل يمكن ان تفصل لي الرد اكثر؟؟؟؟؟؟



طالما مفتوحة فأن اي revised schedule سيكون عديم الفائدة لانك لن تستطيع ان تبني علاقاتك جيدا و بالتالي فان الupdate يظل كما هو و يظهر به التأخير كل اسبوع و يصاحبه narrative توضح فيه اسباب التاخير .
و من ناحية اخري تقوم بعمل extention of time exercise لتثبت حقك و يظهر فيه التاخير من بدايته الي اخر update و يتم تحديثه كل فترة حسب العقد الموجود الي ان ينتهي التاخير . و يجب ان يعلم المالك ان ما تقدمه ليس نهائيا حتي ينتهي سبب التاخير .

يمكنك الرجوع الي العقد المبرم لدراسة جزئية التاخيرات .
إذا احتجت اي مساعدة يمكنك ارسال الملف و انا اساعدك فيه.


----------



## المأمون (27 فبراير 2010)

*fragnets*



Elassal قال:


> طالما مفتوحة فأن اي revised schedule سيكون عديم الفائدة لانك لن تستطيع ان تبني علاقاتك جيدا و بالتالي فان الupdate يظل كما هو و يظهر به التأخير كل اسبوع و يصاحبه narrative توضح فيه اسباب التاخير .
> و من ناحية اخري تقوم بعمل extention of time exercise لتثبت حقك و يظهر فيه التاخير من بدايته الي اخر update و يتم تحديثه كل فترة حسب العقد الموجود الي ان ينتهي التاخير . و يجب ان يعلم المالك ان ما تقدمه ليس نهائيا حتي ينتهي سبب التاخير .
> 
> يمكنك الرجوع الي العقد المبرم لدراسة جزئية التاخيرات .
> إذا احتجت اي مساعدة يمكنك ارسال الملف و انا اساعدك فيه.



ساقوم باخذ نصيحتك بان المشروع يمكن ان يتاخر اعتماد على الظروف المرتبطة بهز
اقوم بعمل fragnet من نسخة اخرى لاستعمالها في فصل البرج ولكن عند ادخال ID for fragnet يقوم بتغيير id لكل الانشطة المراد حفظها مع العلم انها تحمل id مختلف عن الانشطة في المشروع الذي اود ان انسخها فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (27 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى لك التوفيق أخي العزيز


----------



## Elassal (27 فبراير 2010)

المأمون قال:


> ساقوم باخذ نصيحتك بان المشروع يمكن ان يتاخر اعتماد على الظروف المرتبطة بهز
> اقوم بعمل fragnet من نسخة اخرى لاستعمالها في فصل البرج ولكن عند ادخال id for fragnet يقوم بتغيير id لكل الانشطة المراد حفظها مع العلم انها تحمل id مختلف عن الانشطة في المشروع الذي اود ان انسخها فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مش فاهم ابعتلي الملف و نتكلم.
الايميل بتاعي في اول صفحة من المشاركة.


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (27 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

*للأسف الشديد كل ما أبعث الـمشروع لأحد في صيغة xer file, لكي يفتحه أو يطلع عليه , لا ينتقل الـlayout معه , مما يضطر الشخص الذي بعثت له الملف بأن يقوم بترتيب الـlayout من جديد. فهل هناك طريقة أخرى غير Export Laout , كما أنه تواجهني مشكلة أخرى , ألا وهي تواجد فراغ ما بين الـremaining Bar و الـactual work Bar.**


السلام عليكم*​


----------



## Elassal (28 فبراير 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *للأسف الشديد كل ما أبعث الـمشروع لأحد في صيغة xer file, لكي يفتحه أو يطلع عليه , لا ينتقل الـlayout معه , مما يضطر الشخص الذي بعثت له الملف بأن يقوم بترتيب الـlayout من جديد. فهل هناك طريقة أخرى غير Export Laout , كما أنه تواجهني مشكلة أخرى , ألا وهي تواجد فراغ ما بين الـremaining Bar و الـactual work Bar.**
> 
> ...



و عليكم السلام
موضوع الlayout مشكلة لا اجد لها حلا إلا الexport lay out .
بالنسبة لموضوع الbar
format ----bar---barsetting ---show bar when collpased


----------



## الشكر لله (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية لكل من ساهم في اثراء هذا القسم من المنتدى، وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير.
اما بعد فلدي سؤال يتعلق باضافة الموارد وهو كيف ندخل مثلا الموارد الخاصة باعمال الخرسانة مثلا ( اقصد هل بالمتر المكعب او بالاوزان الخاصة بها - في حالة الخرسانة العادية و الخرسانة المسلحة) اقصد لانه في حالة ادخالها بطريقة الاوزان كما هو متبع في اغلب الكتب الخاصة بذلك فانه يصبح من الصعوبة حساب الاوزان الخاصة بكل نشاط كأن نقول 100 طن حديد قطر 16 مم لاعمال الكمرات و300 كجم اسمنت وهكذا ) وكذلك اعني باقي انواع الموارد كألالات والعمال كأن ندخل حفار مثلا معدل اداءه 100 متر مكعب في اليوم واخر معدل اداءه 150 متر مكعب في اليوم أو عمال بالساعة ام بالعدد ارجو ان يكون سؤالي واضحاً كما ارجو التفصيل في الرد للأهمية. واعذروني في الاطالة كما اود ان اسألكم عن اخر اخبار الكتاب.


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (28 فبراير 2010)

Elassal قال:


> و عليكم السلام
> موضوع الlayout مشكلة لا اجد لها حلا إلا الexport lay out .
> بالنسبة لموضوع الbar
> format ----bar---barsetting ---show bar when collpased


 
السلام عليكم ,,, بارك الله فيك يأخي
و شكرا على المعلومات
لقد جربت barsetting ---show bar when collpased , مع العلم أني أستعمل P6 , و لم أجد Format , و لم يتغير شيئ في شكل الـbar , فلا يزال هناك فاصل بين الـActual Work Bar
و الــRemaining Work Bar.

جزاك الله خيرا
و السلام عليكم


----------



## الشكر لله (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لدي سؤال اخر بخصوص سرعة العمل والاداء حيث اريد ان اغير مثلا نوع النشاط او نوع المدة ديوريشن لعدة انشطة في آن واحد هل هذا ممكن ؟؟ ومن لديه فكرة عن الدخول على قاعدة البيانات وتغيير البيانات من داخلها للسرعة ارجو افادتنا بها 
مع خالص شكري وتقديري لهذا المنتدى العملاق ولكل من يساهم في رقيه


----------



## Elassal (2 مارس 2010)

الشكر لله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> تحية لكل من ساهم في اثراء هذا القسم من المنتدى، وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير.
> اما بعد فلدي سؤال يتعلق باضافة الموارد وهو كيف ندخل مثلا الموارد الخاصة باعمال الخرسانة مثلا ( اقصد هل بالمتر المكعب او بالاوزان الخاصة بها - في حالة الخرسانة العادية و الخرسانة المسلحة) اقصد لانه في حالة ادخالها بطريقة الاوزان كما هو متبع في اغلب الكتب الخاصة بذلك فانه يصبح من الصعوبة حساب الاوزان الخاصة بكل نشاط كأن نقول 100 طن حديد قطر 16 مم لاعمال الكمرات و300 كجم اسمنت وهكذا ) وكذلك اعني باقي انواع الموارد كألالات والعمال كأن ندخل حفار مثلا معدل اداءه 100 متر مكعب في اليوم واخر معدل اداءه 150 متر مكعب في اليوم أو عمال بالساعة ام بالعدد ارجو ان يكون سؤالي واضحاً كما ارجو التفصيل في الرد للأهمية. واعذروني في الاطالة كما اود ان اسألكم عن اخر اخبار الكتاب.


موضوع كيفية تحميل الموارد يعتمد علي أحتياجاتك للمتابعة بمعني إن كنت تريد معرفة أحتياجاتك من المواد الخام و المعدات فيلزمك ان تقوم بأدخالها بالتفصيل . و اعتقد ان هذا للمتابعة الداخلية .
أما ما يقدم للمالك فلا يجب ان نظهر له هذه التفاصيل و التي ممكن ان يستنبط منها مكسب الشركة .

- بالنسبة لأختلاف معدل اداء المعدة فأنك تحمل مجموعهما بمعني انك نقوم بحساباتك علي اساس ان لديك معدين معدلهما 250 متر مكعب في اليوم .

اخر اخبار الكتاب اني اتممت الجزء الخاص بالجدول الزمني و جزء من الموارد و يبقي لي ما يلي :
- باقي الموارد .
- طرق تحديث و متابعة المشاريع .
- التاخيرات .
و لكن المبشر ان المعلومات و المراجع متوفرة .


----------



## Elassal (2 مارس 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم ,,, بارك الله فيك يأخي
> و شكرا على المعلومات
> لقد جربت barsetting ---show bar when collpased , مع العلم أني أستعمل p6 , و لم أجد format , و لم يتغير شيئ في شكل الـbar , فلا يزال هناك فاصل بين الـactual work bar
> و الــremaining work bar.
> ...



ممكن تبعتلي الملف علي الايميل الموجود في اول صفحة من المشاركة.


----------



## Elassal (2 مارس 2010)

الشكر لله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لدي سؤال اخر بخصوص سرعة العمل والاداء حيث اريد ان اغير مثلا نوع النشاط او نوع المدة ديوريشن لعدة انشطة في آن واحد هل هذا ممكن ؟؟ ومن لديه فكرة عن الدخول على قاعدة البيانات وتغيير البيانات من داخلها للسرعة ارجو افادتنا بها
> مع خالص شكري وتقديري لهذا المنتدى العملاق ولكل من يساهم في رقيه


كل حاجة ممكن و يمكنك استخدام global change لعمل هذا بعد إعطاء كود لمجموعة الانشطة لكن ارجو ان تأخذ حذرك لان اختلاف نوعية الانشطة و نوع المدة لانشطة معينة عن باقي المشروع شئ ليس بسهل.


----------



## الشكر لله (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر الجزيل للمهندس احمد العسال ولكن هناك مثل يقول اذا كان صاحبك عسال فالحسه كله .. ارجو من حضرتكم يا هندسة الرد عل نفس الاسئلة بالاستفاضة لما للموضوع من اهمية مع ذكر الامثلة والصور الايضاحية او وضع روابط او ملفات خاصة بذلك
نشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم الدائم لنا


----------



## Elassal (4 مارس 2010)

الشكر لله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الشكر الجزيل للمهندس احمد العسال ولكن هناك مثل يقول اذا كان صاحبك عسال فالحسه كله .. ارجو من حضرتكم يا هندسة الرد عل نفس الاسئلة بالاستفاضة لما للموضوع من اهمية مع ذكر الامثلة والصور الايضاحية او وضع روابط او ملفات خاصة بذلك
> نشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم الدائم لنا



ارجو من جميع من علي المنتدي العفو أن لم استطع اجابة كل طلباتكم و ذلك لان ما اقوم به هو اقصي جهد استطيعه. اتمني من الله ان يعطيني المزيد من القوة و الوقت.


----------



## المأمون (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي العسال على كل ما تقدمه لنا من نصح وامدك من فضله


----------



## الشكر لله (6 مارس 2010)

امدك الله بالصحة والعافية وهداك الى ما فيه مصلحة هذه الامه
وعذرا ان كنا قد اثقلنا عليك
كما ارجو منك ارشادي الى طريقة لتغيير بعض خصائص بعض الانشطة دفعة واحدة
كتغيير البداية المبكرة او تغيير نوع النشاط
وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Elassal (7 مارس 2010)

الشكر لله قال:


> امدك الله بالصحة والعافية وهداك الى ما فيه مصلحة هذه الامه
> وعذرا ان كنا قد اثقلنا عليك
> كما ارجو منك ارشادي الى طريقة لتغيير بعض خصائص بعض الانشطة دفعة واحدة
> كتغيير البداية المبكرة او تغيير نوع النشاط
> وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا



جزاك الله خيرا و لا يوجد إثقال و لا شئ .
بالنسبة لموضوع التغيير في الصفات دفعة واحدة يكون عن طريق الglobal change و لكن لا يمكن تطبيقه علي تواريخ الانشطة لان التواريخ تاتي من العلاقات إلا لو طبقت constraint


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (7 مارس 2010)

Elassal قال:


> ممكن تبعتلي الملف علي الايميل الموجود في اول صفحة من المشاركة.


السلام عليكم
شكرا للأخ أحمد العـــســال
لقد جربت الوصفة , بارك الله فيك , و لكن هناك مشكلة بسيطة ألا و هي أن مازال هناك neck bar ما بين الـactual work و الـremaining work . كما أني أريد أن أعرف لماذا يتعامل البريمافيرا بهذه الشكل في هذا المشروع.
أرجوا أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليكم بكثرة الأسئلة

و السلام عليكم


----------



## Elassal (8 مارس 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا للأخ أحمد العـــســال
> لقد جربت الوصفة , بارك الله فيك , و لكن هناك مشكلة بسيطة ألا و هي أن مازال هناك neck bar ما بين الـactual work و الـremaining work . كما أني أريد أن أعرف لماذا يتعامل البريمافيرا بهذه الشكل في هذا المشروع.
> أرجوا أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليكم بكثرة الأسئلة
> ...



neck bar is valid due to either out of sequence or lags the first should correct the second no.


----------



## محمد مطر (8 مارس 2010)

الأخ الكريم أحمد، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاكه
ما هو عمل الخيار المظلل بالأصفر في الصورة أدناه، وفي نفس الصورة، إذا كان Calendar لدي ستة أيام عمل في الأسبوع، هل يجب تغيير عدد الساعات في الأسبوع والشهر والسنة، وهل هذا يؤثر على العوم Float إذا لم نغير عدد الساعات بما يتوافق مع Calendar الخاص بنا...
وشكرا


----------



## Elassal (9 مارس 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> الأخ الكريم أحمد، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاكه
> ما هو عمل الخيار المظلل بالأصفر في الصورة أدناه، وفي نفس الصورة، إذا كان calendar لدي ستة أيام عمل في الأسبوع، هل يجب تغيير عدد الساعات في الأسبوع والشهر والسنة، وهل هذا يؤثر على العوم float إذا لم نغير عدد الساعات بما يتوافق مع calendar الخاص بنا...
> وشكرا


هو خيار يجعل البرنامج يقوم بحساب عدد ساعات العمل اليومية و بالتالي اليوم و هكذا من التقويم الاساسي للجدول الزمني و بالطبع يؤثر علي العوم إذا لم تغير عدد الساعات إذا لم يتوافق مع التقويم الخاص بك.


----------



## محمد مطر (9 مارس 2010)

طيب أخي أحمد، يعني هذا إذا تم تفعيل الخيار السابق فإنه يغني عن تحديد عدد ساعات العمل الأسبوعية والشهرية والسنوية، وما هو عدد الساعات الشهرية والسنوية:
لأن الأسبوعية 6*8=48
والشهرية 26*8=208
والسنوية (365-52 يوم جمعة)*8=2504 هل هذا صحيح.
لكن الرقم 172 ساعة عمل في الشهر المحسوب من قبل البرنامج على تقويم خمسة أيام عمل في الأسبوع، كيف حسبه البرنامج، لأن 172÷8=21.5 واحد وعشرين يوم ونصف، كيف ذلك؟ 
وشكراً


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجوا من الله أن يكون الجميع بصحة و خير و عافية
سؤالي هذه المرة يتعلق بطلب طلبه مني الأستشاري , و للأسف الشديد لا أعرف لماذا طلبه , و مالفائدة المرجوة منه
Do all milestone activities have a 24 hr/day, 365 day/year calendar​ 
شكرا للأخ أحمد على رحابة صدره مقدما و بارك الله فيكم
السلام عليكم


----------



## المأمون (11 مارس 2010)

Elassal قال:


> نصيحتي الا تحاول في هذه الفترة و وفر مجهودك لمشروع قادم لانه سيكون صداع كبير . هو ممكن يتعمل بس احنا مهندسين تخطيط و لازم لما نبذل مجهود يكون حيعود بنفع اما يساوي او اكثر منه .
> هذه نصيحتي!


السلام عليكم.
اعتذر عن اعادة السؤال مرة اخرى ولكن مؤخرا الاستشاري يرغب برؤية resource محملة على البرنامج الupdate فما العمل ؟


----------



## Elassal (12 مارس 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> طيب أخي أحمد، يعني هذا إذا تم تفعيل الخيار السابق فإنه يغني عن تحديد عدد ساعات العمل الأسبوعية والشهرية والسنوية، وما هو عدد الساعات الشهرية والسنوية:
> لأن الأسبوعية 6*8=48
> والشهرية 26*8=208
> والسنوية (365-52 يوم جمعة)*8=2504 هل هذا صحيح.
> ...



نعم يغني .
تصنع هذه الحسابات فروق إذا كان احد تقويماتك بالاسبوع او الشهر و لا أظن هذا يفرق إذا فالمهم هو اليوم إما إذا كنت تريد أستخدامها فيمكنك تحديدها بنفسك.


----------



## Elassal (12 مارس 2010)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم.
> اعتذر عن اعادة السؤال مرة اخرى ولكن مؤخرا الاستشاري يرغب برؤية resource محملة على البرنامج الupdate فما العمل ؟



ارجو تذكيري بالموضوع و إرسال الملف الي


----------



## محمد مطر (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم أحمد، أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لباقي أسئلتي...


----------



## Elassal (13 مارس 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لك أخي الكريم أحمد، أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لباقي أسئلتي...



اهلا و سهلا بك.


----------



## المأمون (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذا هو سؤالي 
اعمل على برنامج موضوع مسبقا لمشروع انشائي ولكن البرنامج لا يحوي اي مصادر او بنود مالية والمشروع تبقى له اقل من 7 اشهر على الانتهاء .
حاليا يرغب الاستشاري بوجود resource محملة على الانشطة فكيف العمل؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (13 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم
أرجوا من الله أن يكون الجميع بصحة و خير و عافية
سؤالي هذه المرة يتعلق بطلب طلبه مني الأستشاري , و للأسف الشديد لا أعرف لماذا طلبه , و مالفائدة المرجوة منه
Do all milestone activities have a 24 hr/day, 365 day/year calendar​
شكرا للأخ أحمد على رحابة صدره مقدما و بارك الله فيكم
السلام عليكم
*


----------



## Elassal (14 مارس 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> أرجوا من الله أن يكون الجميع بصحة و خير و عافية
> سؤالي هذه المرة يتعلق بطلب طلبه مني الأستشاري , و للأسف الشديد لا أعرف لماذا طلبه , و مالفائدة المرجوة منه
> Do all milestone activities have a 24 hr/day, 365 day/year calendar​
> ...



the milestone has 24 hr/day 7 working day/week . this is why in the contracts the calculate the finid date by this method
it is just a technical test.


----------



## Elassal (14 مارس 2010)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا هو سؤالي
> اعمل على برنامج موضوع مسبقا لمشروع انشائي ولكن البرنامج لا يحوي اي مصادر او بنود مالية والمشروع تبقى له اقل من 7 اشهر على الانتهاء .
> حاليا يرغب الاستشاري بوجود resource محملة على الانشطة فكيف العمل؟؟؟؟



تحمل البرنامج بالموارد المطلوبة budget فقط علي كل من baseline و update و من الupdate ستستطيع الحصول علي الactual to date .


----------



## المأمون (14 مارس 2010)

elassal قال:


> تحمل البرنامج بالموارد المطلوبة budget فقط علي كل من baseline و update و من الupdate ستستطيع الحصول علي الactual to date .



السلام عليكم
هل ممكن ان احصل على تفاصيل اكثر


----------



## Elassal (14 مارس 2010)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل ممكن ان احصل على تفاصيل اكثر



ابعت الملف .


----------



## المأمون (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
استفسر عن analyzing risk with Monte Carlo in p3


----------



## garary (15 مارس 2010)

اخوانى ارجوا الاجابة
كيف يمكن تغيير حجم الخط فى برنامج البريمافيرا بعد عمل Activities
ذهبت الى قائمة Group and Sortاكبر حجم للخط 12 هل توجد طريقة اخرى لتكبير حجم الخط .
شكرا...........


----------



## المأمون (15 مارس 2010)

elassal قال:


> ابعت الملف .



السلام عليكم ز
اقدر لك محاولتك لمساعدتي ولكن لا استطيع ان ارسل الملف لانه من ملفات الشركة الخاصة


----------



## طارق ابراهيم حسن (15 مارس 2010)

لا اعرف كيف اصل الي تصفح البرنامج


----------



## طارق ابراهيم حسن (15 مارس 2010)

لااعرف كيف اصل الي البرنامج


----------



## ahmeddesouky2004 (16 مارس 2010)

م/ العسال
لقد أرسلت لك الملف اليوم علي ايميلاك والمشكلة ببساطة هي أن مشروعي ب 30 مليون ريال وعملت مورد واحد(material) للكاش فلو وقيمته 30 مليون وبدأت توزيعه علي البنود كلها مرة واحدة وبدأت بعدها أختار بند بند وأغير ال (cost) وبالتالي تتغير ال(unit)مع الحفاظ علي زمن النشاط وسعر النشاط للوحدة وبعد القيام ببعض التعديلات علي بعض الانشطة لاحظت اختلاف الكاش فلو للأنشطة وظهور الكاش فلو بزيرو لأنشطة اخري . الرجاء دراسة ذلك لأن الموضوع ده أخذت مني وقت كبير وتعبت . وشكراً


----------



## Elassal (17 مارس 2010)

ahmeddesouky2004 قال:


> م/ العسال
> لقد أرسلت لك الملف اليوم علي ايميلاك والمشكلة ببساطة هي أن مشروعي ب 30 مليون ريال وعملت مورد واحد(material) للكاش فلو وقيمته 30 مليون وبدأت توزيعه علي البنود كلها مرة واحدة وبدأت بعدها أختار بند بند وأغير ال (cost) وبالتالي تتغير ال(unit)مع الحفاظ علي زمن النشاط وسعر النشاط للوحدة وبعد القيام ببعض التعديلات علي بعض الانشطة لاحظت اختلاف الكاش فلو للأنشطة وظهور الكاش فلو بزيرو لأنشطة اخري . الرجاء دراسة ذلك لأن الموضوع ده أخذت مني وقت كبير وتعبت . وشكراً



باشمهندس الموضوع بسيط و انا اكتشفته بعد ما قفلنا مع بعض التليفون انت مستخدم fixed unit and duration و بالتالي فان الunit / time هي اللي بتتغير و حضرتك محدد للprice / unit قيمة و بالتالي فكل اللي علي حضرتك هو الدخول علي خانة الموارد و جعل الprice/ unit = zero و تحمل التكاليف زي ما اتفقنا علي التليفون.
اما بالنسبة لباقي الحاجات انا حشوفها لك.


----------



## ahmeddesouky2004 (17 مارس 2010)

مهندس العسال_ اولا: انا اشكرك علي تعبك معي 
ثانيا: دخلت علي شاشة الموارد وصفرت المورد وبعدها دخلت بدأت في إدخال الأنشطة بوضع قيمة مباشرة لها ولكن لو حبيت أغير ال duration بترجع القيمة للصفر تاني


----------



## Elassal (18 مارس 2010)

ahmeddesouky2004 قال:


> مهندس العسال_ اولا: انا اشكرك علي تعبك معي
> ثانيا: دخلت علي شاشة الموارد وصفرت المورد وبعدها دخلت بدأت في إدخال الأنشطة بوضع قيمة مباشرة لها ولكن لو حبيت أغير ال duration بترجع القيمة للصفر تاني



باشمهندس احمد انا جربت الموضوع ده و فعلا حصل معايا في ملفك و ده شئ غريب لاني لما بحمل مرة تانية التكاليف و ارجع اغير المدة تاني بيحصلش الموضوع ده مما يدل علي ان الملف بتاع حضرتك في مشكلة .
علي فكرة انا جربت الموضوع ده في اكتر من مشروع تاني و المشكلة ديه ما بتحصلش.

الحل :
حضرتك تجهز ملف excel فيه الموارد و هي صحيحة ( export) و تخليه علي جنب و بعدين حضرتك تغير مدة الانشطة ثم تعمل import و اعتقد ان موضوع تغيير مدة الانشطة ده بيحصلش إلا في حالة revised schedule يعني مش كتير.


----------



## ahmeddesouky2004 (19 مارس 2010)

م/العسال السلام عليكم
نظراً لعدم وصولنا لحل بشأن ملف مشروع كوبوتا فلقد أرسلت لك علي ايميلك ملف بريمافيرا بسيط خرسانة غرفة واحدة يتكون من 8 انشطة فقط ومحمل عليه مورد واحد فقط اسمه ONE ROOM وقيمته 12000 ريال وعملت عمود أخر اسمه b.o.q cost وفيه توزيع ال cash flow لكل بند . رجاء توزيع ال 12000 علي الأنشطة كما هم موزعين بعمود b.o.q Cost وبعدين ارسله لي من فضلك .............. وشكراجزيلاً


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيف حالك يا أخ أحمد , وكيف حال الشباب المتابعين لهذه الصفحة المهمة , لدي سؤال بسيط هذه المرة ألا و هو: أن هناك عمود يسمى currency و رغم أني أستخدم lyd- currency للتعبير عن أستخدام الدينار الليبي كعملة للمشروع , إلا أن هذا العمود لا يحتوي على أي شىء يعبر عن أستخدامي لهذه العملة , فما فائدة هذا العمود و كيف يمكنني تعديله لإستخدام الــcurrency التي أستخدمها.

و شكرا 
السلام عليكم


----------



## Elassal (20 مارس 2010)

ahmeddesouky2004 قال:


> م/العسال السلام عليكم
> نظراً لعدم وصولنا لحل بشأن ملف مشروع كوبوتا فلقد أرسلت لك علي ايميلك ملف بريمافيرا بسيط خرسانة غرفة واحدة يتكون من 8 انشطة فقط ومحمل عليه مورد واحد فقط اسمه one room وقيمته 12000 ريال وعملت عمود أخر اسمه b.o.q cost وفيه توزيع ال cash flow لكل بند . رجاء توزيع ال 12000 علي الأنشطة كما هم موزعين بعمود b.o.q cost وبعدين ارسله لي من فضلك .............. وشكراجزيلاً



باشمهندس احمد : موضوعك ده فتح ليا حاجات كتير عشان احللها لكن ارجو منك السماح لي ببضعة ايام لانشغالي و لحاجة الموضوع لوقت .


----------



## Elassal (20 مارس 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف حالك يا أخ أحمد , وكيف حال الشباب المتابعين لهذه الصفحة المهمة , لدي سؤال بسيط هذه المرة ألا و هو: أن هناك عمود يسمى currency و رغم أني أستخدم lyd- currency للتعبير عن أستخدام الدينار الليبي كعملة للمشروع , إلا أن هذا العمود لا يحتوي على أي شىء يعبر عن أستخدامي لهذه العملة , فما فائدة هذا العمود و كيف يمكنني تعديله لإستخدام الــcurrency التي أستخدمها.
> 
> و شكرا
> السلام عليكم



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اولا اعتقد انك بالفعل اضفت هذه العملة من قائمة admin و بالتالي فكل ما تحتاحه هو :

edit ---- user preferences -- currency 
و سيتحول كل حسابات قاعدة البيانات عندك العملة الجديدة.


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (20 مارس 2010)

Elassal قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اولا اعتقد انك بالفعل اضفت هذه العملة من قائمة admin و بالتالي فكل ما تحتاحه هو :
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك يا أخ أحمد , نعم أنا كنت قد عدلت الـuser preferences للعملة الجديدة , و جميع القراأت التي عندي هي للعملة الجديدة , و لكن العمود أو الـFIELD المسمى currency يضل فاضي , و هنا أتسأل إذا لم تكن هناك أي طريقة لتغييره , فما هي الفائدة المرجوة منه.

السلام عليكم


----------



## Elassal (20 مارس 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك يا أخ أحمد , نعم أنا كنت قد عدلت الـuser preferences للعملة الجديدة , و جميع القراأت التي عندي هي للعملة الجديدة , و لكن العمود أو الـFIELD المسمى currency يضل فاضي , و هنا أتسأل إذا لم تكن هناك أي طريقة لتغييره , فما هي الفائدة المرجوة منه.
> 
> السلام عليكم



عذرا لم افهم بالضبط اين يقع هذا الfield اهو في واجهة الانشطة ام الموارد ام اين باضبط حتي استطيع ان ارد عليك؟


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (20 مارس 2010)

Elassal قال:


> عذرا لم افهم بالضبط اين يقع هذا الfield اهو في واجهة الانشطة ام الموارد ام اين باضبط حتي استطيع ان ارد عليك؟


 
السلام عليكم
الـ field موجود لو رحت لـcoloumns--project codes---currency

السلام عليكم


----------



## Elassal (21 مارس 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الـ field موجود لو رحت لـcoloumns--project codes---currency
> 
> السلام عليكم



حبيب قلبي the project codes هو شئ تعرفه انت بذاتك للمشروع و ليس شئ يقرأ من داتا باز البرنامج و الدليل علي ذلك انه ليس موجود عندي او في كل جهاز موجود عليه بريمافيرا 6 .


----------



## محمد مطر (22 مارس 2010)

أخي أحمد...
ما هي أقصى مدة مسموحة للعوم الكلي Total Float للنشاط، وما هو Revised Baseline وياريت بالتفصيل قدر الإمكان....
شكرا مقدماً


----------



## المأمون (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
قمت يتحميل التكلفة الكلية على نشاط مدته 40 يوم وهي تبلغ 1,281,217.5 والنشاط تم انجاز 40% منه فكانت النتائج في شاشة لcost كالاتي:
actual this period =512,487
actual to date=512,487
percent expended=40%
earned value=512,487
cost to complete=364,135
at completion =876,622
اود ان اعرف ماهو منطق البرنامج في حساب هذه الارقام؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو نادر (22 مارس 2010)

أستاذنا الفاضل بارك الله بكم
كيف أستطيع تغيير نوع الفونت في الجزء السفلي من الشاشة activity details


----------



## garary (23 مارس 2010)

اخوانى ارجوا الاجابة
كيف يمكن تغيير حجم الخط فى برنامج البريمافيرا بعد عمل Activities
ذهبت الى قائمة Group and Sortاكبر حجم للخط 12 هل توجد طريقة اخرى لتكبير حجم الخط .
شكرا...........


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (24 مارس 2010)

Dear Brp Elassal,

I used to use project groups in P3 when I have many small projects in one big contract, how to do that in P6, say I have 5 projects to be trcaked seperatly, but still they are part of one big project, they share resources and so..
please advise..

Regards


----------



## اسلام سعود (25 مارس 2010)

*مشكلة layout*

*جزاك الله خيرا

ولكن عندى مشكلة برجاء الرد عليها اذا تكرمت
عندما اغلق المشروع و افتح مشروع اخر اجده ياخذ خصائص ال layout للمشروع السابق
كيف حل هذه المشكلة
حيث ان عندى اربع مشاريع واريد ان احفظ لكل مشروع خصائصه

وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## Elassal (25 مارس 2010)

اعتذر لكل من لم ارد عليه نظرا لانشغالي الشديد ان شاء الله غدا او بعد غد علي الاكثر سيكون الحل .


----------



## اسلام سعود (28 مارس 2010)

*الأخ المهندس العسال*

*الأخ المهندس احمد العسال *​*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك*​ 
*ولكن عندى مشكلتين برجاء الرد عليها اذا تكرمت*​ 
*1-عندما اغلق المشروع و افتح مشروع اخر اجده ياخذ خصائص ال layout للمشروع السابق*
*كيف حل هذه المشكلة*
*حيث انى اعمل بالإمارات العربية المتحدة وتحت اشرافى اربع مشاريع واريد ان احفظ لكل مشروع خصائصه*
*مع العلم ان هذه المشكلة لم تكن موجودة فى p3*​ 
*2 من user preferece ثم من unit of formats الأفتراضية للبرنامج تكون بالساعات*
*المشكلة انه عند تحميل الموارد وعلى سبيل المثال لو قلنا ان هذا النشاط يحتاج عدد 2 عمال على اليوم الواحد*
*اجد فى بعض السادة يضعون رقم 2 فى خانة remaining unit /time فى resource assignment*
*ولكنه فى الحقيقة يجب ان يضع الرقم 16 على اساس ان اليوم ثمانية ساعات*
*فهل هذا صحيح ام انا مخطئ*

*والسؤال بطريقة اخرى لو ان عندى نشاط محمل عليه مورد remaining unit/time=18*
*هل 18 هى ساعات ام عدد عمالة*

*واسف انى اثقلت عليك*

*وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Elassal (30 مارس 2010)

اسلام سعود قال:


> *الأخ المهندس احمد العسال *​*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك*​
> *ولكن عندى مشكلتين برجاء الرد عليها اذا تكرمت*​
> *1-عندما اغلق المشروع و افتح مشروع اخر اجده ياخذ خصائص ال layout للمشروع السابق*
> *كيف حل هذه المشكلة*
> ...



اولا اهلا بك يا باشمهندس اسلام و للعلم انا ايضا في الامارات و يمكنك النواصل معي علي رقم تليفوني في اول صفحة من المشاركة.

1- اولا موضوع الlayout لا يوجد له حل إلا ان تقوم بحفظ layout لكل مشروع و عند فتح المشروع تقوم بفتح الlayout الخاص به . ( عيب من عيوب بريمافيرا 6 ).

2- انت علي صواب 18 هو عدد الساعات و ليس عدد العمال .

في انتظار تواصلك.
السلام عليكم.


----------



## Elassal (30 مارس 2010)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> Dear Brp Elassal,
> 
> I used to use project groups in P3 when I have many small projects in one big contract, how to do that in P6, say I have 5 projects to be trcaked seperatly, but still they are part of one big project, they share resources and so..
> please advise..
> ...



ممكن ان تفتح احد المشاريع او كلهم بالضغط علي عدد المشاريع التي تريدها من واجهة التطبيق project و انصحك بأن يكونوا جميعهم تحت EPS واحدة حتي تسهل علي نفسك موضوع التقارير.

i reply in arabic if you didn't get the answer for any problem in your computer just inform me and i will translate it in english.


----------



## Elassal (30 مارس 2010)

garary قال:


> اخوانى ارجوا الاجابة
> كيف يمكن تغيير حجم الخط فى برنامج البريمافيرا بعد عمل Activities
> ذهبت الى قائمة Group and Sortاكبر حجم للخط 12 هل توجد طريقة اخرى لتكبير حجم الخط .
> شكرا...........



view ----table font and row


----------



## Elassal (30 مارس 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذنا الفاضل بارك الله بكم
> كيف أستطيع تغيير نوع الفونت في الجزء السفلي من الشاشة activity details



بصراحة لا اعلم و إن كنت اتحايل علي هذا الموضوع عن طريق screen resolution في الويندوز نفسه.


----------



## Elassal (30 مارس 2010)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قمت يتحميل التكلفة الكلية على نشاط مدته 40 يوم وهي تبلغ 1,281,217.5 والنشاط تم انجاز 40% منه فكانت النتائج في شاشة لcost كالاتي:
> actual this period =512,487
> actual to date=512,487
> ...



حضرتك في عندك مشكلة في هذا النشاط ألا و هو وجود variance حيث ان الcost at completion يجب ان يساوي budget cost كما هو الحال في الunits و لحسن حظك ان الاعداد في البرنامج يقوم بحساب الearned value من الplanned value و إلا كان اعطاك نسب إنجاز خطأ.


----------



## Elassal (30 مارس 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> أخي أحمد...
> ما هي أقصى مدة مسموحة للعوم الكلي Total Float للنشاط، وما هو Revised Baseline وياريت بالتفصيل قدر الإمكان....
> شكرا مقدماً



لا يوجد ما يسمي بأقصي مدة مسموحة و لكن يوجد ما يسمي بتسلسل عمل مضبوط (correct sequence of work ) و تربيط صحيح للانشطة ( correct link for the activities) و منها يأتي قيمة العوم .

revised schedule هو إعادة تقييم المشروع من ناحية العلاقات و المدد للانشطة بناء علي متغيرات كبيرة في المشروع مثل تاخير المشروع و زيادة الموارد لتعويض هذا التاخير و فيه
1- نقيم الانشطة المتبقية 0% دون المساس بالانشطة ال100% 
2- و نقوم بأعطاء 100 % للانشطة التي لها نسبة إنجاز اكبر من 0 و نقوم بإدخال نشاط جديد كبديل لكل نشاط و تحميله بباقي معطيات هذا النشاط مع حساب المدد و الموارد الجديدة له.
3- نقيم العلاقات .


----------



## محمد مطر (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي أحمد وجزاك الله كل خير...
نكمل الأسئلة:
ما هو Recovery program وكيفية عمله..
ماهو Time Impact Analysis وكيفية عمله...
إذا أمكن بشيء من التفصيل، وهل يمكن أن تدلني على مراجع تشرح ذلك عملياً (بأمثلة) لكل ما سبق
شكرا مرة أخرى وجزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## Elassal (31 مارس 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لك أخي أحمد وجزاك الله كل خير...
> نكمل الأسئلة:
> ما هو Recovery program وكيفية عمله..
> ماهو Time Impact Analysis وكيفية عمله...
> ...



recovery plan : هو نفسه الrevised schedule و لكنه مسمي اخر عندما يكون التاخير مسئولية المقاول.
time impact analysis : هي طريقة تحليل التاخير في الجدول و لكنها تحتاج الي وقت طويل للشرح لا املكه في الوقت الحالي .


----------



## محمد مطر (1 أبريل 2010)

طيب أخي الكريم هل توجد مراجع تشرح ذلك، فأنا بحاجة لها في الوقت الحالي أخي الكريم..
وشكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## hishe (6 أبريل 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## Ayman (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ..
لدي سؤال : في حالة اعتبار الUpdated Schedule عند تاريخ معين ك New Baseline فان البرنامج لا يأخذ ال Actual Dates و Actual Duration ك Target و لكنه يأخذ الOriginal duration و التواريخ المتعلقة بها او ما يسمى (Project Baseline ) وهو في هذه الحالة مختلف كليا عن ال Updated Schedule خاصة في النشاطات التي بدأت بالفعل و لم تنتهي..
سؤالي هو لماذا ؟ و كيف يمكن أخذ التواريخ الفعلية كهدف؟ 
Update Schedule , Upply Actualتغير التواريخ الفعلية ! الى Project Baseline 

تحياتي و شكري على مجهوداتك


----------



## garary (8 أبريل 2010)

elassal قال:


> view ----table font and row



مشكوووووووووووور نجحت المحاولة .


----------



## kembel67 (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي برنامج بريمافيرا 6 فيه Actual start & finish dates
وعند استعمال Global Change يمكني من تغيير بعض التواريخ (تحت WBS معين) قبلها بحوالي شهر
قابلتني مشكله
وهي ان الـ Actual Duration كانت اكبر من الـ OD
فلم يتم تنفيذ المطلوب
حاولت تغيير الـ Actual Duration عن طريق Global Change تاني عشان اساويها بالـ OD
لكن لم يتم التنفيذ برضه
ارجو المساعده


----------



## kembel67 (15 أبريل 2010)

الحاقا للسؤال السابق
المشكله ان الـ Actual Duration مابتظهرش كاختيار في خانة الـ Parameter في الـ Global Change
وبالتالي مش عارف اغيرها


----------



## Ayman (15 أبريل 2010)

kembel67 قال:


> الحاقا للسؤال السابق
> المشكله ان الـ Actual Duration مابتظهرش كاختيار في خانة الـ Parameter في الـ Global Change
> وبالتالي مش عارف اغيرها




لا أفهم لماذا هذا الGlobal Change لكن يمكنك تغيير ال Actual Start = Start و Actual Finish = Finish عندها يتساورى العمل المنفذ مع المخطط في Project Baseline 
لو هناك موارد انصحك بعدم تنفيذ هذا التغيير


----------



## الزعيم2000 (18 أبريل 2010)

اعتقد ان عليك ان تحاول اول ان تجعل الــ Remaining Duration أولا أكبر من الفعلى ثم بعد ذلك يمكن التغيير


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
موجود حاليا في البريمافيرا 6 ثلاث أنواع من نسب الإنجاز , ألا و هي duration , physical, units, فأرجوا التوضيح أين يتم إستخدام كل نوع , مع العلم أني أستخدم phisical percentage complete في تعبئة الفعاليات اللي فيها نسب إنجاز.

السلام عليكم و تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Elassal (22 أبريل 2010)

Ayman قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> لدي سؤال : في حالة اعتبار الUpdated Schedule عند تاريخ معين ك New Baseline فان البرنامج لا يأخذ ال Actual Dates و Actual Duration ك Target و لكنه يأخذ الOriginal duration و التواريخ المتعلقة بها او ما يسمى (Project Baseline ) وهو في هذه الحالة مختلف كليا عن ال Updated Schedule خاصة في النشاطات التي بدأت بالفعل و لم تنتهي..
> سؤالي هو لماذا ؟ و كيف يمكن أخذ التواريخ الفعلية كهدف؟
> Update Schedule , Upply Actualتغير التواريخ الفعلية ! الى Project Baseline
> ...



الموضوع ده في شوية لغبطة و انا عموما بفضل عمل الاتي :
لا اطلب من البرنامج ان يقوم هو باعتبار الupdate ك new baseline و لكني اقوم بنفسي باخذ نسخة من الملف و ادخالها علي انها new baseline 
بالنسبة للapply actual او ال update schedule فان لهم استخدام مختلف تماما


----------



## Elassal (22 أبريل 2010)

kembel67 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي برنامج بريمافيرا 6 فيه Actual start & finish dates
> وعند استعمال Global Change يمكني من تغيير بعض التواريخ (تحت WBS معين) قبلها بحوالي شهر
> قابلتني مشكله
> ...


عزيزي ما اصبح فعلي ( actual) فهو فعلي لا يمكنك تغييره . ما تحاول ان تفعله من تقديم بعض التواريخ هو جزء من عمل revised or recovery schedule و لا علاقة له بما اصبح فعلي و لكن له علاقة بما تبقي كما قال الخ الزعيم و لكن يجب ان يكون ما تغيره مبني علي اسس كتغيير في كميات الشغل او زيادة في العمالة و لا يكون لمجرد الحصول علي تواريخ.


----------



## المصري3 (22 أبريل 2010)

مهندس أحمد السلام عليكم
عندي مشكلة في بريمافيرا6 وهي عند إضافة نشاط جديد دائما ما يدرج النشاط أعلى الأنشطة الموجود وليس أسفلها


----------



## Elassal (23 أبريل 2010)

المصري3 قال:


> مهندس أحمد السلام عليكم
> عندي مشكلة في بريمافيرا6 وهي عند إضافة نشاط جديد دائما ما يدرج النشاط أعلى الأنشطة الموجود وليس أسفلها



format --- sort---select the sorting order


----------



## Elassal (23 أبريل 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موجود حاليا في البريمافيرا 6 ثلاث أنواع من نسب الإنجاز , ألا و هي duration , physical, units, فأرجوا التوضيح أين يتم إستخدام كل نوع , مع العلم أني أستخدم phisical percentage complete في تعبئة الفعاليات اللي فيها نسب إنجاز.
> 
> السلام عليكم و تحياتي للجميع



physical عندما تريد ان تقوم بتحميل النسبة بنفسك و كذلك المدة المتبقية بنفسك.
duration عندما تريد ربط المدة بنسبة الانجاز
unit عندما نريد ربط الموارد بنسبة الانجاز


----------



## مخطط للنجاح (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
لقد حملت تكاليف البنود الموجودة في الفعاليات على resource و سميته cost و نوع هذا الـresource هو material و عملت كل unit =1$ , و لكن عندما أكملت إدخال الresource الذي يعبر عن الـcost في كل الفعاليات , لاحظت أن مجموع الـcost للمشروع ككل في الــBudgeted Material Cost يختلف عن Budgeted Total Cost , مع أني لم أضف أي resource أخر يحتوي على cost

بارك الله فيكم مقدما , و السلام عليكم


----------



## خالد أبودقة (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخي المهندس العسال
يمكن أن يكون سؤالي بسيط ولكن أحتاجه بشدة وهو كيف أستطيع حساب نسبة إنجاز المشروع الفعلية والمخططة لمشروع لم يتم إدخال موارد عليه أبدا......أرجو الإفادة من حضرتك
وهل يمكنني التواصل معك بالهاتف؟؟؟؟
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم

عندي مشكلة صغيرة , أعرضها عليكم لو سمحتم, لقد غيرت الـCalendar للمشروع من 5 أيام عمل في الأسبوع الى 6 أيام في الأسبوع , تم التغيير بشكل طبيعي , و لكن هناك مشكلة ألا وهي أن منطقة التظليل على أيام الـweek end في الـbar chart بقيت كما هي على يومي السبت و الأحد , مع أني غيرتها الى يوم الجمعة فقط , مع العلم أنه فعلا الجدول يحسب في يوم الجمعة عطلة و يومي السبت و الأحد عمل مع بقية الأيام.

جزاكم الله خيرا , و السلام عليكم​


----------



## walidkhlil55 (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مسعادتى فى شرح كيفيهGraphical reports
فى p6 ,, كذلك كيفيه الحصول على s curve
الف شكر


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 مايو 2010)

*عمل منحني s curve*



walidkhlil55 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو مسعادتى فى شرح كيفيهGraphical reports
> فى p6 ,, كذلك كيفيه الحصول على s curve
> الف شكر


 
اخي العزيز : معك المهندس ناصر البلخي
الجواب بسيط و فكر به ببساطة و هو على الشكل التالي 
s curve هي شكل المنحني الذي يرسم بشكل تجميعي قيم التكاليف الشهرية
و قيم التكاليف الشهرية هي ما تقوم به من اضافة قيم على الانشطة من موارد بشرية و الية و مواد و نفقات للمشروع الاساسي او للمشروع الذي تقوم عمل متابعة له
يتم رسم s curve من خلال خيار و ايقونة Activity usage profile و أرجو ملاحظة أنه يمكن ان تكون cost او unit و تلاحظ أنه هناك كثير من الخيارات يمكن ملاحظتها عند فتح تلك النافذة
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 مايو 2010)

خالد أبودقة قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخي المهندس العسال
> يمكن أن يكون سؤالي بسيط ولكن أحتاجه بشدة وهو كيف أستطيع حساب نسبة إنجاز المشروع الفعلية والمخططة لمشروع لم يتم إدخال موارد عليه أبدا......أرجو الإفادة من حضرتك
> وهل يمكنني التواصل معك بالهاتف؟؟؟؟
> ولك جزيل الشكر


تحية طيبة
بش مهندس من اهم النقاط في البرنامج الزمني هي نسبة الانجاز الفعلية و المخططة و البرنامج فعليا يقوم بالتجميع في wbs لهذين البندين للأهمية و هما performance percentage و كذلك schedule percentage و هذان البندان هما مرتبطان بالموارد و التكاليف و الزمن و هما الافضل لقياس نسب الانجاز الفعلية و المخططة على التتابع و لو اعتمد على الخيارات الاخرى فإنك لا تجد تجميع لها في WBS و تعطيك مؤشرات ضعيفة بخصوص الزمن لا تسمن و لا تغني من جوع
اخوكم م ناصر البلخي


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 مايو 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد حملت تكاليف البنود الموجودة في الفعاليات على resource و سميته cost و نوع هذا الـresource هو material و عملت كل unit =1$ , و لكن عندما أكملت إدخال الresource الذي يعبر عن الـcost في كل الفعاليات , لاحظت أن مجموع الـcost للمشروع ككل في الــBudgeted Material Cost يختلف عن Budgeted Total Cost , مع أني لم أضف أي resource أخر يحتوي على cost
> 
> بارك الله فيكم مقدما , و السلام عليكم


 اخي العزيز تأكد انك لم تضيف عمالة او نفقات أي labor or expenses
و الله الموفق
اخوكم م ناصر البلخي


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (5 مايو 2010)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> اخي العزيز تأكد انك لم تضيف عمالة او نفقات أي labor or expenses
> و الله الموفق
> اخوكم م ناصر البلخي


السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز , أشكرك على أهتمامك , أما بخصوص الـCOST , فلم أضف أي تكاليف سواء في العمالة أو المواد أو الأليات المفترضة , اما بخصوص العمالة فقد أضفت عمالة فقط بدون تكاليف , كما أضفت بند يسمى COST و هو على شكل مواد ليعبر عن التكاليف , حيث أدخلت كل Unit=1$​ 
بارك الله فيك و شكرا مقدما
السلام عليكم​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 مايو 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي العزيز , أشكرك على أهتمامك , أما بخصوص الـCOST , فلم أضف أي تكاليف سواء في العمالة أو المواد أو الأليات المفترضة , اما بخصوص العمالة فقد أضفت عمالة فقط بدون تكاليف , كما أضفت بند يسمى COST و هو على شكل مواد ليعبر عن التكاليف , حيث أدخلت كل Unit=1$​
> بارك الله فيك و شكرا مقدما
> ...


 تأكد من انك لم تضع قيم افتراضية للعمالة في resourse


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (6 مايو 2010)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> تأكد من انك لم تضع قيم افتراضية للعمالة في resourse


السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز , بارك الله فيك و شكرا لإهتمامك , لقد وجدت المشكلة و هي موجودة في الـresource الذي يعبر عن العمالة حيث وجدت أن clculate cost from units مفعلة مما أضاف cost أضافية .
كما أنه لدي مشكلة تحدثت عنها سابقا , و هي أن منطقة السبت و الأحد مظللة في منطقة الـbar chart رغم أني غيرت الـcalendar الى يوم الجمعة عطلة.

و لدي أستفسار أخر , ألا وهو ما الفرق بين cost distribution curve و Cash flow digram

السلام عليكم , و شكرا لكم


----------



## Elassal (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اولا اعتذر علي تاخري علي بعض الردود نظرا لانشغالي الشديد .إن شاء الله باقصي تقدير يوم السبت سوف تكون كل الردود جاهزة.
ثانيا : شكرا يا باشمهندس ناصر البلخي علي ردودك و أن شاء نتناقش فيها عندما اقرأها غدا او بعد غد علي اقصي تقدير. و اهلا بك في هذه المشاركة. 
السلام عليكم.


----------



## سهاد امين (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتى فى شرح ما المقصود ب
early & late S curve 
وماذاتوضح لنا وشكرا


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Elassal (10 مايو 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندي مشكلة صغيرة , أعرضها عليكم لو سمحتم, لقد غيرت الـCalendar للمشروع من 5 أيام عمل في الأسبوع الى 6 أيام في الأسبوع , تم التغيير بشكل طبيعي , و لكن هناك مشكلة ألا وهي أن منطقة التظليل على أيام الـweek end في الـbar chart بقيت كما هي على يومي السبت و الأحد , مع أني غيرتها الى يوم الجمعة فقط , مع العلم أنه فعلا الجدول يحسب في يوم الجمعة عطلة و يومي السبت و الأحد عمل مع بقية الأيام.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elassal (10 مايو 2010)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> تحية طيبة
> بش مهندس من اهم النقاط في البرنامج الزمني هي نسبة الانجاز الفعلية و المخططة و البرنامج فعليا يقوم بالتجميع في wbs لهذين البندين للأهمية و هما performance percentage و كذلك schedule percentage و هذان البندان هما مرتبطان بالموارد و التكاليف و الزمن و هما الافضل لقياس نسب الانجاز الفعلية و المخططة على التتابع و لو اعتمد على الخيارات الاخرى فإنك لا تجد تجميع لها في wbs و تعطيك مؤشرات ضعيفة بخصوص الزمن لا تسمن و لا تغني من جوع
> اخوكم م ناصر البلخي



مهندس خالد اعتقد ان طريقة عمل وزن لكل نشاط حسب مدة كل نشاط التي اتفقنا عليها طريقة فعالة و هي اقصي ما يمكن عمله بالنسبة للبرنامج المتاح.


----------



## Elassal (10 مايو 2010)

سهاد امين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو مساعدتى فى شرح ما المقصود ب
> early & late S curve
> وماذاتوضح لنا وشكرا



the early curve is the draw for the resource usage based on the early dates .
the late curve is is the draw for the resource usage based on the late dates .
you can draw it by use the resource usage profile or assignment


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (11 مايو 2010)

فكرة جيدة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (11 مايو 2010)

> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندي مشكلة صغيرة , أعرضها عليكم لو سمحتم, لقد غيرت الـCalendar للمشروع من 5 أيام عمل في الأسبوع الى 6 أيام في الأسبوع , تم التغيير بشكل طبيعي , و لكن هناك مشكلة ألا وهي أن منطقة التظليل على أيام الـweek end في الـbar chart بقيت كما هي على يومي السبت و الأحد , مع أني غيرتها الى يوم الجمعة فقط , مع العلم أنه فعلا الجدول يحسب في يوم الجمعة عطلة و يومي السبت و الأحد عمل مع بقية الأيام.
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا , و السلام عليكم



الحل بسيط إن شاء الله
عند استعراض قائمة الــ Calenders من قائمة Enterprise هناك عمود اسمه Defaults 
قم بتعليم العلامة امام الــ Calendar التى تريد أن تظهر أمامك فى جزء اBarchart

بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد أحمد يوسف (13 مايو 2010)

What is the meaning of kpI


----------



## uth82 (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد السؤال عن تأثير وجود lag كبير بين عمليات مشروع ما على التحديث الدوري له و انعكاس ذلك عن الامكانية بالمطالبة بغرامات تـأخير (claims)
هل يزيد هذا ال LAg من فرص المتعهد بالحصول على غرامات تاخير من المالك بشكل او بآخر.


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 مايو 2010)

أظن ان الـ Lags فى البرامج الزمنية المعتمده لابد و أن يكون لها معنى تنفيذى مثل فترة توريد او اعتماد او اصدار امر شراء المهم ان يكون مده التوقف هذه لها مبرر بهذا الشكل يمكن الاعتداد بها فى المطالبات من جهة المقاول
أما إذا لم يستطع المقاول تبرير هذه الــ Lags فالامر فيه اقوال اخرى


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 مايو 2010)

elassal قال:


> مهندس خالد اعتقد ان طريقة عمل وزن لكل نشاط حسب مدة كل نشاط التي اتفقنا عليها طريقة فعالة و هي اقصي ما يمكن عمله بالنسبة للبرنامج المتاح.


 الاخ عسال محترم
انت تعطي الجواب لحالة خالد فقط و هذا صحيح و لكن اعتقد انه لابد من الاشارة لطريقة حساب نسبة الانجاز الصحيحة و التنويه لأنه جوابي ايضا صحيح و لكن ليس لحالة خالد بدون موارد


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 مايو 2010)

ماالحل فى هذه المشكلة ؟
عندى 4 نماذج من العمارات السكنية وكل نموذج يشمل على 100عمارة سكنية يعنى المشروع به 400 عمارة سكنية
ماهو البرنامج الزمنى المتوافق مع هذة النماذج
الذى قمت بة هو عمل انشطة كل نموذج على حدة ونسخة بعدد تكرار النماذج .
هل ماقمت به صحيح ام ماهى الافكار المتاحة لمثل هذة المشكلة


----------



## Elassal (15 مايو 2010)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> الاخ عسال محترم
> انت تعطي الجواب لحالة خالد فقط و هذا صحيح و لكن اعتقد انه لابد من الاشارة لطريقة حساب نسبة الانجاز الصحيحة و التنويه لأنه جوابي ايضا صحيح و لكن ليس لحالة خالد بدون موارد



اخي العزيز ناصر اعتقد ان من يسأل سؤال فهو يريد اجابة لحل مشكلة في عمله و انا احاول ان ارد علي هذه التساؤلات بالضبط و لم اقصد الاشارة من قريب او بعيد لما تبرعت انت بكتابته .

و اعتقد ان الاخ خالد بالفعل قد نوه في سؤاله من البداية انه لا يستطيع حساب نسبة انجاز مشروعه لانه غير محمل بالموارد اي انه نفس ما تبرعت حضرتك بقوله بطريقة اخري .

و عموما اعتذر لو كنت سببت لك اي ضيق.


----------



## Elassal (15 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد يوسف قال:


> What is the meaning of kpI



هو اختصار key performance indicator ( index) و هو احد اساليب قياس تقدم المشروع 
و يمكن تقسيمه الي cost performance index و schedule performance index 
و يمكن كذلك التعبير عنه عن طريق الs-curve بين المخطط و الفعلي


----------



## Elassal (15 مايو 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> ماالحل فى هذه المشكلة ؟
> عندى 4 نماذج من العمارات السكنية وكل نموذج يشمل على 100عمارة سكنية يعنى المشروع به 400 عمارة سكنية
> ماهو البرنامج الزمنى المتوافق مع هذة النماذج
> الذى قمت بة هو عمل انشطة كل نموذج على حدة ونسخة بعدد تكرار النماذج .
> هل ماقمت به صحيح ام ماهى الافكار المتاحة لمثل هذة المشكلة



ما شاء الله طبعا حلك سليم جدا 
و لكن اعانك الله علي العلاقات و الموارد و التي يجب ان تكون بحرص شديد لو احتجت اي شئ انا في خدمتك و وسائل الاتصال بي موجودة في الصفحة الاولي من المشاركة .


----------



## Elassal (15 مايو 2010)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> أظن ان الـ lags فى البرامج الزمنية المعتمده لابد و أن يكون لها معنى تنفيذى مثل فترة توريد او اعتماد او اصدار امر شراء المهم ان يكون مده التوقف هذه لها مبرر بهذا الشكل يمكن الاعتداد بها فى المطالبات من جهة المقاول
> أما إذا لم يستطع المقاول تبرير هذه الــ lags فالامر فيه اقوال اخرى


اتفق معك في هذا الرأي.


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وعلى بركه الله


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل لو وجدت فى base line ان lag فى ثلاث انشطة 113 و 191 و 210 يوم مع علاقة ss
هل يعتبر هذا الامر طبيعى؟؟ ومدة المشروع 8 شهور .
+
متى يكون ال total float غير طبيعى فى مشروع صغير مثل هذا المشروع؟؟((اكبر سماحيه عندى 111 يوم))

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وحقيقة استفدنا كثيرا من هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Elassal (16 مايو 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل لو وجدت فى base line ان lag فى ثلاث انشطة 113 و 191 و 210 يوم مع علاقة ss
> هل يعتبر هذا الامر طبيعى؟؟ ومدة المشروع 8 شهور .
> +
> ...



طبعا غير طبيعي . و هذه السماحية غير طبيعية
لو ممكن أشوف الملف.


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مهندس العسااال عندي سؤااال مهم وصعب ومتعلق به حجات كتيييير عندي 
انا جديد ع p6 وعندي برنامج كبير وبه عدد انشطه 35 الف نشاط وعدد علاقات 102 الف علاقه وهذا يجل التعامل معه صعب للغايه فالبرنامج قيد الاعتمدا ومطلوب عمل 6months look ahead 
,وبالفعل تم عمله بعد التعديل ع البرنامج والان انا عاوز احول الفلتر بتاعه الى p3 بدون باقي الانشطه وبكل العلاقا ت المتعلقه به حتى يتم عمل التحديث عليه الفتره القادمه الى ان يتم اعتماد البرنامج فما الحل ؟؟؟؟؟ وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير 
احمد علام


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (17 مايو 2010)

elassal قال:


> طبعا غير طبيعي . و هذه السماحية غير طبيعية
> لو ممكن أشوف الملف.


 جزاك الله خيرا على الاجابة السريعه

سأحاول ارساله 

وفقكم الله


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
سؤال لو سمحتم يا اخوان
ما هو مفهوم كل من 
Schedule % complete 
Performance % Complete
Unit % complete
ومن اين تأتى قيم هذه الاعمده لو كان التكلفة فقط هى التى على الجدول الزمنى​جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سهاد امين (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على ردكم و انشاء الله تنحسب لكم فى ميزان حسناتكم 
عندى سؤال اخر لو سمحتم هل يجوز تكرار النشاط اللاحق او النشاط السابق بعلاقات مختلفة فعلى سبيل المثال لو كان هناك نشاط 1 والنشاط اللاحق له هو النشاط 2 فهل يصح تكرار هذا النشاط وبنوعين من العلاقات و لتكن مثلا ss,ff


----------



## khanfar83 (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اود الاستفسار عن الامور التاليه
1 -متى يتم استخدام الامر Apply Actula في P6 و ماهي الفائده منه.
2- عند عمل schedule في برنامج P6 يتم تغير تاريخ Early Start حتى لو كان النشاط له تاريخ بدء Actual لماذا يحدث ذلك
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Elassal (21 مايو 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤال لو سمحتم يا اخوان
> ما هو مفهوم كل من
> Schedule % complete
> ...


schedule % complete when you want to monitor the activity by the duration 
unit % complete when you need to measure the activity by the materials excuted .
performance % complete is a method to measure the progress . you can say it is a way of the earned value .
if the cost only loaded on the schedule so the unit percent complete is valid and the performance percent complete will be equal to it


----------



## Elassal (21 مايو 2010)

سهاد امين قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على ردكم و انشاء الله تنحسب لكم فى ميزان حسناتكم
> عندى سؤال اخر لو سمحتم هل يجوز تكرار النشاط اللاحق او النشاط السابق بعلاقات مختلفة فعلى سبيل المثال لو كان هناك نشاط 1 والنشاط اللاحق له هو النشاط 2 فهل يصح تكرار هذا النشاط وبنوعين من العلاقات و لتكن مثلا ss,ff



علاقة الff و ال ss هي الوحيدة المسموح بتكرارها اما غير هذا فسيكون خطا ( sf) او عديم القيمة .


----------



## Elassal (21 مايو 2010)

khanfar83 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود الاستفسار عن الامور التاليه
> 1 -متى يتم استخدام الامر Apply Actula في P6 و ماهي الفائده منه.
> 2- عند عمل schedule في برنامج P6 يتم تغير تاريخ Early Start حتى لو كان النشاط له تاريخ بدء Actual لماذا يحدث ذلك
> و لكم جزيل الشكر



1- تستخدم apply actual لو اردت ان تري ما كان يجب ان يكون عليه مشروعك لو سار بالضبط كما خططت له . 
2- استخدم ال start , و ال finish بدلا من early start & early finiah


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (22 مايو 2010)

elassal قال:


> schedule % complete when you want to monitor the activity by the duration
> unit % complete when you need to measure the activity by the materials excuted .
> Performance % complete is a method to measure the progress . You can say it is a way of the earned value .
> If the cost only loaded on the schedule so the unit percent complete is valid and the performance percent complete will be equal to it


 جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (22 مايو 2010)

*التغيرات في الجدول الزمني*

السلام عليكم
الأستشاري طلب أن يتم إعداد الجدول الزمني Baseline Schedule, على أن لا تزيد مدة كل فعالية من فعالياته عن 20 يوم , مما يجعل عدد الفعاليات قد يصل ألى 28000 فعالية, مع العلم بأن المشروع هو مياه صرف صحي و أمطار و مياه شرب في قرية قائمة و مدته 4 سنوات.
لقد أوضحت للأستشاري بأنه من الصعب على فريق العمل بالموقع التقيد بجدول زمني يحدد خطة العمل من شارع ألى شارع , و ذلك نظرا لعدة عوائق غير منظورة من المواطنين لا دخل لنا فيها , و طلبت بدل من ذلك أن تعبر الفعاليات عن العمل بمنطقة و كل منطقة تعبر عن مجموعة شوارع. و لكن الأستشاري أصر على رأيه, على الرغم من أيضاحنا له بأن الـ Baseline Schedule سيكون مختلفا تماما عن الـUpdate Schedule . فطلب منا أن نقوم بتعديل الجدول الزمني عند عمل كل update شهري , و لك أن تتخيل حجم التغيرات التي تشبه في بعض الأحيان أعداد جدول من جديد. 

سؤالي هو:
- من يحق له أن يحدد مدة النشاط , و لماذا 20 يوم في مشروع مدته أربع سنوات , و هل هناك من مرجعية واضحة في هذا الموضوع؟
-ما هو المرجع في طلبات الأستشاري حول الجدول الزمني و ماهي حدوده , خصوصا إن كان العقد يقول بأن الجدول الزمني يجب أن يرضي الأستشاري؟
- هل من الضروري أن يحتوي الجدول الزمني المقدم الى الأستشاري كل الـresources العاملة بالمشروع ؟

أسف على الإطالة , و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (23 مايو 2010)

أنصحك بأن تطرح عليه أسلوب أخر للتخطيط غير المستخدم من بريمافيرا 
على سبيل المثال Time Location أو Line Of Balance 
لآنها أوقع من البريمافيرا و تعطى مؤشر جيد للتخطيط و قياس التقدم


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (23 مايو 2010)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> أنصحك بأن تطرح عليه أسلوب أخر للتخطيط غير المستخدم من بريمافيرا
> على سبيل المثال time location أو line of balance
> لآنها أوقع من البريمافيرا و تعطى مؤشر جيد للتخطيط و قياس التقدم


السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك , و شكرا على ردك , للأسف الشديد الأستشاري يطالب بإستخدام بريمافيرا , مع العلم أني لم أستخدم و لا أعرف الطريقتين التي أشرت أليهما . فأرجوا منك إذا تكرمت أن تمدنا بأي شىء له علاقة بالخصوص.
عل كل حال أن أثق في قدرات البريمافيرا على التخطيط و المتابعة, و لكن أعتقد أن المشكلة التي طرحتها تحتاج ألى تفهم أطراف العقد (الأستشاري, المالك, المقاول) لطبيعة البيئة التي تعمل بها , و كم أتمنى من الأخوة أن يثرونا بأرائهم .

السلام عليكم


----------



## Elassal (24 مايو 2010)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> أنصحك بأن تطرح عليه أسلوب أخر للتخطيط غير المستخدم من بريمافيرا
> على سبيل المثال time location أو line of balance
> لآنها أوقع من البريمافيرا و تعطى مؤشر جيد للتخطيط و قياس التقدم



اختلف معك في الراي هنا
و أن شاء الله غدا ندخل في مناقشة لحل هذا الموضوع لان الوقت تأخر عندي


----------



## Elassal (25 مايو 2010)

Elassal قال:


> اختلف معك في الراي هنا
> و أن شاء الله غدا ندخل في مناقشة لحل هذا الموضوع لان الوقت تأخر عندي



طريقة الline of balance & time location ينصح بهم دائما في المشاريع التي تحتوي علي انواع انشطة بسيطة و متكررة و لا يوجد تداخل كبير بين انواع الانشطة مثل مشاريع مد خطوط الانابيب او مشاريع الصرف كما في حالتنا و ينصح بها في جزء الconstruction فقط لان قدرتها علي إدارة الengineering و ال procurement ضعيفة نسبية .

الاستثناء في حالتنا ان صفة استمرارية الانشطة هنا مهددة بحكم ان المشاكل التي ممكن ان تواجه العمل بحكم طبيعة العمل و الترتيبات التي تقوم به في المناطق السكنية سيكون مضني .
إلا لو أثر مهندس التخطيط و وافق الاستشاري علي عمل مستوي تفاصيل اقل .


----------



## Elassal (25 مايو 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأستشاري طلب أن يتم إعداد الجدول الزمني Baseline Schedule, على أن لا تزيد مدة كل فعالية من فعالياته عن 20 يوم , مما يجعل عدد الفعاليات قد يصل ألى 28000 فعالية, مع العلم بأن المشروع هو مياه صرف صحي و أمطار و مياه شرب في قرية قائمة و مدته 4 سنوات.
> لقد أوضحت للأستشاري بأنه من الصعب على فريق العمل بالموقع التقيد بجدول زمني يحدد خطة العمل من شارع ألى شارع , و ذلك نظرا لعدة عوائق غير منظورة من المواطنين لا دخل لنا فيها , و طلبت بدل من ذلك أن تعبر الفعاليات عن العمل بمنطقة و كل منطقة تعبر عن مجموعة شوارع. و لكن الأستشاري أصر على رأيه, على الرغم من أيضاحنا له بأن الـ Baseline Schedule سيكون مختلفا تماما عن الـUpdate Schedule . فطلب منا أن نقوم بتعديل الجدول الزمني عند عمل كل update شهري , و لك أن تتخيل حجم التغيرات التي تشبه في بعض الأحيان أعداد جدول من جديد.
> 
> ...



عزيزي المهندس عاطف اولا كيف الحال؟
ثانيا بالنسبة للاسئلة :
- موضوع مدة النشاط - المتفق عليه عالميا ان مدد الانشطة في المشاريع التي بها تداخل كبير بين انشطتها الا تزيد مدة الانشطة عن 3 اسابيع و ذلك لزيادة التحكم في المشروع بشرط ان يكون هذا يخدم المشروع .
- المرجعية الوحيدة لطلبات المقاول هي العقد فقط . فلا يجوز له طلب اي شئ خارج العقد . أما بالنسبة لموضوع إرضائه فهو شئ نسبي و يمكن التغلب عليه بتوضيح ان طلباته غير منطقية و لا تخدم العمل ( إن كانت كذلك ).
- يجب ان يحتوي الجدول الزمني علي الموارد حتي يمكن متابعة المشروع بشكل جيد و لكن ما هي الموارد المطلوبة ؟ هذا هو السؤال.

هذا بالنسبة لأسئلتك .
اما بالنسبة لتعليقي علي طلباته من حيث الوصول بالموضوع الي كل شارع من حيث مستوي التفاصيل فهو حقه و لكن مدة النشاط هنا ممكن ان تتخطي ال3 اسابيع لانه من الممكن ان يكون هناك شارع رئيسي و يحتاج الي وقت كبير و تقسيم انشطته في هذه الحالة بدون سبب واضح غير صحيح 
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الUpdate فان ما يحدث في الواقع يوضع علي المشروع و يحل ما ينتج من out of sequence و لا يسمح إطلاقا بالتغيير في ال baseline لان بهذا يفقد التحكم في المشروع .


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (25 مايو 2010)

Elassal قال:


> عزيزي المهندس عاطف اولا كيف الحال؟
> ثانيا بالنسبة للاسئلة :
> - موضوع مدة النشاط - المتفق عليه عالميا ان مدد الانشطة في المشاريع التي بها تداخل كبير بين انشطتها الا تزيد مدة الانشطة عن 3 اسابيع و ذلك لزيادة التحكم في المشروع بشرط ان يكون هذا يخدم المشروع .
> - المرجعية الوحيدة لطلبات المقاول هي العقد فقط . فلا يجوز له طلب اي شئ خارج العقد . أما بالنسبة لموضوع إرضائه فهو شئ نسبي و يمكن التغلب عليه بتوضيح ان طلباته غير منطقية و لا تخدم العمل ( إن كانت كذلك ).
> ...


أخي العزيز: أحمد العسال 
بارك الله فيك , و كيف حالك , أتمنى من الله أن تكون بصحة و عافية و شكرا لإهتمامك , أما بالنسبة لردودك على الموضوع الذي طرحته , فعندي بعض الأستفسارات , و هي كالتالي:
- هل الأتفاق على مدة النشاط (3 أسابيع) , مكتوب في مرجع ما , مثلا PMBOK , أم أنه أتفاق متعارف عليه , و كيف يتم التوفيق بين مدة الأنشطة و نوعها خصوصا أن بعض الفعاليات مثلا تعبر عن تصنيع غرف الصرف الصحي , أو إدارة المشروع و هي تمتد لفترة طويلة , و أنا لا أعتقد أن هناك من فائدة مرجوة من خلال تفكيكها ألى عدة فعاليات.

-أم بخصوص الموارد فلا أدري ما هو العائد على الأستشاري في مراجعة الجدول الزمني في حال أن نوع الفعاليات في الجدول الزمني fixed duration & units - task dependent . و أنا أخبرك من خلال تجربتي كأستشاري و كمقاول أن متابعة الـresources , شىءغير سهل , و أن عند عملي كأستشاري فأني أركز على مدد الأنشطة و عدم تجاوزها للإطار التعاقدي, و في حال تجاوزها فإنا نقوم بحث المقاول عل زيادة الـresources لتدارك التأخير.

- أم بخصوص الـbaseline , فمن المؤكد هو عدم المساس به , و لكن المشكلة تكمن في الupdated schedule , و ذلك عند عمل الـupdate , يتكون لديك عدد لا بأس به من الـout of sequence , و حل ذلك في بعض الأحيان يقارب من عمل جدول زمني من جديد بخطة جديدة, كما أن مقارنته مع الـbaseline تصبح ليست ذات قيمة.
يأخ أحمد أن الـout of sequence , ليس للمقاول علاقة به مطلقا , و لكن ظروف العمل في منطقة بها سكان تختلف ( واحد عنده عزاء و نصب خيمه العزاء في وسط الشارع , وأخر عنده فرح).

أرجوا أن تكون فكرتي قد وصلت, وشكر لك و بارك الله فيك
و السلام عليكم​


----------



## Elassal (25 مايو 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> أخي العزيز: أحمد العسال
> بارك الله فيك , و كيف حالك , أتمنى من الله أن تكون بصحة و عافية و شكرا لإهتمامك , أما بالنسبة لردودك على الموضوع الذي طرحته , فعندي بعض الأستفسارات , و هي كالتالي:
> - هل الأتفاق على مدة النشاط (3 أسابيع) , مكتوب في مرجع ما , مثلا PMBOK , أم أنه أتفاق متعارف عليه , و كيف يتم التوفيق بين مدة الأنشطة و نوعها خصوصا أن بعض الفعاليات مثلا تعبر عن تصنيع غرف الصرف الصحي , أو إدارة المشروع و هي تمتد لفترة طويلة , و أنا لا أعتقد أن هناك من فائدة مرجوة من خلال تفكيكها ألى عدة فعاليات.
> 
> ...



-اولا موجودة في مراجع الdelay anlaysis و لكن كما قلت بشرط ان تكون بفائدة فأن لم يكن هناك فائدة فلا وجوب لها .
- اولا يجب ان نتفق علي ان مسمي الموارد يشمل المواد و العمالة و المعدات 
بالنسبة للمواد فهي مهمة جدا لان تقييم نسبة انجاز المشروع لا يمكن ان تكون إلا عن طريق المواد التي تم إنجازها .
و بالنسبة للعمالة و المعدات فهي مهمة لتجهيز المطلوب و معرفة إن كان المتاح كاف لانجاز العمل ام لا . و احب ان اذكر شئ ان زيادة الموارد ليس دائما هو الحل .

- كون مشروعك كبير و معقد لا يلغي ضرورة حل الout of sequence . و بالطبع الاستشاري يحتاج لتصليحه لان بعد تصليح الout of sequence يظهر الfloat الحقيقي للمشروع .
ملحوظة الاستشاري ليس له علاقة بأن النشاط لم يبدأ لان هناك ظرف عند الناس و لكنه له علاقة بان هناك خروج عن السياق الموجود في الجدول و ما يقدرش يحاسبك هو يقدر يحاسبك فقط علي تاخير المشروع .
علي فكرة انا بتكلم معاك من مبدأ حقي و حقك و لكن هناك دائما طرق لمحاولة الاقناع للوصول الي طريقة تفيد العمل و ليس في مصلحة طرف معين .


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (25 مايو 2010)

Elassal قال:


> -اولا موجودة في مراجع الdelay anlaysis و لكن كما قلت بشرط ان تكون بفائدة فأن لم يكن هناك فائدة فلا وجوب لها .
> - اولا يجب ان نتفق علي ان مسمي الموارد يشمل المواد و العمالة و المعدات
> بالنسبة للمواد فهي مهمة جدا لان تقييم نسبة انجاز المشروع لا يمكن ان تكون إلا عن طريق المواد التي تم إنجازها .
> و بالنسبة للعمالة و المعدات فهي مهمة لتجهيز المطلوب و معرفة إن كان المتاح كاف لانجاز العمل ام لا . و احب ان اذكر شئ ان زيادة الموارد ليس دائما هو الحل .
> ...


السلام عليكم, و شكرا على الرد
-بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية , فأني أخبرك بأن ثقل الفعاليات Weigth factor عندنا هو الـman-hours , و ليس الموارد , لأن هناك عدة أنواع و وحدات للموارد مما يمنع توحيدها في وحدة واحدة لحساب نسبة الأنجاز الكلي للمشروع و الحل الوحيد لتوحيد ثقلها في المشروع هو الـman-hours, و لكن لكل فعالية على حدة فيتم حساب ما تم إنجازه من المواد فعلا لتقدير نسبة الإنجاز.
-أنا معك في ضرورة حل الout of sequence , و لكن كلما عملنا تفصيل أكثر للفعاليات كلما زاد معدل الout of sequence , و اللي حصل أنه عند التعديل أتضح أن حجم التعديل كبير جدا و يستهلك وقت و جهد , كما أن مقارنته بالـbaseline أصبحت غير ممكنه ( وهذا ما يقلقني).​


----------



## Elassal (29 مايو 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم, و شكرا على الرد
> -بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية , فأني أخبرك بأن ثقل الفعاليات weigth factor عندنا هو الـman-hours , و ليس الموارد , لأن هناك عدة أنواع و وحدات للموارد مما يمنع توحيدها في وحدة واحدة لحساب نسبة الأنجاز الكلي للمشروع و الحل الوحيد لتوحيد ثقلها في المشروع هو الـman-hours, و لكن لكل فعالية على حدة فيتم حساب ما تم إنجازه من المواد فعلا لتقدير نسبة الإنجاز.
> -أنا معك في ضرورة حل الout of sequence , و لكن كلما عملنا تفصيل أكثر للفعاليات كلما زاد معدل الout of sequence , و اللي حصل أنه عند التعديل أتضح أن حجم التعديل كبير جدا و يستهلك وقت و جهد , كما أن مقارنته بالـbaseline أصبحت غير ممكنه ( وهذا ما يقلقني).​


لماذا مقارنته مستحيلة 
اعتقد ان معرفة نسبة الانجاز و مقارنتها بما كان مخطط شئ مهم مع بعض التحليل للجدول الزمني قد يكون كاف.


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (29 مايو 2010)

Elassal قال:


> لماذا مقارنته مستحيلة
> اعتقد ان معرفة نسبة الانجاز و مقارنتها بما كان مخطط شئ مهم مع بعض التحليل للجدول الزمني قد يكون كاف.


 السلام عليكم
شكرا لإهتمامك ياأخ إحمد
إن قصدي بالمقارنة هنا , هو مقارنة الـdates , خصوصا على الـbar chart و ليس نسب الإنجاز فقط , فعند تغيير الخطة في الـupdated scheduleعن الـbaseline bar تغييرا كبيرا, يصبح لزام عليك أن تعمل new baseline , و هذا ما يطلبه و يحتاجه الأستشاري , و كل هذا يتم لتكون المقارنة ذات جدوى.
أقول لك ياأخ أحمد أنه من خلال خبرتي العملية المتواضعه أستطيع أن أقول , أنه الى الأن لم أجد شيء يوضح دقة التفصيل في وصف الفعاليات سوى الحاجة ألى ذلك , وكما قلت أنت سابقا الفائدة المرجوة من وراء ذلك.

السلام عليكم​


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (30 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا شباب سؤال لو سمحتم
انا عندما حسبت تقدم المشروع من ال Earned Value وجدته يعطى رقم اكبر من Performance Complete % 
ماذا يعنى هذا
ومن اين يحسب ال Performance Complete % قيمته
واعذرونى ​


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (30 مايو 2010)

لو السؤال مش واضح انزيد انوضح يا اصدقاء..!!


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (30 مايو 2010)

وفقك الله 
وفقنا جميعا لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## Elassal (2 يونيو 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لإهتمامك ياأخ إحمد
> إن قصدي بالمقارنة هنا , هو مقارنة الـdates , خصوصا على الـbar chart و ليس نسب الإنجاز فقط , فعند تغيير الخطة في الـupdated scheduleعن الـbaseline bar تغييرا كبيرا, يصبح لزام عليك أن تعمل new baseline , و هذا ما يطلبه و يحتاجه الأستشاري , و كل هذا يتم لتكون المقارنة ذات جدوى.
> أقول لك ياأخ أحمد أنه من خلال خبرتي العملية المتواضعه أستطيع أن أقول , أنه الى الأن لم أجد شيء يوضح دقة التفصيل في وصف الفعاليات سوى الحاجة ألى ذلك , وكما قلت أنت سابقا الفائدة المرجوة من وراء ذلك.
> ...


موضوع التواريخ هذا لا يمكن الحصول عليه بسهولة لانه علي سبيل المثال الlags لا تسير كما تخطط بالضبط مثلا إذا وضعت lag 15 يوم ممكن ان يكون ال lag الفعلي 12 و بالتالي ستختلف التواريخ في الupdate عن الbaseline .
المهم في التواريخ إنها لا تظهر تأخير عن الbaseline و مقارنة نسبة الانجاز بين المخطط و الفعلي تعطي دعم للتواريخ .
و انا اتفق معك تماما في قلته عن التفاصيل .


----------



## Elassal (2 يونيو 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> لو السؤال مش واضح انزيد انوضح يا اصدقاء..!!



يا ريت مزيد من التوضيح .


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخوتي الكرام , هل أستطيع الحصول على نسخة الكترونية من كتاب من كتب بول أيستوود هاريس في مجال الجدولة و التخطيط بإستخدام برمافيرا الأصدار السادس​Planning & Scheduleing using primavera 6.0 by
Paul Eatwood Harris​السلام عليكم​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (5 يونيو 2010)

*برجاء المساعدة مع الفهم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوتى فى الله حاليا بحضر لمشروع زمنى للمشروع الذى اعمل به ولقد انهيته والحمد لله ولكن المشروع الزمنى لم يكن بالتفصيل الممل ولكن انشطته كانت كالتالى
1- اعمال انشائيه
2- اعمال تشطيبات
3- اعمال صحيه
4- اعمال كهربائيه
5-اعمال لاند سكيب
وهذة الانشطه كانت لجميع المشروع حسب التقسيم المقترح وتمت عليه المتابعة والحمد لله
ولكن واجهتنى مشكله عندما طلب مديرى عمل برنامج زمنى ل5 عمارات حتى يتم عمل مقياس زمنى لهم ولكن يريد التفصيل الممل فى الانشطة كالصب وتركيب خراطيم الكهرباء قبل تركيب حديد الاسقف مثلا وهكذا
وكان الامر بالسهل لى عندما عملت wbs لهذة العمارات ةولكن المشكله واجهتنى فى ادخال البيانات
حيث ان اكواد الانشطة واحد مثل الصب والنجارة والحداد ولكن .................
كيف يتم نسخ جميع الانشطة ذات الكود الواحد الى ال5 عمارات معا بدون تغيير الكود؟
لقد تغلبت على هذة المشكله ولكن بصعوبه جدا حيث خصصت الانشطة لعمارة رقم واحد مثلا وبعد ذلك عند النسخ قمت بتغيير الاكواد ومن بعد ذلك تم النسخ ثم من شاشه التخصيص خصصت هذة الانشطة للعمارة رقم 2 وبعد ذلك قمت بتعديل الكود كما كان من قبل ؟
هل من احد يجيبنى على هذة المشكله لان الطريقه التى ابتكرتها اخذت منى معظم الوقت والخوف من كتابه ال اى دى للنشاط خطأ.

اذا قمت بعمل مشروع رئيسى وتحته 2 مشروع فرعى هل عند المتابعه سيتم متابعه المشروع الرئيسى ومعه ال2 فرعى اللى تحته ام ماذا ؟ 
من ناحيه الموارد والكوست كونترول سيتم التعامل معهم فى المشروع الرئيسى ام سأقوم بنسخهم الى المشاريع الفرعيه حتى يتسنى لى استخدامهم.​


----------



## Elassal (7 يونيو 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخوتى فى الله حاليا بحضر لمشروع زمنى للمشروع الذى اعمل به ولقد انهيته والحمد لله ولكن المشروع الزمنى لم يكن بالتفصيل الممل ولكن انشطته كانت كالتالى
> 1- اعمال انشائيه
> 2- اعمال تشطيبات
> ...


اخي العزيز لم افهم سؤالك بالنسبة لموضوع نسخ الانشطة .
- بالنسبة لموضوع المشروعين تحت المشروع الرئيسي فأنك يمكنك تحديد ان كنت تريد اخذ في الاعتبار العلاقات بين المشروعين عند فتح احدهم ام لا من اختيارات schedule .
اما عند فتحك للمشروع الرئيسي فانك تتحكم في الاثنين معا .


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الى المهندس العسااال
والى 
كبار مهندسي البرمج 
استفسار بسيط اكيد جدا عليكم في p6.v7
عندي نشاط عليه as, af , pct 100 عند حذف تاريخ البدايه الحقييقه فالتبعيه سيتم حذف النهايه والنسبه المئويه ولكن الغريب انه يجعل المده الزمنيه تساوي صفر فلماذا


----------



## ميساء موفق (9 يونيو 2010)

مساء الخير شكرا لكل من ساهم في نجاح الملتقى وارجو قبولي معكم اني مهندسة عراقية ونظرا لظرف العراق الصعب فلم تتاح لنا فرصة تعلم وتدريب جيد بسبب ظرف الحرب ارجو مساعدتي في الاجابة على اسئلتي التي قد تكون غير منطقية من وجهة نظر من هم يعرفونها ارجو قبول اسفي لمعلوماتي الضعيفة سؤالي الان ماتعني كلمة بريمافيرا مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Elassal (10 يونيو 2010)

ميساء موفق قال:


> مساء الخير شكرا لكل من ساهم في نجاح الملتقى وارجو قبولي معكم اني مهندسة عراقية ونظرا لظرف العراق الصعب فلم تتاح لنا فرصة تعلم وتدريب جيد بسبب ظرف الحرب ارجو مساعدتي في الاجابة على اسئلتي التي قد تكون غير منطقية من وجهة نظر من هم يعرفونها ارجو قبول اسفي لمعلوماتي الضعيفة سؤالي الان ماتعني كلمة بريمافيرا مع الشكر الجزيل



اولا اهلا و سهلا بك يا اخت ميساء .
و ارجو من الله ان يحرر العراق و يعيد لها استقرارها .
كلمة بريمافيرا تعني الربيع باللغة الاسبانية و لكن بالنسبة لأدارة المشاريع هي اسم احد اشهر البرامج المستخدمة في الجدولة الزمنية و مراقبة المشاريع .


----------



## Elassal (10 يونيو 2010)

احمد احمد حسن علام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الى المهندس العسااال
> والى
> كبار مهندسي البرمج
> ...


البرنامج يعتبرها milestone


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخى احمد ارجو من الله ان تكون بصحه طيبة
سؤالى لو سمحت لى واريد فكرة لو لم تتمكن من التفصيل
س : 
طلب منى ان احضر ال 
Calculation of cost variance and schedule variance and cost performance Index

وقالو لى انها ليست موجودة فى التقرير الشهرى!

بارك الله فيك وفى علمك وادبك


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (10 يونيو 2010)

elassal قال:


> اخي العزيز لم افهم سؤالك بالنسبة لموضوع نسخ الانشطة .
> - بالنسبة لموضوع المشروعين تحت المشروع الرئيسي فأنك يمكنك تحديد ان كنت تريد اخذ في الاعتبار العلاقات بين المشروعين عند فتح احدهم ام لا من اختيارات schedule .
> اما عند فتحك للمشروع الرئيسي فانك تتحكم في الاثنين معا .



ارجو منك اخى العزيز معذرتى من عدم توضيح امر نسخ الانشطة ولكن سؤافيك بها بالصور قريبا
واشكر شكرا جزيلا على ردك على اسئلتى
وارجو منك توضيح قصة المشروع الرئيسى والمشروع الثانوى للمشروع الرئيسى فى كيفية التحكم بهما معا وعلى افتراض 
ان مشروع يتكون من برج و2 عمارة 
واختير البرج هو الرئيسى وال2 عمارة هما الثانوى للمشروع
ولكن العلاقات بين البرج والعمارتين مرتبطه ببعضهم فانا واد فهم ومدى التاثير فى الجدوله الزمنيه للمشروعين معا وقصة وضع نسب الانجاز .

وشكرا جزيلا وسؤافيك فى هذا المشروع البسيط لحظه بلحظة للاستفادة من حضرتك . 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
عندي استفسار بسيط جدا :::
ما هو الفرق بين apply actual ,update progress


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (12 يونيو 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى احمد ارجو من الله ان تكون بصحه طيبة
> سؤالى لو سمحت لى واريد فكرة لو لم تتمكن من التفصيل
> س :
> ...


السلام عليكم

أخي العزيز
لا أدري هل الردود على المشاركات متاحة للجميع , أو أنها تقتصر على الأخ أحمد العسال فقط , فأرجوا من الأخ أحمد العسال أن لا يتردد في التعليق على ردي هذا, أو أخبارنا بأن الرد على أسئلة المشاركين هي من أختصاص القائمين على هذه الصفحة.
أما بالنسبة لسؤالك , فأعتقد أن الملف المرفق سيوضح لك الكثير من الأسئلة التي طرحتها و بشكل مبسط , مع العلم بأني حملته من الموقع سابقا.
السلام عليكم​


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (13 يونيو 2010)

لاخ عاطف الشويهدى بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب
وجارى تنزيل الملف واسمح لى بسؤالك فى حالة مواجهة اى عقبات

وفقكم الله 

وهذه المشاركة بعد اذن اخينا احمد العسال


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (13 يونيو 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> لاخ عاطف الشويهدى بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب
> وجارى تنزيل الملف واسمح لى بسؤالك فى حالة مواجهة اى عقبات
> 
> وفقكم الله
> ...


السلام عليكم
أنا ألى الأن لم أتعامل مع earned value في خلال فترة عملي, و لكن أرحب بك و بأسفساراتك في أي وقت بهذا الخصوص و أليك البريد الألكتروني لأي أستفسار:
[email protected]
و أنا إذ أبعث أليك بإيميلي هذا , بعد أذن الأخ أحمد طبعا , أقترح أن تكون الأسئلة المطروحة في هذه الصفحة خاصة بتطبيقات البريمافيرا فقط , و ذلك لكي يتسنى للمتابعين تحديد وجهاتهم في إستسقاء المعلومات.

السلام عليكم​


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (13 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام..جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى عاطف على تعاونك الرائع

الحمد لله عندى فكرة استطيع ان اقول انها مبسطه على earned value بحكم عملى به ولكن صراحة لا زلت اتعلم ولست مهئ لاجابة الاسئلة.
بانتظار دخول ذوى الخبرة فى هذا الموضوع.


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (13 يونيو 2010)

وجدت ان spi=0.73 وهذا يعنى ان المشروع متأخر وهذا فقط ما استطعت استنباطه ولا اعلم ان كان هناك اشياء اخرى استطيع الاستفاده بها من هذا المؤشر
و
cpi=1.30 وهذا معناه التكلفة زائده عن الحد المخطط له وهذا مؤشر سئ للمشروع

اتمنى ان يفيدنى احد الاخوة عن cv ما استطيع الاستفاده منه وما هو الفرق بينه وبين cpi

اخ عاطف اتمنى انى قد افدتك ولو بالقليل 
وبانتظار اجابة احد الشباب ذوى الخبرة لكى تتم الاستفاده للجميه

هذا والله اعلم 
واتمنى ان الشباب تصحيحى لو اخطأت


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (13 يونيو 2010)

Sv=pv-ev

السؤال هو ان الرقم الذى تحصلت عليه من هذه العملية كان بالموجب هل هذا يعنى ان المشروع ليس متأخر؟؟
حقيقة ساتمنى التواصل منكم قريبا لان الامر حيرنى واختلطت عندى الامور.


----------



## HARBYSONS (14 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا لكرمكم فى نشر العلم لخير الجميع وتحياتى للمهندس الغالى/ العسال 
لى سؤال عن المسار الحرج فى المشروع
أنا معلوماتى أنه لا يوجد مسار واحد حرج يمكن تحديده فى BASE LINEولكنه متغير فىUPDATE
وعندما نريد تحديد المسار الحرج للمشروع يتم عمل FILTER للأنشطة الأقل من حيث Total Float .....*


----------



## سيد طه محمد (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس العسال
و الله ترددت قبل كتابة هذه المشاركة لكن لما تابعت الموضوع من بدايته و رأيت حرص حضرتك على الرد على أستفسارات الزملاء تشجعت , أنا مهندس مدني عملت منذ تخرجي في مجال التنفيذ بأحد المكاتب الهندسية و من فترة قريبة بدأت أعمل في مجال التخطيط للمشاريع و خبرتي في مجال التنفيذ أعتقد أنها فادتني في عمل البرامج الزمنية بأستخدام البريمافيرا لمشاريع مشابهة للمشاريع اللي أشتركت في تنفيذها , أنما منذ بدأت القراءة في مجال التخطيط للمشاريع علمت أن التخطيط لا يقتصر على أدارة الوقت فقط و أنما أيضا أدارة التكلفة و هذا هو سبب مشاركتي أنا معنديش أستفسار معين لكن أنا عايز عارف أبدأ منين بخصوص التخطيط لتكلفة المشاريع , من أول أعداد جدول المصادر و الموارد اللازمة للمشروع و كيفية ربطها بالتكلفة و بالبرنامج الزمني , سامحني على الأطالة لكن كما قلت في البداية كرم أخلاقك هو اللي شجعني.
و جزاك الله كل خير على كل ما قدمته و تقدمه لأخوانك و أن شاء الله يعود عليك في الدنيا و في ميزان حساناتك.


----------



## Elassal (18 يونيو 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي العزيز
> لا أدري هل الردود على المشاركات متاحة للجميع , أو أنها تقتصر على الأخ أحمد العسال فقط , فأرجوا من الأخ أحمد العسال أن لا يتردد في التعليق على ردي هذا, أو أخبارنا بأن الرد على أسئلة المشاركين هي من أختصاص القائمين على هذه الصفحة.
> ...



اولا السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ثانيا اشكرك علي ذوقك في الاستئذان . و هذا ادب يفتقر اليه الكثيرون و للاسف يفتقر اليه البعض في الملتقي .

بالنسبة لي لا امانع في ان يرد اي احد علي اي سؤال و لكن يجب ان يكون متأكدا من الرد و كذلك احتفظ لنفسي بحق التعليق و الرد علي هذا .


----------



## ملك امجد (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ العزيز / احمد العسال وفقك الله واثابك الخير الكثير لما تقدمه للجميع 
انا سأقوم بالعمل كمهندس تخطيط جديد بمشروع جارى تنفيذه وانا قمت باخذ دورة فى p6 فهل استطيع انا اقوم بمتابعة البرنامج الزمنى (طرف المقاول) بدون مساعدات برجاء الافادة


----------



## Elassal (23 يونيو 2010)

ملك امجد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ العزيز / احمد العسال وفقك الله واثابك الخير الكثير لما تقدمه للجميع
> انا سأقوم بالعمل كمهندس تخطيط جديد بمشروع جارى تنفيذه وانا قمت باخذ دورة فى p6 فهل استطيع انا اقوم بمتابعة البرنامج الزمنى (طرف المقاول) بدون مساعدات برجاء الافادة



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خبرا يا باشمهندس
موضوع مقدرتك علي متابعة المشروع وحدك يعتمد علي المشروع و نوعه و علي قدراتك و عموما لو احتجت اي مساعدة انا في الخدمة.


----------



## ملك امجد (24 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك سيدى المحترم المشروع انشاء الله مشروع كبير وعبارة عن packages


----------



## ملك امجد (24 يونيو 2010)

فى خلال موضوعك الشيق بالكتاب نريد فصل كامل يتحدث عن بعد ما درست البرامافيرا كيفية بداية تطبيق فى الحياة العملية و اعتقد ان هذا يهم قطاع كبير سواء من طلبة الهندسة او المبتدائين وشكرا لسعة صدرك عزيزى احمد


----------



## سهاد امين (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل العسال
اشكرك كثيرا و اريد ان اسالك سؤالا اخر لو سمحت , المشكلةعندى جدول زمنى فى كل مرة يتم التحديث للجدول فان تاريخ انتهاء المشروع داخل الجدول الزمنى يتغير ويتمدد فى كل مرة بحيث تجاوز المدة الزمنية المحددة بالعقد علما بان المشروع متاخر فعلا فهل يجوز ام لا


----------



## katreen (24 يونيو 2010)

I wish you all ok


----------



## katreen (24 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع هام جدا وفقك الله في انجاز هذا العمل في ادارة المشاريع وننتظر نشر هذا اكتاب


----------



## ملك امجد (26 يونيو 2010)

م/ احمد عندى سئوال كيف استطيع عمل ميرج بين اكثر من packages للبرنامج (6 packages) باستخدام p6


----------



## Elassal (28 يونيو 2010)

سهاد امين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى الفاضل العسال
> اشكرك كثيرا و اريد ان اسالك سؤالا اخر لو سمحت , المشكلةعندى جدول زمنى فى كل مرة يتم التحديث للجدول فان تاريخ انتهاء المشروع داخل الجدول الزمنى يتغير ويتمدد فى كل مرة بحيث تجاوز المدة الزمنية المحددة بالعقد علما بان المشروع متاخر فعلا فهل يجوز ام لا



ما معني هل يجوز هذا ؟ ممكن توضح اكتر ؟
ما فهمته ان هناك مشروع مستمر و لا يسير وفقا للمطلوب فمتأخر . ما المشكلة بالضبط ؟


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (29 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا شباب هل هناك معادلة معينة لتحديد رقم تقريبى للعمالة المطلوبة لاى مشروع

*ذوى الخبرة فى مجال Construction اكثر ناس اقرب للاجابة بواقع خبرة عملية فى الميدان.

هذا سؤال مهم دائما يسئل لمهندس التخطيط فهل من مجيب؟؟

جزاكم الله خير مع ملاحظة انة فتحت موضوع بخصوص هذا السؤال

وانا اسف على تعبك اخى العسال​


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (29 يونيو 2010)

مشروع الذى عندى مدته 8 اشهر و

Floor Area
1000 متر مربع


----------



## ahmeddesouky2004 (30 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز ابو المقداد انا باحسب ال man power في مشاريعي نشاط نشاط ولكن لو عايز قيمة تقريبية فهي كالأتي:
افرض ان شركتك أخذت المشروع من المالك ب 600 مليون فال man power له تقريباً حوالي 600 ألف man.day . علي اساس أن تكلفة الman power حوالي 20% أي 120,000,000 وباعتبار أن يومية العامل حوالي 200 ريال شامل المرتب الأساسي والسكن والمواصلات والتأمين وخلافه فبقسمة 120000 علي 200 ريال يصبح عدد العمال حوالي 600,000


----------



## impire (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الزميل الفاضل أحمد العسال

أعاني من مشكلة مع الإصدار 6.7 في الـ Export/Import وهي أنه عند إصدار المشروع بصيغة xer وإستعادته على جهاز آخر وبعد فتح المشروع لاأجد التكاليف المحملة على الأنشطة ، وقد حاولت Export/Import بصيغة xls لإستعادة تلك البيانات لم تنجح كذلك.


مع العلم بأن التكاليف مقسمة على المصادر كما يلي:
Nonlabor والتكاليف الموزعة عليها هي تكاليف التنفيذ.
Material والتكاليف الموزعة عليها هي تكاليف التوريد.
فهل مشكلتي مع Export/Import ناتجة من عيب بالنسخة أم بمنهجية تحميل البيانات ونقلها.

ولك الشكر على الجهد الرائع لمشاركتك العلم مع الزملاء وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا.


----------



## Elassal (2 يوليو 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يا شباب هل هناك معادلة معينة لتحديد رقم تقريبى للعمالة المطلوبة لاى مشروع
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز بو المقداد موضوع العمالة المطلوبة تختلف من بلد لبلد و من شركة لشركة حسب إمكانية و مهارة العمال فعلي سبيل المثال ما وضحة المهندس احمد دسوقي من طريقة علي الرغم من إتخاذ التكاليف كأساس لحساب العمالة و ليس العكس قد يكون صالح في مكانه و شركته و لا ينفع معك و لذلك فأن كل شركة تعمل لنفسها ملف بالمعدلات عموما .


----------



## Elassal (2 يوليو 2010)

impire قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> الزميل الفاضل أحمد العسال
> 
> أعاني من مشكلة مع الإصدار 6.7 في الـ export/import وهي أنه عند إصدار المشروع بصيغة xer وإستعادته على جهاز آخر وبعد فتح المشروع لاأجد التكاليف المحملة على الأنشطة ، وقد حاولت export/import بصيغة xls لإستعادة تلك البيانات لم تنجح كذلك.
> ...



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز 
اولا يجب ان تتاكد من إختيارات التحويل انك اخترت الموارد و التكاليف و إن لم يكن فأن المشكلة فالبرنامج.


----------



## impire (2 يوليو 2010)

Elassal قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز
> اولا يجب ان تتاكد من إختيارات التحويل انك اخترت الموارد و التكاليف و إن لم يكن فأن المشكلة فالبرنامج.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مهندس أحمد هل يوجد خيارات للتحويل بقوائم البرنامج بخلاف التي تلك التي تظهر بالـ Wizard أثناء التحويل ، أرجو الإفادة.


----------



## yaszen (9 يوليو 2010)

اساتذتي الاعزاء لانشاء مشروع جديد بطريقة المثودولوجي توجد عدة قوالب او مشاريع جاهزة يمكن من خلالها ان نختار لمشروعنا الجديد ... سؤالي هو هل من الممكن ان نقوم بوضع احد المشروعات المصصمة من قبلنا كقاليب مع التقسيمات الهيكلية الفرعية له واستدعائه عند عمل مشروع بطريقة المثودولجي ...
اما السؤال الثاني هل توجد مشكلة في تنصيب البرنامج مع الوندوز 7 هل هنالك مشكلة في الاس كيو ال لان قاعدة البيانات دائما تفشل 
مع تقديري واحترماي لكل الاساتذة في هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم​ 
لو سمحت ياأخ أحمد , عندي مشكلة , و هي كالتالي:
عملت جدول زمني لمشروع كان قد بدء أصلا من فترة و هناك فعاليات لها نسب إنجاز , و عندما أكملت المشروع و حدثته و بعثت به الى الأستشاري , وافق عليه الأستشاري و طلب منا أن نعمل من الجدول المقدم baseline و أن يتم عرض الجدول الزمني updated schedule مع الـbaseline schedule على الـbar chart , و للأسف الشديد عند عرض الــbaseline bar لاحظت بأنه لا يعرض الـactual baseline و الـremaining baseline , أى أنه لا يعرض نفس الشكل الذي عليه الـupdated schedule , مع العلم بأنه لم يتم أي تحديث بعد , أي أن شكل الــbaseline bar يجب أن يكون هو نفسه updated bar .
فما هو الخطاء , و كيف يتم عرض الــbaseline bar بحيث يشابه updated bar بدون اللجؤ الى أستخدام الـuser defined fields.

السلام عليكم و شكرا مقدما​


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذنكم في الرد على استفسار الأخ impire
اثناء ال export/import عليك أن تراجع ال update project options wizard حيث أنك ستجد 
أربع اختيارات وهي
dont import
insert new
keep existing
update existing
اختر update existing في البند الخاص بالريسورس


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (12 يوليو 2010)

بعد إذن الأخ احمد
الرد علي الأخ الشويهدي
يا ريت تقولي انت ازاي حاولت تظهر البارات اللي انت عاوزها في ال gantt chart
عشان لازم تخللي بالك من time scale and filter وذلك عند عمل كليك يمين في ال gantt chart then bars


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (12 يوليو 2010)

محمد حسبو2010 قال:


> بعد إذن الأخ احمد
> الرد علي الأخ الشويهدي
> يا ريت تقولي انت ازاي حاولت تظهر البارات اللي انت عاوزها في ال gantt chart
> عشان لازم تخللي بالك من time scale and filter وذلك عند عمل كليك يمين في ال gantt chart then bars



السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك و أشكرك على الرد , أما بالنسبة لشكل البار , فأنا أريد أن أظهر الشكل الذي عليه الـupdated bar , أي أن يكون الـbaseline bar يوضح الـactual و الـremaining و ذلك لأني أريد أن أعمل baseline من مشروع قد بدء من فترة, أي أنه فيه progress . 

السلام عليكم​


----------



## hobby2_139 (12 يوليو 2010)

عند عمل update لمشروع ى يظهر bl (resource) cost % complete
اى النسبه المفروض تحقيقها حتى data date
فهل هناك حل لهذه المشكله


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (13 يوليو 2010)

الأخ الشويهدي
بعد ما عملت بروجرس روح عند ال gantt chart
كليك يمين ثم اختر bars
أول خانة على الشمال خالص اسمها display
الغ كل العلامات المارك من كل الصفوف
الان اضغط apply
تلاحظ ان ال gantt chart حاليا فاضي وذلك لأنك لم تختر اي بار عشان تظهره
طيب الان انت تريد ان تظهر ال actual
اذن روح عند البار اللي اسمه actual work وذلك في خانة ال name
وبعد ذلك في خانة ال timescale اضغط على السهم واختر actual bar
وعلم علامة المارك على هذا البار
يبقي كده هذا البار هيظهر باللون والشكل اللي موجود في bar style اللي موجودة تحت على الشمال
برضه لازم تخللي بالك من خانة ال filter
وهي معناها ان هذا البار سيظهر لكل الانشطة ولا للانشطة اللي معمول لها فلتر بس
طيب
انت عاوز ايه تاني
عاوز ال baseline
بنفس الاسلوب اختر primary baseline فى خانة ال timescale
يبقي انت كده أظهرت الشغل الفعلي والأساسي المخطط
برضه لازم تخللي بالك من نقطة مهمه
في خانة ال bar style في خانة ال row
خللي الشغل الفعلي في ال row رقم 1
والشغل الأساسي في row رقم 2
أرجو ان اكون قد افدتك هكذا
ولو انت عاوز اي حاجه في P6
انا في الخدمة ان شاء الله
اخوك محمد حسب الله


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (13 يوليو 2010)

*الخ hobby2*



hobby2_139 قال:


> عند عمل update لمشروع ى يظهر bl (resource) cost % complete
> اى النسبه المفروض تحقيقها حتى data date
> فهل هناك حل لهذه المشكله


 رجاء أخي الحبيب توضيح السؤال اكثر
يعني انت عاوز تظهر نسبة اية؟


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (13 يوليو 2010)

محمد حسبو2010 قال:


> الأخ الشويهدي
> بعد ما عملت بروجرس روح عند ال gantt chart
> كليك يمين ثم اختر bars
> أول خانة على الشمال خالص اسمها display
> ...


السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم , شكرا على الرد و بارك الله فيك
أما بالنسبة لردك على سؤالي , فللأسف الشديد ليس هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه, فأنا أبحث عن تثبيت baseline لـrevised schedule , بحيث يتم المقارنة ما بين الـupdated schedule و الـrevised schedule baseline . 
الطريقة التي أعرفها , تعتمد على إجراء تعديلات في الـrevised schedule baseline عن طريق الـglobal change . و لكن إذا كان هناك أي حد يعرف طريقة أخرى فأكون له من الشاكرين إن دلنا عليها.

السلام عليكم​


----------



## hobby2_139 (13 يوليو 2010)

اريد ان اظهر على سبيل المثال
Baseline labor cost%complete
اى النسبه المفروض يكون عليها نشاط ما طبقا للبرنامج الاصلى
و ذلك للresourses و expenses كذلك
حتى استطيع مقارنه ما تم تنفيذه و المفروض ان يكون عليه النشاط


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا شباب كيف يتم عملية حساب ال Manhours لعدد 10 مهندسين فنيين مثلا فى مشروع مدته 24 شهر؟؟
هل بالطريقة التقليدية 10*8*28*24
8=ساعات العمل اليومى؟
28= عدد اربع اسابيع
24= مدة المشروع

نرجو التوضيح؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (16 يوليو 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا شباب كيف يتم عملية حساب ال Manhours لعدد 10 مهندسين فنيين مثلا فى مشروع مدته 24 شهر؟؟
> هل بالطريقة التقليدية 10*8*28*24
> 8=ساعات العمل اليومى؟
> ...


السلام عليكم
لو عندك 10 مهندسين يشتغلون في فعالية أو نشاط مدته 4 أيام و ساعات العمل اليومية لكل مهندس من المهندسين متساوية و تساوي 10 ساعات عمل يوميا , فإنا ساعات العمل الـManhours اللازمة لإنهاء هذا النشاط هي : 10 *4*10 = 400 ساعة .
و إذا كانت هذه الساعات تخص resource واحد فيتم إدخالها في البريمافيرا في خانة Budget Quantity

السلام عليكم​


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى عاطف


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
م. العساال اخبار حضرتك ايه يارب تكوب بخير .......
عندي سؤال ....عند عمل تحميل لمورد معين بالـ global change فانه يعمل replacement للموارد الموجوده 
فهل فيه طريقه لتحميل الموارد بشرط انه يحتفظ بالموارد الموجوده دون الغاء ها زي الـ p3
واشكرك


----------



## Elassal (22 يوليو 2010)

yaszen قال:


> اساتذتي الاعزاء لانشاء مشروع جديد بطريقة المثودولوجي توجد عدة قوالب او مشاريع جاهزة يمكن من خلالها ان نختار لمشروعنا الجديد ... سؤالي هو هل من الممكن ان نقوم بوضع احد المشروعات المصصمة من قبلنا كقاليب مع التقسيمات الهيكلية الفرعية له واستدعائه عند عمل مشروع بطريقة المثودولجي ...
> اما السؤال الثاني هل توجد مشكلة في تنصيب البرنامج مع الوندوز 7 هل هنالك مشكلة في الاس كيو ال لان قاعدة البيانات دائما تفشل
> مع تقديري واحترماي لكل الاساتذة في هذا الموقع الرائع



اجابة السؤال الاول هو نعم يمكن ذلك.

لا توجد مشكلة مع ال32 bit و لكن توجد مع ال64 bit و قد اتحفني الاخ محمد الجنزوري بحلها و هو عن طريق إنزال orcale 11 علي الجهاز.


----------



## Elassal (22 يوليو 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي الكريم , شكرا على الرد و بارك الله فيك
> أما بالنسبة لردك على سؤالي , فللأسف الشديد ليس هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه, فأنا أبحث عن تثبيت baseline لـrevised schedule , بحيث يتم المقارنة ما بين الـupdated schedule و الـrevised schedule baseline .
> الطريقة التي أعرفها , تعتمد على إجراء تعديلات في الـrevised schedule baseline عن طريق الـglobal change . و لكن إذا كان هناك أي حد يعرف طريقة أخرى فأكون له من الشاكرين إن دلنا عليها.
> ...



اعتقد إن ما تريده اخي عاطف هو اخذ نسخة من الrevised schedule عن طريق الexport ثم عمل import مرة أخري بأسم جديد ثم عمل update علي هذه النسخة ثم تحديد baseline لها النسخة القديمة الموجودة في الداتاباز.


----------



## Elassal (22 يوليو 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا شباب كيف يتم عملية حساب ال manhours لعدد 10 مهندسين فنيين مثلا فى مشروع مدته 24 شهر؟؟
> هل بالطريقة التقليدية 10*8*28*24
> 8=ساعات العمل اليومى؟
> ...



تتم عن طريق تحميل كل نشاط بما يحتاجه من هؤلاء المهندسين و سيقوم البرنامج في النهاية بحسابها لك.


----------



## Elassal (22 يوليو 2010)

hobby2_139 قال:


> اريد ان اظهر على سبيل المثال
> Baseline labor cost%complete
> اى النسبه المفروض يكون عليها نشاط ما طبقا للبرنامج الاصلى
> و ذلك للresourses و expenses كذلك
> حتى استطيع مقارنه ما تم تنفيذه و المفروض ان يكون عليه النشاط



اعتقد أنك تتحدث عن اعمدة ظاهرة و يمكنك التحكم في هذه الاعمدة عن طريق قائمة view .


----------



## Elassal (22 يوليو 2010)

احمد احمد حسن علام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> م. العساال اخبار حضرتك ايه يارب تكوب بخير .......
> عندي سؤال ....عند عمل تحميل لمورد معين بالـ global change فانه يعمل replacement للموارد الموجوده
> فهل فيه طريقه لتحميل الموارد بشرط انه يحتفظ بالموارد الموجوده دون الغاء ها زي الـ p3
> واشكرك



يمكنك عن طريق export ثم import


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (22 يوليو 2010)

احمد احمد حسن علام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> م. العساال اخبار حضرتك ايه يارب تكوب بخير .......
> عندي سؤال ....عند عمل تحميل لمورد معين بالـ global change فانه يعمل replacement للموارد الموجوده
> فهل فيه طريقه لتحميل الموارد بشرط انه يحتفظ بالموارد الموجوده دون الغاء ها زي الـ p3
> واشكرك


 
أخي الكريم ممكن توضح لماذا تلجأ لتحميل المورد ب global change 
فالمعتاد ان تختار مجموعة الأنشطة المراد تحملها بالمورد وبزر الموس اليمين ثم assign resourse وتختار المود المطلوب


----------



## م محمود جلال (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي العسال كنت أود المشاركة بفعالية لأاهمية الموضوع وإفادته لكني مازلت مبتدئ في المجالز الرجاء من الأخوة ذوي الخبرة سرعة الاستجابة حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## المأمون (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان استفسر عن كيفية اظهار (claim for extension of time) في البرنامج الزمني للمشروع
وسؤال اخر اعتذر عن عدم علاقته بادارة المشاريع وهو كيف يمكن ان اعدل الاسم الظاهر لي


----------



## Elassal (26 يوليو 2010)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود ان استفسر عن كيفية اظهار (claim for extension of time) في البرنامج الزمني للمشروع
> وسؤال اخر اعتذر عن عدم علاقته بادارة المشاريع وهو كيف يمكن ان اعدل الاسم الظاهر لي



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل تعني انك حصلت علي (extension of time ) و تريد إظهاره في الجدول الزمني في المشروع؟

لو ان الحالة هكذا فيجب عمل ( revised schedule )


----------



## المأمون (26 يوليو 2010)

Elassal قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> هل تعني انك حصلت علي (extension of time ) و تريد إظهاره في الجدول الزمني في المشروع؟
> 
> لو ان الحالة هكذا فيجب عمل ( revised schedule )



السلام عليكم 
التأخير نتج عن المالك واثر على بعض البنود واود تقديم claim للمطالبة بزمن اضافي وسيتم ارفاق برنامج مع الclaim لتوضيح اثر التأخير


----------



## ahmed_d (26 يوليو 2010)

السيد المهندس العسال...جزاك الله خيرا
فأنا حديث عهد ببرنامج بريمافيرا لي طلبان:
- بعد تسطيب p6 كيف اقوم بفتح الملفات التي نفذت ب p3 
-بما تنصح من مثلي للتقدم في هذا البرنامج هل بالتعلم عن طريق الدروس الفيديو ام اللحاق بدوره تدريبيه ام غير ذلك.
ونرجو ان تتحمل استفساراتي القادمه باذن الله
بارك الله في علمك


----------



## maya man (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العسال...حياك الله...
اولا كان الله في عونك علي ما بذلت وتبذل من جهد ..........الله يعينك.......
ثانيا انا بفضل الله استفدت كتير من الحوارات السابقه ووجدت الردود لكثير من اسئلتي,, ولكن اسمح لي ان اسال هل ينبغي عليً انا اغير الفيستا الي xp لكي يعمل p6 بنجاح؟؟ او انه لا داعي لذلك....علما باني مافهمت كيف ان ارسل الي microsoft........ كما ذكرت مسبقا ؟؟ ارجو منك التوضيح.....
وهل هنيك أخبار عن هالاسطوانه اللي ذكرت ؟؟ ولو انا بدبي كيف لي ان احصل علي الاسطوانه هاديك او الكتاب 
اعتذر عن الاطاله والله يصلح حالك وحال جميع المسلمين دمتم بود


----------



## Elassal (28 يوليو 2010)

maya man قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العسال...حياك الله...
> اولا كان الله في عونك علي ما بذلت وتبذل من جهد ..........الله يعينك.......
> ثانيا انا بفضل الله استفدت كتير من الحوارات السابقه ووجدت الردود لكثير من اسئلتي,, ولكن اسمح لي ان اسال هل ينبغي عليً انا اغير الفيستا الي xp لكي يعمل p6 بنجاح؟؟ او انه لا داعي لذلك....علما باني مافهمت كيف ان ارسل الي microsoft........ كما ذكرت مسبقا ؟؟ ارجو منك التوضيح.....
> وهل هنيك أخبار عن هالاسطوانه اللي ذكرت ؟؟ ولو انا بدبي كيف لي ان احصل علي الاسطوانه هاديك او الكتاب
> اعتذر عن الاطاله والله يصلح حالك وحال جميع المسلمين دمتم بود



لا داعي للتغير .
لا افهم معني ( علما باني مافهمت كيف ان ارسل الي microsoft) 
لو انك بدبي اتصل علي في الرقم المبين بأول صفحة.


----------



## Elassal (28 يوليو 2010)

ahmed_d قال:


> السيد المهندس العسال...جزاك الله خيرا
> فأنا حديث عهد ببرنامج بريمافيرا لي طلبان:
> - بعد تسطيب p6 كيف اقوم بفتح الملفات التي نفذت ب p3
> -بما تنصح من مثلي للتقدم في هذا البرنامج هل بالتعلم عن طريق الدروس الفيديو ام اللحاق بدوره تدريبيه ام غير ذلك.
> ...



اولا اهلا و سهلا بك في اي وقت
لكي تقوم بفتح ملفات p3 يجب عليك ان عمل import من قائمة file .

كل انسان له طريقته في التعلم فأستخدم كل الطرق المتاحة لك.


----------



## Elassal (28 يوليو 2010)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> التأخير نتج عن المالك واثر على بعض البنود واود تقديم claim للمطالبة بزمن اضافي وسيتم ارفاق برنامج مع الclaim لتوضيح اثر التأخير



في هذه الحالة يمكنك إتباع احد الطريقيتين :
1- impacted baseline 
2- window analysis


----------



## المأمون (29 يوليو 2010)

elassal قال:


> في هذه الحالة يمكنك إتباع احد الطريقيتين :
> 1- impacted baseline
> 2- window analysis



السلام عليكم
هل يمكن ان تعطيني تفاصيل اكثر


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## shyb (7 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم *
*ارجوا المساعدة في الحصول على برنامج برمفيرا الكامل وليس تجريبي الموافق لوندوز فيستا*
*حيث اني املك برمفيرا 3 لايعمل مع وندوز فسيتا*


----------



## رولا ماهر (8 أغسطس 2010)

أود السؤال عن موعد صدور الكتاب او اذا تم تحميل النقاش على صفحات وورد او ب د ف ؟


----------



## Elassal (9 أغسطس 2010)

رولا ماهر قال:


> أود السؤال عن موعد صدور الكتاب او اذا تم تحميل النقاش على صفحات وورد او ب د ف ؟



لقد أنهيت 60% من الكتاب و ل أعلم متي انتهي من الباقي.
اعتقد انه تم عمل ملف pdf للاسئلة و إجابتها علي الملتقي و لكني لا أذكر اين يمكنك البحث عنها.


----------



## أبوكامل (15 أغسطس 2010)

أولاً : يا أخي الفاضل مشكور على مجهودك الرائع و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .
ثانياً : انا اريد أن أتعلم برنامج بريمفيرا فبماذا تنصحني و كيف أبدأ , مع العلم أن المنطقه التي أنا بها لاتوجد بها مراكز لتعليم هذه البرامج و معظم البرامج التي تعلمتها بمجهودي الشخصي دون اللجوء لدورات .
فأتمنا أن تفيدني في طريقة البدايه و التعليم و هذا الايميل الخاص بي اذا كان لديك أي ماده ممكن تفيدني ترسلها لي ***********و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أغسطس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد ابراهيم ارباب (20 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو افادتي بمعلومات عن مجال استخدام المكثفات في المحطات البخارية------------وجاكم الله خيرا-------مهندس محمد ابراهيم ارباب


----------



## Elassal (23 أغسطس 2010)

محمد ابراهيم ارباب قال:


> أرجو افادتي بمعلومات عن مجال استخدام المكثفات في المحطات البخارية------------وجاكم الله خيرا-------مهندس محمد ابراهيم ارباب



السلام عليكم 
اولا اخي العزيز سؤالك ليس محله هنا و إنما احد الصفحات التالية:

إما الهندسة الميكانيكية لو كنت تقصد مكثفات البخار و التي تستخدم لرفع كفاءة المحطات عن طريق إعادة أستخدام المياة الناتجة عن عملية تكثيف البخار.
او الهندسة الكهربية لو كنت تقصد المكثفات التي تستخدم في دوائر التحكم و نقل الكهرباء .


----------



## سهاد امين (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بالف خير
رمضان مبارك للجميع تقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات
سوالي هو *بعد تنصيب بريمافيرا 6 الاصدار 7 ومحاولة اضافة قاعدة بيانات جديدة لم اجد الملف ConfigAsst
في هذا الاصدار...*


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته مهندس العسااال كل عام وانت بخير والامه الاسلاميه بخير 
عندي سؤاال عمل قلق ياريت لو عندك ليه اجابه سريعه يامهندس اكون شاكر ؟ 
عند عمل summary for activities لا تظهر bl duration pct%مجمعه وانا محتاجه التجميع دا للمقارنه بالbase line


----------



## bjalil (1 سبتمبر 2010)

thank's


----------



## uth82 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم :
1- لو سمحتم كيف يتم حساب Manhours لكل نشاط من الانشطة و خاصة الانشطة الخاصة بالمكتب الفني مثل Shop Drawing 
2- كيف يمكن حساب وزن كل نشاط من انشطة المشروع بشكل اقرب ما يكون للواقع و كيف يتم التعامل معه و اضافته في بريمافبرا 6
3- كيف يتم حساب نسبة الانجاز الفعلية للمشروع بواسطة بريمافيرا 6 و بفرض ان المشروع غير محمل باي كلفة كيف يمكن حساب هذه النسبة (اي بالاعتماد على الزمن فقط).


----------



## Elassal (3 سبتمبر 2010)

uth82 قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> 1- لو سمحتم كيف يتم حساب Manhours لكل نشاط من الانشطة و خاصة الانشطة الخاصة بالمكتب الفني مثل Shop Drawing
> 2- كيف يمكن حساب وزن كل نشاط من انشطة المشروع بشكل اقرب ما يكون للواقع و كيف يتم التعامل معه و اضافته في بريمافبرا 6
> 3- كيف يتم حساب نسبة الانجاز الفعلية للمشروع بواسطة بريمافيرا 6 و بفرض ان المشروع غير محمل باي كلفة كيف يمكن حساب هذه النسبة (اي بالاعتماد على الزمن فقط).
> ...


----------



## Jamal (3 سبتمبر 2010)

هل من احد قام بتجميع جميع المشاركات في ملف واحد؟


----------



## Elassal (3 سبتمبر 2010)

jamal قال:


> هل من احد قام بتجميع جميع المشاركات في ملف واحد؟



كان هذا منذ فترة 

لو تكرمت و فعلتها يكون لك الأجر


----------



## uth82 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم:
أستاذنا الكريم لو سمحت اريد السؤال عن Est Weight الموجود كعمود في بريمافيرا 6 و عن مجال استخدامه و الاستفادة منه.


----------



## Elassal (6 سبتمبر 2010)

uth82 قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> أستاذنا الكريم لو سمحت اريد السؤال عن est weight الموجود كعمود في بريمافيرا 6 و عن مجال استخدامه و الاستفادة منه.



يمكن استخدامها لاعطاء وزن لكل نشاط مقارنة بباقي انشطة المشروع و بالتالي عندما نضع نسب الانجاز نستطيع تحديد نسبة إنجاز المشروع ككل.


----------



## odwan (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونتمى لكم التوفيق والسداد للوصول للهدف المرجو


----------



## Elassal (9 سبتمبر 2010)

odwan قال:


> بارك الله فيكم ونتمى لكم التوفيق والسداد للوصول للهدف المرجو


شرفت بتعليقك علي مشاركتي. و نسال عون الله.


----------



## hany_kortoba (12 سبتمبر 2010)

وجدت ملف فى المنتدى قام المهندس سعيد النجار بتجميعة اود ان ارفقة فى الموضوع لتعم الفائدة 
كل الشكر للمهندس العسال 
كل الشكر للمهندس سعيد
هل قام احد الاخوة بتحديث هذا الملف​


----------



## bluehammer (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكله فى اللغه العربيه فى p3 و p6 فى Windows 7*

شسيشسيشسيشسيشسي


----------



## hassanhh1 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخري الكريم نزلت كافة النشاطات وعملت لها علاقات الربط لكن عندما اقوم باغلاق البرنامج وفتح المشروع مرة اخرى لا ارى العلاقات التي تم ربطها ولا وجود لها في الجدول في بريمفيرا 6 ولا ادري ما سبب هذا الموضوع حتى اني نزلت البرنامج في كمبيوتر اخر وبقيت نفس المشكلة تختفي العلاقات مع الأنشطة ارجو الإفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## Elassal (14 سبتمبر 2010)

hassanhh1 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخري الكريم نزلت كافة النشاطات وعملت لها علاقات الربط لكن عندما اقوم باغلاق البرنامج وفتح المشروع مرة اخرى لا ارى العلاقات التي تم ربطها ولا وجود لها في الجدول في بريمفيرا 6 ولا ادري ما سبب هذا الموضوع حتى اني نزلت البرنامج في كمبيوتر اخر وبقيت نفس المشكلة تختفي العلاقات مع الأنشطة ارجو الإفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر .



لو امكن ارسال الملف لي


----------



## أبو خالد2 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله


----------



## hany_kortoba (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نفس المشكلة التى تكلم عنها المهندس Elassal حدثت معى 
مرفق صورة للانشطة كلها و الانشطة بعد الاختفاء​


----------



## amir_taha2000 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany_kortoba (16 سبتمبر 2010)

hany_kortoba قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نفس المشكلة التى تكلم عنها المهندس elassal حدثت معى
> مرفق صورة للانشطة كلها و الانشطة بعد الاختفاء​



اشكر الجميع على الجهد المبذول فى المنتدى 
شكرا للمهندس العسال اولا وكل الاخوة المهندسين ممن يزيدوا المنتدى علما نافعا 
مرفق ملف البريمافيرا المحتوى على المشكلة​


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (16 سبتمبر 2010)

hassanhh1 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخري الكريم نزلت كافة النشاطات وعملت لها علاقات الربط لكن عندما اقوم باغلاق البرنامج وفتح المشروع مرة اخرى لا ارى العلاقات التي تم ربطها ولا وجود لها في الجدول في بريمفيرا 6 ولا ادري ما سبب هذا الموضوع حتى اني نزلت البرنامج في كمبيوتر اخر وبقيت نفس المشكلة تختفي العلاقات مع الأنشطة ارجو الإفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر .


السلام عليكم​رد على تسأولكم , أرجوا منكم أن تتأكد من (Filter ) الفلتر , و ذلك بأن يعرض الفلتر جميع الفعاليات, هذا إذا كان الموضوع له علاقة بالفعاليات فقط , أما إذا كان المقصود هو عدم رؤية العلاقات على الـbar chart فأرجوا التأكد من أن الأيقونة الخاصة بالـrelationship lines مفعلة.​السلام عليكم​


----------



## Elassal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم​رد على تسأولكم , أرجوا منكم أن تتأكد من (Filter ) الفلتر , و ذلك بأن يعرض الفلتر جميع الفعاليات, هذا إذا كان الموضوع له علاقة بالفعاليات فقط , أما إذا كان المقصود هو عدم رؤية العلاقات على الـbar chart فأرجوا التأكد من أن الأيقونة الخاصة بالـrelationship lines مفعلة.​السلام عليكم​



كيف الحال اخ عاطف و الله ليك وحشة .

كلامك مضبوط و مرفق الschedule report للمشروع الذي ارسله المهندس هاني و الذي يؤكد ان جميع الانشطة مربوطة ببعضها .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/72320_11284630265.doc


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

elassal قال:


> كيف الحال اخ عاطف و الله ليك وحشة .
> 
> كلامك مضبوط و مرفق الschedule report للمشروع الذي ارسله المهندس هاني و الذي يؤكد ان جميع الانشطة مربوطة ببعضها .
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/72320_11284630265.doc


السلام عليكم
كيف حالك يا أخ أحمد,,, أرجوا من الله أن تكون بصحة و عافية كما كل عام و أنتم بخير لكم و لجميع الأخوة أعاده الله علينا و عليكم بالصحة و العافية.
السلام عليكم


----------



## EMADUK (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

لذي سؤاله تمنى ان اجد اجابة عنه

1) كيف اضمن عند ادخال بيانات update لنشاط معين ان تاريخ الانتهاء لا يتغير بتغير DataDate? 
النشاط هنا في مثالي يمثل مشروع كامل مدرج بنشاط واحد به بيانات العقد الاساسية وتحديثاه الشهرية من نسب الانجاز والمصروفات الشهرية ، علما بان % complete type المستعملة هيا Physical 

2) على نفس المثال وعند اضافة مصروفات Acual cost ألاحظ ان باقي الالتزام Remaning Total cost لا تتغير وتنقص بقيمة مصروفات هذا الشهر ؟ 

ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## hany_kortoba (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لا املك الى الشكر الى المهندسين الافاضل على مجهودهم لاثراء المنتدى
اللهم احعلة فى ميزان حسناتهم
شكر خاص الى المهتدس عاطف الشويهدي و المهندس العسال على ردهم الكريم
قمت باختبار الفلترة ولغيت بعض الاوامر بها فوجدت كل شى طبيعى 
اقتراحى للمهندس hassanhh1 ان يقوم باختبار الفلترة​


----------



## hany_kortoba (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*123*

السلام عليكم 
قمت بعمل جدول زمنى وقمت باضافة عمود التكلفة الا ان قيم التكلفة لم تظهر 
هل قمت بخطا معين ام اننى لم افعل امر ما
كيف يمكننى استخراج التكلفة الشهرية للبنود
اشكر الجميع على مجهوداتهم​


----------



## nawalid6 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم قمت بعمل مشروع وعلاقات وعندما اردت عمل schedule F9
يختار جميع المشاريع عدد 4 ولايقبل تغيير DATA DATE
فما هو الحل لعمل مشروعي فقط وتغيير التاريخ ولكم الشكر


----------



## seaga (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*طلب نساعدة*

لى رجاء للسادة المهندسين
فى بند مثل توريد وتركيب سيراميك تقوم شركة توريد السيراميك بالبدء فى التوريد وتستمر لمدة 10 يوم وبعد 5 يوم من بدء التوريد يبدا مقاول تركيب السيراميك فى العمل لمدة 10 يوم 
هل يمكن اظهار هذا فى البريمافيرا على انة بند واحد ام من الافضل ان يكون بندان
كيف يمكننى اظهار المتطلبات المالية فى شهر معين او اسبوع معين فى حالة ان يكون بند واحد او بندان


----------



## Elassal (5 أكتوبر 2010)

emaduk قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لذي سؤاله تمنى ان اجد اجابة عنه
> 
> ...



اولا كون تاريخ الانتهاء لا يتغير لا يحدث الا لو كان العمل يسير بصورة مثالية و هذا لا يحدث في الواقع .
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني ما معني انها لا تتغير و تنقص في نفس الوقت . ارجو ارسال الملف لي .


----------



## Elassal (5 أكتوبر 2010)

nawalid6 قال:


> السلام عليكم قمت بعمل مشروع وعلاقات وعندما اردت عمل schedule f9
> يختار جميع المشاريع عدد 4 ولايقبل تغيير data date
> فما هو الحل لعمل مشروعي فقط وتغيير التاريخ ولكم الشكر


ما معني يختار جميع المشاريع عدد 4 . هل يمكن ان ترسل الملف ؟


----------



## Elassal (5 أكتوبر 2010)

hany_kortoba قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قمت بعمل جدول زمنى وقمت باضافة عمود التكلفة الا ان قيم التكلفة لم تظهر
> هل قمت بخطا معين ام اننى لم افعل امر ما
> كيف يمكننى استخراج التكلفة الشهرية للبنود
> اشكر الجميع على مجهوداتهم​



التكاليف موجودة علي الملف 
BL project total cost
و موضوع استخراج التكلفة الشهرية يتم عن طريق رسم التوزيع للتكاليف Early & Late من ال baseline من Tabular report او resource assignment و الactual من الupdate من الearned value report او من resource assignment ايضا.


----------



## احمد مسعد توفيق (6 أكتوبر 2010)

انا متابع قوى لهذه الموضوع وهو فى نظرى واحد من اهم المواضيع فى استخدام البريمافيرا
وعندى سؤال 
اولا انا باحث ماجستير وابحث فى موضوع التمويل المالى المحدود وتاثيره على الجدول الزمنى 
واستخدم P3 وبعد حساب المشروع بالطريقة العادية وعمل الموارد بالطريقة الطبيعية وحساب التكلفة وحساب ال cash flow
اريد عمل قيد على التمويل بمعنى ان التكلفة المسموح بها فى الشهر قيمة محددة ولتكن مثلا 100000 جنيه 
وعمل schedule من جديد وleveling وبالتالى يمكننى معرفة ماتم فى الجدول الزمنى من تغيير وكذلك فى المشروع ككل


----------



## احمد مسعد توفيق (6 أكتوبر 2010)

قمت بعمل طريقة ولكنها لم تنجح وهى بالغاء كل الموارد وعمل مورد واحد فقط واسميته cf وقمت بعمل تكلفة هذا المورد فى كل نشاط بتكلفته ولكن اعطانى نفس ال cash flow وعندما عملته Driving قام بتغيير مدة النشاط الى التكلفة اللى ادخلتها فبرجاء الرد واريد التاكيد انى استخدم p3


----------



## Elassal (7 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد مسعد توفيق قال:


> قمت بعمل طريقة ولكنها لم تنجح وهى بالغاء كل الموارد وعمل مورد واحد فقط واسميته cf وقمت بعمل تكلفة هذا المورد فى كل نشاط بتكلفته ولكن اعطانى نفس ال cash flow وعندما عملته Driving قام بتغيير مدة النشاط الى التكلفة اللى ادخلتها فبرجاء الرد واريد التاكيد انى استخدم p3



انصح بعدم أستخدام الresource leveling مهما حدث لانك تعطي البرنامج حرية التعامل مع الانشطة كيف يشاء .
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الdriving فشئ طبيعي البرنامج عليه حكم منك بالا يتخطي هذا المبلغ و هو لا يستطيع تقليل القيمة الكلية فليس له حل الا ان يغير في المدة .
وجه نظري يجب القيام بهذا بنفسك بمعني رسم المنحني كل مرة و التغيير في العلاقات و المدد بنفسك حتي تحصل علي النتيجة التي تريدها .


----------



## hany_kortoba (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Elassal قال:


> التكاليف موجودة علي الملف
> BL project total cost
> و موضوع استخراج التكلفة الشهرية يتم عن طريق رسم التوزيع للتكاليف Early & Late من ال baseline من Tabular report او resource assignment و الactual من الupdate من الearned value report او من resource assignment ايضا.



السلام عليكم 
يتم تصنيف المهندس احمد العسال كعضو مميز وهو طبعا عضو اكثر من مميز فوجود مهندس فى علمة يتفرغ للرد على استفسارات المهندسين يدل على علو اخلاقة وغزارة علمة 
جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك
حيث اننى من المبتدئين فى البريمافيرا فعفوا ان طلبت التطويل فى الشرح 
اين اجد ملف BL project total cost 
لك جزيل الشكر مهندس احمد​


----------



## seaga (8 أكتوبر 2010)

seaga قال:


> لى رجاء للسادة المهندسين
> فى بند مثل توريد وتركيب سيراميك تقوم شركة توريد السيراميك بالبدء فى التوريد وتستمر لمدة 10 يوم وبعد 5 يوم من بدء التوريد يبدا مقاول تركيب السيراميك فى العمل لمدة 10 يوم
> هل يمكن اظهار هذا فى البريمافيرا على انة بند واحد ام من الافضل ان يكون بندان
> كيف يمكننى اظهار المتطلبات المالية فى شهر معين او اسبوع معين فى حالة ان يكون بند واحد او بندان





الاخ الفاضل المهندس احمد ارجو الرد على استفسارى السابق
لى سوال اخر كيف يمكن معرفة كميات الاسمنت الخاصة بكل بند فى اسبوع معين حيث اننى ربطت شركة توريد الاسمنت بالمهام المختلفة واريد ان احسب كميات الاسمنت المطلوبة خلال الاسبوع ثم اريد ان احسب التمويل الازم للعمليات المنفذة خلال نفس الاسبوع


----------



## Elassal (9 أكتوبر 2010)

hany_kortoba قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يتم تصنيف المهندس احمد العسال كعضو مميز وهو طبعا عضو اكثر من مميز فوجود مهندس فى علمة يتفرغ للرد على استفسارات المهندسين يدل على علو اخلاقة وغزارة علمة
> جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك
> حيث اننى من المبتدئين فى البريمافيرا فعفوا ان طلبت التطويل فى الشرح
> ...



إنه ليس ملف و لكنه عمود و يمكن إظهاره من :

View --- Column --- Custmize --- Costs


----------



## Elassal (9 أكتوبر 2010)

seaga قال:


> الاخ الفاضل المهندس احمد ارجو الرد على استفسارى السابق
> لى سوال اخر كيف يمكن معرفة كميات الاسمنت الخاصة بكل بند فى اسبوع معين حيث اننى ربطت شركة توريد الاسمنت بالمهام المختلفة واريد ان احسب كميات الاسمنت المطلوبة خلال الاسبوع ثم اريد ان احسب التمويل الازم للعمليات المنفذة خلال نفس الاسبوع



بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول :

الافضل التفصيل .
إظهار المتطلبات المالية لكل اسبوع او شهر من رسم التكاليف من Assignment و تقوم بإظهار التكاليف Early & late .

إجابة سؤالك بالاعلي هي نفس الاجابة .

بالمناسبة انا مفترض انك محمل التكاليف و الكميات المطلوبة علي كل نشاط .


----------



## المهندم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا عندي سؤال ارجوا الافادة ان شاء الله

قدمت الجدول الزمني و قمت بتحميل الالانشطة و العمالة و المواد و الالات و طلب مني الاستشاري ( التدفقات النقدية ) CashFlow

فقمت بوضع يوميات العمال و يوميات تأجير المعدات و تكلفة المواد (من سعر تكلفتي كمقاول ) فقمت باخراج CashoutFlow

فهل هذا ما يطلبة الاستشاري ؟ ام انه يريد قيمة المستخلصات الشهرية؟ Cash inflow و كيف يمكن ان اضيفها في p6


----------



## احمد مسعد توفيق (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*استاذى العسال *
*انا هدفى هو دراسة التغير فى مدة المشروع ولكن سؤالى هو هل هناك امكانية فى برنامج البريمافيرا وهو انا احدد مبلغ معين فى الشهر وتقوم البريمافيرا بتعديل الانشطة طبقا لهذا المبلغ ولو هناك طريقة فبرجاء شرحها لانى قمت بتجربة فكرة ولكنها فشلت كما اشرت سابقا *​


> *انصح بعدم أستخدام ال**resource leveling **مهما حدث لانك تعطي البرنامج حرية التعامل* *مع الانشطة كيف يشاء** .
> **اما بالنسبة لموضوع ال**driving **فشئ طبيعي البرنامج عليه* *حكم منك بالا يتخطي هذا المبلغ و هو لا يستطيع تقليل القيمة الكلية فليس له حل الا* *ان يغير في المدة** .
> **وجه نظري يجب القيام بهذا بنفسك بمعني رسم المنحني كل مرة و* *التغيير في العلاقات و المدد بنفسك حتي تحصل علي النتيجة التي تريدها** .*​


----------



## th designer (10 أكتوبر 2010)

انا لسه جديدة فى برنامج البريمافيرا وعندى مشكله خطيرة مش عارفه احلها ومحتاجه البرنامج ضروررى ياريت حد يحلهالى 
وهى انى بعد التنصيب البرنامج باجى افتحه بعد كتابه الاسم والباسولرد بتظهر لي الرساله دى ومش عارفة احلها 



وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام علكيم , تحية للمهندس العسال ولجميع من ساهم في تطوير هذا القسم من ادارة الشاريع, 

عندي سؤال في P6 , يوجد مشروع قمت بوضعه على P3 ومن ثم قمت بتحويله الى P6 , قمت بعمل التحديث على P6 , فوجئت بعد عمل التحديث انه يوجد تغيير في مدة Lag بين نشاطين, *فهل هذا بسبب Constraints ؟؟؟ او يوجد شيء اخر ؟؟


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nawalid6 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ماهي طريقة تحديث الجدول الزمني في p6


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اننى اتلهف وانتظر مثل هذة التطبيقات لازداد خبرة اكثر لاننى مبتدئ فى استخدام البريمافيرا 6


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك مهندس عسال, موضوعك بالرد على الاستفسارات اصبح ملازم لي كقرائتي للاخبار الصباح. وفيه كم كبير من المعلومات الشيقة. بارك الله فيك بتبذل جهد فعلا كبير في القراءة والرد


----------



## Elassal (12 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندم قال:


> أنا عندي سؤال ارجوا الافادة ان شاء الله
> 
> قدمت الجدول الزمني و قمت بتحميل الالانشطة و العمالة و المواد و الالات و طلب مني الاستشاري ( التدفقات النقدية ) CashFlow
> 
> ...



اعتقد انه خطأ كبير جدا لو اتطلع الاستشاري علي cash out لانه ممكن يعرف انت بتكسب كام و ده غلط .

ممكن تحمل الcash in عن طريق تحميل مورد يسمي cash علي كل نشاط و تحمله بالتكاليف فقط ثم ترسم له المنحني المطلوب .


----------



## Elassal (12 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد مسعد توفيق قال:


> *استاذى العسال *
> *انا هدفى هو دراسة التغير فى مدة المشروع ولكن سؤالى هو هل هناك امكانية فى برنامج البريمافيرا وهو انا احدد مبلغ معين فى الشهر وتقوم البريمافيرا بتعديل الانشطة طبقا لهذا المبلغ ولو هناك طريقة فبرجاء شرحها لانى قمت بتجربة فكرة ولكنها فشلت كما اشرت سابقا *​



الطريقة الوحيدة للحصول علي نتيجة سريعة هو ما قمت انت به .

اما الطريقة الصحيحة فهو التغيير بنفسك للتحكم في ما تريد . 
طريقة متعبة و تحتاج الي مجهود لكن صحيحة !!!


----------



## Elassal (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> السلام علكيم , تحية للمهندس العسال ولجميع من ساهم في تطوير هذا القسم من ادارة الشاريع,
> 
> عندي سؤال في P6 , يوجد مشروع قمت بوضعه على P3 ومن ثم قمت بتحويله الى P6 , قمت بعمل التحديث على P6 , فوجئت بعد عمل التحديث انه يوجد تغيير في مدة Lag بين نشاطين, *فهل هذا بسبب Constraints ؟؟؟ او يوجد شيء اخر ؟؟



لا يا سعادة الباشا ده بسبب الcalendars .


----------



## Elassal (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك مهندس عسال, موضوعك بالرد على الاستفسارات اصبح ملازم لي كقرائتي للاخبار الصباح. وفيه كم كبير من المعلومات الشيقة. بارك الله فيك بتبذل جهد فعلا كبير في القراءة والرد



الله يخليك يا باشا 
ما شاء الله عليك اعتقد انك اكثر المتالقين في الملتقي هذه الايام و لا يضاهيك احد .
و اتمني ان يجمعنا العمل معا في يوم.


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

elassal قال:


> .
> و اتمني ان يجمعنا العمل معا في يوم.


 
شكرا يا باشا قولي قبل المشروع الجي وانا تحت امرك


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد رائع وفقكم الله


----------



## المهندم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس العسال .... الف شكر علي الرد يا هندسة .. فعلا انا عملت اللي حضرتك قلت عليه ... عملت مورد جديد لكل بند في العقد 
Reinforced concrete ..........m3.............1500S.r
Ceramic Tiles.......m2.........300 S.R

و هكذا و لكل البنود ادخلت سعر الوحدة و الكية و ووحدة القياس 

و لكن في المقايسة عند بنود الاعمال الكهربية و الاعمال الميكانيكية ( مواسير صرف بالمتر الطولي .... مواسير و كابلات كهرباء اقطار مختلفة ... بوردات .... مخارج و ماخذ كهربية ... ) كان من الصعب تحميل هذه لموارد لكل دور ...
و الاستشاري طالب ان بعد كده المستخلصات تكون من البريمافيرا و التقارير الاسبوعية و .....
فهل الحل اني اجمع اجمالي الاعمال الكهربية في مورد واحد و اوزعه بالتساوي علي الادوار اللي عندي و الانشطة


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس احمد العسال, على ردك

اريد ان استفسر عن الفرق بين عمل الخيار Total Float و Free float في برنامج P6 عند الذهاب الى الخيار 
Tools --> Schedule --> Advanced ؟؟


----------



## hany_kortoba (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وجدت هذا السوال فى موضوع فى المنتدى
هل من الممكن الاجابة علية
​

نأمل الحصول على خطوات عمل cash flow باستخدام برنامج بريمافيرا 6 تبعا للبرنامج الزمني وذلك كما بالشكل التالي:
1- للصرف الشهري المتوقع.
2- للمستخلصات الشهرية المتوقعة.
3- المقارنة بين 1 و 2.
4- الأرباح المتوقعة

ومن ثم بعد ابتداء العمل وتحديث البرنامج الزمني:
1- للصرف الشهري الفعلي.
2- للمستخلصات الشهرية الفعلية.
3- المقارنة بين 1 و 2 و3 و4.
4- الأرباح الفعلية


----------



## المهندم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس هاني
هذا السؤال مهم جدا جدا ...
و ارجوا لمن عندهم الخبرة افادتنا لاننا في امس الحاجة لتنفيذ ذلك علي البريمافيرا 6


----------



## seaga (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا كان عندي مشكله في البريمفيرا وياريت لو تفدوني فيها بعد لما بعمل addلل resourcesو اجي اغير ال unit of measurseمبيرداش يعمل browseعشان اختار m3,m2 ,tonكدا مع ان لما بعمل browse ل resources بتاعت مشروع تاني غير اللي شغاله فيه بيعمل عادي مش عارفه ليه وبيفتحلي ال wizard عشان اختار منها عادي بس المشروع اللي شغاله في لا فايريت لو تفدوني بس بسرعه وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## hany_kortoba (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الفيديو المرفق يوضح عمل مهمة متكررة ببرنامج البروجكت 
هل من الممكن عمل مهمة متكررة بالبريمافيرا​6


----------



## صلاح الدين ليبيا (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا عزيزى انا محتاج لمعلومات اكثر عن البريمافيرا 6


----------



## Elassal (20 أكتوبر 2010)

hany_kortoba قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الفيديو المرفق يوضح عمل مهمة متكررة ببرنامج البروجكت
> هل من الممكن عمل مهمة متكررة بالبريمافيرا​6



Job Service


----------



## Elassal (20 أكتوبر 2010)

seaga قال:


> السلام عليكم انا كان عندي مشكله في البريمفيرا وياريت لو تفدوني فيها بعد لما بعمل addلل resourcesو اجي اغير ال unit of measurseمبيرداش يعمل browseعشان اختار m3,m2 ,tonكدا مع ان لما بعمل browse ل resources بتاعت مشروع تاني غير اللي شغاله فيه بيعمل عادي مش عارفه ليه وبيفتحلي ال wizard عشان اختار منها عادي بس المشروع اللي شغاله في لا فايريت لو تفدوني بس بسرعه وجزاكم الله خير



ممكن تبعتيلي الملف اشوفه؟


----------



## Elassal (20 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندم قال:


> مهندس العسال .... الف شكر علي الرد يا هندسة .. فعلا انا عملت اللي حضرتك قلت عليه ... عملت مورد جديد لكل بند في العقد
> Reinforced concrete ..........m3.............1500S.r
> Ceramic Tiles.......m2.........300 S.R
> 
> ...



كده كأنك حتتعامل مع البنود ديه كأنها عقد lumb sum و ده شئ وارد مش غلط.


----------



## Elassal (20 أكتوبر 2010)

hany_kortoba قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وجدت هذا السوال فى موضوع فى المنتدى
> هل من الممكن الاجابة علية
> ​
> ...



تحمل مورد خاص لكل من 1 و 2 و 4 وa و b و d و نعمل التقارير اللي نحتاجها.

بس يا تري هل عندك المقدرة و الاحتياج الي كل هذه البيانات.


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس احمد العسال, على ردك

اريد ان استفسر عن الفرق بين عمل الخيار Total Float و Free float في برنامج P6 عند الذهاب الى الخيار 
Tools --> Schedule --> Advanced , للتوضيح اعرف ماذا يعني Total float و Free float ولكن اريد ان اعرف ما الفرق عند استخدام Critical Path ؟؟؟


----------



## garary (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال في p6 
ماهى الطريقة التى يمكن بها زيادة المدة الزمنية لمشروع فى برنامج البريمافيرا حيث طلب منى عمل مدة اضافية للمدة الاصلية للمشروع.
ارجوا الرد لو تكرمتوا.


----------



## Elassal (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا مهندس احمد العسال, على ردك
> 
> اريد ان استفسر عن الفرق بين عمل الخيار Total Float و Free float في برنامج P6 عند الذهاب الى الخيار
> Tools --> Schedule --> Advanced , للتوضيح اعرف ماذا يعني Total float و Free float ولكن اريد ان اعرف ما الفرق عند استخدام Critical Path ؟؟؟



اختيار الfree float كأنك بتقول للبرنامج احسب الlongest path و ده مش حيفرق الا لو كان في مشروعك intermediate constraints >.


----------



## Elassal (21 أكتوبر 2010)

garary قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال في p6
> ماهى الطريقة التى يمكن بها زيادة المدة الزمنية لمشروع فى برنامج البريمافيرا حيث طلب منى عمل مدة اضافية للمدة الاصلية للمشروع.
> ارجوا الرد لو تكرمتوا.



مش فاهم!


----------



## garary (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا شكرا على التعاون.
ثانيا اوضح لك المقصود
عملت برنامج زمنى لمدة 12 شهر وتم تسليمها للاستشارى 
وبعد انتهاء المدة الزمنية المتفق عليها. العمل لم يتنهى فعليا حيث تم تمديد المدة الزمنية للمشروع الى 5 اشهر اخرى .
السؤال كيف يمكن اضافة المدة الجديدة للبرنامج الزمنى السابق .
ارجوا ان اكون قد اوضحت ذلك 
وكل الشكر لك.


----------



## garary (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لقد وجدت الحل .


----------



## المهندسه هديل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل أحمد 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير الذي يعد من قبيل الحسنة الجارية نفعكم الله بها وزادكم علما 
أخي الفاضل لدي سؤال حول برنامج بريمافيرا 6 
كيف أستطيع إظهار نسب الأنجاز الكلية للمشروع فمن المعلوم انه في برنامج بريمافيرا 3 هناك امكانية لعمل ذلك من خلال إظهار ال sub total
من قائمة organise
بحيث تظهر نسب التقدم المئوية للمشروع ككل بالاضافة الى نسب الانجاز لكل مجموعة على حدة كأن تكون لكل طابق الخ 

فكيف نظهر نفس هذه المعلومات في بريمافيرا 6؟؟؟؟

سؤال أخر لو سمحت في بريمافيرا 3 عند عمل جدولة بأف 9 يتم اعطاء معلومات تخص عدد الفعاليات في البرنامج وعدد الفعاليات على المسار الحرج بالاضافة الى الفعاليات ذات النهايات المفتوحة وفي حالة وجود لوب يقوم بتوضيح الفعاليات التي على اللوب السؤال هو في بريمافيرا 6 كيف أحصل على ما يماثل هذه المعلومات المهمة والحيوية ؟؟؟

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hhmdan (24 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله للخير ويسر لك العمل


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (26 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم مهندس احمد العسال اخبار حضرتك ؟
عندي سؤال لو سمحت 
عاوز اعمل buck up from data base علما باني اعمل نسخه oracle


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (26 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤاال اخر لو سمحت ؟
عاوز اطبع ال calenders from p6 liks p3


----------



## Elassal (27 أكتوبر 2010)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> شكرا ليك يامهندس احمد بجد موضوعك ده كويس جدا .....
> وشكرا على اهتمامك وردود على الاعضاء ....
> وانا كان لى طلب عند حضرتك وهو نسخة من الـ contract manager



لا توجد عندي نسخة كاملة و لكن يمكنك تنزيلها من الموقع www.oracle.com


----------



## Elassal (27 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندسه هديل قال:


> أخي الفاضل أحمد
> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير الذي يعد من قبيل الحسنة الجارية نفعكم الله بها وزادكم علما
> أخي الفاضل لدي سؤال حول برنامج بريمافيرا 6
> كيف أستطيع إظهار نسب الأنجاز الكلية للمشروع فمن المعلوم انه في برنامج بريمافيرا 3 هناك امكانية لعمل ذلك من خلال إظهار ال sub total
> ...



بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول : view ---group and sort ----show group total.

بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني :
عند الضغط علي F9 يظهر شاشة الscdeule و تحتوي علي Log file to في هذا المسار ستجدي ملف الschedule الذي يحتوي علي تلك المعلومات.


----------



## Elassal (27 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد احمد حسن علام قال:


> سلام عليكم مهندس احمد العسال اخبار حضرتك ؟
> عندي سؤال لو سمحت
> عاوز اعمل buck up from data base علما باني اعمل نسخه oracle



من Start menue--program ---- oracle data base ----backup


----------



## Elassal (27 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد احمد حسن علام قال:


> سؤاال اخر لو سمحت ؟
> عاوز اطبع ال calenders from p6 liks p3



بصراحة مش عارف انا بطبعها من p3 .


----------



## uth82 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس تخطيط اعمل في شركة استشارية
قدم لي تحديث لبرنامج زمني من قبل مقاول (البرنامج بواسطة P6 ) و كان الخلاف على الخصائص المفروض وضعها للجدولة 
حيث استخدم المقاول Progress Override اي تجاهل منطق الربط و كان التاخير الذي اظهره البرنامج 74 يوم
بينما عند استخدام الخصائص الافتراضية اي Retained Logic ارتفع التاخير الى 108 يوم
سؤالي هو ايهما اقرب الى الواقع و ايهما يعكس التاخير الحقيقي للمشروع ( ما هو المتعارف عهليه في المشاريع في دبي في مثل هذه الحالة)؟؟؟؟
انا اميل الى الخيار الثالث و هو Actual Dates لانه يقوم بحساب الشبكة مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار التواريخ الفعلية المسجلة حيث انه عند استخدامه كان التاخير المسجل للمشروع نفسه هو 84 يوم

ارجو افادتي في هذا الموضوع و لكم جزيل الشكر ......


----------



## Elassal (28 أكتوبر 2010)

uth82 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس تخطيط اعمل في شركة استشارية
> قدم لي تحديث لبرنامج زمني من قبل مقاول (البرنامج بواسطة p6 ) و كان الخلاف على الخصائص المفروض وضعها للجدولة
> حيث استخدم المقاول progress override اي تجاهل منطق الربط و كان التاخير الذي اظهره البرنامج 74 يوم
> ...



لا ده الموضوع ده كبير اوي ما يخلص في كلمتين .
الاول اشوف البرنامج و بعدين يا باشا نتكلم لان لازم ردك يكون يخلي الكل يسكت ما يتكلمش .

في انتظار البرنامج علي الايميل الخاص . علي الفكرة ما ينفعش نقول المتعارف عليه في دبي و لا ابوظبي لازم الرد يكون بالمنطق .
علي فكرة المناقشة حتبقي حلوة و تدي فكر جديد في موضوع تحديث المشروع .


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (30 أكتوبر 2010)

elassal قال:


> من start menue--program ---- oracle data base ----backup



متشكر جدا
وقمت بالمحاوله ولم اجد اختيار oracle data base


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل يمكن اختصار خطوات نقل مشروع بريمافيرا 6 من جهاز لجهاز اخر مشتملا علي الانتربرايز بواسطة سي دي او فلاش ميموري مثلا في مشاركة واحده لاني و بكل صراحه لم استط القيام بذلك لان الموضوع تداول في اكثر من مشاركة متفرقين 
أأسف علي الازعاج لاني اعرف ان الموضوع مكرر لكنه كما تعلمون مهم للغاية
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## uth82 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

elassal قال:


> لا ده الموضوع ده كبير اوي ما يخلص في كلمتين .
> الاول اشوف البرنامج و بعدين يا باشا نتكلم لان لازم ردك يكون يخلي الكل يسكت ما يتكلمش .
> 
> في انتظار البرنامج علي الايميل الخاص . علي الفكرة ما ينفعش نقول المتعارف عليه في دبي و لا ابوظبي لازم الرد يكون بالمنطق .
> علي فكرة المناقشة حتبقي حلوة و تدي فكر جديد في موضوع تحديث المشروع .


 

يرجى تزويدي باميلكم الخاص استاذ عسال


----------



## المهندسه هديل (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول : View ---group and sort ----show group total.
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني :
> عند الضغط علي f9 يظهر شاشة الscdeule و تحتوي علي log file to في هذا المسار ستجدي ملف الschedule الذي يحتوي علي تلك المعلومات.


جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا الفاضل العسال


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

عندي مشكلة في الانشطة في p6 الا و هي اختفاء كثير من الانشطة عند اغلاق البرنامج و فتحه او الانتقال الي اي شاشة اخري غير شاشة الانشطة و الرجوع مرة اخري و هذه الانشطة لا يتم حذفها و لكن تختفي فقط و احصل عليها مره عند يالضغط علي مفتاح Go to من اسفل الشاشة في ادراج الانشطة السابقه و اللاحقه لكنه بالتكيد شيء غير طبيعي برجاء الافادة و شكرا


----------



## قلب الأقصى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
انا مستخدم حديث لبرنامج P6 وواجهتني مشكلة في البرنامج انني عندما قمت بعمل تحديث للمشروع ظهرت لي نسبة الانجاز المستهدفه (schedule % complete) لكل نشاط على حده ولم تظهر في الـ ( sumary ) للانشطة .
افيدوني جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## uth82 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

قلب الأقصى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> انا مستخدم حديث لبرنامج p6 وواجهتني مشكلة في البرنامج انني عندما قمت بعمل تحديث للمشروع ظهرت لي نسبة الانجاز المستهدفه (schedule % complete) لكل نشاط على حده ولم تظهر في الـ ( sumary ) للانشطة .
> افيدوني جزاكم الله كل خير


 السلام عليكم
من خلال عملي على البرنامج اعتقد السبب هو في عدم وجود موارد لها كلف مالية مخصصة للانشطة


----------



## Elassal (2 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> عندي مشكلة في الانشطة في p6 الا و هي اختفاء كثير من الانشطة عند اغلاق البرنامج و فتحه او الانتقال الي اي شاشة اخري غير شاشة الانشطة و الرجوع مرة اخري و هذه الانشطة لا يتم حذفها و لكن تختفي فقط و احصل عليها مره عند يالضغط علي مفتاح Go to من اسفل الشاشة في ادراج الانشطة السابقه و اللاحقه لكنه بالتكيد شيء غير طبيعي برجاء الافادة و شكرا



الموضوع موضوع Sort & Filter


----------



## قلب الأقصى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم .... لكن أحد أصدقائي من مهندسي التخطيط قام بعمل برنامج زمني بدون ادخال مصادر ولم تظهر هذه المشكلة عنده . جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قلب الأقصى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

uth82 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من خلال عملي على البرنامج اعتقد السبب هو في عدم وجود موارد لها كلف مالية مخصصة للانشطة



مشكور أخي الكريم .... لكن أحد أصدقائي من مهندسي التخطيط قام بعمل برنامج زمني بدون ادخال مصادر ولم تظهر هذه المشكلة عنده . جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safys (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى المهندس احمد العسال 
انا كنت اعمل مهندس موقع منذ التخرج 2006 وبعدين حبيت اشتغل فى التخطيط وبالفعل رحت بروما ستار واخذت المستوى الاول فى البرامافيرا p6 v7
والسؤال هو هل يلزم اخذ المستوى الثانى ام يكفى المستوى الاول لان بعض الزملاء قالوا لى
يكفى المستوى الاول مدام هتشتغل فى مصر ..... ما رأى حضرتك ... نرجوا الافاده ....
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

elassal قال:


> الموضوع موضوع sort & filter



مشكور اخي العسال الموضوع فعلا كان من اختيارات الفلتر و لكن برجاء هل يمكن 
اختصار خطوات نقل مشروع بريمافيرا 6 من جهاز لجهاز اخر مشتملا علي الانتربرايز بواسطة سي دي او فلاش ميموري مثلا 
أأسف علي الازعاج لاني اعرف ان الموضوع مكرر لكنه كما تعلمون مهم للغاية
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## Elassal (3 نوفمبر 2010)

safys قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الى المهندس احمد العسال
> انا كنت اعمل مهندس موقع منذ التخرج 2006 وبعدين حبيت اشتغل فى التخطيط وبالفعل رحت بروما ستار واخذت المستوى الاول فى البرامافيرا p6 v7
> والسؤال هو هل يلزم اخذ المستوى الثانى ام يكفى المستوى الاول لان بعض الزملاء قالوا لى
> ...



كافي للبريمافيرا و ليس للتخطيط و عليك الاعتماد علي نفسك لتعلم الباقي .


----------



## مهم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safys (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور يا هندسه*



elassal قال:


> كافي للبريمافيرا و ليس للتخطيط و عليك الاعتماد علي نفسك لتعلم الباقي .



متشكر جدا اخى احمد على ردك لكن ممكن تقولى ما المطلوب لأكون بلانر محترف
وجزاك الله خيرا على تعبك معانا


----------



## مهندس فراس 1 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الى خبراء بربمفيرا ارجو منكم مساعدتي في وضع ضمان وكلمة سر .وبخصوص الاخ سازود بعد ثوثيق المشاكل بشكل جيد .اشكركم


----------



## المـــرداوي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

كيف الأحوال

عندي مشكلة في استخدام برنامج بريمافيرا

عندما أقوم بعمل base line time schedule وتعريف الانشطة والعلاقات والمدد الزمنية ثم أقوم بعمل schedule يكون كل شئ على ما يرام

ثم عندما أقوم بعمل تحديث للأنشطة بعد مدة معينة وأقوم بعمل scheduleمرة أخرى أجد أن بعض الأنشطة قد تم تغيير زمن البداية والنهاية لها

وعندما أقوم بمراجعة العلاقات والمدد للأنشطة أجد أنه لم يحدث لها تغيير عن الـ base line

وهذه الصور توضح ذلك







فمن الطبيعي أن يكون النشاط F.W.G.C.11 يوم 20 أكتوبر وليس 19 سبتمبر لعلاقته بالنشاط Removing 2.11

أفتونا مأجورين 

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

المـــرداوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كيف الأحوال
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز ,,, بعد التحية
أعتقد أن السبب هو أستخدامك الخاطىء لـschedule , و ذلك لأن للفعالية الأولى removing 2.11 تواريخ بداية و نهاية فعلية و هذه التواريخ تأتي بعد التاريخ الفعلي المستخدم من طرفكم في عملية الـschedule , أي أن الـtime now يأتي قبل الفعاليات ذوات التواريخ الفعلية, و ذلك مما يؤثر على علاقة الفعالية الأولى بالثانية المشار أليهما , حيث أن العلاقة بينهما تصبح غير ذات معنى و يترتب على ذلك أن الفعالية الثانية f.w.g.c.11تبدء بعد الـtime now مباشرة.
لذلك أقترح عليك أن تعدل تاريخ الـschedule ألى 19-10-2010 عند عمل الscheduling
و السلام عليكم


----------



## osamaibraheim (6 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقك الله فبمت نقوم من عمل بالتوفيق


----------



## المـــرداوي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي العزيز ,,, بعد التحية
> أعتقد أن السبب هو أستخدامك الخاطىء لـschedule , و ذلك لأن للفعالية الأولى removing 2.11 تواريخ بداية و نهاية فعلية و هذه التواريخ تأتي بعد التاريخ الفعلي المستخدم من طرفكم في عملية الـschedule , أي أن الـtime now يأتي قبل الفعاليات ذوات التواريخ الفعلية, و ذلك مما يؤثر على علاقة الفعالية الأولى بالثانية المشار أليهما , حيث أن العلاقة بينهما تصبح غير ذات معنى و يترتب على ذلك أن الفعالية الثانية f.w.g.c.11تبدء بعد الـtime now مباشرة.
> لذلك أقترح عليك أن تعدل تاريخ الـschedule ألى 19-10-2010 عند عمل الscheduling
> و السلام عليكم



صحيح ياباشمهندس

خطأ ميقعش فيه عيل صغير

جزاك الله خيراً وأحسن الله إليك


----------



## Elassal (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس فراس 1 قال:


> الى خبراء بربمفيرا ارجو منكم مساعدتي في وضع ضمان وكلمة سر .وبخصوص الاخ سازود بعد ثوثيق المشاكل بشكل جيد .اشكركم



مش فاهم ؟ كلمة سر و ضمان ايه ؟ و ماذا يعني ( وبخصوص الاخ سازود بعد ثوثيق المشاكل بشكل جيد ) ؟


----------



## garary (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء ارجوا المساعدة.
لدى مشروع قمت به على برنامج البريمافيرا وبعد عمل فورمات للكمبيوتر وعملت تسطيب جديد للبرنامج.
وعند عمل استيراد للملف الذى كنت اعمل علية لم اتمكن من فتحة ولااعرف السبب والصورة المرفقة تبين ذلك .


----------



## garary (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجوا الاهتمام والمساعدة من الاخوة الكرام.


----------



## Elassal (10 نوفمبر 2010)

garary قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء ارجوا المساعدة.
> لدى مشروع قمت به على برنامج البريمافيرا وبعد عمل فورمات للكمبيوتر وعملت تسطيب جديد للبرنامج.
> وعند عمل استيراد للملف الذى كنت اعمل علية لم اتمكن من فتحة ولااعرف السبب والصورة المرفقة تبين ذلك .



ما اراه هو صورة البرنامج يطلب منك تحديد المسار الموجود به الملف . و لا ادري ما المشكلة؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو نادر (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف حالك باش مهندس أحمد
الريسورز الواحد مثل "نجار" له انتاجيات مختلفة حسب نوع النشاط (أساسات أعمدة جدران أسقف)
فكيف أدخلها على البريمافيرا وبحيث أظهر بعدها برنامج العمالة على كامل مدة المشروع واطبعها واقدمها للاستشاري


----------



## garary (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى Elassal على الرد ولكن لااعرف من اين اتت علامات الاستفهام حيث اننى حددت مسار الملف المطلوب
ولكن كل ملف احددة تظهر فية علامات الاستفهام .


----------



## garary (11 نوفمبر 2010)

تم والحمد لله حل المشكلة.


----------



## فانوس العرب (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز العسال...
تحية طيبة وعذرا على أنقطاعى لفترة طويلة على التعليق على صفحة موضوعك والذى أصبح قبلة للكثير جدا من مهندسين التخطيط والذى سيجزيك اللله عنه كل خير ،ولكن ظروف العمل الدائم هىما كانت تمنعنى عن ذلك وعن تهنئتك بكتابك على الرغم من متابعتى لأخباك على فترات متباعدة،وعموما زى ما أنت عارف أكيد كل الكلام الكتير ده والأعتذارات والشكرانية الطويلة ديه عشان عايز حاجة منك...وطبعا وهأقولك بكل ثقة وبالفم المليان......لاااااااااااا.عيب عليك يا هندسة......أنا مش عايز منك حاجة واحدة دى هتبقى شوية حاجات....وعشان ما أطولش عليك وانت عارفنى طول عمرى بتاع مصلحتى وأخد اللى عايزه وبأجرى على طول أنا كنت عايز أسألك على الأتى:
1- هوه ينفع فى الريمافيراv6 أننا نربط كذا مشروع ببعض يعنى نعملهم كأنهم package واحدة بتاريخ بداية لأحدهم وتاريخ نهاية لأخر والباقيين فى النص وبعد ما نعمل تحديث لأى واحد فيهم يأثر ده فى تاريخ بداية أو نهاية الأخرين حسب العلاقت بينهم ولا لأه ولو ينفع هأعمل ده أزاى وطبعا مش هأوصيك ياريت يكون مع الشرح المفصل عشان انت عارف ذكائى عالى جدا.
2-طيب لو عندك عقد واحد بمدة واحدة مثلا 18 شهر وجواه عدد من المشاريع المنفصلة مثلا عدد 5 مبنى كل منهم فى قرية مختلفة ولكن المشاريع دى مرتبطة أنها تنتهى فى نهاية ال18 شهر ولكن ممكن يكون ليها تواريخ بداية مختلفة بس تاريخ النهاية لازم ميعديش ال18 شهر،فأيه رأيك أيه أفضل طريقة تربط بيها المشاريع دى ببعض وتدخلهم أزاى على البؤيمافيرا.
3- طيب على نفس السؤال رقم 2" لو أنا عايز أخلى فى ربط كمان بين الريسورسز الخاصة بالمشاريع ديه أعمل كده أزاى.
وفى النهاية أحب أشكرك مقدما وأقولك ألحق أخلع بسرعة لحسان تقول عليا رغاى ولا حاجة


----------



## Elassal (13 نوفمبر 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف حالك باش مهندس أحمد
> الريسورز الواحد مثل "نجار" له انتاجيات مختلفة حسب نوع النشاط (أساسات أعمدة جدران أسقف)
> فكيف أدخلها على البريمافيرا وبحيث أظهر بعدها برنامج العمالة على كامل مدة المشروع واطبعها واقدمها للاستشاري



اللي فهمته إنك عايز تقدم جدول إنتاجية ( productivity table ) . صحيح ؟

لا تعارض في هذا طالما ان إنتاجية المورد ثابتة علي نوع النشاط الواحد نتيجة إختلاف صعوبة الانشطة .

و لا اجد شئ خاص في عملية التحميل و لكن قم بتحميلها عادي جدا كل نشاط حسب إنتاجيته ثم إظهر التوزيع عن طريق تقرير من التقارير او resource assignment .


----------



## هلبوز (14 نوفمبر 2010)

معليش اين وصل الموضوع وهل طبع الكتاب ؟؟؟


----------



## رولا ماهر (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا
انا عندي سؤال:
قمت بتحميل مورد اسميته موارد لكل نشاط في البرنامج, وعند طلب الادارة الحصول على اعداد الموارد لنشاط معين مثل القصارة، كنت انوي عمل تقرير و وضع فلتر يحصر نشاطات القصارة فقط
لكن تقارير time distibution الفلتر لا يحتوي على بريميتر اذا كان اسم النشاط يحتوي على قصارة مثلا ؟
ما الحل ؟
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Elassal (14 نوفمبر 2010)

فانوس العرب قال:


> الأخ العزيز العسال...
> تحية طيبة وعذرا على أنقطاعى لفترة طويلة على التعليق على صفحة موضوعك والذى أصبح قبلة للكثير جدا من مهندسين التخطيط والذى سيجزيك اللله عنه كل خير ،ولكن ظروف العمل الدائم هىما كانت تمنعنى عن ذلك وعن تهنئتك بكتابك على الرغم من متابعتى لأخباك على فترات متباعدة،وعموما زى ما أنت عارف أكيد كل الكلام الكتير ده والأعتذارات والشكرانية الطويلة ديه عشان عايز حاجة منك...وطبعا وهأقولك بكل ثقة وبالفم المليان......لاااااااااااا.عيب عليك يا هندسة......أنا مش عايز منك حاجة واحدة دى هتبقى شوية حاجات....وعشان ما أطولش عليك وانت عارفنى طول عمرى بتاع مصلحتى وأخد اللى عايزه وبأجرى على طول أنا كنت عايز أسألك على الأتى:
> 1- هوه ينفع فى الريمافيراv6 أننا نربط كذا مشروع ببعض يعنى نعملهم كأنهم package واحدة بتاريخ بداية لأحدهم وتاريخ نهاية لأخر والباقيين فى النص وبعد ما نعمل تحديث لأى واحد فيهم يأثر ده فى تاريخ بداية أو نهاية الأخرين حسب العلاقت بينهم ولا لأه ولو ينفع هأعمل ده أزاى وطبعا مش هأوصيك ياريت يكون مع الشرح المفصل عشان انت عارف ذكائى عالى جدا.
> 2-طيب لو عندك عقد واحد بمدة واحدة مثلا 18 شهر وجواه عدد من المشاريع المنفصلة مثلا عدد 5 مبنى كل منهم فى قرية مختلفة ولكن المشاريع دى مرتبطة أنها تنتهى فى نهاية ال18 شهر ولكن ممكن يكون ليها تواريخ بداية مختلفة بس تاريخ النهاية لازم ميعديش ال18 شهر،فأيه رأيك أيه أفضل طريقة تربط بيها المشاريع دى ببعض وتدخلهم أزاى على البؤيمافيرا.
> ...



اولا السلام عليكم و كل سنة و انت طيب 
علي فكرة دمك خفيف 

1- يمكن عن طريق عمل كل مشروع علي حدة و عند عملية الربط تعلم عليهم كلهم بالماوس و تفتحهم ثم تقوم بعملية الربط .
2- رأيي انه لا يجب ربطهم ألا إذا كانت هناك موارد مشتركة فقط لا غير و إلا فكل مشروع يجب ان يكون منفرد .

3- لو قمت بعمل رابط بين الانشطة المشتركة في الموارد ستكون بهذا قمت بربطها و عن طريق التقارير يمكنك التحكم في الموارد .


----------



## safys (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
لو سمحت يا هندسة ما هو الفرق بين critical path والــ longest path
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (27 نوفمبر 2010)

safys قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> لو سمحت يا هندسة ما هو الفرق بين critical path والــ longest path
> وجزاك الله خيرا


المسار الحرج : هو مسار يكون عليه أقل قيمة من السماحية ( float) تحددها انت و في الغالب تكون صفر .
المسار الاطول : هو المسار الاطول في المشروع .

ليس من الشرط ان يكونا نفس المسار لانه يمكن ان يكون عندك مسار حرج عليه صفر سماحية نتيجة شرط في العقد لتسليم جزء من المشروع في تاريخ معين بينما اطول مسار في المشروع عليه 6 ايام سماحية مثلا .


----------



## رولا ماهر (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا بشمهندس
عندي سؤال محيرني , انا اعمل حاليا على مشروع تشطيبات لمبنى مكون من 10 طوابق وقد قمت بتقسيم المشروع الى عدة طوابق وكل طابق الى التشطيبات الموجودة فيه لنقل كالتالي:
أعمال طوب- اعمال قصارة-اعمال بارتشنز - اعمال سقف - اعمال دهان - اعمال عزل - اعمال بلاط - اعمال فرش الى اخره وقمت بربط النشاطات لكل طابق. و حيث اني اريد ان يفوم نفس كادر الطوب باعمال الطوب بكل طوب قمت بربط اعمال الطوب لكل طابق مع الطابق الذي يليه وهكذا لكل النشطات مع التاكد ان الوقت ضمن المسموح به .
السؤال هو متى يجب ان تبدا اول اعمال الدهان ، عند انتهاء جميع اعمال الطوب ؟ او يجب ان اقوم بعمل سيناريوهات بربطه مع كل طابق.
و اعمال الفرش بعد انتهاء جميع اعمال الدهان؟
اي ان سؤالي كيفية ربط مختلف النشاطات بمختلف الطوابق فليس من المنطق ان انهي طابق كامل و الطابق السابع يعمل في الدهان مثلا؟؟؟؟


----------



## رولا ماهر (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جواب م. العسال
مرحبا بك رولا
طبعا لا مش بعد ما ينتهي اعمال الطوب و لكن بعد ان ينتهي كل الاعمال المرتبطة بها في نفس الدور و لكن انا معرفش انت عاملة دهان خارجي و داخلي و لا لا لانك من تبدي الداخلي و ما تقدريش تبدي الخارجي غير بعد المبني كله ما يخلص محارة 
اما لو مش عاملة اعتقد انها حتبقي مشكلة 

اما بالنسبة للفرش فلو عندك وقت المشروع يسمح خليه في النهاية و *اعتقد ان ده هو اللي بيحصل* اما لو الوقت لا يسمح فالاجابة واضحة 
و علي فكرة ايه المشكلة انك تكوني خلصت دور كامل ما عد الفرش و لسة شغالة في السابع ده بيحصل في الحقيقة


----------



## قلب الأقصى (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
عندي مشكلة لا استطيع حلها وهي كالآتي :-
عند عمل تحديث لأحد المشاريع ظهرت لي نتائج غريبة بمعنى أنه ظهر نسبة تقدم الاعمال الفعلية أقل من نسبة تقدم الأعمال المخططة ومع ذلك ظهر ان الاختلاف بين النهاية المبكرة الفعلية للمشروع والنهاية المبكرة المخططه بالموجب وليس بالسالب ... أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

قلب الأقصى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
> عندي مشكلة لا استطيع حلها وهي كالآتي :-
> عند عمل تحديث لأحد المشاريع ظهرت لي نتائج غريبة بمعنى أنه ظهر نسبة تقدم الاعمال الفعلية أقل من نسبة تقدم الأعمال المخططة ومع ذلك ظهر ان الاختلاف بين النهاية المبكرة الفعلية للمشروع والنهاية المبكرة المخططه بالموجب وليس بالسالب ... أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


 
ال السلام عليكم
إذا كان نسبة تقدم الأعمال الفعلية أقل من المخطط لها مبكرا early planned percentage complete , فهذا معقول , أما إذا كان أقل من نسبة الإنجاز المخطط لها المتأخرة late planned percentage complete, فإن النتيجة تدل على خطاء ما.


----------



## Eng_Nadia (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤال عند ادخال ال price & cost على P6 

*انا اريد المساعدة ضروري لو سمحتم لاني اقوم بعمل برنامج ل 3 مشاريع و ال cash flow ايضا
لكن مشكلتي حتى الآن تكررت مرتين في المشروعين وهيَ:
ما أقوم به كالتالي 
1- بعد عمل حساب ال our cost لكل نشاط في ال BOQ و بعد اضافة الProfite % و over head سينتج Total price for our project (total amount in BOQ)
يعني هيكون عندنا لكل نشاط price & cost
ما أريد أن أفعله هو عمل برنامج للأعمال والفترة الزمنية ووضع ال price & cost لكل نشاط على البرنامج ولكن في الوقت الحالي لا داعي بأن احمل العمال و المواد والآلآت لكل نشاط لذلك أنا أفرض اي مورد منهم واحمل كل الانشطة باستخدام هذا المورد بغرض اني استطيع تحميل اي cost عليه ولكن انني ارجع لل cost الخاص به في ال BOQ ولكن Manual ولذلك انني اواجه مشكلة ولا اعلم ما سببها وما حلها وهيَ:
انا عندما اظهر التقرير الذي يبين حسب ال scehdule ما هي قيمة ال Payment plan per month ولكن يوجد بعض الانشطة يوجد ال amount الخاص به في شهر واحد وهو تاريخ البداية 
فرضاً:
مثال لنشاط وهكذا باقي الانشطة للمشروع:
Activity: Mechincal Supplay, installation, piping, pump, etc
Start date :01.12.2010
Finish date 15.03.2011
Price: 830,000
Cost:630,000

الخطوات المتبعة معي كالآتي:
1- ادخال الانشطة (Mechincal Supplay, installation, piping, pump, etc)
2- ادخال العلاقات مع باقي الأنشطة
3- ادخال الفترة الزمنية ومنها سينتج (Start date :01.12.2010,Finish date 15.03.2011)
4- احمل مورد وليكن labour
5- اظهر الخانة التي بعنوان (Badget of Labour Cost) وهنا ادخل Price: 830,000
6- اعمل Basline للبرنامج
7- اضع في نفس الخانة التي وضعها فيها سابقا (Price: 830,000) لكن الآن أضع فيها (Cost:630,000)
8- لا اظهر الخانة التي بعنوان (Badget of Labour Cost) واقوم باظهار خانة (PL Total Badget Cost) & (Total Badegt Cost)
وهنا يظهر للنشاط Price & cost for this activity
وهنا المفترض 830,000 & 630,000 يقوم البرنامج بتوزيعهم على الفترة الزمنية 01.12.2010 - 15.03.2011 ولكن المشكلة ان يوجد بعض الانشطة تظهر الارقام في تاريخ البداية اي في مثالنا هذا في 12.2010
وهذا يظهر لنا في التقرير الذي يبين total cost for each month
وهذه مشكاة بالنسبة لي كبير لأني استخدم هذا التقرير في عمل ال cash flow في excel sheet
خارجي وحساب ال cash flow

وشكرا لكم وارجو الماعدة لمن يعلم ما سبب هذا وما الحل
وآسفة على الأطالة وهذا فقط لكي أوصل لكم مشكلتي بالتفصيل للاستفادة
*​


----------



## Elassal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

قلب الأقصى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
> عندي مشكلة لا استطيع حلها وهي كالآتي :-
> عند عمل تحديث لأحد المشاريع ظهرت لي نتائج غريبة بمعنى أنه ظهر نسبة تقدم الاعمال الفعلية أقل من نسبة تقدم الأعمال المخططة ومع ذلك ظهر ان الاختلاف بين النهاية المبكرة الفعلية للمشروع والنهاية المبكرة المخططه بالموجب وليس بالسالب ... أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا



QUOTE=عاطف الشويهدي;1952090]ال السلام عليكم
إذا كان نسبة تقدم الأعمال الفعلية أقل من المخطط لها مبكرا early planned percentage complete , فهذا معقول , أما إذا كان أقل من نسبة الإنجاز المخطط لها المتأخرة late planned percentage complete, فإن النتيجة تدل على خطاء ما.[/QUOTE]

اولا كيف الحال باشمهندس عاطف و شكرا علي مجهودك .

كلام المهندس عاطف يمكن تطبيقه إذا كان الجزء الخاص بنهاية المشروع انه ليس بقيمة سالبة ( negative float ) و لكن يجب ان يكون قبل النهاية المخططة للمشروع .

باشمهندس قلب الاقصي أعتقد ان البرنامج الخاص بك به ( open end ) ارجو إرسال الملف لي حتي استطيع دراسة الموضوع . الايميل الخاص بي في اول صفحة من المشاركة .


----------



## Elassal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*سؤال عند إدخال الcost و الprice علي P6*

من الافضل إرسال الملف لحسن انا تهت منك شوية . و بعدين نتكلم . الايميل موجود في اول صفحة .


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا كيف الحال باشمهندس عاطف و شكرا علي مجهودك .

كلام المهندس عاطف يمكن تطبيقه إذا كان الجزء الخاص بنهاية المشروع انه ليس بقيمة سالبة ( negative float ) و لكن يجب ان يكون قبل النهاية المخططة للمشروع .

باشمهندس قلب الاقصي أعتقد ان البرنامج الخاص بك به ( open end ) ارجو إرسال الملف لي حتي استطيع دراسة الموضوع . الايميل الخاص بي في اول صفحة من المشاركة .[/QUOTE]

السلام عليكم,,, كيف حالك ياأخ أحمد ,, نرجوا من الله أن تكون بصحة و خير و عافية
أما بخصوص ردي على سؤال الأخ المعروض أعلاه , فإنه في كثير من الأحيان نجد بعض مهندسي التخطيط يتعاملون مع نسب الإنجاز المعتمدة على منحنى الإنجاز المبكر EARLY S-CURVE , و يتم مقارنتها بالفعلي , و لا يتم مقارنتها بمنحنى الإنجاز المتأخر LATE S-CURVE .


----------



## قلب الأقصى (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (2 ديسمبر 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> اولا كيف الحال باشمهندس عاطف و شكرا علي مجهودك .
> 
> كلام المهندس عاطف يمكن تطبيقه إذا كان الجزء الخاص بنهاية المشروع انه ليس بقيمة سالبة ( negative float ) و لكن يجب ان يكون قبل النهاية المخططة للمشروع .
> 
> باشمهندس قلب الاقصي أعتقد ان البرنامج الخاص بك به ( open end ) ارجو إرسال الملف لي حتي استطيع دراسة الموضوع . الايميل الخاص بي في اول صفحة من المشاركة .


 
السلام عليكم,,, كيف حالك ياأخ أحمد ,, نرجوا من الله أن تكون بصحة و خير و عافية
أما بخصوص ردي على سؤال الأخ المعروض أعلاه , فإنه في كثير من الأحيان نجد بعض مهندسي التخطيط يتعاملون مع نسب الإنجاز المعتمدة على منحنى الإنجاز المبكر early s-curve , و يتم مقارنتها بالفعلي , و لا يتم مقارنتها بمنحنى الإنجاز المتأخر late s-curve .[/quote]

اتفق معك تماما و لكن ليس في هذه الحالة و ان كنت اعتقدت مثلك في البداية و لكن مع تكرار قراءة السؤال اكتشفت انه غير.

عموما انا الملف وصلني و إن شاء الله برد عليه النهاردة


----------



## kembel67 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

Elassal قال:


> المسار الحرج : هو مسار يكون عليه أقل قيمة من السماحية ( float) تحددها انت و في الغالب تكون صفر .
> المسار الاطول : هو المسار الاطول في المشروع .
> 
> ليس من الشرط ان يكونا نفس المسار لانه يمكن ان يكون عندك مسار حرج عليه صفر سماحية نتيجة شرط في العقد لتسليم جزء من المشروع في تاريخ معين بينما اطول مسار في المشروع عليه 6 ايام سماحية مثلا .



بعد إذن الاخ المهندس العسال فيه توضيح احب اضيفه

المسار الحرج هو نفسه المسار الاطول في المشروع (longest path) وده نتيجه لانه المسار الي عليه اقل زمن ممكن اخلص فيه المشروع ومش بالضرورة يكون اللي عليه الفلوت بصفر
ولذلك في بريمافيرا 6 فيه اختيار لتعليم المسار الحرج وبيخليك تختار ما بين اختيارين
1 - longest path (ده اللي المفروض اختاره عشان احدد المسار الحرج)
2 - قيمة معينة للفلوت انت اللي بتختارها - دي مشكلتها ان البريمافيرا ممكن يعلم بالاحمر على اكثر من مسار لو فيه فلوت بالناقص (أو بالاصح فيه قيد على انهاء المشروع في زمن معين).


----------



## safys (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



elassal قال:


> المسار الحرج : هو مسار يكون عليه أقل قيمة من السماحية ( float) تحددها انت و في الغالب تكون صفر .
> المسار الاطول : هو المسار الاطول في المشروع .
> 
> ليس من الشرط ان يكونا نفس المسار لانه يمكن ان يكون عندك مسار حرج عليه صفر سماحية نتيجة شرط في العقد لتسليم جزء من المشروع في تاريخ معين بينما اطول مسار في المشروع عليه 6 ايام سماحية مثلا .




جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس احمد على الرد والاجابة 
بس كنت عايز اسال اخبار الكتاب ايه 
​


----------



## المهندم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

عندي سؤال

انا حملت ال Budget Total Cost لكل الانشطة و عند عمل المتابعى حملت ال Actual Total Cost

عاوز اعرف ازاي احمل Budget Indirect Cost للمشروع ككل و Actual Indirect Cost


----------



## Elassal (2 ديسمبر 2010)

kembel67 قال:


> بعد إذن الاخ المهندس العسال فيه توضيح احب اضيفه
> 
> المسار الحرج هو نفسه المسار الاطول في المشروع (longest path) وده نتيجه لانه المسار الي عليه اقل زمن ممكن اخلص فيه المشروع ومش بالضرورة يكون اللي عليه الفلوت بصفر
> ولذلك في بريمافيرا 6 فيه اختيار لتعليم المسار الحرج وبيخليك تختار ما بين اختيارين
> ...





1- انت مش المفروض تختار حاجة لان البرنامج بالعلاقات اللي انت بتحددها و المدد هو اللي بيحدد و مش شرط ان الlongest path يكون هو المسار الحرج زي ما وضحت لو عندك عقد متعدد المراحل ممكن يكون المسار الحرج علي اقل مرحلة في حين ان اطول مسار عليه اسبوع او اكثر سماحية و بالتالي يكون ده مختلف عن ده .

2- ده شئ بالفعل حتلاقيه لو مشروعك متاخر إنك تلاقي اكتر من مسار حرج و لكن ما هو اكثرهم خطورة هو اقلهم سماحية ( float ) و اقلهم يشمل السالب .

اتمني اني كنت واضح في شرحي ليك .


----------



## Elassal (2 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندي سؤال
> 
> ...



ممكن عن طريق مورد عليه تكلفة فقط و بالتالي يكون الactual بتاعه هو المطلوب للمقارنة . او لو الموضوع شي للمشروع ككل فيمكننا إضافة نشاط بطول مدة المشروع مجمل عليه هذا المورد بالتكاليف الخاصة بالindirect .


----------



## المهندم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف شكر يا مهندس العسال علي الرد

علم و جاري التنفيذ يا هندسة

عندي سؤال تاني

عندي الان خمس مشاريع مضافين عندي علي البرنامج ولما أعمل f9 مش بيعمل جدولة

عاوز لما اعمل جدولة أعمل لمشروع معين


----------



## المهندم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

توضيحا أكثر للسؤال

لما بعمل F9 مش بقدر أغير Dta Date مش عارف ايه السبب


----------



## Eng_Nadia (5 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤال عند ادخال ال price & cost على P6

ياريت ياجماعة لو حد يرد على مشكلتي لاني مازالت تواجه المشكله ولا أعلم لها حل


----------



## Elassal (5 ديسمبر 2010)

eng_nadia قال:


> سؤال عند ادخال ال price & cost على p6
> 
> ياريت ياجماعة لو حد يرد على مشكلتي لاني مازالت تواجه المشكله ولا أعلم لها حل



اعتقد اني طلبت الملف منك لاني لم استطع فهم مشكلتك بالشكل الكافي للرد


----------



## Elassal (5 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندم قال:


> توضيحا أكثر للسؤال
> 
> لما بعمل f9 مش بقدر أغير dta date مش عارف ايه السبب



ديه غريبة شوية بالنسبة لي 
ممكن تبعتلي الملفات ديه


----------



## قلب الأقصى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندم قال:


> توضيحا أكثر للسؤال
> 
> لما بعمل F9 مش بقدر أغير Dta Date مش عارف ايه السبب



ممكن علشان الـdata date مختلفة في مشروع أو أكثر عن بقية المشاريع .


----------



## المهندم (6 ديسمبر 2010)

تمام هو فعلا ال data date مختلفة لكل مشروع
فايه الحل في الحالة دي انا مش عارف اغير ال data date


----------



## abeerhussainali (7 ديسمبر 2010)

in updating case
when i put actual start &finish there is no dates in ES &EF
there is only percent


----------



## Amin Sorour (7 ديسمبر 2010)

abeerhussainali قال:


> in updating case
> when i put actual start &finish there is no dates in ES &EF
> there is only percent



Do RUN after then you will find it in Actual start /Actual finish COLUMNS


----------



## Elassal (8 ديسمبر 2010)

abeerhussainali قال:


> in updating case
> when i put actual start &finish there is no dates in ES &EF
> there is only percent



انصح بأستعمال الاعمدة Start و Finish بدلا من Early Dates و Actual Dates و ذلك لانها تعطي التواريخ علي حسب حالة النشاط سواء كان بدأ او لم يبدأ و لكنها تعطي دائما تواريخ صحيحة . علي عكس Actual و الEearly او late عندما تكون حالة النشاط مختلفة عنه .
مثلا النشاط بدأ ( actual ) قد تجد إختلاف في تواريخ الearly Start عن تاريخ البداية و هكذا .

إذا لم تحل المشكلة ارجو إرسال الملف لي لان ذلك معناه ان هناك مشكلة في الملف او البرنامج عندك .


----------



## ezzat_mansour (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشاركة متميزة جدا وفقك الله


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخبار حضرتك مهندس احمد ؟ يارب تكوب بخير 
سؤاال بسيط عفاريتي شويين ....
اما اسطب p6 ,واسطب عليها p6.7 
يجي عاوز تعريف للداتا بيز oracle بعد اما اتغيرت نتيجه الset up الجديد من sql to oracle 
فا عرفها ازاي لو سمحت 
عشان اعرف لفتح البرنامج ؟
وشكرا واسف ع الاطاله .....


----------



## Elassal (13 ديسمبر 2010)

احمد احمد حسن علام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخبار حضرتك مهندس احمد ؟ يارب تكوب بخير
> سؤاال بسيط عفاريتي شويين ....
> اما اسطب p6 ,واسطب عليها p6.7
> ...



النسخة الموجودة علي الانترنت نسخة مضروبة فاللاسف ما نعرفش الباوورد بتاعت الداتا باز فحضرتك لازم تشيل البرنامج القديم و تنزيل الجديد بس خلي بالك انك تعمل export لكل المشاريع اللي عندك .


----------



## محمد مطر (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم أحمد العسال المحترم، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أرسلت لك رسالة على بريدك الإلكتروني، لمشكلة واجهتني في ملف أرفقته لك..
أرجو أن تتكرم بالرد وجزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## Elassal (13 ديسمبر 2010)

Elassal قال:


> النسخة الموجودة علي الانترنت نسخة مضروبة فاللاسف ما نعرفش الباوورد بتاعت الداتا باز فحضرتك لازم تشيل البرنامج القديم و تنزيل الجديد بس خلي بالك انك تعمل export لكل المشاريع اللي عندك .



اعتقد اني لقيت طريقة بس بشرط انك تكون عارف الpassword & Database name للبريمافيرا 6 

و كل الشكر للاخ ماجنوم فهو السبب بصراحة

ان شاء الله النهاردة بالليل او بكرة الصبح نكتب الطريقة لاني ورايا مشوار دلوقتي


----------



## محمد مطر (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم أحمد، هل وصلتك رسالتي على بريدك الإلكتروني....
تحياتي لك


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (14 ديسمبر 2010)

elassal قال:


> اعتقد اني لقيت طريقة بس بشرط انك تكون عارف الpassword & database name للبريمافيرا 6
> 
> و كل الشكر للاخ ماجنوم فهو السبب بصراحة
> 
> ان شاء الله النهاردة بالليل او بكرة الصبح نكتب الطريقة لاني ورايا مشوار دلوقتي



جزاك الله كل خير مهندسنا الكبييير وربنا يوفقك 
انا خلاص حليت المشكله 
وحصلت على الحل من احد الاخوه الافاضل وممكن ارفعه لو حبيت ....


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (14 ديسمبر 2010)

فيه سؤااال تاني وان شاء اللله اكيد عدى عليك 
عاوز اعمل s- curve على p6 ويظهر هلي ال early & late like p3 
انا توصلت لـ 75% من الحل ومستني اشوف رايك ....
احمد علام


----------



## Elassal (14 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد مطر قال:


> الأخ الكريم أحمد، هل وصلتك رسالتي على بريدك الإلكتروني....
> تحياتي لك



عزيزي محمد وصلني و قمت بالرد و في انتظار التوضيح الذي طلبته .


----------



## Elassal (14 ديسمبر 2010)

احمد احمد حسن علام قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مهندسنا الكبييير وربنا يوفقك
> انا خلاص حليت المشكله
> وحصلت على الحل من احد الاخوه الافاضل وممكن ارفعه لو حبيت ....



طبعا . يا ريت ترفعة لنستفيد كلنا .


----------



## Elassal (14 ديسمبر 2010)

احمد احمد حسن علام قال:


> فيه سؤااال تاني وان شاء اللله اكيد عدى عليك
> عاوز اعمل s- curve على p6 ويظهر هلي ال early & late like p3
> انا توصلت لـ 75% من الحل ومستني اشوف رايك ....
> احمد علام



و الله يا ابوحميد هي موجودة في الresource profile بس انا بحب اعملها علي الاكسل و بطلع القيم من الresource assignment


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

تحياتي لك مهندس احمد ولكل المشتركين بالموضوع 
عندي سؤال لا اعرف هل تمت الاجابه عنه من قبل ام لا لان عدد الصفحات اصبح كبيراً ماشاء الله وصعب البحث فيها 
والسؤال هو كيف اضيف مورد مشترك لجمع الانشطه مره واحده عن طريق global change او غيرا ذلك
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Elassal (15 ديسمبر 2010)

eng_alaa2004 قال:


> تحياتي لك مهندس احمد ولكل المشتركين بالموضوع
> عندي سؤال لا اعرف هل تمت الاجابه عنه من قبل ام لا لان عدد الصفحات اصبح كبيراً ماشاء الله وصعب البحث فيها
> والسؤال هو كيف اضيف مورد مشترك لجمع الانشطه مره واحده عن طريق global change او غيرا ذلك
> وشكرا جزيلا



حدد يا باشا p3 و لا p6


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

Elassal قال:


> حدد يا باشا p3 و لا p6



p6.7


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (16 ديسمبر 2010)

Elassal قال:


> و الله يا ابوحميد هي موجودة في الresource profile بس انا بحب اعملها علي الاكسل و بطلع القيم من الresource assignment


بارك الله فيك مهندس احمد 
طبعا الاكسيل هو السائد 
هو الاستشاري عاوز الحالتين 
عاوزك تعمله بالطريقه العاديه اكسيل 
وعاوز يشوفه ع الـ p6 عاوز s-curve موضحه عليه القيم 
السؤال 
1-ينفع اعمل الحاله التانيه ???
2- عاوز اصدر resource لـ exel يكون محتوي على القيم early & late عشان اعرف ارسم s-curve 
واسف ع الاطاله ؟؟؟


----------



## Elassal (17 ديسمبر 2010)

احمد احمد حسن علام قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس احمد
> طبعا الاكسيل هو السائد
> هو الاستشاري عاوز الحالتين
> عاوزك تعمله بالطريقه العاديه اكسيل
> ...



و فيك بارك اخي احمد
- بالنسبة لموضوع الp6 فلو انت قصدك انك تبين الearly & late فكما قلت لك من الresource profile اما لو كان قصدك انك تبين القيم علي البارات فعلي حد علمي انها مش موجودة و لو حد يعرف يا ريت يقول .

- اما بالنسبة لاصدار البيانات الي الاكسل فعن طريق الresource assignment تاخد copy & Paste .


----------



## Elassal (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*ركز في الصورة كويس*



eng_alaa2004 قال:


> p6.7



نفذ الصورة بالضبط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newattachment.php?do=manageattach&p=1978461


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

elassal قال:


> نفذ الصورة بالضبط
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newattachment.php?do=manageattach&p=1978461



م احمد 
لا استطيع فتح الصوره يعطني الموقع رساله انني لا املك تصريح دخول هذه الصفحه


----------



## Elassal (18 ديسمبر 2010)

eng_alaa2004 قال:


> م احمد
> لا استطيع فتح الصوره يعطني الموقع رساله انني لا املك تصريح دخول هذه الصفحه


في مشكلة في تحميل الصورة ابعتلي ايميل علي ايميلي الخاص - خده من اول صفحة في المشاركة - و انا ايعتهالك.


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (20 ديسمبر 2010)

Elassal قال:


> و فيك بارك اخي احمد
> - بالنسبة لموضوع الp6 فلو انت قصدك انك تبين الearly & late فكما قلت لك من الresource profile اما لو كان قصدك انك تبين القيم علي البارات فعلي حد علمي انها مش موجودة و لو حد يعرف يا ريت يقول .
> 
> - اما بالنسبة لاصدار البيانات الي الاكسل فعن طريق الresource assignment تاخد copy & Paste .



اشكرك مهندس احمد انا فعلا عاوز اظهر القيم ع البارات 
وبالنسبه للاكسيل انا كان قصدي من report "export early and late values "


----------



## Elassal (21 ديسمبر 2010)

احمد احمد حسن علام قال:


> اشكرك مهندس احمد انا فعلا عاوز اظهر القيم ع البارات
> وبالنسبه للاكسيل انا كان قصدي من report "export early and late values "



اعتقد ان الموضوع مفهوش مشكلة الموضع ان كل شيخ و له طريقة و لكن الاثنين صح .


----------



## amr_gouda (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## amr_gouda (21 ديسمبر 2010)

عاطف الشويهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي العزيز ,,, بعد التحية
> أعتقد أن السبب هو أستخدامك الخاطىء لـschedule , و ذلك لأن للفعالية الأولى removing 2.11 تواريخ بداية و نهاية فعلية و هذه التواريخ تأتي بعد التاريخ الفعلي المستخدم من طرفكم في عملية الـschedule , أي أن الـtime now يأتي قبل الفعاليات ذوات التواريخ الفعلية, و ذلك مما يؤثر على علاقة الفعالية الأولى بالثانية المشار أليهما , حيث أن العلاقة بينهما تصبح غير ذات معنى و يترتب على ذلك أن الفعالية الثانية f.w.g.c.11تبدء بعد الـtime now مباشرة.
> لذلك أقترح عليك أن تعدل تاريخ الـschedule ألى 19-10-2010 عند عمل الscheduling
> و السلام عليكم



السلام عليكم
اود ان اجيب على سيادتكم
من الطبيعى انك عندما تجرى بعد التعديلات فى الschrdule بعد عمل اللBase lineان تجد اختلاف لسبب بسيط ان ال Update الذى قمت باجارة لم يتم كما فى ال \base line فمثلا اذا كان من المفروض البدء فى نشاط ما فى يوم معين على ال base وهو مرتبط بعلاقات لاحقة ولم يبدا فى نفس اليوم وبد بعدهة بعدد ايام ستجد ان كل العلاقات المعتمدة على هذا النشاط قد تغير تاريخ البداية لها ارجو ان اكون قد افتكم


----------



## uth82 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عملت جدولة لبرنامج و قرأت تقرير الجدولة فوجدت فيه "Activities with external dates" فماذا يعني؟؟؟؟


----------



## amr_gouda (21 ديسمبر 2010)

هل يوجد constrain على نهاية المشروع او negative float


----------



## Elassal (22 ديسمبر 2010)

amr_gouda قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود ان اجيب على سيادتكم
> من الطبيعى انك عندما تجرى بعد التعديلات فى الschrdule بعد عمل اللBase lineان تجد اختلاف لسبب بسيط ان ال Update الذى قمت باجارة لم يتم كما فى ال \base line فمثلا اذا كان من المفروض البدء فى نشاط ما فى يوم معين على ال base وهو مرتبط بعلاقات لاحقة ولم يبدا فى نفس اليوم وبد بعدهة بعدد ايام ستجد ان كل العلاقات المعتمدة على هذا النشاط قد تغير تاريخ البداية لها ارجو ان اكون قد افتكم



عزيزي عمر اولا اهلا و سهلا بك 
اود ان اوضح لك ان ما قلته هو عملية تطبيق الretaining logic او المحافظة علي المنطق الموضوع و الذي يظهر فيه تأثير الFloat علي الانشطة المستقبلية forecast اما تعليق المهندس عاطف فكان علي انشطة لها تواريخ فعلية ( actual dates ) بعد تاريخ الجدولة ( run date ) و هو شئ غير منطقي .


----------



## Elassal (22 ديسمبر 2010)

uth82 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عملت جدولة لبرنامج و قرأت تقرير الجدولة فوجدت فيه "Activities with external dates" فماذا يعني؟؟؟؟



معناه ان الانشطة اللي ظاهرة ليك لها علاقات في مشاريع اخري او ان مشروعك كان في قاعدة بيانات اخري وهذه الانشطة كان لها علاقات مع مشاريع اخري و انت عملت ( export ) لهذا المشروع فقط .


----------



## Elassal (22 ديسمبر 2010)

amr_gouda قال:


> هل يوجد constrain على نهاية المشروع او negative float



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عزيزي عمر لم افهم سؤالك ؟


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

elassal قال:


> في مشكلة في تحميل الصورة ابعتلي ايميل علي ايميلي الخاص - خده من اول صفحة في المشاركة - و انا ايعتهالك.



عزيزي م-احمد
بعض طبيق ما بالصوره فان جميع الموارد المحمله على الانشطه يتم تبديلها بالمورد الجديد حتى ولو لها اكثر من مورد فيتم استبدلهم جميعا بالمورد الجديد ويصبح متاكرر
والانشطه التي ليس لها موارد لم يضاف اليها المورد الجديد 
هل هذا الطبيعي ام هناك مشكله في التطبيق عندي 
وشكراً


----------



## Eng_Nadia (26 ديسمبر 2010)

Elassal قال:


> من الافضل إرسال الملف لحسن انا تهت منك شوية . و بعدين نتكلم . الايميل موجود في اول صفحة .




شكرا على الرد لكن انا مش عارفة ازاي احمل الصورة بتاعة المشكلة بتاعتي
ودلوقتي عندي سؤال آخر
Upload price & cost for each activity in my program​
يعني ما اقصده هو انني اريد تحيل السعر كل بند كما في جدول الكميات والعقد المتفق عليه (price)
وتحميل التكلفة كما تم حسابها قبل اضافة نسبة الربح والمصروفات الادراية (cost)
واريد ان بعد الانتهاء من عمل البرنامج و تحميل السعر والتكلفة وعمل الجدولة
اريد ان اعرف ما المتوقع income & outcome monthly
يعني ما قيمة الفاتورة في الشهر القادم التي سوف اقدمها للclinet اذا انجزت هذه البنود كما في برنامج العمل وما قيمة التكلفة لهذه البنود

ما افعله الآن هو فرض مود واسميه price مثلا وليكن هذا المورد material واعتبر ال unit price=1 واضع قيمة البند في خانة ال budget unit وهكذا واعمل baseline 
وفي نفس الخانة اضع فيمة الcost وبذلك في baseline total budget cost column =total price & budget total cost column =cost
,ولكن لا أريد أفعل ذلك لاني عندما اريد بعمل update سوف لا تتغير قيم عمود الprice حتى لو تم تغير تاريخ البند وتم تأخيره
اعتذر على الاطالة


----------



## garary (27 ديسمبر 2010)

هل يمكن عمل مخطط الجودة فى البريمافيرا


----------



## walidkhlil55 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وبعد أذن المهندس : أحمد 

شكرا على الرد لكن انا مش عارفة ازاي احمل الصورة بتاعة المشكلة بتاعتي
ودلوقتي عندي سؤال آخر

Upload price & cost for each activity in my program

يعني ما اقصده هو انني اريد تحيل السعر كل بند كما في جدول الكميات والعقد المتفق عليه (price)
وتحميل التكلفة كما تم حسابها قبل اضافة نسبة الربح والمصروفات الادراية (cost)
واريد ان بعد الانتهاء من عمل البرنامج و تحميل السعر والتكلفة وعمل الجدولة
اريد ان اعرف ما المتوقع income & outcome monthly
يعني ما قيمة الفاتورة في الشهر القادم التي سوف اقدمها للclinet اذا انجزت هذه البنود كما في برنامج العمل وما قيمة التكلفة لهذه البنود

ما افعله الآن هو فرض مود واسميه price مثلا وليكن هذا المورد material واعتبر ال unit price=1 واضع قيمة البند في خانة ال budget unit وهكذا واعمل baseline 
وفي نفس الخانة اضع فيمة الcost وبذلك في baseline total budget cost column =total price & budget total cost column =cost
,ولكن لا أريد أفعل ذلك لاني عندما اريد بعمل update سوف لا تتغير قيم عمود الprice حتى لو تم تغير تاريخ البند وتم تأخيره
اعتذر على الاطالة


----------



## walidkhlil55 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

لأ اعتقد سوف يحدث فى price مما حدث اولا
1- لأن هذا السعر المناقصة كما تفضلت
2- ان التأخير فى البدء لا يؤثر فى التكلفة ألا اذ افترضت حدوث تغير فى سعر المورد مع تغير المدة ( unit/price1(


----------



## Elassal (29 ديسمبر 2010)

garary قال:


> هل يمكن عمل مخطط الجودة فى البريمافيرا



يعني ايه مخطط الجودة ( quality plan ) ؟؟؟
البرنامج مش حيقول لا لكن انت لازم تقيم ان كان عندك خطوات مرتبطة ببعضها و لا لا و ان كنت تقدر توفر متطلبات الجدول الزمني من مدد و علاقات و مدي الاستفادة منها .


----------



## alaa.m (29 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكر أخى العزيز أخمد العسال وندعوا لة بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## garary (29 ديسمبر 2010)

Elassal قال:


> يعني ايه مخطط الجودة ( quality plan ) ؟؟؟
> البرنامج مش حيقول لا لكن انت لازم تقيم ان كان عندك خطوات مرتبطة ببعضها و لا لا و ان كنت تقدر توفر متطلبات الجدول الزمني من مدد و علاقات و مدي الاستفادة منها .



اخى الكريم 
نعم ( quality plan) 
كيفية اعداده لمشاريع المقاولات
هل من توضيح مشكورا


----------



## Elassal (30 ديسمبر 2010)

garary قال:


> اخى الكريم
> نعم ( quality plan)
> كيفية اعداده لمشاريع المقاولات
> هل من توضيح مشكورا



اخي الكريم الquality plan ليس له علاقة وطيدة بالبريمافيرا اللهم الا نشاط او مجموعة بسيطة من الانشطة تذكر في الجدول الزمني عن مدة تحضير و تسليم و الموافقة عليها .
الquality plan هي كيفية تحكم و مراقبة مدير الجودة في المشروع لمستوي الجودة المطلوب حسب المواصفات الفنية للمشروع مثلا اي اكواد ستستخدم و اي اختبارات ستجري و هكذا فهي شئ متعلق كلية بالجودة .


----------



## garary (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم
هل من بعض البيانات التوضيحية لمخطط الجودة


----------



## مرتضى محمد فرج (30 ديسمبر 2010)

( ربنا لا تزغ فلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب ) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## abbcdd (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*عملية الربط بين الـ cm13 و الـ p6v7*

*المهندس أحمد العسال المحترم

أود أن أسألك سؤالاً عن عملية الربط بين الـ CM13 و الـ P6V7 ، فالمشكلة هي أنني لا أجد الخيار No Schedule مفعلاً عن الدخول إلى Schedule Tab

- و مرفق صورة من تفاصيل عملية الربط ، أرجو الإضطلاع والبيان إن أمكن؟

وشكراً جزيلاً لك.*


----------



## engsamerhozin (1 يناير 2011)

اذا كانت هناك علاقة fs بين نشاطين كيف اجعل النشاط الثانى يبدا فى نفس يوم انتهاء النشاط الاول


----------



## Elassal (2 يناير 2011)

engsamerhozin قال:


> اذا كانت هناك علاقة fs بين نشاطين كيف اجعل النشاط الثانى يبدا فى نفس يوم انتهاء النشاط الاول



هذا متوفر فقط في بريمافيرا 6 او ما شابهها و ليس بريمافيرا 3 .
و يستلزم هنا حساب مدة النشاط بالساعات و الذي يجب ان يكون مفعلا في التقويم الذي تختاره .
.
.
.
و ان كنت لا احبذ هذا لاني اعتقد ان هذه القة في الحسابات ليست متوفرة في مجال المقاولات .


----------



## Elassal (2 يناير 2011)

eng_nadia قال:


> شكرا على الرد لكن انا مش عارفة ازاي احمل الصورة بتاعة المشكلة بتاعتي
> ودلوقتي عندي سؤال آخر
> upload price & cost for each activity in my program​
> يعني ما اقصده هو انني اريد تحيل السعر كل بند كما في جدول الكميات والعقد المتفق عليه (price)
> ...



ارسلت رد علي الخاص ارجو الاطلاع و الرد .


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## المهندسه هديل (5 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل احمد العسال 
لدي سؤال من فضلكم 
في بريمافيرا 3 هناك خاصية cell fill وهي مفيدة جدا لي واستخدمها بالذات حينما اريد عمل كوبي لبعض الخواص في الفعاليات كأن اعطي مجموعة من الفعاليات نفس الاكتفيتي كود مثلا ، ما اريد السؤال عنه بالنسبة لبريمافيرا 6 وبالذات 6.7 هل هناك مثل هذه الخاصية وأين بالذات لو سمحت ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## impire (6 يناير 2011)

*upload price & cost for each activity in my program*



Elassal قال:


> ارسلت رد علي الخاص ارجو الاطلاع و الرد .


 
عزيزي المهندس أحمد أرجو نشر الرد الخاص بموضوع الـ "upload price & cost for each activity in my program" لتعم الفائدة ...
وجزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## سماتش (6 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
انا مبتديء في العمل مع p6 و عسي الا يضيق صدركم بهذه الاسئلة التي اعتقد انها بالنسبة للمستوي الذي اراه ساذجة جدا
ارسل لي مهندس التخطيط ثلاث ملفات لمشروع p6  
1- ملف المشروع الاصلي و المخطط في 1/3/2010 و المشروع بدأ في 6/5/2010
2- ملف المشروع المحدث في 30/9/2010
3- ملف المشروع المحدث في 30/11/2010
و الان اريد ان اعمل تحديث للمشروع علي جهازي و الذي من المفروض انه لا يوجد عليه أي ملف للمشروع
اولا انا عندي اشكال في فهم شيء معين الا و هو عندما اقوم بتخطيط مشروع ما و ابدأ في عمل التحديث و اجعل هذا المشروع المخطط هو baseline  و اجري عملية التحديث :
هل يعتبر المشروع المحدث مشروع جديد ؟
بمعني انه هل يوجد عندي الان ملفان لمشروع مخطط و اخر لمشروع محدث ؟
و كيف افتح المشروع الاصلي (المخطط ) ؟
اذا عملت للمشروع المحدث export  و نقلته الي جهاز اخر هل يلزم وجود الملف الاصلي (المخطط ) لعمل تحديث جديد و هل هنا ايضا يجب ان اعمل baseline جديد وفي هذه الحاله هل يكون هو المشروع الذي يحتوي علي اخر تحديث ام يكون الملف الاصلي ؟
1- هل لو عملت import  لكل هذه الملفات الذي ارسلها لي مهندس التخطيط سيحدث تعارض بينها ؟
2- ايا من هذه الملفات يجب ان يكون baseline  بالنسبة لي ؟
تم الاستغناء عن عدة انشطة من المشروع 
اذا اردت ان احذف هذه الانشطة هل احذفها من المشروع الاصلي ام من اخر مشروع محدث


----------



## عمر الفاروق (6 يناير 2011)

مرتضى محمد فرج قال:


> ( ربنا لا تزغ فلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب ) صدق الله العظيم


*


الاخ العزيز يرجي عدم وضع الايات القرانية الا مشكلة بعلامات التشكيل مع وضع رقم الأية - واسم السورة طبقا لتعليمات ادارة الملتقي ....
ولك خالص الشكر

الاشراف*


----------



## ابوعمر النووى (6 يناير 2011)

*ممكن*



Elassal قال:


> هذا متوفر فقط في بريمافيرا 6 او ما شابهها و ليس بريمافيرا 3 .
> و يستلزم هنا حساب مدة النشاط بالساعات و الذي يجب ان يكون مفعلا في التقويم الذي تختاره .
> .
> .
> ...



المهندس العسال بالنسبة للسؤال ده 
اذا كانت هناك علاقة fs بين نشاطين كيف اجعل النشاط الثانى يبدا فى نفس يوم انتهاء النشاط الاول

مش ممكن اعمل علاقة F.S مع Lag -1 يوم . فيبدأ النشاط التالى فى اخر يوم من النشاط الاول 
هذا تخيلى للموضوع 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## safys (6 يناير 2011)

*الى المهندس العسال*



impire قال:


> عزيزي المهندس أحمد أرجو نشر الرد الخاص بموضوع الـ "upload price & cost for each activity in my program" لتعم الفائدة ...
> وجزاك الله خيرا ...



المهندس العسال 
بضم صوتى لصوت المهندس impire بخصوص موضوع 
upload price & cost for each activity in my
لاننا كلنا عندنا نفس مشكلة المهندسة نادية فى هذا الموضوع 
ياريت تعرض لنا شرح الموضوع ده بالتفصيل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سماتش (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
انا مبتديء في العمل مع p6 و عسي الا يضيق صدركم بهذه الاسئلة التي اعتقد انها بالنسبة للمستوي الذي اراه ساذجة جدا
ارسل لي مهندس التخطيط ثلاث ملفات لمشروع p6 
1- ملف المشروع الاصلي و المخطط في 1/3/2010 و المشروع بدأ في 6/5/2010
2- ملف المشروع المحدث في 30/9/2010
3- ملف المشروع المحدث في 30/11/2010
و الان اريد ان اعمل تحديث للمشروع علي جهازي و الذي من المفروض انه لا يوجد عليه أي ملف للمشروع
اولا انا عندي اشكال في فهم شيء معين الا و هو عندما اقوم بتخطيط مشروع ما و ابدأ في عمل التحديث و اجعل هذا المشروع المخطط هو baseline و اجري عملية التحديث :
هل يعتبر المشروع المحدث مشروع جديد ؟
بمعني انه هل يوجد عندي الان ملفان لمشروع مخطط و اخر لمشروع محدث ؟
و كيف افتح المشروع الاصلي (المخطط ) ؟
اذا عملت للمشروع المحدث export و نقلته الي جهاز اخر هل يلزم وجود الملف الاصلي (المخطط ) لعمل تحديث جديد و هل هنا ايضا يجب ان اعمل baseline جديد وفي هذه الحاله هل يكون هو المشروع الذي يحتوي علي اخر تحديث ام يكون الملف الاصلي ؟
1- هل لو عملت import لكل هذه الملفات الذي ارسلها لي مهندس التخطيط سيحدث تعارض بينها ؟
2- ايا من هذه الملفات يجب ان يكون baseline بالنسبة لي ؟
تم الاستغناء عن عدة انشطة من المشروع 
اذا اردت ان احذف هذه الانشطة هل احذفها من المشروع الاصلي ام من اخر مشروع محدث


----------



## Elassal (8 يناير 2011)

سماتش قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> انا مبتديء في العمل مع p6 و عسي الا يضيق صدركم بهذه الاسئلة التي اعتقد انها بالنسبة للمستوي الذي اراه ساذجة جدا
> ارسل لي مهندس التخطيط ثلاث ملفات لمشروع p6
> 1- ملف المشروع الاصلي و المخطط في 1/3/2010 و المشروع بدأ في 6/5/2010
> ...



اولا اهلا و سهلا بك في عالم البريمافيرا 


1- اولا بالنسبة للسؤال الاول فان أصح الخطوات الواجب اتباعها هو ما يلي اخذ نسخة من الbaseline و بدء عمل التحديث عليها و اخذ نسخة أخري و وضعها كbaseline للتحديث .
بمعني انه يجب ان تكون هناك نسخة من الcontract baseline 

- لو لم تحدد baseline فلن يكون هناك مشروع اخر يمكن فتح المعلومات الخاصة به لانك لو حددت اي مشروع كbasline فلن يمكنك فتحه علي حدة .

- لو حددت baseline لمشروع فانك عندما تقوم بعمل export فأنه يخرج به و لا تحتاج الي شئ اخر .

2- لن بحدث تعارض .

3- يجب ان يكون المشروع الاساسي هو الbaseline و يمكن وضع baseline ثاني التحديث الاول .

4- لو تم حذف انشطة يجب النظر إذا كان قبل البداية فيتم التغيير و دراسة تاثير هذا علي الجدول الزمني .
أما أذا كان هذا الاتفاق بعد البداية فيجب عمل revised schedule .

لا داعي لاعادة الاسئلة انا بشوفها لما اقدر و اجاوب عليها .


----------



## Elassal (8 يناير 2011)

safys قال:


> المهندس العسال
> بضم صوتى لصوت المهندس impire بخصوص موضوع
> upload price & cost for each activity in my
> لاننا كلنا عندنا نفس مشكلة المهندسة نادية فى هذا الموضوع
> ...



انا بعتلها اطلب التواصل عشان افهم مشكلتها اكتر لكن عموما اوعدكم بشرح عام للموضوع ده و حفضل محتاج للتواصل مع كل واحد عنده مشكلة لان كل مشكلة و ليها حل و انا ما بحبش الاجابات العامة عشان محدش يعمل حاجة تؤدي الي مشكلة في شغله .
زي ما انا بكره البرامج اللي بتجيبب فتاوي علي الهواء و كل واحد يفسر زي ما هو عايز من غير ما يعرف ده صح و لا غلط . اسف علي الخروج عن الموضوع .


----------



## Elassal (8 يناير 2011)

ابوعمر النووى قال:


> المهندس العسال بالنسبة للسؤال ده
> اذا كانت هناك علاقة fs بين نشاطين كيف اجعل النشاط الثانى يبدا فى نفس يوم انتهاء النشاط الاول
> 
> مش ممكن اعمل علاقة F.S مع Lag -1 يوم . فيبدأ النشاط التالى فى اخر يوم من النشاط الاول
> ...



الnegative lag ممنوع .... لا ده محرم لانه يسبب مشكلة في الupdate او في الEOT .


----------



## walidkhlil55 (8 يناير 2011)

عناية المهندس : أحمد العسال اولا الف شكر على التواصل
ثانيابالنسبة لسؤال سماتش
هل يتم اعتبار تاريخ المخطط هو تاريخ البدء الأصلى ام تاريخ المخطط 
اذا اخذا التاريخ المخطط ومعاملته ك basline
فأىتحديث اخذه كمشروع in progress
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (8 يناير 2011)

walidkhlil55 قال:


> عناية المهندس : أحمد العسال اولا الف شكر على التواصل
> ثانيابالنسبة لسؤال سماتش
> هل يتم اعتبار تاريخ المخطط هو تاريخ البدء الأصلى ام تاريخ المخطط
> اذا اخذا التاريخ المخطط ومعاملته ك basline
> ...



علي حسب الحالة لو التاخير متفق عليه و تم اخذ EOT به فيجب تغيير بداية الbaseline أما إذا لم يتفق عليه فيجب ان يظهر التأخير حتي يتم الفصل فيها بالمطالبات .

- ماذا تقصد باي مشروع in progrss ؟
التحديث هو التحديث لن يتغير لانه تواريخ واقعية لا تتغير .


----------



## سماتش (8 يناير 2011)

اشكرك جدا م العسال و اعتذر عن التكرار و ان شاء الله ساحاول تجربة ما تفضلت به و لنا لقاء قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng.A1 (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اولا شكرا على الموضوع الفوق ممتاز ده
ثانيا ليا سؤال .. لو سمحت ياهندسه في p6
إزاي اقفل مشروع مفتوح ؟؟
أنا بروح على قايمة file ..close all
هل فيه طريقة تانيه لإغلاق كل مشروع على حده
وشكرا


----------



## walidkhlil55 (8 يناير 2011)

الف شكر مهندس احمد العسال


----------



## كروش المهندس (9 يناير 2011)

سؤالى هوا على base line اريد شرح ملخص عليه وكيف بامكانى توضيح ال base line والانشطه المحققه فعليا فى جدول واحد . وشكرا


----------



## engsamerhozin (9 يناير 2011)

لماذا عند عمل ابديت لمشروع يقوم data date بترحيل زمن الانشطة اللتى لم تبدا بعد و هل هناك طريقة لمنع هذا الاسلوب حتى يتسنى معرفة البداية المخططة للنشاط


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (10 يناير 2011)

engsamerhozin قال:


> لماذا عند عمل ابديت لمشروع يقوم data date بترحيل زمن الانشطة اللتى لم تبدا بعد و هل هناك طريقة لمنع هذا الاسلوب حتى يتسنى معرفة البداية المخططة للنشاط


السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز....
عندما تقوم بعمل update فإن البرنامج يقوم بترحيل جميع الفعاليات التي لم تبدء بعد حسب تسلسلها في شبكة الفعاليات ألى التواريخ التي بعد الـdata date , و ذلك ناتج عن أن البرنامج يقوم بأعتبار أن تاريخ الـdata date هو التاريخ الحالي و ما لم يبدء بعد من الأنشطة (أنشطة ليس لها بدايات فعلية) سيتم البدء فيها لاحقا أو في المستقبل بعد الـdata date . 
لذلك في حالة التخطيط لمشروع ما , يجب أن تكون تواريخ جميع الفعاليات أو الأنشطة بعد الـdata date .
السلام عليكم​


----------



## engsamerhozin (10 يناير 2011)

*الابديت*

ماذا لو وضعت الزمن الفعلى لبداية النشاط و عملت ابديت فتن الdata date يقوم بترحيل زمن انتهاء النشاط و هذا خطا فلو ان النشاط بدايتة الفعلية 1 اكتوبر و نهايتة المبكرة 9 اكتوبر و عمل schedule ب data date عند 1 اكتوبر فانة يقوم بترحيل زمن النهاية المبكرة للنشاط الى 15 اكتوبر لماذا


----------



## walidkhlil55 (10 يناير 2011)

engsamerhozin قال:


> ماذا لو وضعت الزمن الفعلى لبداية النشاط و عملت ابديت فتن الdata date يقوم بترحيل زمن انتهاء النشاط و هذا خطا فلو ان النشاط بدايتة الفعلية 1 اكتوبر و نهايتة المبكرة 9 اكتوبر و عمل schedule ب data date عند 1 اكتوبر فانة يقوم بترحيل زمن النهاية المبكرة للنشاط الى 15 اكتوبر لماذا



أخى العزيز عليك مراحعة العلاقات بين الأنشطة وهذا النشاط وهل عليه اى قيود


----------



## Elassal (10 يناير 2011)

engsamerhozin قال:


> ماذا لو وضعت الزمن الفعلى لبداية النشاط و عملت ابديت فتن الdata date يقوم بترحيل زمن انتهاء النشاط و هذا خطا فلو ان النشاط بدايتة الفعلية 1 اكتوبر و نهايتة المبكرة 9 اكتوبر و عمل schedule ب data date عند 1 اكتوبر فانة يقوم بترحيل زمن النهاية المبكرة للنشاط الى 15 اكتوبر لماذا





walidkhlil55 قال:


> أخى العزيز عليك مراحعة العلاقات بين الأنشطة وهذا النشاط وهل عليه اى قيود



اعتقد أن الموضوع موضوع علاقات و lags و اعتقد ايضا ان النشاط عليه Neck .


----------



## Eng.A1 (10 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم
اولا شكرا على الموضوع الفوق ممتاز ده
ثانيا ليا سؤال .. لو سمحت ياهندسه في p6
إزاي اقفل مشروع مفتوح ؟؟
أنا بروح على قايمة file ..close all
هل فيه طريقة تانيه لإغلاق كل مشروع على حده
وشكرا*​


----------



## Elassal (10 يناير 2011)

eng.a1 قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> اولا شكرا على الموضوع الفوق ممتاز ده
> ثانيا ليا سؤال .. لو سمحت ياهندسه في p6
> إزاي اقفل مشروع مفتوح ؟؟
> ...



لا اعلم طريقة لغلق مشروع معين . و لكني اعيد فتح المشاريع التي احتاجها فقط .


----------



## المهندسه هديل (10 يناير 2011)

أخي الفاضل العسال 
ربما لم تنتبه الى سؤالي الذي طرحته 
هناك في بريمافيرا 3 خاصية fill cell
هل هناك ما يماثلها في بريمافيرا 6 او شيء مماثل يتيح نسخ ولصق بعض التفاصيل المتعلقة بالفعاليات بصورة جماعية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (11 يناير 2011)

المهندسه هديل قال:


> أخي الفاضل العسال
> ربما لم تنتبه الى سؤالي الذي طرحته
> هناك في بريمافيرا 3 خاصية fill cell
> هل هناك ما يماثلها في بريمافيرا 6 او شيء مماثل يتيح نسخ ولصق بعض التفاصيل المتعلقة بالفعاليات بصورة جماعية
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم,,,
خاصية fill cell في الـp3 تقابلها أو المماثل لها في الــp6 هي خاصية fill down و في إمكانك أن تشاهديها بعد ما تضغطي باليمين على الـcell المراد نسخها أو الذهاب الى edit .
السلام عليكم,,,​


----------



## سماتش (14 يناير 2011)

كيف انسخ مجموعة انشطة من مشروع قديم الي مشروع جديد بنفس ال id و نفس وقت التنفيذو بنفس العلاقات لكن طبعا من دون بداية فعلية او اي تواريخ


----------



## Elassal (15 يناير 2011)

سماتش قال:


> كيف انسخ مجموعة انشطة من مشروع قديم الي مشروع جديد بنفس ال id و نفس وقت التنفيذو بنفس العلاقات لكن طبعا من دون بداية فعلية او اي تواريخ



عملية النسخ بنفس الid متاحة طالما لم تكرر الانشطة في المشروع الجديد لكن بنفس وقت التنفيذ هذا يعتمد علي العلاقات الموجودة في المشروع الجديد .


----------



## engsamerhozin (15 يناير 2011)

هل يمكن شرح انواع الابديت لمشروع و كيفية استخدام data date


----------



## Elassal (15 يناير 2011)

engsamerhozin قال:


> هل يمكن شرح انواع الابديت لمشروع و كيفية استخدام data date



مش فاهم سؤالك !!!!!


----------



## م/احمد شاهين (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engsamerhozin (17 يناير 2011)

شرح الابديت يعنى ما هو انواع الابديت و انواع نسب الانجاز فى البرنامج و علاقتها بال data date


----------



## سماتش (18 يناير 2011)

في حالة بداية مشروع فعليا من دون برنامج زمني و بعد ذلك تم عمل البرنامج الزمني في هذه الحالة تواريخ البدايات الفعلية ستكون قبل تاريخ التخطيط للمشروع فهل يصلح عمل ذلك ام يجب تغيير تاريخ التخطيط لما قبل البدايات الفعلية


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (19 يناير 2011)

سماتش قال:


> في حالة بداية مشروع فعليا من دون برنامج زمني و بعد ذلك تم عمل البرنامج الزمني في هذه الحالة تواريخ البدايات الفعلية ستكون قبل تاريخ التخطيط للمشروع فهل يصلح عمل ذلك ام يجب تغيير تاريخ التخطيط لما قبل البدايات الفعلية


السلام عليكم
أعتقد أنه عليك أن تقوم بإدخال الفعاليات و عمل الروابط بين الفعاليات حسب طبيعة العمل و التخطيط , و أبتداء من تاريخ توقيع العقد حتى النهاية التعاقدية , و ذلك لتكوين جدول زمني baseline schedule يتم مقارنته بالجدول الذي يتم تحديثه , و هناك طريقة أخرى هي أن تقوم بعمل جدول زمني و تقوم بإدخال البدايات و النهايات الفعلية و نسب الإنجاز للأنشطة التي تم فيها إنجاز و تعمل update حتى التاريخ الذي تم فيه إنجاز و تعتبر أن هذا الجدول هو الـbaseline schedule للمشروع و تقوم بمقارنته بالـupdated schedule .
و أعتقد أن الطريقتين صح , و ما عليك إلا أن تتفق مع الأستشاري على أي من الطريقتين. على أن يتم مراعاة البدايات و النهايات التعاقدية في الـbaseline schedule في كلتا الحالتين.

السلام عليكم​


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ومشكورين للمجهود الطيب
فى الجدول الزمنى الذى بين يدى هناك رسالة تقول فى (التقرير) الذى يعطيه البرنامج وهو
Milestone Activities with invalid relationships
كانت هناك قيود على المايل ستون وازلتها وعملت F9 ولكن المسج لا زال على ما هو عليه
..
هل هناك حل لهذه المشكلة؟؟
وفقكم الله ومنورين


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (19 يناير 2011)

عندي مشروع تم برمجته و انا الان اود ان ابدأه من اوله علي ان استفيد من كل الانشطة الموجوده فيه و كل العلاقات و لكن اريد تغيير الوقت الكلي اللازم لاتمام النشاط و ايضا البدايات و النهايات الفعلية و بالرغم من اني جعلت جميع الانشطة ذات مدة تنفيذ تساوي صفر و حذفت علامة صح من علي كل تواريخ البداية و النهاية الفعلية الا اني اجد في wbs تواريخ بداية و نهاية لا استطيع حذفها (غير نشطة) في الاخير انا اريد ان ارجع بالبرنامج الي نقطة الصفر فقط انشطة ذات علاقات من دون اي مدد تنفيذ او تواريخ بدايات فعليه فماذا افعل


----------



## Elassal (20 يناير 2011)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ومشكورين للمجهود الطيب
> فى الجدول الزمنى الذى بين يدى هناك رسالة تقول فى (التقرير) الذى يعطيه البرنامج وهو
> Milestone Activities with invalid relationships
> ...



الموضوع بمنتهي البساطة يا باشمهندس ابو المقداد ان البرنامج بيقولك خلي بالك ان العلاقات ديه مش مقبولة بالنسبة له و ده حتلاقيه في بعض حالات زي الحالة التالية :
finish milestone : مش المفروض انها تاخذ علاقة FS حتي و إن كان ذلك لن يغير النتيجة لانك لو وضعت العلاقة مع الpredeccessor علاقة FF حتعطيك نفس النتيجة و بالتالي بالنسبة ليك الموضوع مش فارق لكن البرنامج بيقولك علي الاحسن .


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى العسال على التوضيح
وفعلا استفدنا من خبرتك


----------



## Elassal (20 يناير 2011)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> عندي مشروع تم برمجته و انا الان اود ان ابدأه من اوله علي ان استفيد من كل الانشطة الموجوده فيه و كل العلاقات و لكن اريد تغيير الوقت الكلي اللازم لاتمام النشاط و ايضا البدايات و النهايات الفعلية و بالرغم من اني جعلت جميع الانشطة ذات مدة تنفيذ تساوي صفر و حذفت علامة صح من علي كل تواريخ البداية و النهاية الفعلية الا اني اجد في wbs تواريخ بداية و نهاية لا استطيع حذفها (غير نشطة) في الاخير انا اريد ان ارجع بالبرنامج الي نقطة الصفر فقط انشطة ذات علاقات من دون اي مدد تنفيذ او تواريخ بدايات فعليه فماذا افعل



ممكن تبعتلي الملف


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (20 يناير 2011)

*شكرا مهندس العسال*

كما تري في البرنامج كل الاومنة تساوي صفر و بالرغم من ذلك يوجد مدة للمشروع و تواريخ بدايات


----------



## Elassal (20 يناير 2011)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> كما تري في البرنامج كل الاومنة تساوي صفر و بالرغم من ذلك يوجد مدة للمشروع و تواريخ بدايات



شكلي كده حاجي املصلك ودانك . 
ما تشتغلش من الشاشة يا باشمهندس
اعمل فلتر علي activity status و انت حتلاقي انشطة in progress & Completed

بالتوفيق .


----------



## Elassal (20 يناير 2011)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى العسال على التوضيح
> وفعلا استفدنا من خبرتك



يا باشمهندس انت جار و الجار اولي بالشفعة .

ربنا يهدينا جميعا سواء السبيل.


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (20 يناير 2011)

*مش لاقية*



Elassal قال:


> شكلي كده حاجي املصلك ودانك .
> ما تشتغلش من الشاشة يا باشمهندس
> اعمل فلتر علي activity status و انت حتلاقي انشطة in progress & Completed
> 
> بالتوفيق .



و الله يا باشمهندس مش لاقي فلتر اسمه activity status و مش لما اختار فلتر all activities المفروض تظهر كل الانشطة بلا استثناء


----------



## Elassal (22 يناير 2011)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> و الله يا باشمهندس مش لاقي فلتر اسمه activity status و مش لما اختار فلتر all activities المفروض تظهر كل الانشطة بلا استثناء



الفلتر موجود .
لكن انا اكتشفت ايه السبب . أولا انا اسف لاني كنت غلطان المشروع فعلا مفهوش اي نشاط شغال .
الموضوع انه بسبب العلاقات الموجودة فأنك تجد مدد للمشروع و كذلك مدد للwbs .


----------



## Elassal (22 يناير 2011)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> و الله يا باشمهندس مش لاقي فلتر اسمه activity status و مش لما اختار فلتر all activities المفروض تظهر كل الانشطة بلا استثناء



الفلتر موجود .
عموما مفيش مشكلة بالنسبة للفلتر لاني اكتشفت اني كنت غلطان المشروع فعلا مفهوش اي نشاط شغال .

الموضوع ان العلاقات الموجودة بين الانشطة هي اللي خلت البرنامج له مدد و الWBS له مدد لكن المشروع لم يبدأ و ليس له اي actual date .


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (22 يناير 2011)

elassal قال:


> الفلتر موجود .
> عموما مفيش مشكلة بالنسبة للفلتر لاني اكتشفت اني كنت غلطان المشروع فعلا مفهوش اي نشاط شغال .
> 
> الموضوع ان العلاقات الموجودة بين الانشطة هي اللي خلت البرنامج له مدد و الwbs له مدد لكن المشروع لم يبدأ و ليس له اي actual date .



يعني يا باشمهندس لو ادخلت مدد للانشطة علي نفس العلاقات الموجودة حاليا يبقي مظبوط كده و لا ده يأثر علي البرنامج و يطلع نتائج خاطئة


----------



## Elassal (22 يناير 2011)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> يعني يا باشمهندس لو ادخلت مدد للانشطة علي نفس العلاقات الموجودة حاليا يبقي مظبوط كده و لا ده يأثر علي البرنامج و يطلع نتائج خاطئة



لو انت واثق ان التداخل بين الانشطة كما هو في السابق فسيكون صحيح و ان كنت لا أظن بما ان مدد الانشطة ستتغير .


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (22 يناير 2011)

elassal قال:


> لو انت واثق ان التداخل بين الانشطة كما هو في السابق فسيكون صحيح و ان كنت لا أظن بما ان مدد الانشطة ستتغير .



الاخ العزيز المهندس العسال 
ارجو الا اكون قد اثقلت عليك
لكن هل يوجد طريقة احذف بها جميع العلاقات بين الانشطة في خطوة واحدة حتي استفيد من كل هذا الكم من النشطة المكتوبة و ايضا wbs و خلافة


----------



## هلبوز (23 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس احمد العسال المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سؤالي لو ان عندي نشاط متقطع ينجز على مراحل كالاعمال الكهربائية مثلا في بداية المشروع ينفذ جزء منه ثم بعد فترة ينفذ الجزء الاخر وهكذا فهل استطيع تمثيله بنشاط واحد بوجود فجوة بحيث لا اجعله نشاطا واحدا ممتدا بفترة تنفيذ طويلة وغير حقيقية ولا اريد ان اجزءه الى عدة انشطة على مراحل ... افتونا مأجورين


----------



## بريمافيرا الجديد (23 يناير 2011)

كحل سريع
ممكن تعمل copy and paste للمشروع وهو هيسألك اذا كنت عايز معاك العلاقات وللا لأ


----------



## Elassal (23 يناير 2011)

هلبوز قال:


> الاخ المهندس احمد العسال المحترم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> سؤالي لو ان عندي نشاط متقطع ينجز على مراحل كالاعمال الكهربائية مثلا في بداية المشروع ينفذ جزء منه ثم بعد فترة ينفذ الجزء الاخر وهكذا فهل استطيع تمثيله بنشاط واحد بوجود فجوة بحيث لا اجعله نشاطا واحدا ممتدا بفترة تنفيذ طويلة وغير حقيقية ولا اريد ان اجزءه الى عدة انشطة على مراحل ... افتونا مأجورين



الحل الوحيد الذي اعرفه هو عمله كنشاط واحد طويل و لكن الموارد المحملة عليه يتم تحميلها بresource lag و لكن يجب عمل تحديث علي النشاط و كذلك علي الموارد و هي عملية سهلة لو كان نشاط واحد او عدد قليل و لكن ان كان عدد كبير..................


----------



## 4mamer (23 يناير 2011)

*مطلوب ضرورى الرد*

السؤال الاول 
1- عاوز اعرف ازاى اطلع كشف التدفقات النقديه من على بريمافيرا 6 
2- كمان انا جيت اطبع من على البريمافيرا 6 لاقيت ان الورق الى بيطلع بيكون فيه جزا من الجرانت تشارت بس مش كامل وبيطلع الجزا بتاع ااعمده كله كامل انا عاوز اعرف ازاى اطبع المف كله كامل بحيث تطبع كل الجرانت بس بسرعه ربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس (الله يجازيك خير ) (مصطفى عامر)


----------



## Elassal (24 يناير 2011)

4mamer قال:


> السؤال الاول
> 1- عاوز اعرف ازاى اطلع كشف التدفقات النقديه من على بريمافيرا 6
> 2- كمان انا جيت اطبع من على البريمافيرا 6 لاقيت ان الورق الى بيطلع بيكون فيه جزا من الجرانت تشارت بس مش كامل وبيطلع الجزا بتاع ااعمده كله كامل انا عاوز اعرف ازاى اطبع المف كله كامل بحيث تطبع كل الجرانت بس بسرعه ربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس (الله يجازيك خير ) (مصطفى عامر)



بالنسبة للسؤال الاول يوجد طريقتين :
1- استخدام resource usage spread sheet و طباعته . طبعا ستقوم بتطبيق مرشح ( filter) لاختيار التكاليف .
2- الدخول علي الresource assignment و إظهار التكاليف فقط و اخذ نسخة منها الي الاكسل .

بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني يمكنك التحكم فيما يتم طباعته من print setup --- options و كذلك التحكم في تاريخ بداية و نهاية الزمن من page setup .
يمكنك التحكم في الscale الخاص بالtime scale عن طريق عدسة التكبير و التصغير التي تظهر إذا وقفت بالماوس علي الtime scale .


----------



## هلبوز (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الرد السريع ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدى نشاطين علاقتهم SS ولكن تواريخ البداية مختلفة.. اطلعت على lag فوجدته صفر
هل هذا منطقى؟
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## محمد بيومى طه (25 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس احمد العسال المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مهندس مشروع بشركة فى سلطنة عمان انا لست متخصص فى التخطيط ولكنى محب لادارة المشاريع واتعلم البريمفيرا من فترة والحمد لله وصلت لمرحلة كويسة ولكن عندى سؤالين
السؤال الاول :
بعد ادخال الموارد له وتكلفة كل مورد وعدد ساعات كل مورد اريد تحديد تكلفة(budget cost) كل مورد فى النشاط وكذلك تحديد تكلفة النشاط ككل من خلال تكلفة الموارد حيث اننى ارى مشكلة وهى ان برنامج البريمفيرا يقوم بحساب تكلفة المورد داخل النشاط من خلال عدد ايام النشاطduration مضروب فى عدد ساعات عمل الموردremaining units/time مضروب فى تكلفة المورد فى الساعةprice/unit وارى ان ذلك ليس منطقيا لان على طول مدة اى نشاط العامل مثلا او المعدة لا يعمل طوال فترة النشاط duration ولذلك اتمنى الرد على فى هذا 
السؤال الثانى :
هناك طريقتين لتحديد ميزانية المشروع 

1-	top down budgeting 
2-	bottom up budgeting
كيف استطيع تحديد ميزانية المشروع بالطريقة الثانية اى اود بعد ادخال كل الانشطة بتعلقاتها من موارد ومواد ومعدات وهكذا كيف استطيع معرفة ميزانية كل نشاط لوحده وكذلك تكلفة ميزانية كل wbs كل على حده وكذلك تكلفة ميزانية المشروع


----------



## garary (25 يناير 2011)

كيفية حفظ الملف بصيغة pdf و ليس طباعته فمثلا ارسال الملف الي جهاز لا يوجد برنامج p6 فالمطلوب هو تحويل p6 الي pdf .


----------



## محمد بيومى طه (26 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس احمد العسال المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحمد لله توصلت لاجابة السؤال الثانى يتبقى السؤال الاول وإن كنت تريد مثال لتوضيح السؤال الاول هو اعمل فى مشروع من مرحلتين المرحلة الاولى خمس مبانى فمثلا نشاط القواعد مدته مثلا 15 يوم ومورد النجارين 20 عامل وتكلفة النجار فى اليوم الواحد 5 ريال عمانى ولكنه يعمل10 عمال من اجمالى ال20 عامل لمدة 6 ايام فقط من النشاط وينتقل باقى العمال للعمل لنشاط اخر فى مبنى اخر وهكذا


----------



## Elassal (26 يناير 2011)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدى نشاطين علاقتهم SS ولكن تواريخ البداية مختلفة.. اطلعت على lag فوجدته صفر
> هل هذا منطقى؟
> بارك الله فيكم جميعا



غير منطقي لو مفيش غير العلاقة ديه و مفيش اي constraint لو ممكن تبعت الملف و نحاول نحل المشكلة .


----------



## Elassal (26 يناير 2011)

garary قال:


> كيفية حفظ الملف بصيغة pdf و ليس طباعته فمثلا ارسال الملف الي جهاز لا يوجد برنامج p6 فالمطلوب هو تحويل p6 الي pdf .



يعني ايه و ليست طباعته ؟
انا معرفش غير انك ممكن تطبع علي الpdf من قائمة file-----print setup ---- choose the PDF 
و بعد هذا تطبع الملف علي PDF من الامر print .

لو مش هو ده اللي انت بتسأل عنه ارجو مزيد من التوضيح .


----------



## garary (26 يناير 2011)

elassal قال:


> يعني ايه و ليست طباعته ؟
> انا معرفش غير انك ممكن تطبع علي الpdf من قائمة file-----print setup ---- choose the pdf
> و بعد هذا تطبع الملف علي pdf من الامر print .
> 
> لو مش هو ده اللي انت بتسأل عنه ارجو مزيد من التوضيح .



شكرا اخى الكريم
المقصود هو كيفية تحويل الملف الى pdf على ان تكون طباعتة على لوحة a0


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى العسال
المشكلة انحلت كان هناك خطأ ما

شكرا لك


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (26 يناير 2011)

garary قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم
> المقصود هو كيفية تحويل الملف الى pdf على ان تكون طباعتة على لوحة a0


السلام عليكم,,,
أخي العزيز....
عند إرسال نسخة من الجدول الزمني الى شخص ليس لديه PRIMAVERA فإننا نقوم بتحويل هذا الجدول الى PDF , و لعمل ذلك نقوم بتركيب برنامج أسمه pdf creator , حيث يقوم هذا البرنامج بتركيب طابعة أفتراضية مهمتها تحويل النسخة المراد طباعتها على الPRIVAVERA الى PDF.

لذلك عندما تريد أن تحول الملف المراد طباعته الىPDF من خلال البرمافيرا , فإنه تقوم بطباعة الجدول الزمني من البرمافيرا على الطابعة الأفتراضية و عند هذا الإجراء يطلب منك البرنامج حفظ الملف المراد طباعته , فتقوم بطباعته (أي حفظه على الكومبيوتر).
أما أختيار A0 فذلك يتم عند أختيار الطابعة الأفتراضية و أختيار نوع الورق من برنامج الـPRIMVERA , مع العلم بأن هناك بعض برامج الـPDF CREATOR لا توفر طابعة تحتوي على نوع الورق A0 ,عندها عليك أن تشوف برنامج أخر.
و السلام عليكم,,,​


----------



## garary (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخى عاطف الشويهدي
سابحث عن البرنامج


----------



## Elassal (27 يناير 2011)

محمد بيومى طه قال:


> الاخ المهندس احمد العسال المحترم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الحمد لله توصلت لاجابة السؤال الثانى يتبقى السؤال الاول وإن كنت تريد مثال لتوضيح السؤال الاول هو اعمل فى مشروع من مرحلتين المرحلة الاولى خمس مبانى فمثلا نشاط القواعد مدته مثلا 15 يوم ومورد النجارين 20 عامل وتكلفة النجار فى اليوم الواحد 5 ريال عمانى ولكنه يعمل10 عمال من اجمالى ال20 عامل لمدة 6 ايام فقط من النشاط وينتقل باقى العمال للعمل لنشاط اخر فى مبنى اخر وهكذا



البرنامج يقوم بالحساب بالطريقة التي ذكرتها لانه يوزع الموارد خطيا ( linear ) و من اول يوم و لتفادي هذا يجب عمل resource lag و قد تحتاج الي منحني موارد resource curve في بعض الاحيان .
و لكن يجب ان تأخذ في الاعتبار انه يتعين عليك في هذه الحالة تحديث الموارد مورد مورد و هي عملية مرهقة جدا .


----------



## هلبوز (1 فبراير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل احمد العسال المحترم ... بعد التحية
سؤالي هو هل هناك علاقة بين نسب الانجاز duration ,units ,Physical بحيث اذا اعتمدت على واحدة تتغير البقية اوتوماتيكيا ام انك تعتمد على واحدة فقط ام يتم تغيير كل واحدة manualy لانني لاحظت انني اغير الوحدات وفيها نسب انجاز لكن تبقى الديوريشن صفر بالمائة ؟؟؟ ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت السؤال ... مع محبتي


----------



## محمد بيومى طه (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس احمد
أولا ندعو الله عز وجل بحماية مصر والامة العربية من الفرقة والشتات واللهم وحدنا ولا تفرقنا
اسف لو تقات عليك بس عندى استفسار ياريت تشرح ولو باختصار كيف اعمل ال resource lag الخاص بمورد ما لنشاط ما
اما بالنسبة ل resource curve انا حاولت اتعامل معه واعدل فيه بس مش عارف اللى عملته صح ولا غلط هناك نسبة مقسمة فهل النسبة دى معناه عدد العمال فى الفترة دى من النشاط من نسبة عدد العمال الكلية طول فترة النشاط.
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هلبوز (6 فبراير 2011)

الاخ احمد المحترم 
شكلك مشغول هاليومين بالسياسة 
ربنا يفرج على الامة ويصلح حالها واحوالها
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## سماتش (25 فبراير 2011)

اتساءل يا شباب عن كيفية وضع فترة توقف لمدة معينة علي كامل المشروع و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Elassal (27 فبراير 2011)

هلبوز قال:


> الاخ الفاضل احمد العسال المحترم ... بعد التحية
> سؤالي هو هل هناك علاقة بين نسب الانجاز duration ,units ,Physical بحيث اذا اعتمدت على واحدة تتغير البقية اوتوماتيكيا ام انك تعتمد على واحدة فقط ام يتم تغيير كل واحدة manualy لانني لاحظت انني اغير الوحدات وفيها نسب انجاز لكن تبقى الديوريشن صفر بالمائة ؟؟؟ ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت السؤال ... مع محبتي



لا يوجد علاقة
و الاعتماد يجب ان يكون علي واحدة فقط و بالنسبة لي افضل الduration مع ربطها عمليا مع physical بمعني اني اضع نسبة الانجاز علي ما تم انجازه من عمل و ليس علي ما فات من مدة.


----------



## Elassal (27 فبراير 2011)

محمد بيومى طه قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس احمد
> أولا ندعو الله عز وجل بحماية مصر والامة العربية من الفرقة والشتات واللهم وحدنا ولا تفرقنا
> اسف لو تقات عليك بس عندى استفسار ياريت تشرح ولو باختصار كيف اعمل ال resource lag الخاص بمورد ما لنشاط ما
> اما بالنسبة ل resource curve انا حاولت اتعامل معه واعدل فيه بس مش عارف اللى عملته صح ولا غلط هناك نسبة مقسمة فهل النسبة دى معناه عدد العمال فى الفترة دى من النشاط من نسبة عدد العمال الكلية طول فترة النشاط.
> شكرا جزيلا


يمكن وضع الlag عن طريق الوقوف في خانة الموارد و الضغط علي customize resource columns ثم إظهار الoriginal lags هذا في P6 .
النسبة هي نسبة المورد في الوحدة الزمنية بالنسبة للنشاط كله يعني لو عندك نشاط مدته 30 يوم بالتالي لو الوحدة الزمنية عندك 30/20 = 1.5 يوم. لو وضعت في اول وحدة زمنية 12% يكون نصيب ال1.5 يوم دول 12% من الكمية الكلية من المورد


----------



## Elassal (27 فبراير 2011)

سماتش قال:


> اتساءل يا شباب عن كيفية وضع فترة توقف لمدة معينة علي كامل المشروع و لكم جزيل الشكر


لا اعتقد ان العدد الكلي للأنشطة الحالية يتعدي 10% . يجب وضع توقف لهم . أما ما لم يبدأ فليس هناك حاجة الي ذلك لانه سيتأخر بطبيعة الحال.


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (27 فبراير 2011)

اولا حمد الله علي سلامتك
ثانيا هل معني ذلك ان اعمل suspend لكل الانشطة التي تأثرت بالتوقف


----------



## سماتش (27 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك جدا اخي العسال


----------



## Elassal (28 فبراير 2011)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> اولا حمد الله علي سلامتك
> ثانيا هل معني ذلك ان اعمل suspend لكل الانشطة التي تأثرت بالتوقف


الله يسلمك و عقبال استقرار مصر و كل الدول العربية 
يعني الsuspend او التوقف لن يكون إلا لأنشطة بالفعل عليها نسبة إنجاز و ليس التي انتهت او التي لم تبدأ .


----------



## محمددهب (6 مارس 2011)

كيف يمكن الربط بين اكثر من مشروع في برامج البرايموفيرا بحكم ان آلياتي محدوده وأريد البدأ بأكثر من مشروع

:87:


----------



## محمد الحسينى محمود (6 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس احمد العسال .
انا اعمل فى شركة مقاولات فى مجال ادارة المشروعات فوجدت ان المشروعات الموجودة على برنامج p3 وانا دراستى فى برنامج p6 فكيف يمكن الانتقال او التحويل من برنامج بريمافيرا p3 الى بريمافيرا p6 .


----------



## Elassal (8 مارس 2011)

محمددهب قال:


> كيف يمكن الربط بين اكثر من مشروع في برامج البرايموفيرا بحكم ان آلياتي محدوده وأريد البدأ بأكثر من مشروع
> 
> :87:



مش فاهم يعني ايه آلياتك محدودة و تريد البدأ بأكثر من مشروع؟


----------



## Elassal (8 مارس 2011)

محمد الحسينى محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس احمد العسال .
> انا اعمل فى شركة مقاولات فى مجال ادارة المشروعات فوجدت ان المشروعات الموجودة على برنامج p3 وانا دراستى فى برنامج p6 فكيف يمكن الانتقال او التحويل من برنامج بريمافيرا p3 الى بريمافيرا p6 .



الموضوع ده صعب جدا و شرحة يطول لو كانت البرامج محملة بالموارد ممكن تبعتلي الملفات و انا اعملها لك 
البريد الالكتروني موجود في أول صفحة من المشاركة


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
م. احمد اخبارك ياباشا ؟
عندي سؤاال رهييييب مش هيحله الا انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عندي انشطه عليها اكثر من resource عاوز اظهر كل resource بكمياته المستقله ومش عارف اعمل فلتر بكده 
والفلتر بيجيب كل الموارد الموجوده ع النشاط ....
2- لماذا في الفلتر لا يظهر resource dictionary للاختيار منه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والسلام ختاااام


----------



## سماتش (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هل يمكن ان احدد تاريخ بداية و نهاية العمل المتوقع لاي نشاط بعد ثلاثة شهور مثلا و النهاية بعد ذلك بمدة محددة دون ان اعمل علاقة لربط النشاط بانشطة سابقة و في هذه الحالة هل اضع تاريخ لانتهاء النشاط (fished) ام يفضل ان اضع تاريخ النهاية المتوقع(exp finsh)


----------



## Elassal (10 مارس 2011)

سماتش قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> هل يمكن ان احدد تاريخ بداية و نهاية العمل المتوقع لاي نشاط بعد ثلاثة شهور مثلا و النهاية بعد ذلك بمدة محددة دون ان اعمل علاقة لربط النشاط بانشطة سابقة و في هذه الحالة هل اضع تاريخ لانتهاء النشاط (fished) ام يفضل ان اضع تاريخ النهاية المتوقع(exp finsh)



القاعدة العامة لا لان التخطيط مبني علي العلاقات و أستخدام الexpected finish خطأ لانه constraint و يجب ان يكون حسب العقد و هذا النوع بالذات مرفوض لانه يسبب مشاكل في عملية التحديث 
و لكن ممكن تبعتلي الحالة بالتفصيل و أقولك علي حلها ان شاء الله.


----------



## سماتش (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الحالة بالضبط انه يوجد اجزاء من المشروع منفصلة تماما عن باقي الاجزاء ففعلا لا يوجد بينها و بين الاجزاء الاخري اي علاقة تنفيذية مباشرة و غير متوقفين علي بعض بأي صورة من الصور فقط تم تحديد تواريخ البداية لكل جزء منها طبقا لظروف وقت المشروع و امكانية الشركة و لكل جزء منهم وقت معين يجب ان تنتهي فيه ( اي ان مدة التنفيذ لكل نشاط داخل هذه الاجزاء معلوم جيدا ) لنكون في هامش الامان بالنسبة لوقت المشروع اي انه يوجد علاقات داخلية لكل الانشطة داخل كل جزء لكن الجزء ككل لا يوجد علاقه بينه و بين الاجزاء الاخري 
يا رب اكون قدرت اوصل المشكلة


----------



## Elassal (11 مارس 2011)

سماتش قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحالة بالضبط انه يوجد اجزاء من المشروع منفصلة تماما عن باقي الاجزاء ففعلا لا يوجد بينها و بين الاجزاء الاخري اي علاقة تنفيذية مباشرة و غير متوقفين علي بعض بأي صورة من الصور فقط تم تحديد تواريخ البداية لكل جزء منها طبقا لظروف وقت المشروع و امكانية الشركة و لكل جزء منهم وقت معين يجب ان تنتهي فيه ( اي ان مدة التنفيذ لكل نشاط داخل هذه الاجزاء معلوم جيدا ) لنكون في هامش الامان بالنسبة لوقت المشروع اي انه يوجد علاقات داخلية لكل الانشطة داخل كل جزء لكن الجزء ككل لا يوجد علاقه بينه و بين الاجزاء الاخري
> يا رب اكون قدرت اوصل المشكلة



هل هناك علاقات موارد بين الاجزاء و بعضها ؟ و لو تاخر جزء من الاجزاء التي بدأت بدري هل ستؤخر الاجزاء الاخري ؟
قد لا يكون هناك علاقة تسلسل عملي و لكن يمكن ان يكون هناك علاقة موارد.


----------



## سماتش (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لا يوجد علاقات موارد بين الاجزاء و بعضها ، و لا تتأخر هذه الاجزاء بالاجزاء التي بدات بدري فقط يجب ان ينتهي اخر جزء منها قبل نهاية المشروع او مع نهايته


----------



## Elassal (12 مارس 2011)

سماتش قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لا يوجد علاقات موارد بين الاجزاء و بعضها ، و لا تتأخر هذه الاجزاء بالاجزاء التي بدات بدري فقط يجب ان ينتهي اخر جزء منها قبل نهاية المشروع او مع نهايته



اصل الفكرة كلمة يجب معناها ان في إلزام و بالتالي هو ده اللي حيحدد العلاقة .
انا اسف علي الاطالة لكن مقدرش ادي نصيحة من غير ما اعرف ملابسات الموضوع . و تاني بقولك يا ريت تقدر تبعت البرنامج عشان توفر وقتك و وقتي.


----------



## سماتش (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا في كل الاحوال كنت هابعت لك البرنامج لان دي اول مره اعمل برنامج كامل (اتمني ان اكمله يعني) و كان من الطبيعي ان اخد رايك لانه يهمني لابعد حد لكن كنت منتظر اوصل لمرحله معينة عامة انا ارسلت لك البرنامج علي الميلات بتاعتك و شاكر جدا جدا اهتمامك


----------



## سماتش (13 مارس 2011)

عزيزي المهندس العسال
نصحتني باستخدام Constraint جميل 
لكن ما الفرق في Constraint بين primary و secondary داخل constraint


----------



## Elassal (14 مارس 2011)

سماتش قال:


> عزيزي المهندس العسال
> نصحتني باستخدام Constraint جميل
> لكن ما الفرق في Constraint بين primary و secondary داخل constraint



يعني ممكن تحط 2 constraint بدل واحدة.


----------



## المهندم (26 مارس 2011)

كيف حالكم يا باشمهندسين

عندي سؤال .. أنا عملت الجودول الزمني تمام .. و دخلت الأسعار لكل نشاط من المقايسة عشان اطلع التدفق النقدي اللي طلبه الاستشاري .. و الان عاوز اتابع المشروع و اعمل تقرير داخلي للشركة .. و مش عارف كان مخطط يتصرف كام علي كل بند و معنديش وقت اعمل تحليل للبنود . .. فافترضت اني هخصم الربح 20 في المية من كل بند .. و بكده يكون عندي الCash OutFlow
هل الطريقة دي تعتبر صحيحة .. لاني عاوز اتابع المشروع بطريقة Earned Value و اجيب الPlanned Value و ال Earned Value و Actual cost

ازاي ممكن بعد ما عملت Resource و حملته لكل النشاطات و حملت عليه تكلفة البنود .. اعمل نشاط تاني بنفس القيمة و مخصوم منه ال 20 % الربح ... بس ما يجمعش القييمتين و يحسب مجموعهم هما قيمة المشروع ؟

هل فيه فلترة للموارد أو أي طريقة


----------



## سماتش (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## osz (10 أبريل 2011)

*-ما الفرق بين Base Lineوال Master plan*

1-ما الفرق بين Base Lineوال Master plan

2- وما دور مهندس التخطيط في شركة استشاري ادارة مشاريع
اعتقد ان مهمته تحديد ال mile stones والاشراف على 
لكن عند الاطلاع على خدمات الشركة والوصف الوظيفي
كان من ضمنها اعداد الMaster plan ؟؟
كيف يحدد الاستشاري الموارد لعدد من المقاولين في مشروع واحد مقسم عليهم ؟؟!


----------



## Elassal (14 أبريل 2011)

المهندم قال:


> كيف حالكم يا باشمهندسين
> 
> عندي سؤال .. أنا عملت الجودول الزمني تمام .. و دخلت الأسعار لكل نشاط من المقايسة عشان اطلع التدفق النقدي اللي طلبه الاستشاري .. و الان عاوز اتابع المشروع و اعمل تقرير داخلي للشركة .. و مش عارف كان مخطط يتصرف كام علي كل بند و معنديش وقت اعمل تحليل للبنود . .. فافترضت اني هخصم الربح 20 في المية من كل بند .. و بكده يكون عندي الCash OutFlow
> هل الطريقة دي تعتبر صحيحة .. لاني عاوز اتابع المشروع بطريقة Earned Value و اجيب الPlanned Value و ال Earned Value و Actual cost
> ...



أنت قلت ان معندكش وقت و بالتالي يجب ان ترضي بما صنعت و هو كمبدا ليس خطأ و لكنه كذلك ليس بالدقة الكافية.
بالنسبة لموضوع عملية المقارنة فيه طريقتين :
1- إضافة مورد تاني و ليس نشاط و تستخدم الفلاتر و انت بتخرج النتائج .
2- تعمل نسخة ثانية من المشروع و يكون عليها القيمة بعد الخصم و تعمل التحديث عن طريق export و import و تقارن و تطلع النتائج و ان كانت الطريقة الاولي اسهل.


----------



## Elassal (14 أبريل 2011)

osz قال:


> 1-ما الفرق بين Base Lineوال Master plan
> 
> 2- وما دور مهندس التخطيط في شركة استشاري ادارة مشاريع
> اعتقد ان مهمته تحديد ال mile stones والاشراف على
> ...



الmaster schedule هو أول جدول زمني مفصل للمشروع و محمل بالموارد و يكون الactual بصفر .
الbaseline هو الجدول الزمني للمشروع الذي يتم مقارنة التحديث به خلال فترات المشروع و قد يكون الmaster schedule في بداية المشروع او الrevised schedule او الrecovery schedule .

2- الموضوع ده واسع قوي و كل شركة علي حسب حجمها و قوتها . في شركات مشي حالك زي شركات التمويل العقاري و في شركات كبيرة في مشاريع ضخمة و كل واحد حسب أمكانياته.


----------



## المهندم (16 أبريل 2011)

مهندس العسال .. جزاك الله ألف خير .. فعلا هو ده الحل .. و كلني اخترت الطريقة الثانية ان شاء الله


----------



## osz (18 أبريل 2011)

يعني الbaseline كمان اللي هو هيبقى التارجت بعد كده برده محمل بالموارد صح ؟


----------



## ahmed2113724 (4 مايو 2011)

ارجو من احد الاخوة الرد على بحل لهذة المشكلة حيث اننى اريد ان اعمل import لملف p3 وانا استخدم p6.2 ولكن خاصية استيراد ملفات بصيغة p3 غيرمفعلة كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة [


----------



## pinkwomen (4 مايو 2011)

هل بالأمكان او هناك طريق معينة حتي اجعل البرنامج الزمني على نسخة primavera 3.1 اي احدد صلاحيات المستخدمين ان اجعله فقط read only لا يستطيع احد التعديل فقط يستطيع المستخدم الطباعة..........ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Elassal (17 مايو 2011)

osz قال:


> يعني الbaseline كمان اللي هو هيبقى التارجت بعد كده برده محمل بالموارد صح ؟



طبعا و بلا شك لان التحديث بيتم علي نسخة منه . بمعني اخر انك لا تحمل اي موارد علي التحديث لانه بالفعل محمل.


----------



## Elassal (17 مايو 2011)

pinkwomen قال:


> هل بالأمكان او هناك طريق معينة حتي اجعل البرنامج الزمني على نسخة primavera 3.1 اي احدد صلاحيات المستخدمين ان اجعله فقط read only لا يستطيع احد التعديل فقط يستطيع المستخدم الطباعة..........ارجو المساعدة



يمكنك استخدام خاصية web publishing wizard من قائمة tool و هناك يمكنهم المشاهدة فقط . 
أو استخدام project check in / check out من قائمة tool ايضا و فيها يستطيع من يريد التعامل مع المشروع و بمجرد عمل CHECK IN يعود كل شئ الي ما هو عليه.


----------



## engsamerhozin (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عند عمل expotr لمشروع فانة لا ينسخ البرنامج الهدف ؟لماذا و كيف اتغلب على هذة المشكلة


----------



## احمدابوالعزم (27 مايو 2011)

engsamerhozin قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند عمل expotr لمشروع فانة لا ينسخ البرنامج الهدف ؟لماذا و كيف اتغلب على هذة المشكلة


you have to export them as 2 separate projects


----------



## احمدابوالعزم (27 مايو 2011)

ahmed2113724 قال:


> ارجو من احد الاخوة الرد على بحل لهذة المشكلة حيث اننى اريد ان اعمل import لملف p3 وانا استخدم p6.2 ولكن خاصية استيراد ملفات بصيغة p3 غيرمفعلة كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة [


you should have P3 installed on your computer before installing P6


----------



## Elassal (29 مايو 2011)

احمدابوالعزم قال:


> you should have p3 installed on your computer before installing p6



فكرت في الموضوع ده و لكن مش شرط . المهم ان الملف ما يكونش مضغوط . المشكلة في النسخة اللي معاه أو الويندوز .


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (5 يونيو 2011)

pinkwomen قال:


> هل بالأمكان او هناك طريق معينة حتي اجعل البرنامج الزمني على نسخة primavera 3.1 اي احدد صلاحيات المستخدمين ان اجعله فقط read only لا يستطيع احد التعديل فقط يستطيع المستخدم الطباعة..........ارجو المساعدة



اذا فهمت سوالك صح فاعتقد ان هذا الشرح راح يفيدك 


Before start make restricted on the schedule, make copy from the schedule because when you finish restricted you will be cannot remove it from the schedule 
To make restricted on schedule go to File-Open, when the window open, you will see this picture 

(picture 1 ) 

When you click on (Access) button you will see this window, click on (Access) column

(picture 2)

Choose restricted option like picture below 

(picture 3)

After choose this option, Restrictions button will be active, click on Restrictions button, you will see the picture below

(picture 4)

To make the schedule just for read click on (Read Only) button, after that click on (Ok) button, this window will close and you will return to the previous window, click on (Ok) button
Congratulations, the schedule now for read only


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (5 يونيو 2011)

احمد احمد حسن علام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> م. احمد اخبارك ياباشا ؟
> عندي سؤاال رهييييب مش هيحله الا انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عندي انشطه عليها اكثر من resource عاوز اظهر كل resource بكمياته المستقله ومش عارف اعمل فلتر بكده
> ...




you can make filter for activities that have specific resources by go to Format  Filter, and choose from (Select if) column (Resource), and from (Is) column choose equal to, and from (Low Value) column choose the specific resource, see the below picture


----------



## Elassal (5 يونيو 2011)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> اذا فهمت سوالك صح فاعتقد ان هذا الشرح راح يفيدك
> 
> 
> Before start make restricted on the schedule, make copy from the schedule because when you finish restricted you will be cannot remove it from the schedule
> ...


ما شاء الله طريقة جميلة . و لكنك عندما ترسل الملف عبر الايميل لا تعرف اسم المستخدم للبرنامج و من الطبيعي ان يكون admin علي جهازه و بالتالي يستطيع ان يعدل في الملف .


----------



## Elassal (5 يونيو 2011)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> you can make filter for activities that have specific resources by go to format  filter, and choose from (select if) column (resource), and from (is) column choose equal to, and from (low value) column choose the specific resource, see the below picture



اعتقد انك لم تفهم سؤال احمد ز انه يريد ان يظهر اسم النشاط و امامه اسم المورد و امامه القيمة لهذا المورد فقط و ليس القيمة المجمعة للكل الموارد المحملة .


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (6 يونيو 2011)

Elassal قال:


> اعتقد انك لم تفهم سؤال احمد ز انه يريد ان يظهر اسم النشاط و امامه اسم المورد و امامه القيمة لهذا المورد فقط و ليس القيمة المجمعة للكل الموارد المحملة .



شكرا على التوضيح اخي, وهذه هي افضل طريقة عندي لتنفيذ المطلوب 


A: you can separate each resource from the activities and take the quantity of each resource, by go to Tools Project UtilityExport, see the below picture 
Picture 1
From Export Box choose Add, see the below picture 
Picture 2
In new Export ID, choose these setting that shown in the picture 
Picture 3
Choose Format section in new Export ID and choose the location of output file in your computer, see the below picture 
Picture 4


----------



## Elassal (7 يونيو 2011)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> شكرا على التوضيح اخي, وهذه هي افضل طريقة عندي لتنفيذ المطلوب
> 
> 
> A: you can separate each resource from the activities and take the quantity of each resource, by go to Tools Project UtilityExport, see the below picture
> ...



الطريقة دي جميلة و فعالة في حالة P3 و كمان P6 و اعتقد ان استخدام resource assignment layout في P6 سوف يفي بالغرض . لاني عارف ان احمد يستخدم P6 .


----------



## hosame (13 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز 

لا ادري اذا مرت معكم هذه المشكلة ام لا , وهي متعلقة بحساب schedule % complete , حيث انها تكون في summary =0 وفي حالة وجود cost للمشروع تعطي ب summary النسبة غير انها تكون مرتبطة مع costوليس duration رغم ان بريمافيرا يعرفها على اساس انها قياس للزمن . فهل لديكم اية فكرة عن سبب المشكلة


----------



## Elassal (14 يونيو 2011)

hosame قال:


> اخي العزيز
> 
> لا ادري اذا مرت معكم هذه المشكلة ام لا , وهي متعلقة بحساب schedule % complete , حيث انها تكون في summary =0 وفي حالة وجود cost للمشروع تعطي ب summary النسبة غير انها تكون مرتبطة مع costوليس duration رغم ان بريمافيرا يعرفها على اساس انها قياس للزمن . فهل لديكم اية فكرة عن سبب المشكلة



عزيزي حسام الschedule 5 co,plete هي جزء من حساب القيمة المكتسبة ( earned value ) او الجزء الذي يطلق عليه SPI ( Schedule Performance Indicator ) و هو علي الرغم من اسمه لا يمت بصلة للوقت الا من حيث علاقة الوقت بالموارد المحملة ( انك كنت مخطط ان تستهلك قيمة معينة من الموارد خلال فترة معينة ( تاريخ التحديث ) ) . فهل استهلكتها ام لا ؟ 

انظر المرفق .


----------



## hosame (14 يونيو 2011)

Elassal

اشكرك على الرد وانا اتفق معك تماما بانها تعتمد على تحميل الموازنة للمشروع حتى تعطيك نسبة في summary ولكن المشكلة كانت في شرح بريمافيرا ( help hint) حيث لم يذكر اي شيء عن التكلفة او الموارد فقط تحدث عن الزمن وهذا ما سبب لي المشكلة . والسبب الثاني انني ابحث عن مقارنة زمنيا بين duration % complet وplanned duration %complete وذلك للمقارنة شهريا بين نسبة الأنجاز الحقيقية ونسبة الأنجاز المتوقعة سوى عن طريق up date progress وليس كعمود يمكن اضافته على الجدول , فهل لديك اية طريقة لاظهار المقارنة كعمود في الجدول الزمني . 
مع شكري وامتناني لك


----------



## Elassal (14 يونيو 2011)

hosame قال:


> elassal
> 
> اشكرك على الرد وانا اتفق معك تماما بانها تعتمد على تحميل الموازنة للمشروع حتى تعطيك نسبة في summary ولكن المشكلة كانت في شرح بريمافيرا ( help hint) حيث لم يذكر اي شيء عن التكلفة او الموارد فقط تحدث عن الزمن وهذا ما سبب لي المشكلة . والسبب الثاني انني ابحث عن مقارنة زمنيا بين duration % complet وplanned duration %complete وذلك للمقارنة شهريا بين نسبة الأنجاز الحقيقية ونسبة الأنجاز المتوقعة سوى عن طريق up date progress وليس كعمود يمكن اضافته على الجدول , فهل لديك اية طريقة لاظهار المقارنة كعمود في الجدول الزمني .
> مع شكري وامتناني لك



اعتقد ان المقارنة بالزمن كمدد فيها شئ من المخاطرة من حيث دقة النتائج و مدي الاعتمادية عليها . إن كنت فهمت مقصدك بشكل صحيح . عموما لو تريد ابعتلي مشروعك خليني اشوف ايه اللي ممكن نعمله .


----------



## محمد صديق سعد (18 يونيو 2011)

وفقك الله
1. هل استطيع نسخ eps & obs
هذه احد المشاكل
1581971​محمد صديق سعد​


----------



## Elassal (18 يونيو 2011)

محمد صديق سعد قال:


> وفقك الله
> 1. هل استطيع نسخ eps & obs
> هذه احد المشاكل
> 1581971​محمد صديق سعد​



نعم يمكنك نسخها.


----------



## 4mamer (18 يونيو 2011)

عاوز اعرف ازاى اعمل الاس كرف عشان دايما بيطلع ليا خط مستقيم مش عارف ليه 
الافاده ضرورى يا جماعه 
م.مصطفى عامر


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (18 يونيو 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل
لو عندى مشروع وعرفت ان الكمية التى ممكن ان تورد للمشروع من الاسمنت هى فقط 100 طن فقط وتكون فى بداية كل شهر
فكيف استطيع ان اضع هذا الشرط على المورد وكيفية تاثيره على باقى الانشطه بحيث عند انتهاء الاسمنت يؤجل تنفيذ البند للشهر التالى
مع الشكر


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (19 يونيو 2011)

4mamer قال:


> عاوز اعرف ازاى اعمل الاس كرف عشان دايما بيطلع ليا خط مستقيم مش عارف ليه
> الافاده ضرورى يا جماعه
> م.مصطفى عامر



ٍS-Curve for what ???


----------



## wagih khalid (19 يونيو 2011)

thanks for this effort


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يونيو 2011)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> ٍs-curve for what ???




هو رسم بياني يوضح نسبة العمل المطلوب تنفذيها في فتره معينه وايضا يوضح عدد العماله المطلوبه لتنفيذ هذا العمل


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (20 يونيو 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل
لو عندى مشروع وعرفت ان الكمية التى ممكن ان تورد للمشروع من الاسمنت هى فقط 100 طن فقط وتكون فى بداية كل شهر
فكيف استطيع ان اضع هذا الشرط على المورد وكيفية تاثيره على باقى الانشطه بحيث عند انتهاء الاسمنت يؤجل تنفيذ البند للشهر التالى
مع الشكر

هوه السؤال صعب كده


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (21 يونيو 2011)

azeez3500 قال:


> هو رسم بياني يوضح نسبة العمل المطلوب تنفذيها في فتره معينه وايضا يوضح عدد العماله المطلوبه لتنفيذ هذا العمل



هل تريد ان تعرف نسبة الانجاز المطلوبة للمشروع ككل او نسبة القوى العاملة معينة ؟؟؟


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (21 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل
> لو عندى مشروع وعرفت ان الكمية التى ممكن ان تورد للمشروع من الاسمنت هى فقط 100 طن فقط وتكون فى بداية كل شهر
> فكيف استطيع ان اضع هذا الشرط على المورد وكيفية تاثيره على باقى الانشطه بحيث عند انتهاء الاسمنت يؤجل تنفيذ البند للشهر التالى
> مع الشكر
> ...



please see the attachment file


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (21 يونيو 2011)

بعض الاسئلة البسيطه ....
1-ايه فايدة ان الموارد فى بريمافيرا 6 مقسمه الى Child ... parents ........
2-امتى استخدم نسب الانجاز Duration ....or physical or ...units...
3- ازاى اعمل export لنتيجه تقرير من البريمافيرا للاكسل
4- ايه اهم التقارير الى بتتطلب من مهندس التخطيط اثناء فتره عمل المشروع ...( اكثر التقارير استخداما )
5- ازاى احمل التكلفه الغير مباشرة للمشروع على الموارد ...
6- ما فائده الcost account 
7-ازاى اعمل تقرير عن procurement plane ...


----------



## Elassal (22 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل
> لو عندى مشروع وعرفت ان الكمية التى ممكن ان تورد للمشروع من الاسمنت هى فقط 100 طن فقط وتكون فى بداية كل شهر
> فكيف استطيع ان اضع هذا الشرط على المورد وكيفية تاثيره على باقى الانشطه بحيث عند انتهاء الاسمنت يؤجل تنفيذ البند للشهر التالى
> مع الشكر
> ...



لو بتسال عليها في بريمافيرا 3 فقد اجابك المهندس جهاد اما في بريمافيرا 6 فييجب ان يكون نوع النشاط Resource dependent و نوع مدة النشاط fixed unit/time


----------



## Elassal (22 يونيو 2011)

eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> بعض الاسئلة البسيطه ....
> 1-ايه فايدة ان الموارد فى بريمافيرا 6 مقسمه الى child ... Parents ........
> 2-امتى استخدم نسب الانجاز duration ....or physical or ...units...
> 3- ازاى اعمل export لنتيجه تقرير من البريمافيرا للاكسل
> ...



ده انت عايز كورس بريمافيرا مش اسئلة بسيطة .
عموما حاضر لكن واحدة واحدة .
1- فائدة الموارد تكون بالشكل ده انك ممكن تعمل تحميل مجموعة من الموارد مرة واحدة يعني مثلا لو مجموعة من الناس لازم يشتغلوا مع بعض في بعض البنود و يمكن ان يعملوا منفصلين فالموضوع ده يسهل لك تحميلهم فرادي او مجاميع . بالاضافة لفوائد اخري في التقارير .


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للمهندس جهاد والمهندس العسال
ولكن ما سالت عنه كيف يكون الاسمنت يورد شهريا ومدة الانشطه باليوم بمعنى ان الاسمنت يورد اول كل شهر مثلا ولكن نشاط مثل المبانى يوم 5 فى الشهر واللياسه تبدا يوم 15 فى الشهر فكيف للبرامفيرا ان تفهم ان رصيد الاسمنت ينتهى فى منتصف الشهر مثلا ويكون جزء من المبانى واللياسه انتهى ويستكمل فى الشهر التالى.
وكذلك لا يمكن جعل مورد الاسمنت يوزع على الشهر مثلا 3.33 طن يوميا لانه سيكون هناك ايام لا يوجد حاجه لاستخدام الاسمنت فتحسب من المورد لان توزيع المورد يختلف عن توزيع النشاط
اعتقد ان السؤال مازال صعبا وان الاجابه غير كافيه


----------



## Elassal (23 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> شكرا للمهندس جهاد والمهندس العسال
> ولكن ما سالت عنه كيف يكون الاسمنت يورد شهريا ومدة الانشطه باليوم بمعنى ان الاسمنت يورد اول كل شهر مثلا ولكن نشاط مثل المبانى يوم 5 فى الشهر واللياسه تبدا يوم 15 فى الشهر فكيف للبرامفيرا ان تفهم ان رصيد الاسمنت ينتهى فى منتصف الشهر مثلا ويكون جزء من المبانى واللياسه انتهى ويستكمل فى الشهر التالى.
> وكذلك لا يمكن جعل مورد الاسمنت يوزع على الشهر مثلا 3.33 طن يوميا لانه سيكون هناك ايام لا يوجد حاجه لاستخدام الاسمنت فتحسب من المورد لان توزيع المورد يختلف عن توزيع النشاط
> اعتقد ان السؤال مازال صعبا وان الاجابه غير كافيه


لا يا باشا الموضوع محتاج شرح مطول فأن شاء الله حيكون بكرة . سلام مؤقتا


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (24 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> شكرا للمهندس جهاد والمهندس العسال
> ولكن ما سالت عنه كيف يكون الاسمنت يورد شهريا ومدة الانشطه باليوم بمعنى ان الاسمنت يورد اول كل شهر مثلا ولكن نشاط مثل المبانى يوم 5 فى الشهر واللياسه تبدا يوم 15 فى الشهر فكيف للبرامفيرا ان تفهم ان رصيد الاسمنت ينتهى فى منتصف الشهر مثلا ويكون جزء من المبانى واللياسه انتهى ويستكمل فى الشهر التالى.
> وكذلك لا يمكن جعل مورد الاسمنت يوزع على الشهر مثلا 3.33 طن يوميا لانه سيكون هناك ايام لا يوجد حاجه لاستخدام الاسمنت فتحسب من المورد لان توزيع المورد يختلف عن توزيع النشاط
> اعتقد ان السؤال مازال صعبا وان الاجابه غير كافيه



العفو اخي وان شاء الله اكون ساعدتك, برنامج البرامفيرا ما بفهم ان كمية الاسمنت المستقدمة للموقع انتهت, كمثال انك احضرت 100 طن اسمنت لعدة انشطة وقمت بتقسيمها على الانشطة بالتساوي, واجبك الان ان تحول هذه الكميات المستخدمة الى نسب انجاز اعتماد على كمية الاسمنت المخصصة لها كمثال انك وضعت كمية اسمنت 33 طن على نشاط مخصص له لكي ينتهي 00 طن فنسبة الانجاز هي 33 بالمائة تدخلها في خانةPercent Complete في خصائص مورد الاسمنت .


----------



## Elassal (24 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> شكرا للمهندس جهاد والمهندس العسال
> ولكن ما سالت عنه كيف يكون الاسمنت يورد شهريا ومدة الانشطه باليوم بمعنى ان الاسمنت يورد اول كل شهر مثلا ولكن نشاط مثل المبانى يوم 5 فى الشهر واللياسه تبدا يوم 15 فى الشهر فكيف للبرامفيرا ان تفهم ان رصيد الاسمنت ينتهى فى منتصف الشهر مثلا ويكون جزء من المبانى واللياسه انتهى ويستكمل فى الشهر التالى.
> وكذلك لا يمكن جعل مورد الاسمنت يوزع على الشهر مثلا 3.33 طن يوميا لانه سيكون هناك ايام لا يوجد حاجه لاستخدام الاسمنت فتحسب من المورد لان توزيع المورد يختلف عن توزيع النشاط
> اعتقد ان السؤال مازال صعبا وان الاجابه غير كافيه



الموضوع كالتالي :
اولا زي ما قلتلك نحدد نوع مدة النشاط و نوع نسبة الانجاز 
ثم بتعمل المخطط الزمني بتاعك و بترسم المنحني و بتتأكد انه لا يتعدي في اي شهر الكمية المحددة و بتحاول تلعب بالfloat بحيث لا يكون ايضا اقل بكثير عن القيمة المحددة .

اثناء عمل التحديث لا يجب عليك عمل اي شئ لان البرنامج لوحده سوف يقوم بأستغلال الfloat الموجود و لن تزيد الكمية المطلوبة عن هذا الرقم الا لو تخطي التاريخ المحدد لانهاء المشروع و طبعا في هذه الحالة عليك بعمل recovery plan و حتي في هذه الحالة يمكنك التحكم عن طريق الانشطة و الحفاظ علي الكمية المطلوبة ز

اعتقد ان الموضوع وضح انك محتاج تتعب شوية في الاول و بعدين حترتاح .

مش عايز حد يجيب سيرة الresource leveling option لانه يجعل البرنامج يخطط لك و ليس انت من تتحكم في البرنامج .

و اعتقد انك فاهم ان المنحني اللي حضرتك بتطلعه بيتغطي بكمية الاسمنت اللي بتتورد في اوله و لو في حاجة باقية بتفضل في المخازن . و مش حقدر احطلك المخزن في الجدول الزمني.

ابقي اعمل حساب الهدر لان ال100 طن ما بيفضلوش 100 و لا ايه يا مهندسين المدني . ( انا مهندس ميكانيكي )


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (24 يونيو 2011)

eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> بعض الاسئلة البسيطه ....
> 1-ايه فايدة ان الموارد فى بريمافيرا 6 مقسمه الى child ... Parents ........
> 2-امتى استخدم نسب الانجاز duration ....or physical or ...units...
> 3- ازاى اعمل export لنتيجه تقرير من البريمافيرا للاكسل
> ...



بخصوص هذه الاسئلة,امهلني للغد لكي استطيع ان اجهز لك الشرح


----------



## Elassal (24 يونيو 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> بعض الاسئلة البسيطه ....
> 1-ايه فايدة ان الموارد فى بريمافيرا 6 مقسمه الى Child ... parents ........
> 2-امتى استخدم نسب الانجاز Duration ....or physical or ...units...
> 3- ازاى اعمل export لنتيجه تقرير من البريمافيرا للاكسل
> ...



2- نسبة الانجاز physical لا تستخدم ابدا لانك لازم تعمل تحديث للموارد و المدة و ده فيه عيبين : 1- مجهود ضخم . 2- بتلغي الربط بين الموارد و المدة و بالتالي يمكن لاي واحد يقول المدة المتبيقة قد ايه دون اعتبار للمعدلات التي بني عليها الجدول الزمني و التي يجب ان نقوم بعمل revised schedule اذا تغيرت بشكل كبير .
- نسبة الانجاز unit تستخدم فقط في حالة مثل حالة المهندس محمد حسين ان كمية الاسمنت محددة و لا يمكن يمكن زيادتها .
- نسبة الانجاز duration هي التي تستخدم و لكن تحسب علي اساس كمية العمل التي انجزت حتي نحترم المعدلات التي تم علي اساسها عمل الجدول الزمني . بمعني :
مدة نشاط 10 ايام لعمل 1000 متر حفر عند عمل تحديث بشوف انا خلصت قد ايه منه مثلا 100 متر حفر يبقي نسبة الانجاز 10% و بالتالي البرنامج يقوم بحساب المدة المتبقية بناء علي معدلات الأنتاج الاساسية و التي ان تغيرت فجأة يجب عمل revised plan حتي نغير كل الانشطة التي من نفس النوع و بالتالي سنغير شكل الجدول الزمني بالكامل . اما لو كان التغيير لحظي في هذا النشاط فقط او بنسبة بسيطة فلا داعي لهذا و سينعكس التغيير في نسب الانجاز من اسبوع لاخر .


----------



## Elassal (24 يونيو 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> بعض الاسئلة البسيطه ....
> 1-ايه فايدة ان الموارد فى بريمافيرا 6 مقسمه الى Child ... parents ........
> 2-امتى استخدم نسب الانجاز Duration ....or physical or ...units...
> 3- ازاى اعمل export لنتيجه تقرير من البريمافيرا للاكسل
> ...



3- اي تقرير ؟ كمان ما انت عندك الخاصية export الي الexcel .

4- كل مشروع علي حسب مفيش قاعدة ثابتة .

5- تقوم بعمل نشاط كبير من بداية المشروع لاخره اسمه الproject management و تحمل عليه التكاليف و تكون موزعة علي المشروع . او تحدد نسبة من ادارة المشروع و تقوم بضرب تكلفة كل نشاط في هذه النسبة مثلا 1.15 . 

6- فائدة الcost account اخراج تقارير دقيقة للتكاليف سواء كانت للأدارة المشروع او للقسم المالي و لكن لا يستخدم الا لو تطلب الامر و كان هناك نظام موضوع بالفعل حتي لا يسبب مشاكل .

7- بعد ما تخلص تخطيط مشروعك تعمل فلتر للprcurement .اما لو بتسأل ازاي تدخل المدد و العلاقات فد عن طريق قسم المشتريات .


----------



## Elassal (24 يونيو 2011)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> بخصوص هذه الاسئلة,امهلني للغد لكي استطيع ان اجهز لك الشرح



خلي عنك يا باشمهندس جهاد اعتقد انك لاحظت اني بدأت بالفعل و اديني خلصتهم.


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (24 يونيو 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> بعض الاسئلة البسيطه ....
> 1-ايه فايدة ان الموارد فى بريمافيرا 6 مقسمه الى Child ... parents ........
> 2-امتى استخدم نسب الانجاز Duration ....or physical or ...units...
> 3- ازاى اعمل export لنتيجه تقرير من البريمافيرا للاكسل
> ...



بخصوص السوال الرابع : يوجد العديد من التقارير التي تطلب من مهندس التخطيط مثل 

Daily report
Weekly report
Monthly report 
one week look ahead schedule 
three week look ahead schedule
one month look ahead schedule
three month look ahead schedule
progress report
ومن وجهة نظري ان افضل التقارير واكثرها طلبا تقرير Earned value report 

بخصوص السوال السادس : يستخدم في عملية Cost control.


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (24 يونيو 2011)

elassal قال:


> خلي عنك يا باشمهندس جهاد اعتقد انك لاحظت اني بدأت بالفعل و اديني خلصتهم.



بعتذر منك مهندس العسال ما انتبهت لردك, قبل ان اضع هذه الاجابات


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (24 يونيو 2011)

Elassal قال:


> خلي عنك يا باشمهندس جهاد اعتقد انك لاحظت اني بدأت بالفعل و اديني خلصتهم.



معلش ياهندسة اذا كنت اثقلت عليك لكن اخوك لسه جديد فى المجال..
عندى سؤال اخر ..
لو عندى نشاط مثل الخرسانة ادخلته للبرنامج فى 3 انشطة ... نجاره ... حداده ثم صب...
وعايز ادخله كتكلفه بقيمه الboq... بدون تفصيل يعنى عايز اوزع قيمه الخرسانه " المورد "على 3 انشطه .... لو حملت ال budget unit كامله على كل نشاط هيضاعف ليا القيمه 3 مرات .... هل هناك طريقة ان البرنامج يقسم budget unit على 3 انشطه نسبة وتناسب للمدد الزمنية .. غير الطريقة المانيوال طبعا


----------



## Elassal (24 يونيو 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> معلش ياهندسة اذا كنت اثقلت عليك لكن اخوك لسه جديد فى المجال..
> عندى سؤال اخر ..
> لو عندى نشاط مثل الخرسانة ادخلته للبرنامج فى 3 انشطة ... نجاره ... حداده ثم صب...
> وعايز ادخله كتكلفه بقيمه الboq... بدون تفصيل يعنى عايز اوزع قيمه الخرسانه " المورد "على 3 انشطه .... لو حملت ال budget unit كامله على كل نشاط هيضاعف ليا القيمه 3 مرات .... هل هناك طريقة ان البرنامج يقسم budget unit على 3 انشطه نسبة وتناسب للمدد الزمنية .. غير الطريقة المانيوال طبعا



الموضوع هنا اتفاق مع ادارة المشروع علي تقسيم التكلفة بنسب علي الثلاث انشطة و لجعل الامور اسهل نرجع دائما للجهد المطلوب لانجاز كل نشاط اي الmanhours و هذا حتي تكون حجتك قوية امام العميل.
اما عن عمل الموضوع اتوماتيك فهذا خطأ و لا انصح به .


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (24 يونيو 2011)

elassal قال:


> الموضوع كالتالي :
> اولا زي ما قلتلك نحدد نوع مدة النشاط و نوع نسبة الانجاز
> ثم بتعمل المخطط الزمني بتاعك و بترسم المنحني و بتتأكد انه لا يتعدي في اي شهر الكمية المحددة و بتحاول تلعب بالfloat بحيث لا يكون ايضا اقل بكثير عن القيمة المحددة .
> 
> ...



المهندس / العسال
طبعا الموارد عندما تكون حاكمه هي فى هذه الحله التى تغير فى البرنامج الزمنى
انا سالت هذا السؤال واحب ان اخبرك بان هذه النقطه من نقاط ضعف برنامج البرامفيرا حيث ان البرنامج لا يمكنه ان يستخدم نوعين من التقويم بمعنى ان الانشطه تكون باليوم والموارد بالشهر
وللاسف فان البرامفيرا تقوم بتوزيع الموارد على الانشطه فى حالة توافق تواجد الموارد فى نفس زمن النشاط وهذه ليس لها حل فى البرامفيرا للاسف
بمعنى انك اذا علمت ان كمية الحديد او الاسمنت كميه لا يمكن تجاوزها فلا تستطيع ان تستفيد من البرامفيرافى اثبات تاثير ذلك على البرامفيرا
بمعنى اخر لو ان المالك هو الذى يقوم بتوريد الحديد للمشروع فلا تستطيع ان تجعل البرامفيرا يثبت ان تاخير المشروع ناتج عن تاخير توريد الحديد مثلا
ارجو ان اكون اوضحت اول نقطه فى ضعف برنامج البرامفيرا


----------



## Elassal (24 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس / العسال
> طبعا الموارد عندما تكون حاكمه هي فى هذه الحله التى تغير فى البرنامج الزمنى
> انا سالت هذا السؤال واحب ان اخبرك بان هذه النقطه من نقاط ضعف برنامج البرامفيرا حيث ان البرنامج لا يمكنه ان يستخدم نوعين من التقويم بمعنى ان الانشطه تكون باليوم والموارد بالشهر
> وللاسف فان البرامفيرا تقوم بتوزيع الموارد على الانشطه فى حالة توافق تواجد الموارد فى نفس زمن النشاط وهذه ليس لها حل فى البرامفيرا للاسف
> ...



لست متفق معك في ان هناك نقطة ضعف . 
لانه بمنتهي البساطة الموضوع مش موضوع برنامج زمني فقط و لكن هناك مخاطبات بين المقاول و المالك و كل ما تريده من البرنامج انه عند تحليل التأخير ان يكون المسار الحرج يمر بأنشطة عليها المادة التي تأخر المالك في توريدها مع تسجيل هذا في التقرير الاسبوعي و اليومي و لهذا فمستندات المشروع كلها تعتمد علي بعضها .
و زي ما قلتلك انت حتحمل الانشطة و انت بتعمل المخطط الزمني و حتتاكد ان الجدول الزمني يحقق المشروع بهذه الكمية من البداية عن طريق رسم المعدلات المطلوبة و الصعوبة هنا ان وقت تخطيطك قد يأخذ وقت اكثر بحكم انك محكوم بثلاث عوامل و هما الموارد البشرية و المعدات و المواد في حين انه في الطبيعي يكون اول اثنين فقط .
اللي انا بقوله ده اللي انا شفته في المطالبات و التحكيم و مفيش حاجة بتعمل كل حاجة و الا كان يبقي مفيش داعي لاكثر من 3/4 مهندسي التخطيط .


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (24 يونيو 2011)

Elassal قال:


> لست متفق معك في ان هناك نقطة ضعف .
> لانه بمنتهي البساطة الموضوع مش موضوع برنامج زمني فقط و لكن هناك مخاطبات بين المقاول و المالك و كل ما تريده من البرنامج انه عند تحليل التأخير ان يكون المسار الحرج يمر بأنشطة عليها المادة التي تأخر المالك في توريدها مع تسجيل هذا في التقرير الاسبوعي و اليومي و لهذا فمستندات المشروع كلها تعتمد علي بعضها .
> و زي ما قلتلك انت حتحمل الانشطة و انت بتعمل المخطط الزمني و حتتاكد ان الجدول الزمني يحقق المشروع بهذه الكمية من البداية عن طريق رسم المعدلات المطلوبة و الصعوبة هنا ان وقت تخطيطك قد يأخذ وقت اكثر بحكم انك محكوم بثلاث عوامل و هما الموارد البشرية و المعدات و المواد في حين انه في الطبيعي يكون اول اثنين فقط .
> اللي انا بقوله ده اللي انا شفته في المطالبات و التحكيم و مفيش حاجة بتعمل كل حاجة و الا كان يبقي مفيش داعي لاكثر من 3/4 مهندسي التخطيط .



المهندس العسال
عفوا اى برنامج له نقاط ضعف يتم تداركها فى الاصدارات التاليه والا لما وصلنا من p3 الى p6
ويبدوا اننى لم استطيع ان اوضح المشكله فساصيغها باسلوب اخر
لو اننى فى البدية اقوم بعمل برنامج زمنى لمشروع ما وتم حساب كمية الطابوق المطلوبه ونظرا لان الشركة قد تم التعاقد مع مورد طابوق سيورد للمشروع 100000 طبوقه شهريا كاقصى كميه
وفى حالة طلب كميه زائده سيتم التوريد من مورد اخر بسعر اغلى
وطلب منك مديرك عرض الموضوع لاخذ القرار لو تم التوريد من المورد الاول هل سيؤثر على موعد انهاء المشروع وفى حالة التعامل مع المورد الثانى ما هى الكميه المطلوبه للشراء بالسعر الغالى ليتم المحافظة على موعد نهاية المشروع
ارجو ان تحل لى هذه المشكله بالبراميفيرا وكيفية اعداد تقرير او برنامج لعرضه على المديرلاخذ القرار
واعتقد ان السؤل صعب او ليس من امكانيات البرامفيرا كما اوضحت من قبل


----------



## Elassal (25 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس العسال
> عفوا اى برنامج له نقاط ضعف يتم تداركها فى الاصدارات التاليه والا لما وصلنا من p3 الى p6
> ويبدوا اننى لم استطيع ان اوضح المشكله فساصيغها باسلوب اخر
> لو اننى فى البدية اقوم بعمل برنامج زمنى لمشروع ما وتم حساب كمية الطابوق المطلوبه ونظرا لان الشركة قد تم التعاقد مع مورد طابوق سيورد للمشروع 100000 طبوقه شهريا كاقصى كميه
> ...



محمد . انا عارف ان الكمال لله و مفيش حاجة بدون عيوب و لكن قصدت ان النقطة اللي انت بتتكلم عليها لا تعتبر مشكلة .
اما المشكلة اللي حضرتك بتتكلم عليها فيمكن التغلب عليها بمنتهي البساطة بأضافة اكثر من سعر للمورد . مرة في الحالة العادية و مرة في حالة تخطي الكمية .

الامور بتبقي سهلة لو طرحنا المشكلة مرة واحدة مش بالقطارة و بتطول الجدال . لو لسة عندك مشكلة ابعتلي الملف بتاعك و قولي مشكلتك و نحاول نحلها لك لان المناقشة اكتر من كده بدون رؤية المشكلة تضييع وقت.


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (25 يونيو 2011)

المهندس العسال
انا اسف على اضاعة وقتك ولكننى فهمت من العنوان تطبيقات عمليه ومشاكل فنيه انها لطرح مشاكل وجدناها من خلال تطبيق البرامفيرا.
ولذلك فانا ليس عندى ملف احتاج لاحل هذه المشكله ولكننى طرحت المشكله لاوصل معلومه وهى انه عندما لا يتوافق وجود المورد فى نفس اليوم الذى يحتاج فيه النشاط للمورد فان البرامفيرا تهمل تواجد المورد بدون استخدامه.
اما بخصوص وضع سعرين لتوريد الطابوق فانه كيف تعلم من البرامفيرا ان الطابوق قد انتهى وتحتاج الى مورد اخر ؟؟؟ بمعنى انك لو وضعت ان التوريد 3300 طابوقه يوميا فلو كان هناك ايام لا يتم العمل فيها بالمبانى فستخسر كمية الطابوق المورده لان البرنامج لا يفهم انه فى حالة عدم استخدام الطابوق سيتم تخزينه بالموقع.
وفى حالة وضع ان توريد الطابوق بالكميه كلها اول كل شهر فستخسر الكمية كلها اذا بدا اول نشاط للمبانى يوم 2 فى الشهر لانه لا يستفيد من الطابوق المورد
وعموما فان كان يوجد مجال لطرح مشاكل معقده فعلا فى البرامفيرا وجدتها اثناء استخدامها فيمكن طرحها.
وشكرا


----------



## Elassal (25 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس العسال
> انا اسف على اضاعة وقتك ولكننى فهمت من العنوان تطبيقات عمليه ومشاكل فنيه انها لطرح مشاكل وجدناها من خلال تطبيق البرامفيرا.
> ولذلك فانا ليس عندى ملف احتاج لاحل هذه المشكله ولكننى طرحت المشكله لاوصل معلومه وهى انه عندما لا يتوافق وجود المورد فى نفس اليوم الذى يحتاج فيه النشاط للمورد فان البرامفيرا تهمل تواجد المورد بدون استخدامه.
> اما بخصوص وضع سعرين لتوريد الطابوق فانه كيف تعلم من البرامفيرا ان الطابوق قد انتهى وتحتاج الى مورد اخر ؟؟؟ بمعنى انك لو وضعت ان التوريد 3300 طابوقه يوميا فلو كان هناك ايام لا يتم العمل فيها بالمبانى فستخسر كمية الطابوق المورده لان البرنامج لا يفهم انه فى حالة عدم استخدام الطابوق سيتم تخزينه بالموقع.
> ...



اسفك مقبول .

انا مش فاهم يعني ايه طابوق .
و انا شرحت ان البرنامج مش حيقول ان فيه توريد كذا كل شهر و لكن حيقول مطلوب قد كده كل شهر و لازم المهندس هو اللي يحط علاقات و مدد تؤدي الي هذا . لكن لو عايزين البرنامج يعمل كل ده يبقي 3/4 مهندسين التخطيط يقعدوا في بيتهم .

و طبعا لان الموضوع مفهوش تطبيق عملي و كله من مجرد تفكير مش مشكلة حقيقية انت مقابلها فالموضوع مش حيوصلك . فرجاء حاول تعمل برنامج زمني و ابعته و انا اشرح لك بتتعمل ازاي .


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (25 يونيو 2011)

المهندس العسال
الطابوق فى الخليج هو ال block او البلوك فى مصر او الطوب الاسمنتى المفرغ
كما اوضحت يا باشمهندس انا مش محتاج انى ابعتلك برنامج زمنى علشان تعملهولى
انا بتكلم بناحية اعتقد اكبر من مجرد عمل برنامج زمنى ولكن بتكلم عن مشكله اعتقد انه من الصعب فهمها الا اذا كان الشخص مش مجرد مشغل لبرنامج البرامفيرا
هناك فرق كبير بين مشغل برامفيرا ومهندس تخطيط ولذلك انا ارى ان معظم المهندسين من مشغلى البرنامج بيفرحوا باخراج برنامج بالالوان المبهره ولكن قلة خبرتهم العمليه توقعهم فى مشاكل كبيره
وكنت اتوقع انى عندما اسال سؤال ساجد من يرد بعد التفكير فى السؤال ولكننى وجدت ان من يرد محطوط فى قالب البرامفيرا ومجرد لمشغل للبرنامج ولا يستطيع ان يتعامل بخبره مع البرنامج ويعرف هوه عاوز ايه والبرنامج ممكن يخرجله ايه وايه اللى مش ممكن يعمله
لقد حصلت من برنامج البرامفيرا على فروق اسعار لزيادة اسعار الحديد وكنا الشركه الوحيده التى حصلت على تعويض نتيجة فروق اسعار الحديد وذلك ببرنامج البرامفيرا لاننى استطعت ان اطوع البرنامج لما اريده


----------



## Elassal (25 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس العسال
> الطابوق فى الخليج هو ال block او البلوك فى مصر او الطوب الاسمنتى المفرغ
> كما اوضحت يا باشمهندس انا مش محتاج انى ابعتلك برنامج زمنى علشان تعملهولى
> انا بتكلم بناحية اعتقد اكبر من مجرد عمل برنامج زمنى ولكن بتكلم عن مشكله اعتقد انه من الصعب فهمها الا اذا كان الشخص مش مجرد مشغل لبرنامج البرامفيرا
> ...



مهندس محمد اعتقد انه مش من حقك تتكلم بالشكل ده من غير ما تعرف مين اللي حضرتك بتكلمه لانه يمكن يكون أكثر خبرة و قوة منك . و اعتقد انك بهذا الوصف فتحت ليا الباب اني اخذ معاك موقف عن طريق إدارة المنتدي فرجاء لا تجبرني علي هذا . و طالما حضرتك بهذه الخبرة بحيث انك لست بحاجة الي فما حاجتك الي القاء الاسئلة في هذه المشاركة . اعتقد انك توفر المساحة لمن يحتاجها . 

اتمني ان لا نتعدي اصول الاحترام و نلتزم به كما تنص قوانين هذا المنتدي المحترم .


----------



## محمد مطر (25 يونيو 2011)

كنت مستمتعاً بالنقاش الجاري بين الأخوين الكريمين المهندس أحمد العسال والمهندس محمد حسني....
وأدعو هنا لحسن الظن، فمهما قلنا نبقى إخوة إن شاء الله....
وأعتقد أن الأخ محمد، ربما لا يقصد الإساءة، وإن كان كلامه حاداً، حيث حولنا جميعاً إلى سائقي برنامج بريمافيرا. سامحك الله....
معلش زرعوها بذقني هذه المرة، ودعونا نستفد من خبراتكم أخوي الكريمين


----------



## Elassal (25 يونيو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> كنت مستمتعاً بالنقاش الجاري بين الأخوين الكريمين المهندس أحمد العسال والمهندس محمد حسني....
> وأدعو هنا لحسن الظن، فمهما قلنا نبقى إخوة إن شاء الله....
> وأعتقد أن الأخ محمد، ربما لا يقصد الإساءة، وإن كان كلامه حاداً، حيث حولنا جميعاً إلى سائقي برنامج بريمافيرا. سامحك الله....
> معلش زرعوها بذقني هذه المرة، ودعونا نستفد من خبراتكم أخوي الكريمين


جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد مطر . 

لكن اعتقد ان المهندس محمد حسني تجاوز الحدود و لم يكلف خاطره بالنظر في عدد المشاركات لمن يتحدث اليهم و لا كيفية الاسئلة و منها من مهندسين انا متاكد ان خبرتهم تفوق سنين عمري او عمره مثل المهندس محمود حازم بخبرته و مكانته الكبيرة ( علي الرغم من ان علمه يفوق علم أناس كثير في المشاركة و علي ؤأسهم انا فأنه لا يخجل ان يسأل عن شئ صغير لا يعلمه ) . و اعتقد انه فرح بنجاح كتبه الله له ( و ربنا يزيده ) فأحس بزهو ربنا يعافيه و يعافينا منه و هو لا يعلم ان هناك ممن شاركو في هذه المشاركة قد حققوا مطالبات مالية و زمنية لشركاتهم بمبالغ تتراوح بين 20 و 90 مليون دولار في اكثر من مشروع و عن طريق البريمافيرا برضه و دخلوا في تحكيم دولي ضد شركات و مكاتب دولية قد يعيش مهندس التخطيط و يموت و لا يراها و مع ذلك يدعون الله ليلا و نهارا ان يرحمهم من الزهو و يحاولون التعامل مع الناس ببساطة . فأعذنا الله من الزهو و ردنا الي طريق الصواب .


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (25 يونيو 2011)

المهندس العسال
قلت لك قبل ذلك انا اسف لاننى اضعت وقتك
وانا اقول لك الان انى اعتذر للاسلوب الذى رديت بيه لانى لاحظت انك تستخف بالسؤال وقد يكون اعتقادى خاطئ
ولكن اسمحلى ان اسال سؤال اخر
لنفرض اننى اعمل برنامج زمنى لمشروع واخبرنى المالك بان المشروع يتم تمويله من جمع التبرعات وان المبلغ المرصود للمشروع 3 مليون جنيه شهريا لا يمكن تخطيه
وبناءا عليه فان الاعمال المطلوب تنفيذها لا يتعدى المبلغ المرصود
ما هو الحل؟؟؟؟
ارجو التفكير كويس قبل الرد


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (25 يونيو 2011)

المهندس العسل
بعد ما قرات ردك انا اعتذر مرة اخرى وانا اكيد لست كما ذكرت انت فى ردك
فعلا يا باشمهندس انا تعرضت لهذه المشاكل ولم اجد حل لهذه المشكلات فى البرامفيرا فلجات الى المنتدى وانت اكيد اكثر خبرة والدليل على ذلك ردودك فى المنتدى والذى تعلمت منها الكثير
فشكرا لك واعتذر مرة اخرى


----------



## Elassal (25 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس العسل
> بعد ما قرات ردك انا اعتذر مرة اخرى وانا اكيد لست كما ذكرت انت فى ردك
> فعلا يا باشمهندس انا تعرضت لهذه المشاكل ولم اجد حل لهذه المشكلات فى البرامفيرا فلجات الى المنتدى وانت اكيد اكثر خبرة والدليل على ذلك ردودك فى المنتدى والذى تعلمت منها الكثير
> فشكرا لك واعتذر مرة اخرى



خلاص يا جماعة المهندس محمد حسيني لحق الموضوع قبل ما نروح القسم .

و زي ما اتكلمنا عشان الصورة توضح : المهندس محمد من مدرسة استخدام الresource leveling و أنا طبعا دقة قديمة ( علي الرغم من اني اصغر منه ) و لا استخدمها اطلاقا . 
او يحتاج لاستخدام نظام ERP و الذي يتم فيه ربط المخازن بالبرنامج الزمني و لكنه غالي عليه شوية ( 15 مليون بس ) و فيه منه من مايكروسوفت علي قد حاله بحوالي مليون و نص .


----------



## محمد مطر (26 يونيو 2011)

هيك صار بدها عزيمة على حساب الموقع....
والضيافة هي الإجابة عما يلي:
ما هو نظام erp الذي تحدثت عنه أخي الكريم أحمد، وما هي البرامج الذي تستخدمه أو تدعمه...
أرجو أن يوضح لنا الأخ محم والأخ أحمد، كيفية تحقيق المطالبات الزمنية والمادية التي تحدثتما عنها أخوي الكريمين، وأرجو ألا يكون ذلك من سر المهنة....


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (26 يونيو 2011)

elassal قال:


> خلاص يا جماعة المهندس محمد حسيني لحق الموضوع قبل ما نروح القسم .
> 
> و زي ما اتكلمنا عشان الصورة توضح : المهندس محمد من مدرسة استخدام الresource leveling و أنا طبعا دقة قديمة ( علي الرغم من اني اصغر منه ) و لا استخدمها اطلاقا .
> او يحتاج لاستخدام نظام erp و الذي يتم فيه ربط المخازن بالبرنامج الزمني و لكنه غالي عليه شوية ( 15 مليون بس ) و فيه منه من مايكروسوفت علي قد حاله بحوالي مليون و نص .



المهندس العسال
بعد المكالمه الهاتفيه الطويله التى سعدت بها امس فقط اريد ان اوضح ان اى نظام يربط بين المخازن والبرامفيرا يكون اثناء التنفيذ وليس التخطيط
ومن مشاكل البرامفيرا ايضا انها لا تستطيع ان تعطيك منحنى يوضح العلاقه بين الوقت والتكلفه المخطط له والفعلى ( طبعا هتثور عليا ) نعم تعطى التكلفه الفعليه والمستهدفه فقط عند يوم عمل الupdate ولكن لا تخزن ال update السابق ولا تستطيع ان تعطى منحنى لمسار التكلفه المخططه والفعليه على طول مسار المشروع بمعنى انك لا تستطيع ان تغذى البرنامج بعدد العمال والمواد والمعدات يوميا الا اذا عملت update يوميا وكنت اتمنى ان تتفاعل معنا البرامفيرا لامكانية ادخال جميع المعلومات يوميا ويجوز ان هناك برامج اخرى كما ذكرت ترتبط بالبرامفيرا تقوم بذلك ولو كان البرنامج فى حدود من جنيه لالف كنت اشتريته


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (26 يونيو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> هيك صار بدها عزيمة على حساب الموقع....
> والضيافة هي الإجابة عما يلي:
> ما هو نظام erp الذي تحدثت عنه أخي الكريم أحمد، وما هي البرامج الذي تستخدمه أو تدعمه...
> أرجو أن يوضح لنا الأخ محم والأخ أحمد، كيفية تحقيق المطالبات الزمنية والمادية التي تحدثتما عنها أخوي الكريمين، وأرجو ألا يكون ذلك من سر المهنة....



المهندس محمد مطر
تكون المطالبات الزمنيه نتيجة تعليق احد الانشطه او تاجيلها بسبب خارج عن ارادة المقاول وتكون هذه الانشطه على المسار الحرج او نتيجه التعليق اصبحت على المسار الحرج ولا بد ان تثبت ذلك بالمستندات ثم توقع ذلك على البرنامج الزمنى ولا بد ان يكون البنامج معتمدا من الاستشارى والمالك ومثال ذلك عن تجارب حقيقيه
عند البدء فى اعمال الحفر وجدت كابلات تمر بالمنطقه بالرغم من اخذ كافة التصاريح من الجهات المعنية وتم اثبات ذلك من اول يوم واثبات تاريخ تعديل مسار الكابلات واستئناف العمل ويتم عمل تعليق للنشاط suspend ثم resume وتعمل run للبرنامج فيعطيك تاثير ذلك على البرنامج اما بالتاخير او تقليص فترة ال float 
او مثال اخر حدوث سيول وقد حدث ذلك فعلا فى احد المواقع بالشارقة وتعذر دخول المشروع لمدة معينه وفى هذه الحاله بدلا من وضع suspend للانشطة يتم عمل non working days فى ال calender المستخدمه ثم عمل run
ومثال اخر اذا نص التعاقد على ان يقوم المقاول بتقديم العينات او المخططات للاعتماد ويتم الرد فى خلال 14 يوما وتاخر الاستشارى فى الرد يمكن اثبات ذلك وتوقيعه على البرنامج
ومثال اخر اذا كان المالك سيقوم بتوريدات معينه او هناك اعمال تخصصيه ستسند لمقاول اخر وتاخر التعاقد مع المقاول او حدث تاخير فى التنفيذ اثر على تنفيذ بنود التعاقد يتم اثباتها مستنديا ثم وضعها فى البرنامج
ارجو ان اكون اوضحت الصوره


----------



## Elassal (26 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس العسال
> بعد المكالمه الهاتفيه الطويله التى سعدت بها امس فقط اريد ان اوضح ان اى نظام يربط بين المخازن والبرامفيرا يكون اثناء التنفيذ وليس التخطيط
> ومن مشاكل البرامفيرا ايضا انها لا تستطيع ان تعطيك منحنى يوضح العلاقه بين الوقت والتكلفه المخطط له والفعلى ( طبعا هتثور عليا ) نعم تعطى التكلفه الفعليه والمستهدفه فقط عند يوم عمل الupdate ولكن لا تخزن ال update السابق ولا تستطيع ان تعطى منحنى لمسار التكلفه المخططه والفعليه على طول مسار المشروع بمعنى انك لا تستطيع ان تغذى البرنامج بعدد العمال والمواد والمعدات يوميا الا اذا عملت update يوميا وكنت اتمنى ان تتفاعل معنا البرامفيرا لامكانية ادخال جميع المعلومات يوميا ويجوز ان هناك برامج اخرى كما ذكرت ترتبط بالبرامفيرا تقوم بذلك ولو كان البرنامج فى حدود من جنيه لالف كنت اشتريته



بتخزن الupdate السابق عن طريق ال store period performance و علي فكرة لو حتحمل update يومي البرنامج مش حيقول لا .


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (26 يونيو 2011)

elassal قال:


> خلاص يا جماعة المهندس محمد حسيني لحق الموضوع قبل ما نروح القسم .
> 
> و زي ما اتكلمنا عشان الصورة توضح : المهندس محمد من مدرسة استخدام الresource leveling و أنا طبعا دقة قديمة ( علي الرغم من اني اصغر منه ) و لا استخدمها اطلاقا .
> او يحتاج لاستخدام نظام erp و الذي يتم فيه ربط المخازن بالبرنامج الزمني و لكنه غالي عليه شوية ( 15 مليون بس ) و فيه منه من مايكروسوفت علي قد حاله بحوالي مليون و نص .



كيفك مهندس العسال, ممكن تعطيني تلميح عن نظام erp عشان هاي اول مرة اسمع بيه

وشكرا


----------



## محمد مطر (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم إخوتي الكرام....

أخي أحمد العسال، هل تتكرم علينا وتشرح لنا بالتفصيل عن طريق مثا كيف نتخزن الupdate السابق عن طريق ال store period performance 

ومشكور مقدماً


----------



## Elassal (27 يونيو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لكم إخوتي الكرام....
> 
> أخي أحمد العسال، هل تتكرم علينا وتشرح لنا بالتفصيل عن طريق مثا كيف نتخزن الupdate السابق عن طريق ال store period performance
> 
> ومشكور مقدماً



الموضوع بمنتهي البساطة انك قبل كل update تطبق خاصية store period performance فتخزن القيم للأسبوع او الupdate السابق فأذا رسمت المنحني من البرنامج بعد سنة مثلا من بداية المشروع فان قيمة منحني الactual التي تظهر لك هي القيم الحقيقية و ليست من استنتاج البرنامج .

ملحوظة : في بريمافيرا 6 يجب تعريف financial period حتي يتمكن من التخزين .


----------



## Elassal (27 يونيو 2011)

*Erp*

نظرا لطلبات الجماهير : ERP ( Enterprise resource planning) هو نظام إدارة الموارد للمؤسسات و فيه يتم تخزين بيانات الشركة او المؤسسة من مخازن و مشتريات و ادارة موارد بشرية و إدارة مالية و فنية و كل الادارات المعروفة في كل شركة . 
و حتي الان وعلي حسب علمي هناك 3 اصدارات منه 
1- من مايكروسوفت و اعرف شركات تستخدمه في منطقة برج العرب الصناعية في مصر .
2- واحد من اوراكل و تستخدمه شركة فودافون مصر .
3- واحد اخر علي ما اعتقد اسمه ساب ( و ليس برنامج تحليل الهياكل الهندسية ) و تستخدمه شركة توشيبا العربي في مصر .

البرنامج الواحد لا يمكن استخدامه عن طريق شخص واحد ابدا و هو ليس برنامج تخطيط و لكنه يربط الشركة كلها ببعضها و يمكن ربط برنامج البريمافيرا بالبرنامج المصدر من اوراكل و اعرف شركة ضخمة في قطر تقوم بالفعل بهذا .


----------



## محمد مطر (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك أخي أحمد...
لكن مشكلتي هي مع financial period لم أجد من شرحها، أو كيفية الاستفادة منها....
هلا قمت بذلك وكلنا شاكرين لك...


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (27 يونيو 2011)

Elassal قال:


> ده انت عايز كورس بريمافيرا مش اسئلة بسيطة .
> عموما حاضر لكن واحدة واحدة .
> 1- فائدة الموارد تكون بالشكل ده انك ممكن تعمل تحميل مجموعة من الموارد مرة واحدة يعني مثلا لو مجموعة من الناس لازم يشتغلوا مع بعض في بعض البنود و يمكن ان يعملوا منفصلين فالموضوع ده يسهل لك تحميلهم فرادي او مجاميع . بالاضافة لفوائد اخري في التقارير .


حاولت اعمل تحميل لعده موارد على نشاط واحد بهذه الطريقة لكنى لم اصل لنتيجه ( بيتحمل المورد ال parent فقط كأنه مورد مستقل بذاته ولا يحمل اى من الموارد ال child)....هل هناك طريقة لتحميل عده موارد مره واحده ......


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (28 يونيو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لك أخي أحمد...
> لكن مشكلتي هي مع financial period لم أجد من شرحها، أو كيفية الاستفادة منها....
> هلا قمت بذلك وكلنا شاكرين لك...



انظر للمرفقات واتمنى ان يكون مفهوم


----------



## محمد مطر (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم جهاد...
أنا بالأساس لا أعرف ما هي financial period سوى ترجمتها الحرفية، مدة مالية.
ما أطلبه هو شرح عملي على مثال ولو كان من أربعة activities يوضح كيف نستفيد منها في المشروعات،
وما علاقتها بـ store period performance وكيف يمكن الحصول على منحنى يوضح العلاقه بين الوقت والتكلفه المخطط له والفعلى أي التكلفه الفعليه والمستهدفه ليس فقط ليوم عمل update وإنما على مدار حياة المشروع، أي كل ما نعمل update، وهذا الذي قال عنه الأخ الكريم محمد حسيني أن البريمافيرا لا تستطيع عمله، لكن الأخ الكريم أحمد العسال قال أن البريمافيرا تستطيع عمل ذلك من خلال store period performance و financial period ، أرجو أن يتكرم الأخ أحمد العسال بالإجابة، ولو بمثال عملي صغير...

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (29 يونيو 2011)

ليه نسبة ا"Schedule % مش دقيقة واحيانا غلط....

ولو عندى delay خلال نشاط واحد ازاى اعمل تقسيم split للنشاط علشان اضيف نشاط بمسمى ال delay من اجل عمل time impact analysis


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (29 يونيو 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> ليه نسبة ا"Schedule % مش دقيقة واحيانا غلط....
> 
> ولو عندى delay خلال نشاط واحد ازاى اعمل تقسيم split للنشاط علشان اضيف نشاط بمسمى ال delay من اجل عمل time impact analysis



بخصوص نسبة ا"Schedule % ممكن توضح كيف غلط. هل قمت بتحويل من p3 to p6 وكان هناك اختلاف في النسب ؟

بخصوص delay لا تقوم بعمل split للنشاط ولكن قوم باضافة نشاط يقوم بتوضيح التاخير وربطه مع النشاط المتاخر عن طريق العلاقات


----------



## Elassal (29 يونيو 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> ليه نسبة ا"Schedule % مش دقيقة واحيانا غلط....
> 
> ولو عندى delay خلال نشاط واحد ازاى اعمل تقسيم split للنشاط علشان اضيف نشاط بمسمى ال delay من اجل عمل time impact analysis



ال%schedule في بريمافيرا 6 متعلقة بالearned value و ليس كمل يظن الكثيرين و يحسبها البرنامج بدقة عندما يكون الجدول الزمني محمل بالموارد . و لكن يخرج نتائج غير صحيحة عندما يكون غير محمل و هذه احد عيوب البريمافيرا 6 .

بالنسبة للموضوع الثاني فهو موضوع كبير و حنأجله بكرة عشان انا مجهد و مضغوط جدا في الشغل.

و مبدئيا ما ينفعش نضيف حاجة علي جدول زمني شغال . الextension of time بيكون حاجة منفصلة حتي يتم الموافقة عليه .


----------



## Elassal (29 يونيو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم جهاد...
> أنا بالأساس لا أعرف ما هي financial period سوى ترجمتها الحرفية، مدة مالية.
> ما أطلبه هو شرح عملي على مثال ولو كان من أربعة activities يوضح كيف نستفيد منها في المشروعات،
> وما علاقتها بـ store period performance وكيف يمكن الحصول على منحنى يوضح العلاقه بين الوقت والتكلفه المخطط له والفعلى أي التكلفه الفعليه والمستهدفه ليس فقط ليوم عمل update وإنما على مدار حياة المشروع، أي كل ما نعمل update، وهذا الذي قال عنه الأخ الكريم محمد حسيني أن البريمافيرا لا تستطيع عمله، لكن الأخ الكريم أحمد العسال قال أن البريمافيرا تستطيع عمل ذلك من خلال store period performance و financial period ، أرجو أن يتكرم الأخ أحمد العسال بالإجابة، ولو بمثال عملي صغير...
> ...



باشمهندس جهاد تقدر ترد لو حتقدر تغطي الموضوع لاني فهمت المهندس محمد اني حتأخر عليه يومين عشان ضغط الشغل . لو مش حتقدر يا ريت ترد برده.


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (30 يونيو 2011)

Elassal قال:


> ال%schedule في بريمافيرا 6 متعلقة بالearned value و ليس كمل يظن الكثيرين و يحسبها البرنامج بدقة عندما يكون الجدول الزمني محمل بالموارد . و لكن يخرج نتائج غير صحيحة عندما يكون غير محمل و هذه احد عيوب البريمافيرا 6 .
> 
> بالنسبة للموضوع الثاني فهو موضوع كبير و حنأجله بكرة عشان انا مجهد و مضغوط جدا في الشغل.
> 
> و مبدئيا ما ينفعش نضيف حاجة علي جدول زمني شغال . الextension of time بيكون حاجة منفصلة حتي يتم الموافقة عليه .


انا قصدى على المبدأ يعنى لو عندى بند حفر واثناء التنفيذ وبعد حفر جزء ظهرت مياه جوفيه تستلزم القيام بعمليه نزح وهوا ما سيعطل ويزيد المده الزمنيه فكرتى هو كيف يمكن تقسيم نشاط الحفر الى نشاطين قبل وبعد نشاط التأخير الى هيكون فى حالتنا هو نشاط نزح المياه الجوفيه ...


بالنسبة لنسبه %schedule ...... ايه البديل لو عايز اقيس ال Planned Progress خصوصا للانشطة التى تكون تحت التنفيذ in-progress فى وقت تحديث البرنامج data ..date ....والبرنامج مش محمل عليه موارد .....
ثانيا كنت عايز اخذ فكره عن ازاى البرنامج بيحسب earned value لمختلف طرق قياس نسبه تقدم الانشطة سواء unite ... duration...or physical ....


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (30 يونيو 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> انا قصدى على المبدأ يعنى لو عندى بند حفر واثناء التنفيذ وبعد حفر جزء ظهرت مياه جوفيه تستلزم القيام بعمليه نزح وهوا ما سيعطل ويزيد المده الزمنيه فكرتى هو كيف يمكن تقسيم نشاط الحفر الى نشاطين قبل وبعد نشاط التأخير الى هيكون فى حالتنا هو نشاط نزح المياه الجوفيه ...
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لنسبه %schedule ...... ايه البديل لو عايز اقيس ال Planned Progress خصوصا للانشطة التى تكون تحت التنفيذ in-progress فى وقت تحديث البرنامج data ..date ....والبرنامج مش محمل عليه موارد .....
> ثانيا كنت عايز اخذ فكره عن ازاى البرنامج بيحسب earned value لمختلف طرق قياس نسبه تقدم الانشطة سواء unite ... duration...or physical ....



المهندس احمد سمير
انا لا اعرف كيف يقوم البرنامج بحساب ال earned value على مشروع لم يتم توقيع الموارد عليه لان بهذا المفهوم نكون ضربنا مخترع هذه الطريقه فى مقتل
معنا ال earned value او اخترعوها علشان فى المشاريع عند تقييمها بطريقة التكلفه ومقارنتها بالتكلفه المخطط لها لا تعطى مؤشر على تقدم او تاخر تنفيذ المشروع بمعنى اننى لو علمت ان تكلفة المشروع حتى هذه اللحظة 100000 جنيه والمخطط له كان 90000 جنيه فهل هذا مؤشر على تقدم البرنامج او هناك تاخير ؟؟ الجواب لا
فتم اختراع هذه الطريقه لحساب تكلفة البنود التى تم تنفيذها بالفعل طبقا لنسب التنفيذ مضروبة فى التكلفة المخطط لها ومقارنتها بالتكلفة المخطط لها فى الاعمال المخطط لها وطرح القيمتين من بعض وبذلك تعرف هل المشروع متقدم او متاخر
اما اذا لم تحمل الموارد على المشروع فليس للبرامفيرا خيار اخر من التعامل مع مدد الانشطه وفقط بمعنى ان لو اجمالى عدد ايام الانشطه 10000 يوم ( يساوى مجموع duration للانشطه ) وليس مدة المشروع
ثم كان نشاط مثل الحفر يساوى 10 ايام فان بند الحفر يشكل ناتج قسمة ال 10 على 10000 ويقوم البرنامج بعمل مجموع عدد الايام ( مثلا عند عمل ال update عملت 50 % من الحفر يساوى 5 ايام و20 % من الخرسانه العاديه مثلا 3 ايام و10% من المسلحه 2 يوم ) ويجمع هذه الايام ويقسمها على اجمالى ال durations فيعطيك نسبة التنفيذ
ارجو ان اكون اجبت على جزء من السؤال


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (30 يونيو 2011)

المهندس / احمد سمير
بخصوص الحفر ونزح المياه السؤال بند نزح المياه مذكور فى التعاقد ام لا بمعنى هل يمكن اضافة مدة ام لا.
فى حالة عدم ذكره فى بنود المقايسه ولم ينص بند الحفر على ان السعر يشمل نزح المياه ان وجد فمن حقك ان تعمل suspend ثم resume للنشاط
وان كان البند مذكور فى المقايسه فمن الافضل عمل نشاط اخر هو نزح المياه لان نزح المياه لا ينتهى بانتهاء الحفر بل يمتد حتى الانتهاء من الاساسات وحتى الردم
ارجو ان اكون اوضحت الصورة


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (30 يونيو 2011)

Elassal قال:


> باشمهندس جهاد تقدر ترد لو حتقدر تغطي الموضوع لاني فهمت المهندس محمد اني حتأخر عليه يومين عشان ضغط الشغل . لو مش حتقدر يا ريت ترد برده.



بعتذرك لك مهندس احمد لعدم استطاعتي تغطية الموضوع بسبب ضعفي في موضوع earned value في البرامفيرا 6


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (30 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس احمد سمير
> انا لا اعرف كيف يقوم البرنامج بحساب ال earned value على مشروع لم يتم توقيع الموارد عليه لان بهذا المفهوم نكون ضربنا مخترع هذه الطريقه فى مقتل
> معنا ال earned value او اخترعوها علشان فى المشاريع عند تقييمها بطريقة التكلفه ومقارنتها بالتكلفه المخطط لها لا تعطى مؤشر على تقدم او تاخر تنفيذ المشروع بمعنى اننى لو علمت ان تكلفة المشروع حتى هذه اللحظة 100000 جنيه والمخطط له كان 90000 جنيه فهل هذا مؤشر على تقدم البرنامج او هناك تاخير ؟؟ الجواب لا
> فتم اختراع هذه الطريقه لحساب تكلفة البنود التى تم تنفيذها بالفعل طبقا لنسب التنفيذ مضروبة فى التكلفة المخطط لها ومقارنتها بالتكلفة المخطط لها فى الاعمال المخطط لها وطرح القيمتين من بعض وبذلك تعرف هل المشروع متقدم او متاخر
> ...



انا فاهم مبدأ القيمة المضافه تماما سواء كانت تطبق على التكلفه او ساعات العمل man-hour ..

كل الى انا عايزه ازاى اعمل تقرير progress معتمد على المدد الزمنيه للانشطة فقط ...لو محملتش الموارد على الانشطة ...

ثانيا اذا كنت حملت الموارد على الانشطة ايه تأثير طريقة حساب تقدم النشاط على كيفيه حساب معادلة القيمة المضافة .*unite ... duration...or physical ....

*..سؤالى الجديد وهو توضيح لهدفى فى الجزئية الاولى.....فى خانه columns ....percent completes..... ما هى معادلات ( او كيف يحسب البرنامج )الاتى:Activity complete %
performance%
schedule %
duration %
duration from original % ​


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (30 يونيو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس / احمد سمير
> بخصوص الحفر ونزح المياه السؤال بند نزح المياه مذكور فى التعاقد ام لا بمعنى هل يمكن اضافة مدة ام لا.
> فى حالة عدم ذكره فى بنود المقايسه ولم ينص بند الحفر على ان السعر يشمل نزح المياه ان وجد فمن حقك ان تعمل suspend ثم resume للنشاط
> وان كان البند مذكور فى المقايسه فمن الافضل عمل نشاط اخر هو نزح المياه لان نزح المياه لا ينتهى بانتهاء الحفر بل يمتد حتى الانتهاء من الاساسات وحتى الردم
> ارجو ان اكون اوضحت الصورة


فى المثال نشاط نزح المياه الجوفيه غير مذكور فى المقايسه 
هل الsuspend ...resume يعتمد فى المطالبات او يجب ادخال نشاط بمسمى سبب التأخير ...


----------



## Elassal (30 يونيو 2011)

اهدي شوية يا باشمهندس احمد .
ان شاء الله أحاول بكرة ارد علي اسئلتك لاني فعلا مضغوط في الشغل . لكن لا تقلق .


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (30 يونيو 2011)

elassal قال:


> اهدي شوية يا باشمهندس احمد .
> ان شاء الله أحاول بكرة ارد علي اسئلتك لاني فعلا مضغوط في الشغل . لكن لا تقلق .


براحتك ياباشا ...واعتذر اذا كانت اسألتى كتيره شوية ....


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (30 يونيو 2011)

eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> فى المثال نشاط نزح المياه الجوفيه غير مذكور فى المقايسه
> هل الsuspend ...resume يعتمد فى المطالبات او يجب ادخال نشاط بمسمى سبب التأخير ...



الافضل في اظهار المطالبات ان تقوم بادخال نشاط بمسمى التاخير


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكلة واجهتني هي اختلاف النتائج في Progress override بين برامفيرا 3 وبرامفيرا 6 في تواريخ الانشطة, ممكن سبب الاختلاف وهل هناك طريقة تجعل النتائج متشابهة بين النسختين ؟؟؟


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (1 يوليو 2011)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> الافضل في اظهار المطالبات ان تقوم بادخال نشاط بمسمى التاخير



المهندس جهاد
يعنى ايه ندخل نشاط اسمه التاخير؟؟؟؟ طيب ومدة النشاط ده نحسبها ازاى؟؟؟
انا لا اعتقد ذلك لان المفروض ان احنا نوقع ما حدث على المشروع ثم نترك للبرنامج هوه الذى يحدد قيمة التاخير لان تاخير احد البنود قد يؤثر على نهاية المشروع اذا كان على المسار الحرج وقد لا يؤثراذ كان هناك float 
اكاد اجزم انه لا يوجد اى شئ يمكن توقيعه على البرامفيرا الا suspend و resume او اذا استخدمن non working days فى ال calander للنشاط
او يمكن عن طريق زيادة كمية احد البنود عن كميات المقايسه وبشرط ان يكون النشاط fixed unit per time


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (1 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة المهندسين لا يوجد شئ اسمه earned value عن طريق ال man hour لسبب بسيط تستخدم هذه الطريقه لان حساب التكلفه له متغيرات كثيره لان يدخل فيه تكلفة العماله بكافة انواعها والمواد لمختلفه والمعدات ولذلك تستخدم هذه الطريقه وكانت فى الاصل للمشاريع التى cost plus fees وليست بنظام المناقصات لاعتمادها على التكلفة
اما استخدام ال man hour وهو متغير واحد فقط فطبعا لا فائدة من استخدام هذه الطريقه ابدالانك يمكن مقارنة اجمالى ساعات العمل المنفذه بالمخطط لها وفقط دون الدخول فى تفاصيل التكلفه


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (1 يوليو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس جهاد
> يعنى ايه ندخل نشاط اسمه التاخير؟؟؟؟ طيب ومدة النشاط ده نحسبها ازاى؟؟؟
> انا لا اعتقد ذلك لان المفروض ان احنا نوقع ما حدث على المشروع ثم نترك للبرنامج هوه الذى يحدد قيمة التاخير لان تاخير احد البنود قد يؤثر على نهاية المشروع اذا كان على المسار الحرج وقد لا يؤثراذ كان هناك float
> اكاد اجزم انه لا يوجد اى شئ يمكن توقيعه على البرامفيرا الا suspend و resume او اذا استخدمن non working days فى ال calander للنشاط
> او يمكن عن طريق زيادة كمية احد البنود عن كميات المقايسه وبشرط ان يكون النشاط fixed unit per time



لا اقصد ان ندخل نشاط اسمه التاخير ولكن اقصد ان ندخل نشاط اسمه يوضح سبب التاخير, مثل تغيير المخططات من قبل المالك او خطا في المخططات وتوقف العمل بسبب هذا الخطا, اما عن طريق كيفية حسابها فهي عن طريق ربط نشاط الذي يوضح مسمى التاخير مع النشاط المتاخر بعلاقات التي تبين بداية وانتهاء الحدث

اما بالنسبة لطريقة Resume and suspend حسب معلوماتي لا تظهر طريقة التاخير بطريقة مفهومة 

اما بخصوص non working day في التقويم, اعتقد انها حالات نادرة التي تجبرنا على عمل هذا الامر لتوضيح التاخير


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (1 يوليو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين لا يوجد شئ اسمه earned value عن طريق ال man hour لسبب بسيط تستخدم هذه الطريقه لان حساب التكلفه له متغيرات كثيره لان يدخل فيه تكلفة العماله بكافة انواعها والمواد لمختلفه والمعدات ولذلك تستخدم هذه الطريقه وكانت فى الاصل للمشاريع التى cost plus fees وليست بنظام المناقصات لاعتمادها على التكلفة
> اما استخدام ال man hour وهو متغير واحد فقط فطبعا لا فائدة من استخدام هذه الطريقه ابدالانك يمكن مقارنة اجمالى ساعات العمل المنفذه بالمخطط لها وفقط دون الدخول فى تفاصيل التكلفه



كلامك سليم لكن فى بعض الاحيان يكون توزيع man hour على زمن المشروع اكثر واقعيه من توزيع التكلفه ...( اى كان اسم هذا الاسلوب ) .. خصوصا اذا كانت هناك انشطه زات موارد material ذات قيمه عاليه ......قد تعطى انطباع زائف عن نسبه الانجاز اذا تم ادخالها فى المستخصات كتوريدات ....بقيمه 50..60% من قيمه البند ...في حين تكون نسبه الانجاز الفعليه سواء اتحسبت بأى طريقةunite or duration % ...شبه منعدمة ......


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (1 يوليو 2011)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> لا اقصد ان ندخل نشاط اسمه التاخير ولكن اقصد ان ندخل نشاط اسمه يوضح سبب التاخير, مثل تغيير المخططات من قبل المالك او خطا في المخططات وتوقف العمل بسبب هذا الخطا, اما عن طريق كيفية حسابها فهي عن طريق ربط نشاط الذي يوضح مسمى التاخير مع النشاط المتاخر بعلاقات التي تبين بداية وانتهاء الحدث
> 
> اما بالنسبة لطريقة resume and suspend حسب معلوماتي لا تظهر طريقة التاخير بطريقة مفهومة
> 
> اما بخصوص non working day في التقويم, اعتقد انها حالات نادرة التي تجبرنا على عمل هذا الامر لتوضيح التاخير



المهندس جهاد
مثال كالذى ذكرته فى تاخير المخططات مثلا لابد ان يكون اعتماد المخططات احد الانشطة فى البرنامج الزمنى وعند استخدام suspend and resume لها شرطين اولهما انها تطبق على النشاط الذى توقف والثانى ان النشاط لابد ان يكون قد بدا لان البرامفيرا لا تستطيع ان تفرض توقف نشاط لم يبدا بعد
اما اذا كان اعتماد المخططات غير مندرج بالبرنامج فكلامك صحيح يتم استحداث بند اعتماد المخططات ويتم ربطه بالانشطه .


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (2 يوليو 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس جهاد
> مثال كالذى ذكرته فى تاخير المخططات مثلا لابد ان يكون اعتماد المخططات احد الانشطة فى البرنامج الزمنى وعند استخدام suspend and resume لها شرطين اولهما انها تطبق على النشاط الذى توقف والثانى ان النشاط لابد ان يكون قد بدا لان البرامفيرا لا تستطيع ان تفرض توقف نشاط لم يبدا بعد
> اما اذا كان اعتماد المخططات غير مندرج بالبرنامج فكلامك صحيح يتم استحداث بند اعتماد المخططات ويتم ربطه بالانشطه .



بخصوص suspend and resume هل هذه الطريقة تظهر التاخير بطريقة مفهومة؟ حسب معلوماتي لا


----------



## Elassal (5 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع سخن بين الثلاث مهندسين و للاسف انا مطحون في الشغل ز لكن ان شاء الله هانت . الاسبوع القادم يوم الاحد حتكون الامور هديت و حنتكلم عن حاجات كتير 
earned value 
why man-hours not cost 
why not add activities in the update and when to use this methodology

why not use the suspend and resume

اراكم يوم الاحد . في رعاية الله


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (7 يوليو 2011)

سؤال مباشر.... موجهه للمهندس احمد العسال
انا مقبل على العمل فى احد مشاريع المنشأت البحرية ذات عقد من نوع EPC..... ازاى اقيس نسبة انجاز المشروع ككل بطريقة مقبوله ...... وازاى اضع نسب Weight لكل عنصر كنسبه من الاجمالى المشروع ...مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار اختلاف طرق التقييم للثلاث العناصر المرتبطه بالمشروع ..... زى ما حضرتك رديت عليا فى موضوع اخر ان Engineering يفضل تقييمه عن طريق ال manhour ...... وال procurement يفضل تقييمه عن طريق cost .... وال construction يفضل تقييمه او متابعته عن طريق ال cost & manhour......... وطبعا هتقابلنى مشكله فى شكل ال s-curve ..." cash out /time ".....

انا عارف ان حضرتك شغال او كنت فى شركة archirodon الرائده فى مجال الانشاءات البحرية فياريت حضرتك تدلنى ابتدى ازاى فى تخطيط هذا النوع من المشاريع .... وايه المشاكل الى ممكن تقابلنى كمهندس تخطيط ... خصوصا مع وجود PMC ...., لأن الموضوع جديد بالنسبة ليا واكيد انت عارف مستوى الاهتمام بدور مهندس التخطيط فى مصر عامل ازاى


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (17 يوليو 2011)

لماذا فى الـ P6 لا يتم عمل Leveling للمورد اللى بيكون Budget Units/time اكبر من max limt وشكراً


----------



## Elassal (24 أغسطس 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> سؤال مباشر.... موجهه للمهندس احمد العسال
> انا مقبل على العمل فى احد مشاريع المنشأت البحرية ذات عقد من نوع EPC..... ازاى اقيس نسبة انجاز المشروع ككل بطريقة مقبوله ...... وازاى اضع نسب Weight لكل عنصر كنسبه من الاجمالى المشروع ...مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار اختلاف طرق التقييم للثلاث العناصر المرتبطه بالمشروع ..... زى ما حضرتك رديت عليا فى موضوع اخر ان Engineering يفضل تقييمه عن طريق ال manhour ...... وال procurement يفضل تقييمه عن طريق cost .... وال construction يفضل تقييمه او متابعته عن طريق ال cost & manhour......... وطبعا هتقابلنى مشكله فى شكل ال s-curve ..." cash out /time ".....
> 
> انا عارف ان حضرتك شغال او كنت فى شركة archirodon الرائده فى مجال الانشاءات البحرية فياريت حضرتك تدلنى ابتدى ازاى فى تخطيط هذا النوع من المشاريع .... وايه المشاكل الى ممكن تقابلنى كمهندس تخطيط ... خصوصا مع وجود PMC ...., لأن الموضوع جديد بالنسبة ليا واكيد انت عارف مستوى الاهتمام بدور مهندس التخطيط فى مصر عامل ازاى



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
كل عام و انتم بخير يا اهل الملتقي و عذرا علي انقطاعي و لكن كانت فترة عمل قاسية .

انا قلت ان الناس بتفضل لكل النوع زي ما ذكرت و لكن يجب وجود وحدة واحدة و اعتقد ان الmanhours او الweight factor و يمكن ذلك عن طريق حساب الmanhours للconstruction و للengineering و فرض مثلها للprocurement .
موضوع المشاكل ده موضوع غير محدد لازم اعرف المشروع و نبتدي مع بعض الجدول الزمني و نتابع المشاكل . ممكن تبعتلي الحاجة علي الايميل و نتابع مع بعض . في انتظار ردك.


----------



## Elassal (24 أغسطس 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لك أخي أحمد...
> لكن مشكلتي هي مع financial period لم أجد من شرحها، أو كيفية الاستفادة منها....
> هلا قمت بذلك وكلنا شاكرين لك...



financial period 
هو ان تحدد الفترة الزمنية التي تريد ان تخزن و تتابع فيها معلومات المشروع و تتم مرة واحدة في بداية المشروع . و لها فائدتان :
اولا : يمكن ان يستفيد منها القسم المالي .
ثانيا : تخزين قيم تقدم المشروع كل فترة زمنية عن طريق تطبيق store period performance كل تحديث . و بالتالي يمكن متابعة معدلات الانتاج و شكل المنحني للمشروع او لاي جزء منه للحكم عليه او الاستفادة منه في اتخاذ خطوات تفيد المشروع .

ملحوظة : للحصول علي نتائج التخزين يجب اخراج التقارير الخاصة بfinancial period


----------



## محمد مطر (24 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ الكريم أحمد العسال، أهلا بعودتك بعد انقطاعك عنا....
عسى الأمور بخير إن شاء الله


----------



## Elassal (24 أغسطس 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> انا قصدى على المبدأ يعنى لو عندى بند حفر واثناء التنفيذ وبعد حفر جزء ظهرت مياه جوفيه تستلزم القيام بعمليه نزح وهوا ما سيعطل ويزيد المده الزمنيه فكرتى هو كيف يمكن تقسيم نشاط الحفر الى نشاطين قبل وبعد نشاط التأخير الى هيكون فى حالتنا هو نشاط نزح المياه الجوفيه ...
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لنسبه %schedule ...... ايه البديل لو عايز اقيس ال Planned Progress خصوصا للانشطة التى تكون تحت التنفيذ in-progress فى وقت تحديث البرنامج data ..date ....والبرنامج مش محمل عليه موارد .....
> ثانيا كنت عايز اخذ فكره عن ازاى البرنامج بيحسب earned value لمختلف طرق قياس نسبه تقدم الانشطة سواء unite ... duration...or physical ....


اولا : اي برنامج غير محمل بالموارد فهو غير فعال بالنسبة لطريقة الearned value و ليس معني ان برنامج تحت التحديث حتي هذه اللحظة مثل بريمافيرا 6 يقوم باخراج بيانات غير صحيحة ان الطريقة خاطئة و الدليل علي هذا هو برنامج بريمافيرا 3 و هو النسخة المستقرة .

ثانيا : هناك فرق بين التحديث الطبيعي المتكرر للمشروع و الذي لا يجب إدخال المشكلات اليومية اليه و إن كان تأثيرها سوف يظهر عن طريق التاخير علي هذا النشاط tفي حالة وجود تاخير لانه يمكن ان يكون عليه float . و لكن يجب إظهارها في حالة تطبيق extension of time و في هذه الحالة سندخل سبب التاخير و نقسم النشاط الاساسي و هكذا .


----------



## Elassal (24 أغسطس 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> فى المثال نشاط نزح المياه الجوفيه غير مذكور فى المقايسه
> هل الsuspend ...resume يعتمد فى المطالبات او يجب ادخال نشاط بمسمى سبب التأخير ...



الresume و الsuspend لا يطبقوا الا لو كان التوقف لمدة معينة يتفق عليها و ذلك للحفاظ علي المعدلات التي يخزنها المشروع ليس الا فبه او بدونه تاريخ نهاية الانشطة سيسجل .


----------



## Elassal (24 أغسطس 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> الأخ الكريم أحمد العسال، أهلا بعودتك بعد انقطاعك عنا....
> عسى الأمور بخير إن شاء الله



شكرا باشمهندس محمد . الحمد لله كله تمام . كانت زنقة شغل من العيار الثقيل قوي .


----------



## Elassal (24 أغسطس 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> انا قصدى على المبدأ يعنى لو عندى بند حفر واثناء التنفيذ وبعد حفر جزء ظهرت مياه جوفيه تستلزم القيام بعمليه نزح وهوا ما سيعطل ويزيد المده الزمنيه فكرتى هو كيف يمكن تقسيم نشاط الحفر الى نشاطين قبل وبعد نشاط التأخير الى هيكون فى حالتنا هو نشاط نزح المياه الجوفيه ...
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لنسبه %schedule ...... ايه البديل لو عايز اقيس ال Planned Progress خصوصا للانشطة التى تكون تحت التنفيذ in-progress فى وقت تحديث البرنامج data ..date ....والبرنامج مش محمل عليه موارد .....
> ثانيا كنت عايز اخذ فكره عن ازاى البرنامج بيحسب earned value لمختلف طرق قياس نسبه تقدم الانشطة سواء unite ... duration...or physical ....



حسابات الearned value لا تتأثر بطريقة التحديث لانه ياخذ planned & actual , remaining في الحسبان .


----------



## Elassal (24 أغسطس 2011)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> مشكلة واجهتني هي اختلاف النتائج في progress override بين برامفيرا 3 وبرامفيرا 6 في تواريخ الانشطة, ممكن سبب الاختلاف وهل هناك طريقة تجعل النتائج متشابهة بين النسختين ؟؟؟



مشكلة البرنامج ده ان مفيش قاعدة معينة لمشاكله و لكن في الاغلب موضوع حساب الوقت بالساعات هو اللي مسبب المشكلة .
ممكن تبعتلي البرنامج و نشوف ايه مشكلتك .


----------



## Elassal (24 أغسطس 2011)

Eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> كلامك سليم لكن فى بعض الاحيان يكون توزيع man hour على زمن المشروع اكثر واقعيه من توزيع التكلفه ...( اى كان اسم هذا الاسلوب ) .. خصوصا اذا كانت هناك انشطه زات موارد material ذات قيمه عاليه ......قد تعطى انطباع زائف عن نسبه الانجاز اذا تم ادخالها فى المستخصات كتوريدات ....بقيمه 50..60% من قيمه البند ...في حين تكون نسبه الانجاز الفعليه سواء اتحسبت بأى طريقةunite or duration % ...شبه منعدمة ......



تطبق طريقة الearned value علي الmanhours لمقارنة الestimation بالفعلي و هي عملية مفيدة للشركات التي تطبقها في حسابات الtender في المستقبل و طبعا ذلك له علاقة بحسابات تكاليف تلك العمالة . لان المواد الخام تحسب لكل مشروع حسب توفرها .
و اعتقد ان ما ذكرته عن اسعار المواد او التكاليف المحملة و التي تعطي انطباع خاطئ عن نسبة تقدم المشروع .


----------



## Elassal (24 أغسطس 2011)

مريم سعد الدين قال:


> لماذا فى الـ P6 لا يتم عمل Leveling للمورد اللى بيكون Budget Units/time اكبر من max limt وشكراً



إذا كنت تطبيقين عملية crushing فكيف يطبقها علي انشطة بالفعل من الصعب توفير الموارد لها .


----------



## قلب الأقصى (24 أغسطس 2011)

إذا كنت تطبيقين عملية crushing فكيف يطبقها علي انشطة بالفعل من الصعب توفير الموارد لها .

انا مش فاهم الرد ... ممكن توضيح اكثر ؟


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (25 أغسطس 2011)

Elassal قال:


> إذا كنت تطبيقين عملية crushing فكيف يطبقها علي انشطة بالفعل من الصعب توفير الموارد لها .



اذا كان النشاط budget unit / time فهذا معناه ان كمية الموارد المطلوبه للنشاط فى المده الزمنيه ثابته بمعنى ان النشاط يحتاج 20 نجار فى اليوم وهو معدل ثابت واذا زادت كمية النشاط يزيد معه مدة النشاط
بمعنى انه لو كانت الكمية المطلوبه من النجارين 200 يوميه اصبحت مدة النشاط 10 ايام
واذا كانت الكمية المطلوبه للنشاط 300 نجار اصبحت مدة النشاط 15 يوما
ولهذا عند عمل levelling فان البرامفيرا لا تستطيع تقليل عدد الموارد المطلوبه فى اليوم ( 20 نجار ) لانك عملت الشرط فى البدايه والذى هو ان مدة النشاط واجمالى عدد النجارين يمكن تغييره ولا يمكن تغيير المعدل المطلوب فى اليوم

ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت على السؤال


----------



## Elassal (25 أغسطس 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> اذا كان النشاط budget unit / time فهذا معناه ان كمية الموارد المطلوبه للنشاط فى المده الزمنيه ثابته بمعنى ان النشاط يحتاج 20 نجار فى اليوم وهو معدل ثابت واذا زادت كمية النشاط يزيد معه مدة النشاط
> بمعنى انه لو كانت الكمية المطلوبه من النجارين 200 يوميه اصبحت مدة النشاط 10 ايام
> واذا كانت الكمية المطلوبه للنشاط 300 نجار اصبحت مدة النشاط 15 يوما
> ولهذا عند عمل levelling فان البرامفيرا لا تستطيع تقليل عدد الموارد المطلوبه فى اليوم ( 20 نجار ) لانك عملت الشرط فى البدايه والذى هو ان مدة النشاط واجمالى عدد النجارين يمكن تغييره ولا يمكن تغيير المعدل المطلوب فى اليوم
> ...



كفيت و وفيت يا هندسة
كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (25 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس / العسال
حمدا لله على السلامه
وجودك فى المنتدى بجد هام جدا ويجعلنا نتحفز للرد


----------



## Elassal (28 أغسطس 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس / العسال
> حمدا لله على السلامه
> وجودك فى المنتدى بجد هام جدا ويجعلنا نتحفز للرد



يا باشمهندس ربنا يكرمك 
و كل عام و حضرتك و كل اهل المنتدي الكرام و الامة الاسلامية بخير 
نشوفكم ان شاء الله بعد العيد


----------



## Eng.A1 (28 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير
انا عندي مشكله ان الفلاتر و ال layouts اللي بكون عاملهم على البرنامج مش بتتنقل لما باخد كوبي منه عشان اعمل تحديث تاني عليه ... هل هناك حل لهذه المشكله ( مع العلم اني بعمل تصدير layouts لكن بدون فائده )
وشكرا


----------



## خالد حسن محمد (29 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خالد حسن محمد (29 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته*
انا اول اشتراك لى على هذا الموضوع
وكان لى سؤال خاص ب 
p6
لو كان عندنا عدد 2 نشاط متتاليين ويوجد تداخل بينهم مثلا بمعنى 
ان النشاطين بيتعملوا سوى فى جزء من المدة
وكان كل نشاط بيستعمل نفس المورد (خامات وليست عمالة او معدات) بنفس السعر ولكن لكل واحد فيهم معدل يومى مختلفTime/Defulte unites
والمطلوب حساب اجمالى كميه المورد للنشاطين عن كل يوم (ارقام وكميات)
والصراحة هم اكتر من نشاطين 
وبشكل اوضح 
هذا المثال على حساب اجمالى كمية الاسمنت العادى المستعمل فى الخرسانة والعادية والبياض والبلاط والمبانى الى اخره---
وسعر الاسمنت ثابت لكن المعدل اليومى لكل نشاط متغير
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (29 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس خالد
ما عليك الا ان تضع المورد على الانشطه وتضع ال budget quantities لكل نشاط فيقوم لبرنامج بتوزيع الكميه على مدة النشاط
ثم هناك طريقتين الاولى سريعه ويمكن من قائمة view ثم resource spreadsheet فبذلك يتم اختيار المورد ويوضح لك استهلاك المورد بالنسبه للزمن
لطريقه لثانيه عن طريق التقارير


----------



## خالد حسن محمد (29 أغسطس 2011)

عذرا الرجاء توضيح المقصود ب Budget QYT
فى p6
والمطلوب ايجاد كمية الاسمنت المطلوبة لكل الانشطة مرة واحدة لكل شهر


----------



## خالد حسن محمد (30 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
نفس السؤال السابق لى بس بطريقة يمكن تكون اوضح
ازاى ادخل مورد واحد (الاسمنت/بالطن) وبسعر واحد لاكتر من نشاط (خ ع -خ م - مبانى - بياض- 00000) ولكن كل نشاطله معدل مختلف(10طن - 15 طن - 5 طن - 2طن -0000000)فى اليوم

--ثم ازاى اظهر مجموع او اجمالى كمية الاسمنت المطلوب للمشروع لكل شهر من المشروع مباشرة من p6

ولكم جزيل الشكر
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Elassal (31 أغسطس 2011)

eng.a1 قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير
> انا عندي مشكله ان الفلاتر و ال layouts اللي بكون عاملهم على البرنامج مش بتتنقل لما باخد كوبي منه عشان اعمل تحديث تاني عليه ... هل هناك حل لهذه المشكله ( مع العلم اني بعمل تصدير layouts لكن بدون فائده )
> وشكرا



افهم من كده انك بتبعت ملفات الplf مع البرنامج؟


----------



## Elassal (31 أغسطس 2011)

خالد حسن محمد قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته*
> انا اول اشتراك لى على هذا الموضوع
> وكان لى سؤال خاص ب
> p6
> ...


عزيزي خالد 

الdefault unit / time ليست قانون تسير عليه و لكنه لتسهيل عملية التحميل كل مرة بمعني لو ان الغالب عندك في المشروع معدل معين فانك تجعله الdefault و لكن معدل كل نشاط يتحدد علي حسب الduration type و مدة النشاط و كمية المورد المحمل بها النشاط كما وضح المهندس محمد الحسيني.


----------



## Elassal (31 أغسطس 2011)

خالد حسن محمد قال:


> عذرا الرجاء توضيح المقصود ب Budget QYT
> فى p6
> والمطلوب ايجاد كمية الاسمنت المطلوبة لكل الانشطة مرة واحدة لكل شهر



الbudget quantity في بريمافيرا 6 و في كل مكان هي كمية المورد المتوقع ان يحمل بها النشاط كتمثيل عن نسبة سيتم انجازها عند نهاية هذا النشاط.


----------



## خالد حسن محمد (31 أغسطس 2011)

اولا شكرا على اهتمامكم
ثانيا بالنسبة لل Budget QTY انا عارفه بس السؤال مكانه فين فى p6
وشكرا


----------



## Elassal (1 سبتمبر 2011)

خالد حسن محمد قال:


> اولا شكرا على اهتمامكم
> ثانيا بالنسبة لل Budget QTY انا عارفه بس السؤال مكانه فين فى p6
> وشكرا



resources of each activity


----------



## Eng.A1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

Elassal قال:


> افهم من كده انك بتبعت ملفات الplf مع البرنامج؟


 
نعم
بعمل تصدير لل plf لكن لما بعمل لها import مش بتيجي
هل فيه حل للموضوع ده ؟؟؟
او تصدير للفلتر ؟؟


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مرفق ملف يوضح العلاقه بين ال units , duration , unit /time
وما يحدث عند تغيير او واحده وتاثيرها على الباقى


----------



## tarekms45 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله 
مناقشات رائعة
و حلول ممتازة
اود المشاركة و لكن لضيق الوقت اكتفى بالمتابعة
بارك الله فى جهودكم جميعا


----------



## سعد المرعي (6 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام أخي أحمد 

أنا عم واجه مشكلة بالبريميفيرا 6 .. 
بعد ما أعمل update للبيانات وأعمل run بلاقي بعض الactivities انزاحت فترة زمنية لحالها وممكن توصل لبعد 3 سنين من هلأ 
حتى لو حطيت lag سلبي ما بترجع لمكانها .. 
بدأت هالمشكلة معي لما صرت أعمل run و level سوا .. 
المشكلة عامة ولا بس عندي ؟؟ وشو السبب .. وشو الحل ؟؟ 
وشكراً مسبقاً ..


----------



## Elassal (12 أكتوبر 2011)

سعد المرعي قال:


> سلام أخي أحمد
> 
> أنا عم واجه مشكلة بالبريميفيرا 6 ..
> بعد ما أعمل update للبيانات وأعمل run بلاقي بعض الactivities انزاحت فترة زمنية لحالها وممكن توصل لبعد 3 سنين من هلأ
> ...



موضوع الresource leveling ده انا كثير ح>رت منه و من مشاكله و انا لا اقدر ان احدد المشكلة بالضبط فحاول تعمل export للمشروع و جربه علي جهاز تطبيقات الموارد فيه علي الdefualt . لو اتحلت المشكلة يبقي انت محتاج تشيل الleveling لو ينفع تبعت المشروع يكون احسن.


----------



## محمد مطر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ الكريم أحمد العسال، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أرجو ألا تكون قد نسيتني، ما زلت بانتظار الجواب على اسفسار لي قديم.....


----------



## Elassal (16 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> الأخ الكريم أحمد العسال، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أرجو ألا تكون قد نسيتني، ما زلت بانتظار الجواب على اسفسار لي قديم.....



عزيزي المهندس محمد مطر و الله اني خجلان منك . و لكن اعذرني لصعوبة ظروف العمل . ان شاء الله في القريب العاجل ستجد الرد.


----------



## سعد المرعي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Elassal قال:


> موضوع الresource leveling ده انا كثير ح>رت منه و من مشاكله و انا لا اقدر ان احدد المشكلة بالضبط فحاول تعمل export للمشروع و جربه علي جهاز تطبيقات الموارد فيه علي الdefualt . لو اتحلت المشكلة يبقي انت محتاج تشيل الleveling لو ينفع تبعت المشروع يكون احسن.




شكراً أخي .. 
أنا عم استخدم حل مؤقت وغير علاقات النشاطات .. 
بما أنها المشكلة ما بتصير غير مع النشاطات اللي بدأت فعلاً .. لذلك ممكن حط أي نشاط تاني predecesor للنشاط اللي عم ينتقل .. وبالتجربة بيمشي حال ..


----------



## محمد مطر (16 أكتوبر 2011)

أشكرك أخي أحمد....
بانتظار الإجابة قريباً إن شاء الله
جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## إيهاب التاجوري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

_بالتوفيق دائما" يا بشمهندس._


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (19 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> الأخ الكريم أحمد العسال، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أرجو ألا تكون قد نسيتني، ما زلت بانتظار الجواب على اسفسار لي قديم.....



الاخ محمد مطر
بحثت ولم اجد السؤال 
قد نحاول الرد اذا سالت السؤال مرة اخرى


----------



## Elassal (25 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد بيومى طه قال:


> الاخ المهندس احمد العسال المحترم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا مهندس مشروع بشركة فى سلطنة عمان انا لست متخصص فى التخطيط ولكنى محب لادارة المشاريع واتعلم البريمفيرا من فترة والحمد لله وصلت لمرحلة كويسة ولكن عندى سؤالين
> السؤال الاول :
> ...



اولا اعتذر عن عدم رؤيتي لسؤالك من قبل 
السؤال الاول : موضوع الموارد و التكاليف في بريمافيرا 6 لا يزال يواجه مشاكل و بدون الدخول في تفاصيل للحصول علي النتيجة التي ترجوها يجب ان تقوم بالتالي :
1- نوع الانشطة ( fixed unit and duration ) عندما يكون نوع النشاط task .
2- default unit / time for each resource = 1 .

لو اتبعت هاتان الخطوتان ستستطيع ان تحمل علي كل نشاط budget quantity مخالفة لحسابات البرنامج المعتمدة علي مدة النشاط


----------



## Elassal (25 أكتوبر 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> الاخ محمد مطر
> بحثت ولم اجد السؤال
> قد نحاول الرد اذا سالت السؤال مرة اخرى



هو يريد مثال عملي علي store period performance و استخدماته . اتمني ان تستطيع مساعدتي لاني مضغوط في عملي و لا اجد الوقت الكافي لعمل المثال المناسب


----------



## محمد مطر (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم محمد الحسيني 
كان السؤال في أحد المشاركات هو:



> أنا بالأساس لا أعرف ما هي financial period سوى ترجمتها الحرفية، مدة مالية.
> ما أطلبه هو شرح عملي على مثال ولو كان من أربعةactivities يوضح كيف نستفيد منها في المشروعات،
> وما علاقتها بـ store period performanceوكيف يمكن الحصول على منحنى يوضح العلاقه بين الوقت والتكلفه المخطط له والفعلى أي التكلفه الفعليه والمستهدفه ليس فقط ليوم عمل update وإنما على مدار حياة المشروع، أي كل ما نعمل update، وهذا الذي قيل أن البريمافيرا لا تستطيع عمله، لكن الأخ الكريم أحمد العسال قال أن البريمافيرا تستطيع عمل ذلك من خلال store period performance و financial period ، أرجو أن يتكرم الأخ أحمد العسال بالإجابة، ولو بمثال عملي صغير...



وأعتقد أن هذا ما يسمى فقه البريمافيرا إذا جاز التعبير، وهو سر المصلحة، الذي أرجو أن أتعلمه من الأخوين أحمد العسال ومحمد الحسيني.....


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتم ما هو الفرق الاساسى بين ال pert وال cpm

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (26 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس محمد مطر
مرفق مثال بسيط على ال store period performance مكون من ثلاثة انشطة تم عمل update الاول بتاريخ 1 / 10 / 2011 وتم تثبيت النتائج عن طريق store period ثم عمل update اخر بتاريخ 1 / 11 / 2011 ثم تثبيت النتائج عن طريق عمل store period مرة اخرى ثم عن طريق edit performance يتم ظهور جدول المقارنة بين الفترتين .
وهذه الطريقة تفيد عند طلب مراقبة التكاليف بين فترة واخرى بمعنى مقارنة مورد معين لنشاط معين مقدار استهلاكه والمخطط له فى هذه الفترة والفترة الاخرى .
وهذا الجدول يمكن مقارنة المورد الواحد للنشاط الواحد اما اذا اردت كل الانشطة فيمكن عن طريق ال reports

عذرا المثال تم عمله ب P3 وسوف اقوم بعمل مثال اخر ب P6 نظرا لوجود مشكلة عندى فى البرنامج


----------



## محمد مطر (26 أكتوبر 2011)

أشكرك أخي الكريم محمد
بداية لا أعمل على p3 إنما على p6
وأرجو أن يكون المثال الذي على p6 مفصل بالخطوات بشكل أكثر...
وماذا عن financial period وما علاقتها بذلك...
وجزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (27 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> أشكرك أخي الكريم محمد
> بداية لا أعمل على p3 إنما على p6
> وأرجو أن يكون المثال الذي على p6 مفصل بالخطوات بشكل أكثر...
> وماذا عن financial period وما علاقتها بذلك...
> وجزاك الله كل خير....



المهندس محمد مطر تحياتى
بخصوص ال financial period هى مدة زمنية حسابية احيانا تكون سنوية مثلا 30 / 6 من كل عام وتسمى السنة المالية او نصف سنوية او ربع سنوية ومثلا عندنا بالشركة يتم تقييم المشروع ربع سنوى فى الفترات 1 / 1 ,, 1 / 4 ,, 1 / 7 ,, 1 / 10 ويتم عمل جرد للمخازن لحساب المورد والمنصرف ( المستهلك ) للخامات وهو عبارة عن مثلا توقف المشروع لحظيا واخذ صورة بالكاميرا واستئناف العمل مرة اخرى وهذا يتم عن طريق store period بمعنى عندما اريد ان اقيم المشروع ماليا احدد مثلا الربع الاول من السنه ( financial period ) اقوم بعمل ال update بتاريخ نهاية الربع الاول 1 / 4 ثم اضع التكلفة الفعلية وبعدها اعمل store period فنحصل على نقطة يتحول بعدها ال actual this period الى صفر تمهيدا لعمل نفس الخطوات عند نهاية الربع الثانى وهكذا.
وهذه الطريقى تفيد فى عمل تقييم للموقع حسب الفترة الزمنية ولا يرتبط بالفترة الاولى بمعنى قد يكون هناك توفير فى التكلفة فى الربع الاول ولكن هناك خسارة فى الربع الثانى ولكن المجمل هناك توفير مثلا ولكن لابد من معرفة سبب الخسارة فى الفترة الزمنية التى تحقق فيها الخسارة
ارجو ان اكون اوضحت الفكرة وجارى عمل مثال بالبرامفيرا 6 يوضح ذلك


----------



## محمد مطر (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم،
هل يمكن شرح ذلك بمثال بريمافيرا 6 ، أقصد الخطوات العملية على البرنامج لذلك، ليس فقط صورة
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بحر الرجال (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

ما هو معنى نوع النشاط Level of effort و WBS
وكيف يكون تأثيره لان الصراحة جربت Level of effort فاختفى البار فى الرسم ولم ارى تغير فى النشاط
وايضا بالنسبة لل WBS
ومشكورين جدا


----------



## adeb11 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

من بعد التحية
قرات بعض هذه المشاركات الرائعة واستفدت منها فكان لابد لي من شكر جميع القائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع مع تحية حب وامتنان للمهندسين الاكثر من رائعين وبخاصة المهندس المبدع احمد العسال وطبعا بقية الاحوة المهندسين الكرام - ابو قاسم والشويهدني والحسيني وكل الاحبة الذي افادونا بخبرتهم


----------



## بحر الرجال (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل من توضيح كيف يكون تعيين المصادر واقصد على النشاط
انا اعرف كيف ادخله للمشروع لكن تعيينه على النشاط فيه اشكال
مثلا هل على Budget unit
ام على remaing 
شكرا لكم


----------



## Eng_Nadia (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ياجماعة انا عندي مشكلة وعايزة اعرف سببها وايه حلها ضروري
وانا فاتحة البرنامج عملت save ل layout كنت اشتغلت عليه قبل كده ومش موجود على البرنامج واول ما نزلته البرنامج هنج وقفلته وفتحته فا طلعتلي الرسالة دي
primavera project management has stopped working 
a problem caused the program to stop working correctly
اعمل ايه ضروري ياجماعة


----------



## Eng_Nadia (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ياجماعة انا عندي مشكلة وعايزة اعرف سببها وايه حلها ضروري
وانا فاتحة البرنامج عملت save ل layout كنت اشتغلت عليه قبل كده ومش موجود على البرنامج واول ما نزلته البرنامج هنج وقفلته وفتحته فا طلعتلي الرسالة دي
primavera project management has stopped working 
a problem caused the program to stop working correctly
اعمل ايه ضروري ياجماعة


----------



## Eng_Nadia (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Eng_Nadia قال:


> ياجماعة انا عندي مشكلة وعايزة اعرف سببها وايه حلها ضروري
> وانا فاتحة البرنامج عملت save ل layout كنت اشتغلت عليه قبل كده ومش موجود على البرنامج واول ما نزلته البرنامج هنج وقفلته وفتحته فا طلعتلي الرسالة دي
> primavera project management has stopped working
> a problem caused the program to stop working correctly
> اعمل ايه ضروري ياجماعة




ومكتوب event code AVAA0-3633-6


----------



## Elassal (19 نوفمبر 2011)

Eng_Nadia قال:


> ياجماعة انا عندي مشكلة وعايزة اعرف سببها وايه حلها ضروري
> وانا فاتحة البرنامج عملت save ل layout كنت اشتغلت عليه قبل كده ومش موجود على البرنامج واول ما نزلته البرنامج هنج وقفلته وفتحته فا طلعتلي الرسالة دي
> primavera project management has stopped working
> a problem caused the program to stop working correctly
> اعمل ايه ضروري ياجماعة



من الواضح ان المشكلة في حفظ الlayout حاولي تعملي export للجدول الزمني و تجربي علي جهاز تاني لمعرفة المشكلة من البرنامج او من المشروع نفسه .
لو من البرنامج حاولي تشوفي الprinter setting الموجودة حاليا و تغيري فيها . 
ان لم ينجح هذا اعتقد انك لازم تنزلي البرنامج من جديد .

ممكن تطبقي خطوة تغيير اعدادات الطابعة اولا .


----------



## Elassal (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لو سمحتم ما هو الفرق الاساسى بين ال pert وال cpm
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا



CPM او critical path method هي طريقة لعمل الجدول الزمني للمشروع و تعتمد علي الاهتمام بالانشطة الحرجة و التي تظهر بعد حساب مدة كل نشاط و العلاقات بين الانشطة .

PERT او program evaluation and review technique و هو عرض المشروع علي هيئة شبكة هنسية مكونة من مربعات ( مربع لكل نشاط ) عليها بينات الانشطة و اسهم توضح العلاقات بينها و لكن قديما لم تكن توضح الtotal float و بالتالي لو عدلنا الاشكل ووضحنا الtotal float نكون وضحنا المسار الحرج و اصبحت صورة من اشكال الCPM و هذا موجود حاليا في البريمافيرا 3 و 6 .

طبعا ده شرح بسيط .


----------



## Elassal (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بحر الرجال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ما هو معنى نوع النشاط Level of effort و WBS
> وكيف يكون تأثيره لان الصراحة جربت Level of effort فاختفى البار فى الرسم ولم ارى تغير فى النشاط
> ...



level of effort او WBS هي انشطة توضع لعرض ملخص عن مجموعة انشطة . بمعني لو اردنا ان نعرف بداية و نهاية جميع اعمال الحفر في المشروع و تحميل التكاليف الخاصة بها علي نشاط واحد فأننا نقوم باضافة نشاط level of effort ووضع predecessor اول نشاط حفر بعلاقة SS 0 و نضيف له successor اخر نشاط حفر بعلاقة FF 0 .
و لكن يجب عدم اضافة اي علاقات اخري لهذه الانشطة . بمعني اخر يجب عدم وجود هذه الانشطة داخل الشبكة الكلية للمشروع .


----------



## Elassal (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بحر الرجال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل من توضيح كيف يكون تعيين المصادر واقصد على النشاط
> انا اعرف كيف ادخله للمشروع لكن تعيينه على النشاط فيه اشكال
> مثلا هل على Budget unit
> ...



لو حتحمله علي الbaseline مش حتفرق كتير لانه حيتحمل علي الثاني اتوماتيك و لكن لو علي update و بتحمله لاول مرة فلازم يكون علي الbudget

مش من المفروض اننا نغير في الموارد علي الupdate و لكني بتكلم عن مشروع لم يتم تحميل موارد له منذ البداية و بنحاول نصلح ده و نحمله .


----------



## Elassal (21 نوفمبر 2011)

p3_ahmed قال:


> *www.mahamcpm.f11.us
> شركة رائده في مجال ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه والبرامج الزمنيه
> تخطيط البرنامج الزمني وتخطيط الموارد الرئيسيه للمشروع ومتابعة البرنامج الزمني للمشروع واعداد التقارير اللازمه للمتابعه كما نقوم باعطاء كورسات متقدمه في برنامج البريمافيرا*​



ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## محمد مطر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخ الكريم أحمد العسال، هل جاء دوري بالإجابة عن سؤالي القديم، أم عليَّ الانتظار....

تحياتي لك...


----------



## Eng_Nadia (21 نوفمبر 2011)

Elassal قال:


> من الواضح ان المشكلة في حفظ الlayout حاولي تعملي export للجدول الزمني و تجربي علي جهاز تاني لمعرفة المشكلة من البرنامج او من المشروع نفسه .
> لو من البرنامج حاولي تشوفي الprinter setting الموجودة حاليا و تغيري فيها .
> ان لم ينجح هذا اعتقد انك لازم تنزلي البرنامج من جديد .
> 
> ممكن تطبقي خطوة تغيير اعدادات الطابعة اولا .




شكراعلى الرد
لكن هي تقريبا المشكلة في layout لكن المشكلة اني مش عاملة backup للملفات بتاعتي فهل يوجد حل آخر اقدر احافظ به على الملفات المخزونة داخل البرنامج؟


----------



## Elassal (22 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> الأخ الكريم أحمد العسال، هل جاء دوري بالإجابة عن سؤالي القديم، أم عليَّ الانتظار....
> 
> تحياتي لك...



جاء دورك يا باشمهندس .

الموضوع كالتالي :
لو هناك مشروع من نشاط واحد . النشاط مائة يوم و المطلوب مثلا حفر 100000 متر مكعب .
بعد اسبوع المفروض ان يكون انجز 7000 متر مكعب و لكن االفعلي كان 6000 . ثم بعد اسبوع اخري انجز 8500 متر مكعب اخري و قبل عمل التحديث نقوم بعمل store period performance ثم نضيف ال8000 . 
عند أخراج التقارير في هذه الحالة سيخرج القيم كما تم ادخالها ( يعني اول اسبوع 6000 و المجموع في الاخر 14500. و بالتالي يتم تخزين القيم علي مدار المشروع . اما لو لم يتم عمل store period performance فان القيم تخرج حسب البرنامج .

الخطوات بالتفصيل:
1- تحديد financial period من قائمة admin حسب مدة الupdate الخاصة بنا و التي يجب ان تكون بالاسبوع او مضاعفاته .
2- نقوم بالتحديث كما وضح في المثال بالاعلي .
3- استخراج التقارير و لكن بأستخدام الfinancial period و بنلاقيها عند عمل تقرير جديد و اختيار financial period كما هو موضح في الضورة


----------



## محمد مطر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم أحمد...
لكن أين الصورة؟..


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير على كل المعلومات القيمه جدا


----------



## Elassal (27 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لك أخي الكريم أحمد...
> لكن أين الصورة؟..



لقد ارفقت الملف .
و ارجو المعذرة علي التأخير .


----------



## محمد مطر (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شاكر لك معروفك أخي أحمد، وجزاكم الله كل خير....
لكن مازال في النفس شيء من أمر هذا الموضوع.....


----------



## Elassal (29 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> شاكر لك معروفك أخي أحمد، وجزاكم الله كل خير....
> لكن مازال في النفس شيء من أمر هذا الموضوع.....



هات ما عندك يا باشمهندس محمد . ما تخليش في نفسك حاجة و ربنا يقدرني و ارد عليك


----------



## محمد مطر (29 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم أحمد، لا أحب أن أثقل عليك....
أنتظر وقتاً تكون فيه الأعباء خفيفة شوية عليك...
عند ذلك سأعود لسؤالك عن هذا الموضوع....

تحياتي لك


----------



## Eng_Nadia (30 نوفمبر 2011)

Eng_Nadia قال:


> شكراعلى الرد
> لكن هي تقريبا المشكلة في layout لكن المشكلة اني مش عاملة backup للملفات بتاعتي فهل يوجد حل آخر اقدر احافظ به على الملفات المخزونة داخل البرنامج؟



انا مشكلتي اني مش قادرة افتح البرنامج بعد ما نزلت ال layout عليه ، اتقفل البرنامج ومش بيفتح
وكل ما افتحوا تظهر الرسالة دى الموضحة في الملفات المرفقة


----------



## عطيةحسن (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يا جماعة انا عندي مشكلة في بريمافيرا6 عند تسجيل الresouerces عند حساي مثلا كميات الخرسانة بالمترالمكعب لحساب الخلاطة او الحدادة بيكون من الافضل اني احسبها يوميات و ليست بالمتر المكعب 
يا تري ايه حلها المشكلة دي


----------



## Elassal (20 ديسمبر 2011)

عطيةحسن قال:


> يا جماعة انا عندي مشكلة في بريمافيرا6 عند تسجيل الresouerces عند حساي مثلا كميات الخرسانة بالمترالمكعب لحساب الخلاطة او الحدادة بيكون من الافضل اني احسبها يوميات و ليست بالمتر المكعب
> يا تري ايه حلها المشكلة دي



طيب ما تحملها يوميات . ايه المشكلة ؟


----------



## impire (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مهندس أحمد ،،،
**
أرجو المعذرة ، لدي أستفساران بخصوص الإصدار **P3*
* 
1- كيف يمكن عمل فلتر لإختيار الأنشطة الموجودة في نطاق تواريخ محدد مماثل لذلك الإختيار الحادث عند استخدام اداة Spot light مع ملاحظة ان هذه الخاصية لايمكن استخدمها لتاريخ سابق الـ data date وكذلك لاتنفذ فلترة الأنشطة المختارة؟

2- كيف يمكن استخراج نسبة الإنجاز الاسبوعية لمشروع مدة تنفيذه 18 شهر بدون اللجوء لاداة Update Progress مرة لكل اسبوع؟

بالك الله فيك ولك خالص الشكر مقدما ،،،
*


----------



## impire (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مهندس أحمد ،،،
**
أرجو المعذرة ، لدي أستفساران بخصوص الإصدار **P3*
* 
1- كيف يمكن عمل فلتر لإختيار الأنشطة الموجودة في نطاق تواريخ محدد مماثل لذلك الإختيار الحادث عند استخدام اداة Spot light مع ملاحظة ان هذه الخاصية لايمكن استخدمها لتاريخ سابق الـ data date وكذلك لاتنفذ فلترة الأنشطة المختارة؟

2- كيف يمكن استخراج نسبة الإنجاز الاسبوعية لمشروع مدة تنفيذه 18 شهر بدون اللجوء لاداة Update Progress مرة لكل اسبوع؟

بالك الله فيك ولك خالص الشكر مقدما*


----------



## impire (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*أعتذر عن التكرار بسبب مشاكل في الحهاز.
*


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (22 ديسمبر 2011)

impire قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مهندس أحمد ،،،
> **
> أرجو المعذرة ، لدي أستفساران بخصوص الإصدار **P3*
> *
> ...



الاخ الفاضل 
اسمحلى اجاوب
يمكن عمل فلتر كالتالى early dates ---- within range --- low value = data date
high value = data date+ any period 
ويمكن اختيار اية تواريخ او مدة معينةليس لها علاقة بتاريخ اليوم


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (22 ديسمبر 2011)

impire قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مهندس أحمد ،،،
> **
> أرجو المعذرة ، لدي أستفساران بخصوص الإصدار **P3*
> *
> ...



اخى الفاضل
عند وضع نسب الانجاز للانشطة يمكن الحصول على نسبة التنفيذ الفعلية للمشروع بالكامل او نسبة التنفيذ لكل جزء على حده
اما استخدام ال update progress فلتعطيك نسبة التنفيذ المخطط لها لكل بند وكذلك نسبة التنفيذ لكل جزء او للمشروع بالكامل ويمكن عمل المقرنة بين نسب التنفيذ الفعلية والمخطط لها لكل بند
ارجو ان اكون اجبت على السؤال


----------



## impire (23 ديسمبر 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> اسمحلى اجاوب
> يمكن عمل فلتر كالتالى early dates ---- within range --- low value = data date
> high value = data date+ any period
> ويمكن اختيار اية تواريخ او مدة معينةليس لها علاقة بتاريخ اليوم




السلام عليكم مهندس محمد ،،،

ألف شكر على الرد ، والفلتر يعمل تماما كما بالـ Progress Spotlight


----------



## impire (23 ديسمبر 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> اخى الفاضل
> عند وضع نسب الانجاز للانشطة يمكن الحصول على نسبة التنفيذ الفعلية للمشروع بالكامل او نسبة التنفيذ لكل جزء على حده
> اما استخدام ال update progress فلتعطيك نسبة التنفيذ المخطط لها لكل بند وكذلك نسبة التنفيذ لكل جزء او للمشروع بالكامل ويمكن عمل المقرنة بين نسب التنفيذ الفعلية والمخطط لها لكل بند
> ارجو ان اكون اجبت على السؤال



السلام عليكم مهندس محمد ،،،​ 
مرة أخرى أشكرك على الرد 

أعتقد أن سؤالي لم يكن بالوضوح الكافي ، ماأريده هو حساب نسب الإنجاز مقدما بعد إعتماد الـ Baseline وذلك لمقارنته بعد ذلك بالفعلي كل أسبوع.
وما الإعله حاليا هو استخدام أداة الـ Update Progress لحساب تلك النسبة لكل اسبوع وهي تستغرق وقت كبير خاصة وأنه يتم التعديل كثيرا خلال مرحلة الإعداد لخطة المشروع.​


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل
يتم عمل مقارنة بين الفعلى والمخطط له عن طريقين الاول ال time والثانى ال cost ( الاصدار الثالث )
واذا اخترت التقييم عن طريق الوقت فلابد ان تعلم ان البرامفيرا ستقوم بالتعامل مع الانشطة بمقدار مدتها فيعنى ان النشاط الذي مدته 30 يوم يمثل 15 ضعف للنشاط الذي يمثل مدته يومين وتقوم البرامفيرا بتجميع مدد الانشطة وتكون نسبة وزن كل نشاط هو مدته على اجمالى المدد الزمنية.
ولعمل مقارنة بين ما تم تنفيذه والمخطط له يتم عن طريق عمل update progress ليتم تحديد النسبة المخطط لها لتنفيذ البند عند التاريخ المذكور ومن ثم عمل المقارنة
ولكن لا يمكن عمل نسب الانجاز على مدار زمن المشروع
ولعمل ذلك لا بد من عمل ال resources ووضع التكلفة عليها ثم عمل ال cash flow
وللهروب من ذلك يمكن استخدام طريقتين ملتويتين وهما ان تضع ال resourses لجميع البنود ك man hour ووضع التكلفة تساوي اي وحده ثم يقوم البرامفيرا بحساب التكلفة ويتم عمل ال cash flow ويتم مقارنته بما تم تنفيذه
والطريقة الثانية هى ان تضع ال resources لجميع الانشطة time وتكون قيمته هى قيمة مدة النشاط وتضع التكلفة اى وحدة ثم تقوم بعمل ال cash flow 
ارجو ان اكون اجبت على السؤال والا اكون اطلت عليك


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (10 يناير 2012)

*المعطيات :*
عندى مشروع عبارة عن عمارة سكنية مساحتها 10000م2 و عدد أدورها 20 دور و قد تم تقسيم المشروع إلى 5 مناطق عمل هى كالتالى :

رقم المنطقة​مساحة المنطقة​المنطقة الأولى​2000م2​المنطقة الثانية​1500م2​المنطقة الثالثة​2000م2​المنطقة الرابعة​3000م2​المنطقة الخامسة​2000م2​*المطلوب :*
دراسة حركة الشدات الخشبية بين المناطق الخمسة و الأدوار العشرون و ربطها بالبرنامج الزمنى للمشروع ( تسلسل ترتيب بنود البرنامج الزمنى لبنود المشروع ) مع تقدير الكميات المطلوبة من الشدات الخشبية اللازمة لتغذية المشروع بها و التى يحتاجها المشروع مع تحديد تواريخ و كميات دخول هذة الشدات إلى موقع العمل على مدار عمر المشروع و كذلك تقدير كميات الشدات المستهلكة مع تحديد تواريخ و الكميات التى سوف يتم تزويد الموقع بها بدلاً من هذه العدة المستهلكة.
​*و لكم جزيل الشكر.*​


----------



## Elassal (14 يناير 2012)

مريم سعد الدين قال:


> *المعطيات :*
> عندى مشروع عبارة عن عمارة سكنية مساحتها 10000م2 و عدد أدورها 20 دور و قد تم تقسيم المشروع إلى 5 مناطق عمل هى كالتالى :
> 
> رقم المنطقة
> ...



اللي فهمته من الكلام اللي فات ان المطلوب حصر كميات و تحميلها علي المشروع و اخراج تقارير . و هو شغل مهندس التخطيط . ممكن حضرتك تقوليلي ايه هو سؤالك ؟


----------



## molateam2 (20 يناير 2012)

مريم سعد الدين قال:


> *المعطيات :*
> عندى مشروع عبارة عن عمارة سكنية مساحتها 10000م2 و عدد أدورها 20 دور و قد تم تقسيم المشروع إلى 5 مناطق عمل هى كالتالى :
> 
> رقم المنطقة
> ...



اللي فهمته من السوال:
انت مهتم بتنفيذ الجزء الخرساني من المشروع
الجزء الخرساني مقسم الى مناطق عمل construction zone
عاوز تعمل تخطيط لاعمال الخرسانة
المورد اللي مهم بالنسبة لك هو الشدات الخشبية
بصورة تانية مافي مشاكل في توريد الخرسانة ممكن تصب اي كمية في اي وقت لكن عاوز تعرف اقل كمية الشدة الخرسانية اللي ممكن تستخدمها لانك مش حتوفر شدة جديدة لكل المشروع

طيب
اولا النشاط اللي حيتم التركيز عليه هو " النجارة"
من طبيعة الزمن اللكلي لاعمال الخرسانة تقدر تطلع زمن لانتهاء من الخرسانة للمنطة المحددة
يعني
على سبيل المثال المنطقة 1
المساحة 2000 م مربع في سمك خرسانة حوالي 20 سنتي= 400 متر مكعب عملية الصب حوالي 10 ساعات (دا حساب تقريبي) يعني لو قلت ان الصب يوم ممكن
الحدادة حوالي 7 ايام (على حسب حجم الطاقم وخبرته ووو)
النجارة 14 يوم 
المعالجة 21 يوم
فكل النجارة 2 يوم

يبقا الزمن الكلي للسقف حوالي= 1+7+14+21+2=45 يوم ( او الزمن اللي انت حتوصله من خبرتك)
السوال هنا ان الزمن الكلي لكل الاسقف كم؟
انا ح افترض اننا حنوفر شدة كفاية لسقف واحد حنختار اكبر مساحة واللي هي 3000م لو وفرت شدة كفاية ليها الكمية حتكفي باقي المساحات لانها اصغر (نجي لموضوع الشدة دا بعدين)

طب لو نفذت سقف واحد ولما اخلص ابداء في اللي بعدة 
الزمن الكلي يحكون حوالي 225 يوم ( انا اهملت زمن الاعمدة انت حتضيف الزمن دا)
روح للمدير قولو نحنا حنخلص الاسقف كلها في حوالي 7.5 شهر ايه رايك؟؟
لو قال اوكي نمشي للخطوة اللي بعدها قالك لاااااا دا كتيييير انا عاوزنا في 4 شهور او خمسة
ايه اللي حيحصل؟
اللي حيحصل انه حسب الحالة اللي عندك ان الحدادة والصب مش عاوز تلعب فيهم ولعبك كلو في النجارة
يبقا ح ازيد عدد النجارين وعدد الشدات اللي حيديني الزمن اللي انا عاوزة (نفترض انه 5 شهور)

انا بقول نجارة نجارة نجارة هل انا بعامل النجارة كبند ولا ايه؟؟
اه النجارة بند واي جزء انت احتجت تتعامل معاه بتفصيل حوله بند بشرط انه يكون له زمن وموارد 
الكلام دا معناه ايه؟؟
معناها ان عدد مستويات الWBS حتزيد للمستوى اللي مهم بالنسبة لك
مثال:
1- الاعمال الخراسانية
2- الطابق ( الطابق الاول التاني للعشرين)
3- اسم مجموعة العمل الخرساني ( سقف- اعمدة )WORK PAKAGE
4- منطقة العمل (المنطقة 1 -2 -... الخ)
5- النشاط حدادة نجارة صب 
عدد المستويات 4 للهيكل يعني الانشطة المستوى 5
سوال؟ فين راح الزمن الي حيستغرقه فك الشدة؟؟
في حلين:
الاول اعتبره زمن حر اضيفه للنشاط اللي اول نشاط بعده بعده بيعتمد على الفرم دي
التاني بدل ماتوجع دماغك اعتبره نشاط (او MILD STON) ودا حيساعدك لو عملت فلتر ظهرت فك الفرم لوحدها حيكون عندك لوحة فيها حركة الفرم لكل المشروع

حلو حلو طيب فاضل ايه؟؟
فاضل نخطط الانشطة دي بحيث منستخدمش اكتر من الشدات اللي عندنا 

دقايق


----------



## molateam2 (20 يناير 2012)

اه
دي الوقت خلينا كيف حنخطط للانشطة وموضوع الشدة
نحنا مش عاوزين كل شدة بحجم كل المشروع واخترنا اننا نشتري شدة قدر اكبر مساحة مقسم عليها العمل اللي هي المنطقة الرابعة 300 متر
وعندنا شرط ان الزمن مايزيد عن 5 شهور ( اقل من الزمن الي حيكفي لو حنشتغل كل جزء وباقي الاجزاء تنتظر يعني لازم يحصل تداخل بين الانشطة دي)

1- حنداء نخطط عادي من غير مانفتكر موضوع الشدة
بعد مانخلص نخلي انشطة النجارة (وفك النجارة لو عملته نشاط) هي اللي ظاهرة (عشان نركز ويكون ساهل انك تقيم الي حاصل)
2- حنعمل RESOURCE LEVELING ؟؟
أممم لا. ليه resource leveling قايم لى ايه ؟ قايم على انك تستفيد قدر الامكان من المورد يعني يعني لو في كاسة وقارورة موية على مكتبك وانت عاوز الفراش يشيلهوملك بدل مايشيل الكاسة ويرجع المطبخ وبعدين يجي ياخد القاروة يشيلهم سوا طالما عنده ايدين
بصورة عليمية شوية الRESOURCE LEVELING بتحاول تستخدم المورد الاستخدام الاقصى (بتقرب فترة استخدام المورد وبتحاول تستخدمه الاستخدام الامثل)
في حاجة تانيا اسمها allocation يعني اعادة توزيع المورد ودا مفهوم اني احرك الانشطة باني العب في الزمن الحر عشان ما اتعداش السقف اللي عندي للمورد
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resource_allocation
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resource_leveling

طيب ياسيدي فهمنا كلامك؟ عاوزين نحنا دي الوقت ندخل الحد الاعلى للمورد اللي هو 300 متر مربع . هو ال300 متر دا الحد الاقصى لكن هو لي السقف في المنطقة المحددة مش لوحدة زمنية البرايمافيرا حيقولي unit/unit time
عاوزنها مثلا 20 متر لكل يوم دي نحلها ازاي؟؟
الحد الاقصى اللي بيتكلم عنه البرايمافيرا مربوط بالانتاجية ودي طبيعة الانشطة ان يا اما عندها مورد عنده شقف اعلى لانها معتمده على انتاج من نشاط تاني عنده انتاجيه قصوى
زي ان الخلاط اللي في المنطقة انتاجه مثلا 3000 متر مكعب في اليوم (مابيقدرش ينتج اكتر) ودا بيخلي اننا مش حنقدر نصب خرسانة اكتر من سعة الخلاط 
او النشاط نفسة استهلاكه للمورد عنده سقف (ودا الوضع الطبيعي اللي نحنا مش محتاجين نحسبة) عشان يوضحلك الحالك التانيا وانت قاعد في المكتب جا نقاش وقالك الدهان حيخيلص ياباشا قلت اوكي انا ح اتصرف رحت المخزن لقيت في علبتين انت حتعمل ايه؟ حشوف الساعة كم وباقي ليهم شغل قدر كم ومنه حتقيم تجيب كم علبة او ماتجيبش دي الوقتي وتعمل طلبية وتنتظرها لو انت بتعمل كدا انت حددت الحد الاقصى لانتاجيت النقاش وقارنت المورد اللي عندك ومنه حددت اللي انت حتعمله حتى ولو اشتريت كل العلب الفاضلة في نفس اليوم هو مش حيستهلكها يبقا اللي حصل انه برايمافيرا درسو الحاله دي وعشان كدا الحد الاقصى للمورد منطقيا معمول للحالة دي (ساعات بنستخدمه لحساب حاجات تانيا لكن دي طبيعة)

نرجع لازاي نقدر نحدد ان الانشطة متستهلكش اكتر من الشدة اللي عندنا
نروح نفتح الـ RESOURCE SHEET
نختار المورد اللي هو الشده
حيظهر توزيعة للانشطة على الزمن 
نحنا من الزمن طلع ان النجارة اسبوعين في علامة + و - في البرايمافيرا بحدد بيها الفترة الزمنية الظاهرة في resource sheet
لو خليتها اسبوع الرقم المكتوب في مجموع المورد للاسبوع دا الرقم اللي نحنا عاوزنه 
اممم خليني اوضح اكتر
الشاشة دي مقسمة الى قسمين
على اليسار اسماء الموارد
وعلى اليمين جدول فيه كمية المورد المستهلكة في الوحدة الزمنية لكل نشاط مكتوبة كتابة في بداية الجدول حتلاقي صف بلون ازرق مكتوب فيه مجموع الاستهلاك الكلي للوحدة الزمنية
الوحدة الزمنية يوم دا الوضع الطبيعي زي مافي حتة المخطط gant chart 
عشان نغير دقة الوحدة الزمنية يعني قصدي بدل مايظهر المعلومات بالليوم نخليها بالاسبوع او الشهر بنغيرها من علامو الموجب والسالب الموجودة على قائمة الادوات على اقصى اليمين
وهنا بدل ماتظهر في الجدول الاستهلاك لكل يوم لو ضغطناها مرة حيظهر الاستهلاك لكل اسبوع

النجارة عندنا مدتها اسبوعين
يعني مجموع اي خانتين قرب بعض مفروض مايتعدى الكمية الكلية للشدة اللي عندنا اللي هي 300 متر مكعب

اللي نحنا عاوزنه انه نتيجة لتداخل الانشطة اللي نحنا عملناه عشان نقلل الزمن الكلي (فاكرين في الاول قنا حنقلل ل 5 شهور) انه مجموع المورد (الصف اللي بالازرق فوق) لكل خليتين جنب بعض لايزيد عن 300 متر

طب ايه الحل لو الرقم دا زاد 
لو الرقم دا زاد معناها التداخل بين الانشطة دي اكبر من الشدة اللي عندنا (ودا حيحصل لو ح اصب المنطقة الرابعة مع اي منطقة تانيا في نفس الوقت) فنبدا نحاول نزيد الزمن بين تنفيذ النشاطين او الانشطة اللي سببو النقطة دي يا اما نغير العلاقات او نزيد الـlag time لو كان الزيادة مش كتيرة يعني مثلا لقينا انه المجموع عمل 350 بدل 300 دا معناه ايه؟؟ دا معناه ان في نشاط اداخل مع نشاط زاد 50 متر مربع شدة محتاجين نعرف ال50 دي شغل كم يوم؟ عشان نعرف ممكن ناخر النشاط دا كم ؟ نرجع للعامة + و - اللي في القائمة فوق ونحول الزمن من اسبوع لي يوم نقرا الارقام اللي في الخانات اللي فيها النشاطين او اكثر شغاله ونحسب من اي نشاط نختاره (على حسب النشاط اللي انت عاوز تاخره) نقرا استهلاكه في اليوم نفترض طلع معاك مكتوب 10 ونحنا عندنا الزيادة 50 يبقا لو اخرنا النشاط دا 5 ايام يكون حلينا المشكلة دي وهكذا

حتوصل لحتة احتمال يكون انه لو ماتقدرش تعدل اكتر من كدا وبرضو الكمية اكتر من 300 في الحالة دي الكمية اللي انت محتاجها حقيقي حتكون مش 300 حتكون الرقم اللي انت حسبته 

الحالة دي حتحصل لو لاي سبب المدير بيقول لازم تصب القطاع الرابع مع اي قطاع تاني في نفس الوقت


بالنسبة للاهلاك دي تروح للمشتريات وتطلب ال مواصفه للشدة وحتوصل لي معدل اهلاك


----------



## molateam2 (20 يناير 2012)

دي الفكرة العامة باعتبار ان حتخلص طابق طابق على كل المبنى
ممكن من المخططات تلاقي انه ممكن تتحرك في الاتجاه الراسي عشان تحرك الشغل في بنود غير الخرسانة وتدي زمن انك تقدر تفك الفرم وتشتخدمها باقل عدد او من طبيعة الاسقف تسمح بصب جزء لاجزاء فيكون بتصب في جزء وبتفك الفرم من جزء تاني دي حالات بتتحدد من الخرط ومن اهمية المبنى وقرار المدير والواقع


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (21 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المناقشات المفيدة حقا


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً Molateam2 و إن شاء الله نتناقش فيما قدمته بعد إستيعابه جيداً 
لك جزيل الشكر على الإهتمام و نرجوا من باقى الأخوة فى الموضوع لأنه موضوع مفيد جداً و لكل منا يدلوا بدلوه على قدر المستطاع


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (22 يناير 2012)

شرح جميل ولكن
لا يمكن عمل المطلوب بالبرامفيرا ويمكن عمله يدويا بمعني ان البرامفيرا لا يمكن عمل علاقات بين الموارد وليس بين الانشطه بمعنى يمكن عمل leveling ولكن لا يمكن عمل علاقه او صياغه لمورد الشده الخشبيه بمعنى اذ تم فك السقف ذو 500 متر مسطح وتم شد سقف 400 متر مسطح فيتبقي شده يمكن البدء في سقف اخر 100 متر مسطح ويتوقف العمل حتي يتم فك السقف 400 متر والباقي يتم شد سقف اخر وهكذا
كما لا يمكن عمل اهلاك بالبرامفيرا اى ان البرنامج لا يفهم ان بعد استخدام البلايوود 5 مرات يجب استبداله ولكن يمكن عمل ذلك يدويا وحسابيا


----------



## Elassal (8 فبراير 2012)

*مشاركة مطلوبة*

اولا عذرا علي غيابي فترة طويلة و لكن نظرا لظروف العمل :
الموضوع في الاسفل اعتقد انه يهم كثير مننا . ارجو المشاركة بفاعلية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2574952#post2574952


----------



## Elassal (8 فبراير 2012)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> شرح جميل ولكن
> لا يمكن عمل المطلوب بالبرامفيرا ويمكن عمله يدويا بمعني ان البرامفيرا لا يمكن عمل علاقات بين الموارد وليس بين الانشطه بمعنى يمكن عمل leveling ولكن لا يمكن عمل علاقه او صياغه لمورد الشده الخشبيه بمعنى اذ تم فك السقف ذو 500 متر مسطح وتم شد سقف 400 متر مسطح فيتبقي شده يمكن البدء في سقف اخر 100 متر مسطح ويتوقف العمل حتي يتم فك السقف 400 متر والباقي يتم شد سقف اخر وهكذا
> كما لا يمكن عمل اهلاك بالبرامفيرا اى ان البرنامج لا يفهم ان بعد استخدام البلايوود 5 مرات يجب استبداله ولكن يمكن عمل ذلك يدويا وحسابيا



اولا يجب شكر المهندس molateam علي مجهودة و شرحة لطريقة التفكير المطلوب اتباعها في التخطيط . جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهوده . فكرني بأول ايام العمل كمهندس تخطيط .

ثانيا : كلام حضرتك صح يا باشمهندس محمد و عشان كده مش كل واحد استخدم البرنامج بقي مهندس تخطيط . البرنامج ده اداة بتسهل الموضوع و بدل ما نقعد ايام عشان نطلع نتيجة تفكيرنا بنقدر نطلعها في وقت اقل بكثير . و عشان كده في مشروع ناجح و مشروع فاشل من ناحية التخطيط علي الرغم من وجود نفس البرنامج .
و برده عشان كده دور مهندس التخطيط بيفضل موجود للنهاية و بيكون التحكم ( control ) و الا كان مهندس التخطيط دوره يقتصر علي البداية فقط.


----------



## الصدرياني (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اواجه مشكلة في خزن التعديلات المحدثة على برنامج p6 
ارجو الاجابة بشكل سريع لحاجتي الماسه لها


----------



## GHASSAN-K (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
عندي بعض الأسئلة في برنامج p6 r 7 اذا ممكن تساعدوني :
1- كيف أستطيع تحديد المدة الزمنية للنشاط عن طريق الموارد.
2-أريد عمل نسخة لقاعدة البيانات.
3- اذا كنت قد أدخلت الأنشط والعلاقات بينها وأنهيت البرنامج ثم طلب مني ادخال الموارد والكلف فقمت بإدخالها لطابق متكرر واحد فكيف أستطيع نسخ الموارد والكلف فقط لبقية الطوابق المتشابهة علما أنني حاولت النسخ لكن العملية تؤدي الى تغيير العلاقات اذا كان هنالك علاقات خارج المجموعة المنسوخة,

وشكرا لكم


----------



## eng-ibrahim (26 مارس 2012)

انتم الإتثنين شرف لمجال ادارة المشروعات بصفة عامة ...ربنا يوفكم...


----------



## هلبوز (27 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لو سمحتم لو عايز اظهر physical % complete للمشروع ككل فهل هناك من طريقة ( باللفة يعني )) وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هلبوز (28 مارس 2012)

...I'm waiting


----------



## ibrahimhk86 (2 أبريل 2012)

لو سمحتو اخواني هل هناك من يعرف كيفية عمل نوع العلاقة (ss) بدلا من (fs) كعلاقة افتراضية عند ادخال انشطة جديدة.
ولكم جزيل الشكر.
اتوقع الموضوع راح يساعدني و يساعد مهندسين كتيير
ارجو الرد


----------



## ABDLL6 (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (3 أبريل 2012)

*مجهود رائع ،،، جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم*


----------



## بحر الرجال (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخى المهندس احمد عندى زميل لى عندما يفتح التقويم يجد الايام التى مفترض ان تكون عطلات مثل الجمعة باللون الابيض exception وليس باللون ال standard فحقيقة نحن راجعنا كل شئ فى التقويم ولكن البرنامج لا يعرضها الا كما اخبرتك..هل من حل؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## eng-ibrahim (8 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ...اخواني المهندسين...واخص بالشكر المهندس / احمد العسال ..لمجهودة وسعة صدره..
منذ وقت وانا اريد بشدة المشاركة في هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ...بس مش حبيت اضيع وقتكم باني اسال اسئلة ممكن الاقي اجابتها في الملتقي...وحبيت اخلص قراية كل الموضوعات المطروحة للنقاش الاول وفعلا لقيت اجابات لاسئلة كتير كانت جوايا...لكن لسه فيه شوية لبس او تشكك في بعض الامور..واكرر اسفي في حال بساطة الاسئلة او انها اسئلة بديهية ...فهي بالنسبة لي مهمة جدا وارجو التوضيح...
1- كيف يمكن استخدام what if لمعرفة تاثير البرنامج باضافة او تعديل نشاط معين؟
2- يرجي توضيح معني واستخدام claim digger؟
3- في حالة عمل revised program ..الانشطة التي تم الانتهاء منها او التي لم تبدا لا تمثل مشكلة....اما الانشطة التي لها نسبة انجاز فهي المشكلة حيث -- حسب معلوماتي - سوف يتم انهائها عند اخر وقت للتحديث وعمل نشاط جديد للنسبة المتبقية من النشاط...السوال الان ..كيف يتم تقسيم موارد او ميزانية النشاط هذا حيث سيتم تقسيمه الا نشاطين الاول نسبة انجازه 100 % والتاني لم يبدا بعد....يرجي توضيح كيف يتم عمل هذا..
4- ما هو impact baseline--- impact baseline window analysis>> وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منها في اظهار التاخير في المشروع؟
5- ما هو narrative & fragnet؟
6- افضل الطرق لقياس تقدم المشروع هو استخدام manhour ولكن جهات معينه stakeholder قد تهتم اكثر بالتكاليف ...السوال..في حالة استخدام ساعات عمل كيف يمكن استخراج cash flow...وهل اضافة مورد cost وتحميلة بالتكاليف لاظهار كاش فلو بطريقة معينه ...صحيح ...قد يكون صحيح في حالة ان تكلفة العمالة دائما صفر فكيف يحدث هذا ...هل يحدث باعطاء unit/rate =0 for labor؟ 
شكرا على سعة صدركم واتمنى لكم التوفيق دائما...


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (10 أبريل 2012)

*اللهم أجعل هذا الجهد الشاق في ميزان حسناتك أخي الكريم*


----------



## هلبوز (11 أبريل 2012)

ياجماعة هو سؤالي صعب ؟؟؟ أم انه سهل لايستحق الاجابة؟؟؟


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (11 أبريل 2012)

هلبوز قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لو سمحتم لو عايز اظهر physical % complete للمشروع ككل فهل هناك من طريقة ( باللفة يعني )) وجزاكم الله خيرا



الموضوع بسيط من projects
default
percent complete type
physical


----------



## هلبوز (12 أبريل 2012)

الاخ محمود ... شكرا على الاهتمام والرد ولكن ليس هذا قصدي من السؤال ... ان قصدي بسؤالي هو عندما تدخل physical % لكل نشاط . فان النشاط التجميعي لهذه الانشطة Summery لايظهر فيه هذه النسبة لانها تدخل باليد ولذلك نسأل عن طريقة احترافية باستخدام دوال أخرى ومعادلات لاظهارها في عمود منفصل تمثل نسبة الانجاز للمشروع وللملخصات. وشكرا .


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (15 أبريل 2012)

هلبوز قال:


> الاخ محمود ... شكرا على الاهتمام والرد ولكن ليس هذا قصدي من السؤال ... ان قصدي بسؤالي هو عندما تدخل physical % لكل نشاط . فان النشاط التجميعي لهذه الانشطة Summery لايظهر فيه هذه النسبة لانها تدخل باليد ولذلك نسأل عن طريقة احترافية باستخدام دوال أخرى ومعادلات لاظهارها في عمود منفصل تمثل نسبة الانجاز للمشروع وللملخصات. وشكرا .



الاخ هلبوز
مفهوم ال summary هو مجموع عدد الايام التي تم العمل بها الي المجموع الكلي لايام المشروع وهو الذي يستطيع ان يقوم به برنامج البرامفيرا فقط بمعني ان البرنامج يقوم بعمل تجميع لعدد ال durations لجميع الانشطه ولنفرض انها 1000 يوم مثلا ثم عندما نقوم بوضع نسب التنفيذ لكل نشاط فيقوم بتجميع حاصل ضرب نسبة التنفيذ في مدة كل نشاط ثم يقوم بقسمة الناتج علي اجمالي ال durations لجميع الانشطة وبذلك يتم حساب نسبة التنفيذ لكل summary او wbs او mile stone
اما اذا اخترت ان يكون نسبة التنفيذ physical فان النسبة التي تضعها هي نسبة تنفيذ كل بند بغض النظر عن مدة النشاط ولذلك لا يوجد وزن لكل نشاط يمكن تجميعه ومن ثم حساب نسبة التنفيذ المجمعه
ارجو ان اكون اوضحت الفكره


----------



## كوسيشو (15 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aqsana (18 أبريل 2012)

لدي مشروع معمول على p3 بعض الانشطة لاتقرا عربي رغم اني حاولت اغير اللغة من لوحة التحكم في statrt menu ورغم ذلك لاتقرا عربي ايضا من format font ووجدتها نفس المشكة في حد عنده حل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sunsong (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## osz (29 أبريل 2012)

I am working on *Revised Schedule* & as per Consultant requirements I have to make it on the latest copy of the updated baseline 
what I did I will change the target from baseline to the Impacted schedule approved by Consultant considering his comments 

the impacted has *3 big scopes WBS *with details are not available in baseline & I need to copy them to the latest updated one with all relations 
Any suggestions to copy them to the revised one ? safely ? thanks


----------



## osz (30 أبريل 2012)

*!!!*

*no one can answer ?? OK !! other option your best suggestion to build the revised program??? any easy solution *


----------



## حسام عويضه (3 مايو 2012)

سؤال للاخ العسال
احب اسأل ايه الفرق بين max unit /time من unit & price فى صفحة resources 
وبين default unit / time من detail فى صفحة resources برده 
1) هل ساعات العمل الزياده التى مابين ال defult وال max يحاسب على انها over time ولا يجوز نهائيا تعدى قيمة ال max على اعتبار انها حدود العمل القصوى للمورد ولن يستطيع ان يؤدى اكثر من ذلك المعدل
2) ام المقصود انه ما بين معدل ال defult و ال max يعمل المورد دون over time ولو تعدى معدل ال max ياخد over time


----------



## Elassal (4 مايو 2012)

ممكن شوية تفاصيل ؟ لان السؤال مش واضح ؟ اي معلومات بالضبط


----------



## eng-ibrahim (4 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اعزائي المهندسين...السلام عليكم م/ احمد العسال...سبق المشاركة بالاسئلة التالية وحتى االان لم اجد الرد...ارجو ان تكون اسئلتي مفيدة لباقي الاخوة ..واتمنى الرد الشافي من م/ احمد العسال...

لسلام عليكم ...اخواني المهندسين...واخص بالشكر المهندس / احمد العسال ..لمجهودة وسعة صدره..
منذ وقت وانا اريد بشدة المشاركة في هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ...بس مش حبيت اضيع وقتكم باني اسال اسئلة ممكن الاقي اجابتها في الملتقي...وحبيت اخلص قراية كل الموضوعات المطروحة للنقاش الاول وفعلا لقيت اجابات لاسئلة كتير كانت جوايا...لكن لسه فيه شوية لبس او تشكك في بعض الامور..واكرر اسفي في حال بساطة الاسئلة او انها اسئلة بديهية ...فهي بالنسبة لي مهمة جدا وارجو التوضيح...
1- كيف يمكن استخدام what if لمعرفة تاثير البرنامج باضافة او تعديل نشاط معين؟
2- يرجي توضيح معني واستخدام claim digger؟
3- في حالة عمل revised program ..الانشطة التي تم الانتهاء منها او التي لم تبدا لا تمثل مشكلة....اما الانشطة التي لها نسبة انجاز فهي المشكلة حيث -- حسب معلوماتي - سوف يتم انهائها عند اخر وقت للتحديث وعمل نشاط جديد للنسبة المتبقية من النشاط...السوال الان ..كيف يتم تقسيم موارد او ميزانية النشاط هذا حيث سيتم تقسيمه الا نشاطين الاول نسبة انجازه 100 % والتاني لم يبدا بعد....يرجي توضيح كيف يتم عمل هذا..
4- ما هو impact baseline--- impact baseline window analysis>> وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منها في اظهار التاخير في المشروع؟
5- ما هو narrative & fragnet؟
6- افضل الطرق لقياس تقدم المشروع هو استخدام manhour ولكن جهات معينه stakeholder قد تهتم اكثر بالتكاليف ...السوال..في حالة استخدام ساعات عمل كيف يمكن استخراج cash flow...وهل اضافة مورد cost وتحميلة بالتكاليف لاظهار كاش فلو بطريقة معينه ...صحيح ...قد يكون صحيح في حالة ان تكلفة العمالة دائما صفر فكيف يحدث هذا ...هل يحدث باعطاء unit/rate =0 for labor؟ 
شكرا على سعة صدركم واتمنى لكم التوفيق دائما...


----------



## حسام عويضه (5 مايو 2012)

سؤال للاخ العسال
فى صفحة الموارد وفى tapes التى بالاسفل يوجد شريط بيانات (tape) يسمى detail عند اختيارها تجد على اليمين خانه لادخال 
default unit / time

وهناك شريط بيانات اخر (tape) يسمى
unit & price وهو بجانب شريط البيانات detail به خانه تسمى max unit /time

*المقصود الخانات التى تحدد الكمية المعتاده من الوحدات المستهلكه فى وحدة الزمن (اليوم مثلا) ...... للمورد ....... والخانه التى تحدد الوحدات الاقصى التى يمكن استهلاكها فى اليوم الواحد من المورد نفسه*


والسؤال هو ان كانت مثلا خانة ال default محدد فيها مثلا ساعات العمل 8 / يوم وكان المورد مثلا مهندس وفى خانة max محدد ساعات العمل 10 / يوم 
فهل المقصود هنا ان المهندس لا يستطيع ان يعمل فى اليوم اكثر من 10 ساعات وان عمل فى اليوم 9 ساعات مثلا الساعه الزياده تحسب على انها اوفر تايم 
ام المقصود ان المهندس فى العادى يعمل 8 ساعات وبحد اقصى 10 ساعات يعنى حتى لو عمل فى اليوم 10 ساعات لا يحاسب ساعات العمل الاضافيه على انها اوفر تايم وما يتعدى 10 ساعات يحسب اوفر تايم يعنى لو عمل مثلا 11 ساعه يحاسب على انه عمل ساعه واحده اوفر تايم
​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (7 مايو 2012)

شكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## فراس الجابري (15 مايو 2012)

اخوتي الاعزاؤ بارك فيكم جميعا على هذه الاسئلة والاجابات الاروع حيث استفدت منها كثيرا 
ولكن عندي كم سؤال ممكن احد يساعدني فيها؟؟؟
سؤال الاول هو :- كيف يمكن اظهار عمود وزن الفقرة او النشاط في البريمافيرا 6؟؟؟
الثاني :- هو كيف يمكن اظهار عمود ال (( deflection % )) للنشاط او الفقرة ؟؟؟
علما اني بحثت كثيرا عنهم في نافذة اضافة الاعمدة واعرف جيدا كيف اضيف عمود لكن لم اجدهم ضمن مجموعه الاعمدة ولكم الشكر على التفضل بالاجابة حيث محتاج الاجابه سريعا
اخوان لا تقصروا في الاجابة


----------



## فراس الجابري (15 مايو 2012)

اخوتي الاعزاء بارك فيكم جميعا على هذه الاسئلة والاجابات الاروع حيث استفدت منها كثيرا 
ولكن عندي كم سؤال ممكن احد يساعدني فيها؟؟؟
سؤال الاول هو :- كيف يمكن اظهار عمود وزن الفقرة او النشاط في البريمافيرا 6؟؟؟
الثاني :- هو كيف يمكن اظهار عمود ال (( deflection % )) للنشاط او الفقرة ؟؟؟
علما اني بحثت كثيرا عنهم في نافذة اضافة الاعمدة واعرف جيدا كيف اضيف عمود لكن لم اجدهم ضمن مجموعه الاعمدة ولكم الشكر على التفضل بالاجابة حيث محتاج الاجابه سريعا
اخوان لا تقصروا في الاجابة


----------



## syrianeng (21 مايو 2012)

*السادة المهندسين الكرام
*تحية طيبة ، ارجو التكرم بالمساعدة والنصح
احاول ان اقوم بنسخ مجموعة من الأنشطة المتكررة ببرنامج بريمافيرا 3 ولصقها في موضعها ولا استطيع القيام بذلك
حاولت ان اقوم بنسخ جزء من الـ WBS وتكراره ولكن وعند عمل organize اجد بأن البرنامج لم يقم بنسخ الأنشطة الموجود بل فقط العناوين

والسؤال كيف يمكنني تكرار انشطة مدخلة سابقا في اي عمل مكرر 

مع جزيل الشكر والإمتنان


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (22 مايو 2012)

syrianeng قال:


> *السادة المهندسين الكرام
> *تحية طيبة ، ارجو التكرم بالمساعدة والنصح
> احاول ان اقوم بنسخ مجموعة من الأنشطة المتكررة ببرنامج بريمافيرا 3 ولصقها في موضعها ولا استطيع القيام بذلك
> حاولت ان اقوم بنسخ جزء من الـ WBS وتكراره ولكن وعند عمل organize اجد بأن البرنامج لم يقم بنسخ الأنشطة الموجود بل فقط العناوين
> ...



المهندس العزيز
الموضوع ببساطه تختار مجموعة الانشطة ثم من قائمة tools - fragnet - store fragnet
وبذلك تكون حفظت هذه الانشطة ليس في المشروع الحالي ولكن في البرنامج
ويمكن استعادة الانشطة عن طريف فتح اي مشروع ثم من قائمة tool - fragnet - retrieve fragnet
وبالتاكيد تم حل هذه المشكلة في الاصدار السادس حيث يمكن فتح اكثر من مشروع في وقت واحد
ارجو ان اكون اجبت علي السؤال


----------



## syrianeng (22 مايو 2012)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس العزيز
> الموضوع ببساطه تختار مجموعة الانشطة ثم من قائمة tools - fragnet - store fragnet
> وبذلك تكون حفظت هذه الانشطة ليس في المشروع الحالي ولكن في البرنامج
> ويمكن استعادة الانشطة عن طريف فتح اي مشروع ثم من قائمة tool - fragnet - retrieve fragnet
> ...




الأخ الكريم محمد حسني 
الشكر الجزيل لك وللطفك واهتمامك
مشروعي على الشكل التالي يوجد 3 كتل متكررة بأنشطتها وبتراتبيتها بال WBS
لكن المشروع الموجود لدي الآن على البريمافيرا هو لكتلة واحدة و اريد ان أقوم بتكرار هذه الكتلة بأنشطتها ولكن لا اعرف كيف
ان ما يقوم به البرنامج في حال النسخ من الـ wbsهو نسخ العناوين فقط بدون أنشطة
وفي حال تم النسخ للأنشطة فلا يكون قد حصلت على النسخ في الـ wbs
والسؤال كيف لي بأن اقوم بالمطلوب

مرة اخرى الشكر الجزيل


----------



## وائل يونس (22 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


انا اعمل على جدولة المشاريع باستخدام البريمافيرا 3 في مصنع الومنيوم اجدول المشاريع في مرحلة التركيب لدي مشكله مثلا لدي 18 حوائط زجاجية كل حائط به اربعة انشطه طبعا لعمل في كل حائطين متداخل اريد ان اعرض الحوائط بالترتيب الزمني اي اعرض الحوائط تبعا لزمن البدء ومن ثم الحائط التالي دون عرض الانشطه لقد حاولت عملها من الاورجنايزيشن لكن تعرض الحوائط دون اعتبار للزمن وعندما اعمل اورجانيزيشن بالزمن ورقم الحائط تظهر الحوائط متباعده حسب الانشطه انا اريد ان تظهر الحوائط فقط دون الانشطه بالترتيب الزمني وليس بترتيب الرقمي للحوائط وشكرا جزيلا مع العلم ان الانشطه في الحوائط متداخله وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## planning_engineer (22 مايو 2012)

*اخواني الاعزاء
طلب مني تعديل جدول زمني ( تعديل تاريخ البدء و تعديل بعض العلاقات بين الانشطة و الغاء بعض القيود التي كانت مفروضة علي الانشطة )
ما هو المقابل المادي لذلك من فضلكم الذي اطلبة لهذا العمل
و جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (25 مايو 2012)

thank you


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (25 مايو 2012)

thank uuuu


----------



## anwerbasha (29 يونيو 2012)

برجاء المساعدة
قمت بعمل export لبرنامج زمني لكي استكمل العمل علي كمبيوتر اخر علية نفس البرنامج الزمني و لكن ليس بمرحلة متقدمة من الذي كنت اعمل علية . 
وعند عمل import علي الكمبيوتر الاخر الاحظ ان التكاليف التي ادخلتها لا تظهر بعد عمل ال import لماذا جزاكم الله خير ؟؟


----------



## Elassal (4 يوليو 2012)

anwerbasha قال:


> برجاء المساعدة
> قمت بعمل export لبرنامج زمني لكي استكمل العمل علي كمبيوتر اخر علية نفس البرنامج الزمني و لكن ليس بمرحلة متقدمة من الذي كنت اعمل علية .
> وعند عمل import علي الكمبيوتر الاخر الاحظ ان التكاليف التي ادخلتها لا تظهر بعد عمل ال import لماذا جزاكم الله خير ؟؟



ممكن تكون حضرتك محملها كexpenses برجاء إرسال الملف علي الايميل الموجود في اول صفحة من المشاركة


----------



## Elassal (4 يوليو 2012)

eng-ibrahim قال:


> السلام عليكم اعزائي المهندسين...السلام عليكم م/ احمد العسال...سبق المشاركة بالاسئلة التالية وحتى االان لم اجد الرد...ارجو ان تكون اسئلتي مفيدة لباقي الاخوة ..واتمنى الرد الشافي من م/ احمد العسال...
> 
> لسلام عليكم ...اخواني المهندسين...واخص بالشكر المهندس / احمد العسال ..لمجهودة وسعة صدره..
> منذ وقت وانا اريد بشدة المشاركة في هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ...بس مش حبيت اضيع وقتكم باني اسال اسئلة ممكن الاقي اجابتها في الملتقي...وحبيت اخلص قراية كل الموضوعات المطروحة للنقاش الاول وفعلا لقيت اجابات لاسئلة كتير كانت جوايا...لكن لسه فيه شوية لبس او تشكك في بعض الامور..واكرر اسفي في حال بساطة الاسئلة او انها اسئلة بديهية ...فهي بالنسبة لي مهمة جدا وارجو التوضيح...
> ...


 اخذ نسب توزيع الmanhours علي الاشهر و ضربها في التكلفة الكلية للمشروع 
بقية سؤالك لا افهمه


----------



## anwerbasha (4 يوليو 2012)

Elassal قال:


> ممكن تكون حضرتك محملها كexpenses برجاء إرسال الملف علي الايميل الموجود في اول صفحة من المشاركة



وضعت مورد و سميتة cost لكل الانشطة التي بها تكلفة وو ضعت التكلفة فيه كـ budgetcost 
,و بعد عمل ال exxport , import وجدت المورد كما هو و لكن كل التكلفة تساوي 0


----------



## Elassal (5 يوليو 2012)

نوع النشاط يفرق معاك و ضبط المورد . لو سمحت ابعت الملف عشان اقدر اساعدك .


----------



## Elassal (5 يوليو 2012)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
استخدم الاكواد . 


وائل يونس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> انا اعمل على جدولة المشاريع باستخدام البريمافيرا 3 في مصنع الومنيوم اجدول المشاريع في مرحلة التركيب لدي مشكله مثلا لدي 18 حوائط زجاجية كل حائط به اربعة انشطه طبعا لعمل في كل حائطين متداخل اريد ان اعرض الحوائط بالترتيب الزمني اي اعرض الحوائط تبعا لزمن البدء ومن ثم الحائط التالي دون عرض الانشطه لقد حاولت عملها من الاورجنايزيشن لكن تعرض الحوائط دون اعتبار للزمن وعندما اعمل اورجانيزيشن بالزمن ورقم الحائط تظهر الحوائط متباعده حسب الانشطه انا اريد ان تظهر الحوائط فقط دون الانشطه بالترتيب الزمني وليس بترتيب الرقمي للحوائط وشكرا جزيلا مع العلم ان الانشطه في الحوائط متداخله وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Elassal (5 يوليو 2012)

فراس الجابري قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء بارك فيكم جميعا على هذه الاسئلة والاجابات الاروع حيث استفدت منها كثيرا
> ولكن عندي كم سؤال ممكن احد يساعدني فيها؟؟؟
> سؤال الاول هو :- كيف يمكن اظهار عمود وزن الفقرة او النشاط في البريمافيرا 6؟؟؟
> الثاني :- هو كيف يمكن اظهار عمود ال (( deflection % )) للنشاط او الفقرة ؟؟؟
> ...



يجب ان اعرف كيف حملت وزن الفقرة هل هو عن طريق مورد و لا من user defined field ؟
معلش ممكن تقولي ايه ماذا تقصد بالdelfelction بالضبط.


----------



## Elassal (5 يوليو 2012)

aqsana قال:


> لدي مشروع معمول على p3 بعض الانشطة لاتقرا عربي رغم اني حاولت اغير اللغة من لوحة التحكم في statrt menu ورغم ذلك لاتقرا عربي ايضا من format font ووجدتها نفس المشكة في حد عنده حل جزاكم الله خيرا



لو سمحت ابعت الملف علي الايميل الموجود في اول مشاركة .


----------



## Elassal (5 يوليو 2012)

syrianeng قال:


> الأخ الكريم محمد حسني
> الشكر الجزيل لك وللطفك واهتمامك
> مشروعي على الشكل التالي يوجد 3 كتل متكررة بأنشطتها وبتراتبيتها بال WBS
> لكن المشروع الموجود لدي الآن على البريمافيرا هو لكتلة واحدة و اريد ان أقوم بتكرار هذه الكتلة بأنشطتها ولكن لا اعرف كيف
> ...



1- انسخ الwbs
2- قم بعمل organize بلا شئ بحيث يختفي الwbs
3- انسخ الانشطة بدون العلاقات الخارجية .
4- غير الwbs الخاص بهم .


----------



## Elassal (5 يوليو 2012)

حسام عويضه قال:


> سؤال للاخ العسال
> فى صفحة الموارد وفى tapes التى بالاسفل يوجد شريط بيانات (tape) يسمى detail عند اختيارها تجد على اليمين خانه لادخال
> default unit / time
> 
> ...



خانة الdefault للمساعدة فقط عند ادخال بيانات جديدة فأنه يأخذ القيمة بشكل اتوماتيكي ( الي ) . و لا تأثير لها اطلاقا .
خانة الmax فأئدتها عند عمل resource leveling او اخراج تقرير فيظهر انه overallocated لكن لا تأثير غير هذا.


----------



## Elassal (6 يوليو 2012)

osz قال:


> I am working on *Revised Schedule* & as per Consultant requirements I have to make it on the latest copy of the updated baseline
> what I did I will change the target from baseline to the Impacted schedule approved by Consultant considering his comments
> 
> the impacted has *3 big scopes WBS *with details are not available in baseline & I need to copy them to the latest updated one with all relations
> Any suggestions to copy them to the revised one ? safely ? thanks



which version of primavera are you using ?


----------



## Elassal (6 يوليو 2012)

بحر الرجال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى المهندس احمد عندى زميل لى عندما يفتح التقويم يجد الايام التى مفترض ان تكون عطلات مثل الجمعة باللون الابيض exception وليس باللون ال standard فحقيقة نحن راجعنا كل شئ فى التقويم ولكن البرنامج لا يعرضها الا كما اخبرتك..هل من حل؟
> شكرا لكم



برجاء أرسال الملف علي الايميلات اللي في اول صفحة في المشاركة.


----------



## Elassal (6 يوليو 2012)

GHASSAN-K قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي بعض الأسئلة في برنامج p6 r 7 اذا ممكن تساعدوني :
> 1- كيف أستطيع تحديد المدة الزمنية للنشاط عن طريق الموارد. make the duration type fixed unit / time and the activity type resources
> 2-أريد عمل نسخة لقاعدة البيانات.you have to use the SQL server or oracle server based on the data base has been installed on your computer.
> ...



الرد مكتوب بالأحمر


----------



## Elassal (6 يوليو 2012)

الصدرياني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اواجه مشكلة في خزن التعديلات المحدثة على برنامج p6
> ارجو الاجابة بشكل سريع لحاجتي الماسه لها



يا ريت تبعت الملف عشان اقدر اساعدك


----------



## anwerbasha (7 يوليو 2012)

Elassal قال:


> نوع النشاط يفرق معاك و ضبط المورد . لو سمحت ابعت الملف عشان اقدر اساعدك .



*لم ترد علي الايميل اللي بعته لك يا بشمهندس
في انتظار ردك و جزاك الله عنا خيرا*


----------



## Elassal (9 يوليو 2012)

بعتلك الرد و المشكلة كانت في الأختيار 
calculate cost from units
الموجود علي كل نشاط و الذي ان لم يتم ضبطه عند عمل المشروع تظل هذه المشكلة موجودة .


----------



## anwerbasha (9 يوليو 2012)

Elassal قال:


> بعتلك الرد و المشكلة كانت في الأختيار
> calculate cost from units
> الموجود علي كل نشاط و الذي ان لم يتم ضبطه عند عمل المشروع تظل هذه المشكلة موجودة .



مشكور يا بشمهندس فعلا اتحلت مشكلة بعد تغير 
*calculate cost from units
ولي سؤال : هل عندما فتحت البرنامج عندك وجدت (budget cost) له قيمة ام كان صفر ؟ 

لانني وضعت مورد اسمة (cost) و ادخلت علية التكلفة كـ (Budgetcost) 
و بعد نقل البرنامج لجهاز اخر و جدت ان ال( cost) اصبح 0 كما بالصورتتين المرفقتين


 *


----------



## engsamerhozin (5 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن توضيح كيفية عمل تقرير ينين عدد ايام التاخير لكل نشاط


----------



## mezohazoma (5 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودعسل (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسل أفندي (27 أغسطس 2012)

المواضيع شيقة جدا و شكر خاص للمهندس العسال.
لي سؤال بخصوص performance % complete لا تظهر القيمة علي الرغم من وجود baseline و update


----------



## محمودعسل (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود
أتمنى أن يكون تم تجميعه في كتاب
وأتمنى أن أحصل على نسخة
لي سؤال في القيود
Constraints
ما الفرق بين Mandatory start , Start on ???

كيف يمكن أن أعرف للبرنامج خانات الـ ID ... وليس ادخال الـ ID كرمز .... بمعنى
لو أن ID النشاط هو ISnb303
أقول للبرنامج ان الخانة الأولى والثانية هي اسم البرج
والثالثة والرابعة نوع البند مثلا
وهكذااا​


----------



## abbas2009 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم وعندي سؤال

لما اعمل print preview حتى احصل على تقرير مشابه لبريمافيرا p3 بيصير عندي مشكلة

والمشكلة هي انه لما اغير في ال footer مثلا بيتغر كل ال footer لبقية المشاريع ؟؟؟؟ ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## kaisali (20 سبتمبر 2012)

abbas2009 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم وعندي سؤال لما اعمل print preview حتى احصل على تقرير مشابه لبريمافيرا p3 بيصير عندي مشكلة والمشكلة هي انه لما اغير في ال footer مثلا بيتغر كل ال footer لبقية المشاريع ؟؟؟؟ ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


 يجب عمل Layout لكل مشروع ..


----------



## kaisali (20 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم.. عندي سؤال كلما اعمل schedule كل الفعاليات المفتوحه (in progress) تزيد المدة الفعالية مثلا لو عملت schedule بتاريخ 19-09-2012 وكانت مدة الفعالية (4 ايام) بعد الانتهاء من عمل التحديث ... ومن ثم عملت schedule بتاريخ 20-9-2012 فتصبح مدة الفعالية (5 ايام)...


----------



## م. أبو مشاري (11 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني حد يفيدني في مشكلتي .. نزلت p6.1 و نزلت sql2008 المهم فتحت ابرنامج لما اروح عايز أعمل ريبورت يعطيني مسج مكتوب فيها avaa0-1195-1 إيش الحل ؟؟؟


----------



## emad_ms30 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ما هي انواع التخطيط مثال backword


----------



## mohamedsamy1979 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=2]كيف انقل Data base backup من بريمافيرا 6 علي ويندوز xp الي بريمافيرا علي ويندوز 7[/h]عندي مشكلة ياريت حد يفيدنا ويجزيه الله خيرا

عملت ملف backup لقاعدة البيانات من جهاز الشغل وعند عمل Restore علي اللابتوب يعطي رسالة خطا ولا ادرى ما الحل علي العلم بان جهاز الشغل win xp واللابتوب win 7 ...... ارجوا الافاده ........ 


كيف انقل Data base backup من بريمافيرا 6 علي ويندوز xp الي بريمافيرا علي ويندوز 7​ 
​


----------



## mohamedsamy1979 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

قمت بعمل backup ثم عمل Restora للبريمافيرا 6 وذلك من خلال SQL data base وتم ذلك بنجاح و الحمد لله ولكن عند تشغيل برنامج البريمافيرا 6 اعطي رسالة بانه لايمكن الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات unable to connect data base (كيف اعمل اتصال بقاعدة البيانات اوكيف احل هذه المشكلة لانى حاولت بها كثيرا ولم اصل لحل )افيدونى افادكم الله وذلك للاهمية القصوى وزادتكم الله من علمة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 نوفمبر 2012)

احيانا عند الانتهاء من تنصيب برنامج البريمافيرا 6
وعند فتح البرنامج تظهر الرساله التاليه :
****************************









































هل هناك حل لهذه المشكله ؟؟؟؟

​


----------



## أنس بن وليد (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أعزائى المهندسين أذكركم بالدورة المجانية للبريمافيرا6 والتى ستبدأ غدا بإذن الله وبهذه المناسبة أقدم لكم برنامج رائع للتحميل من على اليوتيوب بمجرد انك تعملوا سيتب بس لازم النت يكون شغال طبعا .البرنامج دا حيرحكم كتيير من معناة التحميل من اليوتيوب . أسألكم الدعاء واليكم رابط الموقع 
Success | Best Video Downloader


----------



## أنس بن وليد (14 نوفمبر 2012)

انا اسف جدا . هذه الدورة تقدمها أكاديمية الدارين للتعليم المجانى عن بعد والمحاضر هو م احمد الشافعى . أسال الله عز وجل أن يجازى القائمين على هذا العمل خير الجزاء


----------



## Elassal (15 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس خلوف العراقي 
دي من اشهر المشاكل و لكن يصعب الشرح حاول التواصل علي الايمل 
عموما : حاول تدخل علي اوراكل من قائمة الstart ثم ادخل علي database و افتح الداتاباز الخاصة بالبريمافيرا ثم انقر باليمين عليها و اختر property ثم غير الpassword
و بعدين كرر الخطوات التي ارسلتها و عند طلب ال password اكتب الجديدة


----------



## Elassal (15 نوفمبر 2012)

علي الرغم من ان الموضوع مليش فيه و مش لازم يتذكر هنا و لكن طالما فيه خير يبقي مفيش مشكلة لكن بالله عليكم شوية دعاء بقي حق النشر .


----------



## Elassal (15 نوفمبر 2012)

انظر ردي علي خلوف العراقي


----------



## Elassal (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بالنسبة لموضوع ال constraint الاثنين خطأ استخدامهم لانهم يستخدمون الfloat لصالح احد الاطراف و المفروض ان يكون الfloat للمشروع 
الconstraint السليمة هي start on or before و finish on or before
و بالنسبة لموضوع الID فللاسف كان موجود في primavera 3 المحترمة ID code و تم ازالتها في primavera 6 
يمكنك عمل user defined field


----------



## Elassal (15 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamedsamy1979 قال:


> [h=2]كيف انقل Data base backup من بريمافيرا 6 علي ويندوز xp الي بريمافيرا علي ويندوز 7[/h]عندي مشكلة ياريت حد يفيدنا ويجزيه الله خيرا
> 
> عملت ملف backup لقاعدة البيانات من جهاز الشغل وعند عمل Restore علي اللابتوب يعطي رسالة خطا ولا ادرى ما الحل علي العلم بان جهاز الشغل win xp واللابتوب win 7 ...... ارجوا الافاده ........
> 
> ...



go to start 
SQL service 
open
database
PMDB ( or the primavera database name
right click 
backup
take the backup to windows Xp 
start 
SQL
open 
imprt or restore


----------



## Elassal (15 نوفمبر 2012)

kaisali قال:


> السلام عليكم.. عندي سؤال كلما اعمل schedule كل الفعاليات المفتوحه (in progress) تزيد المدة الفعالية مثلا لو عملت schedule بتاريخ 19-09-2012 وكانت مدة الفعالية (4 ايام) بعد الانتهاء من عمل التحديث ... ومن ثم عملت schedule بتاريخ 20-9-2012 فتصبح مدة الفعالية (5 ايام)...


حضرتك ابعتلي الملف و لكن في الاغلب انت رابط الموارد بالمدد
الايميل بتاعي في اول صفحة من المشاركة


----------



## Elassal (15 نوفمبر 2012)

اعزائي اقدم لكم presntation ارجو ان تعجبكم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t349091.html 
برجاء من يريد التعليق باي شكل حتي و لو بالشكر ان يعلق في الصفحة الموجودة فيها


----------



## أنس بن وليد (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . بعتذر لك ياباشمهندس احمد عن نشر الدورة على صفحتك . الموضوع غير مقصود .المشكلة انى مكنتش اعرف ان الصفحة خاصة بيك . سلام عليكم


----------



## Elassal (19 نوفمبر 2012)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 
مفيش اي مشكلة و لو في حاجة جديدة يا باشمهندس انس و حتفيد الناس اهلا و سهلا


----------



## engsamerhozin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

اذا كان هناك انشطة باليوم و انشطة بالساعات كيف اظهر تللك الانشطة باليوم و الساعة فى نفس الوقت ( 30d ) (2h)


----------



## Plaaning Engineer (23 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي Elassal 

لدي جدول زمني لمشروع مدته سنة تاريخ البداية 6 اغسطس 2012 وتاريخ النهاية 7/ jan 2014 
وانا اعمل عليه تحديث الان والي عمل الجدول الزمني وضع قيود على جميع ال milestone 
finsh on or before

وعند عمل اول وثاني تحديث ال total flot اصبح سالب وتغير تاريخ النهاية من 7 إلى 20 يعني متاخر 13 يوم 
معلومة التحديث بناء على ال manhour حيث ال الفعلي اعلى من البلان

سؤالي تغير تاريخ ال early finsh عندي إلى 20/ jan 2014 

وانا متقدم في ال manhour 
ال actuall budgeted unit عندي اعلى من budgeted unit البلان في beasline 

اخي اذا مافهمت على راح ارسل لك بكرة البرنامج


----------



## Plaaning Engineer (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ملاحظة تم عمل تحديث مبكر لبعض الانشطة حيث ال planned start للانشطة تبدأ 10 ديسمبر في الجدول الزمني كما هو مخطط لها ولكن في الموقع تما البدء فيها تاريخ 19 نوفمبر وتم الانتهاء منها 21 نوفمبر


----------



## anwerbasha (25 نوفمبر 2012)

عندما اقوم بعمل التحديث للبرنامج الزمني فانني ادخل فقط النسبة و البداية الفعلية 
و لكن اجد ان البرنامج يدخل ساعات غريبة مع اليوم مثلا:

start : 04-Apr-13 11:12 AM
لماذا ..
و ما الحل؟


----------



## anwerbasha (28 نوفمبر 2012)

anwerbasha قال:


> عندما اقوم بعمل التحديث للبرنامج الزمني فانني ادخل فقط النسبة و البداية الفعلية
> و لكن اجد ان البرنامج يدخل ساعات غريبة مع اليوم مثلا:
> 
> start : 04-Apr-13 11:12 AM
> ...



لقد عرفت سبب المشكلة
انني استعملت ال Globel Change في تقليل ال original Duration بنسبة 0.8
لذلك بعض المدد لم تكن صحيحة . مثلا مدة كانت 4 ايام و بعد الضرب في .8 اصبحت 3.2 و لكن في الريمافيرا تظهر 3 و لكن اذا اظهرت الوقت و الدقائق تجد ان النشاط لا ينتهي 5:00PM
و لكن تصبح مثلا 4:32PM >

هل يوجد حل لتعديل الوضع ...
مثلا لو في اي صيغة ممكن نستعملها لجعل الانشطة كلها تبدء في الساعة 8:00 , وتنتهي 5:00
هل يوجد حل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Elassal (29 نوفمبر 2012)

engsamerhozin قال:


> اذا كان هناك انشطة باليوم و انشطة بالساعات كيف اظهر تللك الانشطة باليوم و الساعة فى نفس الوقت ( 30d ) (2h)



edit - user preferences - time units


----------



## Elassal (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Plaaning Engineer قال:


> اخي Elassal
> 
> لدي جدول زمني لمشروع مدته سنة تاريخ البداية 6 اغسطس 2012 وتاريخ النهاية 7/ jan 2014
> وانا اعمل عليه تحديث الان والي عمل الجدول الزمني وضع قيود على جميع ال milestone
> ...



ارسل الملف من فضلك


----------



## Elassal (29 نوفمبر 2012)

anwerbasha قال:


> لقد عرفت سبب المشكلة
> انني استعملت ال Globel Change في تقليل ال original Duration بنسبة 0.8
> لذلك بعض المدد لم تكن صحيحة . مثلا مدة كانت 4 ايام و بعد الضرب في .8 اصبحت 3.2 و لكن في الريمافيرا تظهر 3 و لكن اذا اظهرت الوقت و الدقائق تجد ان النشاط لا ينتهي 5:00PM
> و لكن تصبح مثلا 4:32PM >
> ...



الحل في تصحيح مدد الانشطة و هو مجهود ليس بقليل


----------



## engsamerhozin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

كيف نجعل نشاط يبدا و ينتهى فى نفس اليوم و يكون عدد ساعات العمل 12 ساعة و النتيجة ايضا 12 ساعة حيث الاحظ انة يبدا و ينتهى فى اليوم التالى


----------



## Elassal (13 ديسمبر 2012)

engsamerhozin قال:


> كيف نجعل نشاط يبدا و ينتهى فى نفس اليوم و يكون عدد ساعات العمل 12 ساعة و النتيجة ايضا 12 ساعة حيث الاحظ انة يبدا و ينتهى فى اليوم التالى


make the setup of the program 12 hours / day 
admin - admin preferences- time period- 12 
و لكن يجب ان يكون هذا هو عدد ساعات جميع انشطة المشروع و الا سيحدث العكس و هو بداية نشاطين في نفس اليوم


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل احد من الاخوة له دراية ومعرفة بكيفية العمل على هذه الخاصية "Level Resources" في ال P6.7
و المثال الذي نحتاج شرحه هو اذا كان عندي 8 انشطة مثلا وتنتهي في خمس ايام
اليوم الاول احتجنا 7 عمال واليوم الثاني 4 والثالث 4 والرابع 1 والخامس 3 عمال

فكيف استطيع استخدام هذه الميزة او الخاصية لجعل الامر مرتب مثلا اليوم الاول 6 والثاني 5 والثالث 4 وهكذا

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم وعذرا ان كان السؤال غير واضح


----------



## موديز (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

زملائى الاعزاء اتمنى ان تقبلونى زميل جديد فى هذا المنتدى الممتاز وفى هذا الموضوع الشيق .... انا لازلت فى اول الطريق فى البريمفيرا 6 لذا اتمنى ان اجد مساعدتكم بعد سنوات خبرتكم العديده 
لدى بعض الاسئلة ان امكن ان اجد اجابتها لديكم
1- كيف يمكننى معرفة نسبة الانجاز التوتال لكل ما تم انجازه من الانشطة؟ حيث ان Duration % تتغير دائما كل غيرت تاريخ schedule ولكن activity % لا تظهر اى توتال ؟
2- ما الفرق بين defult units/time & max units/time؟ وكيف يمكننى اضافة عدد العمالة المطلوبة ؟ (مثال انا اريد عدد 2 لحام لنشاط كيف يمكننى اضافة 2 لحام)


----------



## bassam alsayeg (28 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=2]عندي كم سؤال في البريمافيرا انا من العراق ارجو المساعدة لطفا[/h] السلام عليكم انا اخوكم مهندس بسام الصائغ من العراق اود الاستفسار من السادة الاعزاء عن مايلي :- 1. مافائدة الــــــ level of effort و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟ 2. ماذا نعني Activity splitting و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟ 3. ماهو Cash flow و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟ 4 . ماهو linking projects و كيف نعمله ؟ هل نعمله عند ربطنا بأ enterprise ? 
ومتى نعمل resource lag و ما الفائدة من هذه الغاية ؟ 
ارجو اجابتي ولفائدة الجميع مع تقديري و احترامي ​


----------



## bassam alsayeg (29 ديسمبر 2012)

عندي كم سؤال في البريمافيرا انا من العراق ارجو المساعدة لطفا

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم مهندس بسام الصائغ من العراق اود الاستفسار من السادة الاعزاء عن مايلي :- 
1. مافائدة الــــــ level of effort و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
2. ماذا نعني Activity splitting و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
3. ماهو Cash flow و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
4 . ماهو linking projects و كيف نعمله ؟ هل نعمله عند ربطنا بأ enterprise ?
5. ومتى نعمل resource lag و ما الفائدة من هذه الغاية ؟
6. عند عمل مقارنة لفترتين زمنيتين لفقرة ( نشاط ) لمورد واحد كما موضح في شرح مهندس الاصيل باستخدام store period performancr لاتظهر لدي الـــ edite performance لاظهار جدول يبين المقارنة بين الفترتين ؟ 
7. مالفرق بين defualt unit/time and max unit / time وهل تاثر احدهما على الاخر ؟
8. مالفرق بين مصطلحي cost and budget واين استخدامهما الصحيح في البرنامج ؟ 
9.هل المقصود بــ update progress هو اعطاء نسب الانجاز للوقت و الايدي العاملة و تفعيل الموارد للفقرات ( النشاطات ) ام يقصد غير ذلك ؟ 
10. من اين يمكنني اظهار تقرير الـــ cash flow و هل يوجد عمود في الــresources pageيمكن اظهار ذلك وكم نوع للــ cash flow ? 
11. عند عمل baseline و ظهر لنا تاخر بعض الفقرات كالحفر و الصب مالحل الذي نعمله لمعالجة هذه الازمة هل في leveling resources ام في extension time مع اضافة مبالغ اضافية لذلك ومالمقصود في extension time في البرنامج و من اين يمكنني اظهاره ؟ 

مع التقدير و الاحترام ارجو اجابتي و افائدتي بمعلوماتكم و من ثم افادة الجميع و جعلها في ميزان حسناتكم . 
ارجو اجابتي ولفائدة الجميع مع تقديري و احترامي


----------



## البار بوالديه (21 فبراير 2013)

كيف يمكننى التعديل على الكاش فلو


----------



## موديز (21 فبراير 2013)

موديز قال:


> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> زملائى الاعزاء اتمنى ان تقبلونى زميل جديد فى هذا المنتدى الممتاز وفى هذا الموضوع الشيق .... انا لازلت فى اول الطريق فى البريمفيرا 6 لذا اتمنى ان اجد مساعدتكم بعد سنوات خبرتكم العديده
> لدى بعض الاسئلة ان امكن ان اجد اجابتها لديكم
> ...


3- ما الفرق بين بريمافيرا p6 & P6.7 & 6.8 ?


----------



## كريم فرغلي (5 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس العسال
بجد مجهودكم رائع جدا جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك الي يوم الدين
عندي بعض استفسارات:
ازاي اعمل cash in 
ازاي اعمل net cash flow
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohysahmed (10 مارس 2013)

الله الموفق


----------



## سعد المرعي (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي العسال .. 
مشكلتي بعمود Schedule % Complete .. 
أنا بستخدم resource عبارة عن وزن افتراضي للactivity .. ومحمل عليه cost وهالشي حتى أحسب نسبة الإنجاز الفعلية
لكن ما عم أقدر احسب نسبة الإنجاز المخطط لها اعتماداً على ال Cost .. 
ما زالت الأرقام اللي بتظهر بعمود Schedule % Complete هي أرقام معتمدة على الـ Labor Units (على ما أظن حسب حسابات على الإكسل)
كيف بخلي عمود Schedule % Complete يعتمد على الcost .. 

ملاحظة : حالياً عم أحسب النسبة المخطط لها من عمود Planned Cost Value .. 

وشكراً مسبقاً ..


----------



## Elassal (15 مارس 2013)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هل احد من الاخوة له دراية ومعرفة بكيفية العمل على هذه الخاصية "Level Resources" في ال P6.7
> و المثال الذي نحتاج شرحه هو اذا كان عندي 8 انشطة مثلا وتنتهي في خمس ايام
> اليوم الاول احتجنا 7 عمال واليوم الثاني 4 والثالث 4 والرابع 1 والخامس 3 عمال
> ...



خاصية resurce leveling بتعمل مشاكل كثير و لا انصح باسنخدامها .
و كذلك انت لا تستطيع ان تحددها بهذا الشكل 
الموضوع انك بعد ما يكون عندك جدول زمني محترم و متربط كويس و تكون محمله بالموارد . 
ممكن تلاقي ان المنحني الزمني للموارد منخفض و ووقت المشروع مضغوط ( low total float ) او العكس الموارد مرتفعة وانشطة المشروع فيها float كثير .
هنا ممكن تقول للبرنامج انا ممكن اتحمل زيادة في الموارد بحد اقصي 25% او انا عايز اقلل الموارد بحد اقصي 25 % 
أكرر انا لا استخدم هذا الاسلوب لانني بهذا اعطي للبرنامج التحكم و احتمالات ان لا انتبه لشئ معين اثناء تحليل النتائج تزيد


----------



## Elassal (15 مارس 2013)

موديز قال:


> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> زملائى الاعزاء اتمنى ان تقبلونى زميل جديد فى هذا المنتدى الممتاز وفى هذا الموضوع الشيق .... انا لازلت فى اول الطريق فى البريمفيرا 6 لذا اتمنى ان اجد مساعدتكم بعد سنوات خبرتكم العديده
> لدى بعض الاسئلة ان امكن ان اجد اجابتها لديكم
> ...



سؤالك الاول محتاج شرح كثير : ارجو الاتصال علي الايميل الشخصي في اول صفحة حتي نرتب لتواصل باي برنامج voice call
max units/ time نحدد للبرنامج الحد الاقصي من هذا المورد و هو يؤثر علي resource leveling انظر الرد الذي يسبق هذا تماما 
اما الdefault units / time فهو الكمية الطبيعية المتاحة و هي تساعد فقط اثناء عملية تحميل الموارد . بمعني لو كان هناك مورد معين مثلا خرسانة مسلحة او هامل و نتيجة تكرار النشاط و تقسيم المشروع فان الكمية متكررة في معظم انشطة الخرسانة فنحدد الdefault بهذه الكمية و عند التحميل تظهر هذه الكمية اتوماتيكيا 
منفعة اخري منها : و هي انها تظهر الrange بين الdefualt و ال max


----------



## Elassal (15 مارس 2013)

البار بوالديه قال:


> كيف يمكننى التعديل على الكاش فلو



مش فاهم سؤالك . برجاء التواصل علي الايميل الشخص في اول صفحة من المشاركة


----------



## Elassal (15 مارس 2013)

موديز قال:


> 3- ما الفرق بين بريمافيرا p6 & P6.7 & 6.8 ?



معظم الفروق في تطبيقات الweb و هو شئ لن تتعرض له اثناء عملك .


----------



## Elassal (15 مارس 2013)

كريم فرغلي قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس العسال
> بجد مجهودكم رائع جدا جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك الي يوم الدين
> عندي بعض استفسارات:
> ازاي اعمل cash in
> ...



سؤالك الثاني مش واضح برجاء التواصل علي الايميل الشخصي في اول صفحة من المشاركة .


----------



## Elassal (15 مارس 2013)

سعد المرعي قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي العسال ..
> مشكلتي بعمود Schedule % Complete ..
> أنا بستخدم resource عبارة عن وزن افتراضي للactivity .. ومحمل عليه cost وهالشي حتى أحسب نسبة الإنجاز الفعلية
> لكن ما عم أقدر احسب نسبة الإنجاز المخطط لها اعتماداً على ال Cost ..
> ...



schedule percent complete يعتمد علي earned value system حتي تستطيع ان تستخدمه و تستفيد منه و لا اعتقد انك تستخدمه لانه يحتاج الي ادخال كل الموارد بتكلفتها عليك و كذلك الربح الخاص بكل نشاط .

و طريقتك لا بأس بها .

ممكن نتواصل علي الايميل الشخصي الموجود في اول صفحة من المشاركة .


----------



## ataa sheko (20 مارس 2013)

كيفية توزيع العمالة على المشاريع من خلال البريمافيرا


----------



## Elassal (22 مارس 2013)

ataa sheko قال:


> كيفية توزيع العمالة على المشاريع من خلال البريمافيرا



انت كده عايز تعرف كيفية تحميل الموارد ؟ و لا ايه سؤالك بالضبط؟


----------



## ataa sheko (22 مارس 2013)

الشركة عندها نسبة عمالة كبيرة ولكن لا تستطيع توظيفها بالشكل الامثل فهى تريد ان تعرف احتياجات كل مشروع وعند وضع البرنامج الزمنى بنفرض فرق عمالة لنحصل على المدة الزمنية للنشاط هل هذه الفرق هى التى تدخل فى برنامج البريمافيرا ؟
سؤال اخر .عند تخصيص الموارد عندى مورد مليس مثلا المورد هل هو عبارة عن فريق ولا عبارة عن شخص ؟واذا كان النشاط يحتاج مثلا 5 فرق مليسين كيف اخصصهم على البريمافيرا للنشاط هذا ؟


----------



## Elassal (22 مارس 2013)

ataa sheko قال:


> الشركة عندها نسبة عمالة كبيرة ولكن لا تستطيع توظيفها بالشكل الامثل فهى تريد ان تعرف احتياجات كل مشروع وعند وضع البرنامج الزمنى بنفرض فرق عمالة لنحصل على المدة الزمنية للنشاط هل هذه الفرق هى التى تدخل فى برنامج البريمافيرا ؟
> سؤال اخر .عند تخصيص الموارد عندى مورد مليس مثلا المورد هل هو عبارة عن فريق ولا عبارة عن شخص ؟واذا كان النشاط يحتاج مثلا 5 فرق مليسين كيف اخصصهم على البريمافيرا للنشاط هذا ؟



لا انت كده عايز كلام كثير . حاول الاتصال علي اي برنامج ممكن نتكلم بيه 
علي skype 
ahmed.elassal11
او ياهوو بالايميل الموجود في اول صفحة


----------



## abdelhameid (13 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودعسل (19 أبريل 2013)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
لن أطيل عليكم فقط استوقفتني بعض الأمور أثناء تحديث البرنامج الزمني لمشروعي وأردت الافادة

1- البرنامج الزمني محمل عليه manhours كـ Resources وعندما قمت بتحديث البرنامج الزمني وجدت انه تم تحديث الـ manhours وأصبحت Actual لبعض الأنشطة وبعض الأنشطة لم يتم التحديث وأصبحت Actual labor units = 0 وكذلك ال Remaining !!? مع العلم بعدم تفعيل الأمر Auto compute Actual للأنشطة أو الموارد !!؟
مرفق صورة لما سبق قمت برفعها على الرابط التالي
Actual Units - Download - 4shared

2- ما الفرق في الاستخدام بين Assignments و Resource usage spreadsheet ؟؟
3- عند استخدام الـ Assignments أحيانا أجد مجموع الـ manhours ظاهرا وأحيانا لا أجده وأجد بدلا نقط .... , كيف أظهر المجموع ؟؟


جزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## Elassal (19 أبريل 2013)

محمودعسل قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> لن أطيل عليكم فقط استوقفتني بعض الأمور أثناء تحديث البرنامج الزمني لمشروعي وأردت الافادة
> 
> 1- البرنامج الزمني محمل عليه manhours كـ Resources وعندما قمت بتحديث البرنامج الزمني وجدت انه تم تحديث الـ manhours وأصبحت Actual لبعض الأنشطة وبعض الأنشطة لم يتم التحديث وأصبحت Actual labor units = 0 وكذلك ال Remaining !!? مع العلم بعدم تفعيل الأمر Auto compute Actual للأنشطة أو الموارد !!؟
> ...



1 & 3 ابعت الملف 
2 بالنسبة لي لا يوجد فرق


----------



## محمودعسل (2 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم

ممكن ألاقي حل للمشكلة دي ؟؟

مش عارف أجيب لها حل !!!


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t366604.html


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (2 مايو 2013)

بالنسبة للنقطة واحد: في شلشه الشاريع قم بالوقوفعلى المشروع وافتح details -calculation the check on Recalculate actual units and cost when duration % complete change. اذا كا مفعل فانك ممكن تكون المشكله في الشاط 100% انجاز ومن السرعه قمت ب علامه على actual finish بدون ما تضع العلامه الاختيار لل actuals start the actual finish. احذر ان في حاله عمل اختيار لل recalculate actuals...... يتم اعاده تفعيلها من جديد بصرف النظر عن القيم المدخله يدويا


----------



## Elassal (4 مايو 2013)

محمودعسل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن ألاقي حل للمشكلة دي ؟؟
> 
> ...



بص : انا عشان عارف الخرف بتاع البريمافيرا في موضوع الساعات لا اغير الضبط الخاص بها . لانها ليس لها فائدة بالنسبة لنا في عالم المقاولات . فمثلا اذا غيرت عدد ساعات العمل الي عشر ساعات و هناك مجموعة تعمل 8 ساعات مثل جماعة التصميم فانها يقلل من عدد الايام الخاصة بهم و يظهر اليوم 1.25 يوم و في الحقيقة هذا لا يحدث و بالتالي فلا جدوي منها . 
يمكن يكون الموضوع ده مفيد لو انك بتحسب عدد العمالة من خلال البرنامج و ان كنت لا ارشح هذا للتغلب علي هذه المشكلة لانك في هذه الحالة تاخذ منفعة و معها مشكلة لكن لو تركت عدد الساعات في اليوم ثابتة بالنسبة لكل التقويمات فانك ستبذل بعض المجهود و لكن ستحصل علي نتائج يمكن الاعتماد عليها .


----------



## محمودعسل (4 مايو 2013)

أخى الكريم مهندس أحمد أشكرك على المساعدة وابداء الرأي 
وأشكر المهندس الجنزوري محمد بافادتي في حل الموضوع
انا شخصيا لم استخدم مطلقا موضوع الساعات لنفس السبب الذي قولته الان عدم منطقية البرنامج في بعض الأحيان
ولكنى فوجئت بأنها ملحوظة ارسلت من الولايات المتحدة بعد مراجعة البرنامج baseline وفوجئت أكثر بأن لا يوجد احد يعرف حلها حتى المديرين وذوي الخبرة الكبيرة
بفضل الله أرسل لي المهندس الجنزوري شرح مبسط للمشكلة وحلها موجود في نفس لينك الموضوع
http://www.ams-management.co/wp-cont...g-schedule.pdf
لمن يحب أن يستافد

أعلم انها مشكلة بسيطة ولكنني استفدت منها حتى لا اقع فيها مرة اخرى .. 

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## Elassal (4 مايو 2013)

محمودعسل قال:


> أخى الكريم مهندس أحمد أشكرك على المساعدة وابداء الرأي
> وأشكر المهندس الجنزوري محمد بافادتي في حل الموضوع
> انا شخصيا لم استخدم مطلقا موضوع الساعات لنفس السبب الذي قولته الان عدم منطقية البرنامج في بعض الأحيان
> ولكنى فوجئت بأنها ملحوظة ارسلت من الولايات المتحدة بعد مراجعة البرنامج baseline وفوجئت أكثر بأن لا يوجد احد يعرف حلها حتى المديرين وذوي الخبرة الكبيرة
> ...



طبعا جزي الله المهندس محمد الجنزوري خير الجزاء علي مجهوده المتواصل و لكن هذا الحل هو حل للlayout و ليس لمشكلة الساعات نفسها و ده ممكن يسبب wrong total float في بعض الاحيان . و عموما طالما الموضوع ماشي الحال معاك يبقي خلاص


----------



## محمودعسل (4 مايو 2013)

شكرا على المعلومة دي كمان 
هجربهم الاتنين ان شاء الله


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (4 مايو 2013)

Elassal قال:


> طبعا جزي الله المهندس محمد الجنزوري خير الجزاء علي مجهوده المتواصل و لكن هذا الحل هو حل للlayout و ليس لمشكلة الساعات نفسها و ده ممكن يسبب wrong total float في بعض الاحيان . و عموما طالما الموضوع ماشي الحال معاك يبقي خلاص



شكرا أحمد وربنا يباركلك بس المشكله مش مشكله lay out المشكله في الاصل قراءة صحيحه للبرنامج ,,, يعني مدير المشروع يلاقي نشاط مدته يوم فيلاقي النشاط بداء في يوم وانتها في يوم تاني يبقى اكيد في حاجه مش مظبوطه. المشكله التانيه كما تفضلت هاتلاقيها في total float يكون بالسالب على دقيقه.


----------



## Elassal (6 مايو 2013)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> شكرا أحمد وربنا يباركلك بس المشكله مش مشكله lay out المشكله في الاصل قراءة صحيحه للبرنامج ,,, يعني مدير المشروع يلاقي نشاط مدته يوم فيلاقي النشاط بداء في يوم وانتها في يوم تاني يبقى اكيد في حاجه مش مظبوطه. المشكله التانيه كما تفضلت هاتلاقيها في total float يكون بالسالب على دقيقه.



للاسف احنا متفقين ان المشكلة المتخلفة دي الي الان لا يوجد لها حل بشكل فني صحيح . و انا تواصلت مع بريمافيرا في الولايات المتحدة و وكلائها هنا و لكن لا يوجد حل .


----------



## محمودعسل (11 مايو 2013)

معذرة يا اخوانى الكرام ..
قابلتنى مشكلة جديدة !! 

باختصار .. لما بعمل Update للمشروع بلاقي ان ال actual manhours بتقل !!
مثلا .. لو عملت update في شهر مارس ممكن ألاقي شهر فبراير 2500 MH 
ولو عملت Update في شهر ابريل ألاقي شهر فبراير بقى 2300 MH
انا عايز اعرف المشكلة فين الله يكرمك وليه بتقل .. على الأقل تثبت !!

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Elassal (11 مايو 2013)

محمودعسل قال:


> معذرة يا اخوانى الكرام ..
> قابلتنى مشكلة جديدة !!
> 
> باختصار .. لما بعمل Update للمشروع بلاقي ان ال actual manhours بتقل !!
> ...


ابعت الملف يا محمود لو سمحت


----------



## محمودعسل (11 مايو 2013)

طيب هبعتهولك على الميل .. 
معلش تاعبك معايا على طووول


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

اكيد


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## nazalf (16 يونيو 2013)

mrbah قال:


> جزالك الله خير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لدي سؤال : 
هل يجوز عمل نسخة من الجدول الزمني لنفس المشروع ( P6 ) وأن يتم التعديل على النسخة الأخرى ( التعديل على تكاليف الفعاليات Budgeted cost , والتعديل على هيكلية المشروع WBS) مع الحفاض على النسخة الأولى دون تغيير وأن يتم فتح كلا النسختين للمعالجة على كلأ منهما دون أن يتأثر أحدهما بالأخر 
(على يل المثال لدي مشروع أعرض فية تكاليف المشروع حسب المناقصة والنسخة الاخرى لعرض و معالجة التكاليف الفعلية المتوقعة )


----------



## Elassal (26 يونيو 2013)

nazalf قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لدي سؤال :
> هل يجوز عمل نسخة من الجدول الزمني لنفس المشروع ( P6 ) وأن يتم التعديل على النسخة الأخرى ( التعديل على تكاليف الفعاليات Budgeted cost , والتعديل على هيكلية المشروع WBS) مع الحفاض على النسخة الأولى دون تغيير وأن يتم فتح كلا النسختين للمعالجة على كلأ منهما دون أن يتأثر أحدهما بالأخر
> (على يل المثال لدي مشروع أعرض فية تكاليف المشروع حسب المناقصة والنسخة الاخرى لعرض و معالجة التكاليف الفعلية المتوقعة )



سوف يتم فتح النسختين معا و لكن لن تستطيع فتحهم في شاشتين منفصلتين و لكن سيبدون كمشروع واحد و سيكون هناك صعوبة في التعديل و العرض


----------



## shery500 (3 يوليو 2013)

انا الآن عملت مشروع على البريمافيرا ولكنى اريد نسخ المشروع على ورق a3 ولكنى عند القيام بنسجه يظهر على الورق الانطشة بدون رسم الجدول الزمنى 
ارجو الافاده وشكرا


----------



## تقاسيم (12 يوليو 2013)

موفق باذن الله


----------



## hokaloka (13 يوليو 2013)

لو سمحت حبيت اعرف نا حاليا عندي النشاط x يليلة النشاط z تاريخ النهاية للنشاط الاول هو نفس تاريخ البداية للنشاط التاني ازاي ولازم يكون بعد النشاط الاول بيوم ياتر ياية المشكلة


----------



## محمودعسل (16 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم كنت عاوز اعرف حل مشكلة قابلتنى

عملت export لمشروع وبعدين عملتله import على كمبيوتر تانى 
المشكلة انى لقيت الـ resources المتحملة اتغيرت
ايه السبب !!؟

أرجوا الافادة للأهمية


----------



## محمودعسل (16 يوليو 2013)

@ sher500
 من الأفضل انك تطبعي ملف البريمافيرا بصيغة PDF الأول وبعدين تطبيعى الملف ده هيتطبع عادي ممكن تستخدمي برنامج dopdf
وسواء هتطبعي على A3 أو A4 خلي ال settings بتاعة الطباعة ف البريمافيرا مظبوطة على A3 عشان تديكي quality كويسة ف الطباعة


@hokaloka
ادخل على edit / user preferences وخلى التاريخ يظهر معاه الوقت وخلى الوقت بالساعات والدقايق
المشكلة ف الوقت .. مثلا نشاط X بيخلص يوم 12-1-2013 الساعة 1 pm والبرنامج بيبقى عارف على حسب التقويم ان اليوم بيخلص الساعة 5 pm 
فبيبدأ النشاط اللى بعده الساعة 1 pm ف نفس اليوم .. راجع ال calendar والوقت


----------



## Mohamed Taha (28 يوليو 2013)

السادة الزملاء،
عند مراجعة برنامج زمنى تم ارساله لى لاحد المشاريع بعد تحديثه ، وجدت انه هناك فترة زمنية كبيرة 3 شهور ظهرت بين اخر نشاط تم الانتهاء منه 100% "ليكن اسمه A" والنشاط التالى له "B" الذى لم يبداء مع العلم بان الـ data date قبل بداية النشاط "B" بحوالى شهر. 
وقمت بمراجعة الـ Calender والـ Milestones ولم اجد سبب اى محددات غير علاقة FS بين النشاطين B & A فقط.
وعند الغاء هذه العلاقة يبداء النشاط B عند تاريخ الـ data date وهذا المنطقى.
وسؤالى هو هل يوجد تفسير لدي احد الزملاء لوجود الجاب؟؟!


----------



## هلبوز (1 أغسطس 2013)

shery500 قال:


> انا الآن عملت مشروع على البريمافيرا ولكنى اريد نسخ المشروع على ورق a3 ولكنى عند القيام بنسجه يظهر على الورق الانطشة بدون رسم الجدول الزمنى
> ارجو الافاده وشكرا



راجع خيارات الطباعة


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (4 أغسطس 2013)

سؤال للمهندس العسال كيف يمكن ادخال الموارد الخاصة بالعمال الذين يشتغلون بالرواتب الشهرية مثل المشرفين وموظفى الامن والمهندسين مثلا بمعنى كيف يمكن تحميل رواتب كل هؤلاء على موارد المشروع وشكرا لكم


----------



## anwerbasha (4 أغسطس 2013)

Elassal قال:


> طبعا جزي الله المهندس محمد الجنزوري خير الجزاء علي مجهوده المتواصل و لكن هذا الحل هو حل للlayout و ليس لمشكلة الساعات نفسها و ده ممكن يسبب wrong total float في بعض الاحيان . و عموما طالما الموضوع ماشي الحال معاك يبقي خلاص



هذه المشكلة تعرضت لها و لم اجد لها حل و قد تناقشت مع زميلنا الفاضل العسال لايجاد الحل . و لي سوال ز عند البدء بتحديث البرنامج الزمني اجد النشاط اوتاماتيك يفترض ان بداية النشاط 12:00 AM مع العلم ان ال calander سليم و يبداء من 8 صباحا حتي 4 مساء


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (14 أغسطس 2013)

أنا جديد فى إستعمال البريمافيرا و كان عندى سؤال هل من الممكن عمل توزيع للكميات على مدة المشروع لكل بند فى البرنامج لتظهر فى spreadsheet ولا البرنامج يوزع التكلفه فقط


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (26 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Elassal (28 أغسطس 2013)

Mohamed Taha قال:


> السادة الزملاء،
> عند مراجعة برنامج زمنى تم ارساله لى لاحد المشاريع بعد تحديثه ، وجدت انه هناك فترة زمنية كبيرة 3 شهور ظهرت بين اخر نشاط تم الانتهاء منه 100% "ليكن اسمه A" والنشاط التالى له "B" الذى لم يبداء مع العلم بان الـ data date قبل بداية النشاط "B" بحوالى شهر.
> وقمت بمراجعة الـ Calender والـ Milestones ولم اجد سبب اى محددات غير علاقة FS بين النشاطين B & A فقط.
> وعند الغاء هذه العلاقة يبداء النشاط B عند تاريخ الـ data date وهذا المنطقى.
> وسؤالى هو هل يوجد تفسير لدي احد الزملاء لوجود الجاب؟؟!



برجاء إرسال الملف الي الايميل الموجود في اول صفحة من المشاركة


----------



## Elassal (28 أغسطس 2013)

م. تامر الشامى قال:


> سؤال للمهندس العسال كيف يمكن ادخال الموارد الخاصة بالعمال الذين يشتغلون بالرواتب الشهرية مثل المشرفين وموظفى الامن والمهندسين مثلا بمعنى كيف يمكن تحميل رواتب كل هؤلاء على موارد المشروع وشكرا لكم



يجب حساب الساعة بكام حتي تستطيع تحميلها علي الملف . و طبعا ده سهل .
السؤال اللي ممكن يجي في بالك بس الراجل ده ممكن يتعب او مش عارف يعمل ايه ؟ الرد ان الوظائف الدارية لما بيغيب يوم و لا أثنين محدش بيجيب بدالهم و بالتالي تكلفتهم واقعة عليك


----------



## teefaah (3 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف اقوم بعمل برنامج زمنى باللغه العربيه على برنامج البريمافيرا ,,, اكتب اسماء البنود بالعربى وحتى الموارد وكل شئ ؟؟؟


----------



## myada1 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
رابط للمشاركات من صفحة 1 حتى صفحة 137
http://www.gulfup.com/?xHpkES
جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## Elassal (9 سبتمبر 2013)

myada1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط للمشاركات من صفحة 1 حتى صفحة 137
> http://www.gulfup.com/?xHpkES
> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


مجهود رائع . جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرالسلط (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم .........انا مهندس مدني واعمل على p6 منذ فترة ليست طويلة .......عندي مشكلة ....حصلنا على توقف عمل لمدة 10 ايام ولا اعرف كيفية اضافتها للبرنامج عن طريق التقويم (calendars) او اي طريقة اخرى ........ارجو مساعدتي بالسرعة الممكنة ........مع جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء


----------



## mostafa sharf (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي استفسارين 
1-كيف اقوم بحفظ مشروع تم تخطيطه كبرنامج زمني وتكاليف بالبريمافيرا على فلاشة 
2-كيف اقوم بعمل نسخة او حفظ للمشروع بتاعي بعيدا"عن c driveحتى لايضيع مشروعى عند سقوط نسخة الويندوز
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Elassal (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عمرالسلط قال:


> السلام عليكم .........انا مهندس مدني واعمل على p6 منذ فترة ليست طويلة .......عندي مشكلة ....حصلنا على توقف عمل لمدة 10 ايام ولا اعرف كيفية اضافتها للبرنامج عن طريق التقويم (calendars) او اي طريقة اخرى ........ارجو مساعدتي بالسرعة الممكنة ........مع جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء



يمكن الدخول علي calendars و تحديدها كnon working day أو الدخول علي الانشطة المتوقفة و تحديد suspend من نافذة status و هذا اوقع تعاقديا .


----------



## Elassal (28 سبتمبر 2013)

mostafa sharf قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي استفسارين
> 1-كيف اقوم بحفظ مشروع تم تخطيطه كبرنامج زمني وتكاليف بالبريمافيرا على فلاشة
> 2-كيف اقوم بعمل نسخة او حفظ للمشروع بتاعي بعيدا"عن c driveحتى لايضيع مشروعى عند سقوط نسخة الويندوز
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



الاثنان عن طريق عمل export كل فترة زمنية محددة . انا باعملها كل ما افتح البرنامج و اعمل تعديل في اخر اليوم باحفظ منه نسخة أو بعمل نسخة من الdatabase و لكن ده لازم تكون عارف oracle or SQL


----------



## عمرالسلط (28 سبتمبر 2013)

Elassal قال:


> يمكن الدخول علي calendars و تحديدها كnon working day أو الدخول علي الانشطة المتوقفة و تحديد suspend من نافذة status و هذا اوقع تعاقديا .



اتبعت نفس الخطوات في calendars لكن المدة الكلية للمشروع نقصت عشر ايام وتاريخ انتهاء المشروع بقى ثابت ....؟ ما العمل


----------



## haytham baraka (28 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 

كنت عاوز اعمل تقرير يوضح الموار اللي بيحتاجها المشروع بشكل شهر 
و استخدمت احد التقارير الموجودة بالبرنامج مع بعض التعديلات فيه بعمل التقرير بواسطة تقرير بالبريمافيرا اسمه RC-02 Resource Control - Summary by Resource ( و بستخدم فلتر لتحديد الشهر و المشروع المطلوب ) و لكن المشكلة الوحيدة ان في بعض الانشطة بتبدء في شهر و تنتهي في شهر اخر و هنا بيظهر في التقرير الموارد كلها اما في شهر بداية النشاط او في شهر نهاية النشاط (حسب الفلتر اللي عامله ) و طبعا دا مش دقيق ..السؤال ازاي اجعل البرنامج ياخد نسبة من الموارد يظهرها في شهر بداية النشاط و نسبة اخري في باقي الشهر اللي مازال النشاط مستمر فيها ( طبعا النسب دي هتكون بناء علي مدة تفيذ النشاط في كل شهر الي مدة تفيذه الكلية )
ارجو الافادة


----------



## haytham baraka (29 سبتمبر 2013)

بشمهندس احمد 
انا عملت الريبورت بالشكل دا 
حضرتك شايف كدا التقرير كويس و لا فيه افضل ؟


----------



## Elassal (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عمرالسلط قال:


> اتبعت نفس الخطوات في calendars لكن المدة الكلية للمشروع نقصت عشر ايام وتاريخ انتهاء المشروع بقى ثابت ....؟ ما العمل



ابعت الملف علي ايميلي الموجود في أول صفحة من المشاركة


----------



## mostafa sharf (4 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا"مهندسنا الكبير
[h=4]* Elassal*[/h] ادام الله عليك نعمة الصحة والعافية


----------



## mostafa sharf (4 أكتوبر 2013)

باشمهندس *Elassal* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لوسمحت انا بحثت عن شرح يوضح الlead ,lag للربط بين الانشطة fs,ss,sf,ffفلم اجد ضالتي انا عارف انها ممكن تكون بسيطة لكنها في الواقع بتلخبطني كتير 
فرجاء اريد من حضرتك شرح مبسط لها بحيث افهمه وامشى عليه في ربط العلاقات 
وشكرا"


----------



## mostafa sharf (4 أكتوبر 2013)

باشمهندس *Elassal* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لوسمحت انا بحثت عن شرح يوضح الlead ,lag للربط بين الانشطة fs,ss,sf,ffفلم اجد ضالتي انا عارف انها ممكن تكون بسيطة لكنها في الواقع بتلخبطني كتير 
فرجاء اريد من حضرتك شرح مبسط لها بحيث افهمه وامشى عليه في ربط العلاقات 
وشكرا" 

سؤالي تحديدا"اللي عايز افهمه لوعندي نشاطين الاول Aوالثاني B فماذا تعني هذة العلاقات بينهم حيث ان الLEAD متقدم وتأخذ اشارة سالبة بينما الlagمتاخر وتاخذ اشارة موجبة كما تعلمون .
يعني بأختصاراريد تفسير هذة العلاقات FS=-3,FS=+3,SS=+3,SS=-3,FF=-3,FF=+3,SF=-3,SF=+3


----------



## Elassal (5 أكتوبر 2013)

haytham baraka قال:


> بشمهندس احمد
> انا عملت الريبورت بالشكل دا
> حضرتك شايف كدا التقرير كويس و لا فيه افضل ؟


معقول و ان كان ممكن ناخذ الداتا و نعملها علي الاكسيل بشكل أفضل


----------



## محمد حسن الدلاش (7 أكتوبر 2013)

إستفسارين - جزاكم الله خيرا
1 - ما هي ال resource lag والتى تستخدم لتقسيم نشاط متقطع علي اكثر من مرحلة ؟ وكيفية تطبيقة ؟



2 - ما معنى ان يكون lag duration must not exceed 50% of the related activity duration ( predecessor / successor )
ارجو الافادة


----------



## haytham baraka (8 أكتوبر 2013)

Elassal قال:


> معقول و ان كان ممكن ناخذ الداتا و نعملها علي الاكسيل بشكل أفضل


شكرا يا بشمهندس احمد


----------



## Elassal (8 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد حسن الدلاش قال:


> إستفسارين - جزاكم الله خيرا
> 1 - ما هي ال resource lag والتى تستخدم لتقسيم نشاط متقطع علي اكثر من مرحلة ؟ وكيفية تطبيقة ؟
> 
> 
> ...



1- resource lag هو مدة توضح ان المورد لن يكون متوفرا من بداية النشاط فمثلا عندك نشاط خرسانة و تعبر به عن الشدة و الحديد و الصب فاذا اردت تحميل النوارد الخاصة بالثلاث اعمال علي هذا النشاط فان الحداد لن يأتي من اول يوم فتستطيع ان تحمله و تعطي له resource lag
2- معناه ان lag لا يتعدي نصف مدة النشاط الذي يربطه به بمعنب ان لا يكون هناك نشاط مدته 10 ايام و نضع سبعة ايام lag


----------



## Elassal (8 أكتوبر 2013)

mostafa sharf قال:


> باشمهندس *Elassal* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لوسمحت انا بحثت عن شرح يوضح الlead ,lag للربط بين الانشطة fs,ss,sf,ffفلم اجد ضالتي انا عارف انها ممكن تكون بسيطة لكنها في الواقع بتلخبطني كتير
> فرجاء اريد من حضرتك شرح مبسط لها بحيث افهمه وامشى عليه في ربط العلاقات
> وشكرا"



lead هي الربط بالسالب و بالنسبة لي هي خطأ في عالم التخطيط فلا تستخدمها . فما معني ان النشاط يبدأ قبل نهاية السابق له ب -10 
هنا ام ان يكون هناك مستويين مختلفين من التخطيط او انك تحاول الذهاب الي تاريخ معين و ليس مبني علي حسابات و منطق


----------



## mostafa sharf (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا" ياهندسة,حفظك الله


----------



## بحر الرجال (3 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الحبيب سؤال عن Duration % complete
لو كان عندك مشروع نفذت في اليوم الاول منه 10% ومن ثم لم تنجح في اليوم الثاني في تحقيق اي تقدم في اي نشاط واردت عمل تحديث 
مثلا ستأتي وتعمل اف 9 وتغير الي اليوم الثاني للمشروع وتعمل تحديث. ستجد ان نسبة الانجاز في Duration % complete زادت ! وكذلك اذا ذهبت لليوم الثالث ولم تنجح في انجاز شئ ومن ثم حدثت من اف 9 وغيرت التاريخ..كذلك ستزداد نسبة الانجاز رغم انه لا يوجد انجاز !؟

تقنيا اعرف ان السبب نتيجة لزيادة ايام المشروع المفترضة لان

Duration % complete= 
(OD-RD)/OD
السؤال: هل من الخطأ الاعتماد على هذه النسبة في الانجاز؟ وما هي افضل طريقة لذلك ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (13 نوفمبر 2013)

لا تزيد الduration % بهذا الشكل الا لو مختار duration type غير fixed duration and units و هذا الاختيار له شروط كثيرة اعتقد انها غير متوفرة في اي مشروع عادي . و تكون هنا لا قيمة لها . و لذلك انصح بأستخدام fixed duration and units و في هذه الحالة يكون تغييرها يدوي .
هناك حالة اخري و هي ان تكون مفعل update actuals للموارد و هذا ايضا غير صحيح . في حالة لم تحل المشكلة ارجو ارسال الملف علي الايميل المكتوب في اول صفحة من المشاركة .


----------



## anwerbasha (31 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم:
لدي مشروع مكون من عدة مباني 
قام المالك بعمل وقف (hold) لبعض المباني لفترة من الوقت .
كيف نبين ذلك في الجدول الزمني . لان هذه المباني تعطي تاخير متزايد مع الوقت . و هو غير حقيقي لان العمل متوقف فيها.
 الخلاصة اريد ان يظهر التاخير فقط من المباني التي بها عمل فقط .


----------



## Elassal (4 يناير 2014)

anwerbasha قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> لدي مشروع مكون من عدة مباني
> قام المالك بعمل وقف (hold) لبعض المباني لفترة من الوقت .
> كيف نبين ذلك في الجدول الزمني . لان هذه المباني تعطي تاخير متزايد مع الوقت . و هو غير حقيقي لان العمل متوقف فيها.
> الخلاصة اريد ان يظهر التاخير فقط من المباني التي بها عمل فقط .



if there are links between the suspended buildings and the progressed buildingd , you have to make a revised schedule starting from the update prior to the suspension date


----------



## anwerbasha (4 يناير 2014)

the only link between suspended buildings and the progressed buildings is Testing and commissioning.
and i can't make revised schedule till i get instruction to continues the hold building
i need to split the delay coming from the hold project and delay coming form the progressed building​


----------



## Elassal (8 يناير 2014)

anwerbasha قال:


> the only link between suspended buildings and the progressed buildings is Testing and commissioning.
> and i can't make revised schedule till i get instruction to continues the hold building
> i need to split the delay coming from the hold project and delay coming form the progressed building​



since there is no link except testing & Commissioning , there is no problem , just put activity code with two value to the predeccesssors of the testing and commissioning , one for the suspended portion and second for the other


----------



## عمرالسلط (13 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ...اعمل في مشروع والمشروع فيه بعض الاجزاء متوقفة (بعض الاجزاء تعمل بشكل طبيعي)منذ 10 اشهر وتم تسليمنا الارض الان .....كيف يمكن ان ابين مقدار التوقف في البريمفيرا .....ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## Elassal (14 يناير 2014)

عمرالسلط قال:


> السلام عليكم ...اعمل في مشروع والمشروع فيه بعض الاجزاء متوقفة (بعض الاجزاء تعمل بشكل طبيعي)منذ 10 اشهر وتم تسليمنا الارض الان .....كيف يمكن ان ابين مقدار التوقف في البريمفيرا .....ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


برجاء مزيد من التفاصيل و ارسال الملف . ممكن تبعت الحاجات دي علي الايميل الخاص الموجود في اول صفحة من المشاركة


----------



## عمرالسلط (15 يناير 2014)

Elassal الاخ الاستاذ تم ارسال الملف على الايميل ....شكرا لك


----------



## heb.ali (20 يناير 2014)

مشكلة الـ |total float السالب تأتى ان هناك Baseline مختفى داخل البريمافيرا يحتفظ بأخر RUN تم عملها و لحل هذه المشكله اظهر عمود PLANNED START و Planned Finish و اجعلها فاضية blank سوف تختفى معك هذه المشكلة


----------



## Elassal (22 يناير 2014)

heb.ali قال:


> مشكلة الـ |total float السالب تأتى ان هناك Baseline مختفى داخل البريمافيرا يحتفظ بأخر RUN تم عملها و لحل هذه المشكله اظهر عمود PLANNED START و Planned Finish و اجعلها فاضية blank سوف تختفى معك هذه المشكلة


أولا مشكور علي ردك و لكن انا مش عارف انت بترد علي اي سؤال ز أرجو التوضيح . 
ثانيا : أعتقد أن الtotal float ليس له اي علاقة بأي مقارانات تتم مع اي baseline حيث انه للمشروع بوضعه الحالي . لو لحضرتك أي إضافة أرجو التكرم بها لنتعلمها .


----------



## المأمون (3 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم كنت اعمل على p3 وحاليا تم تحويل العمل على p6 وقد استفدت كثيرا من الملفات المرفقة في المنتدى للعمل على هذه الاصدارة ولدي بعض الاسئلة:
1/في p3 كنت اقوم بحفظ update للبرنامج على files لكل فترة زمنية كيف اقوم بهذا في p6 
2/عندي مشكلة في النسبة المئوية للنشاط ماهو الانسب للتعامل به
3/قمت باعتماد مشروع كbaseline لمشروع اخر فقام البرنامج بسحب المشروع من project list فهل من طريقة لارجاعه مرة اخرى
4/قمت بعمل update للمشروع المذكور في 3 لمقارنة التأخير مع ال baseline project ولكن عند اجراء التعديل هنالك بعض الانشطة اصبح نسبتها المئوية 100% وذلك من دون اجراء تعديل لتواريخ البداية والنهاية ؟؟؟؟كيف الحل؟؟؟؟


----------



## Elassal (10 فبراير 2014)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم كنت اعمل على p3 وحاليا تم تحويل العمل على p6 وقد استفدت كثيرا من الملفات المرفقة في المنتدى للعمل على هذه الاصدارة ولدي بعض الاسئلة:
> 1/في p3 كنت اقوم بحفظ update للبرنامج على files لكل فترة زمنية كيف اقوم بهذا في p6
> 2/عندي مشكلة في النسبة المئوية للنشاط ماهو الانسب للتعامل به
> 3/قمت باعتماد مشروع كbaseline لمشروع اخر فقام البرنامج بسحب المشروع من project list فهل من طريقة لارجاعه مرة اخرى
> 4/قمت بعمل update للمشروع المذكور في 3 لمقارنة التأخير مع ال baseline project ولكن عند اجراء التعديل هنالك بعض الانشطة اصبح نسبتها المئوية 100% وذلك من دون اجراء تعديل لتواريخ البداية والنهاية ؟؟؟؟كيف الحل؟؟؟؟



1- Export each update
2- Duration percent complete . But you have to calculate it based on the physical progress on site . if you have activity 10 days with quantities 100 m3 if you have 30 m3 so 30% . this to built the forecast based on the baseline productivities 
3- at the assign there is a restore option 
4- لا أفهم سؤالك برجاء أرسال الملف علي الايميل في اول صفحة من المشاركة


----------



## المأمون (11 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم اخ العسال وشكرا على الرد 

اعتذر عن كثرة الاسئلة


----------



## المأمون (11 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم اخ العسال وشكرا على الرد 
1-بالنسبة للexport file اذا رغبت بفتحها مرة اخرى يسأل البرنامج ان يضعها وهل تعامل كبرنامج جديد ام يعدل على البرنامج الموجود؟؟؟ وهل يؤثر وضعها في نسبة الانجاز للEPS ؟؟؟؟وهل تحسب نسبة الانجاز كمتوسط لنسبة انجاز المشاريع ام تعتمد على التكلفة

2-هل اعتبر كل تعديل هو baseline للتعديل في الفترة الزمنية القادمة ام من الافضل التعامل مع البرنامج الأساسي كbaseline
3- بالنسبة الى النسبة التى تتعدل الى 100% فهي نسبة shedule % ولكن المشكلة التي تواجهني حاليا هي ان النسبة الكلية للانجاز للمشروع تحسب ب صفر مع العلم بوجود نسب داخل الانشطة
بحث فوجدت ان النسبة تحسب على اساس التكلفة وليس المدة الزمنية وانا اعمل على برنامج معد مسبقا تم تحميل resource بوحدات دون تكاليف فما هو الحل؟؟؟
4- عندي مشروع في المرحلة النهائية يعمل به اربع مقاولين وتعرض للتأخير في الزمن ومطلوب احسب ثقل كل مقاول في التأخير فماهي انسب الطرق لذلك
اعتذر عن كثرة الاسئلة


----------



## Elassal (18 فبراير 2014)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ العسال وشكرا على الرد
> 1-بالنسبة للexport file اذا رغبت بفتحها مرة اخرى يسأل البرنامج ان يضعها وهل تعامل كبرنامج جديد ام يعدل على البرنامج الموجود؟؟؟ وهل يؤثر وضعها في نسبة الانجاز للEPS ؟؟؟؟وهل تحسب نسبة الانجاز كمتوسط لنسبة انجاز المشاريع ام تعتمد على التكلفة
> 
> 2-هل اعتبر كل تعديل هو baseline للتعديل في الفترة الزمنية القادمة ام من الافضل التعامل مع البرنامج الأساسي كbaseline
> ...



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
1- لماذا تريد ادخالها مرة أخري علي الداتا باز ؟ النسخة الموجودة بالفعل تفي الا إذا كنت شخص شكاك مثلي فعليك إلغاء النسخة القديمة و إدخال نسخة كل مرة تحب ان تعمل علي هذا التحديث
2- أولا لا يمكن التعديل علي البرنامج من تلقاء نفسك غير التحديث الطبيعي بأضافة حالة الانشطة التي تم إنجازها و لذلك تظل تعمل علي الbaseline حتي يتم عمل revised or recovery
3- لا تعتمد علي البريمافيرا في حساب نسبة الانجاز لانه لا تتوفر المشاريع المحملة بالمعلومات التي تحتاجها البريمافيرا لتكون تلك الحسابات دقيقة . و لكن تكون المشاريع محملة أما بمورد موحد مثل manhours او cost أو weight factor بمعني أخر هناك progress measurement system و إذا لم تكم محملة يجب تحميلها .
4- أرسل الملف و نتحدث لازم أشوف الشغل و المخاطبات .


----------



## المأمون (26 فبراير 2014)

Elassal قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 1- لماذا تريد ادخالها مرة أخري علي الداتا باز ؟ النسخة الموجودة بالفعل تفي الا إذا كنت شخص شكاك مثلي فعليك إلغاء النسخة القديمة و إدخال نسخة كل مرة تحب ان تعمل علي هذا التحديث
> 2- أولا لا يمكن التعديل علي البرنامج من تلقاء نفسك غير التحديث الطبيعي بأضافة حالة الانشطة التي تم إنجازها و لذلك تظل تعمل علي الbaseline حتي يتم عمل revised or recovery
> 3- لا تعتمد علي البريمافيرا في حساب نسبة الانجاز لانه لا تتوفر المشاريع المحملة بالمعلومات التي تحتاجها البريمافيرا لتكون تلك الحسابات دقيقة . و لكن تكون المشاريع محملة أما بمورد موحد مثل manhours او cost أو weight factor بمعني أخر هناك progress measurement system و إذا لم تكم محملة يجب تحميلها .
> 4- أرسل الملف و نتحدث لازم أشوف الشغل و المخاطبات .



السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للنقطة رقم 3 فكل المشاريع التي اعمل عليها لايتم تحميل موارد عليها فقمت بوضع مورد manpower بتكلفة 1$ ومعدل توريد وحدة في اليوم ولكن في بعض الانشطة يتم تغير تاريخ البداية عن قبل تحميل المورد عليه حيث يتأخر تاريخ البداية عن الموضوع اساسا ويرجع عند ازالة المورد. فهل يمكن ان تدلني على طريقة افضل واكثر صحة من التي اتبعها؟؟؟؟
للاسف لااستطيع ان ارسل الملف وذلك لان نظام الشركة يمنع استعمال النت او حتى تحميل الملفات على اي ذاكرة خارجية. المشروع الذي اود عمل دراسة التأخير عليه في مرحلة التسليم النهائي وهو يقوم على ثلاثة مقاولين مقاول الكتروميكانيا وتشطيب واعمال خرسانة الذي اود فعله هو مقارنة البرنامج الزمني المنفذ مع الbaseline ولكن كيف اوزع المسئولية بين المقاولين ؟؟؟؟
الشركة التي اعمل بها تعمل في المجال الاستشاري وانا عملت كمقاول طوال عملي في التخطيط . ماهي النقاط الاساسية التي يجب ان اهتم بها واسس العمل كplanner consultant


----------



## Elassal (27 فبراير 2014)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة للنقطة رقم 3 فكل المشاريع التي اعمل عليها لايتم تحميل موارد عليها فقمت بوضع مورد manpower بتكلفة 1$ ومعدل توريد وحدة في اليوم ولكن في بعض الانشطة يتم تغير تاريخ البداية عن قبل تحميل المورد عليه حيث يتأخر تاريخ البداية عن الموضوع اساسا ويرجع عند ازالة المورد. فهل يمكن ان تدلني على طريقة افضل واكثر صحة من التي اتبعها؟؟؟؟
> للاسف لااستطيع ان ارسل الملف وذلك لان نظام الشركة يمنع استعمال النت او حتى تحميل الملفات على اي ذاكرة خارجية. المشروع الذي اود عمل دراسة التأخير عليه في مرحلة التسليم النهائي وهو يقوم على ثلاثة مقاولين مقاول الكتروميكانيا وتشطيب واعمال خرسانة الذي اود فعله هو مقارنة البرنامج الزمني المنفذ مع الbaseline ولكن كيف اوزع المسئولية بين المقاولين ؟؟؟؟
> الشركة التي اعمل بها تعمل في المجال الاستشاري وانا عملت كمقاول طوال عملي في التخطيط . ماهي النقاط الاساسية التي يجب ان اهتم بها واسس العمل كplanner consultant



ليس من المفروض ان يؤثر تحميل الموارد علي التواريخ الا لو كنت مستخدم resource calendar غير 7 ايام في الاسبوع .

عذرا أخي المأمون لا استطيع ان أساعد في مجال التاخير بالكلام وبس لازم أفهم الموضوع عشان أقدر أساعد .


----------



## المأمون (14 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم اواجه مشكلة في اختلاف original duration علي مستوي الانشطة وwbs summary ويكون موحد فقط في حالة ان التقويم للمشروع 6 ايام مع العلم ان عدد الساعة في admin pref. and user pref. هي نفسها فما هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمرالسلط (23 مارس 2014)

الاخ الاستاذ احمد العسل المحترم .....بالامس بعثت لك ايميل بخصوص موضوع اضافة المدة الاضافية للمشروع وانتضر من حضرتكم الرد ...مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أبريل 2014)

أعتقد بأنك ستهتم وتستمتع بقراءة هذه الصفحة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=430876&referrerid=318626


من...
nasserbalkhi


----------



## nasserbalkhi (14 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## ibrahem nenga (18 أبريل 2014)

ممتاز هذا الطرح


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 أبريل 2014)

يرجى مشاهدة محاضرة في التحكم بالمشروع 
Project control plan 
من واقع الخبرة في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

محاضرة جديدة و هي مهمة جدا في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية و هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElZpvM8uUww


----------



## عمرالسلط (1 يونيو 2014)

هل يمكن تغيير Baseline للمشروع بعدا اعطاء مدة اضافية للمشروع؟


----------



## TheExpert (25 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أحمد على مجهوداتك الضخمة على مدار أكثر 5 سنوات فى هذا الموضوع
لاأعرف لماذا خرج الموضوع فى النهاية عن مساره كما تباعدت تماما تواريخ المشاركات
اضطررت لفتح جميع صفحات الموضوع 141 صفحة للوقوف على مكان الإسطوانة أو الكتاب ولم أجد لذلك أثرا فهل من مجيب


----------



## Elassal (14 أغسطس 2014)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم اواجه مشكلة في اختلاف original duration علي مستوي الانشطة وwbs summary ويكون موحد فقط في حالة ان التقويم للمشروع 6 ايام مع العلم ان عدد الساعة في admin pref. and user pref. هي نفسها فما هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟


المشكلة دي ملهاش حل و دي مشكلة عرض فقط


----------



## Elassal (14 أغسطس 2014)

عمرالسلط قال:


> الاخ الاستاذ احمد العسل المحترم .....بالامس بعثت لك ايميل بخصوص موضوع اضافة المدة الاضافية للمشروع وانتضر من حضرتكم الرد ...مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان



عذرا كنت مشغول جدا في الفترة الاخيرة ممكن ترسل الموضوع مرة أخري


----------



## Elassal (14 أغسطس 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أحمد على مجهوداتك الضخمة على مدار أكثر 5 سنوات فى هذا الموضوع
> لاأعرف لماذا خرج الموضوع فى النهاية عن مساره كما تباعدت تماما تواريخ المشاركات
> اضطررت لفتح جميع صفحات الموضوع 141 صفحة للوقوف على مكان الإسطوانة أو الكتاب ولم أجد لذلك أثرا فهل من مجيب


عزيزي عذرا و لكن ظروف الحياة الهتنا و فضلنا الاجابة علي الاستفسارات عن عدم أنتاج شئ .


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (2 أكتوبر 2014)

عمرالسلط قال:


> هل يمكن تغيير Baseline للمشروع بعدا اعطاء مدة اضافية للمشروع؟



نعم يمكن ذلك


----------



## Elassal (11 أكتوبر 2014)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> نعم يمكن ذلك



لا لا يمكن عمل هذا طالما المشروع بدأ . و لكن يتم عمل revised schedule


----------



## Elassal (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مهندس عمر . أنا أسف موصليش ايميل . و كاجابة بسيطة 
لا لا يمكن إضافة مدة جديدة للمشروع طالما المشروع بدأ . و لكن يتم عمل revised schedule


----------



## anwerbasha (12 أكتوبر 2014)

عند عمل Revised schedule في منتصف المشروع . و استعملت last updat في عمل ال revised schedule
بعد الانتهاء , و لم اضع اي base line لان ال revised سيكون ال new base line 
المشكلة اجد ال schedule percent complete - BL start مختلف عن performance percent complete- start
لماذا ؟؟؟ المفترض يكون متماثل لانه لا يوجد assign baseline
شاهد الصورة في المرفق


----------



## Elassal (21 أكتوبر 2014)

anwerbasha قال:


> عند عمل Revised schedule في منتصف المشروع . و استعملت last updat في عمل ال revised schedule
> بعد الانتهاء , و لم اضع اي base line لان ال revised سيكون ال new base line
> المشكلة اجد ال schedule percent complete - BL start مختلف عن performance percent complete- start
> لماذا ؟؟؟ المفترض يكون متماثل لانه لا يوجد assign baseline
> ...


البرنامج بالنسبة لاي مشروع عليه actuals بيسترجع أخر حاجة موجودة علي البرنامج بالنسبة للتواريخ . و عشان كده أنا بفضل اني أخذ نسخة من البرنامج و اعمله baseline قبل اي تحرك .
و بالنسبة لموضوع perfomance percent complete اعتقد انها لا تكون فعالة الا لو كنت محمل resource in & out و لذلك لا تعتمد عليها الا في هذه الحالة .


----------



## anwerbasha (21 أكتوبر 2014)

بالنسبة للنقطة الاولي ( لاي مشروع عليه actual بيسترجع أخر حاجة موجودة علي البرنامج بالنسبة للتواريخ) تفتكر ملهاش اي حل ؟؟ لاني مينفعش اشتغل علي اول baseline 
و بالنسبة لل performance percent complete متحمل cost on resource as selling price​


----------



## Elassal (25 أكتوبر 2014)

anwerbasha قال:


> بالنسبة للنقطة الاولي ( لاي مشروع عليه actual بيسترجع أخر حاجة موجودة علي البرنامج بالنسبة للتواريخ) تفتكر ملهاش اي حل ؟؟ لاني مينفعش اشتغل علي اول baseline
> و بالنسبة لل performance percent complete متحمل cost on resource as selling price​



بالنسبة للنقطة الاولي : أنا مقلتش تشتغل علي الbaseline و لكن لا تظهر الbaseline dates و انت شغال علي الrevised لان ملهاش معني . و بعد ما تتمه تاخذ منه نسخة و يصبح هو الbaseline لل updates الجديدة .
بالنسبة لنقطة الثانية performace percent complete ملهاش معني و الشئ السهل في التعامل هو نسبة الانجاز ضد المخطط


----------



## anwerbasha (25 أكتوبر 2014)

Elassal قال:


> بالنسبة للنقطة الاولي : أنا مقلتش تشتغل علي الbaseline و لكن لا تظهر الbaseline dates و انت شغال علي الrevised لان ملهاش معني . و بعد ما تتمه تاخذ منه نسخة و يصبح هو الbaseline لل updates الجديدة .
> بالنسبة لنقطة الثانية performace percent complete ملهاش معني و الشئ السهل في التعامل هو نسبة الانجاز ضد المخطط



المشكلة عند تقديم ال revised schedule للاعتماد المفروض يكون cum. planned equal cum. performance at data date revised في بداية التقديم و لكن كما قلت يظل متاثر بالبيانات القديمة.
اما بعد الاعتماد و العمل بة لا تكون مشكلة


----------



## Elassal (26 أكتوبر 2014)

anwerbasha قال:


> المشكلة عند تقديم ال revised schedule للاعتماد المفروض يكون cum. planned equal cum. performance at data date revised في بداية التقديم و لكن كما قلت يظل متاثر بالبيانات القديمة.
> اما بعد الاعتماد و العمل بة لا تكون مشكلة


لو انت بتقارن بالbaseline يبقي الكلام ده في حاجة غريبة . لان لو الcummulative planned يساوي cummulative revised يبقي ايه لازمة الrevised ممكن يكون يساوي اخر update من الbaseline .
اما لو أنت بتسلم ملف واحد revised يبقي مفيش داعي تظهر الأعمدة دي .


----------



## anwerbasha (26 أكتوبر 2014)

Elassal قال:


> لو انت بتقارن بالbaseline يبقي الكلام ده في حاجة غريبة . لان لو الcummulative planned يساوي cummulative revised يبقي ايه لازمة الrevised ممكن يكون يساوي اخر update من الbaseline .
> اما لو أنت بتسلم ملف واحد revised يبقي مفيش داعي تظهر الأعمدة دي .



معلش تعبتك معايا يا بشمهندس
اللي انا عملتة: عند 6 شهور تمديد- اخذت ال last update - اضفت ال 6 شهور . و عملت تعديل للانشطة التي تنتهي بعد النهاية لتنتهي مع نهاية العقد.
بعد ذلك بتبقي النسخة دي هي ال revised base line .


----------



## anwerbasha (26 أكتوبر 2014)

Elassal قال:


> لو انت بتقارن بالbaseline يبقي الكلام ده في حاجة غريبة . لان لو الcummulative planned يساوي cummulative revised يبقي ايه لازمة الrevised ممكن يكون يساوي اخر update من الbaseline .
> اما لو أنت بتسلم ملف واحد revised يبقي مفيش داعي تظهر الأعمدة دي .



معلش تعبتك معايا يا بشمهندس
اللي انا عملتة: عند 6 شهور تمديد- اخذت ال last update - اضفت ال 6 شهور . و عملت تعديل للانشطة التي تنتهي بعد النهاية لتنتهي مع نهاية العقد.
بعد ذلك بتبقي النسخة دي هي ال revised base line .
المشكلة بقي في ال schedule percent and performance percent 
بيكون في اختلاف حوالي 1 الي 2 %
شاهد المرفق


----------



## Elassal (26 أكتوبر 2014)

anwerbasha قال:


> معلش تعبتك معايا يا بشمهندس
> اللي انا عملتة: عند 6 شهور تمديد- اخذت ال last update - اضفت ال 6 شهور . و عملت تعديل للانشطة التي تنتهي بعد النهاية لتنتهي مع نهاية العقد.
> بعد ذلك بتبقي النسخة دي هي ال revised base line .
> المشكلة بقي في ال schedule percent and performance percent
> ...



ابعتلي الملف . في فكرة في دماغي خليني اجربها و بعدين اقولك .


----------



## TheExpert (29 أكتوبر 2014)

هل أضافت أوراكل أى شىء جديد للبريمافيرا منذ استحواذها عليها بمعنى من الإصدار 6.1 وحتى الإصدار 8.4 مع العلم أن السؤال يقتصر على الإضافات الفنية وليس الشكلية


----------



## Elassal (30 أكتوبر 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> هل أضافت أوراكل أى شىء جديد للبريمافيرا منذ استحواذها عليها بمعنى من الإصدار 6.1 وحتى الإصدار 8.4 مع العلم أن السؤال يقتصر على الإضافات الفنية وليس الشكلية


كناحية تقنية للتخطيط اعتقد لا و لكن من ناحية المعلومات المضافة للمشروع اضافت كثيرا . و هناك نقطة مهمة جدا يمكن ان تفيد لمن يطبق earned value system بشكل كامل حيث يمكن تحديث بيانات التكاليف من الاطراف نفسها او الادارات المختصة و ليس عن طريق مهندس التخطيط .


----------



## TheExpert (30 أكتوبر 2014)

Elassal قال:


> كناحية تقنية للتخطيط اعتقد لا و لكن من ناحية المعلومات المضافة للمشروع اضافت كثيرا . و هناك نقطة مهمة جدا يمكن ان تفيد لمن يطبق earned value system بشكل كامل حيث يمكن تحديث بيانات التكاليف من الاطراف نفسها او الادارات المختصة و ليس عن طريق مهندس التخطيط .



الأخ المهندس أحمد شكرا للرد السريع ولكن هل تقصد بتحديث البيانات استخدام
Timesheets
وهل تقصد بالمعلومات المضافة للمشروع المزيد من التقارير وطرق التحليل وشكل المخرجات


----------



## Elassal (2 نوفمبر 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> الأخ المهندس أحمد شكرا للرد السريع ولكن هل تقصد بتحديث البيانات استخدام
> Timesheets
> وهل تقصد بالمعلومات المضافة للمشروع المزيد من التقارير وطرق التحليل وشكل المخرجات


ليس الtime sheet فقط ولكن ايضا المشتريات و تكاليفها من جميع الاقسام في حالة اعطاء access لهم . 
اما بانسبة للمعلومات المضافة نعم هذا قصدي بالاضافة لامكانية ارفاق رسومات او اي مستندات خاصة بالنشاط او المشروع


----------



## TheExpert (3 نوفمبر 2014)

Elassal قال:


> ليس الtime sheet فقط ولكن ايضا المشتريات و تكاليفها من جميع الاقسام في حالة اعطاء access لهم .
> اما بانسبة للمعلومات المضافة نعم هذا قصدي بالاضافة لامكانية ارفاق رسومات او اي مستندات خاصة بالنشاط او المشروع


معذرة للإطالة ولكن حتى تكتمل الصورة هل فى الساحة العربية من الشركات من يطبق دخول البيانات على البريمافيرا من أقسام الشركة المختلفة وهل هناك من يستعمل ال Time Sheets


----------



## anwerbasha (5 نوفمبر 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> معذرة للإطالة ولكن حتى تكتمل الصورة هل فى الساحة العربية من الشركات من يطبق دخول البيانات على البريمافيرا من أقسام الشركة المختلفة وهل هناك من يستعمل ال Time Sheets



اعتقد ان هذا يتم في الشركات التي لديها ERP system


----------



## Elassal (8 نوفمبر 2014)

Elassal قال:


> ابعتلي الملف . في فكرة في دماغي خليني اجربها و بعدين اقولك .



فين الملف يا باشمهندس انور


----------



## anwerbasha (12 نوفمبر 2014)

Elassal قال:


> فين الملف يا باشمهندس انور



اسف علي التاخير
لقد ارسلت لك الملف علي الميل
برجاء تفيدني بالحل


----------



## Elassal (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*Percent Complete*



anwerbasha قال:


> اسف علي التاخير
> لقد ارسلت لك الملف علي الميل
> برجاء تفيدني بالحل



يا باشمهندس أنور لا تستخدم physical percent complete الا لو بتسخدم Earned value بالكامل يعني cash in and cash out .
نسبة الانجاز يجب ان تكون duration و لكن علي حسب physcical progress بمعني عندك 100 و خلصت 20 تدخل 20% عشان يحسبلك المدة المتبقية بناء علي الفرضيات في الbasline .
و حتي لو أستخدمت phycial لازم تحسب المدة المتبقية بنفس النتيجة الفرق لازم يكون انك بتحمل actual مختلف عن الearned .


----------



## anwerbasha (3 ديسمبر 2014)

Elassal قال:


> يا باشمهندس أنور لا تستخدم physical percent complete الا لو بتسخدم Earned value بالكامل يعني cash in and cash out .
> نسبة الانجاز يجب ان تكون duration و لكن علي حسب physcical progress بمعني عندك 100 و خلصت 20 تدخل 20% عشان يحسبلك المدة المتبقية بناء علي الفرضيات في الbasline .
> و حتي لو أستخدمت phycial لازم تحسب المدة المتبقية بنفس النتيجة الفرق لازم يكون انك بتحمل actual مختلف عن الearned .



المهندس العسال: ممكن مزيد من التوضيح لماذا لا استخدم physical percent complete اذا لم ادخل ال actual cost ؟؟
ما فعلة اني استخدم ال physical percent لكي استطيع ادخل ال remaining duration و يتم حساب نسة الانجاز عن طريق ال earned value. يعني نسبة الانجاز = physical percent × Budget cost هل هذا خطأ ؟

​


----------



## ahmad rgab (6 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس العسال وبارك الله فى علمك ممكن أعرف لو فى عندى مشروع توقف لمدة عام ثم أكتمل ولم يبدأ فيه أى أنشطة كيف أوضح مدة التوقف وهل أعتبر أن بداية المشروع هى بعد التوقف


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر*

الف شكر الف شكر جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله بك موضوع مميز و جهد رائع جدا جدا


----------



## Elassal (10 ديسمبر 2014)

anwerbasha قال:


> المهندس العسال: ممكن مزيد من التوضيح لماذا لا استخدم physical percent complete اذا لم ادخل ال actual cost ؟؟
> ما فعلة اني استخدم ال physical percent لكي استطيع ادخل ال remaining duration و يتم حساب نسة الانجاز عن طريق ال earned value. يعني نسبة الانجاز = physical percent × Budget cost هل هذا خطأ ؟
> 
> ​



تعريف الearned value داخل فيه الactual cost بمعني تكلفة المقاول يعني مواد و معدات و رواتب الخ . و أعتقد أنك لا تفعل هذا . 

بالنسبة للطريقة اللي أنت بتستخدمها لما تدخل الremaining duration بعرفتك من غير حسابات البرنامج : هو الremaining duration دي بتيجي بناء علي حسابات الproductivities اللي في الbaseline . و كل الحسابات لمتابعة المشروع مبنية علي هذا . فلما تغير في الproductivity يعني يا زودت يا قللت موارد و ده ما يتمش الا بمراجعة الbaseline . يعني حتي لو حضرتك أستخدمت physical percent complete لازم تحسب الremaining duration بناء علي الbaseline productivity و لكن ده حيتم يدوي لان البرنامج بيفصل ما بين الreamining duration و الpercent complete لو الPhysical percent complete .


----------



## Elassal (10 ديسمبر 2014)

ahmad rgab قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس العسال وبارك الله فى علمك ممكن أعرف لو فى عندى مشروع توقف لمدة عام ثم أكتمل ولم يبدأ فيه أى أنشطة كيف أوضح مدة التوقف وهل أعتبر أن بداية المشروع هى بعد التوقف


لازم تعمل Update لحد تاريخ التوقف و بعدين تبين التوقف لان ده يحفظ الحقوق .


----------



## TheExpert (11 ديسمبر 2014)

Elassal قال:


> تعريف الearned value داخل فيه الactual cost بمعني تكلفة المقاول يعني مواد و معدات و رواتب الخ . و أعتقد أنك لا تفعل هذا .
> 
> بالنسبة للطريقة اللي أنت بتستخدمها لما تدخل الremaining duration بعرفتك من غير حسابات البرنامج : هو الremaining duration دي بتيجي بناء علي حسابات الproductivities اللي في الbaseline . و كل الحسابات لمتابعة المشروع مبنية علي هذا . فلما تغير في الproductivity يعني يا زودت يا قللت موارد و ده ما يتمش الا بمراجعة الbaseline . يعني حتي لو حضرتك أستخدمت physical percent complete لازم تحسب الremaining duration بناء علي الbaseline productivity و لكن ده حيتم يدوي لان البرنامج بيفصل ما بين الreamining duration و الpercent complete لو الPhysical percent complete .




الأخ المهندس أحمد حاولت فهم الإجابة دون جدوى فما هو سبب التمسك بمراجعة ال Baseline لحساب ال Remaining Duration على الرغم من أن حساب ال Remaining Duration على آخر معدلات الإنتاجية سيعطى نتيجة أكثر دقة وأقرب لواقع التنفيذ الحالى

لماذا يتم الإشارة دائما لل Actual Cost كما لو كانت من الغيبيات فما هو السر وراء هذا الإهمال من قبل معظم المخططين على الرغم من أن البرنامج الزمنى لاقيمة له خارج العالم العربى بدون ال Actual Cost


----------



## Elassal (11 ديسمبر 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> الأخ المهندس أحمد حاولت فهم الإجابة دون جدوى فما هو سبب التمسك بمراجعة ال Baseline لحساب ال Remaining Duration على الرغم من أن حساب ال Remaining Duration على آخر معدلات الإنتاجية سيعطى نتيجة أكثر دقة وأقرب لواقع التنفيذ الحالى
> 
> لماذا يتم الإشارة دائما لل Actual Cost كما لو كانت من الغيبيات فما هو السر وراء هذا الإهمال من قبل معظم المخططين على الرغم من أن البرنامج الزمنى لاقيمة له خارج العالم العربى بدون ال Actual Cost



أولا انا مقلتش نراجع baseline عندما نضع الremaining duration و لكن قلت ان البرنامج بيحسبها بناء علي معدلات الbaseline . و ده شئ مهم لأن كل المنحنيات التي تستخدم ستكون مبنية علي هذه المعدلات و إذا أختلفت فبالتالي هذه المنحنيات او حتي المعادلات لن تكون صحيحة . 

أما بالنسبة لموضوع تغير معدلات الانتاج فده بيكون نتيجة سببين ملهمش ثالث :
1- wrong estoimation 
2- side conditions change including the resources changes 
و في كلا الحالتين اكتفاءك بالتعديل في الأنشطة المفتوحة فقط لن يكون كافي لأعطاء نتائج مضبوطة لان أكيد هذه المعدلات الجديدة لن تكون مقصورة علي هذه الانشطة و لكن ستكون علي مثيلاتها . كمان محدش بيزود موارد كده من غير ما يثبتها و الا ده يضيع حقه في أي تأخيرات مستقبلية .
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الactual cost فده راجع ان كثير من الشركات لا تحبذ تحميل التكلفة الحقيقية إما لانها لا تريد لموظفيها معرفة ارباحها او لعدم القدرة علي وضع نظام صارم للتحكم في التكاليف حيث يحتاج الي وضع cost codes لكل شئ و تربيطها و تحميلها . 

و بالمناسبة انا شفت برامج زمنية من عدة دول اوربية و لقيت نفس الكلام تقريبا . يمكن بعض الشركات و خاصة في امريكا يمكن أن تطبق هذا النظام كما يوجد في الدول العربية بعض الشركات تنفذها زي CCC .

لو لسة محتاج توضيح تواصل معايا علي الايميل الموجود في أول صفحة من المشاركة .


----------



## TheExpert (13 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا للتوضيح م/أحمد وأرجو أن تفيدنى عن مدى صحة هذه العبارة
البرنامج الزمنى فى هذه الصورة لن يعالج التكلفة مطلقا وسيتم إدارتها من خلال نظام مستقل وعند حساب نسب الإنجاز (Physical or Units) بغرض تحديث البرنامج يتم الإستعانة بالكمبات المنجزة (الفعلية) فقط منسوبة لكميات التعاقد


----------



## Elassal (13 ديسمبر 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> شكرا للتوضيح م/أحمد وأرجو أن تفيدنى عن مدى صحة هذه العبارة
> البرنامج الزمنى فى هذه الصورة لن يعالج التكلفة مطلقا وسيتم إدارتها من خلال نظام مستقل وعند حساب نسب الإنجاز (Physical or Units) بغرض تحديث البرنامج يتم الإستعانة بالكمبات المنجزة (الفعلية) فقط منسوبة لكميات التعاقد



البرنامج هو أداة تنفيذ . فأذا كانت إدارة المشروع تريد تطبيق cost control فيمكن تنفيذ هذا عن طريق أختيارات معينة . مع العلم ان هذا البرنامج لن يرسل الي المالك بهذه الصورة و لكن يجب حذف ما يبين تكاليف الشركة الداخلية .
أما إذا كانت الشركة لا تطبق cost control فلا داعي لأختيارات تسبب متاعب أو تزيد نسبة الأخطاء لمن لا يعلم . 
انا شفت الحالتين و طبقتهم .


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (15 ديسمبر 2014)

بعد التحية والشكر وددت السؤال ...
ماهو المؤشر الأمثل على تأخر أو تقدم المشروع بالبريمافيرp6


----------



## Elassal (15 ديسمبر 2014)

طلال ابو رافت قال:


> بعد التحية والشكر وددت السؤال ...
> ماهو المؤشر الأمثل على تأخر أو تقدم المشروع بالبريمافيرp6



بالطبع في البداية هو tf و لكن هذا يتطلب جدول زمني سليم . و من ثم المنحنيات .


----------



## Medhat Mustafa (24 ديسمبر 2014)

ahmad rgab قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس العسال وبارك الله فى علمك ممكن أعرف لو فى عندى مشروع توقف لمدة عام ثم أكتمل ولم يبدأ فيه أى أنشطة كيف أوضح مدة التوقف وهل أعتبر أن بداية المشروع هى بعد التوقف



بالنسبة لبداية المشروع المعدلة في هذه الحالة هي تاريخ تلقي تعليمات كتابيه من مالك المشروع بإستكمال الأعمال ويمكن للمقاول إضافة نشاط تجهيز ما قبل بدء الأعمال بين تلقي التعليمات وبداية أول نشاط في المشروع حيث أن المقاول قد يكون منشغلا بمشروعات أخرى حين تلقى تعليمات المالك بإستكمال المشروع مما يستوجب إستحقاقه لمدة تجهيز قبل بدء الأعمال تشمل إعادة توجيه المهندسين والعاملين للعودة للمشروع وترك مشاريعهم الحالية أو تعيين طاقم فني جديد في حال تعذر توجيه الطاقم المعين سلفا للمشروع .


----------



## Medhat Mustafa (24 ديسمبر 2014)

ahmad rgab قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس العسال وبارك الله فى علمك ممكن أعرف لو فى عندى مشروع توقف لمدة عام ثم أكتمل ولم يبدأ فيه أى أنشطة كيف أوضح مدة التوقف وهل أعتبر أن بداية المشروع هى بعد التوقف



توضيح مدة التوقف يكون عن طريق تقديم مطالبة بتمديد زمني إعتبارا من تاريخ وقف الأعمال بالمشروع ..كمقاول تستطيع إستخدام طريقة ال Impact as planned أو مراجعة الطريقه المنصوص عليها تعاقديا وإظهار أثر توقف الأعمال على جدول الأعمال الزمني الذي تم إعتماده مسبقا وبالتبعية إظهار التاريخ المتوقع لإنتهاء الأعمال بالمشروع .. بعد تقديم المطالبة لمهندس المشروع والحصول على موافقة المالك على التمديد الزمني المطلوب يقوم المقاول بعمل برنامج معدل للأعمال Revised Program يتغير فيه تاريخ إنتهاء الأعمال بالمشروع وللمقاول الحق في تغيير طريقة العمل وترتيبه كلية في البرنامج المعدل .. ينصح في هذه الحالة بفصل الأعمال المنتهية في المشروع عن الأعمال التي سيتم تنفيذها بعد صدور أمر بإستكمال أعمال المشروع ..فعلى سبيل المثال لو كان قد تم تنفيذ 50 % من أعمال الطابوق فينصح بفصل أعمال الطابوق في هذه الحالة إلى نشاطين .. يسمى الأول ب 50 % من أعمال الطابوق ونضع له تاريخ بدايه ونهاية فعليين ويتم ربطه بنشاط جديد وليكن أعمال الطابوق المتبقية ويتم ربط بدايته ب milestone تمثل تاريخ إستكمال الأعمال .. إجمالا .. فصل الأعمال المنتهية عن الاعمال المتبقيه هو أمر ينصح به في مثل تلك الحالة لتجنب ظهور Actual Duration مبالغ فيها عند عمل التحديث ... في الفتره ما بين تقديم المطالبة وحتى الحصول على تمديد زمني يمكن للمقاول الإتفاق مع مهندس المشروع على تقديم برنامج أعمال مؤقت لمدة شهر أو إثنين للمراقبة فقط أو عمل تحديث للبرنامج القديم وإن كانت نتائج التحديث قد تضر بمطالبة المقاول الزمنية خاصة عند تقديم المطالبة بطريقة Impacted as planned بل وستشكل عنصر ضغط عليه أثناء التفاوض مع المالك ومهندس المشروع.

في الحالة المشار إليها وفي ظل عدم بداية أي نشاط يمكن تقديم المطالبة أيضا بنفس الطريقة وإن كان الأمر أسهل لعدم وجود تحديثات سابقة للبرنامج .​


----------



## Elassal (25 ديسمبر 2014)

Medhat Mustafa قال:


> توضيح مدة التوقف يكون عن طريق تقديم مطالبة بتمديد زمني إعتبارا من تاريخ وقف الأعمال بالمشروع ..كمقاول تستطيع إستخدام طريقة ال Impact as planned أو مراجعة الطريقه المنصوص عليها تعاقديا وإظهار أثر توقف الأعمال على جدول الأعمال الزمني الذي تم إعتماده مسبقا وبالتبعية إظهار التاريخ المتوقع لإنتهاء الأعمال بالمشروع .. بعد تقديم المطالبة لمهندس المشروع والحصول على موافقة المالك على التمديد الزمني المطلوب يقوم المقاول بعمل برنامج معدل للأعمال Revised Program يتغير فيه تاريخ إنتهاء الأعمال بالمشروع وللمقاول الحق في تغيير طريقة العمل وترتيبه كلية في البرنامج المعدل .. ينصح في هذه الحالة بفصل الأعمال المنتهية في المشروع عن الأعمال التي سيتم تنفيذها بعد صدور أمر بإستكمال أعمال المشروع ..فعلى سبيل المثال لو كان قد تم تنفيذ 50 % من أعمال الطابوق فينصح بفصل أعمال الطابوق في هذه الحالة إلى نشاطين .. يسمى الأول ب 50 % من أعمال الطابوق ونضع له تاريخ بدايه ونهاية فعليين ويتم ربطه بنشاط جديد وليكن أعمال الطابوق المتبقية ويتم ربط بدايته ب milestone تمثل تاريخ إستكمال الأعمال .. إجمالا .. فصل الأعمال المنتهية عن الاعمال المتبقيه هو أمر ينصح به في مثل تلك الحالة لتجنب ظهور Actual Duration مبالغ فيها عند عمل التحديث ... في الفتره ما بين تقديم المطالبة وحتى الحصول على تمديد زمني يمكن للمقاول الإتفاق مع مهندس المشروع على تقديم برنامج أعمال مؤقت لمدة شهر أو إثنين للمراقبة فقط أو عمل تحديث للبرنامج القديم وإن كانت نتائج التحديث قد تضر بمطالبة المقاول الزمنية خاصة عند تقديم المطالبة بطريقة Impacted as planned بل وستشكل عنصر ضغط عليه أثناء التفاوض مع المالك ومهندس المشروع.
> 
> في الحالة المشار إليها وفي ظل عدم بداية أي نشاط يمكن تقديم المطالبة أيضا بنفس الطريقة وإن كان الأمر أسهل لعدم وجود تحديثات سابقة للبرنامج .​



أولا مشكور يا باشمهمندس مدحت علي مجهودك . و خليني أسألك . أخبار حارة اليهود ايه ؟

تعديل بسيط علي كلام المهندس مدحت . 
أولا حق المقاول في تغيير طريقة العمل في الrevised schedule بما لا يزيد الضرر علي المالك ( بمعني انه مش عشان المالك أتاخر ندبحة ) يعني من حق المالك يعترض لو ان التغيير تسبب في زيادة التأخير بدون سبب فني .
ثانيا : لا مانع من الأحتفاظ بالانشطة كما هي في الrevised schedule لو لم يوجد تعديل في معدلات الانتاج ( productivities ) و ستظهر فترة التوقف علي شكل neck و إن كان الاقتراح بتقسيمها فعال ايضا .و أن كنت لا اعتقد ان معدلات الانتاج ستظل كما هي في الrevised schedule حيث ان المقاول عادة يزيد الانتاجية لبيان حسن النية .


----------



## Medhat Mustafa (30 ديسمبر 2014)

Elassal قال:


> أولا مشكور يا باشمهمندس مدحت علي مجهودك . و خليني أسألك . أخبار حارة اليهود ايه ؟
> 
> تعديل بسيط علي كلام المهندس مدحت .
> أولا حق المقاول في تغيير طريقة العمل في الrevised schedule بما لا يزيد الضرر علي المالك ( بمعني انه مش عشان المالك أتاخر ندبحة ) يعني من حق المالك يعترض لو ان التغيير تسبب في زيادة التأخير بدون سبب فني .
> ثانيا : لا مانع من الأحتفاظ بالانشطة كما هي في الrevised schedule لو لم يوجد تعديل في معدلات الانتاج ( productivities ) و ستظهر فترة التوقف علي شكل neck و إن كان الاقتراح بتقسيمها فعال ايضا .و أن كنت لا اعتقد ان معدلات الانتاج ستظل كما هي في الrevised schedule حيث ان المقاول عادة يزيد الانتاجية لبيان حسن النية .



وحشتنا والله حارة اليهود .. الشكر لك انت يا باشمهندس عسال على المجهود الدائم والمتميز


----------



## mohamed198031 (31 ديسمبر 2014)

سلام عليكم مهندس elassal حضرتك كتبت فى احد تعليقاتك "لا تعتمد علي البريمافيرا في حساب نسبة الانجاز لانه لا تتوفر المشاريع المحملة بالمعلومات التي تحتاجها البريمافيرا لتكون تلك الحسابات دقيقة " 
ممكن اعرف ازاى نحسب نسبة الانجاز الدقيقة وشكرا

​


----------



## Elassal (1 يناير 2015)

mohamed198031 قال:


> سلام عليكم مهندس elassal حضرتك كتبت فى احد تعليقاتك "لا تعتمد علي البريمافيرا في حساب نسبة الانجاز لانه لا تتوفر المشاريع المحملة بالمعلومات التي تحتاجها البريمافيرا لتكون تلك الحسابات دقيقة "
> ممكن اعرف ازاى نحسب نسبة الانجاز الدقيقة وشكرا
> 
> ​


معلش اكتبلي التعليق بالكامل عشان اعرف أرد عليك .


----------



## amour_2007 (11 مارس 2015)

ازاى اعمل time claim على البريمافيرا


----------



## amour_2007 (11 مارس 2015)

مشروعى كان المفروض يستلمو الارض على منسوب معين بس فى الواقع استلمو على منسوب اقل واحتاجو لردم على طبقات ود اخر مده المشروع والمطلوب منى كمهندس بلانر بانى اقدم time claim على البريمافيرا لنتفادى التاخير فما هى طريقه عمل time claim على البريمافيرا


----------



## Elassal (11 أبريل 2015)

amour_2007 قال:


> مشروعى كان المفروض يستلمو الارض على منسوب معين بس فى الواقع استلمو على منسوب اقل واحتاجو لردم على طبقات ود اخر مده المشروع والمطلوب منى كمهندس بلانر بانى اقدم time claim على البريمافيرا لنتفادى التاخير فما هى طريقه عمل time claim على البريمافيرا


اللي باين من كلامك ان ده اول نشاط و ممكن يكون impacted baseline أنسب حاجة و لكن لازم أشوف الحالة كاملة عشان أقدر احكم .


----------



## نهى ابراهيم ناجى (30 يونيو 2015)

مشكور الأخ عاطف كتير أوى على نصيحته الغالية للتحويل من p6 الى Pdf وجزاك الله خير


----------



## abdotkd (15 نوفمبر 2015)

راااااااائع


----------



## mostafa sharf (10 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,مهندسنا الكبير Elassal 
اولا"شكرعلى المجهود الكبير والرائع فى متابعة ماطرحته الى الان ,
ثانيا عندي استفسار لوتكرمت
1-كيف اعمل assign الexpencess على مشروع مدته 12شهر ككل بدل ما ادخلها على الانشطة نشاط نشاط لانها كده مملة ومجهود كبير؟
2-ايضا كيف ادخل التكاليف المباشرة زى (راتب مدير المشروع والمهندس المنفذ والمشرف والسواق)مباشرة كاجمالى على المشروع بفرض ان المشروع مدتة 12شهر


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل 
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## جويفل (16 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
كيفية عمل recovery plan وكيفية عمل revised base line

وكيفية تحويل ملفات p3 الي p6


----------



## hossamkouta (16 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني
عندي مشكله في البريمافيرا 6 
بعد ماخلصت البرنامج وكله تمام والفلوت 0 الوقت والتاريخ مظبوط وبعدين عملتله اكسبورت وبعدين وديته علي جهاز كمبيوتر تاني بنفس نسخه البريمافيرا وعملتله امبورت ونزل تمام مافيش مشكله جيت اعمله رن اداني فلوت سالب مش عارف ليه مع ان كل الاعدادات زي ماهي وحاولت اشوف اي خطا في البرنامج مش لاقي كله تمام بس بيديني فلوت سالب وعلي جهازي كله تمام مافيش مشكله خالص ايه الحل بقي برجاء المساعده 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## molateam2 (18 فبراير 2017)

hossamkouta قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخواني
> عندي مشكله في البريمافيرا 6
> بعد ماخلصت البرنامج وكله تمام والفلوت 0 الوقت والتاريخ مظبوط وبعدين عملتله اكسبورت وبعدين وديته علي جهاز كمبيوتر تاني بنفس نسخه البريمافيرا وعملتله امبورت ونزل تمام مافيش مشكله جيت اعمله رن اداني فلوت سالب مش عارف ليه مع ان كل الاعدادات زي ماهي وحاولت اشوف اي خطا في البرنامج مش لاقي كله تمام بس بيديني فلوت سالب وعلي جهازي كله تمام مافيش مشكله خالص ايه الحل بقي برجاء المساعده
> وشكرا جزيلا



راجع التقويم وراجع عدد ساعات العمل


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (16 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم
فين يا جماعه الكتاب لمشاكل العمليه للبريمافيرا اللى قولتوا عليه
هيبقى مفيد جدا وممكن لو لسه مش جاهز تعملوه على اجزاء بحيث نجمع كل الاسئله ف المنتدى هنا و نقدر نقراها ونستفاد منهاد
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## atefrash (31 أكتوبر 2018)

الاخوة الكرام ,,,,,
عند البدء في وضع فعاليات المشروع نجد ان كل فعالية تبدء في اليوم المحدد لها و تنتهي في اليوم المحدد لها كذلك و كذلك الفعالية التي تليها حسب الرابط ,,, و لكن بعد ان نبدء في تحديث بيانات المشروع نجد ان الفعالية الsuccessor تبدء في نفس اليوم الذي انتهت فيه predecessor 
و ليس اليوم الذي بعده ,,,,,, مع العلم اني استخدم p6.7


----------



## احمد احمد المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم عند القيام بعمل UpDate للمشروع بتاريخ 23/11/2018 قمت بادخال تاريخ التحديث بالخطأ اي قمت بادخال 23/12/2018 
س / كيف يتم الرجوع عن التحديث مرة اخرى ؟؟؟ مرفق صورة 

علما اني اقوم بتغيير التاريخ ولكن البرنامج لا يسمح بالتغيير كم بالصورة 

ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------

